# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Marzo 2013. Cuando pepón va a asomar, la gacela acaba de soltar +



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2013)

Abrimos mes un saluditooooo


----------



## tarrito (1 Mar 2013)

poleeeeee

Enviado desde mi GT-P1000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

Ahora sí...


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2013)

Sub-subpole???

Y un relojito pequeñito... a los que les gusten los pelucos para hacer biceps...







No sé que tal dará la hora, ni como irá lo del teléfono y tal... ahora como te lo quites y se lo tires a alguien, le abres la cabeza...

Por cierto, el controlador de Leap Motion empezará a enviarse a los que hayan hecho su reserva la semana del 13 mayo... habían dicho que el primer trimestre, pero se conoce que los yankies tienen trimestres de 5 meses... 
¿opiniones? de momento para todos los gustos... han anunciado tambien un app-store para acliciones específicas.

A los que lo compréis ahora os van a cascar 10 dolares más...


----------



## nombre (1 Mar 2013)

tardeee, por segunda vezz :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

No se olviden de puntuar el hilo, gracias


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2013)

Gran Leoncio no puede ser que no pongas a Bankia en el titulo, venga 2 videos para pillar sitio:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5X2azO_6Rg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKeqqr8SFvg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## nombre (1 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sub-subpole???
> 
> Y un relojito pequeñito... a los que les gusten los pelucos para hacer biceps...
> 
> ...





Que funciones tiene el ladri-zapat-reloj-ofono ese? parece que se descuelga desde ahí no? conexion para cascos?


----------



## tarrito (1 Mar 2013)

pues no voy y hago la pole en los 2 hilos... eso es una señal
este mes me forro 

Enviado desde mi GT-P1000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Gran Leoncio no puede ser que no pongas a Bankia en el titulo, venga 2 videos para pillar sitio:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5X2azO_6Rg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



Esto es un hilo de chicharros, para valores serios al foro de Inversiones ::


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues no voy y hago la pole en los 2 hilos... eso es una señal
> este mes me forro
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-P1000 usando Tapatalk 2



eso desgrava, fijo


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Que funciones tiene el ladri-zapat-reloj-ofono ese? parece que se descuelga desde ahí no?



Sí y tiene otra GRAN ventaja. Por lo visto, sólo funciona mientras está conectado por Bluetooh al móvil...

Si alguien se ha quedado con ganas de probar el escudo del capitán américa, que le ponga una pegatina a la pantalla y ale... total si creo que sólo cuesta 400 eypos.

Para terminar, Por muy Madmaxista que seas, siempre encuentras ideas nuevas que explotar... 'Marijuana cannon' used to fire drugs over US border seized in Mexico | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Mar 2013)

pilloooo sitio


----------



## tarrito (1 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> eso desgrava, fijo



si me dice la casilla, please 
bueno, ya sabe la forería el cacharro que tengo, en breve lo cambio, que está algo mayor ya. 
sugerencias? el nexus 7 3G, quizás? o espero al algo mejor. 
como veo que Atman controla del tema, aprovecho y tal 
cualquier otro forero también es apreciado 
Enviado desde mi GT-P1000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Mar 2013)

Viven en las cavernas aún?


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> si me dice la casilla, please
> bueno, ya sabe la forería el cacharro que tengo, en breve lo cambio, que está algo mayor ya. go
> sugerencias? el nexus 7 3G, quizás? o espero al algo mejor.
> como veo que Atman controla del tema, aprovecho y tal
> ...



Yo tengo el nexus 7 con 3g y estoy muy contento.Si tienes un móvil con android no lo compres con 3g ya que con el móvil podrás hacer el anclaje, yo no lo sabia


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> *si me dice la casilla, please *
> bueno, ya sabe la forería el cacharro que tengo, en breve lo cambio, que está algo mayor ya.
> sugerencias? el nexus 7 3G, quizás? o espero al algo mejor.
> como veo que Atman controla del tema, aprovecho y tal
> ...



Le presento un amiguete que sabe regularizar desde 30 millones de euros hasta diez kilos de naranjas 

Seguro que el sabe de eso..


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esto es un hilo de chicharros, para valores serios al foro de Inversiones ::



jajajaja que sentido del humor 


Venga otro vídeo para amenizar la noche


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFGaf7fLyhE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


" Como pesa como se nota que no esta hueco" esta frase pasara a la historia


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esto es un hilo de chicharros, para valores serios al foro de Inversiones ::




Calmat, Ramón, calmat ...

Que aquí se menea de todo un poco, y de algo menos poco de lo que se podría pensar que se menea ::


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2013)

Oh, por cierto... Tron:Legacy... algunos momentazos bolso... pero en su corte general, algo flojita.

Me quedo con Flynn (hijo) entrando en Flynn's y activando los magnetotérmicos.... épico.


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> si me dice la casilla, please
> bueno, ya sabe la forería el cacharro que tengo, en breve lo cambio, que está algo mayor ya.
> sugerencias? el nexus 7 3G, quizás? o espero al algo mejor.
> como veo que Atman controla del tema, aprovecho y tal
> ...



En unos días presentan el Samsung Galaxy S IV. Se han dicho muchas cosas de lo que será y de todas ellas sólo he visto una que creo que me "emocionaría" y, o Samsumg ha aprendido de Apple y esconde al menos un as en la manga, o lo veo poco factible. 

Mientras confirma o desmiente, yo ando entre el nuevo de Sony (hard) y el de HTC (soft). Pero tengo pensarlo, porque no quiero irme a un terminal mucho mayor que el Galaxy S2 que tengo ahora.


Por cierto, si hay gente suscrita a TEDx no se pierdan la exposición de Google sobre lo que espera conseguir con sus Google Glasses... y una advertencia al fantástico mundo de Google Glass: The Google Glass feature no one is talking about &mdash; Creative Good



> The most important Google Glass experience is not the user experience – it’s the experience of everyone else. The experience of being a citizen, in public, is about to change.


----------



## paulistano (1 Mar 2013)

Sitio. 

Veo señales peponicas. 

El título, quien parece por aquí.... Etc


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2013)

Venga que no decaiga el espectáculo , como decía freddy mercury el show debe continuar, no sera por falta de actores


http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...o-dinero-y-cita-a-su-comite-de-auditoria.html


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Calmat, Ramón, calmat ...
> 
> Que aquí se menea de todo un poco, y de algo menos poco de lo que se podría pensar que se menea ::




Antes de tomarme mi segundo bulldog previo a irme a sobar... me ha parecido interesante explicitar de dónde viene esa expresión:


_Página 32 viñeta 4
T'espavilaré! La primera pluja en tres anys i me l'espanta!: ¡Te espabilaré! ¡La primera lluvia en tres años y me la asusta!
Calmat Ramon!: ¡Calma Ramón!
T'allisaré les costelles!: ¡Te alisaré las costillas_


Proviene, por descontado, de "La Gran Superproducción". Para mí, cima de la historieta española, y jamás me reí tanto con las últimas 10 páginas de un cómic (y me he reído mucho con Mortadelo y Filemón, créanme, pero como esto nada).

Lárgame un cilindrín, fotero !!!


----------



## tarrito (1 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> En unos días presentan el Samsung Galaxy S IV. Se han dicho muchas cosas de lo que será y de todas ellas sólo he visto una que creo que me "emocionaría" y, o Samsumg ha aprendido de Apple y esconde al menos un as en la manga, o lo veo poco factible.
> 
> Mientras confirma o desmiente, yo ando entre el nuevo de Sony (hard) y el de HTC (soft). Pero tengo pensarlo, porque no quiero irme a un terminal mucho mayor que el Galaxy S2 que tengo ahora.
> 
> ...



la tablet de Sony nueva, la Z... si ni sacan algo mejor, ya le tengo echado el ojo 
pero también quiero una de 7 pulgadas para sacarla de paseo 

Enviado desde mi GT-P1000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Antes de tomarme mi segundo bulldog previo a irme a sobar... me ha parecido interesante explicitar de dónde viene esa expresión:
> 
> 
> _Página 32 viñeta 4
> ...



Si señor Pollastre, todo un artista. No tengo ninguna duda, la historia terminara elogiando el arte de Ibáñez en toda su grandeza. Hace unos años tuve el honor de conocerle en persona en el retiro y de lo mas campechano que se pueda usted imaginar como todos los grandes


Año 2005 : el señor de los ladrillos


https://www.koomic.com/es/novedades...mortadelo-y-filemón-el-señor-de-los-ladrillos

La de criticas que debió recibir en su dia


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si señor Pollastre, todo un artista. No tengo ninguna duda, la historia terminara elogiando el arte de Ibáñez en toda su grandeza. Hace unos años tuve el honor de conocerle en persona en el retiro y de lo mas campechano que se pueda usted imaginar como todos los grandes



A Ibañez?

Que ha estrechado Ud. la mano a IBAÑEZ ?

No joda.... 

Ese tipo sí que es GRANDE y no los mierdas que somos nosotros.


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> *Lárgame un cilindrín, fotero !!!*



Ufff! pero es muy muy antiguo... las chicas "modernas" de tiempos de la transición, para pedir tabaco (o fuego) decían aquello de "incinérame un cilindrín..."

Edito: !ah! yo no conocía ese comic... pero si tambien era de Ibáñez, entonces se explica...


----------



## tarrito (1 Mar 2013)

gacias por la sugerencia Sr.P

lo acabo de bajar de aquí

Super López: La Gran Superproducción

mañana le echo un vistazo


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Abrimos mes un saluditooooo



Vaya, vaya con el titulito ....... Como aciertes se llevan a Gamesa hasta 6 

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2013)

Pooooooooooooooole

Aporte: HD3 Slyde - 5000 USD

[YOUTUBE]g5CJ6BkqqVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2013)

Entramos ya en cuestión de gustos muy personales, así que es delicado opinar sobre estas cosas.

Pero, si me pregunta Ud. a mí, le digo mi opinión: "La Gran Superproducción" es, no sólo el mejor cómic de SuperLópez, sino tal vez uno de los mejores cómics que haya parido esta mierda de país que tenemos entre manos actualmente.

Todo el cómic es cojonudo. Pero el último tercio es, sin duda, sublime. El estreno de la película, es ya demencial. Si está Ud. medianamente desquiciado - como estoy yo - sabrá apreciar la absoluta locura de esta historieta.

No se pierda, por Dios, el final del estreno (que coincide con el final de la historieta) donde los "críticos" [ejem] de cine le hacen preguntas absolutamente sin sentido al jefe de Juan (Superlópez) y él responde con un "Sí.... sí... sí !!! sí sí sí !!! sí ? ah, sí !!! ", absoluto paroxismo de la estupidez supina que rodea al mundo de la farándula y similares divertimentos.

Y por encima de todo.... aprecie en su absoluta genialidad las tres viñetas en las que la diva aparece medio desnuda por acción de unos explosivos de efectos especiales "ligeramente" pasados de rosca...... mientras Marcelino Vinopan pronuncia su mítica frase.... ;

"Lárgame un cilindrín, fotero !!! "





Monlovi dijo:


> gacias por la sugerencia Sr.P
> 
> lo acabo de bajar de aquí
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> A Ibañez?
> 
> Que ha estrechado Ud. la mano a IBAÑEZ ?
> 
> ...



Fue todo un honor tenerle delante, la espera mereció la pena Sin lugar a dudas, su grandeza y humildad empequeñece a cualquiera.Tengo ganas de volverle a pillar pero no he vuelto a ver ningun evento suyo por los madriles,supongo que intentara cuidarse la salud.El señor de los ladrillos con una rubrica suya seria un bien de incalculable valor


http://www.ramonmc.com/mortadelo/ENT_Pintamonas.html

Aquí tenéis una entrevista suya


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPYTO-5USQE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tarrito (1 Mar 2013)

El Señor de los ladrillos en pdf

http://mortadeloyfilemonencomic.fil...lo-y-filemon-el-sec3b1or-de-los-ladrillos.pdf

y por hoy ya está bien de pirateo 

entre esto y las 2 poles ... :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (1 Mar 2013)

Buenos dias.

Pillo sitio.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Mar 2013)

Pillo sitio (tarde de cuyons)... Y me apunto como deberes volver a leerme la gran superproducción por enésima vez en algún momento de este fin de semana.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

comenzamos el mes de pepon dicen


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2013)

Clásicos de ayer y hoy....







Ya de paso sr. MM, ayer estuve preguntando que era eso de los 20-70 puntos.... ¿alguna pista?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Mar 2013)

> Lo que es más extraordinario aún es que un vidente le había advertido del grave peligro que le amenazaba en los idus de marzo, y ese día cuando iba al Senado, Julio César encontró al vidente y riendo le dijo:
> 
> - «Los idus de marzo ya han llegado»;
> 
> ...



ienso:



pillo sitio, five starts, que pasa con el 20-70, etc ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> pillo sitio, *five starts*, que pasa con el 20-70, etc ...



Si bueno es volver a empezar, volver a empezar 5 veces ya ni le digo! :fiufiu::fiufiu:

PS: Que alguien levante al FlanL de la cama ya onvre! Queremos de saber los niveles!!!


----------



## Cascooscuro (1 Mar 2013)

Joder...ni las 9 de la mañana y ya hay 4 paginas!!

+1 a "La gran superproduccion" .. Tronak el Karbaro forever!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si bueno es volver a empezar, volver a empezar 5 veces ya ni le digo! :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> PS: Que alguien levante al FlanL de la cama ya onvre! Queremos de saber los niveles!!!



.
ja, ja, aquí la gente está muy atenta, y no son ni las 9.


Ya que estamos de comics, una imagen dedicada a la mascota del hilo, que me imagino no acabará el mes sin su baneo, tal y como va:


----------



## vermer (1 Mar 2013)

Buenos días a todos, y gracias a los maestros una vez más.

Monlovi:

- en 7 pulgadas, la opción Nexus quizás es la mejor opción calidad-precio.
- si vas a usarla en periódos largos me decantaría por la opción 3G, porque si conectas la tablet al móvil (tethering) vas a consumir mucha batería del móvil.

Yo uso una tablet de 10 y genial, pero en 7 pulgadas es más práctica para moverla de un lado a otro. Por tamaño y por peso. (los gramos se notan mucho en los modelos mayores). Es un uso diferente.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Mar 2013)

pescanova - La CNMV suspende la cotización de Pescanova que ha decidido no formular sus cuentas anuales - 01/03/13 en Infomercados

habeis vendido?


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2013)

La verdad es que si llevo encima un cargador es que estoy en casa, y ahí tengo wifi así que lo de unir el el móvil a la tablet si gasta mucha batería no lo veo muy útil.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2013)

Qué gusto un hilo abierto por MM y con ese título. Nos forramos señores!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pescanova - La CNMV suspende la cotización de Pescanova que ha decidido no formular sus cuentas anuales - 01/03/13 en Infomercados
> 
> habeis vendido?



A ver si lo entiendo.... ¿Han dicho que no presentan resultados porque no le salen de las bolas? ¿Pero que mierda es esta?

_Ayer por la noche, la compañía informaba al regulador bursátil que su consejo de administración “ante la incertidumbre de poder afirmar el principio contable de gestión continuada (el going concern) en relación a lo hechos posteriores al cierre de las cuentas anuales de 2012 ha procedido, de momento, a no formular las cuentas anuales en tanto en cuanto no se den con carácter inminente una de las dos condiciones siguientes:

- La certeza de la venta de ciertos activos de la actividad de cultivo del salmón, reclasificados para la venta. Si no vendo esto estoy técnicamente quebrado

- O, la renegociación de la deuda a través del inicio del procedimiento establecido en el artículo 5 BIS de la Ley Concursal” Si no hago lo otro y no hago esto también._


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Qué gusto un hilo abierto por MM y con ese título. Nos forramos señores!!



no lo dude


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Mar 2013)

yo esto lo veo muy verde hoy.
Será por los resultados de TR...


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pescanova - La CNMV suspende la cotización de Pescanova que ha decidido no formular sus cuentas anuales - 01/03/13 en Infomercados
> 
> habeis vendido?



Si....:...


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Mar 2013)

Pregunta, por si alguien quiere responder (Sr. JATO, absténgase)
¿Qué proyección veis a REP?
¿La véis como para aguantar un trecho más de subida?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

en tanto en cuanto el ibex se va a ir al carajo , servidor recomienda soltar to el papel , blue chips ni con un palo ejpertitos , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Mar 2013)

Lo suyo es visio.
No se calla ni debajo del agua.
Por cierto, buenos dias maestro.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> El Señor de los ladrillos en pdf
> 
> http://mortadeloyfilemonencomic.fil...lo-y-filemon-el-sec3b1or-de-los-ladrillos.pdf
> 
> ...





Mis primeros 45 minutos de jornada laboral leyéndomelo y con la bolsa. Voy a ir a RRHH para que no me paguen parte del día de hoy ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Lo suyo es visio.
> No se calla ni debajo del agua.
> Por cierto, buenos dias maestro.



buenos dias pekeño padawano , el ibex tiene objetivo en aprox 7k redondos , advertido quedas y quedan todos los ejpertitos del HVEI 8:


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tengo el nexus 7 con 3g y estoy muy contento.Si tienes un móvil con android *no lo compres con 3g ya que con el móvil podrás hacer el anclaje,* yo no lo sabia



¿mande? :


----------



## Krim (1 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿mande? :



Pues que puedes usar el móvil como un emisor Wifi portátil al que conectar la tablet. Una cosa así.


ISP----->Móvil------>Tablet
.......3G......... WiFi


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias pekeño padawano , el ibex tiene objetivo en aprox 7k redondos , advertido quedas y quedan todos los ejpertitos del HVEI 8:



Si no dices CUANDO tus predicciones son morralla. Porque que toquemos los 7.000 tras llegar a los 9.400... pues es seguro. Bien sea en 2013 o en el 2045. El caso es que no creo que nadie que haga algo distinto del papertladin' soporte 1.400 puntos del Ibex en contra.


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> la tablet de Sony nueva, la Z... si ni sacan algo mejor, ya le tengo echado el ojo
> pero también quiero una de 7 pulgadas para sacarla de paseo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-P1000 usando Tapatalk 2



Pero... va a tener que esperar bastante ¿eh? creo que no sale hasta finales de este año...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (1 Mar 2013)

Buenos días:

Algún entendido del hilo me podría explicar la razón por la cual, mientras todos están de acuerdo en que el valor de Bankia debe estar entre 1 centimo y 10 céntimos, pelea Bruselas-Madrid, en el mercado continuo esta sigue pagándose a 31 centimos?
Nadie se ha dado cuenta del potencial bajista?
Hay quien compra sabiendo que el precio se fijará por arriba?
España está llena de estúpidos que compran las acciones aún a sabiendas que el precio que se negocia está en al menos un tercio del que figura en bolsa?

gracias


----------



## Cascooscuro (1 Mar 2013)

Prisa haciendo doble suelo? Como lo veis?


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Mar 2013)

¡¡Que buen hilo este coño!! incluso hasta cuando se habla de bolsa


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si no dices CUANDO tus predicciones son morralla. Porque que toquemos los 7.000 tras llegar a los 9.400... pues es seguro. Bien sea en 2013 o en el 2045. El caso es que no creo que nadie que haga algo distinto del papertladin' soporte 1.400 puntos del Ibex en contra.



me voy a cubrir de gloria una vez mas  los 9400 no los veremos en años si es que los volvemos a ver :no:

los 6900-7000 los veremos para finales de marzo primera semana de abril


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pues que puedes usar el móvil como un emisor Wifi portátil al que conectar la tablet. Una cosa así.
> 
> 
> ISP----->Móvil------>Tablet
> .......3G......... WiFi



Ah! vale... el tethering. Es que eso de "anclaje"... no lo había oído nunca...


----------



## paulistano (1 Mar 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Prisa haciendo doble suelo? Como lo veis?



Lo invertido en prisa es a fondo perdido....de 0,23 te baja a 0,21 y ya te han jodido un 10%.

pero si, esta para meterle...jeje


----------



## tarrito (1 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pero... va a tener que esperar bastante ¿eh? creo que no sale hasta finales de este año...



tengo entendido que sale en mayo... ya veremos

Enviado desde mi GT-P1000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2013)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Algún entendido del hilo me podría explicar la razón por la cual, mientras todos están de acuerdo en que el valor de Bankia debe estar entre 1 centimo y 10 céntimos, pelea Bruselas-Madrid, en el mercado continuo esta sigue pagándose a 31 centimos?
> Nadie se ha dado cuenta del potencial bajista?
> ...




Creo que ese precio se dará cuando entren en circulación las nuevas acciones. Entre tanto, los accionistas actuales creo que hacen el gilipoyas esperando un rebotito.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2013)

Hemos pillado media posición de e-on.....

Gott rette mich


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me voy a cubrir de gloria una vez mas  los 9400 no los veremos en años si es que los volvemos a ver :no:
> 
> los 6900-7000 los veremos para finales de marzo primera semana de abril




Traducción para el HVIBEX35:

- Nos vamos a cubrir de gloria una vez más...los 9400 volverán en unos pocos meses...es seguro que volverán.

Los 6900-7000 vendrán pero aún no es momento..

Sentimiento contrario gatuno aplicado

Pd: Yo tambien apoyo la tesis que el GJato está a sueldo de Calopez para "animar" el foro y si no es así que éste tome medidas baneísticas, que este hombre ya cansa


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Mar 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Pregunta, por si alguien quiere responder (Sr. JATO, absténgase)
> ¿Qué proyección veis a REP?
> ¿La véis como para aguantar un trecho más de subida?



En las últimas paginas del hilo del mes pasado el maestro Claca habla de Repsol.

Uff: :La que se va liar en las Pescantinas...menos mal, menos mal....:fiufiu:


----------



## nombre (1 Mar 2013)

Esta navidad he cogido experiencia en formatos pantalla tablet y decirles que el 16:9 no es practico para el que quiera leer, forear, navegar... ni siquiera en los juegos del niño me convence. Despues de usar 7" 16:9, use 10" 16:9 y tampoco me convenció, una por estrecha y la otra por aparatosa. Ahora estoy con 8" en 4:3 y es perfecta en proporciones. La dimensión mayor, que es la que uso en vertical navegando, es casi igual a la dimension menor de la 16:9 de 10" y en la practica son iguales solo que infinitamente mas manejera la de 8".

16:9 ni con un palo, a excepción de usarse para ese formato especifico en peliculas y similares. Recomiendo 8 o 10" en 4:3


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Traducción para el HVIBEX35:
> 
> - Nos vamos a cubrir de gloria una vez más...los 9400 volverán en unos pocos meses...es seguro que volverán.
> 
> ...



que mal momento elegiste para aplicar el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Pregunta, por si alguien quiere responder (Sr. JATO, absténgase)
> ¿Qué proyección veis a REP?
> ¿La véis como para aguantar un trecho más de subida?




Los gráficos de Claca no la dejan en buen lugar, pero a mí sus fundamentales y comportamiento me gustan. Esta mañana me ha saltado el stop profit de 2/3 de la carga con un +4.2%.

Me quedo con 1.000 acciones a esperar acontecimientos.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Esta navidad he cogido experiencia en formatos pantalla tablet y decirles que el 16:9 no es practico para el que quiera leer, forear, navegar... ni siquiera en los juegos del niño me convence. Despues de usar 7" 16:9, use 10" 16:9 y tampoco me convenció, una por estrecha y la otra por aparatosa. Ahora estoy con 8" en 4:3 y es perfecta en proporciones. La dimensión mayor, que es la que uso en vertical navegando, es casi igual a la dimension menor de la 16:9 de 10" y en la practica son iguales solo que infinitamente mas manejera la de 8".
> 
> 16:9 ni con un palo, a excepción de usarse para ese formato especifico en peliculas y similares. Recomiendo 8 o 10" en 4:3




¿Cuál hay de 8"? Porque las 7 me parecen muy mini. Y las de 10" un poco grandes para llevarlas de aquí para allá.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2013)

La que no va cara al aire es CAF. Tiene mala pinta.


----------



## Krim (1 Mar 2013)

Llega la hora bruja...Y no veo nada claro nada de nada, yo veo la bolsa y me parece que se mueve en aleatorio.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Llega la hora bruja...Y no veo nada claro nada de nada, yo veo la bolsa y me parece que se mueve en aleatorio.



es logico que no lo vea claro , pero le aseguro que no es aleatorio


----------



## nombre (1 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cuál hay de 8"? Porque las 7 me parecen muy mini. Y las de 10" un poco grandes para llevarlas de aquí para allá.




Pues ahi ya cada uno. Si quiere manzanas o androides, samsungs o low cost...

Para mi fue un infierno situarme en el mercado y separar alta gama, morralla y calidad precio. Al final pase de gastar pasta cogi BQ Curie, que por 170€ no tiene nada que envidiar a la alta gama y también es producto español :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

Pescanova, al borde del preconcurso de acreedores: necesita vender activos - elEconomista.es

Pescanova ha decidido no formular las cuentas anuales de cierre de 2012 hasta no conocer, con carácter inminente, dos condiciones relativas a la certeza de la venta de determinados activos de cultivo de salmón o la renegociación de la deuda a través del inicio del proceso de preconcurso de acreedores. Ante esta situación, la CNMV ha suspendido cautelarmente la cotización.


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Mar 2013)

1-3-13 no digo ná. Iba a esperar a las 13:13, pero paso de esperar el apocalipsis, ya tenemos bastante con mayas, nostradamus y gatos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Mar 2013)

Me apunto al hilo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

Como no le hagan un apaño del fiscal cliff pueden metar una vela de 20 puntos (SP) por el ojal si les apetece...


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pescanova, al borde del preconcurso de acreedores: necesita vender activos - elEconomista.es
> 
> Pescanova ha decidido no formular las cuentas anuales de cierre de 2012 hasta no conocer, con carácter inminente, dos condiciones relativas a la certeza de la venta de determinados activos de cultivo de salmón o la renegociación de la deuda a través del inicio del proceso de preconcurso de acreedores. Ante esta situación, la CNMV ha suspendido cautelarmente la cotización.



Los gurús del hilo hablando del gran Ibañez, Mortadelo y SuperLopez
¿Será el guionista de la historieta en la que estamos inmersos?
¿Quien coño pone los nombres?
Zapatero tus zapatos
Rodrigo Esparaun-Rato que te lo apaño
Super-Mario Drogui
Ali-Oli Rehn
.
.
Seguro que hay más, pero coincidiendo con la jubilación del Capitán Pescanova, sale el general Chicharro.

El general Chicharro niega haber justificado intervención militar en Cataluña - EcoDiario.es


Y después del Abismo fiscal, el secuestro.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Los gurús del hilo hablando del gran Ibañez, Mortadelo y SuperLopez
> ¿Será el guionista de la historieta en la que estamos inmersos?
> ¿Quien coño pone los nombres?
> Zapatero tus zapatos
> ...



Hay que fichar a ese tipo para el hilo...

Calopez, pon la pasta


----------



## Krim (1 Mar 2013)

Me piro me piro me piro. Quedo con reward para una copa nada más, pero paso de ser la putita de Pandoro esta tarde.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como no le hagan un apaño del fiscal cliff pueden metar una vela de 20 puntos (SP) por el ojal si les apetece...



Tiene pinta que Obama va a dejar que se produzcan algunos recortes con sus respectivas repercusiones en servicios públicos para que llueva mierda sobre los republicanos.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Tiene pinta que Obama va a dejar que se produzcan algunos recortes con sus respectivas repercusiones en servicios públicos para que llueva mierda sobre los republicanos.



Vale

Pero esa vela no se la salta ni dios...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Tiene pinta que Obama va a dejar que se produzcan algunos recortes con sus respectivas repercusiones en servicios públicos para que llueva mierda sobre los republicanos.



no sea mal hablado coño , digalo finamente , llamele guano :ouch:


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vale
> 
> Pero esa vela no se la salta ni dios...



Hasta un minicrash bursatil va en favor de la Presidencia y en contra del Congreso. Y sin la presión de ser reelegido Obama puede farolear lo que quiera. Cuanto más feo más probabilidades de que los que cedan sean los republicanos. Lo que se pondrá realmente mal será el techo de deuda de mayo. Ahí si se la juegan.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no sea mal hablado coño , digalo finamente , llamele guano :ouch:



el guano no huele


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

el que :vomito: 

bueno solo quiero advertir cansinamente a los alcistas , soltad aun estais a tiempo , luego no habra piedad :no:


----------



## bluebeetle (1 Mar 2013)

Muy buenas.

Ustedes perdonen, pero Superlópez es una creación de JAN, no de Ibáñez.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_(historietista)

He sido profesional del mundo del tebeo (fricadas coleccionistas aparte) y he tenido la ocasión de conocer a ambos maestros, y les aseguro que son dos personas fuera de serie.

Saludos, me voy a ver "Macbeth visto por detrás"


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2013)

Orden de compra de 35 CAFs a poco menos de 321. A ver si entran y para los nietos...


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2013)

Dentro. La caída no puede tener peor pinta, desde luego, pero...


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pescanova, al borde del preconcurso de acreedores: necesita vender activos - elEconomista.es
> 
> Pescanova ha decidido no formular las cuentas anuales de cierre de 2012 hasta no conocer, con carácter inminente, dos condiciones relativas a la certeza de la venta de determinados activos de cultivo de salmón o la renegociación de la deuda a través del inicio del proceso de preconcurso de acreedores. Ante esta situación, la CNMV ha suspendido cautelarmente la cotización.



Toma ya para que veáis que nadie es intocable. Pues no han debido vender ni un rodaballo porque tenian un inventario del copon.:La verdad es que tienen demasiada deuda pero aun queda para el primer vencimiento de convertibles y si miramos el inventario y los activos que tienen previsto vender, parece raro que vayan a desaparecer.Otra cosa es que a corto plazo tengan problemas de liquidez, pero aun asi acudir al preconcurso es muy raro.Edito: A no ser que esperasen que para esta fecha algunos rodaballos estuviesen vendidos junto a algunos activos y al final les ha pillado el toro:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Toma ya para que veáis que nadie es intocable. Pues no han debido vender ni un rodaballo porque tenian un inventario del copon.:La verdad es que tienen demasiada deuda pero aun queda para el primer vencimiento de convertibles y si miramos el inventario y los activos que tienen previsto vender, parece raro que vayan a desaparecer.Otra cosa es que a corto plazo tengan problemas de liquidez, pero aun asi acudir al preconcurso es muy raro.



para que veas como pueden cambiar los fundamentales chavalin , especialmente porque siempre hay trampas en las cuentitas


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pescanova, al borde del preconcurso de acreedores: necesita vender activos - elEconomista.es
> 
> Pescanova ha decidido no formular las cuentas anuales de cierre de 2012 hasta no conocer, con carácter inminente, dos condiciones relativas a la certeza de la venta de determinados activos de cultivo de salmón o la renegociación de la deuda a través del inicio del proceso de preconcurso de acreedores. Ante esta situación, la CNMV ha suspendido cautelarmente la cotización.



una pena sobre todo para lo que confiaron en ella (ponzi & cia, yo mismo compré 2 días) en su consejo estan las cajas gallegas es decir la propia Xunta y eso suele acabar mal, esos miserables se han cargado el país (y muchos ciudadanos fueron sus cómplices)


----------



## maestro bebedor (1 Mar 2013)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> 
> Ustedes perdonen, pero Superlópez es una creación de JAN, no de Ibáñez.
> 
> ...



Que gran avatar!!! Gran JLA


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para que veas como pueden cambiar los fundamentales chavalin , especialmente porque siempre hay trampas en las cuentitas



Mas que trampas es que se han debido quedar sin liquidez, por un lado seguramente los rodaballos aun no esten listos y por otro es probable que hayan demorado demasiado la venta de activos en chile.En bolsa no hay nada 100% seguro y mas si hay deuda de por medio, era una apuesta arriesgada, yo entre porque los vi muy baratos y crei que el excesivo endeudamiengo a medio plazo podria solucionarse ya fuese a traves de la venta de activos o por su inventario.Voy a tener que ser mas estricto con la deuda de las empresas españolas, nos han tenido que cerrar el grifo del crédito a nivel internacional a cal y canto porque el proyecto a nivel tecnico era viable.Espero que nadie se haya quedado dentro por mi culpa, lo siento.Los tres que estábamos hemos vendido si no recuerdo mal.Pues les habia cogido cariño a los rodaballos, ya no respetan nada


----------



## jaialro (1 Mar 2013)

Bund arriba ,bolsas abajo.


----------



## paulistano (1 Mar 2013)

No quiero ser gafe para el valor, pero GAMESA está aguantando muy bien el guanazo del IBEX:fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Mar 2013)

y bankia.....


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Mar 2013)

me esta tentendo TR. tiene un nuevo proyecto en Venezuela.
si consigo salir del etf inverso pongo orden en TR a 36.5


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hemos pillado media posición de e-on.....
> 
> Gott rette mich



Lo viò piraton??

Mr. P. siempre contàndonos historias de gacelas y leoncios, pero alli abajo, muy abajo, en los abismos, en los 12,50 viven seres cuasi-misticos, que no tienen pelos ni garras .... sus ventosas forman parte de la mitologia, atrapando y acumulando SL de gacelitas y leoncios pequeños y medianos, siendo digeridos a continuacion en uno de sus siete estomagos. 

Su sola presencia provoca corrientes que elevan cursos incluso en los peores momentos. Sus tentaculos abarcan desde el 12,50 hasta el 12,80.

Ya es la segunda vez que se muestra, esta ahi, pero no por mucho tiempo. Cuando se mueva rios de tinta poblaran el mar de los periodicos y la internez, y ejpertos sonreiran diciendo siyalodeciayo mientras un tentaculo les retuerce la pierna..... 

Pero que le voy a contar yo, un ser de terruno a un lobo de mar como usted.

PD: Vaya con lo de Banco de valencia, que no por menos esperado ... y Bankia?


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mas que trampas es que se han debido quedar sin liquidez, por un lado seguramente los rodaballos aun no esten listos y por otro es probable que hayan demorado demasiado la venta de activos en chile.En bolsa no hay nada 100% seguro y mas si hay deuda de por medio, era una apuesta arriesgada, yo entre porque los vi muy baratos y crei que el excesivo endeudamiengo a medio plazo podria solucionarse ya fuese a traves de la venta de activos o por su inventario.Voy a tener que ser mas estricto con la deuda de las empresas españolas, nos han tenido que cerrar el grifo del crédito a nivel internacional a cal y canto porque el proyecto a nivel tecnico era viable.Espero que nadie se haya quedado dentro por mi culpa, lo siento.Los tres que estábamos hemos vendido si no recuerdo mal.Pues les habia cogido cariño a los rodaballos, ya no respetan nada




¿¿¿¿¿¿Qué cojones es eso de pedir perdón por hacer un comentario con buena intención en un foro público??????? ¿Acaso algún forero le ha pedido su cuenta para hacerle un ingreso las veces que ha salido bien?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

Están que lo tiran en USA...


----------



## boquiman (1 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿Qué cojones es eso de pedir perdón por hacer un comentario con buena intención en un foro público??????? ¿Acaso algún forero le ha pedido su cuenta para hacerle un ingreso las veces que ha salido bien?



Totalmente de acuerdo... ¿Qué coño vas a pedir perdón si la única intención es ayudar a los demás con el tiempo empleado en recabar información contable de las empresas?

*Darte las gracias por facilitar el trabajo de buscar toda esa información y actuar de filtro.*

*RECUERDA: el único responsable tanto de las pérdidas como de las ganancias es el que al final toca la tecla....*


----------



## AssGaper (1 Mar 2013)

Bueno, cierro por hoy, no lo veo seguro hoy para trading. 127 € de reward.
Dejo el mapa de operaciones de hoy.





trader


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Mar 2013)

Tened cuidado que parece que hay una perturbacion en la fuerza. Mucho cuidado esta tarde.


----------



## paulistano (1 Mar 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Tened cuidado que parece que hay una perturbacion en la fuerza. Mucho cuidado esta tarde.



Cuidado en el lado corto, en el lado largo....:8:

Estás a tiempo de subirte en Gamesa....está en 2,29 cogiendo todo el papel de los gacelos y esta tarde a por los 2,40.

Luego me caigo de la cama)


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Mar 2013)

Las pescantinas andaban estos últimos días con unos altibajos un poco raros. Algo se debían de oler....
Me salí a tiempo, estoy salvado...pero me da mucha pena que una empresa de mi tierra, con unos productos de verdad de calidad se venga abajo. Esperemos soluciones.

Pd: de todas maneras sigan comiendo pescado/ marisco y si puede ser rodaballo en sus multiples variantes, es muuyyy sano.


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2013)

Claro, toda la razón tiene Ud. cuando dice que SL es de JAN.... pero no era ese el debate, creo que lo que ha ocurrido es que no hemos explicado bien el tema.

El "la primera lluvia en años y me la espantas..." es en realidad una escena de Ibáñez (M&F). No recuerdo bien el título de la historieta, pero básicamente el asunto era que Mortadelo se disfrazaba de chamán indio, bailaba una danza de la lluvia, y lógicamente los efectos eran justo lo contrario a lo esperado.

Cuando el labriego de turno le pilla, se produce el místico momento y épica frase ::

Posteriormente, JAN quiso introducir un homenaje a Ibáñez en uno de sus SL, y "calcó" este diálogo para una escena de La Gran Superproducción. Por eso puede encontrarse en los dos cómics.




bluebeetle dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> 
> Ustedes perdonen, pero Superlópez es una creación de JAN, no de Ibáñez.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaialro (1 Mar 2013)

AssGaper dijo:


> Bueno, cierro por hoy, no lo veo seguro hoy para trading. 127 € de reward.
> Dejo el mapa de operaciones de hoy.
> 
> 
> ...



127000 de pasta en la cuenta, seras un auténtico profesional.


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2013)

Y por cierto, tengan ojete-calor. Se viene una hostia de las buenas.


edit / aclaro : visita a los místicos 7500 para la semana que viene inside.


----------



## J-Z (1 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No quiero ser gafe para el valor, pero GAMESA está aguantando muy bien el guanazo del IBEX:fiufiu:



Es que guanesa ya no está en el ibex.


----------



## Krim (1 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Y por cierto, tengan ojete-calor. Se viene una hostia de las buenas.
> 
> 
> edit / aclaro : visita a los místicos 7500 para la semana que viene inside.



Joer, pero no se dice, "tengan ojete-calor", se dice "estudien el ponerse cortos".


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Y por cierto, tengan ojete-calor. Se viene una hostia de las buenas.
> 
> 
> edit / aclaro : visita a los místicos 7500 para la semana que viene inside.



Ya era hora

Vaya baile han tenido estos días

por cierto ¿gordos-gordos se han relajado?


----------



## paulistano (1 Mar 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Es que guanesa ya no está en el ibex.



Ya, ya.... Pero estos últimos días le acompañaba en las subidas y bajadas. 

Si te fijas hoy también.... Ibex en verde... Gamesa en verde, Ibex en rojo.... Gamesa en rojo. 

A ver si despega coño


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

Mamachicho sufriendo...

_ Mediaset Italia	


Baja casi 7% tras flojas previsiones de su parte española dada ayer_


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya era hora
> 
> Vaya baile han tenido estos días
> 
> por cierto ¿gordos-gordos se han relajado?




La configuración que desplegaron desde Diciembre... está prácticamente "net", casi a neutral. El saldo aún es ligeramente positivo, pero poco más parece que va a durar.

Si no estoy equivocándome al interpretar el market flow, diría que "chim pom s'acabó". Desmantelada esa configuración, se abre la veda para el cambio de CP a uno inferior.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

hordas bajistas no dejeis piedra sobre piedra , mostraremos al mundo que no tiene porvenir la resistencia al poderio del gran MV :no:

cuando lleguemos al objetivo no volvereis a intentar trollear al trolleador mayor :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

Guano fresco para el campo...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

espero que al par de gacelas gafes les haya saltado el sl ::

es el destino de las gacelas servir de alimento :no:


----------



## Hannibal (1 Mar 2013)

Al creador del hilo, por qué no puso la etiqueta de hilo mítico? Así es más dificil de encontrar el hilo


----------



## Claca (1 Mar 2013)

Sobre PESCANOVA:



Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> PESCANOVA:
> 
> ...









Meneito del bueno en zona de resistencia que nos sugería terminar el romance con el valor. Sobre las noticias, ni idea.


----------



## villares (1 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> La configuración que desplegaron desde Diciembre... está prácticamente "net", casi a neutral. El saldo aún es ligeramente positivo, pero poco más parece que va a durar.
> 
> Si no estoy equivocándome al interpretar el market flow, diría que "chim pom s'acabó". Desmantelada esa configuración, se abre la veda para el cambio de CP a uno inferior.



Sr Pollastre,

Gracias por sus posts.

Significa esto que el "ataque y perforacion de los maximos plurianuales" que comentaba hace unos dias quedan desactivados?

O cree que ese ataque se producira desde el entorno de sus misticos 7500?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## pollastre (1 Mar 2013)

villares dijo:


> Sr Pollastre,
> 
> Gracias por sus posts.
> 
> ...




Hubo ataque a esos máximos (creo que lo comenté la semana pasada), justo en el día de las elecciones Mozzarella di Buffala.

La jugada estaba clara: bastante volumen institucional comprado, esperando quizás un buen resultado electoral (i.e., cualquier cosa menos que Berlusconi il Puterini tuviera la llave de la gobernabilidad.... cosa que al final ocurrió).

Así pues, el ataque se quedó en eso: en ataque, y no hubo perforación; esta se hubiera producido - siempre con dinero gacelérrimo - en caso de un "buen" resultado electoral. 

Recuerde que los institucionales se posicionan, pero ellos siempre esperan que otros les muevan el índice a favor (claro... qué sentido tiene posicionarte, y luego seguir gastando tu propio dinero en mover el precio a favor de tu posición ? Lo interesante del asunto es posicionarte cuando nadie se entera, y luego usar las noticias mundanas gacelérrimas para que otros muevan el índice a favor de tu posición sin que a tí te cueste la pasta).

Con esta situación, y con lo que los algos muestran, se acabó lo que se daba. Me sorprendería volver a ver el 7K8 en una buena temporada, la verdad. Antes bien, espero al 7K5 la semana que viene. 

Inicialmente lo esperaba para esta misma semana, pero parece ser que tuve un error de interpretación en el flow, así que fallé en el timing. Espero, no obstante, verlos esta semana que entra.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

Que diarreazo del euro , dios santo


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2013)

Berlusconi pidiendo elecciones. Como las vuelvan a convocar las gana. Casi lo hace con el tiempo de perros que hizo en la(s) jornada(s) electoral(es) como para tener ayuda metereológica y a la prensa extranjera llamándole payaso.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Mar 2013)

Juro que llevo 10 minutos mirando el hilo pasado pensando si el sueño del sargento se habia llevado a la realidad y era el unico superviviente en un mundo zombie. Pero resulta que estaban todos aqui en un hilo nuevo, iniciado por MM, con dos post de MM. 

Señor porque me pones estas pruebas de fe.

Yo sigo en mis trece de solo darle al boton rojo en el daxie, si supera de nuevo los 7750 yo me aparto y no opero.

Es viernes y hace frio, les dejo que hoy tengo excusa para beber. Suerte a todos.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Berlusconi pidiendo elecciones. Como las vuelvan a convocar las gana. Casi lo hace con el tiempo de perros que hizo en la(s) jornada(s) electoral(es) como para tener ayuda metereológica y a la prensa extranjera llamándole payaso.



Los italianos parecen que son más trolles que los de aquí. Que no es poco.


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2013)

Pero ¿siguen usted buscando cortos? MM no sólo escribe sino que hasta inaugura el hilo... esto no vuelve a bajar nunca... bueno, o al menos hasta que acabe este estirón... luego ya si eso, quebramos el planeta...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pero ¿siguen usted buscando cortos? MM no sólo escribe sino que hasta inaugura el hilo... esto no vuelve a bajar nunca... bueno, o al menos hasta que acabe este estirón... luego ya si eso, quebramos el planeta...



no tienes ni idea de lo que se cuece


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2013)

59 minutos como límite para que Obama firme los recortes...


----------



## Felix (1 Mar 2013)

Hombre yo de borsa ni idea pero haciendo una interpretacion libre del titulo de MM, lo que yo entiendo es que esto bajara para que "la gacela termine de soltar" lo cual coincidiria con la prevision de "la niña de los cristales rotos" justo "cuando Pepon va asomar" para estirarse hasta los 9400 Flanelisticos que dice que alguan vez fallara, pero hoy no, mañana.
Puede ser esto o cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2013)

A por el rebote en First Solar si de deja.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2013)

La Casa Blanca tiene programada una intervención con la prensa a las 17:30


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Hombre yo de borsa ni idea pero haciendo una interpretacion libre del titulo de MM, lo que yo entiendo es que esto bajara para que "la gacela termine de soltar" lo cual coincidiria con la prevision de "la niña de los cristales rotos" justo "cuando Pepon va asomar" para estirarse hasta los 9400 Flanelisticos que dice que alguan vez fallara, pero hoy no, mañana.
> Puede ser esto o cualquier otra cosa.



MM no es mas que una gacela que no dice las cosas claras :fiufiu:


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Mar 2013)

Sr. piraton, no me sea asì y postee una de esas Damas como suele hacer.

Veo hasta 13,3 (en el peor de los casos), y veo mas, pero habria que estar atento, luego pa´bajo hasta los 13,00 12,9X y a continuar, por cierto, mire usted lo que se ha movido en los ultimos 6, 2 y ultimo mes.... a que es im-pre-sio.nante... acumulacion o se ha repartido entre las gacelas... muchas gacelas para tan poca olla?.

Hay una operacion interesante ayer de 4 minutos. El que tiene dinero para comprar de esas maneras al nivel que esta usted da una cierta seguridad.

Como siempre quien sabe el fin del mundo esta a la vuelta de la esquina .... dicen.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> La Casa Blanca tiene programada una intervención con la prensa a las 17:30



Palomitas

Puede ser epic


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2013)

Boehner says House will pass a continuing resolution next week. Then he walks away from podium. No questions.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Mar 2013)

Será aquí la rueda de prensa?

The White House


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2013)

no teneis ni idea de lo que se cuece ejpertitos y es porque no estais a lo que debeis estar :no:

seguid con vuestros nivelitos y vuestros sistemah IA ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Mar 2013)

Empieza en breve.

Press Briefing by Press Secretary Jay Carney | The White House


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2013)

van a hacer un Harlem shake...


----------



## sr.anus (1 Mar 2013)

Momento top de marzo


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2013)

it may take a couple of weeks... it may take a couple of months... uff, uff y reuff

Lo peor es que se le ve a gusto con la situación.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2013)

Sequester 
Tras la reunión entre Obama y los líderes del Congreso, una vez más no hay acuerdo, así que los recortes entran en acción.


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2013)

Vamos a ver cuánto tarda First Solar en buscar cerrar el hueco hasta 31. Hay mucho reward disponible si hasta allí va.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Mar 2013)

Pillo sitio en la página enésima. TEMA MÍTICO FFS!!!!


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2013)

Del Sequester nunca más se supo hasta el límite de las negociaciones de techo de deuda el 19 de Mayo...


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2013)

Este hilo está hoy muy parado y hay oportunidades. ¿qué están gastándose la plata de la semana?.

[YOUTUBE]5sMKX22BHeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2013)

European Economic Disaster - Business Insider

Compren que se acaba...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2013)

¿Nadie dice nada de Banco de Valencia?

Mr. Tonuel, lo que usted era....


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Nadie dice nada de Banco de Valencia?
> 
> Mr. Tonuel, lo que usted era....



Todavía existe?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2013)

Tonuel? Creo que sí..... 

Banco de valencia sigue cotizando.... un -91% menos que ayer :: x infinito!


----------



## peseteuro (1 Mar 2013)

Un poco tarde me entero yo de que tenemos nuevo hilo.


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2013)

Vean que vela más bonita en timeframe diario en First Solar. Hay que mirar el timeframe de horas y en cuanto haya velón verde hay que entrar. Se puede varios dolares por share.

If you don't wanna be in the market right now, go away and do not disturb.


----------



## atman (1 Mar 2013)

Janus, si no lo he entendido mal, el decreto que firme hoy Obama ordenando un recorte horizontal de los presupuestos, va a tener como efecto que se reduzcan los tipos de interés de algunos instrumentos emitidos por el tesoro, entre ellos los bonos destinados al desarrollo de las energías alternativas. Además el ajuste de tipos implica que la gestión tenga que realizarse de forma no automática durante unas semanas. Todo, eso hará los bonos menos atractivos, con lo que se reducirá la capacidad de inversión en el sector... 

resumiendo, Obama le puede poner la puntilla.


----------



## kemao2 (1 Mar 2013)

Cuando salga el dato de paro de marzo el SP .........:abajo:


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Janus, si no lo he entendido mal, el decreto que firme hoy Obama ordenando un recorte horizontal de los presupuestos, va a tener como efecto que se reduzcan los tipos de interés de algunos instrumentos emitidos por el tesoro, entre ellos los bonos destinados al desarrollo de las energías alternativas. Además el ajuste de tipos implica que la gestión tenga que realizarse de forma no automática durante unas semanas. Todo, eso hará los bonos menos atractivos, con lo que se reducirá la capacidad de inversión en el sector...
> 
> resumiendo, Obama le puede poner la puntilla.



Demasiado para cotizar ::

Eso le puede interesar al jubileta que se mete para 90 años. Busca el velón verde y aprovéchalo. Cuando un ciclo alcista está en marcha, va cargando largos constantemente de la peña que se va subiendo.
Es el velón verde el que de el aviso. Stealing second to second, ain't turning back now.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Mar 2013)

ponzi, hasta warren buffet habra tenido "cagadas" asi q no te obsesiones con lo de pescanova, tu diste el consejo de buena fe y como dicen, nadie te ha metido billetes en los bolsillos mientras ganaban ::

habeis visto alguno billetes firmados por droghi? yo el otro dia pense "ha escrito algun niño en este billete?" hasta q me fije mejor y ponia Mdraghi ::


----------



## Maravedi (1 Mar 2013)

No encontraba el hilo


----------



## Felix (1 Mar 2013)

Del hilo del meltdown a mi me ha gustado la prosa, a ver si rulando rulando les llega a los destinatarios.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j2K0In8uu4


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2013)

Ya lo avanzábamos el otro día. Ojo con el carbón porque no había que tocarlo. Hoy se va por el inodoro. Arch Coal comienza un ciclo bajista al volver a estar en caída libre.

Alpha Natural sigue sufriendo. Son los 10 dolares los que definen el ciclo alcista si se produce.


----------



## tarrito (1 Mar 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ponzi, hasta warren buffet habra tenido "cagadas" asi q no te obsesiones con lo de pescanova, tu diste el consejo de buena fe y como dicen, nadie te ha metido billetes en los bolsillos mientras ganaban ::
> 
> habeis visto alguno billetes firmados por droghi? yo el otro dia pense "ha escrito algun niño en este billete?" hasta q me fije mejor y ponia Mdraghi ::



a mi lo de Pesacanova ni fu ni fa perooooo como me pille la Nexus 7 y me salga rana ... se va abé 1 follón :no:

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya lo avanzábamos el otro día. Ojo con el carbón porque no había que tocarlo. Hoy se va por el inodoro. Arch Coal comienza un ciclo bajista al volver a estar en caída libre.
> 
> Alpha Natural sigue sufriendo. Son los 10 dolares los que definen el ciclo alcista si se produce.



Viendo Arch..... ¿Patriot 2.0?

Buen finde!

Juan de los Muertos....Go!!!


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2013)

Muchas gracias a todos por la confianza depositada. Aunque haya ganado dinero con Pescanova, ha sido una buena lección de humildad. En los mercados nunca hay que confiarse y mas cuando la gestión de los recursos se encuetra en manos ajenas.
Aquí tenéis otro mas que se esta preparando para el colapso financiero

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5jCKpk-xUc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ponzi, hasta warren buffet habra tenido "cagadas" asi q no te obsesiones con lo de pescanova, tu diste el consejo de buena fe y como dicen, nadie te ha metido billetes en los bolsillos mientras ganaban ::
> 
> habeis visto alguno billetes firmados por droghi? yo el otro dia pense "ha escrito algun niño en este billete?" hasta q me fije mejor y ponia Mdraghi ::



La primera vez que los vi pense que eran falsos Por lo visto hay un plan desde el BCE para cambiar los billetes poco a poco y de extrangis, ya han empezado con los de 5 eu. Gracias por el apoyo


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo... ¿Qué coño vas a pedir perdón si la única intención es ayudar a los demás con el tiempo empleado en recabar información contable de las empresas?
> 
> *Darte las gracias por facilitar el trabajo de buscar toda esa información y actuar de filtro.*
> 
> *RECUERDA: el único responsable tanto de las pérdidas como de las ganancias es el que al final toca la tecla....*











ghkghk dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿¿Qué cojones es eso de pedir perdón por hacer un comentario con buena intención en un foro público??????? ¿Acaso algún forero le ha pedido su cuenta para hacerle un ingreso las veces que ha salido bien?











LOLO08 dijo:


> Las pescantinas andaban estos últimos días con unos altibajos un poco raros. Algo se debían de oler....
> Me salí a tiempo, estoy salvado...pero me da mucha pena que una empresa de mi tierra, con unos productos de verdad de calidad se venga abajo. Esperemos soluciones.
> 
> Pd: de todas maneras sigan comiendo pescado/ marisco y si puede ser rodaballo en sus multiples variantes, es muuyyy sano.



Muchas gracias por el apoyo pero he de tener mas cuidado con el equipo gestor que este al cargo.Espero que Día y Caf os den muchas alegrias


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2013)

La otra cara de la moneda, dos que lo estan haciendo muy bien


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=BID

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=HO:FP


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2013)

............


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0NTs6AXPQaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]0NTs6AXPQaY[/YOUTUBE]



Vaya fichaje! menudo nivel, de donde las sacas? lo tuyo es un don.Con una buena morena guitarrera me has alegrado el dia, dos de mis mayores debilidades  Ademas juraría que compartimos marca de guitarra.


----------



## tarrito (2 Mar 2013)

yo soy más de rubias :baba:







galli-Infante y thanks para quien me diga el apellido :


----------



## maestro bebedor (2 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo soy más de rubias :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rosenvinge


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tarrito (2 Mar 2013)

maestro bebedor dijo:


> Rosenvinge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD








:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2013)

No se Monlovi, la mia tiene un _je ne sais quoi _ de la que la tuya carece.


----------



## tarrito (2 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se Monlovi, la mia tiene un _je ne sais quoi _ de la que la tuya carece.



ejem ejem ...







la suya, está demasiado "tierna" ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ejem ejem ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En su época de look preyonki estaba mejor,hay que reconocerlo.
Pero no sé...tiene dos caras.... ::


----------



## tarrito (2 Mar 2013)

ustek y yo ... cualquier día ... :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ustek y yo ... cualquier día ... :no:


----------



## tarrito (2 Mar 2013)

yo había pensado en una competición de adultos disfrazándose ... tiene un nombre en inglés

cuando me acuerde :ouch: , se lo digo y le lanzo el reto

...............

qué le parece!? pa güevos, el menda!

::


----------



## vermer (2 Mar 2013)

Mr Threepwood, no dude ni un segundo que la cara más auténtica es la segunda. Nunca me gustó el maquillaje. En todo caso reducido a su mínima expresión. Es un fake, un timo.

Un amigo mío siempre tenía un lema: "a las chicas hay que conocerlas por la mañana recién despertadas. Si no te gusta entonces, "no future"". Todo hay que decirlo, terminó casándose con un doble de Rossy de Palma ("consejos vendo, pa mi no tengo"...)

Mis amigas tienen dichos parecidos sobre tíos, pero no aplica en este momento.


PD: por cierto, GTAT tiene mala pinta....


----------



## vermer (2 Mar 2013)

Sobre los recortes presupuestarios en USA, parece que no es para tanto. Parece que es una "desaceleración" del incremento, como le gusta decir a la chusma política. Otra trola más de Bobama.


Los “brutales” recortes del “secuestro presupuestario” estadounidense – Diego Sánchez de la Cruz

Así que quizás sigan o se incrementen las subvenciones a solares y demás. Se me ocurre.


----------



## LOLO08 (2 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por la confianza depositada. Aunque haya ganado dinero con Pescanova, ha sido una buena lección de humildad. En los mercados nunca hay que confiarse y mas cuando la gestión de los recursos se encuetra en manos ajenas.
> Aquí tenéis otro mas que se esta preparando para el colapso financiero
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5jCKpk-xUc&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Tranqui Ponzi.

Como tu muy bien sabes la responsabilidad del manejo de los cuartos es de cada uno. Aquí se comentan entradas, niveles, oportunidades.... pero cada uno es mayorcito de hacer lo que le venga en gana. Si se gana pasta?? cojonudo. Si se pierde? a otra cosa-mariposa.

Pd. tengo interes por saber cuando empieze a cotizar Pescanova.. madre!!!:´(


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Viendo Arch..... ¿Patriot 2.0?
> 
> Buen finde!
> 
> Juan de los Muertos....Go!!!



James River es la que realmente puede entrar en suspensión de pagos. Las carboneras en general estuvieron adquiendo minas a tutiplen contra deuda. Ahora no venden el carbón (el gas es lo que están usando en las centrales de generación eléctrica) y no cubren costes fijos.

Está cayendo pero si consiguiera salvar el culo ..... habría unos márgenes de revalorización increíbles. Se comenta / barrunta / dice ..... que en los próximos dos años el precio del gas va a subir y hay un punto en el que masivamente las centrales de generación eléctrica harían switch hacia el carbón.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Mr Threepwood, no dude ni un segundo que la cara más auténtica es la segunda. Nunca me gustó el maquillaje. En todo caso reducido a su mínima expresión. Es un fake, un timo.
> 
> Un amigo mío siempre tenía un lema: "a las chicas hay que conocerlas por la mañana recién despertadas. Si no te gusta entonces, "no future"". Todo hay que decirlo, terminó casándose con un doble de Rossy de Palma ("consejos vendo, pa mi no tengo"...)
> 
> ...



Auténtica-auténtica..... hablamos de boobies coño!!! (aunque sean fake ) A mi, las tias que van de atormentadas (es la impresión que me da la chica esa) y tal me aburren un montón. Pero para gustos, colores, no?

Respecto a las Guybrush (GTat)..... sip parece que van a pegarle un buen meneo si rompen el mini soporte ese:


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

Programón. Es un lujo poder acceder a este tipo de información. Bravo por JCB y compañía

Fracking, el gran engaño - Radioactividad 28-02-2013 en mp3 (28/02 a las 23:54:32) 01:08:52 1828595 - iVoox

Janus tío, ¿conoces alguna empresa de suministros (tubos,...) para la explotación de los pozos en los que se realiza fracturación hidráulica?.

No me interesan las empresa que hacen negocio con el shale gas, tipo chesapeake, ... pero sí las que forman parte de la cadena de suministro y se forran por el crecimiento exponencial del número de pozos.


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]0NTs6AXPQaY[/YOUTUBE]



Puta guitarra que no deja apreciar las tetas ::


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Programón. Es un lujo poder acceder a este tipo de información. Bravo por JCB y compañía
> 
> Fracking, el gran engaño - Radioactividad 28-02-2013 en mp3 (28/02 a las 23:54:32) 01:08:52 1828595 - iVoox
> 
> ...




Hay centeneras como las siguientes:


Plymouth Tube Company	
Bristol Metals, LLC	
Hannibal Industries, Inc.	
Phoenix Tube Company, Inc.	
RathGibson LLC	
Hanna Steel Corporation	
Evraz Inc. NA	
ArcelorMittal USA Inc.	
Gerdau Ameristeel Corporation 
Severstal North America, Inc.	
California Steel Industries, Inc.	

el problema es que no hay una especialización a nivel de empresa "completa" para el fracking desde la óptica de los tube-makers. Eso es porque en general cualquier empresa que fabrica aluminio, hace tuberías para el fracking.

El tema es que en general son empresas no gigantescas porque el truco está en que tienen que estar muy cercanas a los pozos para disminuir el coste de transporte y asegurar el abastecimiento contínuo para que el desarrollo del pozo avance a toda leche y no se detenga. Es más en general son pequeñas fundiciones que ni cotizan en bolsa.

Pero hay una perla en general para todo lo que rodea el petroleo, gas etc.... desde la óptica de las empresas auxiliares: Basic Energy Services.

El fracking tira hacia arriba de muchas empresas que forman parte del proceso: transporte, almacenamiento, etc...


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Programón. Es un lujo poder acceder a este tipo de información. Bravo por JCB y compañía
> 
> Fracking, el gran engaño - Radioactividad 28-02-2013 en mp3 (28/02 a las 23:54:32) 01:08:52 1828595 - iVoox
> 
> ...



Acerlor, tubacex,


----------



## egarenc (2 Mar 2013)

porque ha desapareció el término "tema mítico" del hilo? ahora cuesta más dar con él, algún buen samaritano lo puede arreglar?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Acerlor, tubacex,



De tubacex posteó algo claca


----------



## sr.anus (2 Mar 2013)

Srs gurús no veis una buena oportunidad de entrar en vw?


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

Tito Faber pronostica un pequeño tropezón. Todavía no es momento de máximo acojone.

En su opinión quedan unos meses antes del armageddon

[YOUTUBE]UcsVJ4rxWWE[/YOUTUBE]

Joder con la chinita, cómo da por culo a Tito Faber ... why now??::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2013)

No he visto entrenador más paquete que el Roura ese..... cuidadín Farsa que se os escapa la liga! ::

Luego me pongo con lo del fracking Bertok, pero ya leí el blog The Oil Crash: Resultados de la búsqueda de fracking que era una puta mielda....


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De tubacex posteó algo claca



::::::::

[YOUTUBE]j4Gu-CBVGys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

http://www.ivoox.com/esperando-mad-max-economia-directa-27-02-2013-audios-mp3_rf_1823466_1.html


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No he visto entrenador más paquete que el Roura ese..... cuidadín Farsa que se os escapa la liga! ::
> 
> Luego me pongo con lo del fracking Bertok, pero ya leí el blog The Oil Crash: Resultados de la búsqueda de fracking que era una puta mielda....



Janus coming in 3,2,1 ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esperando el Mad Max - Economía Directa 27-02-2013 en mp3 (27/02 a las 10:58:48) 01:24:37 1823466 - iVoox



Gol de señor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ::::::::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]j4Gu-CBVGys[/YOUTUBE]



No se si quiero verlo......:cook: :Baile:


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gol de señor



Voy muy retrasado con estos y otros temas.

Hacienda me tiene como fan ienso:


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tito Faber pronostica un pequeño tropezón. Todavía no es momento de máximo acojone.
> 
> En su opinión quedan unos meses antes del armageddon
> 
> ...



Yo creo en la tesis de Faber.No se cuando sera ni cual sera el desencadenante pero algun crash casi seguro que veremos, ahora la magnitud del mismo ya es otra historia.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Voy muy retrasado con estos y otros temas.
> 
> Hacienda me tiene como fan ienso:



Ya esta lista la actualizacion del programa padre?Por cierto tengo una duda si he tenido dos depositos uno de 2011-2012 y el segundo de 2012-2013 habiendo cancelado anticipadamente este ultimo.Si he comprado una vivienda en 2013 puedo utilizar los depositos para desgravarme como si fuesen cuentas vivienda?


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya esta lista la actualizacion del programa padre?Por cierto tengo una duda si he tenido dos depositos uno de 2011-2012 y el segundo de 2012-2013 habiendo cancelado anticipadamente este ultimo.Si he comprado una vivienda en 2013 puedo utilizar los depositos para desgravarme en el irpf como si fuese una cuenta vivienda?



De momento trabajando a tope para esos hijos de puta.

Lo de los depósitos ni puta idea. Suena raro.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> De momento trabajando a tope para esos hijos de puta.
> 
> Lo de los depósitos ni puta idea. Suena raro.



Yo no lo sabia hasta que se lo escuche a un forero, pero no se muy bien si yo podre.Hacienda se ceba que da gusto con los currantes de a pie


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no lo sabia hasta que se lo escuche a un forero, pero no se muy bien si yo podre.Hacienda se ceba que da gusto con los currantes de a pie



Tienes zulo, hazte una pequeña despensa, acoraza la puerta, aposta armas en las ventanas ,...... salte del sistema ::


----------



## tarrito (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tienes zulo, hazte una pequeña despensa, acoraza la puerta, aposta armas en las ventanas ,...... salte del sistema ::



yampezamos again!

qué pasa? que para hacerse una pequeña despensa y acorazar la puerta hay que ser propietario?
de alquiler no se puede!!??

Nuevo mantra: 
"Compra piso, así puedes hacerte la despensa + acorazar tu puerta cuando/donde quieras"


::


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> yampezamos again!
> 
> qué pasa? que para hacerse una pequeña despensa y acorazar la puerta hay que ser propietario?
> de alquiler no se puede!!??
> ...



No es justo que le jodas el zulo al propietario :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus coming in 3,2,1 ...



No toques los huevos que vais trece por detrás. Este año igual ganáis el trofeo del rey mamón, quien solo por la falta de virilidad de Carlos II pudieron derrocar a los austrias y eso que les costó 13 años de guerra de sucesión.


----------



## tarrito (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No es justo que le jodas el zulo al propietario :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



no me lo tenga en cuenta, todavía me dura el rebote por lo de esta mañana con el Piratón  :no:


:XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Mar 2013)

Una curiosidad: hoy he sacado 10 billetes de 50 euros y lo curioso es que los numeros de los Billetes son consecutivos con una adencia de 9. Alguien sabria una razon logica?


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

Ponzi, he leído que Pescanova entraba en concurso ...

¿ Seguías con papelotes de ellos ?


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2013)

Para leer, es interesante:

http://www.math.nyu.edu/faculty/avellane/QuantCongressUSA2011AlgoTradingLAST.pdf

http://www.math.kth.se/matstat/seminarier/reports/M-exjobb11/110630b.pdf


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, he leído que Pescanova entraba en concurso ...
> 
> ¿ Seguías con papelotes de ellos ?



Que va, los cambie por ladrillos, al final va a resultar que hice buen negocio.De 14,22 a 16,9.Es la primera vez que una empresa que he tenido en cartera se declara en preconcurso.Si al final quiebran sera por incompetencia de su organo de administracion porque recursos para no llegar a esta situacion tenian de sobra.


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que va, los cambie por ladrillos, al final va a resultar que hice buen negocio.De 14,22 a 16,9.Es la primera vez que una empresa que he tenido en cartera se declara en preconcurso.Si al final quiebran sera por incompetencia de su organo de administracion porque recursos para no llegar a esta situacion tenian de sobra.



Deben un potosí y han invertido (vía deuda) en negocios que no tiran.


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que va, los cambie por ladrillos, al final va a resultar que hice buen negocio.De 14,22 a 16,9.Es la primera vez que una empresa que he tenido en cartera se declara en preconcurso.Si al final quiebran sera por incompetencia de su organo de administracion porque recursos para no llegar a esta situacion tenian de sobra.



Los números se pueden manipular.

Habías entrado en una empresa tras analizar sus números y le creías un futuro brillante.

Cambia de método amigo ::


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fhMlSITt7hU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (2 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que va, los cambie por ladrillos, al final va a resultar que hice buen negocio.De 14,22 a 16,9.Es la primera vez que una empresa que he tenido en cartera se declara en preconcurso.Si al final quiebran sera por incompetencia de su organo de administracion porque recursos para no llegar a esta situacion tenian de sobra.



Nuestros castuzos se chupan la poca financiacion que nos dan. Empresas muy competitivas y bien posicionadas van a la quiebra por cerrarle la financiacion. Esto es hispanistan, cuando empiezen los impagos caeran como moscas, este año va a ser muy duro.


Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los números se pueden manipular.
> 
> Habías entrado en una empresa tras analizar sus números y le creías un futuro brillante.
> 
> Cambia de método amigo ::



Sabia que podian existir turbulencias como su excesivo apalancamiento pero lo compensaba con su inventario y su precio casi en liquidacion ademas no todos los huevos los meti en la misma cesta.Lo unico que sobrevalore fueron las capacidades de gestion de su presidente, si yo hubiese gestionado la empresa no la hubiese llevado a esta situacion, me salio bien aunque reconozco que podia haberme quedado pillado. Estoy tranquilo con mi metodo de analisis a largo plazo  aunque de ahora en adelante sere mas escrupuloso con mis adquisiciones bursatiles


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2013)

Pescanova, en preconcurso de acreedores


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Nuestros castuzos se chupan la poca financiacion que nos dan. Empresas muy competitivas y bien posicionadas van a la quiebra por cerrarle la financiacion. Esto es hispanistan, cuando empiezen los impagos caeran como moscas, este año va a ser muy duro.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2



A este paso solo quedaran empresas con caja neta o como mucho aquellas que a pesar de estar endeudadas sean monopolios naturales como iberdrola. Como pescanova desaparezca por completo es que estamos en las ultimas como pais.


----------



## Kuja (2 Mar 2013)

Yo esta realidad cada vez me puede más. Es insoportable no tanto por el nivel de vida biológico (aceptable y bueno salvo por el eterno nuncafollismo a mis 29) sino por la autñéntica calidad de vida: paro y paro y paro.
A veces pienso como el que escribió en este blog el titulillo de marras siguiente:
LEAVING LAVIANA: LA VIDA DEBE SER EXTERMINADA.


----------



## amago45 (3 Mar 2013)

Up el hilo, que estaba en el Abismo de Helm ...

lobos contra gacelas
El Señor de los Anillos - Batalla en el Abismo de Helm (Parte I) - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2013)

Revisitando

The Good, The Bad And The Ugly

Absolutamente Jrande!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2013)

Y hablando de Oros... esto es lo que le comentaba a bertok sobre porque pensaba que los oros se irán a los 950*€*-1050*€*

[*oro del que cagó el moro*]


----------



## Janus (3 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y hablando de Oros... esto es lo que le comentaba a bertok sobre porque pensaba que los oros se irán a los 950*€*-1050*€*
> 
> [*oro del que cagó el moro*]



Amigo Piratón, ahora que el gato está de resaca y no trolea, yo prefiero verlo en dolares que es la moneda de referencia para todo (el euro no vale ni para tpc).







Hay un rectángulo que está a punto de dar señal de rebote. Ahí está la señal del canario.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo Piratón, ahora que el gato está de resaca y no trolea, yo prefiero verlo en dolares que es la moneda de referencia para todo (el euro no vale ni para tpc).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me da miedo cuando lo veo tan facil:fiufiu: Llegada del joro a los 1540, rebote y las bolsas pábajo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo Piratón, ahora que el gato está de resaca y no trolea, yo prefiero verlo en dolares que es la moneda de referencia para todo (el euro no vale ni para tpc).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mamona, pero yo lo compro en €!!!!

No entiendo la gente que mira los horos en $....



Voy a correr, luego sigo troleando.... ::


----------



## Janus (3 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Me da miedo cuando lo veo tan facil:fiufiu: Llegada del joro a los 1540, rebote y las bolsas pábajo?



No es tan fácil porque es probable que se toque la base del rectángulo en el pre-market o en el after, cuando no se está al tanto de ello. Luego se entra tarde y asumiendo stops amplios y si hay fake -----> roto en trade.

Esto nunca fue fácil.

De todas formas da igual que funcione o no. Uno no se juega todo en un único trade. Esto va de probabilidad y cuando uno hace muchas operaciones con buena probabilidad a favor, al final la cartera acaba en verde salvo que uno no utilice stops (un trade rompe el año), sea un cenizo o no sea constante en la cantidad invertida en cada trade por lo que esa no linealidad pudiera hacer que el porcentaje menor de fallos supere en absoluto (money) al reward de los éxitos.


----------



## Janus (3 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mamona, pero yo lo compro en €!!!!
> 
> No entiendo la gente que mira los horos en $....
> 
> ...



Lo podías también comprar en reales brasileños y verías que es muy bajista ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo podías también comprar en reales brasileños y verías que es muy bajista ::



A ver, yo con el oro considero que estoy cambiando dinero por dinero. ¿De que me sirve que suba el precio en dólares si baja en €? Lo mismo me equivoco, pero prefiero ver los horos en €.

De todas formas.... cuidadín con el precio en dólares que por debajo de 1540$ se iría a los 1280(ruptura del lateral/doble techo) que coincidiría con los 1000€. Además es el momento de meterle un buen meneo a los auríferos que compraron en los dos últimos años.


----------



## LOLO08 (3 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pescanova, en preconcurso de acreedores



Interesantes las opiniones para entender lo que ha podido pasar en pescanova...

Que pena....:

Estoy vigilando Nh Hoteles para posible compra.

Despues del castigo recibido estos últimos días, el precio se estaría acercado a la base de un canal ascendente que viene dibujando el valor desde mayo/ junio del 2012.

Si respeta el canalillo el objetivo a corto estaría en los 3,4 e. aprox.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Mar 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Interesantes las opiniones para entender lo que ha podido pasar en pescanova...
> 
> Que pena....:
> 
> ...



Despues de los dos velotes en diario que se ha marcado? y con el volumen de estos dias, ni con el dinero del jato. Esto parece que va estar mas cerca del 2,5 que del 3,4


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2013)

Sobre bankia una apreciacion...Mirar los datos sobre un escenario adverso de Oliver Wydman, sin lugar a dudas los hemos superado con creces.Mucho ojo porque bajo ese escenario se creo la sareb.La banca aun no ha provisionado el ladrillo a precio de mercado, es probable que bankia haya perdido aun mas dinero del declarado esra semana


http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2012/06/21/actualidad/1340279394_859405.html


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2013)

Menudos cracks.Tranfieren 22317,7 mill al sareb y aun asi declaran 21000 mill de perdidas:


http://www.bankia.com/es/comunicaci...-firma-el-traspaso-de-activos-a-la-sareb.html


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2013)

Supongo que lo han hecho por partes


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


Entre junio y sept el balance bajo en 13000 mill,hasta los 22317 hay un buen trecho.Vaya tela, como piensan que el sistema financiero se va hacer cargo de 280.000 mill de activos en España y a saber en que estado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2013)

Fernández Díaz, contra el matrimonio gay argumentando que 'no garantiza la pervivencia de la especie' | España | elmundo.es

Deben morir todos.....

Y gensanta los comentarios....


----------



## Janus (3 Mar 2013)

The Smart Money

Buy This Coal Stock if... (BTU)


----------



## atman (3 Mar 2013)

Sí, no se cansan con los argumentos ad naturam. Ahora repiten menos aquello de que "va contra la naturaleza", que nos ha dotado de esa dualidad sexual, y tal... porque el argumento se cae en cuando uno empieza a conocer un poco el comportamiento de tantas y tantas especies... empezando por los viciosos de los bonobos, cuyo ADN es más parecido al nuestro que el de los gorilas.


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2013)

............


----------



## Janus (3 Mar 2013)

Hay que ver si la vela en timeframe diario de First Solar es vuelta o no.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> The Smart Money



Sobre peabody....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/349254-habeis-visto-ibex-octubre-2012-santuario-de-gacelas-234.html#post7443866

A posteriori vemos que la ruptura delos 27 fue una invitación a la gacelada para entrar al horno. Luego se confirmo el cambio de tendencia, con un -30% de guano de calidad.

Ahora...

*[Peabody]*







Ahora en soportín. Los siguientes 18.7$ (-7%) y en 16.73$ (-17%). Puede haber buena oportunidad...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sí, no se cansan con los argumentos ad naturam. Ahora repiten menos aquello de que "va contra la naturaleza", que nos ha dotado de esa dualidad sexual, y tal... porque el argumento se cae en cuando uno empieza a conocer un poco el comportamiento de tantas y tantas especies... empezando por los viciosos de los bonobos, cuyo ADN es más parecido al nuestro que el de los gorilas.



Son unos imbéciles, que no saben nada ni de antropología, ni de ciencias naturales ni de ná. No hay que darles más vueltas.


----------



## bertok (3 Mar 2013)

Cuidado porque Tito Paul ya son palabras mayores

[YOUTUBE]MmpmOkVzUBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (3 Mar 2013)

Tenía ganas de comentar sobre esto. He esperado al fin de semana y ahora lo hago.

Latest News | FCC

http://www.fcc.es/fccweb/wcm/idc/groups/public/documents/document/mdaw/mdu2/~edisp/cscp073708.pdf

La filmina 23 no tiene desperdicio.

Estos señores dicen que van a intentar hacer más pequeña la empresa (vean la página 23) pero ganando el mismo ebitda que en 2011 (sobre los 1100 millones aproximadamente). Eso quiere decir:
-Van a vender los negocios no rentables. Mi duda es quién les va a pagar 2000 millones por esos negocios que pierden dinero jarllllllllllllllll
-Van a incrementar el margen ebitda sobre ingresos en los negocios más rentables. Y un huevo. Estos castuzos se piensan que van a seguir forrándose recogiendo la basura y eso saben que no va a ser a sí porque en las adjudicaciones públicas va a primar el precio más bajo.

Por consiguiente, estamos hablando más de un nice to have que de un planteamiento serio. Saben que poco van a sacar por los negocios de servicios urbanos (marquesinas), reciclaje industrial, cemento, energía ..... Quieren liquidar sus inversiones en energía porque la construcción de huertos solares se hacen con mucha deuda y ahora el marco normativo se ha tornado adverso. Es decir, que se piensan que un negocio malo se lo van a vender a alguien a precio bueno. Éste Bejar es un crack pero un insensato.

Dicen que el día 20/03 van a presentar el detalle de su plan. Ya han enseñado la pierna y el mercado ha visto mucho pelo. Las expectativas no son ilusionantes porque no hay materia para ello. Si lo hacen de suspenso ese día, comenzará una senda bajista de nuevo hasta los 5 euros la acción. Me alegraré mucho y obtendré reward de ello.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2013)

Fuckers....Let's Go!!!


[YOUTUBE]eChdxmjHoMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2013)

Jajajaj me estoy partiendo de risa con evole " 3 años de tramites para abrir una empresa" Que pais mas grande 40000 eu de tasas e impuestos solo para tramitar la apertura ole ole ole


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Jajajaj me estoy partiendo de risa con evole " 3 años de tramites para abrir una empresa" Que pais mas grande 40000 eu de tasas e impuestos solo para tramitar la apertura ole ole ole



¿en serio? Lo pongo a ver....


----------



## juanfer (3 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A este paso solo quedaran empresas con caja neta o como mucho aquellas que a pesar de estar endeudadas sean monopolios naturales como iberdrola. Como pescanova desaparezca por completo es que estamos en las ultimas como pais.



Es lo que pasa ahora. Todas las empresas patrias estan vendiendo sus joyas. Lo que les da beneficio y a precio de puta. ¿Que futuro espera?

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿en serio? Lo pongo a ver....



Ahora esta con otro, pero el de antes menudo crack, gaditano y empeñado en poner una empresa vinicola.3 años de tramites algunos ej "estudio de inexistencia de memoria historica""estudio de viabilidad acustica""viabilidad del tendido electrico"...y asi decenas y decenas de estudios.Su familia le llamo loco y segun el probablemente no recuperara el dinero invertido en la vida


----------



## Maravedi (3 Mar 2013)

A ver el rosell


----------



## Janus (3 Mar 2013)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> fuckers....let's go!!!
> 
> 
> [youtube]echdxmjhomw[/youtube]



*+++++++++++10000000000000000000000*


----------



## Janus (3 Mar 2013)

España es cojonuda. Toda la red de protección de los castuzos se va a volver en su contra. El mundo de la comunicación instantanea, del conocimiento gratuito para todos, el acceso universal a la capacidad de compra global e inversión en mercados .... nos hace a todos más libres y más rebeldes.

Todo ello será una china en el zapato de los castuzos y muchos van a caer porque simplemente no dan la talla.


----------



## LOLO08 (3 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Despues de los dos velotes en diario que se ha marcado? y con el volumen de estos dias, ni con el dinero del jato. Esto parece que va estar mas cerca del 2,5 que del 3,4



Confiaría en que respete en canal.. Y si no a dejar que actúe el SL..(hablo de nh)


----------



## ponzi (3 Mar 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> A ver el rosell



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=399460


Y mas que habra que esperar jajajaja que grande


----------



## sr.anus (3 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fuckers....Let's Go!!!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]eChdxmjHoMw[/YOUTUBE]



Este año en el avion camino a tomorroland habra que gritar "que viene pandoro":: para reconocer a algun hveir)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Este año en el avion camino a tomorroland habra que gritar "que viene pandoro":: para reconocer a algun hveir)




El que se ponga blanco y salga corriendo al baño.... :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tenía ganas de comentar sobre esto. He esperado al fin de semana y ahora lo hago.
> 
> Latest News | FCC
> 
> ...



estos señores castuzos se están heroína en vena en cantidades industriales........ jo jo


----------



## tarrito (4 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El que se ponga blanco y salga corriendo al baño.... :fiufiu:



insensato!, ahí le estará esperando ÉL ... 
y le dirá; "bienvenido al club de los 10,000 pies" :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> insensato!, ahí le estará esperando ÉL ...
> y le dirá; "bienvenido al club de los 10,000 pies" :XX:



10.000 OMG!!!!

Yo creía que la tenía de _sólo_ 2 pies!!! ::


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (4 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Una curiosidad: hoy he sacado 10 billetes de 50 euros y lo curioso es que los numeros de los Billetes son consecutivos con una adencia de 9. Alguien sabria una razon logica?



No lo he mirado, pero huele que tira patrás a un caso de 'el último número es un dígito de control'.


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 10.000 OMG!!!!
> 
> Yo creía que la tenía de _sólo_ 2 pies!!! ::



Pandoro lo tiene todo en proporción, en plan Urotsukidoji


----------



## tarrito (4 Mar 2013)

ppsssss ppsssss pssssss

missiiii missiiii







:ouch: ::


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (4 Mar 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> A ver el rosell



Cuando hablaba de que el ministro no puede implantar sus reformas porque los funcionarios que de él dependen se las boicotean, creí ver a Sir Humphrey, de 'Yes, minister', sonriéndose.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos y ejpertitos 

recuerden que cuando pepon va a asomar la gacela acaba de soltar :XX: ::

una sola linea lo define to y demostrara que los ejpertitos son todo lo contrario a muy vivos :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos y ejpertitos
> 
> recuerden que cuando pepon va a asomar la gacela acaba de soltar :XX: ::
> 
> una sola linea lo define to y demostrara que los ejpertitos son todo lo contrario a muy vivos :fiufiu:



muestre esa linea maestro y destruya de una ves el espiritu de los ejpertitos :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

Repsol ha vendido la totalidad de su autocartera, un 5% de su capital social, a la sociedad de Inversión de Singapur Temasek, por un total de 1.036 millones de euros.

El acuerdo contempla la adquisición de 64,7 millones de acciones de Repsol a un precio de 16,01 euros por acción.


ande andara el personal , bueno solo decirle a mis bienamadas hordas bajistas que no dejen piedra sobre piedra , esperamos bajadas de "envergadura " :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (4 Mar 2013)

Buenos días a todos, también al gato coñazo. 

Posteo únicamente para dejar un mensaje y que el forero que entre no vea más de cuatro mensajes seguidos del personaje en cuestión. 

Saludos


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2013)

Es inevitable que salga toda la mierda

Bruselas exige otro 'Decreto Guindos' para sanear la morosidad oculta de la banca española - elConfidencial.com


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, también al gato coñazo.
> 
> Posteo únicamente para dejar un mensaje y que el forero que entre no vea más de cuatro mensajes seguidos del personaje en cuestión.
> 
> Saludos



se agradece , buena accion del dia eh :Aplauso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Mar 2013)

.







0123456789


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

a repsol la han subido para colocar to el papel comprado a 16 , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a repsol la han subido para colocar to el papel comprado a 16 , advertidos quedan :no:




Calla que Repsol me está dando un dineral.

Todo el que se está llevando CAF.... Y yo que creía que ya compraba a precios "post-presentación de malos resultados"...


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Mar 2013)

el guanazo que se esta dando el Ibex es brutal, de aqui a los 4000


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Mar 2013)

ironic mode off
sentimiento de cabreo on totalllll


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ironic mode off
> sentimiento de cabreo on totalllll



se paciente gacelilla


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

Joer... todo iuropa en rojo y eggpaña en verde, como si la película no fuera con ella... y me llama la atención lo que les está pasando a los teutones... al final Mr.Pollo tendrá razón y se irán a los 7500...


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2013)

http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...ua-sin-el-apoyo-de-las-cajas-gallegas-116140/


Vaya ordago, ver para creer


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Mar 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Confiaría en que respete en canal.. Y si no a dejar que actúe el SL..(hablo de nh)



Acercándose al limite inferior...cuidado...


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Calla que Repsol me está dando un dineral.
> 
> Todo el que se está llevando CAF.... Y yo que creía que ya compraba a precios "post-presentación de malos resultados"...



http://www.caf.es/es/sala-prensa/nota-prensa-detalle.php?e=124

Por lo visto han reducido sus margenes para competir de una forma mas agresiva en el mercado internacional.Los ingresos siguen siendo practicamente los mismos.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

Vendidas todas las Repsol. +2.000. 

Aunque en CAF ya estoy en -800.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...ua-sin-el-apoyo-de-las-cajas-gallegas-116140/
> 
> 
> Vaya ordago, ver para creer



.
A mi se me ocurre que la única lección de todo esto es que el exceso de deuda se puede cargar cualquier actividad, hasta la más rentable.

Nada original, ya lo sé, pero resulta que equipos directivos de muchos millones de euros/año no se la sabían.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> CAF - Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles, creamos soluciones ferroviarias
> 
> Por lo visto han reducido sus margenes para competir de una forma mas agresiva en el mercado internacional.Los ingresos siguen siendo practicamente los mismos.




El caso es que creía que el viernes a última hora ya estaba comprando a precios post resultados. Viene cayendo varias semanas, lo que anticipaba malos resultados. Pero una vez presentados y cayendo un 3.5%... creía que ya estaba descontada la caída. Pero todavía me he comido un buen 8% en contra. Si llega a 275 o así quizá compre otras 30 para dejar el precio medio por debajo de 300. Creo que la empresa vale más que eso.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A mi se me ocurre que la única lección de todo esto es que el exceso de deuda se puede cargar cualquier actividad, hasta la más rentable.
> 
> Nada original, ya lo sé, pero resulta que equipos directivos de muchos millones de euros/año no se la sabían.



Sin lugar a dudas ,una leccion en muchos casos dura de aprender.Cuando tienes deudas tu futuro ya no depende de tus propias manos,eres esclavo de terceras personas.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vendidas todas las Repsol. +2.000.
> 
> Aunque en CAF ya estoy en -800.



Creo que ya se el porque del susto


http://www.caf.es/es/accionistas-inversores/index.php

Mira la cartera de pedidos.Desde 2001 no ha parado de crecer, menos en 2012 que ha sido el primer año que ha descendido.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

ponzi es que acaso no tienes huevos de hacerte el harakiri despues de lo sucedido en pescanova ? :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que ya se el porque del susto
> 
> 
> CAF - Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles, creamos soluciones ferroviarias
> ...




Y el impuesto de sociedades, que ha pasado del 10% al 22% ::

Ahí sí que no entiendo el por qué de tanta variación.

De cualquier modo, esos datos ya había sido publicados cuando compré. Es lo que me molesta. Que yo creía que ya compraba a los nuevos precios "post-publicación". Vamos, que hacía lo de comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia, pero a la inversa.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ponzi es que acaso no tienes huevos de hacerte el harakiri despues de lo sucedido en pescanova ? :ouch:




A diferencia de usted, que aquel que le siga debe estar montado en el dólar ::


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ponzi es que acaso no tienes huevos de hacerte el harakiri despues de lo sucedido en pescanova ? :ouch:



para quemar la frustracion es mejor estampar minimos contra la pared.... les agarras de la cola y.....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A diferencia de usted, que aquel que le siga debe estar montado en el dólar ::



favor que ustec me hace , pero MV no dejara de ser humilde


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vendidas todas las Repsol. +2.000.
> 
> Aunque en CAF ya estoy en -800.



.
A mi REPSOL me gusta verla en trimestral:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

repsol ya no cree en si misma , vendiendo a 16,01 el 5% de su capital , blanco y en botella a menos que uno sea un ejpertito :fiufiu:


----------



## ikergutierrez (4 Mar 2013)

Seguro que ya lo sabeis pero por si acaso os cuelgo una noticia que anuncia la llegada de los ROTHSCHILD a la gestion de la cartera de BANKIA.
Hasta ahora, esa familia y sus amigos, antes de comprar hunden las cotizaciones.
Ojo porque *podemos ver suelos historicos en las empresas que van a vender!!.*

MADRID, 15 feb (Reuters) - El grupo financiero nacionalizado Bankia ha contratado a Rothschild para buscar compradores de sus participaciones empresariales, dijo un portavoz de la compañía confirmando una información publicada el viernes por el diario Expansión.
"Hemos contratado a Rothschild para ciertas desinversiones", dijo un portavoz de Bankia sin aclarar si se trataba de intervenir en la venta de toda la cartera de participaciones o solamente en operaciones puntuales.
Bankia tiene que deshacerse de toda su cartera de participadas, incluidas las que no cotizan, para cumplir con el memorandum de entendimiento suscrito con Bruselas a cambio de recibir fondos públicos.
La propia entidad reconoció en su nuevo plan estratégico que esperaba obtener unos 8.000 millones de euros con la venta de participaciones empresariales.
Entre las empresas participadas por Bankia destaca un* 5,1 por ciento en Iberdrola , un 15 por ciento en Mapfre
, un 12 por ciento en IAG , un 19 por ciento en Metrovacesa , un 20 por ciento en Indra , un 15,7 por ciento en NHH , un 27 por ciento en Realia
y un 18 por ciento en Deoleo .*


----------



## tarrito (4 Mar 2013)

Jatencio,
se relaja ustek un poco o me da a mí queee ....







después vendrán los :´( :´(


----------



## Krim (4 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A mi se me ocurre que la única lección de todo esto es que el exceso de deuda se puede cargar cualquier actividad, hasta la más rentable.
> 
> Nada original, ya lo sé, pero resulta que equipos directivos de muchos millones de euros/año no se la sabían.



Hombre, por el teorema del salario de Dilbert, es lógico que no lo supieran. :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Seguro que ya lo sabeis pero por si acaso os cuelgo una noticia que anuncia la llegada de los ROTHSCHILD a la gestion de la cartera de BANKIA.
> Hasta ahora, esa familia y sus amigos, antes de comprar hunden las cotizaciones.
> Ojo porque *podemos ver suelos historicos en las empresas que van a vender!!.*
> 
> ...



que ricas desinversiones :baba:


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y el impuesto de sociedades, que ha pasado del 10% al 22% ::
> 
> Ahí sí que no entiendo el por qué de tanta variación.
> 
> De cualquier modo, esos datos ya había sido publicados cuando compré. Es lo que me molesta. Que yo creía que ya compraba a los nuevos precios "post-publicación". Vamos, que hacía lo de comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia, pero a la inversa.




Como cada vez más producción se realiza en filiales en el país de concesión del contrato, hay que pagar según los impuestos de allí. En este caso, creo que una parte del boquete lo ha hecho el impuesto de sociedades de Brasil. Aunque seguro seguro que Bildu algo ha ayudado...


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

Nos hacemos con un paquetito de eurdolar? a ver si nos vamos a 1,283, más o menos... ?


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2013)

La banca inglesa está montando un techo.


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2013)

Si ACX termina perdiendo los 8, se va a dar un buen paseo a la baja.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si ACX termina perdiendo los 8, se va a dar un buen paseo a la baja.




Los 8 estoy casi seguro que los perderá en la próxima andanada bajista del Ibex. La tengo en el radar sobre los 7,90 para hacer una entrada esperando que respete el soporte de 7,80 que ha ejercido de buen doble suelo en 2012. Creo que el riesgo es poco. Eso sí, en caso de ceder... el paseo puede ser bien majo. El stop obligatorio y relativamente ceñido.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El caso es que creía que el viernes a última hora ya estaba comprando a precios post resultados. Viene cayendo varias semanas, lo que anticipaba malos resultados. Pero una vez presentados y cayendo un 3.5%... creía que ya estaba descontada la caída. Pero todavía me he comido un buen 8% en contra. Si llega a 275 o así quizá compre otras 30 para dejar el precio medio por debajo de 300. Creo que la empresa vale más que eso.



Yo también habria comprado.Personalmente de estar dentro seria mas ambicioso a la hora de promediar a la baja, ten en cuenta que hay cajas en su accionariado y según el memorándum de entendimiento tendrán que vender y caf es un valor con poca liquidez, así que puede que se mueva mucho.Si se ponen a vender a lo loco , cerca de 200 podría ser una buena opción para promediar. Caf esta bien gestionada y sus trenes son muy competitivos, solo hay que ver la evolucion en 10 años de los trenes del metro o del cercanias de madrid. A largo plazo si siguen como hasta ahora como mínimo valdrian 1500 mill y ahora mismo no llegan ni a 1000.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ponzi es que acaso no tienes huevos de hacerte el harakiri despues de lo sucedido en pescanova ? :ouch:



Los cántabros somos muy duros de mollera, mientras me quede aliento de la bolsa no me apartan ni a tiros. Lo mio es por placer, ganar dinero es algo secundario


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

Definitivamente, en el Ibex parece que me quedo con las ganas... yo tenía un nivel en 8150 y en 8110, pero el uno poco y el otro nada..


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo también habria comprado.Personalmente de estar dentro seria mas ambicioso a la hora de promediar a la baja, ten en cuenta que hay cajas en su accionariado y según el memorándum de entendimiento tendrán que vender y caf es un valor con poca liquidez, así que puede que se mueva mucho.Si se ponen a vender a lo loco , cerca de 200 podría ser una buena opción para promediar. Caf esta bien gestionada y sus trenes son muy competitivos, solo hay que ver la evolucion en 10 años de los trenes del metro o del cercanias de madrid. A largo plazo si siguen como hasta ahora como mínimo valdrian 1500 mill y ahora mismo no llegan ni a 1000.




No sufras 

Como si hay que promediar en 275, 200 y 120... :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Seguro que ya lo sabeis pero por si acaso os cuelgo una noticia que anuncia la llegada de los ROTHSCHILD a la gestion de la cartera de BANKIA.
> Hasta ahora, esa familia y sus amigos, antes de comprar hunden las cotizaciones.
> Ojo porque *podemos ver suelos historicos en las empresas que van a vender!!.*
> 
> ...



Son paquetes como poco para ser tenidos en cuenta. Un 20% de Indra o un 15% de Mapfre puede generar mucha volatilidad. Un 5% de iberdrola es la nada despreciable cifra de mas de 1000 mill


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los 8 estoy casi seguro que los perderá en la próxima andanada bajista del Ibex. La tengo en el radar sobre los 7,90 para hacer una entrada esperando que respete el soporte de 7,80 que ha ejercido de buen doble suelo en 2012. Creo que el riesgo es poco. Eso sí, en caso de ceder... el paseo puede ser bien majo. El stop obligatorio y relativamente ceñido.



Es previsible porque los máximos anteriores cada vez son más bajos. Eso puede estar correlacionado con una bajada importante del IBEX como trigger.


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Son paquetes como poco para ser tenidos en cuenta. Un 20% de Indra o un 15% de Mapfre puede generar mucha volatilidad. *Un 5% de iberdrola* es la nada despreciable cifra de mas de 1000 mill



Lo siento, pero ahora no llevo suelto... :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Lo siento, pero ahora no llevo suelto... :XX:



Pruebe a ingresar en su broker los papelitos del Jato Jalapeño...


----------



## Muttley (4 Mar 2013)

Ojo A PVA. Avalancha de órdenes a la baja que bajará el precio de la acción a los infiernos (6 o 7euros?) donde los dos primeros espadas se van a ver a cara de perro en el combate del siglo comprando todo el papel...con la consiguiente subida hasta los 13 euros. En la esquina izquierda y como aspirante al control de la compañia Demetrio ¨Damm Damm¨ Carceller ¨El niño de Sacyr¨ y a la derecha el actual campeón ¨Manuel ¨Anguriña de piedra¨ Fernández¨.

Suerte a los que apuesten. Yo voy 2 a 1 con Fernandez.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Mar 2013)

.
EL primer velote en TF 4 horas ha cumplido de sobra, TEF es la que más sube del IBEX (Aclaro que la directriz gorda que se ve es una bajista trimestral, la activación del rectángulo en ese punto parecía una coincidencia "interesante"):












Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2013)

Muttley dijo:


> Ojo A PVA. Avalancha de órdenes a la baja que bajará el precio de la acción a los infiernos (6 o 7euros?) donde los dos primeros espadas se van a ver a cara de perro en el combate del siglo comprando todo el papel...con la consiguiente subida hasta los 13 euros. En la esquina izquierda y como aspirante al control de la compañia Demetrio ¨Damm Damm¨ Carceller ¨El niño de Sacyr¨ y a la derecha el actual campeón ¨Manuel ¨Anguriña de piedra¨ Fernández¨.
> 
> Suerte a los que apuesten. Yo voy 2 a 1 con Fernandez.






http://www.abc.es/local-galicia/20130304/abci-pescanova-cotizacion-preconcurso-201303040955.html


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Mar 2013)

Buenos dias y tal,

en TEF la zona de combate puede ser el 10,50. Esta subida estaba muy clarinete. Al primer intento me sacaron, al segundo no.

Bueno si, de aqui a los 30 euros accion sera complicado llevar pero confiaremos en Montoro.


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2013)

El DAX tiene cierto sesgo a perder los 7500.


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2013)

Vamos a ver el intento de un largo en la plata.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal,
> 
> en TEF la zona de combate puede ser el 10,50. Esta subida estaba muy clarinete. Al primer intento me sacaron, al segundo no.
> 
> Bueno si, de aqui a los 30 euros accion sera complicado llevar pero confiaremos en Montoro.




.
Fíjate si estaba clara que la he pillado hasta yo ... :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Mar 2013)

nokia - Nokia dejará de cotizar en el EuroStoxx 50 y sus acciones caen un 3% - 04/03/13 en Infomercados


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Fíjate si estaba clara que la he pillado hasta yo ... :fiufiu:



No hombre si lo decia por los de Bestinver que entraron como elefante en cacharreria jornadas atras.

Oracle of Madrid, no me diga que las operaciones como la de PVA no son emocionantes, eh. 

El tiempo esta vez ha salido bien.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No hombre si lo decia por los de Bestinver que entraron como elefante en cacharreria jornadas atras.
> 
> Oracle of Madrid, no me diga que las operaciones como la de PVA no son emocionantes, eh.
> 
> El tiempo esta vez ha salido bien.




El miércoles tiene a sus amigos de Bestinver en Forinvest. Hay algunas conferencias interesantes.

Programa Completo


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> nokia - Nokia dejará de cotizar en el EuroStoxx 50 y sus acciones caen un 3% - 04/03/13 en Infomercados



Me está haciendo ojitos a 2,60....:rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me está haciendo ojitos a 2,60....:rolleye:




Yo esperaría a que se estabilizara tras la salida del Stoxx.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

Pescanova según las órdenes de c/v de Bankinter está por los 10.40... A ver cuándo cotiza. Ya es casi la 1.


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> nokia - Nokia dejará de cotizar en el EuroStoxx 50 y sus acciones caen un 3% - 04/03/13 en Infomercados



Señores, ha perdido el canal ............ ni con un palo by the moment.


----------



## vermer (4 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ponzi es que acaso no tienes huevos de hacerte el harakiri despues de lo sucedido en pescanova ? :ouch:



Gato sarnoso, entiendo que te tengas que ganar las habichuelas con el trolleo, pero respetando a foreros que te dan 4 millones de vueltas en todos sentidos.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pescanova retrasa su regreso al parqu ante la avalancha de rdenes de ventas - ABC.es




o sea, han prohibido bajo decreto, vender............ no sé de que me sorprendo

¿que más dará a esos deficientes que la bajen en un día que en un mes?

tienen por cerebro un donuts .. ::


----------



## Tonto Simon (4 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, ha perdido el canal ............ ni con un palo by the moment.



No me hable,no me hable...Esto me pasa por ir de Buy & Hold...::::
A ver si sale ya del mardito indice y le pasa como a nuestra Gamesa...Por otro lado los fundamentales y previsiones mejoran con el paso del tiempo. Por lo demas, tiene razon hasta que los fondos no terminen la escabechina ni tocarla...


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> EL primer velote en TF 4 horas ha cumplido de sobra, TEF es la que más sube del IBEX (Aclaro que la directriz gorda que se ve es una bajista trimestral, la activación del rectángulo en ese punto parecía una coincidencia "interesante"):



Buen aporte, gracias


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Mar 2013)

ibex en maximos diarios y con muy pocas ganas de bajar....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Buen aporte, gracias



.
Algo se tiene que quedar de ver buenos gráficos por el hilo 

Y ya está en un +3.52%, mucho mejor de lo que esperaba para un sólo día, así que he puesto un profit en el +2,5% y a mirar que pasa.


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ibex en maximos diarios y con muy pocas ganas de bajar....



Pues ibex subiendo y mis acciones bajando::


----------



## paulistano (4 Mar 2013)

Ya somos dos lolo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

Muttley dijo:


> Ojo A PVA. Avalancha de órdenes a la baja que bajará el precio de la acción a los infiernos (6 o 7euros?) donde los dos primeros espadas se van a ver a cara de perro en el combate del siglo comprando todo el papel...con la consiguiente subida hasta los 13 euros. En la esquina izquierda y como aspirante al control de la compañia Demetrio ¨Damm Damm¨ Carceller ¨El niño de Sacyr¨ y a la derecha el actual campeón ¨Manuel ¨Anguriña de piedra¨ Fernández¨.
> 
> Suerte a los que apuesten. Yo voy 2 a 1 con Fernandez.



Pues sí.... en IGm marca 6.96.... :: vaya putada.


----------



## Namreir (4 Mar 2013)

Lo de Pescanova se veia venir. Y pasara mas veces. Es el gran problema del apalancamiento. Si tu capital el 20, pides credito por 80 y luego tus activos se devaluan un 20%, no te queda nada. Lo hemos visto mas veces, aunque pocas veces de este tamaño.

¿Y que opinan de esto los que trazan lineas en graficas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo de Pescanova se veia venir. Y pasara mas veces. Es el gran problema del apalancamiento. Si tu capital el 20, pides credito por 80 y luego tus activos se devaluan un 20%, no te queda nada. Lo hemos visto mas veces, aunque pocas veces de este tamaño.
> 
> ¿Y que opinan de esto los que trazan lineas en graficas?



Que las líneas son una mierda y no sirven para nada......:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo de Pescanova se veia venir. Y pasara mas veces. Es el gran problema del apalancamiento. Si tu capital el 20, pides credito por 80 y luego tus activos se devaluan un 20%, no te queda nada. Lo hemos visto mas veces, aunque pocas veces de este tamaño.
> 
> ¿Y que opinan de esto los que trazan lineas en graficas?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-13.html#post8451856

Mirad el objetivo del segundo bajista. No lo puse por casualidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

Gracias por el thanks sr. Namreir, pero no ha pillado la ironía.... le suponía más leído en el hilo.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

Imagino que no, sólo se ve caída libre, pero, ¿CAF es posible analizarla por AT en pleno desplome a los infiernos? Por ahora no estoy preocupado ni mucho menos. Acabo de adquirir un paquetito y el precio lo tengo en 308 euros (4% de pérdidas).


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2013)

Las líneas siguen funcionando. Yo en todos los charts pinto un soporte en "0" para tener coartada. Y a veces funcionan esos soportes porque hay valores que llegan justo hasta él como va a ser el caso de Bankia.


----------



## Claca (4 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Imagino que no, sólo se ve caída libre, pero, ¿CAF es posible analizarla por AT en pleno desplome a los infiernos? Por ahora no estoy preocupado ni mucho menos. Acabo de adquirir un paquetito y el precio lo tengo en 308 euros (4% de pérdidas).



CAF:







Por la velocidad del desplome, apunta a descolgarse hasta la zona señalada.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> CAF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Un paseíto... 

Ahí entraremos Ghk style! 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

que gafes sois , en lugar de prohibir cortos deberian prohibir que algun forero entre largo :ouch:


----------



## Namreir (4 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las líneas siguen funcionando. Yo en todos los charts pinto un soporte en "0" para tener coartada. Y a veces funcionan esos soportes porque hay valores que llegan justo hasta él como va a ser el caso de Bankia.



¿Se puede cotizar por debajo de 0,01?

Esto es, ¿se pueden cruzar ordenes a 0,003?

Por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Mar 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Se puede cotizar por debajo de 0,01?
> 
> Esto es, ¿se pueden cruzar ordenes a 0,003?
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo.



La empresa puede quebrar, soporte 0. Gracias por jugar y vuelva otro día.


----------



## Krim (4 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las líneas siguen funcionando. Yo en todos los charts pinto un soporte en "0" para tener coartada. Y a veces funcionan esos soportes porque hay valores que llegan justo hasta él como va a ser el caso de Bankia.



Pssst, tramposo. A ver que soporte ibas a poner si la escala fuera logarítmica .


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2013)

Pescanova no consigue cotizar: la subasta apunta a un desplome del 60% - elEconomista.es

Si sales vivo, es un milagro


----------



## Namreir (4 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pescanova no consigue cotizar: la subasta apunta a un desplome del 60% - elEconomista.es
> 
> Si sales vivo, es un milagro



Si la tienen que desguazar dudo mucho que saquen 1.500 miñones de euros para cubrir las deudas.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> CAF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



triangulito roto , pullback y guanazo , estas progresando pekeño padawano , tus graficos ya son menos complejos , vas por buen camino :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

Ya en serio. El AT sirve,¿100%? No. ¿EL AF da platita? Pues también. ¿Siempre? Pues eso.

Lo que que si que todos tenemos claro es que lo que no vale un duro son los IA de loj expertitos y sus nibeleh..... inocho:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya en serio. El AT sirve,¿100%? No. ¿EL AF da platita? Pues también. ¿Siempre? Pues eso.
> 
> Lo que que si que todos tenemos claro es que lo que no vale un duro son los IA de loj expertitos y sus nibeleh..... inocho:



un respect para los ejpertitos , ellos tambien son personas :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un respect para los ejpertitos , ellos tambien son personas :no:



Aquí todos semos personah menos ustec, jatencio. :no: :abajo:


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que que si que todos tenemos claro es que lo que no vale un duro son los IA de loj expertitos y sus nibeleh..... inocho:












::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aquí todos semos personah menos ustec, jatencio. :no: :abajo:



no alimente al troll , no me sea troll y lo mas importante cuide la 
orto-grafia :ouch:


----------



## j.w.pepper (4 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que gafes sois , en lugar de prohibir cortos deberian prohibir que algun forero entre largo :ouch:



Según usted deberíamos invertir en depósitos remunerados al 1,5 %TAE, como hacen los viejunos., eso sí con rentabilidad real negativa.


----------



## Felix (4 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Buen aporte, gracias



Este vale para imprimir y pegar en la nevera Neutron! Por cierto gracias por cascarlo en riguroso directo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no alimente al troll , no me sea troll y lo mas importante cuide la
> orto-grafia :ouch:



Se lo pongo para que ustec me hentienda... no me sea taliban-troll

Y tiene razón, ya he cumplido mi cupo de posts de respuesta al trolencio. No volverá a ocurrir. :o


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Mar 2013)

Sr Janus como vamos viendo a sus amigas las carboneras? ACI está en mínimos de mucho tiempo y hoy se ha disparado?


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Mar 2013)

Ahora que veo que aparece mr. P,

¿alguna novedad del matrix? ¿seguimos viendo los 7k5 antes que los 7k8? 

(lo digo porque viendo que estamos ahora en 7k7 ahora empieza a ser interesante un 2:1 de r/r)


----------



## J-Z (4 Mar 2013)

Vaya guanazo de las pescatrolls suerte que ponzi & co salieron a tiempo.


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2013)

Yo no veo nada - de momento - que me haga cambiar de opinión. Con lo que tenemos hasta ahora mismo, hay visita al 7K5, me mantengo en lo que dije la semana pasada. 



Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ahora que veo que aparece mr. P,
> 
> ¿alguna novedad del matrix? ¿seguimos viendo los 7k5 antes que los 7k8?
> 
> (lo digo porque viendo que estamos ahora en 7k7 ahora empieza a ser interesante un 2:1 de r/r)


----------



## Krim (4 Mar 2013)

Creeis que DIA está de pullback o se ha jodido la alcista? Me está empezando a poner ojitos.


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sr Janus como vamos viendo a sus amigas las carboneras? ACI está en mínimos de mucho tiempo y hoy se ha disparado?



Yo dejaría que se signifique. Es normal un rebote tras tanta bajada.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo dejaría que se signifique. Es normal un rebote tras tanta bajada.



Ojos antes que ansia viva era, no?  

Estoy a un click de comprar ...tic, tac....tic, tac....


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo no veo nada - de momento - que me haga cambiar de opinión. Con lo que tenemos hasta ahora mismo, hay visita al 7K5, me mantengo en lo que dije la semana pasada.



A eso jugamos.


----------



## Arrebonico (4 Mar 2013)

Con todo el respeto que el novel le debe al maestro, gustoso leería por qué los jrandes del hilo, no tocan el Ibex ni con un palo.

Aprovecho el post para no ensuciar más, decir que la prosa de Mr. Pollastre me recuerda mucho a la de Kostolany. ¿Para cuando un libro?


----------



## Namreir (4 Mar 2013)

Que chapuza lo de la CNMV con PESCANOVA. Retiran la suspension de cotizacion esta mañana, pero no le permiten bajar lo suficiente para que se puedan cruzar ordenes de compra y venta.

Esto solo puede pasar aqui.


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Con todo el respeto que el novel le debe al maestro, gustoso leería por qué los jrandes del hilo, no tocan el Ibex ni con un palo.
> 
> Aprovecho el post para no ensuciar más, decir que la prosa de Mr. Pollastre me recuerda mucho a la de Kostolany. ¿Para cuando un libro?



Mire, échele a partir de los.... 45? se canse de operar tal cual y se plantee otras cosas para diversificar o cambiar. A partir de los 55 le entrarán ya ganas de coger la pluma o, si se lía mucho, igual lo deja como proyecto de jubilación, ya sabe para estar ocupado y evitar que la mujer esté todo el día buscando algo que mandarte hacer...


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Con todo el respeto que el novel le debe al maestro, gustoso leería por qué los jrandes del hilo, no tocan el Ibex ni con un palo.
> 
> Aprovecho el post para no ensuciar más, decir que la prosa de Mr. Pollastre me recuerda mucho a la de Kostolany. ¿Para cuando un libro?




Largo me lo fiáis, amigo Sancho.... ese hombre _sí_ que era un jrande; nosotros, como mucho, llegamos a jrandes jatos jalapeños (y algunos llevan pisco en vez de jalapeño, debo añadir)...


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

Sobre Pescanova... Creo recordar que no había cortos declarados ¿no?

Si ejjjque... nunca estoy donde hay que estar...


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Creeis que DIA está de pullback o se ha jodido la alcista? Me está empezando a poner ojitos.



No creo que aún se haya roto la alcista. Lleva funcionando nada más y nada menos que desde Agosto de 2011!!!, con un lateral de por medio, eso si.

Es un valor noble.

La alcista primaria pasa por los 5,25e. aún queda.

La alcista secundaria pasa por los 5,70e., se puede poner orden de compra en los 5,71-73 y a ver si entra....ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> No creo que aún se haya roto la alcista. Lleva funcionando nada más y nada menos que desde Agosto de 2011!!!, con un lateral de por medio, eso si.
> 
> Es un valor noble.
> 
> ...



DIA es el pasado. Ahora el dinero está en CAF. Han vendido con el rumor y comprado con la noticia. Solo hoy ha recuperado un 5% desde mínimos. Te hago un hueco en la fila 3 des bus a la JGA...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> DIA es el pasado. Ahora el dinero está en CAF. Han vendido con el rumor y comprado con la noticia. Solo hoy ha recuperado un 5% desde mínimos. Te hago un hueco en la fila 3 des bus a la JGA...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Janus sal de ese cuerpo!!!!


Spoiler



(lo digo por la tabarra que da con las gamesas a 8€)


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

Si es que no paran... Cristina Garmendia, la ex-ministra de I+D+i, ha dado ya su pelotazo. Grifols se compra el 60% Progenika por 37 millones... con lo que la valora en 62 millones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Si es que no paran... Cristina Garmendia, la ex-ministra de I+D+i, ha dado ya su pelotazo. Grifols se compra el 60% Progenika por 37 millones... con lo que la valora en 62 millones.



son la hostia.... como dices: insaciables.

Pero bueno, el problema es de Grifols y sus accionistas en este caso.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2013)

El gráfico de Pescanova hay que sentarse relajado antes de mirarlo.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El gráfico de Pescanova hay que sentarse relajado antes de mirarlo.



Pero ha llegado a cotizar al final? A las 17h seguia sin casar ordenes.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El gráfico de Pescanova hay que sentarse relajado antes de mirarlo.


----------



## Krim (4 Mar 2013)

Hoyga, yo el gráfico lo veo full alsista, man, lo que no entiendo es la cotisasión que pone 6.96, eso ke es, hayudenmen.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Mar 2013)

Pescanova -60%, no esta mal


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Mar 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Que chapuza lo de la CNMV con PESCANOVA. Retiran la suspension de cotizacion esta mañana, pero no le permiten bajar lo suficiente para que se puedan cruzar ordenes de compra y venta.
> 
> Esto solo puede pasar aqui.



Pues que quiere que le diga, en estas cosas uno se curtio hace muchos años, y lo que hacen no me parece mal.

Las posibilidades en el mercado no son iguales para todos, el que se sienta en una mesa de trading tendria la posibilidad de salir escaldado, pero no achicharrado y cuando la noticia no solo es "relevante" si no que es de "supervivencia" de la empresa no lo veo mal.

Un 2% del accionariado de la empresa provoca la salida en masa, pero la masa todavia no ha tenido la oportunidad ni de moverse, con lo que entrariamos una -posible- alteracion irregular de precio. Existen busquedas de capital ajeno como ampliaciones de capital, bonos convertibles o simplemente bonos, compra por parte de competidores, etc etc.

No estoy en ningun valor del ibex u otro valor ejpañol -por si hubiese dudas-

... PD. y esto no solo pasa aqui.


----------



## ikergutierrez (4 Mar 2013)

Los ROTHSCHILD han llegado y su campo de batalla es ahora la bolsa española!!

A partir de ahora, preguntaremos: --quien ha caido hoy?


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Mar 2013)

Por cierto hoy he visto un dibujo del pulpo de las eonas (cumpliendo como buen machote que es), muy interesane el dicho que lo acompaña.


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

Marchando 5 minishorts en 1515.

The time has arrived.







Venga nenes... anímense... que a este paso no lo tiramos ni a pedos...

Edito: así no se puede ¿eh? así no se puede... toy fuera. no voy a hacer yo solo tol trabajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Marchando 5 minishorts en 1515.
> 
> The time has arrived.
> 
> ...



por el amor de lol que gafe :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2013)

Mega busca director financiero y prepara la salida a bolsa de la compañía - elEconomista.es


----------



## tarrito (4 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mega busca director financiero y prepara la salida a bolsa de la compañía - elEconomista.es



Los directivos de Terra ganan 4.496 millones con la salida a Bolsa | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

ienso: :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Los directivos de Terra ganan 4.496 millones con la salida a Bolsa | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
> 
> ienso: :8:



¿Sugiere que se está fraguando un timo? :no:


----------



## Arrebonico (4 Mar 2013)

Un thanks Pepitoria por la info, otro a Monlovi por el humor y la satira (y porque llevo riéndome 10minutos), y otro al querido a la par que innombrable Guybrush....


----------



## tarrito (4 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Un thanks Pepitoria por la info, otro a Monlovi por el humor y la satira (y porque llevo riéndome 10minutos), y otro al querido a la par que innombrable Guybrush....


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2013)

Me subo al hilo.


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me subo al hilo.



Usted tambien sube? 

::


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2013)

Es increíble.

Ando corto en DAX y sube.
Ando largo en plata y baja.
Ando largo en First Solar y baja.

Todo al revés.


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Usted tambien sube?
> 
> ::



Era para ver si engañaba a alguna desgraciada gacela siempre alcista ::


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es increíble.
> 
> Ando corto en DAX y sube.
> Ando largo en plata y baja.
> ...




Yo por casualidad estoy delante de una consola ahora mismo porque estaba trasteando en la oficina con otro asunto, y he aprovechado para estar echándole un ojo a este meneo tan extraño del DAX justo ahora.

El inconveniente es que estábamos muy cerca de un relevante-muy-relevante (el 7010). Superarlo con claridad ha provocado compras automáticas, que pueden verse en las velas @1m 20:25, 20:26, 20:28 de momento.

Es volumen "Lucky Luck", esto es, cabalga más solo que la una. La prueba es que con menos de 300 netos han movido el índice 20 puntos. En condiciones normales y con las contrapartes usuales, esto sería impensable.

Lo que yo interpreto es que éste es volumen de medianos, que ha saltado por el triggering del 7710. Si esta perforación no se refuerza con volumen institucional "del de verdad", yo de momento no la veo y me quedo con mi sesgo m/p hacia el 7K5 para esta semana.

Si empieza a entrar gente "seria" de verdad al ataque del 7010 dichoso, entonces ya toca pararse y replantear. 

De momento, sigo con el 7500.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Mar 2013)

Subiendo como si alguien hubiera golpeado la pasta de dientes...al final hay que limpiar el desastre

Aguardemos al final en USA por si hay trolling...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

Los vascos sois la hostia de duros!!!!

Una vasca en pleno ataque epiléptico consigue seguir en pie y balbucear... por que cantar cantar..... :XX:

[YOUTUBE]g6pZPHe4jvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo por casualidad estoy delante de una consola ahora mismo porque estaba trasteando en la oficina con otro asunto, y he aprovechado para estar echándole un ojo a este meneo tan extraño del DAX justo ahora.
> 
> El inconveniente es que estábamos muy cerca de un relevante-muy-relevante (el 7010). Superarlo con claridad ha provocado compras automáticas, que pueden verse en las velas @1m 20:25, 20:26, 20:28 de momento.
> 
> ...



Maese, no le he entendido nada ::

Póngame cuarto y mitad de cortos .... más sencillo.


----------



## Arrebonico (4 Mar 2013)

Sin ánimo de parecer hereje, pero ¿estáis comentado por IRC y sólo aparecéis por aquí cuando hay troleo, parece que hay troleo, o guanocalipsis?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

Bertok...le han llamado por aqui troll...... ::

O Mr. pollastre. Si, creo que se refiere a Mr. P.


))))


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

Pobre chavala... le pudieron los nervios... que maaaal rato... me apuesto algo a que luego estuvo 3 horas llorando... o eso, o cantaba con ultrasonidos para los delfines, y es una incomprendida...


----------



## atman (4 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Sin ánimo de parecer hereje, pero ¿estáis comentado por IRC y sólo aparecéis por aquí cuando hay troleo, parece que hay troleo, o guanocalipsis?



IRC? eso todavía existe? yo abandoné los canales de chat cuando empezó a volverse imposible... y algo parecido con las news...


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2013)

Vaya espectaculo


http://www.elidealgallego.com/artic...curso-de-acreedores/20130304010624114268.html


Aqui hay mas miga de la que nos quieren contar.Por cierto la capitalizacion ha parado justamente en los 200 mill de euros


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2013)

irc.... caramba, todo un clásico.

Creo que no uso un cliente en modo texto irc desde el '94, compilado a escondidas del sysadmin sobre un IBM AIX ::

Those were _the_ times.


----------



## tarrito (4 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los vascos sois la hostia de duros!!!!
> 
> Una vasca en pleno ataque epiléptico consigue seguir en pie y balbucear... por que cantar cantar..... :XX:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]g6pZPHe4jvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arrebonico (4 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok...le han llamado por aqui troll...... ::
> 
> O Mr. pollastre. Si, creo que se refiere a Mr. P.
> 
> ...



Nadie se ofenda, por Dioj...


----------



## FranR (4 Mar 2013)

Resumen de la jornada:

Futuros a inicio de la mañana que parece que se acaba el mundo
Jato aprovecha para meterse con alguno y repetir su estribillo cansino con un yalodeciayo tempranero
Todo se pone verde y el jato sigue dando por saco

El maese va subido al mismo carro bajista...

Mr. P: Puede ser que estén posicionados y no se hayan dejado ver. Se están haciendo contras para mantener precio, si cierran el círculo vemos el 8100 del Dax en menos que canta un gallo (claudio).

El hilo está insufrible, Calopez tu mismo, prefiero 4 páginas menos al día, ya se ve que no buscamos lo mismo.


----------



## tarrito (4 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Sin ánimo de parecer hereje, pero ¿estáis comentado por IRC y sólo aparecéis por aquí cuando hay troleo, parece que hay troleo, o guanocalipsis?



simplemente aprovechamos que Jatencio está a otros menesteres para adueñarnos del hilo

[YOUTUBE]4le1IuxUi2s[/YOUTUBE]

por cierto, esta noche empieza Splash ("famosos" al agua) en A3, programa que va a marcar un antes y un después :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

Arregle el blog, truhán.



Spoiler












Que prisas,no?

)


----------



## FranR (4 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Arregle el blog, truhán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver cuando pongo al día las cosas, me he pegado un "Wempe tour" para entrar con fuerza en lo que nos queda de trimestre.


----------



## villares (4 Mar 2013)

Buffet hablando sobre Apple:

AAPL: When the Stock is Down, Ignore Critics, Create Value, Says Buffett - Tech Trader Daily - Barrons.com


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok...le han llamado por aqui troll...... ::
> 
> O Mr. pollastre. Si, creo que se refiere a Mr. P.
> 
> ...



Arderán en el puto infierno ::

Sólo se salvarán los buenos 8:


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Arregle el blog, truhán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shay Laren :::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> irc.... caramba, todo un clásico.
> 
> Creo que no uso un cliente en modo texto irc desde el '94, compilado a escondidas del sysadmin sobre un IBM AIX ::
> 
> Those were _the_ times.



No puedo por menos que sentirme "ofendido", esos putty´s en ssh, con screen. en un terminal el irc y en el otro el lynx.


----------



## Humim (4 Mar 2013)

hola buenas, que creeis que hara santander esta alrededor de los 5,7 yo las tengo a 5,6 , que hariais vosotros???¿?¿?


----------



## juanfer (4 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A ver cuando pongo al día las cosas, me he pegado un "Wempe tour" para entrar con fuerza en lo que nos queda de trimestre.



Se le hecha de menos su blog.

En el Dax esta perdiendo la correlacion con s&p. Deberia estar ya en 79xx.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Shay Laren :::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Ahora va de rubia....ienso: ienso:


----------



## bertok (4 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahora va de rubia....ienso: ienso:



Da igual, no la miro la cara ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Da igual, no la miro la cara ::



Que marrano....::

Mírale a los sssssojos!!!!!!



Spoiler


----------



## J-Z (4 Mar 2013)

Los yankis peponean pa variar, el jato tiene el orto de gran en verga dura.

La maquineta del pollo a su vez parece estar averiada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

villares dijo:


> Buffet hablando sobre Apple:
> 
> AAPL: When the Stock is Down, Ignore Critics, Create Value, Says Buffett - Tech Trader Daily - Barrons.com



Pues sigue quemando etapas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/389427-habeis-visto-ibex-35-febrero-2013-os-vai-a-kagar-cresting-everyday-y-jatopo-papertladin-y-acertar-87.html#post8290535

*[APPLE-geddon]*


----------



## pollastre (4 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mr. P: Puede ser que estén posicionados y no se hayan dejado ver. Se están haciendo contras para mantener precio, si cierran el círculo vemos el 8100 del Dax en menos que canta un gallo (claudio).




El problema que yo tengo con esa hipótesis (la de posicionamiento al alza) es que, de ser cierta, se ha hecho en la acumulación de las últimas 4-5 sesiones (no puedo precisar ahora mismo sin las gráficas delante, más o menos por ahí va).

Y el problema que tengo con eso, como digo, es que sencillamente esa acumulación se ve demasiado claro. Es volumen grande, y no pasa desapercibido. Je, sin ir más lejos, incluso hoy mismo a primera hora se han "tragado" -1200 netos, y apenas han conseguido bajarlo 30 puntos. 

Cuando una cosa se ve tan descarado, para mí es instintivo salir corriendo... a saber, que lo mismo es cierto que de tan desconfiado que te vuelves, resulta que estoy descartando la realidad más simple y sencilla que tengo delante de mis narices.

En todo caso, la verdad es que éste volumen (el que digo de los últimos días, el de la acumulación) no es el volumen al que sigo habitualmente, ese al que de verdad presto atención. Por eso no acabo de comprar [todavía] la hipótesis alcista.



FranR dijo:


> El maese va subido al mismo carro bajista...



Oh, bueno, en realidad no hay mucho drama con esto.... me gusta estar al tanto del sesgo m/p de fondo (1-2 semanas para mí) porque lo uso para introducir un "bias" en los algoritmos intradiarios, para que sobreponderen las señales de entrada a favor de uno u otro sentido según el sesgo en vigor. 

Pero no opero directamente posiciones m/p (spikes demasiado trolles para mi gusto de SLs...), así que si realmente el sesgo resulta no ser "visitar 7K5 esta semana" como yo creía, pues digo lo mismo que Groucho con sus principios: los cambio y no pasa nada


----------



## jjsuamar (4 Mar 2013)

Humim dijo:


> hola buenas, que creeis que hara santander esta alrededor de los 5,7 yo las tengo a 5,6 , que hariais vosotros???¿?¿?



Solo te puedo decir que por aqui se la espera en 5.20 en no mucho.:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El problema que yo tengo con esa hipótesis (la de posicionamiento al alza) es que, de ser cierta, se ha hecho en la acumulación de las últimas 4-5 sesiones (no puedo precisar ahora mismo sin las gráficas delante, más o menos por ahí va).
> 
> Y el problema que tengo con eso, como digo, es que sencillamente esa acumulación se ve demasiado claro. Es volumen grande, y no pasa desapercibido. Je, sin ir más lejos, incluso hoy mismo a primera hora se han "tragado" -1200 netos, y apenas han conseguido bajarlo 30 puntos.
> 
> ...








:X :: :XX:

edit: El de la derecha soy yo....  porque hay veces que no entiendo al chico este....


----------



## tarrito (5 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :X :: :XX:
> 
> edit: El de la derecha soy yo....  porque hay veces que no entiendo al chico este....



pues estamos en las mismas, me temo que nos tenemos que apuntar a clases de repaso ... y mire que yo no quiero ir perooooo ...


----------



## villares (5 Mar 2013)

:fiufiu:

Ahora que ya es de noche y todos estan durmiendo, me gustaria confesarles algo que me averguenza contar a mi mujer y a mis amigos....pero ustedes me comprenderan.....me he dado cuenta de que, a dia de hoy, me fio mas de lo que comenta el Sr Pollastre en un foro anonimo que de mi propio sistema de inversion.::

Sr Pollastre, no me interprete mal... su precision y su ratio de aciertos es sencillamente espectacular, pero es cuanto menos preocupante que me este planteando invertir parte de mis ahorros basandome en la opinion de un forero con un billete de mortadelo como avatar.::

Me consuelo pensando que seguramente no soy el unico del foro que esta en esta tesitura.

En la vida pense que me iba a encontrar en esta situacion, pero despues de seguir sus comentarios durante tanto tiempo, creo que me voy a arriesgar y zambullirme en busca de los misticos 7k5.

Independientemente del outcome, aprovecho para agraderle sus aportaciones y quiero que sepa que su ejemplo me da fuerzas para seguir peleandome con mis algoritmos. Algun dia espero ser yo el que de mis niveles a las futuras generaciones de gacelas.

Buenas noches

PS_De todas formas, el Sr gato nos podria hacer un favor y ponerse largo en el dax, just in case!


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=400152


----------



## atman (5 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En la España de cinco millones de parados, a un emprendedor le cuesta hasta 40.000 euros en papeleo emprender una bodega - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



EN la crítica a todo esto... veo mucho de populismo y demagogia. Porque, a ver, es que le piden ciertos papeles de impacto medioambiental... coño, pues claro. ¿quien le dice a usted que la idea del tipo éste no se carga el habitat de la avutarda ibérica y hace que los húngaros nos declaren la guerra?

Ah! que no le pidamos nada, que tiene cara de buena persona y tal... vale, pero luego no me lloren.

Ah! no! que no es eso! que queremos que sea la administración la que se encargue de todo... oiga, pues si es tan fácil, a mí que me hagan un estudio sobre la posibilidad de establecer un base para el lanzamiento de cohetes en el centro mismito de la alpujarra, que pa mí que la cosa tiene buena pinta y seguro que hay negocio, me lo ha dicho mi cuñado, que se pasa todo el día en la luna...

El problema es el de siempre. Queremos garantías de todo... pero no aceptamos que las garantías, en el mejor de los casos, tienen un precio y en el peor, son usadas precisamente contra nosotros.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> EN la crítica a todo esto... veo mucho de populismo y demagogia. Porque, a ver, es que le piden ciertos papeles de impacto medioambiental... coño, pues claro. ¿quien le dice a usted que la idea del tipo éste no se carga el habitat de la avutarda ibérica y hace que los húngaros nos declaren la guerra?
> 
> Ah! que no le pidamos nada, que tiene cara de buena persona y tal... vale, pero luego no me lloren.
> 
> ...



Mas que populismo habria que ver que entidades estan autorizadas para realizar estos estudios y que personas estan dentro de esas empresas. Una cosa son garantias y otra muy diferente gastarse mas de 40000 eu en tramites burocraticos con una cadencia temporal de 3 años "NO ES NORMAL".A este paso que va a quedar en este pais?


----------



## atman (5 Mar 2013)

Un estudio de impacto sonoro o medioambiental. No es un simple trámite burocrático. Y cuesta una pasta y un tiempo desarrollarlo.

La idea ahora parece que es sustituir muchas de esas cosas por una declaración responsable. Es decir, la primera de las opciones que les puse: como tiene cara de buena persona (o, ya que estamos, sin tenerla, porque eso es discriminar a los gatos) nos fiamos de su palabra. Y si luego resulta que se ha cargado a la última colonia europea de grillos arborícolas, ya le pedimos cuentas, que seguro-seguro seguro, que no es insolvente ni ná...

Por cierto... que pinta tiene esto hoy...


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2013)

hasta el infinito y mas allá.


----------



## vermer (5 Mar 2013)

villares dijo:


> :fiufiu:
> 
> Ahora que ya es de noche y todos estan durmiendo, me gustaria confesarles algo que me averguenza contar a mi mujer y a mis amigos....pero ustedes me comprenderan.....me he dado cuenta de que, a dia de hoy, me fio mas de lo que comenta el Sr Pollastre en un foro anonimo que de mi ......



J...r, señor Villares. He comenzado a leer su post y casi me brotaban las lágrimas cuando ha comenzado con las anteriores hermosas palabras:

Justo en ese lugar y antes de saltar de línea, pensaba que iba a decir la palabra fatídica: "suegra". Incluso valía la palabra "mujer". Pero NO. Nos ha colado fríamente eso de "...propio sistema de inversion". Y se ha cargado toda la emotividad. Luego lo ha intentado arreglar con una casi-declaración a Mr P., pero era tarde.


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2013)

Puesssss verá.... yo muy agradecido por su confianza y tal... es sólo que no sé si ha elegido __exactamente__ la mejor de mis proyecciones m/p hecha en público para seguir, a la vista de la evolución del índice ::

Y lo más loleante-mosqueante es que, hablando de volumen y tal, las cosas siguen igual que ayer: yo no veo volumen del "bueno" entrar, pero lo cierto y verdad es que esto sigue "parriba". 

A mí, como digo, esto me mosquea mucho. Pero al mercado no se le discute, nunca. Si esto sigue p'arriba, sea volumen bueno, malo o de la Carmen de Mairena, habrá que asumir que realmente era p'arriba y no p'abajo.



villares dijo:


> :fiufiu:
> 
> Ahora que ya es de noche y todos estan durmiendo, me gustaria confesarles algo que me averguenza contar a mi mujer y a mis amigos....pero ustedes me comprenderan.....me he dado cuenta de que, a dia de hoy, me fio mas de lo que comenta el Sr Pollastre en un foro anonimo que de mi propio sistema de inversion.::
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Un estudio de impacto sonoro o medioambiental. No es un simple trámite burocrático. Y cuesta una pasta y un tiempo desarrollarlo.
> 
> La idea ahora parece que es sustituir muchas de esas cosas por una declaración responsable. Es decir, la primera de las opciones que les puse: como tiene cara de buena persona (o, ya que estamos, sin tenerla, porque eso es discriminar a los gatos) nos fiamos de su palabra. Y luego resulta que se ha cargado a la última colonia europea de grillos arborícolas, ya le pedimos cuentas, que seguro-seguro seguro, que no es insolvente ni ná...
> 
> Por cierto... que pinta tiene esto hoy...



Yo estoy con usted. El piuto problema es que un chino te fabrica lo mismo o de peor calidad cargándose el bosque de bambú de hang-plin, violando a un par de osos panda y al tigre blanco poniéndole un abrigo de alquitrán. Luego te lo trae aquí contaminando mar y aire y te lo vende por la mitad de precio. 

No se compite en las mismas condiciones y no se les exige las mismas condiciones. Eso o aranceles. IMHO


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2013)

Buenos días.... Pepon asomando. 

Cuando ibex abre con gap al alza de 1%....La fiesta suele estar garantizada salvo raras excepciones. 

Ahora falta que acompañen las Gamesas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

Joder, si en el hilo tenemos el superindicador..... :gato: ::

PS: Calopez, caritas de gatitos ya!!!!!


----------



## Claca (5 Mar 2013)

Sobre la operativa bajista en INDITEX, me veo obligado a afinar más el punto de stop. Comentaba que debía estar algo por encima de los 107 euros. Tal y como están las cosas, merece la pena dejar cierto margen extra hasta los 107,85.


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2013)

Ojo, ahora sí, movimiento en esta negociación en torno al 780.

Por fin algunas guantás de verdad. Ahora tal vez podemos ver a dónde quieren ir realmente.


----------



## Claca (5 Mar 2013)

Y sobre el relativo corto plazo, sigo pensando que por ahora no hay indicios de un nuevo tramo al alza de entidad:







Los medios han tenido la oportunidad de meter mucho miedo estos días, pero, en cambio, no lo han hecho, al contratrio. Mientras, los índices menos mediáticos ya se han girado a la baja, como advertía que podía suceder mientras le sacan brillo al escaparate.

Edito: Hablo del IBEX, es decir, por ahora no lo veo por encima de los 8.500 en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojo, ahora sí, movimiento en esta negociación en torno al 780.
> 
> Por fin algunas guantás de verdad. Ahora tal vez podemos ver a dónde quieren ir realmente.



Ahora irá para abajo, seguro. 

Me he salido al ver las HOSTIAS de las 9:05 - 9:07... Que pedazo de volumen (tanto en la cotización como el de pandoro que acaba de pillarme :´´(...)...

EDITO: ¿Ha habido otro intento de frenarlo más o menos serio justo antes, en los 7760 o me estoy yo montando la película?


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, si en el hilo tenemos el superindicador..... :gato: ::
> 
> PS: Calopez, caritas de gatitos ya!!!!!



Tenemos que patentar el sistema de trading contrarian-jato y dejarnos ya de tantos gráficos, fundamentales, niveles ni IAs...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Tenemos que patentar el sistema de trading contrarian-jato y dejarnos ya de tantos gráficos, fundamentales, niveles ni IAs...



claro que si campeon 

no teneis ni gota coñocimiento y ahora lo vereis :abajo:

guanos dias y recuerden que cuando pepon asoma :rolleye:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro que si campeon
> 
> no teneis ni gota coñocimiento y ahora lo vereis :abajo:
> 
> guanos dias y recuerden que cuando pepon asoma :rolleye:



...a un gatito visita pandoro ? :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> EDITO: ¿Ha habido otro intento de frenarlo más o menos serio justo antes, en los 7760 o me estoy yo montando la película?




No... o al menos yo no he visto nada en el 760.

De hecho esto es lo que vengo intentando explicar entre ayer y hoy.... verá, desde el 7710 de ayer, todo lo que se ha subido, se ha subido sin "oposición", sin pelea. 

Cuando a tí te dejan ir libremente a un sitio, generalmente no es muy buena señal en este negocio...

La primera pelea seria que se ha visto en 80 puntos, desde el 7710, ha sido ahora en el 7780. A la vista está el frenazo y recule.

Esto no quiere decir que por cojones nos vayamos ahora p'abajo. Quiere decir que al menos por fin tenemos un intercambio de fuerzas entre los dos bandos. Por eso ésta puede ser una buena oportunidad para que por fin enseñen sus cartas. 

Pero no hay cartas muy válidas que analizar, la verdad, cuando un andoba con 300 contratos pelaos te sube el índice 20 puntos, que es lo que ha pasado en el intervalo 7710-7780.

Comentario aparte merecen los 12 primeros minutos de contado hoy (9:00 - 9:12). Realmente han ido fuerte, casi +1000 netos en 10 minutos. Hemos tocado los +1200 en máximos, ahora +875 (el recule famoso de la zona de guerra que he dicho antes).

Ahora, vamos a ver si se "dejan ver" en realidad.


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No... o al menos yo no he visto nada en el 760.
> 
> De hecho esto es lo que vengo intentando explicar entre ayer y hoy.... verá, desde el 7710 de ayer, todo lo que se ha subido, se ha subido sin "oposición", sin pelea.
> 
> ...



Si es rara tanta subida sin apenas volumen (edito: volumen del gordo), un novato como yo pensaría que están dejando subir para cargar bien arriba, pero en posición neutra. ¿?¿?

Seguimos atentos a las pantallas...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2013)

el personal no se da cuenta de que subimos porque hay una figura tecnica en construccion y es bajista , asi que advertidos quedan ejpertitos :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

Pescatinas.......apocalipsis 2.79€ ahhh no. Ya a 4€ ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2013)

apocalipsis trucha ::


----------



## atman (5 Mar 2013)

Mister P. Entiendo que este estado de las cosas... le deja tambien a usted sin muchas referencias para el mete-saca. Aquí su sistema le aportará menos "ventaja" ¿me equivoco?

Desde luego, que puestos a elegir un punto débil, mejor éste que otro... jajaja...


----------



## Namreir (5 Mar 2013)

Cruzo en 3,60 y nueva subasta.

Pezqueñines no, gracias. Hay que dejarlos crecer.

[YOUTUBE]qlgi8R6qomQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo estoy con usted. El piuto problema es que un chino te fabrica lo mismo o de peor calidad cargándose el bosque de bambú de hang-plin, violando a un par de osos panda y al tigre blanco poniéndole un abrigo de alquitrán. Luego te lo trae aquí contaminando mar y aire y te lo vende por la mitad de precio.
> 
> No se compite en las mismas condiciones y no se les exige las mismas condiciones. Eso o aranceles. IMHO



Fijese que casualidad que yo no he visto realizar ningun estudio sobre nada a ninguna concesionaria y todas tardaban muy poco en empezar a trabajar y cobrar.Aqui no habra grillos ni cosas parecidas aunque si tenemos varios mill de habitantes.Lo bueno de la crisis es que ya no tenemos que aguantar las obras, un servidor quedo hasta las narices de ferrovial,fcc,ohl, sacyr y unas cuantas subcontratas mas. Me pareceria raro que no se haya modificado ningun habitat con las autovias,radiales,m30,m40,metro,cercanias,asi como con todo el plan urbanistico realizado entre 2003-2009.Que me dice de todas las especies que se han plantado en el centro de madrid?No son especies autoctonas y afectan a miles de alergicos...Lo que no puede ser que dentro de un mismo pais exista la ley del embudo, si eres mi amiguete haz lo que te de la gana pero como seas un desconocido preparate que ya me encargare yo que no pases ni la primera ronda burocratica.


----------



## Namreir (5 Mar 2013)

Lo que no entiendo es por que han levantado la suspension sin haber aclarado el asunto del preconcurso de acreedores. Se va a converir la cotizacion en un juego de trileros.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pescatinas.......apocalipsis 2.79€ ahhh no. Ya a 4€ ::



Vaya espectaculo: Fijo que la cnmv ni se molesta en revisar las ordenes.


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Mister P. Entiendo que este estado de las cosas... le deja tambien a usted sin muchas referencias para el mete-saca. Aquí su sistema le aportará menos "ventaja" ¿me equivoco?




Hmmmm... menos referencias no, pero menos platita sí. Le comento un poco lo del "bias" que posteé ayer.

Supongamos que Ud. identifica un uptrend, una tendencia alcista, y sus algoritmos quieren aprovechar los dientes de sierra para hacer platita. 

Para ilustrar el ejemplo, le he preparado un gráfico vectorial con cotas equidistantes y ajustadas a escala 1/100'', para que el margen de error no supere lo aceptable académicamente hablando:








Ud. tiene señales de entrada para los dientes de sierra. Como ve, si Ud. conoce el sesgo de fondo (bias) de la tendencia de mayor plazo, sus algoritmos pueden sobreponderar (o dar mayor importancia, o prevalencia) a las entradas a largo, que a las de corto. Sobreponderar incluye, entre otros:

- sus algoritmos dan más cuerda (SP) a las operaciones a largo, dado que se espera que tengan más recorrido que los dientes de sierra a corto si la tendencia de fondo es alcista

- los SLs de las operaciones a largo son más permisivos que los de las operaciones a corto. Estas últimas las cerramos a la menor contrariedad o señal de peligro.

- sus algoritmos pueden ignorar algunas señales de entrada a corto, y pueden potenciar otras de entrada a largo que en otro escenario se ignorarían.


Muy básicamente y sobresimplificado, eso es el biasing de algoritmos. 

Por eso es importante tener el sesgo m/p correctamente, para potenciar a los algoritmos de menor plazo (intradiarios) en la dirección correcta.

Si, como está ocurriendo ahora, mi biasing de fondo es bajista, y en realidad el mercado no para de darme patadas en el culo subiendo, lo que estoy haciendo es "frenar" o perjudicar a mis algoritmos, pues están infraponderando las entradas largas (que en este momento están siendo las mejores, claramente) frente a los retraces cortos, que apenas dan unos pocos puntos. 

Puede decirse que cuando fallo en la evaluación m/p estoy trolleando a mis propios algoritmos, supongo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya espectaculo: Fijo que la cnmv ni se molesta en revisar las ordenes



Están en el ajo brother ::

Ya cotizan.... Menudo roto en los ojales...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

Ahora si le entiendo sr. P. ¿Ve que no era tan difícil? Un gráfico didáctico halluda mucho-muchísimo. ::

ps: Joder, como se nota que está lloviendo y que no quiero salir a la calle.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Están en el ajo brother ::
> 
> Ya cotizan.... Menudo roto en los ojales...



Menuda bala hemos esquivado unos cuantos del hilo,adrenalina en estado puro.Ni margen,ni rehenes ni leches


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2013)

europa - El PMI servicios España sorprende al caer en febrero y esconde tres mensajes - 05/03/13 en Infomercados


----------



## juanfer (5 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hmmmm... menos referencias no, pero menos platita sí. Le comento un poco lo del "bias" que posteé ayer.
> 
> Supongamos que Ud. identifica un uptrend, una tendencia alcista, y sus algoritmos quieren aprovechar los dientes de sierra para hacer platita.
> 
> ...



Sigo pensanso que el DAX que siempre hasta la fecha se ha correlacionado con el s&p500, y el DAX debería rondar los 79xx.

Lo que me hace pensar un desacoplamiento. Como ocurrio con el DAX y el IBEX ya hace unos años.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Si, como está ocurriendo ahora, mi biasing de fondo es bajista, y en realidad el mercado no para de darme patadas en el culo subiendo, lo que estoy haciendo es "frenar" o perjudicar a mis algoritmos, pues están infraponderando las entradas largas (que en este momento están siendo las mejores, claramente) frente a los retraces cortos, que apenas dan unos pocos puntos.
> 
> Puede decirse que cuando fallo en la evaluación m/p estoy trolleando a mis propios algoritmos, supongo ::



.
Supongo que también tendrá entonces algún tipo de ponderación del bias, del estilo "x patadas en el culo == me creo x% de mi bias anterior", estilo tamaño ventana TCP hasta que la transmisión es OK.


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Supongo que también tendrá entonces algún tipo de ponderación del bias, del estilo "x patadas en el culo == me creo x% de mi bias anterior", estilo tamaño ventana TCP hasta que la transmisión es OK.




El cambio de bias, para mí, lo marca la aparición del "volumen chúngale". El de los tíos chungos. Y ese todavía no se ha dejado ver en esta subida. De ahí que me tenga tan mosqueado.

El "volumen Lucky Luck" puede hacer efectivamente mucho daño (100 puntos arriba de hecho, "casi ná") pero en mi sistema no marca la tendencia ni el bias.


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues sigue quemando etapas:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/389427-habeis-visto-ibex-35-febrero-2013-os-vai-a-kagar-cresting-everyday-y-jatopo-papertladin-y-acertar-87.html#post8290535
> 
> *[APPLE-geddon]*



Me logo para felicitarte. Un gráfico muy bonito y muy bien tirado. 8:::


----------



## Krim (5 Mar 2013)

Total, que entre pitos y flautas ya estamos en 7810...¿Y los leones siguen sin asomar? ¿Están agazapados entre las hierbas?

De esto no puede salir nada bueno. Pandoro acecha en todas las esquinas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2013)

me la jugué. Vendí todas las SAN en 5.86 aun así palmando un 1% y he piramidado en un inverso..... ahora mismo palmando un 3.5%


por lo tanto seguro que el Ibex sube mas de un 2%


----------



## atman (5 Mar 2013)

Échenle un ojo a Netflix !!!


----------



## Claca (5 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me logo para felicitarte. Un gráfico muy bonito y muy bien tirado. 8:::



Pues sí, muy bueno el gráfico. Tiene muy mala pinta APPLE, los 370 parecen de visita obligada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

OFFTOPIC Canal Historia:

Leyendo los comentarios del Marca ouch: si, sigue lloviendo) he descubierto que:



Spoiler



- Colón era catalán porque Colón se parece a Colom.(puede ser, hay dudas de donde nació)
- TODAS las naves fueron construidas no en Palos sino en Pals
- El quijote lo escribió un Catalán, un tal Joan Miquel Servent. "Fue traducido al castellano a partir de un original catalán, este fue destruido por los castellanos para falsear la realidad y censurar la cultura catalana,"
-Elcano también era catalan: "Si miramos detenidamente la firma, seguramente adulterada, de Juan Sebastian Elcano observaremos que realmente no pone 'Elcano' sino que pone '..del Canós'. Da la casualidad que hay documentado en la Catalunya de aquella época un tal Joan Cacirea del Canós, cuyo padre fue señor de Montcortès, Clariana, el Canós i la Goda (en la Segarra). y por un mapamundi del 1545 també sabemos que hay una isla llamada 'JoanCanos'. Demasiadas coincidencias, ¿no os parece ? "

joder y termina con esto:

Cataluña es vista en la UE como el país mediterráneo más nórdico: país industrial, exportador y creativo, con gran vocación y ambición de capitalidad europea y de puerta de entrada y salida del comercio intercontinental. Cataluña es vista como modelo para los países PIIGS y en definitiva, Europa y Alemania quieren países que funcionen, donde sus gobiernos paguen las facturas a 30 días, los mercados laborales sean eficientes, la justicia rápida, la seguridad jurídica de las inversiones internacionales efectivamente protegida, no haya déficit de tarifa energéticos brutales, donde las infraestructuras ganen dinero porque se hacen allí donde hacen crecer la economía y no que pierdan dinero a espuertas porque van de donde no hay nada a donde no hay nadie. .. es decir todo lo que hoy la España actual no ofrece. Si una Catalunya independiente garantizara todo lo contrario de lo que hoy España ofrece las puertas europeas se nos abrirían.




¿¿¿¿¿En esto se gasta el dinero la generalitat????


----------



## Muttley (5 Mar 2013)

Muttley dijo:


> Ojo A PVA. Avalancha de órdenes a la baja que bajará el precio de la acción a los infiernos (6 o 7euros?) donde los dos primeros espadas se van a ver a cara de perro en el combate del siglo comprando todo el papel...con la consiguiente subida hasta los 13 euros. En la esquina izquierda y como aspirante al control de la compañia Demetrio ¨Damm Damm¨ Carceller ¨El niño de Sacyr¨ y a la derecha el actual campeón ¨Manuel ¨Anguriña de piedra¨ Fernández¨.
> 
> Suerte a los que apuesten. Yo voy 2 a 1 con Fernandez.



Me autocito...para confirmar que la batalla está por todo alto como anticipé. En este caso y sin que sirva de precedente me he equivocado por muy poco. Todo esto tiene más que ver con una guerra por el control de la compañia que con problemas de liquidez (que haberlos...haylos!) o con problemas de deuda (que haberla hayla...y MUCHISIMA).

En este enlace se explica un poco la posiciónde los contendientes.

La guerra entre Carceller y Fernndez de Sousa precipit la crisis de Pescanova


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2013)

hordas bajistas a llegado la hora , pronto los ejpertitos morderan el polvo :abajo:


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2013)

espero que sea pronto, porque.......


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> OFFTOPIC Canal Historia:
> 
> Leyendo los comentarios del Marca ouch: si, sigue lloviendo) he descubierto que:





Pirata, va a estar lloviendo toda la semana, así que tendrás que replantear tu vida.


----------



## atman (5 Mar 2013)

Los ensayos nucleares de Cataluña como elemento de disuasión frente al imperalismo español y francés los harán en el Vall d'Aran ¿no? Y así de paso consiguen la primera estaciónde skjí con nieve reflectante en la oscuridad..


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2013)

Bueno, un patriota que adquiere mil Pescanovas a 4.80. Por Galicia y por España. 

Orden de venta 9.88.


----------



## Arrebonico (5 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, un patriota que adquiere mil Pescanovas a 4.80. Por Galicia y por España.
> 
> Orden de venta 9.88.



Un poco más de énfasis en ese _Por Galicia y por España_, le ha quedado muy soso...


----------



## villares (5 Mar 2013)

Vaya, les dejo solos unas horas y cuando vuelvo me tienen montada una fiesta pepona.

Sr Pollastre, muchas gracias por sus comentarios. Por favor, si no le importa avisenos si cambia su variable bias=pandoro a bias=pepon.

De Carpatos:

10:55:57 h. Ventas de opciones
Se detectan fuertes ventas de call en Dax y eurostoxx. Movimiento raro, no cuadra con al euforia alcista reinante.

11:01:13 h. Movimiento en opciones	
Las ventas detectadas de call del eurostoxx y el dax, no parecen una pata de otra estrategia más compleja sino ventas puras, y comentan los especialistas que no vienen de una sola mano fuerte, sino que son bastante generales.


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2013)

villares dijo:


> Vaya, les dejo solos unas horas y cuando vuelvo me tienen montada una fiesta pepona.
> 
> Sr Pollastre, muchas gracias por sus comentarios. Por favor, si no le importa avisenos si cambia su variable bias=pandoro a bias=pepon.
> 
> ...




¿ Pepeluí está de acuerdo con mi estrategia m/p ?

Dios mío, es el fin. Ahora sí que estoy acabado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

Y yo digo... ¿que mierda importa que mi algoritmo sea de orden mN^3 y el de la bibliografía mN^2 si el cuello de botella está en la simulación?

Pues nada, a reprogramar.... (menos ml que lo hago en media hora )


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2013)

Dele, dele al "run" en un algoritmo de o(n^n) , y avíseme cuando termine y le dé los resultados 




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y yo digo... ¿que mierda importa que mi algoritmo sea de orden mN^3 y el de la bibliografía mN^2 si el cuello de botella está en la simulación?
> 
> Pues nada, a reprogramar.... (menos ml que lo hago en media hora )


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Un poco más de énfasis en ese _Por Galicia y por España_, le ha quedado muy soso...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Dele, dele al "run" en un algoritmo de o(n^n) , y avíseme cuando termine y le dé los resultados



Le juro que con lo pragmático que soy programando (si funciona es perfecto :, alguno de esos tendré por ahí..... :: ::



ghkghk dijo:


>




Hoyja ustec!!!


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le juro que con lo pragmático que soy programando (si funciona es perfecto :, alguno de esos tendré por ahí..... :: ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No me lo gafe!! 10% y subiendo. Hoy acaba plana y me saco un 30%...


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2013)

Si hoy acabara plana, le ganaria un 50%.
mierda de inverso...... yo tambien quiero entrarrrr


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Si hoy acabara plana, le ganaria un 50%.
> mierda de inverso...... yo tambien quiero entrarrrr




Un 19% le llevo ya... Lo malo es que no tengo plan alguno con ella.

Me estoy planteando un stop dinámico si pierde un 8%.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2013)

5.6 y subiendo, felicidades


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, un patriota que adquiere mil Pescanovas a 4.80. Por Galicia y por España.
> 
> Orden de venta 9.88.



enhorabuena


----------



## atman (5 Mar 2013)

EN el SP y a corto, yo al menos estoy igual, se me queda colgada de la brocha una vista a los sub-1500, léase 1485-1490... y los movimientos parece que sí... pero resulta que no... es más la pinta la tiene ahora es de irse como poco a 1545-50 a corto plazo.

Cosas de los techos, nos tontean sin sentido, cuando estamos completamente perdidos y aburridos, le meten un empujón al alza, entra todos kiski en tromba y entonces, zurriagazo que te crió...

Les dejo que anna834fgh me acaba de enviar un flechazo... desde una wek en la que no he entrado en mi vida... lo sé, me desean, me buscan y no me encuentran, caen a mi paso como moscas... 

(recuerdo aquella tira donde salía el propio ibáñez, arrebatador con las mujeres... que en realidad se desmayaban por el olor del puro...)


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> 5.6 y subiendo, felicidades





vmmp29 dijo:


> enhorabuena




Latigazo para abajo y orden por el aire. 600 eurillos que buenos son.

Miedo me daba quedarme abierto en el after. Dicho esto, no veo descartables objetivos muy altos por arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

```
np(S{auxF{p}}(q))
```
A ver si alguien tiene huevos de hacer una cosa tan simple de una forma más complicada :ouch: :ouch: 8:

Posnotedigoyo que estaba mal.......



```
np(S{auxF{i}(p)}(q))
```
 :´( :´(


----------



## kalemania (5 Mar 2013)

No sabia que Pescanova comercializara _chicharros_...


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2013)

kalemania dijo:


> No sabia que Pescanova comercializara _chicharros_...





De la peor calaña además...


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Mar 2013)

Mi primer grafico.


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2013)

Yo soy muy malo interpretando estas cosas con figuritas y tal....pero, dígame, por un casual insinúa que llegamos a 3,11??

Ayer en invertia un forero decía que según sus gráficos se llegaba a 2,77

El pirata tiempo atrás dijo que esto llegaba a 2,30 y para abajo....creo recordar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Mi primer grafico.



Ahi esta el tio!

Cosillas a comentar:

 El canal alcista lo veo. 
 Ese segundo alcista completado también. 
 El doble suelo. Personalmente no lo consideraría. Los dobles suelos se forman tras una tendencia bajista, no parece un doble suelo muy ortodoxo la verdad 
 El tercer impulso, puede darse, no lo niego, pero fíjese donde ha frenado el precio. En 2.40 tengo pintada una miniresistencia.
 La volatilidad en esa zona es propia de techos.
 El MACD y el RSI(si lo pinta lo verá) Girados a la baja.
 En resumen. Podría subir. Pero yo no me pondría largo. Esperaría una corrección en todo caso. Recuérdeme recoger mi owned 

Ese segundo alcista completado también.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Mar 2013)

.
ppcc dixit:




> Cuando sea el momento de comprar viviendas, se sabrá de verdad. Primero tendrá que verse el dinero en la Bolsa.
> 
> Archivo - BICHOS



.



p.d.: Para el que no sea muy ppccista las fotos de las brasileñas en carnaval que ha posteado tampoco tienen desperdicio.


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me la jugué. Vendí todas las SAN en 5.86 aun así palmando un 1% y he piramidado en un inverso..... ahora mismo palmando un 3.5%
> 
> 
> por lo tanto seguro que el Ibex sube mas de un 2%



Ed.. revisa tus estrategias....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo soy muy malo interpretando estas cosas con figuritas y tal....pero, dígame, por un casual insinúa que llegamos a 3,11??
> 
> Ayer en invertia un forero decía que según sus gráficos se llegaba a 2,77
> 
> El pirata tiempo atrás dijo que esto llegaba a 2,30 y para abajo....creo recordar



Este post era:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/379181-habeis-visto-ibex-35-enero-2013-the-end-is-here-123.html#post8068798

Si me hubiera llevado la contraria hubiese ganado un +20% ::

edit: que coño! El bukkake se produjo tras un amago de romper para arriba y desplomarse hasta los 1.6 

edito para pegar Grafico de:

*[GAMESA]*


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Mar 2013)

El Ibex a punto de saltar. Mejor apartarse...


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Mar 2013)

Claca , tu visión de repsol sigue intacta?? o este arreón junto con las últimas buenas noticias sobre la firma te hacen cambiar???


----------



## Krim (5 Mar 2013)

Vaya con el DAX. Menos mal que estoy de papertrading...

¿Está usted bien, Mr P?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2013)

No me gusta ni un pelo la subida esta

Flanders a babor y estribor


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2013)

Resumen del día sin haber terminado:

De nuevo nuestro "campeón" avisa de bajadas y vamos por un casi +2%.

Sigue así!!!!

Por cierto, con todo lo gordo desde casi minimos a c/p...marzo casi cubierto.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2013)

El índice Dow Jones bate su máximo histórico al superar los 14.200 puntos - elEconomista.es


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2013)

Peponada epic, jato con el orto dado de si cagara en una bolsa el resto de su vida, pobret.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El índice Dow Jones bate su máximo histórico al superar los 14.200 puntos - elEconomista.es



¿Vamos a tener que sacar el jráfico con la inflación descontada?


----------



## Claca (5 Mar 2013)

Bufff, me da que dentro de nada me tocará ir a recoger mi encargo en la sección de OWNEDS del Zara.


----------



## atman (5 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Bufff, me da que dentro de nada me tocará ir a recoger mi encargo en la sección de OWNEDS del Zara.



Tranquilo que, por desgracia, va a haber para todos...


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Tranquilo que, por desgracia, va a haber para todos...



Casi para todos 

Luis mariconson: Casi 40 en SP desde inicio de marzo :: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Casi para todos
> 
> Luis mariconson: Casi 40 en SP desde inicio de marzo :: :XX:



Siyalodeciayoismos sin blog no valen nada....


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Siyalodeciayoismos sin blog no valen nada....



Peaso de granaino, pero los puntos de rebote a c/p estaban claros para los seguidores del blog.

Barridas en 7940 y parriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Peaso de granaino, pero los puntos de rebote a c/p estaban claros para los seguidores del blog.
> 
> Barridas en 7940 y parriba.



Pesao querrás decir.... 

Tienes mucha POTRA, hay que reconocerlo. Pero me petaron el SP hace unos días....:: ::


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.... Pepon asomando.
> 
> Cuando ibex abre con gap al alza de 1%....La fiesta suele estar garantizada salvo raras excepciones.
> 
> Ahora falta que acompañen las Gamesas



Parece ser que hoy no era la excepción. 

Faltan las Gamesas..... Vamos coño!!


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pesao querrás decir....
> 
> Tienes mucha POTRA, hay que reconocerlo. Pero me petaron el SP hace unos días....:: ::



Pues hasta los latigazos a corto venían avisados. El último post en intra avisaba del último latigazo a nivel soporte c/p.

Un despioje antes de 500 puntos de subida...


----------



## atman (5 Mar 2013)

El DAX a punto de salirse de órbita... El SP consolidando la subida...
El Ibex... si es que parece de Bilbao...


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> El DAX a punto de salirse de órbita...



El posicionamiento alcista ha sido bastante fuerte en los últimos días, de ahí mi aviso a Mr.P.

Se estaban dedicando a meterse contras a si mismos, con volumen medio alto para 

1. Engañar a los sistemas de detección acumulación 
2. Mantener el precio "atado" mientras los medios pequeños cerraban largos y ampliaban cortos, ante lo que tenían delante.

Si mantienen el timing 8100, de momento pueden hacer lo que quieran van por delante 200 puntos.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Mar 2013)

Muy bien pero ahora la pregunta es Sr FranR : ¿Hasta donde ve la subida? porque esto no debería de durar todo el mes como profetizó MM en el titulo del hilo....o sí? y todavía estamos a tiempo, cual tiernas gacelas, de subirnos al cohete ? o


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Vaya con el DAX. Menos mal que estoy de papertrading...
> 
> ¿Está usted bien, Mr P?





Oh, bueno, sólo un poco desquiciado, ¿por qué? ::

Tan chunga pintaba la cosa que me he venido a ver el cierre del contado a la oficina, sacrificando la siesta (y para mí esto ya es gordo). Para verrrrrr..... cómo el volumen chúngale ha empezado a entrar a las 17:03 ... vaya tela !


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2013)

Dentro de unos días veremos cuanto de serio era esto.


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2013)

un mes no vamos a ver todos los días verdes....eso está claro.

Mi objetivo semestral sigue latente 9460

Los movimientos mas a corto y posibilidad de cambio, en el blog (siento no poder atenderlo estos últimos días, pero dejé claro la zona de entrada y me consta que hay unos cuantos subidos, especialmente en contado)

Hoy mismo intentaré dejar los niveles en el blog y los puntos a tener en cuenta...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El posicionamiento alcista ha sido bastante fuerte en los últimos días, de ahí mi aviso a Mr.P.
> 
> *Se estaban dedicando a meterse contras a si mismos,* con volumen medio alto para
> 
> ...



Eso es un jato tecnolojie !!!

:8:


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Eso es un jato tecnolojie !!!
> 
> :8:



Explicado de un modo gráfico ::

Aprovechando un ángulo muerto consigues meter en la ducha colectiva 7 pandoros (o decenas de minolles de leuros).

La gacela solo ha visto entrar 2 que se pavoneaban de su afición sodomita. Al rato ves salir a los dos y un coleguilla gacela con un clavel en la oreja y piensas...se han ido satisfechas, voy a ducharme.

ZAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS

Pues eso, han sacrificado dos pandoros, aunque son de su trupe y coleguillas, para que el resto trinque.

Resultado: HS.


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El posicionamiento alcista ha sido bastante fuerte en los últimos días, de ahí mi aviso a Mr.P.
> 
> Se estaban dedicando a meterse contras a si mismos, con volumen medio alto para
> 
> ...




Intento cuadrar esa explicación con todos los datos que tengo por aquí delante, pero no hay manera, no me sale. No consigo verlo.

Vamos a ver por ejemplo el punto [1] (engañar a los sistemas a/d). Este es un gráfico muy simple que acabo de montar ahora mismo, lo relevante es la parte de abajo: precio (amarillo) contra volumen neto (celeste):








Sobre el gráfico, he hecho un par de anotaciones sencillas. La primera elipse es de hace un par de semanas, precio y volumen neto. La segunda es del Viernes pasado, día 1/03.

No veo intento de engaño al recuento de a/d, porque se ve muy claramente la acumulación (neto en el Viernes día 1 = -15047 - [ - 3460 ] = - 11587 Daxies. EL signo negativo nos indica que son "tragados" (acumulados) en esa zona de precio ).

Mi problema con estas ac / distr tan claras, es que tengo muchas dificultades para creermelas, porque pienso que si lo estoy viendo yo, lo está viendo medio planeta igualmente. 

Cuando junto esta desconfianza, con el hecho de que el día 1 (Viernes), el volumen "chungo" (nada que ver con el volumen "neto" normal que aparece aquí) tuvo una magnitud negativa bastante importante... pues de ahí saqué la dirección bajista.

Que mejor me hubiera estado quietecito y hubiera confiado en los gráficos tal y como estaban, según parece :: en vez de buscar conspiraciones judeomasónicas extrañas y contrariar a la máquina ::

Como resultado de esta escaramuza, llevo dos días con el bias incorrecto (ayer y hoy), y hoy particularmente las plusvalías, si bien positivas, se han resentido mucho (lo raro es que no haya palmado hoy, viendo la sesión). 

Mañana Miércoles lo dejo también en bias negativo, es la última oportunidad que le doy. Si realmente se quieren escapar a máximos plurianuales como Ud. dice, será cuestión de no seguir llevándole la contraria al mercado


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2013)

hay que cambiar de avatar.....
me estand ando por todos lados, un -5%, pero aguanto....


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2013)

Yo no me creo el fake este...

y en unos días me temo que van a meter un reversal del cagarse


----------



## Durmiente (5 Mar 2013)

langaro, has dado un paso atras....


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2013)

Cárpatos provocando con sus gif...


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Mar 2013)

Durmiente dijo:


> langaro, has dado un paso atras....



si solo fuera uno....


----------



## juanfer (5 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Explicado de un modo gráfico ::
> 
> Aprovechando un ángulo muerto consigues meter en la ducha colectiva 7 pandoros (o decenas de minolles de leuros).
> 
> ...



Hay otra cosa a tener en cuenta el dax va de la mano del s&p500. Con 152x deberia estar en 79xx. Pero con 154x deberia estar en 809x.







pollastre dijo:


> Intento cuadrar esa explicación con todos los datos que tengo por aquí delante, pero no hay manera, no me sale. No consigo verlo.
> 
> Vamos a ver por ejemplo el punto [1] (engañar a los sistemas a/d). Este es un gráfico muy simple que acabo de montar ahora mismo, lo relevante es la parte de abajo: precio (amarillo) contra volumen neto (celeste):
> 
> ...





Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Mar 2013)

Que nadie se asuste con Gamesa.

Vamos a un analisis y al correspondiente owned de la semana, recogible el viernes.

Gamesa despues del subidon esta haciendo un lateral muy interesante, lo digo porque si os fijais siempre a ultima hora aparecen grandes paquetes compradores. Parece que han pactado un precio de accion y se esta produciendo un traspaso de papeles, quien esta comprando? el san, quien vende algo que va a subir? ya veremos.

Este lateral puede durar un ni idea el tiempo, pues lo que dure este traspaso de papel, cuando termine creo que bajara un poco para sacudirse a los indecisos y entonces, pues viento en popa y a toda vela haciendo otro espectacular tramo alcista hasta los 3 leuros.

A Gamesa lo que pase en el ibex ni le va ni le viene.


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Hay otra cosa a tener en cuenta el dax va de la mano del s&p500. Con 152x deberia estar en 79xx. Pero con 154x deberia estar en 809x.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2



Los quants tienen un dicho, y viene a ser algo así como "_correlations do work, until they don't_" 

Bromas aparte, sé que hay mucha gente que sigue las correlaciones y confiere valor a sus divergencias. Personalmente yo procuro mantenerme alejado de ellas y evaluar cada instrumento por separado, únicamente siguiendo sus propios datos de precio y volumen.

No deja de ser interesante, con todo, que ese 809x suyo coincida prácticamente con el 8100 apuntado por FranR.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

Very interesting... keep talking bitchas! :aplauso:


sr. mataresfacil, tengo cuidado con los "quien vende algo que va a subir? "

Se me ocurren dos opciones:

A)Saben que sube, entonces venden de cara a la gacelada y compran por otro. 
B)Saben que no va a subir y por eso venden.

Suerte!

MP sr P. 8:


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> MP sr P. 8:





POM POM Sr. DON ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> POM POM Sr. DON ::


----------



## juanfer (5 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Los quants tienen un dicho, y viene a ser algo así como "_correlations do work, until they don't_"
> 
> Bromas aparte, sé que hay mucha gente que sigue las correlaciones y confiere valor a sus divergencias. Personalmente yo procuro mantenerme alejado de ellas y evaluar cada instrumento por separado, únicamente siguiendo sus propios datos de precio y volumen.
> 
> No deja de ser interesante, con todo, que ese 809x suyo coincida prácticamente con el 8100 apuntado por FranR.



Mis sistemas me dieron esos datos y los publique hace tiempo, de hecho lo publique en enero y febrero.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tladin-y-acertar-post8378630.html#post8378630

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ero-2013-the-end-is-here-370.html#post8218686

De todas formas como usted bien comenta, el IBEX y el DAX iban de la mano hasta que dejaron de ir de la mano, podría ser que estuvieran perdiendo la correlación.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Mar 2013)

para los de AT en el DOW a 15' el RSI no muestra una divergencia bajista de órdago...


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Mar 2013)

Coincido con el gilipollo en la acumulación de ventas.







Las sesiones de mayor tráfico, marcadas en amarillo, son las del 2 de enero, efecto Obama, y 4 y 25 de febrero, con bajadas pronunciadas. Me pregunto cuántas gacelas son necesarias para acumular -13000 contratos en el futuro actual. Aunque sean gacelas institucionales que piramiden con dinero del BC€, no tiene sentido que el precio se haya ido más de 200 puntos arriba. Creo que esperan algún evento, tipo downgrade británico, rescate español, rescate mediterráneo, o rescate al alimón liderado por Francia y que sea preludio de la salida alemana del € para formar un espacio económico paralelo en el €ste. Recuerdo que las cifras de crecimiento alemanas se deben a la parte oriental, y no a los capitalistas del oeste. Fue sobre la antigua RDA donde se volcó el déficit público que tanto denunció ZP en 2005. No hay, ni habrá, salidas del €, por mucho troleo que haya por aquí en ese sentido. Si algún país hace algo parecido, será incinerado al momento. Al UK denlo por incinerado, no beban porquerías británicas.


----------



## juanfer (5 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Very interesting... keep talking bitchas! :aplauso:
> 
> 
> sr. mataresfacil, tengo cuidado con los "quien vende algo que va a subir? "
> ...



Señor pirata, vendemos antes de que suba para no pagarle las plusvis a Montoro.


----------



## atman (5 Mar 2013)

Voy a ver si rasco algo... 3minicortos en 1542. SL 1545. Listas otras dos tantas, por si realmente quieren jugar...

SL44.

Respecto a las correlaciones... Está mu estudiao... la conclusión estudiando las correlaciones en las variaciones de las correlaciones: las correlaciones son los padres.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2013)

Me juego el owned a que en próximos días nos vamos a zampar una bajada criminal (-2%, -3%) de las que pone el ojete prieto a las gacelas y tierno a Pandoro.


----------



## atman (5 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me juego el owned a que en próximos días nos vamos a zampar una bajada criminal (-2%, -3%) de las que pone el ojete prieto a las gacelas y tierno a Pandoro.



un 2%?? un 3%?? pero si eso no nos pone ni a mitad de camino!!! 

¿para eso llevo con el culo apretao todo este tiempo? 

:XX::XX:


----------



## jaialro (5 Mar 2013)

Olvidaros del Ibex, el dinero se gana en el S&P, Dax, Mini Dow, 6E, Footsie,bund.
Lo demas morralla.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2013)

salto stops : to lo ganado este año :ouch:

bueno apuesto por fallo de cruce de macd en diario y corto con todo el total en nasdaq100 2803 :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stops : to lo ganado este año :ouch:
> 
> bueno apuesto por fallo de cruce de macd en diario y corto con todo el total en nasdaq100 2803 :Aplauso:



Tenga que no se diga









No se va a quedar usted fuera de mercado por una tonteria ::


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stops : to lo ganado este año :ouch:
> 
> bueno apuesto por fallo de cruce de macd en diario y corto con todo el total en nasdaq100 2803 :Aplauso:




Así me gusta.






































Ni se le ocurra ponerse largo.:no:


----------



## kalemania (5 Mar 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Coincido con el gilipollo en la acumulación de ventas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que software utiliza?, ¿eSignal?.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tenga que no se diga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esa moneda esta muy devaluada , deme un fajo por lo menos :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2013)

Sr. Pollastre no puedo por más que rendirme ante el temible trio que acaba de configurar.

En un mismo equipobajista el Húngaro, el jatencio y usted mismo

No se veía un trio de esta categoría desde los Hermanos Dalton....que digo: DESDE LOS HERMANOS MARX


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2013)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿Que software utiliza?, ¿eSignal?.



Aquí tiene el manual :: de su sistema


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2013)

Al húngaro lo tenía en el ignore y ahí sigue.... así que no me entero de lo que dice.

El Gatencio es cascarilla, no cuenta.

Así que, a efectos prácticos, convendrá Ud. conmigo en que voy por libre, no en un trío 




FranR dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre no puedo por más que rendirme ante el temible trio que acaba de configurar.
> 
> En un mismo equipobajista el Húngaro, el jatencio y usted mismo
> 
> No se veía un trio de esta categoría desde los Hermanos Dalton....que digo: DESDE LOS HERMANOS MARX


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Mar 2013)

jajajajaja







kalemania dijo:


> ¿Que software utiliza?, ¿eSignal?.


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Mar 2013)

Pues mi broker me ha quitado el EURHUF y el USDHUF, entre otros pares, de mi juguete correlativo, y las lecturas son ahora bastante más insulsas.



pollastre dijo:


> Al húngaro lo tenía en el ignore y ahí sigue.... así que no me entero de lo que dice.
> 
> El Gatencio es cascarilla, no cuenta.
> 
> Así que, a efectos prácticos, convendrá Ud. conmigo en que voy por libre, no en un trío


----------



## Felix (5 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hay que cambiar de avatar.....



MZMM ultimamente sus comentarios me resultaban, no se, mas interesantes.
Por lo demas espero que funcione el cambio.


----------



## atman (5 Mar 2013)

Pues me voy a quedar con 6 minicortos para mañana... y con lo que hagan los charlies en el premarket... igual dejo que el DAX se ponga golosón... SL ciscados entre 42 y 50.

Si un negrata enorme que lleva una bombona de butano les pregunta, ustedes no me han visto.


----------



## Arrebonico (5 Mar 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que nadie se asuste con Gamesa...
> 
> precio de accion y se esta produciendo un traspaso de papeles, *quien esta comprando? el san*, quien vende algo que va a subir? ya veremos...



¿Cómo sabe que está comprando SAN? Suponiendo que esta hipótesis sea cierta, ¿está comprando el que la va a financiar en corto/medio plazo, y quiere saber en que se gastan los nineros?

EDITO: se supone que la empresa salió a bolsa en busca de financiación, mi elucubración a la basura...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2013)

Vaya arbitraje tipo CNMV.... en fin. 
Se ha pasado pero poco más.


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2013)

MV el gafe cerró el corto en Ibex, clara señal para posicionarse corto en el mismo en las próximas jornadas.


----------



## Jose (5 Mar 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que nadie se asuste con Gamesa.
> 
> Vamos a un analisis y al correspondiente owned de la semana, recogible el viernes.
> 
> ...




_____________
De hoy:

Código Nombre Broker Volumen %
DBL Mad	DTSCH BK AG LON 559.374 9,78
ML Mad	MERRILL LYNCH 718.873 12,57
MST Mad	MORGAN STANLEY SV SA 487.393 8,52
SCH Bar	SANTANDER INVEST BOLSA SV	560.672 9,80


De ayer:
gamesa: Blackrock, accionista significativo, rebaja su participación por debajo del 5% en la compañía. Controla: 4,953% (vs. 5,065% anterior).
saludos;


----------



## davidautentico (5 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stops : to lo ganado este año :ouch:
> 
> bueno apuesto por fallo de cruce de macd en diario y corto con todo el total en nasdaq100 2803 :Aplauso:



No hay platita en el mundo que tape el ojal que te están dejando jeje


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabe que está comprando SAN? Suponiendo que esta hipótesis sea cierta, ¿está comprando el que la va a financiar en corto/medio plazo, y quiere saber en que se gastan los nineros?
> 
> EDITO: se supone que la empresa salió a bolsa en busca de financiación, mi elucubración a la basura...



Vamos a esperar unos dias, si la cosa se complica, pues fuera.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2013)

Bueno, un lustro después la bolsa en máximos (sin contar la inflación of course) aunque la economía está hecha una mierda y la situación global sea mucho peor que entonces. Las empresas están más jodidas pero la bolsa sube o baja cuando se compra y se vende. El chorro incesante de dinero proyectado por la FED es insuperable y contra eso no se puede ir porque además es imposible hacerlo.

La FED tiene muy claro que la bolsa tiene que estar arriba para el bien, piensan ellos, de la población y ha actuado en consecuencia.


----------



## Claca (5 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> un mes no vamos a ver todos los días verdes....eso está claro.
> 
> Mi objetivo semestral sigue latente 9460
> 
> ...



Lo primero, felicitarte por las plusvis.

Sobre el objetivo que comentas, que hablas de un semestre, lo cual deja un margen temporal generoso, ¿no crees que a estos precios el IBEX tiene ya más recorrido por abajo que por arriba antes de continuar al alza? 

Lo mire como lo mire, no veo fuerza en el mercado español y sí, en cambio, muchos síntomas de techo (independientemente de lo que pase a corto plazo). En bolsa todo es posible, pero tal y como están los valores y las oportunidades que han dejado pasar para meternos miedo, me cuesta imaginar que el IBEX se vaya a ese nivel sin antes hacer que descarrilen unos cuantos vagones de pasajeros. En fin, que puedo estar equivocado, pero ahora mismo esos 9.400 los veo muy, muy lejanos y me gustaría saber qué tienes en mente (en pantalla), por curiosidad.


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Lo primero, felicitarte por las plusvis.
> 
> Sobre el objetivo que comentas, que hablas de un semestre, lo cual deja un margen temporal generoso, ¿no crees que a estos precios el IBEX tiene ya más recorrido por abajo que por arriba antes de continuar al alza?
> 
> Lo mire como lo mire, no veo fuerza en el mercado español y sí, en cambio, muchos síntomas de techo (independientemente de lo que pase a corto plazo). En bolsa todo es posible, pero tal y como están los valores y las oportunidades que han dejado pasar para meternos miedo, me cuesta imaginar que el IBEX se vaya a ese nivel sin antes hacer que descarrilen unos cuantos vagones de pasajeros. En fin, que puedo estar equivocado, pero ahora mismo esos 9.400 los veo muy, muy lejanos y me gustaría saber qué tienes en mente (en pantalla), por curiosidad.



Claca, el mercado español está muerto. Mientras el SP se ha ido a máximos, por aquí todavía andamos un 50% por debajo de los máximos.

Consumimos tiempo para sumarnos a las bajadas del ciclo bajista que llegará al SP. Esto ya lo hemos visto muchas otras veces en anteriores ciclos.

El país está congelado, muerto, podrido a nivel laboral.
El culibex se comerá otro ciclo bajista hasta por debajo de los 5400.
Los depósitos no cubren la inflación.

El que no tenga ahorros va a pasar jambre.


----------



## paulistano (5 Mar 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Vamos a esperar unos dias, si la cosa se complica, pues fuera.



Pensé que te habías salido a 2,158:

Yo aguanto como un campeón, y como se acababa el mundo la semana pasada con las elecciones italianas, pues cargué más a 2,22...las cuales es posible que largue a 2,40....pero sólo este último paqueteo


----------



## Claca (5 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Claca, el mercado español está muerto. Mientras el SP se ha ido a máximos, por aquí todavía andamos un 50% por debajo de los máximos.
> 
> Consumimos tiempo para sumarnos a las bajadas del ciclo bajista que llegará al SP. Esto ya lo hemos visto muchas otras veces en anteriores ciclos.
> 
> ...



Bertok, entiendo perfectamente tu punto de vista, de sobras conocido en el hilo, añado , pero me refería a una secuencia más definida de los acontecimientos. Me despierta curiosidad su punto de vista, si realmente, como tal vez esté malinterpretando, piensa que el IBEX no caerá más para eventualmente alcanzar los 9.400.

Lo que pase luego, sean los 5.400 o los 23.000, por ahora, sigue quedando muy lejos :cook:


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pensé que te habías salido a 2,158:
> 
> Yo aguanto como un campeón, y como se acababa el mundo la semana pasada con las elecciones italianas, pues cargué más a 2,22...las cuales es posible que largue a 2,40....pero sólo este último paqueteo



Y sali, pero he vuelto a entrar. ::


----------



## jaialro (5 Mar 2013)

El ostiazo del Sp va a ser epico cuando corrija.Lo del ibex sera de otra galaxia.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2013)

Miro el IBEX y tiene un objetivo en 7200 que tiene que cumplir una vez que dobló el rectángulo del último suelo. No lo está haciendo pero debería hacerlo.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> El ostiazo del Sp va a ser epico cuando corrija.Lo del ibex sera de otra galaxia.



Para que eso ocurra todo el dinero que lo sostiene tiene que encontrar una alternativa que a día de hoy no se vislumbra. En bonos no va porque no rinden, en commodities lo tienen congelado, ..... 

Los hdp han cerrado las puertas y todas las vacas están yendo por el redil dibujado.


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Bertok, entiendo perfectamente tu punto de vista, de sobras conocido en el hilo, añado , pero me refería a una secuencia más definida de los acontecimientos. Me despierta curiosidad su punto de vista, si realmente, como tal vez esté malinterpretando, piensa que el IBEX no caerá más para eventualmente alcanzar los 9.400.
> 
> Lo que pase luego, sean los 5.400 o los 23.000, por ahora, sigue quedando muy lejos :cook:



No me extrañaría nada los 9400 en el culibex con un SP en los 1650.

Después habrá que esconderse :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No me extrañaría nada los 9400 en el culibex con un SP en los 1650.
> 
> Después habrá que esconderse :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Mucho me parece para el SP. De hecho está para mirarlo con calma para ver si se meten cortos o no.


----------



## Claca (6 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Miro el IBEX y tiene un objetivo en 7200 que tiene que cumplir una vez que dobló el rectángulo del último suelo. No lo está haciendo pero debería hacerlo.



Es que yo también veo más recorte que subida, por eso me gustaría conocer su opinión. 

Hace poco comentaste en un post el por qué de los movimientos erráticos en techos, creo que sintetizaste perfectamente el concepto. Muy buen post que resumía en dos líneas el momento actual de mercado (bajo mi punto de vista).


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2013)

A las buenas noches!

Todos sabíamos que al final el gorila rojo moría:







::


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Es que yo también veo más recorte que subida, por eso me gustaría conocer su opinión.
> 
> Hace poco comentaste en un post el por qué de los movimientos erráticos en techos, creo que sintetizaste perfectamente el concepto. Muy buen post que resumía en dos líneas el momento actual de mercado (bajo mi punto de vista).



Aún recuerdo cuando comenzó la crisis en el 2008 y cómo el IBEX tuvo una dilatación por encima de 16.000 incomprensible coincidiendo con el momento de Botín colocando sus convertibles. El día que se lanzó, comenzó la caída.

El dinero no puede estar en todos los sitios al mismo tiempo. Es cuestión de tiempo y mientras tanto a seguir a los índices porque ojos antes que cerebro.

Una salida puede ser la creación de una rampante inflación que tire de los activos hacia arriba pero no caigan en el error de pensar que el precio es absoluto. Hay que ver el "real" descontando la inflación. De momento todo parece muy sencillo y nunca lo fue ganar dinero. La perra está por ahí olisqueando y en cualquier momento meará.

Repito como el otro día, la volatilidad aparece en los techos y los suelos. Ahora no parece que sea un suelo :: y hemos visto cómo la volatilidad ha hecho acto de presencia en modo latiguazo. Los usanos lo han desarticulado en dos ocasiones. Al comienzo del año natural con la aprobación de la extensión del techo de deuda y con la vuelta sucedida tras las elecciones italianas (de hecho ese día tampoco es que se fuera muy abajo porque no superó el 2% aprox).

La volatilidad es el canario en la mina y volverá ..... pero en algún momento lo hará para quedarse. Mientras tanto los usanos dándole a la manipulación. Está claro que Greenspan y Bernanke han mamado de la misma teta y tienen grabado a fuego que los precios de los mercados tienen que tirarlos hacia arriba. Es tan notorio que demuestran su gran miedo a que sea al contrario. Saben perfectamente que hasta Rambo sin munición también cae.

Meanwhile, we follow standing between the crowd.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Lo primero, felicitarte por las plusvis.
> 
> Sobre el objetivo que comentas, que hablas de un semestre, lo cual deja un margen temporal generoso, ¿no crees que a estos precios el IBEX tiene ya más recorrido por abajo que por arriba antes de continuar al alza?
> 
> Lo mire como lo mire, no veo fuerza en el mercado español y sí, en cambio, muchos síntomas de techo (independientemente de lo que pase a corto plazo). En bolsa todo es posible, pero tal y como están los valores y las oportunidades que han dejado pasar para meternos miedo, me cuesta imaginar que el IBEX se vaya a ese nivel sin antes hacer que descarrilen unos cuantos vagones de pasajeros. En fin, que puedo estar equivocado, pero ahora mismo esos 9.400 los veo muy, muy lejanos y me gustaría saber qué tienes en mente (en pantalla), por curiosidad.



Simplemente es un techo de canal previsto para este semestre, dentro de la hoja de ruta marcada.

Como he dicho en muchas ocasiones, si está cumpliendo de momento no tiene porqué dejar de estar latente. 

Recuerdo de nuevo por donde iban los tiros, esto se expuso hace casi dos meses y medio. Enero Subida fuerte-Bajada a los entornos del 7 mil largos, no me acuerdo, en el blog está subido. Febrero lateral entre los 8.530 -7890, con latigazos a la baja fuertes para descabalgar al gacelerío y a esperar la rampa de lanzamiento, puede que ahora estemos en ella, como se expuso en el blog el 22 de febrero, creo recordar.

En la pantalla tengo ahora mismo acumulaciones de compra de grandes operadores y gacelas miedosas.

El espacio temporal es amplio, pero recuerde que lo que se hizo fue dar un máximo y mínimo anual entre los participantes del hilo a principios de año. Seguramente no hubiera dado esos datos si no hubiéramos hecho la porra y simplemente estaría dando movimientos a c/p semanales-quincenales.

Como dice, está costando la subida, ahora mismo deberíamos estar sobre unos 8700 y quedarnos no más allá de 800 puntos para cumplir. Pero el Ibex es un chicharrón, sabemos que el SP/DAX pueden caer medio punto y enganchar nosotros un 2% arriba, con cualquier noti-chorrada.

1000 puntos no son nada, mire estas últimas jornadas 500 sin despeinarnos.


----------



## atman (6 Mar 2013)

Se habían ustedes enterado de que el amigo Fainé está en conversaciones con Lady Botox por el tema de YPF??? y en Repsol a verlas venir... yo dimitiría... ahora que...


----------



## Claca (6 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Simplemente es un techo de canal previsto para este semestre, dentro de la hoja de ruta marcada.
> 
> Como he dicho en muchas ocasiones, si está cumpliendo de momento no tiene porqué dejar de estar latente.
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo del canal semestral y se agradecen las proyecciones, pero a mí lo que me descoloca es el corto plazo, porque es lo que no consigo ver con el estado actual del mercado y el sentimiento que se respira en foros y medios -lo cual no quita que pueda ser verdad-. ¿Entonces piensas que el apoyo en los 7.900 ha sido "el bueno" y que por lo tanto ya sólo queda, al paso que sea, subir? Vamos, que durante las próximas semanas queda más recorrido por arriba que por abajo. Es por curiosidad, simplemente 8:


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

http://images.4channel.org/f/src/Super Spice Bros 2.swf


----------



## amago45 (6 Mar 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> http://images.4channel.org/f/src/Super Spice Bros 2.swf



What ???

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## juanfer (6 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Simplemente es un techo de canal previsto para este semestre, dentro de la hoja de ruta marcada.
> 
> Como he dicho en muchas ocasiones, si está cumpliendo de momento no tiene porqué dejar de estar latente.
> 
> ...



Yo también sigo pensando que tanto el ibex como el dax deberían estar mas arriba. Igual estan descontando algo.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2013)

Juasssssss !!! es la primera vez que veo esto, la verdad, y ya son unos pocos años en el negocio.... triggering de compras automáticas al superar los máximos plurianuales y... +1400 netos en menos de dos segundos, y... todo esto ... en PRE (!!!).


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

A las 0842 sí se ha visto buen volumen. Si esto no fuerza un trend reversal, lo dejo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (6 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Juasssssss !!! es la primera vez que veo esto, la verdad, y ya son unos pocos años en el negocio.... triggering de compras automáticas al superar los máximos plurianuales y... +1400 netos en menos de dos segundos, y... todo esto ... en PRE (!!!).



Rotura del canal de donchian, un sistema de trading bastante popular.

(el tal donchian quebró en el 29, por cierto).

Si se cumple debería quedar subida, pero yo casi me quedo en liquidez, hasta que no esté la cosa más clara casi que os dejo el trading a los que sabeis


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Mar 2013)

Creo que esto que comentas es la clave de lo que está ocurriendo. Están convencidos de que si los mercados van bien esto se reflejará en la economía real (cuando la realimentación debería ser al revés), y en esta estupidez emplean todos sus recursos, que son muchos, con lo cual esto puede durar bastante.

Y cuando todo reviente se tratará de ver quién reina sobre las cenizas, y los usanos están convencidos de que van a ser ellos.

Ya veremos. Desde luego para esta mano llevan mejores cartas que nosotros.





Janus dijo:


> Mientras tanto los usanos dándole a la manipulación. Está claro que Greenspan y Bernanke han mamado de la misma teta y tienen grabado a fuego que los precios de los mercados tienen que tirarlos hacia arriba. Es tan notorio que demuestran su gran miedo a que sea al contrario.


----------



## Crash (6 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Entiendo lo del canal semestral y se agradecen las proyecciones, pero a mí lo que me descoloca es el corto plazo, porque es lo que no consigo ver con el estado actual del mercado y el sentimiento que se respira en foros y medios -lo cual no quita que pueda ser verdad-. ¿Entonces piensas que el apoyo en los 7.900 ha sido "el bueno" y que por lo tanto ya sólo queda, al paso que sea, subir? Vamos, que durante las próximas semanas queda más recorrido por arriba que por abajo. Es por curiosidad, simplemente 8:



Sólo con que SAN, por ejemplo, reviviera una semana a lo "Re-animator" ya nos poníamos en el objetivo de FranR. Tuvo un mínimo en verano de 3,97€ y llegó a 6,67€, mientras Societe Generale subió de 15€ a 34€, muchísimo más.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

Niveles pinchando en mi firma


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Rotura del canal de donchian, un sistema de trading bastante popular.
> 
> (el tal donchian quebró en el 29, por cierto).
> 
> Si se cumple debería quedar subida, pero yo casi me quedo en liquidez, hasta que no esté la cosa más clara casi que os dejo el trading a los que sabeis




Bue.... otros no sé, pero yo desde luego poco voy a hacer ya esta semana también. Con la mitad de la semana perdida por instruir al sistema la tendencia de fondo equivocada, y lo que queda de ella ya sin demasiado margen de maniobra (uno no se sube nunca a un autobús que ya ha salido de la parada), creo que me voy a por un cafelito en breves minutos 

La única buena noticia es que no me ha costado la platita; pero tampoco la he ganado, de ahí la pérdida de tiempo y el desgaste para nada.

Y, por supuesto, si en vez de usar esta idea como bias, la hubiera usado para operarla direccionalmente, entonces sí, el hocicazo económico que me hubiera llevado habría sido homérico.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

Un par de visiones sobre la sesión del 5 de marzo del DAX, para estimular el intelecto.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

Y todo eso que es para decirnos: parece que el Dax sube pero es una ilusión óptica + 300 ::

Sr. Borne de born


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

Si después del footprint de las 0842 esto se va hasta 7950 es que aquí hay más tongo que en los niveles de Flanl, que ya es decir.


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y todo eso que es para decirnos: parece que el Dax sube pero es una ilusión óptica + 300 ::
> 
> Sr. Borne de born





Malditoh, no me haga reir, que me tienta de quitarle el /ignore al húngaro para descojonarme un rato


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

Ja ja ja sea bienvenido a mi mundo!! El de la POTRA. Mariconsones anunciando solo aquí mi blog 60 visitas en 20 minutos, al menos un thanks aquí so hijos de fruta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Mar 2013)

Buenas vacaciones,

Mr.P apuntase a mi barco. Hoy zarpamos, bueno en realidad desde el lunes, hacia la paradisiaca isla de toqueseloshuevitos. Cierto que PIO parece acertar, y yo humilde lazarillo le pido me perdone la falta de fe y me deje ir hasta la vuelta del guano. 

Sr.FranR USTED ES GRANDE DE ESPAÑA Y YO HARE LO POSIBLE PARA QUE LE DEN UN MARQUESADO.


----------



## juanfer (6 Mar 2013)

Le estan metiendo un volumen al putibex.


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2013)

Le acompaño, será un placer, aunque no haré el trayecto completo a tocarmeloshuevos, me quedaré más o menos a medio camino.... ayer me llegó un jueguete nuevo (un servidor) y tengo un buen entretenimiento por delante mientras lo configuro, lo pruebo, lo empaqueto y lo mando al datacenter.... actividades de mis viejos tiempos, vamos.

... un poco de paz durante 48 horas no me vendrá mal ::




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas vacaciones,
> 
> Mr.P apuntase a mi barco. Hoy zarpamos, bueno en realidad desde el lunes, hacia la paradisiaca isla de toqueseloshuevitos. Cierto que PIO parece acertar, y yo humilde lazarillo le pido me perdone la falta de fe y me deje ir hasta la vuelta del guano.
> 
> Sr.FranR USTED ES GRANDE DE ESPAÑA Y YO HARE LO POSIBLE PARA QUE LE DEN UN MARQUESADO.


----------



## juanfer (6 Mar 2013)

Cierro largos en el DAX y me quedo solo con las acciones no Españolas. No me gusta nada.


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2013)

Off topic....han probado el aceite Carbonell?? Es sin duda el mejor del mundo, y está en todos los supermercados.












Coño, que me van a tirar a los infiernos las pvtas deoleo:fiufiu:


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Mar 2013)

Un mete-saca pescantin...

ya: 6% )


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Un mete-saca pescantin...



Vaya huevos...en cualquier momento paran la cotización y te la abren a 3 euros::


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

Van +3300 en FDAX, así a ojímetro...

Pico de +3800.

Going going gone.


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya huevos...en cualquier momento paran la cotización y te la abren a 3 euros::



6% ufff)


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Mar 2013)

.
Pepón en acción, como se salga por arriba del tirón no tendré más remedio que pensar que ha sido P.O.T.R.A., y que aquí el AT no tenía mucho que decir ienso: En cualquier caso más de un 6% de un post a otro, en 48h:













Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2013)

De gamunsinas....

Como comenté ayer, el último paquete comprado a 2,22 lo liquidaría hoy si llegaba a 2,40. Así ha sido....8% en una semana me vale.

Vendidas en resistencia. Hacemos caja. No quería vender porque creo que va a seguir subiendo, pero me marqué el SP y hay que ejecutarlo.

Si sigue subiendo me valdría, la llevo desde más abajo en otros paquetes.

saludos


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Un mete-saca pescantin...
> 
> ya: 6% )




Stop holgado y a dejarlas volar. Yo estoy pegándome cabezazos que las tenía ayer compradas a 4.8... Pero claro, si pones un stop dinámico cuando baje un 8%, y te lo saltan... Poco más puedes hacer...


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2013)

Ayer me pareció ver que el volumen de Gamesa fue durante el día de 1.200.000.

En lo que va de mañana me marca 700.000

No me cuadra


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Stop holgado y a dejarlas volar. Yo estoy pegándome cabezazos que las tenía ayer compradas a 4.8... Pero claro, si pones un stop dinámico cuando baje un 8%, y te lo saltan... Poco más puedes hacer...



el 6% ya está en mi cuenta..ahora sube un 23%!!! :

más vale pájaro en mano....


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> el 6% ya está en mi cuenta..ahora sube un 23%!!! :
> 
> más vale pájaro en mano....




Esto es la demostración más clara de un esquema ponzi en una acción en 3 días. Un montón de tíos sacándole un 6, 10, 15% hasta que el último se las coma...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esto es la demostración más clara de un esquema ponzi en una acción en 3 días. Un montón de tíos sacándole un 6, 10, 15% hasta que el último se las coma...



Le falta comentar el cabrónson que tiró la cotización, compró a 3.79 con mercados cuasi cerrados y va vendiendo poco a poco a la gacelada....


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2013)

Mil Amadeus a 20.00...

Objetivo los 21.10 o así.


----------



## juanfer (6 Mar 2013)

Voy a probar una larguitos en el eur/usd en 1,303.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2013)

Largos...largos por allá....Largos por acá....


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mil Amadeus a 20.00...
> 
> Objetivo los 21.10 o así.



Acojonante el canal en el que está metida Amadeus desde 2012.

A ver si lo sigue respetando:Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Largos...largos por allá....Largos por acá....




HAsta los 9460:baba:








No me responsabilizo de nada, las culpas a FranR:cook:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Acojonante el canal en el que está metida Amadeus desde 2012.
> 
> A ver si lo sigue respetando:Aplauso:




Estoy en las dos vertientes: empresa que me gusta en caída libre (CAF) y empresa que me gusta en canal ascendente (Amadeus). Y ambas con la misma carga. 

Iremos viendo si acompañan en la subida.

Pero no me responsabilizo de nada. Las culpas a Fran y Paulistano.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> HAsta los 9460:baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.
Dando vueltas a los gráficos del IBEX, y haciendo un poco de ingeniería inversa FranR levels -> AT, hay un escenario en el que encaja su previsión para 2013, y un poco también en el consenso del hilo de que la crisis no sólo no se ha solucionado aún, sino que que más bien queda el gran ostión y si eso luego ya vemos que pasa. Se podría ver perfectamente un > 9000 y luego un < 6000.


IBEX Trimestral logarítmica (sorry, me caerá una bronca por esto):










Prometo no poner más gráficos en una temporada.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)




----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2013)

La pvta de Gamesa está rara....


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> La pvta de Gamesa está rara....



Sabía yo que no estaban "bien" vendidas......2,45 la muy puta en dos minutos.....

foto del cohete y tal::

Edito...2,49:ouch:

Edito2: Pirata, le puedo echar la culpa??:fiufiu:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Mar 2013)

Enhorabuena a los premiados gamusianos. Tiene pinta de haberse cargado al gandalf que había en la zona de los 2,40 y de tener via libre hasta los 3. ienso:


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los premiados gamusianos. Tiene pinta de haberse cargado al gandalf que había en la zona de los 2,40 y de tener via libre hasta los 3. ienso:



Dios le oiga:Baile:

3,11 señalaba ayer mataresfacil en su gráficoienso:


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sabía yo que no estaban "bien" vendidas......2,45 la muy puta en dos minutos.....
> 
> foto del cohete y tal::
> 
> ...



No te desesperes..nos ha pasado a todos. Piensa en que le has ganada plata y no lo que le prodrías haber ganado.

Yo no las toco... creo en los 8e. janusianos...las llevo desde los 1,56e y a pecho descubierto sin Sp ni Sl ni pollas!!!

Y los usanos apuntando a más subidas... Futuros S&P | Futuros S&P 500


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> No te desesperes..nos ha pasado a todos. Piensa en que le has ganada plata y no lo que le prodrías haber ganado.
> 
> Yo no las toco... creo en los 8e. janusianos...las llevo desde los 1,56e y a pecho descubierto sin Sp ni Sl ni pollas!!!



Ya hombre, el tema jode porque dejas de ganar platita, pero en realidad esta venta ha sido estratégica, una especie de prima a pagar.

Para que se entienda....

- Si vendo y baja.....bien vendidas están, caja y a comprar más abajo.

- Si vendo y sube, como es el caso, pues de lujo, contento porque el paquete gordo que llevo me está haciendo ganar mucha pasta (de momento virtual).

Digamos que lo de hoy es un daño colateral::


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Mar 2013)

Bueno, pos yo me he salido y fin de la historia. Y cuando digo fin es fin.

Llevo tiempo planteandome si me merece la pena esto de la bolsa, explico, en general me ha ido bien, he ganado dinero mas que perdido, pero no creo que me compense.

Lo paso demasiado mal y siempre estoy nervioso, independientemente del dinero que gane, mi cabeza no desconecta y no paro de hacer numeros.

Creo que de momento tengo una vida suficientemente comoda como para no tener que meterme en lios, no se el futuro, lo mismo acabo en la calle y con problemas, pero eso realmente le puede pasar a casi cualquiera.

Me retiro, lo dejo, se que lo voy a pasar mal por el mono de no ver mercados, pero creo que mi cuerpo y mi mente lo van a agradecer.

Recuerdo que en los 80 muchisimos brokers acabaron muertos de puro estress, y de los pasotes de coca::, y yo no quiero que me afecte en nada.

Seguire en el foro, pero no en el hilo, buena suerte.


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Mar 2013)

suerte mataresfacil...!!! si esa es tu decisión , meditada y pensada friamente ok!!!


----------



## Cascooscuro (6 Mar 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno, pos yo me he salido y fin de la historia. Y cuando digo fin es fin.
> 
> Llevo tiempo planteandome si me merece la pena esto de la bolsa, explico, en general me ha ido bien, he ganado dinero mas que perdido, pero no creo que me compense.
> 
> ...



Es probable que me una a usted en poco tiempo. La perdida de salud no es compensada por las ganancias en platita.


----------



## grillo35 (6 Mar 2013)

Una cosa es ejpecular y otra invertir. Muy bien a que te olvides de estar todo el dia peleandote con el mercado, pero de eso a olvidarte de la RV para siempre hay un trecho...


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno, pos yo me he salido y fin de la historia. Y cuando digo fin es fin.
> 
> Llevo tiempo planteandome si me merece la pena esto de la bolsa, explico, en general me ha ido bien, he ganado dinero mas que perdido, pero no creo que me compense.
> 
> ...




www.invertirenbolsa.info/foro-inversiones 

Te apoyo si decides dejarlo, pero no comparto tu opinión de que necesariamente haya que pasarlo mal. No hay necesidad de ser trader intradía. Hay muchísima gente que le saca una rentabilidad muy buena a sus ahorros/ingresos invirtiendo en empresas, y quizá no mire la cotización más de una vez a la semana. O ni eso.

Yo leería el foro que te he recomendado, y quizá aún puedas aprovechar tus conocimientos para obtener plusvalías, viendo la bolsa de otro modo.

Mucha suerte crack.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)




----------



## Tono (6 Mar 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno, pos yo me he salido y fin de la historia. Y cuando digo fin es fin.
> 
> Llevo tiempo planteandome si me merece la pena esto de la bolsa, explico, en general me ha ido bien, he ganado dinero mas que perdido, pero no creo que me compense.
> 
> ...



Perdonadme por meterme donde no me llaman.

No he participado nunca en este hilo, aunque os sigo puntualmente, me hace pasar muy buenos ratos y aprendo mucho (cosa que os agradezco)

Sólo quería decirle al forero Mataresfácil que por supuesto haga lo que considere oportuno, pero que la bolsa también se puede vivir desde la paciencia y sin prisas. 
Tengo la mitad de mi patrimonio metido en bolsa y la verdad es que casi sólo me interesa mirar cuando me toca cobrar el dividendo, las subidas y bajadas diarias las veo por curiosidad pero nada más.
Si quieres un consejo, mira que empresas funcionan con capital propio (sin deudas, sus beneficios son reales y no un ponzi de trileros), en el IBEX sobran los dedos de una mano para contarlas y ya está, con ellas se ganará siempre más que lo que sube la inflación o lo que puede dar cualquier depósito.

ánimo.


----------



## juanfer (6 Mar 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Bueno, pos yo me he salido y fin de la historia. Y cuando digo fin es fin.
> 
> Llevo tiempo planteandome si me merece la pena esto de la bolsa, explico, en general me ha ido bien, he ganado dinero mas que perdido, pero no creo que me compense.
> 
> ...



Creo que hay varios niveles en esto de la bolsa.

Los que hacen intradía tienen que estar constantemente mirando los indices mercados y noticias, subiendo y bajando stops, etc.

Los que invierten en blue chips y se olvidan durante meses, años y venden cuando recuperan la inversión via dividendos.

Aunque lo importante es la salud, y el bienestar con uno mismo.


----------



## Claca (6 Mar 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Sólo con que SAN, por ejemplo, reviviera una semana a lo "Re-animator" ya nos poníamos en el objetivo de FranR. Tuvo un mínimo en verano de 3,97€ y llegó a 6,67€, mientras Societe Generale subió de 15€ a 34€, muchísimo más.



Tal vez no me he explicado bien, yo no estoy cuestionando el ojetivo semestral de FranR, sino que me parece muy difícil con el mercado actual que el IBEX vaya hacia allí antes de recortar seriamente. Es decir, lo mire como lo mire, yo veo ahí un techo en gestación que ya ha dado muestras de volatilidad muy importantes, con lo cual no debería quedar mucho recorrido por arriba antes del giro para purgar todo este exceso. Obviamente puedo equivocarme, como me he equivocado en INDITEX (sobre la cual haré un comentario luego), pero es lo que veo, tanto en el gráfico, como fuera de él, que casi es más importante.

Yo ya me mojé, en los 8.450 dije que el objetivo de la subida esta hecho y que todo lo que pudiera venir luego sería de "gratis". En los 8.700, tras el recorte dado, también dije que muy probablemente no veríamos nuevos máximos. Ahora mismo mantengo lo dicho, aún contemplando la posibilidad de un nuevo máximo, con el tiempo veremos si se aleja mucho de esa zona.


----------



## Crash (6 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Tal vez no me he explicado bien, yo no estoy cuestionando el ojetivo semestral de FranR, sino que me parece muy difícil con el mercado actual que el IBEX vaya hacia allí antes de recortar seriamente. Es decir, lo mire como lo mire, yo veo ahí un techo en gestación que ya ha dado muestras de volatilidad muy importantes, con lo cual no debería quedar mucho recorrido por arriba antes del giro para purgar todo este exceso. Obviamente puedo equivocarme, como me he equivocado en INDITEX (sobre la cual haré un comentario luego), pero es lo que veo, tanto en el gráfico, como fuera de él, que casi es más importante.
> 
> Yo ya me mojé, en los 8.450 dije que el objetivo de la subida esta hecho y que todo lo que pudiera venir luego sería de "gratis". En los 8.700, tras el recorte dado, también dije que muy probablemente no veríamos nuevos máximos. Ahora mismo mantengo lo dicho, aún contemplando la posibilidad de un nuevo máximo, con el tiempo veremos si se aleja mucho de esa zona.



No quería dar a entender en absoluto que cuestiones los objetivos de otros, seguramente no lo he expresado bien, sólo era un comentario de que en este caso SAN ha subido mucho menos que BBVA o Societe Generale, y una subida de ese valor podría ayudar a llegar a ese objetivo, un poco como hizo TEF a finales de 2007.

Al revés, quiero agradecerte tus gráficos, comentarios y opiniones al igual que a FranR sus niveles y a todos los que aportan al hilo.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si después del footprint de las 0842 esto se va hasta 7950 es que aquí hay más tongo que en los niveles de Flanl, que ya es decir.



TONGO TONGO TONGO que me devuelvan mi dinero!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> TONGO TONGO TONGO que me devuelvan mi dinero!!!



:XX: :XX: :XX: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Será al reves ¿no? "¿A quien le devuelvo el dinero ganado?"


----------



## tesorero (6 Mar 2013)

Este lunes asistí a un seminario de Oliver Vélez online, que se llamaba "Cazando elefantes" y aplicando lo que explicó en Gamesa, es posible que esté en techo (temporal). Ademas la divergencia con RSI está ahí también.
No me hagais mucho caso tampoco, que estoy practicando su método y no es que sea un ejemplo muy claro el de gamesa, pero no me da buena espina


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (6 Mar 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Recuerdo que en los 80 muchisimos brokers acabaron muertos de puro estress, y de los pasotes de coca::, y yo no quiero que me afecte en nada.
> 
> Seguire en el foro, pero no en el hilo, buena suerte.



Es una pena que lo dejes porque lo pasas así de mal y no por una decisión libre. Que te vaya bien, y espero que no abandones el hilo (ni el yeyo, claro).


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

Tengo claro que si el franr no postea, esto funciona como un reloj, como el footprint de las 1415, los 20 puntos de DAX más fáciles de mi vida. Si el franr está por aquí es cuando se empiezan a ver cosas como las de la sesión del 19 de febrero.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

En 6 horas se han pulverizado 2500 contratos en el DAX, y aquí el franr diciendo chuminadas. De +4800 a las 1010 a +2300 a las 1600.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2013)

perdone mi gran ignorancia, pero, que significa eso:

que se han pulverizado 2500 contratos, entiendo que antes habia un saldo neto de +4800 contratos "largos" y ahora solo quedan +1600? es decir se han pusto cortos 2500 contratos? es asi?
muchas gracias.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

A las 1010 había +4800. A las 1600, hay +23(70). 4800-2300=2500 que han metido netos en ventas.

1010 y 1600 son timestamps.



LÁNGARO dijo:


> perdone mi gran ignorancia, pero, que significa eso:
> 
> que se han pulverizado 2500 contratos, entiendo que antes habia un saldo neto de +4800 contratos "largos" y ahora solo quedan +1600? es decir se han pusto cortos 2500 contratos? es asi?
> muchas gracias.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

010011010010
011100101101
001110011011

y un cinco...por el ...te la hinco.

Sr. Lángaro para que pregunta...no ve como cae. Lo demás tonterías!!!!!! ::

Tranquilo en cualquier momento caerá y tendrá su yalodeciayo :XX:


----------



## Arrebonico (6 Mar 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tengo claro que si el franr no postea, esto funciona como un reloj, como el footprint de las 1415, los 20 puntos de DAX más fáciles de mi vida. Si el franr está por aquí es cuando se empiezan a ver cosas como las de la sesión del 19 de febrero.



¿mande? (por favor)


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

EURUSD rompiendo 1,30. FranR a por uvas.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

footprint == huella, trade grande, aparecen como cuadraditos de colores en mis gráficos, más grande mayor huella.



Arrebonico dijo:


> ¿mande? (por favor)


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

A ver los de la fe ciega en 9460 (que no la tengo ni yo).

Es simplemente una referencia semestral, se dará si se mantiene la presión de los grandes y rematan la faena la gacelada.

Cuando entren en tropel subirán ellas el último tramo, mientras el resto deshace posiciones.

Si acompañan a la subida desde muy abajo un porcentaje inaceptable de víctimas, pues pull y vuelta a empezar, no llevamos ni la mitad del semestre.

No tendría problema en cambiar de chaqueta rápidamente si la configuración cambia, lo mismo que el técnico cambia cuando se rompe un patrón.

Es así de fácil y de difícil.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

Siempre supe que para el FlanL esto era un casino, y que todos sus niveles e indicadores son puro humo. Lo que le va es el zapatófono.



FranR dijo:


> 010011010010
> 011100101101
> 001110011011
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

Arreborrico se lo aclaro lo de pie grande: Es del mercado americano, aunque entre los tibus se llama BIGFOOT
or BIGCOCK

Only for BB ASS

+350


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2013)

futprint es futprint coño!

El nivel de este foro es lamentable, excepto cuando se habla de boobies.



Spoiler



 GIFSoup


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

BABBA: envíanos más gacelas compradas, que se nos acaba la madera.

FlanL: ya voy ya voy, que tengo al ganado revuelto, que el Bourne de Born les está abriendo los ojos.

BABBA: pues ponles los niveles en el blong, para que piquen.

FlanL: nada, no hay manera, además está desertando la fauna trolera del hilo, así que me quedo solo.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

El FlanL, lamentable. Repite como un loro lo que le pasan del BABBA.

FootprintChart.com

Han roto los +2000 y han empezado a meter volumen de compras, footprint incluído. Que hagan lo que quieran, lo mejor es no contar nada en público.


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Mar 2013)

Muy cortito.

Leyendo el hilo hoy, empiezo a pensar que el titulo de este mes va dedicado a las gacelas del hilo (entre las que me incluyo).

Vaya dia raro de mensajes. Jato missing, futprinting total y retiradas a trincheras ...

Bueno, sin mas me retiro.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

Maese! Ya lo tengo a punto de nieve...desbloquee que es nuestro.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> futprint es futprint coño!
> 
> El nivel de este foro es lamentable, excepto cuando se habla de boobies.
> 
> ...



Y usted que sabrá!!! ::

Y no me lo altere que ya le está dando el tabardillo. Nos falta silenciosa. :XX:

Edit: Yo buscando al tal BABBA y resulta que es pandoro





:cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y usted que sabrá!!! ::
> 
> Y no me lo altere que ya le está dando el tabardillo. Nos falta silenciosa. :XX:



Sr. FranR, deje de Trolear el hilo.....:no: :no:

(tengo a los de la TIA apuntándome a la cabeza....déle la razón a Borne de Batería por el amor de LOL)


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

La silenciosa se habrá ido de la lengua. Otra baja.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. FranR, deje de Trolear el hilo.....:no: :no:
> 
> (tengo a los de la TIA apuntándome a la cabeza....déle la razón a Borne de Batería por el amor de LOL)



A sus oldenes, hablemos de cosas serias.


  


A sus oldenes...¿Unas uvitas?


Hablemos de cosas serias. Mire le presento el nuevo modelo de apoya cubatas portátil. Le aseguro que puede dejar el vidrio en el disco puf sin acercarse a la barra.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A sus oldenes, hablemos de cosas serias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No se ve la imagen.... Pero como sugerencia le sugiero este modelo:


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se ve la imagen.... Pero como sugerencia le sugiero este modelo:




No iban por ahí los tiros, al final he puesto una mesa maese, las otras que no me dejaban poner eran de más calidad


Edit: NO se les ocurra poner EPIC ASS en google imágenes, salen con un calentón más grande que el de Borne de Born. :8:


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)




----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2013)

Resportado por pesao. No puede ser que de cada página el tipo escriba la mitad de los posts....

Ale me voy....


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Resportado por pesao. No puede ser que de cada página el tipo escriba la mitad de los posts....
> 
> Ale me voy....



Como se pone, vale ya me callo.

Ni trolear puede uno :S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Como se pone, vale ya me callo.
> 
> Ni trolear puede uno :S



Usted no coño!

Arregle ya el blog!!

edit: :: :: :: piratone


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted no coño!
> 
> Arregle ya el blog!!
> 
> edit: :: :: :: piratone



Has herido mis sentimientos truhán!!! ::


Vaya última hora lamentable, a ver si se apoyan en suelo de canal y lo dejan ahí aguantadito.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A sus oldenes, hablemos de cosas serias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sin que sirva de precedente *pedazo de culo*


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

¿Tú no te ibas? Mentiroso.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted no coño!
> 
> Arregle ya el blog!!
> 
> edit: :: :: :: piratone


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Tú no te ibas? Mentiroso.



Va no seas pesado. Que si aportas te lo agradecemos todos, pero buscando gresca das penita y no queremos gente penosa en el hilo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Mar 2013)

Quien me busca me encuentra. Si alguien se cree con bula, es que es idiota perdido.



ghkghk dijo:


> Va no seas pesado. Que si aportas te lo agradecemos todos, pero buscando gresca das penita y no queremos gente penosa en el hilo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> sin que sirva de precedente *pedazo de culo*



la verdad es que viendo las fotos que hay colgadas en la pared..... igual es de un travelo :rolleye:


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2013)

Como veis el jato cerró el corto y ahora empieza el guano, no digais que no os avisé.


----------



## atman (6 Mar 2013)

Esas pequeñas cosas...







Espere a ver..., pues no, mire, la calderilla la he dejado en el otro pantalón...


POr otro lado,

Una persona armada roba 100.000 euros de un concesionario en Vilamartín de Valdeorras (Ourense) - 20minutos.es

La guardia civil y la policia judicial andan buscando al ladrón. Vale. Y digo yo, a Hacienda no le pica la curiosidad por saber cómo era que el concesionario tenía 100k euros en efectivo?? Recuerden que ahora están totalmente prohibidos los pagos en metálico de bienes cuyo valor sea superior a los 2.500 euros. El pueblo tiene 2.000 habitantes y la comarca no llega a 30.000.


----------



## tarrito (6 Mar 2013)

Lamborghini Veneno

menudo trasero! están locos! 

me he enamorao :baba:


----------



## Burbujilimo (6 Mar 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Como veis el jato cerró el corto y ahora empieza el guano, no digais que no os avisé.



JCTS - Jato Contrarian Trading System 

Hasta ahora es lo más rentable que he encontrado en este mundillo, no falla una :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (6 Mar 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> JCTS - Jato Contrarian Trading System
> 
> Hasta ahora es lo más rentable que he encontrado en este mundillo, no falla una :XX::XX::XX:



a su indicador, añada el FRTB (fuerza relativa troleo-borniana)

quédese con lo que diga el pieza, a más troleo, menos se da lo que dijo ::

:XX:


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2013)

Hacen sólo 3 porque es un fail, un veyron vale 3 veces menos y se lo pasa easy.


----------



## juanfer (6 Mar 2013)

Off topic
Si alguien esta aburrido, les paso el simulador de renta del 2012.

Agencia Tributaria - Le interesa conocer


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Off topic
> Si alguien esta aburrido, les paso el simulador de renta del 2012.
> 
> Agencia Tributaria - Le interesa conocer



Da error con un mensaje del Módulo General de Errores. Al menos parece bien programado :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Mar 2013)

Está clar que si no hay guano el hilo no se mueve.


----------



## vermer (6 Mar 2013)

Janus (o quien quiera), ¿cómo ves lo ocurrido hoy en First Solar? ¿Es un rebote sin más, para seguir la cuesta abajo? ¿El volumen es significativo?

Buenas noches a todos. Sigo traumatizado por el peaso de búho que ha colgado Fran. Eso tiene que ser muy caro de alimentar.


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2013)

Superinteresante

[YOUTUBE]VUgDcA1pZAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (6 Mar 2013)

Miércoles, toca votar:

Sentimiento de Mercado

Para esta semana, qué pensáis que va a hacer el IBEX, nada de objetivos semestrales o guanos absolutos ;-)


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Miércoles, toca votar:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> Para esta semana, qué pensáis que va a hacer el IBEX, nada de objetivos semestrales o guanos absolutos ;-)



Ponme un radio button con la leyenda de MEGA-GUANO ::::

Votado


----------



## tesorero (6 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Janus (o quien quiera), ¿cómo ves lo ocurrido hoy en First Solar? ¿Es un rebote sin más, para seguir la cuesta abajo? ¿El volumen es significativo?
> 
> Buenas noches a todos. Sigo traumatizado por el peaso de búho que ha colgado Fran. Eso tiene que ser muy caro de alimentar.



Yo mismo, que en lo único que me parezco a Janus es en el gusto por unas buenas boobs,::, porque de esto de bolsa ando con lo justo. 

Yo veo doble techo activado, objetivo por la zona de 20 $. El valor ha deteriorado la estructura alcista por el velón semanal de la última semana que ha roto la tendencia alcista que llevaba desde junio de 2012. 
Ahora mismo el valor está en una zona delicada, intentando recuperar la media de largo plazo (la sombra de hoy la ha tocado), con buen volumen, pero que ha dado como resultado la vela denominada estrella fugaz, que pienso que continuará con descensos. 

No me haga mucho caso, y espere que el maestro hable.


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Janus (o quien quiera), ¿cómo ves lo ocurrido hoy en First Solar? ¿Es un rebote sin más, para seguir la cuesta abajo? ¿El volumen es significativo?
> 
> Buenas noches a todos. Sigo traumatizado por el peaso de búho que ha colgado Fran. Eso tiene que ser muy caro de alimentar.



La sesión de trading hoy ha sido de más a menos. La vela es bajista.
A ver ....


----------



## Tonto Simon (6 Mar 2013)

Pescanova, demasiado riesgo


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TV4b4PZJAJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2013)

INDITEX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...po-papertladin-y-acertar-148.html#post8354022







Primera operativa propuesta en el foro durante el 2013, primera que falla :ouch:

La operación estaba pensada en un contexto de gestación de un techo en el mercado español, seleccionando un valor que ya había realizado dos gestos muy bajistas: la pérdida de un canal alcista y un doble techo como figura de giro.

Esta situación nos dejaba, en un principio, una oportunidad para incorporarnos en el hipotético movimiento bajista si el valor efectuaba un pull-back a la zona de los 104 euros, evitando quemarnos las pestañas en el festín de volatilidad que se veía y que todavía sigue presente en el IBEX.

Viendo el gráfico alguien puede ver con claridad que prácticamente en la misma zona de entrada estos días nos aparececía una zona de stop natural para los cortos, con la resistencia horizontal y el techo del canal bajista, asi como el doble suelo que nos dejaba el precio. ¿Por qué entonces precisaba en un comentario que valía dejar un poco de margen por arriba, hasta los 107,85?

En primer lugar, recordar que una operación tiene en cuenta unas variables iniciales desde las cuales se plantea la viabilidad de la misma definiendo unos parámetros muy concretos sin saber lo que pasará en un futuro. De esta forma, siempre que se mantengan inalterados, no tenemos por qué pensar que la situación nos va a estallar en las manos, o en otras palabras, si tenemos dos fuerzas opuestas en el gráfico, hasta que una anule a la otra, ambos planteamientos pueden permanecer válidos y permitir, por lo tanto, operaciones en sentidos opuestos (obviamente a nivel teórico). Esto es así porque el mercado esta vivo y se define día a día, no hay nada seguro. En este sentido lo único que debe importarnos en todo momento es que los parámetros seleccionados como premisas permanezcan vigentes, mientras sea así, no estaremos equivocados.

Segundo, en techos, como opino que es el contexto actual, la lateralización y la volatilidad hacen que la fiabilidad de ciertas pautas que estadísticamente arrojan confianza, descienda bruscamente y era, por lo tanto, lógico en cierta forma pensar que podríamos tener un fallo alcista para reanudar la senda bajista prevista inicialmente.

Ahora bien, visto lo visto ya no tenía sentido seguir con la propuesta, pues claramente el precio no se ha enmarcado dentro del planteamiento expuesto. Esto no quiere decir que no siga pensando que ITX está realizando un techo o que va a tomar las de Pepón hasta los 200 euros, pero una vez rotos los esquemas de la operación, está claro que las variables iniciales se han visto alteradas y, por lo tanto, también el resultado. Ni el objetivo bajista puede ser ya el que era, ni, por supuesto, el stop, de modo que toca estar fuera para evitar que un error cualquiera se nos vaya de las manos.

La verdad es que me gustaba mucho la pinta que tenía la operación, porque veía perfectamente ampliable el objetivo sobre la marcha, y me hubiera gustado poder compartir con el foro una operativa con niveles dinámicos, algo que nunca he hecho en esta casa. Otra vez será.


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

Ultimamente no estoy teniendo mucho tiempo libre pero a ratos si que os leo de refilon (tengo pendientes unos cuantos post)


http://esradio.libertaddigital.com/fonoteca/2013-03-06/resumen-de-actualidad-6032013-55976.html


Escuchar con mucha atencion las palabras de Cesar (desde min8 y min13) ha comenzado la guerra psicologica,hay 2 medios y bastante relevantes que estan hablando de 2 lobbys,a poco que se tire del hilo sale todo.Para cuando estalle la prima prometo hacer alguna entradilla que tengo en el tintero


----------



## atman (7 Mar 2013)

Money Flows: Market & Sector Overview - Markets Data Center - WSJ.com

Más de lo mismo: Money Flow negativo en el Dow y ya van...

En la misma página fíjense en Grifols...

GRFS Stock Price Today - Grifols S.A. ADS Stock Quote - WSJ.com

"Me" no entender... diría que va tocando corregir... en un año ha pasado de 13.5 a 29.8, 

Solares: Suntech, un par de clavos para el ataud.

Suntech’s Ousted Founder Says Board Has No Plan for Debt


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ultimamente no estoy teniendo mucho tiempo libre pero a ratos si que os leo de refilon (tengo pendientes unos cuantos post)
> 
> 
> Resumen de actualidad, 6/03/2013 - esRadio - Radio de Libertad Digital
> ...



explicate más , please


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> explicate más , please



Con el nombre busca noticias en Wall street journal y bloomberg


----------



## vermer (7 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con el nombre busca noticias en Wall street journal y bloomberg



Venga, facilito otro poco la tarea. Hay que poner en google: 
bloomberg + montoro 
bloomberg + montoro + hermano
wall street journal + montoro

aunque lo deja entrever Vidal en el minuto 8, mejor la fuente original.

La deducción en todo caso es aplastante: si hubiese (jeje) un ministro relevante-chorizo a día de hoy, podría acelerarse la intervención del país.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2013)

Bloomberg acusa a Montoro de amenazar empresas para beneficiar negocios de apuestas de su hermano - Diario La Cámara


----------



## jjsuamar (7 Mar 2013)

Una preguntilla para el hilo. ¿Operais sobre accciones directamente o a través de CFD´s?


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2013)

parece que el guano se acabo por un tiempo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Bloomberg acusa a Montoro de amenazar empresas para beneficiar negocios de apuestas de su hermano - Diario La Cámara



Pero bueno, esto es más antiguo ya que mear de pie, no?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> INDITEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.
EL problema que le veo yo a INDITEX es que, después de una subida tan brutal, siempre habrá mucha gente que tiene ganas de entrar en el valor, y aprovecha cualquier recorte para "subirse al carro". Esto puede producir rebotes muy fuertes, y llevarse cualquier stop. 

Para probar cortos veo mejor ahora mismo GAS NATURAL (15,34 ahora mismo)
¿Cómo lo ves?

Gracias


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Mar 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Una preguntilla para el hilo. ¿Operais sobre accciones directamente o a través de CFD´s?



.
Depende, aquí cada maestrillo tiene su librillo. Yo para operaciones a medio/largo plazo acciones. Para intradia o swings de días CFDs o futuros.


----------



## vermer (7 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero bueno, esto es más antiguo ya que mear de pie, no?



Parece que lo substancial es que sea noticia en esos medios. Pero como decís, todo esto ya está descontado en los gráficos, que es lo que importa aquí.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2013)

Pescanova en 9.50 ya.

Quien vendiese aterrado la primera mañana pensando que mejor perder el 80% que todo.... debe estar fino.


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

Buenos días y tal.....

Seguimos con el verde, subasta y que no digan ninguna tontería y acabamos hoy cerca del nivel PEPON2


----------



## juanfer (7 Mar 2013)

Standard&Poor's castiga la desviación del déficit de la Generalitat Valenciana y le rebaja la calificación

S&P rebaja la deuda de la Comunitat a la altura de la de Túnez - Informacion.es

Esto puede ser la antesala a que bajen a deuda soberana.


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Standard&Poor's castiga la desviación del déficit de la Generalitat Valenciana y le rebaja la calificación
> 
> S&P rebaja la deuda de la Comunitat a la altura de la de Túnez - Informacion.es
> 
> Esto puede ser la antesala a que bajen a deuda soberana.



Todo el mundo sabe como está realmente la situación de déficit en Hispanistán y sus reinos. Saben que se esconde y que la táctica de patadón no es eterna.


Para cuando podemos tener un nuevo "sopapo"? En la segunda mitad del año es mi cálculo.

Y por qué? Porque mi sistema me da caída fuerte del Ibex en ese segundo semestre, y si se mantiene el canal a largo, la noticia para irnos a 6000 sería que Españistán mostrará sus enaguas.


----------



## juanfer (7 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe como está realmente la situación de déficit en Hispanistán y sus reinos. Saben que se esconde y que la táctica de patadón no es eterna.
> 
> 
> Para cuando podemos tener un nuevo "sopapo"? En la segunda mitad del año es mi cálculo.
> ...



Yo sigo pensando que en breve va haber algo gordo, alguna rebaja de rating, o algo del estilo porque el IBEX debería estar mucho mas arriba, que también afectará algo a Alemania pero no tanto.


----------



## Krim (7 Mar 2013)

Vamos, que los datos siguen al canal y no el canal a los datos ¿Verdad, maestro?


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Parece que lo substancial es que sea noticia en esos medios. Pero como decís, todo esto ya está descontado en los gráficos, que es lo que importa aquí.



Lo importante es que nos han calado a nivel internacional , saben con todo lujo de detalles todas nuestras miserias,ya no tienen credibilidad frente a nadie,asi empezo grecia y mirar como esta .No se como saldremos de la proxima estocada.Tienes que añadir otra noticia con empresas de energia solar. Y esto solo de una persona porque si empiezas a hacer rastreos por ministros y por medios internacionales veras todo lo que se ha dicho en los dos ultimos meses.Reuters o Bloomberg son medios muy serios.Cuando la prima estalle que puede tardar meses vereis que divertida se pone la bolsa


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pescanova en 9.50 ya.
> 
> Quien vendiese aterrado la primera mañana pensando que mejor perder el 80% que todo.... debe estar fino.



300% en tan solo 3 dias,menuda manipulacion,asi es la bolsa española.Personalmente no recuerdo nada parecido. El grafico aun a 2 metros de distancia da vertigo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> 300% en tan solo 3 dias,menuda manipulacion,asi es la bolsa española.Personalmente no recuerdo nada parecido. El grafico aun a 2 metros de distancia da vertigo.



No me dirá que no tienta entrar eh??? :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (7 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No me dirá que no tienta entrar eh??? :rolleye:



Si, pero antes de entrar lean esto:

Una vez llegó al pueblo un señor, bien vestido, se instaló en el único hotel que había, y puso un aviso en la única página del periódico local, estaba dispuesto a comprar cada mono que le traigan por $10. Los campesinos, que sabían que el bosque estaba lleno de monos, salieron corriendo a cazar monos.

El hombre compró, como había prometido en el aviso, los cientos de monos que le trajeron a $10 cada uno sin chistar. Pero, como ya quedaban muy pocos monos en el bosque, y era difícil cazarlos, los campesinos perdieron interés, entonces el hombre ofreció $20 por cada mono, y los campesinos corrieron otra vez al bosque.

Nuevamente, fueron mermando los monos, y el hombre elevó la oferta a $25, y los campesinos volvieron al bosque, cazando los pocos monos que quedaban, hasta que ya era casi imposible encontrar uno.
Llegado a este punto, el hombre ofreció $50 por cada mono, pero, como tenia negocios que atender en la ciudad, dejaría a cargo de su ayudante el negocio de la compra de monos.. Una vez que viajó el hombre a la ciudad, su ayudante se dirigió a los campesinos diciéndoles: - Fíjense en esta jaula llena de miles de monos que mi jefe compró para su colección, ni recuerda que los tiene.

Yo les ofrezco venderles a ustedes los monos por $35 y cuando mi jefe regrese de la ciudad, se los venden por $50 cada uno. Los campesinos juntaron todos sus ahorros y compraron los miles de monos que había en la gran jaula, y esperaron el regreso del ´jefe´... Desde ese día, no volvieron a ver ni al ayudante ni al jefe. Lo único que vieron fue la jaula llena de monos que compraron con sus ahorros de toda la vida.

:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

Ponziiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ayer largo en PTCOM (No son putes.com :no .....


----------



## ikergutierrez (7 Mar 2013)

las buenas operaciones en bolsa son las que se hacen contra corriente:
vender cuando todos compran y comprar cuando todos venden.


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> 300% en tan solo 3 dias,menuda manipulacion,asi es la bolsa española.Personalmente no recuerdo nada parecido. El grafico aun a 2 metros de distancia da vertigo.



A río revuelto, ganancia de ...... ¿¿¿¿ pescanovas ???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> las buenas operaciones en bolsa son las que se hacen contra corriente:
> vender cuando todos compran y comprar cuando todos venden.



¿Y en que queda eso de "The trend is your Friend"?


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No me dirá que no tienta entrar eh??? :rolleye:



Ahora mismo cotiza a 260 mill y en el ultimo año gano 50 mill pero es que en el minimo cotizaba a 100 mill, alguien supongamos con 500 mill en efectivo podria haber comprado todo por 100 y con 400 sanear la parte mas pesada de la deuda a corto plazo y habria hecho un gran negocio.si al final la empresa no quiebra estariais ante uno de los mayores escandalos bursatiles de España,algo tendra que decir la cnmv.

Algunos datos


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native

130 mill en efectivo y 690 mill de inventario (los famosos rodaballos,salmones y langostinos).Tienen mucha deuda pero es que tienen mas activos a corto plazo que deudas a corto.Todos los pasivos son 1700 mill de los cuales 800 mill son a corto plazo y el activo corriente son 1100 mill. El problema que si el presidente ha sido capaz de hacer esto es capaz de cualquier cosa, no me fio de el y por desgracia es una pieza demasiado relevante dentro de la empresa


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> EL problema que le veo yo a INDITEX es que, después de una subida tan brutal, siempre habrá mucha gente que tiene ganas de entrar en el valor, y aprovecha cualquier recorte para "subirse al carro". Esto puede producir rebotes muy fuertes, y llevarse cualquier stop.
> 
> Para probar cortos veo mejor ahora mismo GAS NATURAL (15,34 ahora mismo)
> ...



El problema de GAS es que no se ha girado a la baja todavía y por el contrario ITX sí nos había hecho un gesto bajista, aunque luego haya vuelto al alza. En GAS tenemos una resistencia muy clara en los 15,50 y sobre la que se puede especular, más allá de eso, de momento no hay nada.

Sobre lo que comentas de INDITEX, para mí es un plus para esperar caídas importantes en el valor, mientras que en GAS la subida ha pillado a muchos desprevenidos y la gente no termina de entenderla, lo cual proporciona más entidad al posible techo.

Por lo que estoy viendo en el mercado, todavía no tenemos un giro a la baja generalizado, así que es posible que títulos como esos aún den algo de guerra a pesar del contexto de techo que invitaría a recortar en un futuro. Sobre esto, añadir que la encuesta de sentimiento ha sido sorprendentemente bajista a pesar de la recuperación vista en el IBEX, así que va a tocar armarse de paciencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

Y bankia? Que hacemos con esa mierda? Gensanta que desesperación. Dia que la veo dia que cae un 5%....pero sigue lejos de cero!!!! ::


----------



## sirpask (7 Mar 2013)

Economía.- Comienzan a cotizar warrants ligados a la evolución diaria del Ibex 35 inverso y apalancado x3 y x5

MADRID, 7 Mar. (EUROPA PRESS) -

Los primeros productos cotizados ligados a la evolución diaria de los índices Ibex 35 Triple Apalancado Neto, Ibex 35 Triple Inverso, Ibex 35 Apalancado Neto X5 e Ibex 35 Inverso X5 han comenzado a cotizar en el mercado bursátil español, siendo Société Générale el primer emisor de estos productos sobre los cuatro índices.

Según ha informado este jueves Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME), estos índices ofrecen una triple o quíntuple exposición al movimiento diario del Ibex 35 con dividendos netos, incorporando un elemento de financiación para alcanzar el nivel de apalancamiento necesario.

A modo de ejemplo, si en una sesión bursátil el Ibex 35 con dividendos netos sube un 1%, el Ibex 35 Triple Apalancado Neto subirá aproximadamente un 3% y el inverso bajará ese 3%.

Son cuatro series de warrants call emitidos por Société Générale y cuentan con fecha fija de vencimiento. La entidad actúa como proveedor de liquidez a lo largo de toda la sesión. Con esta emisión de warrants, la entidad financiera amplía su gama de productos cotizados en la Bolsa española hasta cerca de 950 emisiones.

BME destaca que con estas nuevas admisiones se continúa completando la oferta disponible en warrants en el mercado bursátil español, formada actualmente por más de 5.000 productos entre warrants, inline, bonus, turbos y certificados sobre una variedad de activos subyacentes: acciones e índices nacionales e internacionales, divisas o materias primas.



"hinbersion" SEGURA!!! compra 6000 eurillos y transformalos en 18.000 eurillos de forma sencilla!!! :: :: ::


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponziiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ayer largo en PTCOM (No son putes.com :no .....



A pesar de la caída de no ser por los ladrillos seguiría dentro y sin ningún tipo de preocupación. Tienen un ceo muy bueno que se dedica exclusivamente a trabajar, mientras sus vecinos se dedicaban a esquilmar a los clientes o a gastarse los flujos de caja en vete tu a saber que, PT de forma discreta actualizo toda la red de Portugal a fibra optica y a 4g , ademas gracias a vender a precio de oro su participacion en Vivo a Telefónica tomo el control de Oi. A día de hoy nos encontramos a una pequeña teleco que a contracorriente ya ha realizado gran parte de las inversiones. En mayo suelen repartir un dividendo bastante jugoso y en efectivo.


No encontrado la noticia ni en ingles ni en español.


http://telesintese.com.br/index.php/plantao/22181-resultado-da-pt-supera-as-expectativas

Resumiendo, han superado las expectativas y tienen mas clientes que el año pasado.
Mucha suerte


----------



## Burbujilimo (7 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y bankia? Que hacemos con esa mierda? Gensanta que desesperación. Dia que la veo dia que cae un 5%....pero sigue lejos de cero!!!! ::



Coño, ponte corto sin mirarla, luego la miras y te sales.
Al día siguiente igual, y así te sacas un pico diario hasta que llegue a 1 centimo, donde pienso comprar 10 o 12 acciones, que no quiero arriesgar más en el citado bankito...


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y bankia? Que hacemos con esa mierda? Gensanta que desesperación. Dia que la veo dia que cae un 5%....pero sigue lejos de cero!!!! ::



Lo peor es la gente que se le avisó del desastre y emperrados e insultando.

Ya los trolee en Rankia en mayo del año pasado :: , diciendo que su acción a medio valía 0.28 y que su precio final era 0 ::

Me contestaron con un "su credibilidad es 0" y con una foto con un corte de mangas :XX:


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

Una de mis favoritas

http://www.google.com/finance?cid=667963

Danone esta a tan solo 5 eu de los máximos históricos de 2008, pero es que mirar el grafico desde 1999


----------



## juanfer (7 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Lo peor es la gente que se le avisó del desastre y emperrados e insultando.
> 
> Ya los trolee en Rankia en mayo del año pasado :: , diciendo que su acción a medio valía 0.28 y que su precio final era 0 ::
> 
> Me contestaron con un "su credibilidad es 0" y con una foto con un corte de mangas :XX:



Y porque es un banco que viene de unas cajas y no lo han dejado quebrar, pero en un país serio ahora ni cotizaría, porque estarían liquidándola.


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Y porque es un banco que viene de unas cajas y no lo han dejado quebrar, pero en un país serio ahora ni cotizaría, porque estarían liquidándola.



Y nos habría salido mas barato. Si no recuerdo mal pagar los depósitos garantizados (menos de 100.000) eran como 60000 mill. Ir echando cuentas de lo que ha costado vía ayudas y via sareb ( solo en 2012 .....19000 mill de rescate mas 21000 mill de sareb...a esto hay que sumar todas las ayudas de años anteriores), si no ha llegado ya a la cifra poco les falta


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y nos habría salido mas barato. Si no recuerdo mal pagar los depósitos garantizados (menos de 100.000) eran como 60000 mill. Ir echando cuentas de lo que ha costado vía ayudas y via sareb, si no ha llegado ya a la cifra poco les falta



Eso es un puto lavadero....les conviene mantenerlo con vida. HDP


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

El Troleo: 



Re: Bankia. Hemos canjeado por acciones. ¿Cómo recuperar el máximo de nuestro dinero?
30 de mayo de 2012 17:04 Foro: Preferentes
Voy a dar mi valoración de Bankia 0,00

De nada. Leer más 

2 respuestas: Ver todas >>

Re: Bankia. Hemos canjeado por acciones. ¿Cómo recuperar el máximo de nuestro dinero?
Manu 64 30 de mayo de 2012 18:26
Voy a dar la valoración de mi credibilidad a tu comentario 0,00

De nada también. 
Leer más 


Re: Bankia. Hemos canjeado por acciones. ¿Cómo recuperar el máximo de nuestro dinero?
Fronchi 30 de noviembre de 2012 16:30
Hace ya muchos meses dije lo que valía la acción a medio 0.3-0.5, estamos en las primeras fases del desplome final.

Mensaje del 30 de mayo 17:04

"Voy a dar mi valoración de Bankia 0,00 
De nada."

Insisto, de momento a 0,28-0,23.

Ahora ya lo dice algún medio.... algún mensaje después de ... Leer más



:XX::XX::XX: ::


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Eso es un puto lavadero....les conviene mantenerlo con vida. HDP



Es escandaloso


http://www.publico.es/dinero/384963/bankia-utiliza-las-ayudas-publicas-para-ganar-dinero

Otra cifra

4400 mill del frob en 2010. Pero es que esto no ha acabado aquí? El que se crea que no van a necesitar mas ayudas es un ignorante


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A pesar de la caída de no ser por los ladrillos seguiría dentro y sin ningún tipo de preocupación. Tienen un ceo muy bueno que se dedica exclusivamente a trabajar, mientras sus vecinos se dedicaban a esquilmar a los clientes o a gastarse los flujos de caja en vete tu a saber que, PT de forma discreta actualizo toda la red de Portugal a fibra optica y a 4g , ademas gracias a vender a precio de oro su participacion en Vivo a Telefónica tomo el control de Oi. A día de hoy nos encontramos a una pequeña teleco que a contracorriente ya ha realizado gran parte de las inversiones. En mayo suelen repartir un dividendo bastante jugoso y en efectivo.
> 
> 
> No encontrado la noticia ni en ingles ni en español.
> ...



Gracias Ponzi, ¿Recuerdas cuando estaba en 4,4x y comenté que veía recorte? Pues ahora veo/pienso (o yo que sé) que ese recorte ha terminado y se va para arriba.

*[P.Telecom]*







De dividendo creo que dan un 0.325 bruto aparte de un programa de recompra de acciones equivalente a 0.225 por acción... aunque eso, eso ..... TA DESCONTAO!!!!!



Burbujilimo dijo:


> Coño, ponte corto sin mirarla, luego la miras y te sales.
> Al día siguiente igual, y así te sacas un pico diario hasta que llegue a 1 centimo, donde pienso comprar 10 o 12 acciones, que no quiero arriesgar más en el citado bankito...



LOL 
No tengo el bolsillo para aguantar los +10% que hay entre vista y vista


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Lo peor es la gente que se le avisó del desastre y emperrados e insultando.
> 
> Ya los trolee en Rankia en mayo del año pasado :: , diciendo que su acción a medio valía 0.28 y que su precio final era 0 ::
> 
> Me contestaron con un "su credibilidad es 0" y con una foto con un corte de mangas :XX:



Hable con propiedad! :no: su valor real no es 0 €, sino 0,01 € ::

Más les valdría a muchas gacelillas de Rankia cambiarse de foro de economía... aunque a buenas horas, mangas verdes... para la mayoría de ellos.

Bankia era (y es) un jodido pufo y olía a mierda que apestaba a kilómetros. Pero somos el país del "whisful thinking"... así nos va.


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Hable con propiedad! :no: su valor real no es 0 €, sino 0,01 € ::
> 
> Más les valdría a muchas gacelillas de Rankia cambiarse de foro de economía... aunque a buenas horas, mangas verdes... para la mayoría de ellos.
> 
> Bankia era (y es) un jodido pufo y olía a mierda que apestaba a kilómetros. Pero somos el país del "whisful thinking"... así nos va.



Que va son cabezones con avaricia. Les dejé algunas perlitas de inversión en el foro, algunos abrieron un poco los ojos ante lo que decía, pero otros enrocados.

¿Sabe lo que pensaban? Que les estaba metiendo en la cabeza que eso bajaba para que vendieran y luego se pondrían a 6  :XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias Ponzi, ¿Recuerdas cuando estaba en 4,4x y comenté que veía recorte? Pues ahora veo/pienso (o yo que sé) que ese recorte ha terminado y se va para arriba.
> 
> [P.Telecom]
> 
> ...



De nada hombre , ojala téngas suerte Has clavado el canal de PT, con el tiralineas se ve muy claro Voy a tener que comprarme un rotring


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que va son cabezones con avaricia. Les dejé algunas perlitas de inversión en el foro, algunos abrieron un poco los ojos ante lo que decía, pero otros enrocados.
> 
> ¿Sabe lo que pensaban? Que les estaba metiendo en la cabeza que eso bajaba para que vendieran y luego se pondrían a 6  :XX::XX:



Yo les ponia este video y les preguntaba que puntos cumple bankia (sobre todo del 3 al 6)....pobre del que contestase


http://m.ennaranja.com/freshmedia/seis-consejos-practicos-para-invertir-en-bolsa-video


----------



## juanfer (7 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que va son cabezones con avaricia. Les dejé algunas perlitas de inversión en el foro, algunos abrieron un poco los ojos ante lo que decía, pero otros enrocados.
> 
> ¿Sabe lo que pensaban? Que les estaba metiendo en la cabeza que eso bajaba para que vendieran y luego se pondrían a 6  :XX::XX:



Bueno por el tiempo tendrán las nuevas acciones a 6 euros pero con un split de 1000 acciones viejas a 1 nueva.


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

Modo troll on, me van a fusilar ::

Miren miren lo que me pusieron, la cosa es que está hasta agradable la joven.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Modo troll on, me van a fusilar ::
> 
> Miren miren lo que me pusieron, la cosa es que está hasta agradable la joven.
> 
> ...



Usted tendrá P.O.T.R.A., pero como trol deja mucho que desear.... el contragolpe a esa respuesta sería algo asi como:


----------



## juanfer (7 Mar 2013)

Hablando de trolls,

¿El gato nos ha dejado?


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted tendrá P.O.T.R.A., pero como trol deja mucho que desear.... el contragolpe a esa respuesta sería algo asi como:



Ya lo dijo cela "no es lo mismo estar dormido que estar durmiendo como no es lo mismo estar jodido que estar jodiendo"....Aquí quedaría algo del tipo no es lo mismo estafar que ser estafado


http://www.saberhistoria.com.ar/2011/08/09/hablando-correctamente/


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Hablando de trolls,
> 
> ¿El gato nos ha dejado?



El jatencio ni se crea ni se destruye, solo se transforma....:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (7 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El jatencio ni se crea ni se destruye, solo se transforma....:fiufiu: :fiufiu:



muertoviviente 
Ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro de la selecta élite de los gurús burbujistas
Enviar Mensaje Lista de Usuarios 
Última Actividad: 05-mar-2013 22:47


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> muertoviviente
> Ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro de la selecta élite de los gurús burbujistas
> Enviar Mensaje Lista de Usuarios
> Última Actividad: 05-mar-2013 22:47



Pandoro
Tiene un Ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro
Enviar Mensaje Lista de Usuarios 
Última Actividad: 05-mar-2013 22:47


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Mar 2013)

jojojo....


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> muertoviviente
> Ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro de la selecta élite de los gurús burbujistas
> Enviar Mensaje Lista de Usuarios
> Última Actividad: 05-mar-2013 22:47



Esta analizando los gráficos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcXXQ6GCUb8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Fijaros con la tranquilidad y orgullo que termina el analisis


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pandoro
> Tiene un Ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro
> Enviar Mensaje Lista de Usuarios
> Última Actividad: 05-mar-2013 22:47



.
ESO no puede ser, pone última actividad hace 2 días, y todo el mundo sabe que Pandoro no descansa ni para nunca.

(A no ser que esté encerrado en el cuarto del jato, dedicándole una atención especial)


----------



## tesorero (7 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> muertoviviente
> Ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro de la selecta élite de los gurús burbujistas
> Enviar Mensaje Lista de Usuarios
> Última Actividad: 05-mar-2013 22:47



Se lo estarán haciéndoselo mirar, y la cosa va para largo.... ostias, largo el gato, hay que ponerse entonces cortos.


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

Venga MV comparte tus análisis, también va por todos aquellos que llevan una temporada sin escribir, pasaros por el hilo, cuantas mas cosas y experiencias compartamos mas felices seremos


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUUKX2oqzhY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (7 Mar 2013)

Amigos, Janus cambia de trabajo o mejor dicho de firma. Me surge una oportunidad que estimo mejor y voy a dar el cambio. Comienzo a la vuelta de las vacaciones de fin de mes.


----------



## TenienteDan (7 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, Janus cambia de trabajo o mejor dicho de firma. Me surge una oportunidad que estimo mejor y voy a dar el cambio. Comienzo a la vuelta de las vacaciones de fin de mes.



Enhorabuena Pepinillo bolsero!

Hace no mucho tiempo nos comentabas como había empezado un nuevo curro y ahora vuelves a dar, seguro, un paso a mejor.

Mucha suerte!


----------



## tesorero (7 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Venga MV comparte tus análisis, también va por todos aquellos que llevan una temporada sin escribir, pasaros por el hilo, cuantas mas cosas y experiencias compartamos mas felices seremos
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUUKX2oqzhY&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Te tomo la palabra, Ponzi. Resulta que estaba parado desde octubre y a mediados de enero, en este país de escombro y ruinas, conseguí trabajo, en una empresa en la que ya estuve trabajando hace ya más de 8 años. Yo dejé esta empresa en su día, para irme a trabajar a un chiringuito andalusí. Una vez el chiringuito se quedó sin fondos porque se lo gastaron en juergas, pvtas y coca (Consejería de empleo), nos hicieron un E.R.E. y a la calle mientras que los cabr.nes chupópteros siguen y seguirán. De ahí al paro y a donde he vuelto.
Supongo que el buen hacer en su día en esta empresa, ha servido para poder hacerme un huequecito en la empresa, aunque la cosa, lógicamente es temporal. Pero estoy agradecido de que el karma a veces funcione.


----------



## LOLO08 (7 Mar 2013)

El canal en el que estaba inmerso Repsol ha funcionado


----------



## Janus (7 Mar 2013)

Solar stocks rise on sector upgrade; First Solar tops S&P - The Tell - MarketWatch

A ver si es fake o es el tirón alcista.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2013)

Que crack el PepeLu...

_Como no ha dicho nada, quizá lo que no ha dicho es lo que está moviendo al euro. El euro está subiendo porque se interpreta que no dice nada sobre bajadas de tipos cercanas. *Las bolsas suben, porque no hacen caso de nada, les da igual todo.*_

Desde luego es un tladel de Prestige...


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Mar 2013)

Les veo de cierto modo "raros" ultimamente ....

Un poco de Mut.

[YOUTUBE]Ugm5l4E-xus[/YOUTUBE]

La letra EN/DE Trance.nu | Lyrics For Paul van Dyk - Wir Sind Wir (feat. Heppner)

Mr. Pepinillo suerte en su nuevo trabajo y cuidado con las solares hoy habra curvas fuertes. Nos llevaran eon y rwe a los 8000 ?. En mi humilde opinion si.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es escandaloso
> 
> 
> Bankia utiliza las ayudas públicas para ganar dinero - Público.es
> ...



eso me parece poco, han transferido más 22000mill a SAREB lo mejor es que hasta lo publicitan en propaganda

BFA-Bankia firma el traspaso de activos a la SAREB - Noticias - Actualidad - Comunicación - Bankia


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2013)

¿preparan un hachazo en la frente para esta tarde?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

Floriano dixit:

_"la libertad de información ha de tener límites".

Después de eso se ha autocalificado como "defensor" de esta libertad y ha añadido un pero ya que ha dicho que se ha de "tener cuidado porque se puede hacer daño".
_
Libeltá o muelte!


----------



## juanfer (7 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿preparan un hachazo en la frente para esta tarde?



Pero pepelui no decía que las bolsas subían, ahora explicará porque baja.


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿preparan un hachazo en la frente para esta tarde?



Están redactando un Real Decreto para que esto no caiga


----------



## jaialro (7 Mar 2013)

Madre el día que corrija esto, no va a quedar ni el apuntador.


----------



## grillo35 (7 Mar 2013)

A esto se le llama Represion Financiera. Jamas olvideis aquello de "Don't fight the Fed"...


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2013)

Merece la pena invertir 50 minutos entender el entramado que tienen montado.

Tito Faber es el amo. No lo dejéis pasar.

[YOUTUBE]fWI2OPcabtk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2013)

Esto es un must para todo burbujarra que quiera entender el timo global.

El verdadero ejército del apocalipsis.

*Ron Paul
* 
[YOUTUBE]2y_IBfyf6t8[/YOUTUBE]

*Peter Schiff
* 
[YOUTUBE]powBre4-k68[/YOUTUBE]

*Jim Rogers
* 
[YOUTUBE]nqp0AJe38Ec[/YOUTUBE]

*Doug Casey
* 
[YOUTUBE]YqHwTc5Jy7g[/YOUTUBE]

*Jim Grant
* 
[YOUTUBE]VquBWxn0QLQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Marc Faber
* 
[YOUTUBE]fWI2OPcabtk[/YOUTUBE]

*Peter Wallison
* 
[YOUTUBE]lkxwyyQf-Lk[/YOUTUBE]

*Josehp Salerno
* 
[YOUTUBE]nJYJwWDZw6w[/YOUTUBE]

*Robert Murphy
* 
[YOUTUBE]dvWDnFZOYlk[/YOUTUBE]

*Roger Garrison
* 
[YOUTUBE]liKy--eg3T0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

Ponemos el post de bertok en favoritos....

Voy a tener que dejar el pr0n....damm it!


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, Janus cambia de trabajo o mejor dicho de firma. Me surge una oportunidad que estimo mejor y voy a dar el cambio. Comienzo a la vuelta de las vacaciones de fin de mes.



firma española ::


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2013)

Otro aporte, espero que enriquecedor y me retiro a la cueva ::

[YOUTUBE]oWmyY6ceHco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Otro aporte, espero que enriquecedor y me retiro a la cueva ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oWmyY6ceHco[/YOUTUBE]



Joe deja alguno de Kate...para no dejarnos con mal sabor de boca ::


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

Tampoco está nuestro amigo....








Se ha dado cuenta que la mejor aplicación que podía crear para vencer al mercado, es hacerse un acceso directo en el escritorio a mi blog :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tampoco está nuestro amigo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rezuma usted mucha maldad, mucha.



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


edit: vaya porquería de hilo que es este ya... no tenemos ni troll......


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que va son cabezones con avaricia. Les dejé algunas perlitas de inversión en el foro, algunos abrieron un poco los ojos ante lo que decía, pero otros enrocados.
> 
> ¿Sabe lo que pensaban? Que les estaba metiendo en la cabeza que eso bajaba para que vendieran y luego se pondrían a 6  :XX::XX:



¿6?... 6 céntimos de euro es lo que van a valer dentro de poco.


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2013)

Venga que el pibón pasa a saludar a los burbujos del hilo ::

[YOUTUBE]--gmNKucIbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Rezuma usted mucha maldad, mucha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No nos duran dos asaltos, somos mas trolleadores que ellos

Mire usted que no está ni el señor Pollo, que era el primer suplente ::


----------



## sr.anus (7 Mar 2013)

Que venga pandoro ya, me han saltado los dos sp que tenia en dos valores del churribex. Tiradlo, llamar al gato y que se ponga largo, largicorto o largilargo


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Venga MV comparte tus análisis, también va por todos aquellos que llevan una temporada sin escribir, pasaros por el hilo, cuantas mas cosas y experiencias compartamos mas felices seremos
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUUKX2oqzhY&feature=youtube_gdata_player



si te fijas están haciendo una actividad propia del ser humano intercambiar (comerciar) en este caso caridad, *sin coacción alguna por parte del estado * 

algo muy importante el estado genera conflictos.......


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

Un poco de bolsa que la sesión está muy aburrida.


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

Quedan 20 minutos y la jornada bursati se puede resumir en.


VAYA


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

FranR...yo ahí veo muchas cosas.....


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

Usted o es Gayer o se vio ayer el Splashhh por Falete.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Usted o es Gayer o se vio ayer el Splashhh por Falete.



....... ...... .......


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ....... ...... .......



Opción B sin dudarlo, para que andar con rodeos 

Eso de que guapa eres, que bonito pañuelo lo dejo para los jovenzuelos que todavía se lo tienen que currar 8:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Mar 2013)

lo de pescanova es un escandalo 9,9


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

Para los seguimos a Apple....

En mi opinión va de cabeza a los 36x y puede que extienda hasta los 320... todo esto con el S&P en cuasi-máximos. Y yo me pregunto:

a) ¿Usarán a Apple para subir aún más al SP?
b) Como le de por guanear al SP en serio....¿Ande carajo irán las manzanas a parar?


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para los seguimos a Apple....
> 
> En mi opinión va de cabeza a los 36x y puede que extienda hasta los 320... todo esto con el S&P en cuasi-máximos. Y yo me pregunto:
> 
> ...



Esos 320 son el objetivo del movimiento trazado ...


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo de pescanova es un escandalo 9,9



Ahora si son viables,vaya tomadura de pelo. Fijo que la cnmv no hace nada, y todos lo hemos visto(5 dias que pasaran a la historia)


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/03/07/economia/1362647090.html


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Opción B sin dudarlo, para que andar con rodeos
> 
> Eso de que guapa eres, que bonito pañuelo lo dejo para los jovenzuelos que todavía se lo tienen que currar 8:



Ni me habia fijado en el pañuelo..... que ha pasado hoy? He tenido mucho curro y no he podido seguir el tema.
Estaba subiendo un 1% cuando lo deje y ahora vuelvo y solo un 0.30%, ha pasado algo?


----------



## juanfer (7 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahora si son viables,vaya tomadura de pelo. Fijo que la cnmv no hace nada, y todos lo hemos visto(5 dias que pasaran a la historia)
> 
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/03/07/economia/1362647090.html



Olvidaros del mercado patrio. Mirar otros mercados. Aqui hay muchos castuzos y muchos pelotazos.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

Oyendo el audio de radio burbuja sobre el fracking me ha dado por buscar la TRE de las distintas fuentes de energía.... hacendado me hallo...

Sabía que la del fracking era una puta mierda, ¿pero que la del petroleo actualmente esté en 8, cuando la eólica es de media el 18 y la solar 2-9? (cifras de hace 10años!!!)

Gensanta la que se ha liado en este pais....


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2013)

Parece que "chispea"...

Me huelo que los 1480 (SP) están a la vuelta...


----------



## vermer (7 Mar 2013)

Señor FranR ¿los de BBVA viven a su costa? (avisadme si está ya posteado). 


*BBVA ve el Ibex en 9.400 puntos en un escenario sin nuevos compratiempos - Cotizalia.com*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Señor FranR ¿los de BBVA viven a su costa? (avisadme si está ya posteado).
> 
> 
> *BBVA ve el Ibex en 9.400 puntos en un escenario sin nuevos compratiempos - Cotizalia.com*



Se comentaba, se rumoreaba, se barruntaba que algunos de los bancos jrandes nos leían.....:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (7 Mar 2013)

Y expansión basa sus recomendaciones en el jato


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Señor FranR ¿los de BBVA viven a su costa? (avisadme si está ya posteado).
> 
> 
> *BBVA ve el Ibex en 9.400 puntos en un escenario sin nuevos compratiempos - Cotizalia.com*




Sus muelas, a estos seguro que les hacen más caso que a mí.

Señores del BBVA que mus leen. O nos pasan comisiones o se acaban los niveles 

Voy a subir el enlace al Blog... :Aplauso:

P.D. Subido


----------



## tarrito (7 Mar 2013)

fuck! 
iba a trolear en los comentarios de cotizalia y resulta que hay que estar apuntao a no se qué cosa :´(

ejemplo: "sus haveis copiao del bloj de FlanL, malandrines!"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

Ostras! lo que he visto en el internete....

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/361dd6ae-b995-4fff-b010-efb5df659a5a/03.07.2013-21.17.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/361dd6ae-b995-4fff-b010-efb5df659a5a/03.07.2013-21.17.png" width="574" height="283" border="0" /></a>

:baba:



offtopic: Noticias tve: " el airbus 400M es uno de los mejores aviones militares de transporte, que lo hacen ideal para labores humanitarias" 

.... cri cri cri..... cri cri cri.... 

:XX:


----------



## tarrito (7 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se comentaba, se rumoreaba, se barruntaba que algunos de los bancos jrandes nos leían.....:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



por ser retorcido y tal ...

si nos leen los azules ¿podría ser que el jato trabaje para los rojos trolleandoles?

ienso: :ouch: 

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

¿bb de los azules y el jato botinero?

duelo en el ok corral!!!

:XX:


----------



## tarrito (7 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿bb de los azules y el jato botinero?
> 
> duelo en el ok corral!!!
> 
> :XX:



el Maese de árbitro y de juez en caso de empate 

próximamente en sus pantallas

:XX:


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena invertir 50 minutos entender el entramado que tienen montado.
> 
> Tito Faber es el amo. No lo dejéis pasar.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fWI2OPcabtk[/YOUTUBE]



A Tito Faber habría que regalarle la inmortalidad ::


----------



## juanfer (7 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Señor FranR ¿los de BBVA viven a su costa? (avisadme si está ya posteado).
> 
> 
> *BBVA ve el Ibex en 9.400 puntos en un escenario sin nuevos compratiempos - Cotizalia.com*



El equipo de estudios financieros del bbva eran muy buenos, hacían unos buenos libros. Con el internet les perdí el interés por sus publicaciones. Igual de esos ya se han prejubilados y ahora copian los niveles de FranR.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Señor FranR ¿los de BBVA viven a su costa? (avisadme si está ya posteado).
> 
> 
> *BBVA ve el Ibex en 9.400 puntos en un escenario sin nuevos compratiempos - Cotizalia.com*



Leyendo la noticia ienso: : "Los mamones estos quieren que la gacelada suba el putibex hasta los 9400".....


----------



## vermer (7 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El equipo de estudios financieros del bbva eran muy buenos, hacían unos buenos libros. Con el internet les perdí el interés por sus publicaciones. Igual de esos ya se han prejubilados y ahora copian los niveles de FranR.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2




Con toda seguridad que es como dices, pero había uno muy famoso, Miguelín Sebastián, ese gran asesor económico y minijtrín de ZP, que fue director del servicio de estudios del BBVA hasta que lo botaron. Seguramente les costaría recuperarse de su paso.

Luego lo sufrimos nosostros y de qué manera. El de las bombillas y demás...


----------



## Janus (7 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> firma española ::



English speaking ::

España está en decadencia y totalmente a por uvas. Es una oportunidad que me tiene que facilitar irme a vivir a los states.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2013)

Acabo de ver el mejor capitulo de big bang theory.
Sheldom jugando al baloncesto.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (7 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Acabo de ver el mejor capitulo de big bang theory.
> Sheldom jugando al baloncesto.



Pues el de ahora está a la altura..."tocando los bongós" XD


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2013)

Donde esta la CNMV?


http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...io-e-intenta-tomar-el-mando-en-Pescanova.html


De ser despreciada a ser una joya y en tan solo una semana.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> English speaking ::
> 
> España está en decadencia y totalmente a por uvas. Es una oportunidad que me tiene que facilitar irme a vivir a los states.



pero siga posteando en el foro ::


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Donde esta la CNMV?
> 
> 
> http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...io-e-intenta-tomar-el-mando-en-Pescanova.html
> ...



Ahora lo entiendo todo. El preconcurso lo ha provocado Carceller aprovechando la falta de liquidez de Sousa y todo para tomar el control de la empresa.No tenia sentido que Sousa hiciese semejante locura ,pescanova iba muy cargada de deuda pero podia sobrevivir.El que haya vendido a 3 y hoy lea esta noticia se le ha debido quedar una cara de tonto de campeonato. Tela las frases que estan soltando fuentes cercanas a Damm "situacion transitoria de preconcurso" "buenos activos y con perspectivas de crecimiento". Lo que ha pasado en Pescanova pasa en usa y mas de uno acaba imputado


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pero siga posteando en el foro ::



Pues claro, no dude que las Prisas serán galopadas hasta por encima de los 2 pavos. Eso o se va a 0,02 que siempre será el doble que Bankia.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues claro, no dude que las Prisas serán galopadas hasta por encima de los 2 pavos. Eso o se va a 0,02 que siempre será el doble que Bankia.



Deuda neta: Casi 3000 mill
Ingresos: En caída libre
Flujo de caja: Prácticamente 0
Beneficios: Ni tienen ni se les espera

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/PRS/financials


Las probabilidades de perder hasta la camisa son muy altas. Estas metiendo la pasta en una empresa en quiebra tecnica


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2013)

Janus, felicidades!! 

Vean un cuadrito más actualizado sobre los niveles de deuda.







Y recuerden:



> Spain has by some measures superseded Greece and Italy as Europe’s most troubled economy. But Spain took a much different path to perdition than it’s Mediterranean neighbors. Spain’s troubles were caused by a housing bubble that rivaled and possibly exceeded the real estate bubble in the U.S. From 1998 to 2006, housing prices in Spain increased 150%, with housing stock doubling in that same time period. When the bubble burst, demands of the welfare state and bank bailouts caused government debt to balloon.
> 
> All the while, this bubble masked competitiveness problems that had been mounting in Spain over the past several decades. The result is an economy that is up to its eyeballs in debt and suffering from depression-level unemployment. But efforts on the part of the Spanish government and financial institutions to reduce debt have only sunk the economy deeper in trouble. As my TIME colleague Michael Schuman wrote last month, “Whatever numbers you look at, Spain is in a death spiral, a self-defeating circle of recession and austerity that is sending one of Europe’s most important members into an economic dark ages. Spain today represents all of the failings of the monetary union, from its misconceived inception to its misguided approach to the debt crisis.”


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Deuda neta: Casi 3000 mill
> Ingresos: En caída libre
> Flujo de caja: Prácticamente 0
> Beneficios: Ni tienen ni se les espera
> ...



Exprópiese!!!:XX:


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Deuda neta: Casi 3000 mill
> Ingresos: En caída libre
> Flujo de caja: Prácticamente 0
> Beneficios: Ni tienen ni se les espera
> ...



Quieto parado!!!!, que no estoy ahí dentro ni se me ocurre. Cuando veo la oportunidad para adentro pero con el paracaídas puesto y la anilla entre los huevos.

Sé cosas pero no terminan de hacerlo. Hay ofertas reales sobre algunos activos premium pero Prisa los desecha siendo conscientes de que si los venden solo se quedarán con la mierda. Lo harán obligados y ya verás qué puntazo en bolsa. Ni lo imaginas. Esa señal se va a ver desde todos los sitios pero os dará miedo entrar porque pensaréis que ya llegáis tarde. Vais a ver lo que es un velote verde de verdad.

Pero de momento, on my side there isn't nothing interesting.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

Esta es la 2 vez que contra todo pronostico Bestinver se fija en alguna empresa que ya he mencionado previamente. Paso con iberdrola y ahora con Telefónica. Les voy a mandar un currículum, yo voy gratis con tal de estar con ellos

https://www.unience.com/blog/BENITO/telefonica


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Quieto parado!!!!, que no estoy ahí dentro ni se me ocurre. Cuando veo la oportunidad para adentro pero con el paracaídas puesto y la anilla entre los huevos.
> 
> Sé cosas pero no terminan de hacerlo. Hay ofertas reales sobre algunos activos premium pero Prisa los desecha siendo conscientes de que si los venden solo se quedarán con la mierda. Lo harán obligados y ya verás qué puntazo en bolsa. Ni lo imaginas. Esa señal se va a ver desde todos los sitios pero os dará miedo entrar porque pensaréis que ya llegáis tarde. Vais a ver lo que es un velote verde de verdad.
> 
> Pero de momento, on my side there isn't nothing interesting.



La única opción es que vendan algo que valga unos 5000 mill ( para mi es la cifra clave), si esto sucede a corto plazo si que podríamos asistir a un buen rebote ahora una vez producido saldría por patas porque la empresas habría descapitalizado el poco futuro que le quede


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La única opción es que vendan algo que valga unos 5000 mill ( para mi es la cifra clave), si esto sucede a corto plazo si que podríamos asistir a un buen rebote ahora una vez producido saldría por patas porque la empresas habría descapitalizado el poco futuro que le queda



Se te fue la cabeza. Cinco mil millones dice ::


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Quieto parado!!!!, que no estoy ahí dentro ni se me ocurre. Cuando veo la oportunidad para adentro pero con el paracaídas puesto y la anilla entre los huevos.
> 
> Sé cosas pero no terminan de hacerlo. Hay ofertas reales sobre algunos activos premium pero Prisa los desecha siendo conscientes de que si los venden solo se quedarán con la mierda. Lo harán obligados y ya verás qué puntazo en bolsa. Ni lo imaginas. Esa señal se va a ver desde todos los sitios pero os dará miedo entrar porque pensaréis que ya llegáis tarde. Vais a ver lo que es un velote verde de verdad.
> 
> Pero de momento, on my side there isn't nothing interesting.



Hay una cosa que no comprendo, dado lo apalancada que está esta empresa y sus perspectivas de ingresos menguantes, aunque venda esos activos, genere plusvalías y por lo tanto core capital, equity, o como queramos llamarlo, no parece que esas plusvalías vayan a redundar demasiado en esa reducción del nivel relativo de deuda, ¿o sí? y por lo tanto me pregunto, pq esto la hará subir en bolsa. ¿No debería ser la capacidad de esta empresa de generar futuros flujos de caja lo que incrementase su atractivo bursátil?. Your answers are always appreciated!


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2013)

¿se acuerdan del Leap Motion que les comenté? Miren lo que alguien ha hecho con él, un monitor convencional y algo de plexiglass, todo junto en lo que parece la morgue de una clínica veterinaria...

3D Display - Re-Imaging (Three.js & Leap Motion) on Vimeo

Y para los que gusten del código binario, Google les deja un pequeño entretenimiento en la web del I/O de este año:

https://developers.google.com/events/io/

Sólo hay que ir probando combinaciones de ceros y unos... por ejemplo, prueben: 11100111.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Se te fue la cabeza. Cinco mil millones dice ::



la cifra tiene su lógica porque esa es su deuda pero vamos no lo van a conseguir.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Atención:

Deuda: 5000 mill
Pasivos a corto : 1710 mill
Activos corrientes: 1650 ( casi todo son cuentas por cobrar --- 900 mill). Tienen fondo de maniobra negativo y encima el poco activo corriente son facturas de vete tu a saber quien y de vete tu a saber de que año. La empresa mas conocida de recuperación de impagos es crédito y caución, pues bien para poder operar con ellos has de contratar el servicio antes de que se haya producido el impago y son ellos mismos los que te ponen las limitaciones de la lineas de crédito en función de la ficha de cada proveedor. La deuda de prisa no es actual casi todo son refinanciaciones incluso la deuda a corto por tanto dudo que este asegurada.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no comprendo, dado lo apalancada que está esta empresa y sus perspectivas de ingresos menguantes, aunque venda esos activos, genere plusvalías y por lo tanto core capital, equity, o como queramos llamarlo, no parece que esas plusvalías vayan a redundar demasiado en esa reducción del nivel relativo de deuda, ¿o sí? y por lo tanto me pregunto, pq esto la hará subir en bolsa. ¿No debería ser la capacidad de esta empresa de generar futuros flujos de caja lo que incrementase su atractivo bursátil?. Your answers are always appreciated!



Se quitan la deuda y se quedan con un negocio muy ajustado que previsiblemente irá hacia abajo. La ilusión por generar nuevos ingresos en los negocios digitales hará el resto.

Lo importante es que pasa "dinero" desde la deuda hasta el equity y eso relanza el valor de la acción. Es un timo pero funciona.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> la cifra tiene su lógica porque esa es su deuda pero vamos no lo van a conseguir.
> 
> 
> PROMOTORA DE INFORMACIONES-A (PRS:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> ...




Es que por 5.000 kilotones no hay "algo" ni "todo".

De todas formas sigo diciendo que el día que Martorell salga por la puerta entonces sí que será el momento de dejar de mirarla. Mientras siga ahí, hay opciones.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Se quitan la deuda y se quedan con un negocio muy ajustado que previsiblemente irá hacia abajo. La ilusión por generar nuevos ingresos en los negocios digitales hará el resto.
> 
> Lo importante es que pasa "dinero" desde la deuda hasta el equity y eso relanza el valor de la acción. Es un timo pero funciona.



Supongamos que sacan esos 5000 mill de algún cabraloca que no sabe ni donde gastarlos.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Que van a hacer con el fondo de maniobra de ojo al dato...3300 mill sobre un activo total de 7600 mill de los cuales recordemos que tenemos 900 mill de facturas de vete tu a saber donde , 340 mill de otros deudores y 270 mill de inventario( yo no se si serán libros de texto, micrófonos o periódicos). Tienen un balance que da grima.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

A todo esto que compro Prisa para pagar un sobreprecio de 3300 mill??: Menudo fondo de maniobra para un balance de 7600 mill, casi es la mitad de la empresa


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

Muy sencillo, se empeñó para comprar la parte de Sogecable que no tenían y que no le hacía mandar más de lo que mandaban. Es de las mayores bullshit de la patria.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es que por 5.000 kilotones no hay "algo" ni "todo".
> 
> De todas formas sigo diciendo que el día que Martorell salga por la puerta entonces sí que será el momento de dejar de mirarla. Mientras siga ahí, hay opciones.



Yo no se como va solucionar semejante entuerto. Tiene un trabajo bastante duro por delante


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Muy sencillo, se empeñó para comprar la parte de Sogecable que no tenían y que no le hacía mandar más de lo que mandaban. Es de las mayores bullshit de la patria.



A veces me pregunto de donde saldrán estos financieros. Vaya forma de hipotecar el futuro.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eS-y2R9cmnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

Escuchar con atencion el principio del programa


http://www.ivoox.com/economia-del-subsuelo-economia-directa-06-03-2013-audios-mp3_rf_1846073_1.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Escuchar con atencion el principio del programa
> 
> 
> Economía del subsuelo - Economía Directa 06-03-2013 en mp3 (07/03 a las 09:56:13) 01:12:14 1846073 - iVoox



Ay dios mio.....


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Escuchar con atencion el principio del programa
> 
> 
> Economía del subsuelo - Economía Directa 06-03-2013 en mp3 (07/03 a las 09:56:13) 01:12:14 1846073 - iVoox



Expaña en estado puro.

Algún día pagarán.


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

Lo siento, el artículo es muy duro a estas horas de la mañana.

Una víctima más de la crisis - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Mar 2013)

Largo con tóo lo gordo!!!

Amplio Dias, entro en nhh ...


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ay dios mio.....



Ay bendiiiito !!


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ay dios mio.....











bertok dijo:


> Expaña en estado puro.
> 
> Algún día pagarán.



Que va estos se van a ir de rositas, Sebastian sabia mas de lo que parecia de hecho intento cambiar el modelo productivo del pais con las renovables pero sin el mas minimo control al final solo ha sido un lastre .Hay un articulo del pais todavia anterior y que demuestra que Mafo ya tenia constancia de la burbuja mucho antes de la conversacion de sebastian.Edito: Mafo 2003


http://elpais.com/diario/2003/07/04/economia/1057269607_850215.html


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Mar 2013)

y las pescas que aún no han empezado a cotizar....

edit: ahora si...


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Escuchar con atencion el principio del programa
> 
> 
> Economía del subsuelo - Economía Directa 06-03-2013 en mp3 (07/03 a las 09:56:13) 01:12:14 1846073 - iVoox



Queda más que claro lo que significa el térmito "élites extractivas".

Me apunto el libro que comentan ("El declive de los Dioses" de Mariano Guindal), debe merecer mucho la pena.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

Ahora viene abc diciendo que Mafo no tenia formacion financieta jajajajaja, cuando se ve claramente como en 2003 mando un ordago de cuidado a Rato a traves de su articulo en el pais


http://www.abc.es/20120528/economia/abci-mafo-esconde-banco-espana-201205281127.html


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

Otro articulo de Mafo--- año 2003

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/opinion/pinchazo-burbuja-construccion/20030927cdscdiopi_2/ 


Ver para creer,gente del pp acusandole de no parar la burbuja cuando realmente el llego al puesto en 2006 año que estallo la misma


http://www.invertia.com/noticias/articulo-final.asp?idnoticia=2735521&STAMP=Tue,24Jul201214:46:59GMT


A Mafo se le podra acusar de muchas cosas pero de os aseguro que de analfabeto no tiene ni un pelo


----------



## juanfer (8 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo siento, el artículo es muy duro a estas horas de la mañana.
> 
> Una víctima más de la crisis - ElConfidencial.com



Tremendo, vaya relato. Lo más fuerte, el señor que se ha suicidado, no ha hecho nada que no nos puede pasar a cualquiera de nosotros.

_Llevaba cinco años en el paro, pese a ser un hombre cualificado y con amplísima experiencia en el mundo de la publicidad_

No se como se tiene que llevar psicologicamente estar 5 años en paro, pero bueno tendremos que irnos preparando porque nos va a tocar, o este año el que viene, pero aquí se van a salvar pocos.


Esto se hunde.


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2013)

He oído el comienzo del programa y he encontrado el guante de repartir... ¿alguien tiene la dirección del tipo éste? grrr...

(me refiero a SanSebastián ese... que en euskera sería Don-ostia, y habría que darle algo de lo suyo)


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Escuchar con atencion el principio del programa
> 
> 
> Economía del subsuelo - Economía Directa 06-03-2013 en mp3 (07/03 a las 09:56:13) 01:12:14 1846073 - iVoox



Espectacular.

Sin palabras me he quedado. Un audio "must". Gracias Sr. Ponzi.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Mar 2013)

maese pollaste puede dar niveles?


----------



## Krim (8 Mar 2013)

Yo veo casi todo más plano que el encefalograma de Rajoy. Madre mía, vaya timo de "viernes terminal".


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Mar 2013)

piratón pandoro pescantino repartiendo amor


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> maese pollaste puede dar niveles?




Tenga cuidado con los niveles, que hay mucha euforia de gente que llega tarde a subirse al carro.... pero en todo caso, ahí va:

- quedan un par de superiores para el intradía, 8011 y 8020.

- Por abajo en intradiario, 7921, extensión al 7895. 


- Para algo más que el intradía (digamos la semana que viene) si quieren hacer un pequeño descanso y retrace, tenemos el 7854.


No tengo mucho más, debido a que estamos en máximos y por lo tanto vamos un poco en "territorio comanche". Más abajo, por supuesto, hay una plétora de objetivos, pero para ir a por ellos deben cambiar el paso y enfriarse un poco los ánimos.


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Yo veo casi todo más plano que el encefalograma de Rajoy. Madre mía, vaya timo de "viernes terminal".



espérese, que esta tarde puede haber fiesta... la dirección... pregúntesela al viento..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

Que graciosas son las coreanas....

APRENDAMOS COREANO!!!

[YOUTUBE]quF-CDV3K68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krim (8 Mar 2013)




----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Mar 2013)

Sr. Janus, si anda por ahí:
¿Podemos seguir con el mismo optimismo la evolución de GAMESA?


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Janus, si anda por ahí:
> ¿Podemos seguir con el mismo optimismo la evolución de GAMESA?



De Gamesa hay que hablar poco y vender .................. en 6 los cobardes y en 8 los valientes. Para los osados quedan los 29 euros por acción.


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De Gamesa hay que hablar poco y vender .................. en 6 los cobardes y en 8 los valientes. Para los osados quedan los 29 euros por acción.



Es usted jrande Sr. Janus:
¿Posee algún GEN del caballo de Espartero?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Mar 2013)

Y a mi que me está tentando meter unos cortos ahora que todo el mundo está en plena vorágine alcista....ienso:

Nadie va corto aun?


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

First Solar viene con el -6%.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Es usted jrande Sr. Janus:
> ¿Posee algún GEN del caballo de Espartero?



Es obvio que el reward está en el viento como diría el sub de ZP.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y a mi que me está tentando meter unos cortos ahora que todo el mundo está en plena vorágine alcista....ienso:
> 
> Nadie va corto aun?



por desgracia, SI.....::


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Mar 2013)

fran nuevo avatar va por usted


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por desgracia, SI.....::



Desde donde?


Se lo miro en un momento..:


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Mar 2013)

a este paso me van a dejar como mi avatar


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Desde donde?
> 
> 
> Se lo miro en un momento..:



a nivel de Ibex un 3% mas abajo, a nivel de etf un 6%::::


----------



## Krim (8 Mar 2013)

Podría ser peor, hombre...te podrían dejar como la de la firma de los trolls, atadito para Pandoro.


----------



## juanfer (8 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Desde donde?
> 
> 
> Se lo miro en un momento..:



FranR no tendrá los niveles por ahi a mano.


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2013)

Por cierto, Sr. Juanfer.... hoy, uno de los algos ha llegado por cuantización muy cerca de su 8090 (se queda en 8082), y por consiguiente cerca del 8100 de FranR. 

Este algo sería para el caso de un último tirón para descargar por completo la acumulación de la zona del 7K5, la que nos ha llevado a este tirón. La ventana de ejecución es para la semana que viene.


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a nivel de Ibex un 3% mas abajo, a nivel de etf un 6%::::



8518 relevante

8562 prepeponian 2, espero que difícil de superar con pull para luego continuar.


Esa es la lectura.


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Por cierto, Sr. Juanfer.... hoy, uno de los algos ha llegado por cuantización muy cerca de su 8090 (se queda en 8082), y por consiguiente cerca del 8100 de FranR.
> 
> Este algo sería para el caso de un último tirón para descargar por completo la acumulación de la zona del 7K5, la que nos ha llevado a este tirón. La ventana de ejecución es para la semana que viene.



Creo que cortan grifo antes de llegar a nivel, igual que Ibex pull (no puedo ahora mirar zona) y luego fuerte arriba.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2013)

La mañana está muy blandita, ¿no?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Mar 2013)

Vamos, que cargar cortos ahora, ni pensarlo.ienso:


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Creo que cortan grifo antes de llegar a nivel, igual que Ibex pull (no puedo ahora mirar zona) y luego fuerte arriba.



Estoy de acuerdo, ha habido un poquito de "contención", de frenazo de la alegría, entre ayer y hoy. A corto me gusta más el 8020 que he dicho antes, antes del retrace de rigor.

Pero el 8082 ese aparece con fuerza. Tal vez para la segunda pata alcista (y posiblemente la última).

Un corto cubierto en 802x para operar durante la semana que viene, podría funcionar. Digo que habría que cubrirlo porque nunca se sabe si les va a dar por hacer el home run a la zona ésta del 8090-8100 en el mismo round la semana que viene, y te meten -80 pandoros a contra que te quedas pajarito...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

8520 corto con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (8 Mar 2013)

Por cierto, Sr. Juanfer.... hoy, uno de los algos ha llegado por cuantización muy cerca de su 8090 (se queda en 8082), y por consiguiente cerca del 8100 de FranR. 

Este algo sería para el caso de un último tirón para descargar por completo la acumulación de la zona del 7K5, la que nos ha llevado a este tirón. La ventana de ejecución es para la semana que viene.



En el dax yo he cerrado los largos el miercoles en 7916, mis sistemas, me daban una fuerte bajada que no se ha producido todavía, al final a comer tochos, me he quedado sin una subidita guapa.



pollastre dijo:


> hacer un pequeño descanso y retrace, tenemos el 7854



De todas coincido con que tiene que volver a bajar para hacer un descanso y podemos volver a subir, con el nuevo tren.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8520 corto con tres cojones :Baile:



Cargo largos pero yaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En el dax yo he cerrado los largos el miercoles en 7916, mis sistemas, me daban una fuerte bajada que no se ha producido todavía, al final a comer tochos, me he quedado sin una subidita guapa.
> 
> 
> 
> De todas coincido con que tiene que volver a bajar para hacer un descanso y podemos volver a subir, con el nuevo tren.




Por cuantización, esa zona que estamos esperando me aparece en el 8011 - 8020. A ver si se toca y entonces podemos comprobarlo.

Si funciona, el primer punto para saltar y cerrar plusvies es el 7857 ése famoso.


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Cargo largos pero yaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



El guanche ha entrado en nivel relevante, se nota que al igual que bubu, se ha subido al carro del blog gayer. ::


----------



## paulistano (8 Mar 2013)

Curioso todo.

Ayer estuve de copas con unos amigos. Vino un "asesor financiero".....y hablando y tal, surge la siguiente conversación entre unas cosas y otras:

Yo: "Pues hoy he entrado en SAN a 5,84....eso sí, a 5,69 o así las vendo".

Asesóh finansiero: "No, no....tu no vendes nada...SAN a 5,84 es muy buen precio, ni se te ocurra venderlas, las dejas ahí y si baja, ya subirá"::


A este tío le pagan por asesorar así a sus clientes.

"Si baja, ya subirá":Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (8 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Cargo largos pero yaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Preveo una fuerte bajada pero el timing me esta fallando así que no se cuando. Pero no cargaría muchos largos.


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8520 corto con tres cojones :Baile:




Gato malo.

Gato malo !!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Preveo una fuerte bajada pero el timing me esta fallando así que no se cuando. Pero no cargaría muchos largos.



Tranquilo que era coña  Estoy más tentado por el lado oscuro pero no me termino de decidir. No lo veo claro, esto está demasiado manipulado. Algo se sabe que va a pasar y que puede ser muy pepón o todo lo contrario...ienso: Y si no lo veo claro no me la juego ni en un sentido ni en el otro. Y menos un viernes.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 8518 relevante
> 
> 8562 prepeponian 2, espero que difícil de superar con pull para luego continuar.
> 
> ...




una pregunta ¿cuando se refiere a pull? es bajada, gracias


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, ha habido un poquito de "contención", de frenazo de la alegría, entre ayer y hoy. A corto me gusta más el 8020 que he dicho antes, antes del retrace de rigor.
> 
> Pero el 8082 ese aparece con fuerza. Tal vez para la segunda pata alcista (y posiblemente la última).
> 
> Un corto cubierto en 802x para operar durante la semana que viene, podría funcionar. Digo que habría que cubrirlo porque nunca se sabe si les va a dar por hacer el home run a la zona ésta del 8090-8100 en el mismo round la semana que viene, y te meten -80 pandoros a contra que te quedas pajarito...



¿Un corto cubierto? ¿Eso que é lo que é?

¿Se refiere a abrir largo y corto a la vez para soltar el largo si empieza a caer antes (o en los 8090-8100 por si hay home run)?


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta ¿cuando se refiere a pull? es bajada, gracias



si y +10 caracteres

Bueno mejor aprovecho los 10 caracteres


Jato ejpertito, ya se te ha pasado la vergüenza de tus últimas actuaciones? :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8520 corto con tres cojones :Baile:



perdone pero los tres cojones los llevo yo y no usted, cagao


----------



## ddddd (8 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> First Solar viene con el -6%.



De momento son sólo 2 órdenes a las 10 de la mañana. Esperemos que sólo sea un susto :S


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

Se está liando en este nivel...


----------



## Krim (8 Mar 2013)

Venga, Mandrilada total, si es lo que estamos todos deseando .


----------



## juanfer (8 Mar 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Un corto cubierto? ¿Eso que é lo que é?
> 
> ¿Se refiere a abrir largo y corto a la vez para soltar el largo si empieza a caer antes (o en los 8090-8100 por si hay home run)?



Un corto con un stop loss, o sino te puedes comer +60 pipos en contra.


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Un corto con un stop loss, o sino te puedes comer +60 pipos en contra.



Vamos, pegarle el SL al culo y reentrar más arriba. Cuadra más obviamente... (smiley para mí ... :ouch::ouch


----------



## hombre-mosca (8 Mar 2013)

Cierre de chiringuito, trimestre y me voy de vacaciones. (100% cash).
Las eonas y el pulpo paul se han portado bien. 0,3+0,55+0,65=1,5 netos. El broker se ha alegrado tambien, y me manda una carta "como ganar dinero en bolsa sin riesgo".
Al final estaban eon y rwe "solo" un rato entre las 5 primeras del dax (yo esperaba mas). Creo que llegaran mas lejos pero no me gusta dejar posiciones de envergadura abiertas que no puedo/quiero mirar. (son mis costumbres y me importa un XXXXXXX si las respetan o no).
Pepinillo ya le dije ayer que cuidado con las solares ... a saber como acaba esto igual al final les dan un arreon.
Jran Jato, buenas de nuevo. Sin su mensaje mañanero (siempre con un "buenos dias gacelas" me era dificil separar los dias, se agradece su vuelta, pero no se pase ...).
Pasen unos buenos dias ... nos vemos ... o leemos, dejo al frente del chiringuito a los arquitectos de la muerte y al hijo del Dr. Muerte.


----------



## jaialro (8 Mar 2013)

Esto está todo finiquitado, el que tenga plusvalias en acciones que salga ya, pero ya es ya. EL intra es otra cosa, pero el que este comprado desde abajo con acciones que se olvide de la bolsa por lo menos un año.


----------



## paulistano (8 Mar 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Esto está todo finiquitado, el que tenga plusvalias en acciones que salga ya, pero ya es ya. EL intra es otra cosa, pero el que este comprado desde abajo con acciones que se olvide de la bolsa por lo menos un año.



[YOUTUBE]zeft9c6CITs[/YOUTUBE]


Pero si me acabo de poner largo:XX:


Nada nada,


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Mar 2013)

Mi madriña...vaya baile en las pescantinas!!

Vaya saltada de stops)


----------



## jaialro (8 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]zeft9c6CITs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Pero si me acabo de poner largo:XX:
> ...



Ya recogeras tu owned. Al tiempo.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Mar 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Mi madriña...vaya baile en las pescantinas!!
> 
> Vaya saltada de stops)




eres de galicia ...... no?


----------



## Arrebonico (8 Mar 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Ya recogeras tu owned. Al tiempo.



Arguméntenos algo jaialro, la vuelta nos la olemos todos, el por qué, no todos...


----------



## Krim (8 Mar 2013)

Hala, toma latigazo pandoreajatos. Aparentemente del conocido inversor vietnamita Jo Dan Sen.


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

Es un bombillo, no os preocupéis...y tu tampoco te preocupes por nosotros jai

Vamos en muy positivo, y un little reversal ni cosquillas.


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

Nos acercamos a Peponian 2 ready todo el mundo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Mar 2013)

ÚLTIMA HORA: EEUU creó 236.000 empleos en febrero: la tasa de paro bajó dos décimas, al 7,7% (14:31)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Mar 2013)

Esto puede ser bueno o malo para las bolsas...o todo lo contrario.


----------



## Arrebonico (8 Mar 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: EEUU creó 236.000 empleos en febrero: la tasa de paro bajó dos décimas, al 7,7% (14:31)



Y por eso latigazo? Es el momento de hacer las maletas...


----------



## jaialro (8 Mar 2013)

Stops para todos, jaja.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Mar 2013)

Que bien...aquellas Timofónicas que vendí al saltarme el SL en 9.47 hace un par de semanas ahora están en 11 euros ¿No mola?


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Esto puede ser bueno o malo para las bolsas...o todo lo contrario.



A lo mejor es bye bye QE


...

serán tan cabrones de marcarse un EPIC reversal...


----------



## jaialro (8 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A lo mejor es bye bye QE
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Me juego que es eso. Adeu helicopter Bernanke.


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

Gato como llevas el orto?

MM rules!!!!


----------



## boquiman (8 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A lo mejor es bye bye QE
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



No es descartable, lo que ha sido la hostia es la pedazo de barrida de stops en los futuros y por ejemplo en el eur/jpy que sigo y ha sido de cerca de 50 pipos... amagando que se iban a los cielos...

Veremos lo que nos depara la sesión usana...

Edit: Eur/Jpy ha tocado los 126 y ahora en 125...


----------



## jaialro (8 Mar 2013)

Por lo visto ha habido barrido guapo en el Dax. De la web de Carpatos.
Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## J-Z (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8520 corto con tres cojones :Baile:



unbelievable :: :XX:


----------



## jaialro (8 Mar 2013)

Se ha podido hacer perfectamente 600 $ con el futuro del Eurodolar con un contrato. Eso si habría que tenerlos muy duros.


----------



## boquiman (8 Mar 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Por lo visto ha habido barrido guapo en el Dax. De la web de Carpatos.
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



Posible teoría:

Barremos todos los cortos, entran todas las órdenes de stop de compra por encima de los máximos de la sesión, y tiramos esto a tomar por culo yéndonos nosotros sólos con el dinero de toda la peña....

(1 teoría de tantas...)


----------



## jaialro (8 Mar 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Posible teoría:
> 
> Barremos todos los cortos, entran todas las órdenes de stop de compra por encima de los máximos de la sesión, y tiramos esto a tomar por culo yéndonos nosotros sólos con el dinero de toda la peña....
> 
> (1 teoría de tantas...)



Parece que va a ser asi.


----------



## jaialro (8 Mar 2013)

j-z dijo:


> unbelievable :: :XX:



Awesome, la ostia puta.


----------



## boquiman (8 Mar 2013)

A corto plazo me parece a mi que esto está un poco maduro... Demasiada euforia alcista...
Pudiera ser que necesite un poco de color rojo para cojer carrerilla y buscar metas más altas...


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Nos acercamos a Peponian 2 ready todo el mundo



La verdad es que llevas un tiempo leyendo de puta madre el mercado. Enhorabuena.

¿o es que la ausencia del gato no te ha jodido la estrategia?. Porque otra cosa no es pero un cenizo de cohones sí.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## paulistano (8 Mar 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Ya recogeras tu owned. Al tiempo.



No hay owneds, si le hubiera hecho caso me estaria tirando de los pelosienso:

Disfrute de pepon:Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

salto stop 8550 :ouch: espero al ibex en el nivel fosa comun , sera el fin del siemprealcismo :no:


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stop 8550 :ouch: espero al ibex en el nivel fosa comun , sera el fin del siemprealcismo :no:



Abre largos, te lo digo de forma egoista


----------



## paulistano (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stop 8550 :ouch: espero al ibex en el nivel fosa comun , sera el fin del siemprealcismo :no:




Jajaja.....cuando un troll en vez de trollear no hace otra cosa que el ridículo debería plantearse su papel dentro de toda esta historiaienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Abre largos, te lo digo de forma egoista



jran bajista a la vista y mistica alcista perdida a unos pipos seran defendidas a muelte :no:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Mar 2013)

Pues los 9400 ya no quedán tan lejos...:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Jajaja.....cuando un troll en vez de trollear no hace otra cosa que el ridículo debería plantearse su papel dentro de toda esta historiaienso:



ahora es cuando cuando mi trolleo puede ser mas mejor , te voy a trollear que te va a encantar


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora es cuando cuando mi trolleo puede ser mas mejor , te voy a trollear que te va a encantar



Ahí lleva razón el gato, cuanto más alto está el Churribex más posibilidades de acertar con los cortos. Un genio!!!!!! :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues los 9400 ya no quedán tan lejos...:fiufiu:



pero el ejpertito que dice eso de los 9400 no tiene ni gota coñocimiento , la jran bajista no lo permitira :no:


----------



## boquiman (8 Mar 2013)

Esta sesión usana va a ser épica, para bien o para mal.

(mis cuartos están apostados a la baja... esperemos no perderlos)


----------



## casconet (8 Mar 2013)

*Esto tiene margen para subir todavía más de 1.000 puntos (IBEX)*

Parece que el IBEX va un poco retrasado en el timing hacia su objetivo en 9.700 pero se está poniendo las pilas ultimamente...

Saludos y muchas gracias a todos los foreros de este hilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nero-2013-the-end-is-here-19.html#post8015150



muertoviviente dijo:


> pero el ejpertito que dice eso de los 9400 no tiene ni gota coñocimiento , la jran bajista no lo permitira :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Mar 2013)

Me cajo en la gran bajista, en los felinos, la fed, y todo lo que suene a bajadas.....yo Creo que os podeis arriesgar que a pandoro lo voy a dejar cansado.


----------



## boquiman (8 Mar 2013)

casconet dijo:


> Parece que el IBEX va un poco retrasado en el timing hacia su objetivo en 9.700 pero se está poniendo las pilas ultimamente...
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias a todos los foreros de este hilo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nero-2013-the-end-is-here-19.html#post8015150



El IBEX es así de chulo, en unas pocas sesiones se pone a la altura de los demás y los deja a la altura del betún, con dos cojones...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2013)

Reversal

jo jo jo

que crack esta gente


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

casconet dijo:


> Parece que el IBEX va un poco retrasado en el timing hacia su objetivo en 9.700 pero se está poniendo las pilas ultimamente...
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias a todos los foreros de este hilo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nero-2013-the-end-is-here-19.html#post8015150



Te di un thanks en ese momento y te lo vuelvo a dar :Aplauso:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Me cajo en la gran bajista, en los felinos, la fed, y todo lo que suene a bajadas.....yo Creo que os podeis arriesgar que a pandoro lo voy a dejar cansado.



Uno que entra corto en ibex, venga. Me gustan las causas perdidas.


----------



## boquiman (8 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Reversal
> 
> jo jo jo
> 
> que crack esta gente



Llevamos sólo 15 minutos de sesion usana pero tiene toda la pinta que van a crujir unos cuantos ojales...

La puta excusa, que adios QE...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Llevamos sólo 15 minutos de sesion usana pero tiene toda la pinta que van a crujir unos cuantos ojales...
> 
> La puta excusa, que adios QE...



Son días perfectos, redondos, limpios en el horizonte...y zasca!!

Ya he visto mucho de estos


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

Están estirando el dolor de cortos al máximo. En 8562 no ha tenido volumen, que si lo hemos tenido y muy trabajado en 518.

Mi opinión, debemos de volver por debajo de 562 antes del martes.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Están estirando el dolor de cortos al máximo. En 8562 no ha tenido volumen, que si lo hemos tenido y muy trabajado en 518.
> 
> Mi opinión, debemos de volver por debajo de 562 antes del martes.



Uffff y no podía ser antes de cerrar hoy? es que me viene mal quedarme abierto todo el finde ? :rolleye: mire usted.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2013)




----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

Miren bien la plata porque se dispara. La han metido un arreón hacia abajo durante la sesión para que saltasen los stops y después se han puesto a cargar como bestias. Lo llevarán a 3200 o más.

Hay un reward bastante fiable.


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8520 corto con tres cojones :Baile:



Zas! en toa la boca... y van... ::

De todas formas, gracias es usted un consuelo cuando las cosas se me tuercen...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Zas! en toa la boca... y van... ::
> 
> De todas formas, gracias es usted un consuelo cuando las cosas se me tuercen...



mal de muchos consuelo de tontos :ouch: pero le advierto que el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista va a causar un owned epico , asi que tened mente fria ejpertitos :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mal de muchos consuelo de tontos :ouch: pero le advierto que el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista va a causar un *owned epico* , asi que tened mente fria ejpertitos :fiufiu:



El día menos pensado :XX: :XX: 

Como era eso "ejpertitos cuando pepón va a asomar....." 400 puntos después de que se acabara la linde. :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mal de muchos consuelo de tontos :ouch: pero le advierto que el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista va a* causar un owned epico* , asi que tened mente fria ejpertitos :fiufiu:



¿sabe que pasa? que para cuando nos toca recogerlo a los demás... ¡ya no quedan! acaparador...!! :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿sabe que pasa? que para cuando nos toca recogerlo a los demás... ¡ya no quedan! acaparador...!! :XX:



lo que ustec diga , pero si creeis que esto puede llegar a los 9400 ya teneis el owned asegurado


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

pero de donde cojones sacan el 9400 ? la falta de coñocimiento es muu mala :ouch:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Mar 2013)

Bueno, fuera con 250 leuros menos. Esto está intratable.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Bueno, fuera con 250 leuros menos. Esto está intratable.



espera al lunes para cargar cortos


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2013)

Estoy tan metido en obras que no me habia dado ni cuenta....HOY era la renovacion de cortos y visto lo visto tambien ha sido de recompra


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-41002288




muertoviviente dijo:


> espera al lunes para cargar cortos





Te doy la razon,a ser posible nunca abrais cortos el dia que toque renovaciones


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

Ponziiiii las ptcom cojonudas!
Vamoooooh!
Zombie movieeee!


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Mar 2013)

hasta timofónica esta-lla.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

9400 dicen :XX: estos ejpertitos aun no saben que es lo que paro en seco al ibex en los 8750 :rolleye:

ahora el ibex se enfrentara a la jran bajista y a la mistica alcista perdida reforzandose la una a la otra , entre los 8700-8800 seran aniquilados las gacelillas que buscan el 9400 ::


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2013)

Joer iba yo a preguntar si los moviimentos de rating eran más habituales al cierre europeo o al cierre yankie... y entonces... Italia!!


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2013)

Y mira que nos hacen de-sufríii... luego nos hacen una pedorreta y acaban en máximos del día, de la semana, del mes, del año y de la historia...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Joer, mira que nos hacen de-sufríii... luego nos hacen una pedorreta y acaban en máximos del día, de la semana, del mes, del año y de la historia...



el siemprealcismo durara como mucho hasta el vencimiento , advertido quedas :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cdB9lTUyshM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el siemprealcismo durara como mucho hasta el vencimiento , advertido quedas :no:



Creo que estás quedando un poco mal. No insistas más porque peor es difícil lograrlo.

Eres más divertido cuando cuelgas fotos de tetas 

[YOUTUBE]5sMKX22BHeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (8 Mar 2013)

Jatencio postea boobs!!?? dónde??

como enlace tetas igual que pronostica subidas-bajadas, va a pinchar el link RITA


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

en eso estamos pezkeñin


----------



## jaialro (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el siemprealcismo durara como mucho hasta el vencimiento , advertido quedas :no:



Exacto, en el vencimiento para abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Exacto, en el vencimiento para abajo.



pero antes van a trollear que te va a encantar :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2013)

Parece que está habiendo tortas en yankilandia... y cada uno a su bola...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Parece que está habiendo tortas en yankilandia... y cada uno a su bola...



estamos ya de finde atman... programando :: :: ::


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero antes van a trollear que te va a encantar :fiufiu:



can you feel the shame?.


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> estamos ya de finde atman... programando :: :: ::



Ah! no, no me refería a ustedes! Me refería a ellos, a los yankies... que no lo "tenían" demasiado claro. Doble confusión, sensación única...


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

No os perdáis la plata la semana que viene :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## atman (8 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No os perdáis la plata la semana que viene :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Repe, ya avisó Janus. No me mola la plata.


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Repe, ya avisó Janus. No me mola la plata.



Lo de Janus es azar, lo mío es the truth ::


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

First Solar se va a ir por el retrete.


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2013)

Hoygale, chúngale.... de esto de ahí abajo, 70 puntos en el Dax y ni un mísero thanks, malvadoh roedoreh.... nadie me quiere !! ::::::



pollastre dijo:


> ...... A corto me gusta más el 8020 que he dicho antes, antes del retrace de rigor.
> 
> ..............
> 
> Un corto cubierto en 802x para operar durante la semana que viene, podría funcionar......


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de Janus es azar, lo mío es the truth ::



Las velas en timeframe de horas para las 15:00 y 16:00 son importantes.

No te cansas de ser tan pesimista siempre, Put some bobbies in your eyes.


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las velas en timeframe de horas para las 15:00 y 16:00 son importantes.
> 
> No te cansas de ser tan pesimista siempre, Put some bobbies in your eyes.



Mamón, estoy diciendo que la Ag se va para arriba.

Toma tetas


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 9400 dicen :XX: estos ejpertitos aun no saben que es lo que paro en seco al ibex en los 8750 :rolleye:
> 
> ahora el ibex se enfrentara a la jran bajista y a la mistica alcista perdida reforzandose la una a la otra , entre los 8700-8800 seran aniquilados las gacelillas que buscan el 9400 ::




BBVA ve el Ibex en 9.400 puntos en un escenario sin nuevos compratiempos - Cotizalia.com


 


Se tocará o no, pero deje de hacer el ridículo!!!

Edit: Por cierto récord de visitas al blog dos días consecutivos.... esto me carga de más responsabilidad. Sus muelas!! 380 almas cada día.


----------



## tarrito (8 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Mamón, estoy diciendo que la Ag se va para arriba.
> 
> Toma tetas



joder Bertok! ahora tengo que tocarme otra vez :ouch:

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Mamón, estoy diciendo que la Ag se va para arriba.
> 
> Toma tetas


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

Viernes terminal ::

[YOUTUBE]GsapZulALLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

Vaaaaaaaaamos coño

[YOUTUBE]5GdYYMJpvh4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Mar 2013)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck (Live At Donington) HD - YouTube


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> First Solar se va a ir por el retrete.



Si ustec lo dice me salgo pagando las comisiones.


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Mar 2013)

Los expansivos en plan expansivo: martí saballs

610,8 KM = 0 KM - La bolsa siempre anticipa (bueno o malo) - Blogs Expansin.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero antes van a trollear que te va a encantar :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2013)

Viernes tarde en HVEI35, están ustedes hablando de boobs o coches?

Da igual, utilizo comodín ::


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Viernes terminal ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]GsapZulALLA[/YOUTUBE]



es tu hermana o es que ya te ass hormoneao :ouch:


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

Ojo a los 10 últimos minutos de la sesión, puede verse una vela escombro. Puede ser el reward del fin de la semana.


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es tu hermana o es que ya te ass hormoneao :ouch:



te equivocas, con la familia no se chinga ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

joder con lo de caja navarra...... hijadeputa la tipa esa
ostras el otro mamón...

en tve...si soy masoca

Merecen sufrir ad infinitum


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

Reve, como te va? 
tasmás perdioquelbarcodelarró


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EqypznEMPVs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]iClYYvC8kMY[YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]fVzcpbH_2jA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]q60eKiQQgRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

a veces pareces normal bertok , hoy no pero a veces :fiufiu:

bueno señores voy a dejar mi hoja de ruta para que el owned sea epico , el lunes abrimos con gap al alza y nos vamos a los 8750 aprox pa luego guanear y para el martes o miercoles volvemos a maximos por el vencimiento .

pero a mas largo plazo veo la combinacion jran bajista + alcista perdida insuperable , veo rally bajista en 2 tramos 8800-7650 8100-7950 :Baile:


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a veces pareces normal bertok , hoy no pero a veces :fiufiu:
> 
> bueno señores voy a dejar mi hoja de ruta para que el owned sea epico , el lunes abrimos con gap al alza y nos vamos a los 8750 aprox pa luego guanear y para el martes o miercoles volvemos a maximos por el vencimiento .
> 
> pero a mas largo plazo veo la combinacion jran bajista + alcista perdida insuperable , veo rally bajista en 2 tramos 8800-7650 8100-7950 :Baile:



Jato, come galletas para crecer ::


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

rally bajista 8800-7650 rebote y segundo tramo 8100-6950 , en el anterior mensaje escribi 8100-7950 :ouch:


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero de donde cojones sacan el 9400 ? la falta de coñocimiento es muu mala :ouch:



:ouch:

sr Gato, estoy empezando a pensar que los suyo no es troleo, es falta de oxígeno durante su alumbramiento (sin ácritud y sin ánimo de ofender).

Llevo leyéndole casi dos años a usted y también a los ilustres del foro, y sólo le puedo decir que es un privilegio, yo al menos así lo considero, que gente como los Fran (el de antes y el de ahora), MM, el sr. Pollastre o sr.Mulder (por citar a los BIG BIG) escriban sobre como ven los mercados desde sus sistemas. Personalmente, sin ser una persona que ni se dedica al trading, ni tiene intención de hacerlo me puedo hacer una idea de cómo o porqué les salen esas PROYECCIONES. Trataré de explicárselo desde mi "úmirde" punto de vista. 

En pocas palabras se puede decir que los sistemas de estos señores, entre otras muchas cosas, lo que hacen es espiar lo que hacen los actores que tienen mucha mucha "platita". Una vez que sus sistemas detectan cuando y cuanta platita meten estos actores, mediante unos determinados algoritmos esos sistemas calcularan cuales son los objetivos más probables para esas cargas. Y aquí creo recordar que según los maeses, los leoncios suelen trabajar con unos determinados objetivos en base a lo cargado. Evidentemente en este negocio no siempre se acierta, y a veces los sistemas también fallan (o las interpretaciones de las señales de esos sistemas). Pero si hay que elegir entre unas lineas mejor o peor tiradas, o coger el rebufo de lo que hacen los "chungale", digo yo que lo sensato será seguir a los "chungale".

Vuelva a camino de "umirda" Jatencio y escuche a los maestros. Su bolsillo se lo agradecerá.


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> sr Gato, estoy empezando a pensar que los suyo no es troleo, es falta de oxígeno durante su alumbramiento (sin ácritud y sin ánimo de ofender).
> 
> ...



El jato cobra una pasta por trollear el jilo ......... o no tiene mucha idea.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

Yo creo que va a bajar hasta 13000 para luego subir hasta los míticos 5500. Ahí hará techo y volverá al lateral de 8400-8402.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

MV no necesita de los ejpertitos , se sabe defender el solo 

si el ibex supera la zona 8700-8800 los 9400 no van a tener la menor importancia porque el objetivo estara muchisimo mas arriba :no:

ya se los dice MV el maestro de sabiduria , los 8700-8800 no seran superados , ujtedeh veran pero en el medio plazo MV es insuperable :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV no necesita de los ejpertitos , se sabe defender el solo
> 
> si el ibex supera la zona 8700-8800 los 9400 no van a tener la menor importancia porque el objetivo estara muchisimo mas arriba :no:
> 
> ya se los dice MV el maestro de sabiduria , los 8700-8800 no seran superados , ujtedeh veran pero en el medio plazo MV es insuperable :Aplauso:



Con esa alcista me rompo el pecho :XX::XX::XX::XX: que webox tienes

Vaaaaaaaamos ::

[YOUTUBE]HBWKeYOY20I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Con esa alcista me rompo el pecho :XX::XX::XX::XX: que webox tienes
> 
> Vaaaaaaaamos ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HBWKeYOY20I[/YOUTUBE]



a que si


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

Jatencio... la banda superior de esa bolinger .... ¿por donde pasa?

9400


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jatencio... la banda superior de esa bolinger .... ¿por donde pasa?
> 
> 9400



alguna explicacion tenia que tener lo del 9400 , pero es casi imposible romper la jran bajista apoyada por la jran alcista , estan a apenas 50 puntos y ademas es que es de manual la llevan ahi para el vencimiento y los gringos mas no van a subir , para superar la mega resistencia gringa hace falta por lo menos una correccion decente .

por otro lado en los PMI el unico que se hiba mas al carajo el mes pasado es ejpain , el ibex bajo mi humilde punto de vista es carne de triangulo simetrico :bla:


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

No se ha dejado el SP, vamos a ver si termina o no troleando antes del happy week-end.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Con esa alcista me rompo el pecho :XX::XX::XX::XX: que webox tienes
> 
> Vaaaaaaaamos ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HBWKeYOY20I[/YOUTUBE]



me viene a la cabeza como hace un par de años , en los tiempos del triangulo simetrico , postie una bajista del SAN en semanal ignorando las mechas y el personal se lo paso pipa pero luego ya no se vacilaron mucho


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV no necesita de los ejpertitos , se sabe defender el solo
> 
> si el ibex supera la zona 8700-8800 los 9400 no van a tener la menor importancia porque el objetivo estara muchisimo mas arriba :no:
> 
> ya se los dice MV el maestro de sabiduria , los 8700-8800 no seran superados , ujtedeh veran pero en el medio plazo MV es insuperable :Aplauso:



A usted las rayas le salen muy caras. Deben tener un muy buen corte porque lo paga a precio de oro como si fuesen rocas de 29 gr.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

Sin ánimo troleandis...

Jato lo malo de sus gráficos es que los ajusta a lo que quiere decir en lugar de ajustarse a lo que ellos dicen.


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV no necesita de los ejpertitos , se sabe defender el solo
> 
> si el ibex supera la zona 8700-8800 los 9400 no van a tener la menor importancia porque el objetivo estara muchisimo mas arriba :no:
> 
> ya se los dice MV el maestro de sabiduria , los 8700-8800 no seran superados , ujtedeh veran pero en el medio plazo MV es insuperable :Aplauso:



Deje que suba hasta donde quiera, que para los que tenemos sangre de oso esta subida es una bendición.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2013)

si superan los 8700-8800 pasare a ser alcista , mientras tanto en el ibex solo hay que pensar en negativo


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

No olvidéis comprar.

A partir del minuto 20 :ouch::ouch::ouch:.

Economía del subsuelo - Economía Directa 06-03-2013 en mp3 (07/03 a las 09:56:13) 01:12:14 1846073 - iVoox


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No olvidéis comprar.
> 
> A partir del minuto 20 :ouch::ouch::ouch:.
> 
> Economía del subsuelo - Economía Directa 06-03-2013 en mp3 (07/03 a las 09:56:13) 01:12:14 1846073 - iVoox



Ya lo oí esta mañana...compramos bancos no? Un poco de cada. Quizás alguna constructora....:: ::


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya lo oí esta mañana...compramos bancos no? Un poco de cada. Quizás alguna constructora....:: ::



Ahorra, va a hacer falta para sobrevivir al menos una década en el país (el que se quede).

Van a ser necesarios ahorros equivalentes a muchos años de consumo para aguantar el tirón.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahorra, va a hacer falta para sobrevivir al menos una década en el país (el que se quede).
> 
> Van a ser necesarios ahorros equivalentes a muchos años de consumo para aguantar el tirón.



Vamos a por la maleta _mejón_...


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos a por la maleta _mejón_...



metralleta y maleta.


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

Escuchad a partir del minuto 49 8:


----------



## vermer (8 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> First Solar se va a ir por el retrete.



First solar, o el sector solar en general? 

Por cierto, enhorabuena por el curro nuevo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Escuchad a partir del minuto 49 8:



Bueno solo dicen cosas de sentido común.

Si no hay pasta, recortarán pensiones si o si. Cuando las recorten se liará.
Luego lo de los funcis, pues de cajón. Si no hay pelas, habrá que bajarles el sueldo.

Lo interesante es lo que hablan de romper la espiral deflacionaria.


Ahhh y lo de España=Portugal+crisis bancaria+crisis inmobiliaria.


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno solo dicen cosas de sentido común.
> 
> Si no hay pasta, recortarán pensiones si o si. Cuando las recorten se liará.
> Luego lo de los funcis, pues de cajón. Si no hay pelas, habrá que bajarles el sueldo.
> ...



Va en serio, en la expaña de los próximos 20 años, trabajar para vivir será un infierno.

El que tenga capital va a ser el rey del lugar.

Lo de los pepitos y sus cipotecas ha sido una cagada histórica.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> First solar, o el sector solar en general?
> 
> Por cierto, enhorabuena por el curro nuevo.



El sector está débil pero el mensaje se centra más que nada en First Solar. De momento, be careful.


----------



## gamba (8 Mar 2013)

Yo diria que esta llegando la hora de las pensiones... Este domingo el follonero les dedica el programa, imaginen la que se va a liar. Sumenle que la troika quiere sangre por el deficit de 2012 y... pasito a pasito hacia el MFBH.


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2013)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Evidentemente en este negocio no siempre se acierta, y a veces los sistemas también fallan (*o las interpretaciones de las señales de esos sistemas*).




* suspiro *

Dígamelo a mí, dígamelo.... que por capuletto majoris del Reino, contrarié a mi sistema con una de mis interpretaciones humanas de ejperto, y he acabado perdiéndome un swing de +450 puntos en apenas 5 días.

Gato malo.
Gato malo !!!


----------



## atman (9 Mar 2013)

Lo jodío es que los demás no hemos pillado tampoco su cacho... Esta semana alguien se ha puesto las botas...


----------



## tarrito (9 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> * suspiro *
> 
> Dígamelo a mí, dígamelo.... que por capuletto majoris del Reino, contrarié a mi sistema con una de mis interpretaciones humanas de ejperto, y he acabado perdiéndome un swing de +450 puntos en apenas 5 días.
> 
> ...



Aprenda y aprehenda Jatencio, humildad y conocimiento a la par :Aplauso:

y ustek por tocar la bicha: Mal Zeus Mal :no:


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

Terrorífico :8: El que no sepa inglés que lo pase por el traductor

Slow Money - Big Money | Zero Hedge


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

Espero que los larguistas sepáis largaros antes de pagar la última copa

"The V2 money velocity at all time lows tells you that banks and corporations are hoarding cash and not hiring or lending.

It tells you that the FED has simply enabled another bubble - they have facilitated a ramp up in equities and supposedly housing and consumer debt so they can crash the mother fucker all over again and Wall Street can get bailed out again on the backs of The People AGAIN.

It is as clear as day if you look at the labor participation rate, the markets at all time highs, the sector rotation and churning of the hedgies and algo HFT machines in low volume, the lack of consumer saving and declines in income, increases in debt, and the non-stop FED jizz fest throwing $85 BILLION per month at buying crap to benefit the banks.

It has no benefit to the populace beyond illusory "wealth" or "net worth" of money trapped in 401K's and IRA's that is illiquid and can be taxed or vaporized overnight by a government controlled by monied interests and Jon Corzine types who grease the palms of politicians all across Western Civilization to the point that the politicians need a pint of Dawn detergent to turn a door knob.

This is the greatest lie, the greatest Ponzi, the greatest scam in the history of Western Civilization. It will end with wailing and gnashing of teeth. It is in 3D and 20/20 vision with Sensurround and smell technology but the three monkeys are deaf, dumb, and blind to the baboons wrecking the nations of the West."


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

8:8:8:

All that has happened in the last thirty years or so, is for the economy to constantly draw forward expansion (demand...) because it has been threatening stall speed since 1981. Cheaper and cheaper money was the result and that was to continue the forward velocity of money. Everyone knew what would happen if the velocity of money stalled. Everything would implde.

Alan Greenspan saw the Thelma and Louise scenario playing out for the global economy with his pedal to the metal, easy-money policy. Indeed, once he'd realised he'd made a giant mistake, he tried to reverse course and, seemingly out of nowhere, began to raise rates. He knew it was too late for that, so he gunned it and headed for the cliff at full speed, taking everybody but Brad Pitt with him.

What Dr. Bernanke and the Fed now have to deal with is the result of a systematic drawing forward of credit expansion that has been in place for many years. In his- perhaps arrogance?- he believed that he could pull the world out of credit contraction by blowing the biggest bubbles the world has ever seen, that of ZIRP, TARP and QE4evah.

Now, he is terrified because he, as Alan Greenspan, sees that it is too late for anything to stop the contraction of credit. He can't blow hard enough like he thought he could. In the words of the youth today: epic FAIL.

So in a roundabout way, I would suggest that you're looking at this the wrong way...backward, in fact. The Fed's easy-money policies are not now failing but have failed the entire time. In fact, there is no way they could have worked in the first place. Greenspan knew in 1995 that it was too far gone. Now he can only shake his head at the mess he helped create.

What we are left with is credit expansion not even sitting still any more but contracting in an exponential fashion, as your chart shows. All this will come home to roost sooner or later. There is no "out" of this one. We are in the midst of the biggest deflationary scenario in the history of global economics (that may be a bit of an exaggerration...), and there is nothing we can do to stop it. It is best to let it happen and get out of the way.


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

The Velocity of Circulation - Henry Hazlitt - Mises Daily


----------



## tarrito (9 Mar 2013)

si en vez de leer al Durden ése, leyera esto otro 8:

La subida de la bolsa y la relajación de la prima de riesgo anticipan una mejoría - elEconomista.es

:: :XX:


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que los larguistas sepáis largaros antes de pagar la última copa
> 
> "The V2 money velocity at all time lows tells you that banks and corporations are hoarding cash and not hiring or lending.
> 
> ...



De eso se trata, de inflar la bolsa para que el optimismo de la gente no se venga abajo y que por encima de todo sean los ricos los que mantengan su posición.

Este es el motivo principal por el que no se genera inflación ya que la población final no huele ni un duro.

Esto tampoco es tan malo para los que han sido prudentes y tienen capital ya que cada vez más puede adquirir más con el mismo o con menos dinero. La inflación empobrece a todos por igual.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

Por cierto, ahora es uno de esos momentos en los que la lógica y la realidad presentan amplias divergencias (como bien dice el título del hilo abierto por Market Maker).

Por ello, "ojos antes que cerebro" y largas plusvis para Gamesa.


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora es uno de esos momentos en los que la lógica y la realidad presentan amplias divergencias (como bien dice el título del hilo abierto por Market Maker).
> 
> Por ello, "ojos antes que cerebro" y largas plusvis para Gamesa.



Lee el artículo de zerohedge y guárdalo en favoritos.

Te lo recordaré cuando hablemos ::


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lee el artículo de zerohedge y guárdalo en favoritos.
> 
> Te lo recordaré cuando hablemos ::



Le había leído prontito esta mañana porque me saltó en Twitter. Nada que no sepamos. Lo importante es que la clave hay que tenerla clara: es la FED la que mantiene todo el tinglado y mientras lo haga .... seguirá todo subiendo.

La bolsa no sube o baja porque la situación sea una u otra. Sube o baja simplemente porque entra o sale dinero.


----------



## paulistano (9 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Escuchad a partir del minuto 49 8:



Casi me sienta mal el cafe:ouch:

Estamos jodidos, si...ienso:


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Le había leído prontito esta mañana porque me saltó en Twitter. Nada que no sepamos. Lo importante es que la clave hay que tenerla clara: es la FED la que mantiene todo el tinglado y mientras lo haga .... seguirá todo subiendo.
> 
> La bolsa no sube o baja porque la situación sea una u otra. Sube o baja simplemente porque entra o sale dinero.



No te lo digo por la bolsa ahora, si no por lo que va a venir después. 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Casi me sienta mal el cafe:ouch:
> 
> Estamos jodidos, si...ienso:



Ante eso:

Name:

Working Experience:

Education:

Language Skills:


y tal

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ante eso:
> 
> Name:
> 
> ...



Name: Bertok

Working Experience: Killer

Education: Street

Language Skills: Caló

¿tengo curro? ::


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No te lo digo por la bolsa ahora, si no por lo que va a venir después. 8:



Después lo que viene es una gran e histórica oportunidad.

Toda la historia humana (la península "Hibérica" está habitada desde hace unos dos millones de años) se basa en la diferencia relativa entre las clases: ricos/pobres, pito/coñe, bueno/malo, fuerte/débil ...... Todo el tinglado y sobre todo la economía se basa en una distribución "ineficaz" (o eficaz para otros) de los recursos y éstos han mutado con el tiempo (vacas, tierras, dinero, oro, mujeres, .....).

En el último medio siglo se había producido el mayor estrechamiento de la historia entre las diferentes clases sociales y eso no se puede permitir porque no hay recursos para todos. Han dado el golpe en la mesa y se van a dedicar unos años a volver a ensanchar la diferencia y posibilidades de las clases sociales. De esto se sabe mucho en Latinoamérica.

Antiguamente, ese ensanchamiento "de lo social" se producía con la expropiación y el robo violento. Hoy en día el robo es más "por lo bajinis" que "por lo violente" y ahí surge la gran oportunidad para quienes hemos sido prudentes y hemos atesorado un buen capital. El mundo es lo suficientemente amplio como para no depender "de un señor" como en la antiguedad. Ahora más que nunca ser listo y tener sangre fría puede permitir dar una salto impresionante del cual también pueden disfrutar al menos 3 generaciones nuestras (y nosotros por supuesto).

Dicho esto, ojalá dure unos años más la crisis porque el salto será mayor. No piensen que es una postura cruel porque los "de abajo" están y estarán jodidos sea cual sea el escenario. Los castuzos necesitan carnaza lo mismo que una hoguera necesita madera y rastrojos. Lo uno sin lo otro simplemente does'nt work.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Name: Bertok
> 
> Working Experience: Killer
> 
> ...



Tantos años aquí y aún no habéis aprendido.


Working Experience: *whore dealer*

Education: *only financial skills and know how to handle an ax*

Language Skills: *close your mouth unless you're gonna kiss a "pibón"*

*BOBBIES, BOBBIES, BOBBIES, BOBBIES, BOBBIES, BOBBIES, BOBBIES, BOBBIES*


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tantos años aquí y aún no habéis aprendido.
> 
> 
> Working Experience: *whore dealer*
> ...



Los Bobbies para tí, yo me quedo con las boobs :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2013)

yo iba a decir castuzo....


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Mar 2013)

Janus, esa idea ya te la he leido anteriormente.

Ese buen posicionamiento, ese aprovechar el momento actual crítico, esa capitalización familiar....como puede ser aprovechada?? : acciones, inmo, negocio, metales, cash....???

Me refiero a que yo tambien veo una oprtunidad para los que no estamos entrampaos en unos años salir de esta en mejor posición a rebufo de los de arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los Bobbies para tí, yo me quedo con las boobs :XX::XX::XX:



LOL!!!!

Janus es un poco raro a veces. 

Hay dias que prefiere esto








a esto








::::::::::


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los Bobbies para tí, yo me quedo con las boobs :XX::XX::XX:



Es evidente que no lo has cogido ::


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Janus es un poco raro a veces.
> 
> ...



Estoy haciendo planes en estos días. One clue.

[YOUTUBE]0UjsXo9l6I8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los Bobbies para tí, yo me quedo con las boobs :XX::XX::XX:



La última vez que te corrijo salvo que me pagues clases particulares.

bobby es el calificativo que se utiliza para mentar a un policía de perfil bajo, vamos que es el que hace la calle y el que protege a los ciudadanos. En el escenario que viene ..... vamos a necesitar muchos bobbies.

No confundas con boobs porque de esas cada uno nos hemos abastecido durante los últimos años. Otra cuestión es si ha sido gratis o ha costado dinero ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy haciendo planes en estos días. One clue.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0UjsXo9l6I8[/YOUTUBE]



¿Cita con Pandoro? 

:XX::XX::XX::XX:

¿Otra vez?


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Janus, esa idea ya te la he leido anteriormente.
> 
> Ese buen posicionamiento, ese aprovechar el momento actual crítico, esa capitalización familiar....como puede ser aprovechada?? : acciones, inmo, negocio, metales, cash....???
> 
> Me refiero a que yo tambien veo una oprtunidad para los que no estamos entrampaos en unos años salir de esta en mejor posición a rebufo de los de arriba.



La oportunidad se otea / barrunta / huele / atisba pero aún no ha mostrado su rostro.

El mejor escenario para enriquecimiento para unos pocos es la combinación de tener capital (eso es un limitante que muchos ya no pueden superar, las fiestas se pagan caras y excluyen) con una secuencia de deflación / inflación. En esa historia se está ahora mismo.

¿por qué deflación?. Pues es muy sencillo, porque elimina poder de compra para muchos y para los otros ofrece una oportunidad histórica para adquirir activos a precio de "sustitución".
¿por qué inflación? Pues muy sencillo porque una vez atesorados los activos se va a tirar hacia arriba de sus precios y se generará una exclusiva y reducida pléyade de nuevos rentistas.

Cuando llegue el momento lo comentaremos. El dinero en el mundo se mueve de un sitio a otro y allá donde va tira de los precios hacia arriba. Los pisos volverán a tener su momento y cuando llegue ofrecerán una magnífica oportunidad de tener algo que genera doble rendimiento: actuarán como un bono y también generarán rendimiento por incremento de valor.
Las commodities estructuralmente serán alcistas siempre. El petróleo irá siempre a más a más porque es la esencia de la inflación por su importancia en la cadena de producción de casi cualquier activo.

Lo que no va a funcionar es invertir el dinero a destiempo (como un buen arroz, no es lo mismo apagarlo unos minutos antes que unos minutos después) ni gastárselo en vicios y bonolotos. España volverá a ser un país en el que se volverán a poner de moda las tragaperras y los bingos.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

Les pongo una canción muy bonita, hermosa diría yo. Con una letra impactante.

[YOUTUBE]oLclkP9x_68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Cita con Pandoro?
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ¿Otra vez?



¿quieres algo?


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

Impresionante lo que ha hecho la mamba negra.

[YOUTUBE]xXTL0b3KaYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Janus es un poco raro a veces.
> 
> ...



Gayer or ignorant?


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

No siempre Pandoro gana. En honor al Japo.

[YOUTUBE]6ec19YyRtm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

Aunque generalmente es Pandoro quien gana.

[YOUTUBE]uz2yMz3it4E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]e5sAs_1Fzlo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7K_wGkRxeuc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZapOy3eH3yE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

A ver si encuentran alguno mejor (para mí el mejor de todos los tiempos "matando"). El mate del 09:20 sin palabras de lo impresionante y bien ejecutado que está.

[YOUTUBE]hHG1g8IFbQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A ver si encuentran alguno mejor (para mí el mejor de todos los tiempos "matando"). El mate del 09:20 sin palabras de lo impresionante y bien ejecutado que está.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hHG1g8IFbQk[/YOUTUBE]



The best ever :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Mar 2013)

Sr. Janus, veo que usted es amante del más grande de los deportes.
Excelente vídeo de mates.
Le dejo uno de quien para mí ha sido el "más grande" jugador de baloncesto: MagicJohnson.
Como no tengo NPI de cómo hacer que salga el vídeo en el post le dejo el enlace:

"The Magic Man" Magic Johnson mix (made by NPZ) - YouTube


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

Tan decisivo y franquicia como MJ23 no ha habido ninguno. Casi al mismo nivel Magic


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tan decisivo y franquicia como MJ23 no ha habido ninguno. Casi al mismo nivel Magic



Va con gustos. MJ23 ha sido grande entre los grandes, un espectáculo, pero, para mí, lo que ahora llaman los expertos "intangibles" de Magic siempre fue decisivo y espectacular.
Estoy hablando de manejar el equipo, el "tempo" del partido, el ahora corremos, ahora no, ahora jugamos un 2 contra dos, ahora un uno contra uno...
Resumiendo: ser el "jefe" del campo.


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Va con gustos. MJ23 ha sido grande entre los grandes, un espectáculo, pero, para mí, lo que ahora llaman los expertos "intangibles" de Magic siempre fue decisivo y espectacular.
> Estoy hablando de manejar el equipo, el "tempo" del partido, el ahora corremos, ahora no, ahora jugamos un 2 contra dos, ahora un uno contra uno...
> Resumiendo: ser el "jefe" del campo.



Son 2 dioses del basket

[YOUTUBE]w0BQKX_lszY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QOsMsb84e5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TenienteDan (9 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A ver si encuentran alguno mejor (para mí el mejor de todos los tiempos "matando"). El mate del 09:20 sin palabras de lo impresionante y bien ejecutado que está.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hHG1g8IFbQk[/YOUTUBE]



Vaya crack. Desde luego que estaba dificíl mejorar lo de Irving, Jordan, etc. pero este tío marcó "otro" antes y después. Una pena que se cascase la rodilla, no volvió a saltar igual.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Va con gustos. MJ23 ha sido grande entre los grandes, un espectáculo, pero, para mí, lo que ahora llaman los expertos "intangibles" de Magic siempre fue decisivo y espectacular.
> Estoy hablando de manejar el equipo, el "tempo" del partido, el ahora corremos, ahora no, ahora jugamos un 2 contra dos, ahora un uno contra uno...
> Resumiendo: ser el "jefe" del campo.



Jordan era el 5 contra 1 pero pudimos ver a los dos jugando en el Magic Team. Jandrísimo.


----------



## villares (9 Mar 2013)

Senyores:

Paso a recoger mi super owned gacelero. :: ::::::

Como les comente, me fui a buscar los 7500 con un sistema poco ortodoxo y me encontre con la semana peponica.

En vez de salirme a tiempo y asumir perdidas meti otro contrato :cook: (piramidando que es gerundio) y la pupa ha sido tremenda. En 2 dias me he pulido las ganancias de enero y febrero.

Me he sorprendido a mi mismo, pasandome de confianza tres pueblos... Todos los avisos que habia leido (stop loss, asume perdidas, no piramides, etc etc) a las primeras de cambio los ignoro. Creia que me conocia mejor.

Anyway, vamos a seguir para adelante. Por aqui suelen decir DON'T CRY OVER SPILT MILK.

La leccion ha quedado super bien aprendida y no volvera a pasar.
Simplemente queria compartirlo con ustedes por si les sirve de algo.

Por cierto aprovecho para enviar un saludito a mi querido pandoro que seguro que me esta leyendo :X


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2013)

villares dijo:


> Senyores:
> 
> Paso a recoger mi super owned gacelero. :: ::::::
> 
> ...



Sin SL no se puede pastar en la pradera.

Si la lección se ha aprendido, bien gastado está.

Aunque esté jodido, eres más poderoso (nunca sin SL).

Suerte.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2013)

villares dijo:


> Senyores:
> 
> Paso a recoger mi super owned gacelero. :: ::::::
> 
> ...




Cojonudo, una sola operación se lleva el trabajo completo de dos meses. Éstas son buenas para aprender.

Si notas que sigues sin usar el stop loss, que piramidas o que tu cerebro gobierna sobre lo que ven los ojos, deja la bolsa. Ahorrarás mucho dinero y su autoestima no se derrumbará.


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Jordan era el 5 contra 1 pero pudimos ver a los dos jugando en el Magic Team. Jandrísimo.



La verdad que fue jrande esa "conjunción de estrellas".
¡Qué tiempos!

Por cierto, espero que el minuso cumpla su amenaza y se ponga corto "con tres cojones" el lunes.


----------



## ponzi (9 Mar 2013)

villares dijo:


> Senyores:
> 
> Paso a recoger mi super owned gacelero. :: ::::::
> 
> ...



Fijaros como en los últimos meses cuando he analizado acciones ha sido casi siempre con el mercado cerrado.Es la forma mas eficiente que he encontrado de operar en bolsa manteniendome al margen de los vaivenes del mercado. Además he llegado a la conclusión que para que la volatilidad no me afecte es muy recomendable apuntar cada posible operacion en un excell, es increíble la de operativas que dejan de ser eficientes. Son dos cribas que sirven para cuaquier sistema y te pueden salvar de mas de un roto


----------



## Arrebonico (9 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahorra, va a hacer falta para sobrevivir al menos una década en el país (el que se quede).
> 
> Van a ser necesarios ahorros equivalentes a muchos años de consumo para aguantar el tirón.



España no sirve ni para vivir de los ahorros, se lo digo con conocimiento de causa. Estos meses, he conocido a españoles quemando ahorros en la República Checa, Polonia, Ukrania, Eslovaquia y Hungría. Se vive mejor, con bastante menos. Incluso cobradores de paro y subvenciones expatriados he conocido, fíjese.


----------



## atlanterra (9 Mar 2013)

Se huele corto a una famosa burb... digo red social-laboral Yankie.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy haciendo planes en estos días. One clue.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0UjsXo9l6I8[/YOUTUBE]



No olvide enviar un privado cuando se marche, últimamente paso poco por aquí.


----------



## aksarben (9 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Impresionante lo que ha hecho la mamba negra.



Y Nash, y Nash :8:


----------



## Claca (9 Mar 2013)

Personalmente tenía como referencia de corto plazo los 8.500 del IBEX, con INDITEX controlada por debajo de los 107 euros. En esta ocasión, como en tantas otras, el mercado no me ha dado la razón y ambos precios se han visto superados, pero aunque no haya acertado el último movimiento del índice español, por ahora no hay nada que me haga pensar que los 8.700 que marcaba el IBEX como máximo no sean un precio muy, muy apetecible de venta para el medio plazo, aún considerando que con la actual fuerza del mercado puedan verse niveles superiores. Dicho esto, vayamos a ver en perspectiva cómo han quedado algunos gráficos:

SANTANDER:



Claca dijo:


> Actualizo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Otrora buque insignia de la banca española y casi del IBEX, el SAN sigue en el escenario descrito, rezagado y sin ánimo de mejorar las perspectivas de medio plazo. La volatilidad que muestra el precio en un contexto de ausencia de malas noticias y fuerte optimismo por parte de los inversores, que se ven bañados día sí, día también de mensajes optimistas en la prensa, indica que muy probablemente el pescado ya fue vendido en el pico cercano a los 6,60 y, a pesar de que todavía podría volver a acercarse a esa zona, no existen garantías suficientes como para intentar la operación. 

Por abajo la zona cercana a los 5,45 es un importante soporte que no debe perderse, pues su ruptura supondría muy probablemente extender la caída hasta los 4,90.



Claca dijo:


> Os leo a diario, pero tampoco puedo dedicarle al foro demasiado tiempo. Me encantaría comentar varias cosas, pero aprovecharé para actualizar lo más importante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por otra parte, tenemos cambios importantes en el sector bancario europeo, que finalmente ha roto las estructuras alcistas que apuntalaban el movimiento y empieza a lateralizar peligrosamente muy cerca de la resistencia:







Por supuesto perder una directriz no significa un cambio de sesgo inmediato, pero estando tan cerca del terreno de batalla, si es una muestra de debilidad que hay que considerar seriamente, pues muy probablemente el precio sea incapaz de romperla sin un recorte previo que disipe la actual confianza de los especuladores (y llevamos mucha subida a cuestas).


----------



## Claca (9 Mar 2013)

El BBVA, rapidito, aquejado del mismo mal:







Ha roto la directriz y lleva dos meses lateralizando en los mismos niveles. Se aprecia mucho cansancio en la subida.

No obstante también es necesario ver que la resistencia queda a un 6% de los niveles de cierre de la semana pasada. Esto da, aunque no tiene por qué hacerse, para unas cuantas pandoradas majas si se lo proponen.


----------



## Claca (9 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> MEDIUM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MEDIUM:







Ojito, que este ya no sigue al hermano mayor, que es el que se lleva todo el protagonismo mediático y, de hecho, el peque de la familia sigue girado completamente:







Es decir, poquito a poquito, estamos cambiando el rumbo.


----------



## Claca (10 Mar 2013)

Viendo la mayoría de valores que están bien a corto plazo, nos asalta el problema de que son movimientos muy verticales que demandan un stop demasiado lejano. El único que podría aprovecharse con un stop claro es BANKINTER, en el caso que decida lanzar el tercero:







Además es de los que tiene la costumbre de dar la nota cuando la obra está finalizando.


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Mar 2013)

Breve lectura dominguera...Os paso un resumen del libro Trading En La Zona de Mark Douglas que acabo de leer. Esta por ahi colgado en pdf aunque todo el libro se puede resumir en estas cinco verdades segun Douglas.

* LAS VERDADES FUNDAMENTALES *

*1. Cualquier cosa puede suceder*

¿Por qué? Porque siempre hay fuerzas desconocidas que operan en cada mercado y en cada momento, solo se necesita un trader en algún lugar del mundo para cambiar el resultado positivo de su probabilidad. Eso es todo: Sólo uno. Independientemente de cuánto tiempo, esfuerzo o dinero haya invertido en su análisis, desde la perspectiva del mercado no hay excepciones a esta verdad. Las excepciones que puedan existir en su mente serán una fuente de conflicto y potencialmente hará que usted perciba la información del mercado como una amenaza.

*2. No necesita saber lo que va a pasar para hacer dinero.*
¿Por qué? Porque hay una distribución aleatoria entre ganancias y pérdidas para un determinado conjunto de variables que definen un comportamiento. En otras palabras, basados de los últimos resultados de su sistema, usted podría saber que las siguientes 20 operaciones, 12 serán ganadoras y 8 serán perdedoras. Lo que no puede saber es la secuencia de ganancias y pérdidas o cuánto dinero del mercado le va a dejar tomar en las operaciones ganadoras. Esta verdad hace del trading un juego de probabilidades o de números. Cuando usted realmente cree que el trading es simplemente un juego de probabilidades, los conceptos como el bien y el mal o ganar y perder ya no tienen el mismo significado. Como resultado de ello, sus expectativas estarán en armonía con las posibilidades.

_Nada tiene más potencial para causar discordia emocional que una expectativa no cumplida_. Por lo tanto, cualquier información del mercado que no confirma nuestras expectativas es automáticamente definido e interpretado como amenaza. Esta interpretación nos lleva a adoptar una carga negativa, un defensivo estado mental, donde terminamos creando experiencia que estamos tratando de evitar.
La información del mercado solo es una amenaza si usted está esperando que el mercado haga algo por usted. En caso contrario, si no espera que el mercado le de la razón, usted no tiene ningún argumento para tener miedo a equivocarse. Si no esperamos que el mercado nos haga ganar, tampoco tenemos ninguna razón para tener miedo de perder. Finalmente, si no espera ser capaz de aprovechar cualquier oportunidad, sólo porque usted la percibe y esta se presentó, usted no tiene ninguna razón de tener miedo de dejarlo pasar.
Si cree que todo lo que necesita saber es: 1. Las probabilidades están a su favor antes de abrir una operación; 2. Cuánto va a costar averiguar si la operación va a resultar; 3. Usted no necesita saber lo que va a pasar para hacer dinero en esa operación, y 4. Cualquier cosa puede suceder;
Entonces, cómo puede el mercado hacerle equivocar? ¿Qué información podría generar el mercado sobre sí mismo que le causaría que los mecanismos antidolor se activen para excluir esa información de su conciencia? Ninguna se me ocurre. Sus expectativas estarán siempre en armonía con las condiciones existentes como estos existen desde la perspectiva del mercado, neutralizando eficazmente el potencial de experimentar dolor emocional.
Por la misma razón, ¿cómo una operación perdedora o incluso una serie de operaciones perdedoras puede tener el típico efecto negativo, si usted realmente cree que el trading es un juego de probabilidades o de números? Si su sistema pone las probabilidades a su favor, entonces, cada operación perdedora lo coloca mucho más cerca a una ganadora. 

*3. Hay una distribución aleatoria entre operaciones ganadoras y perdedoras para cualquier conjunto de variables dadas que definen un patrón.*

Si cada operación perdedora le pone mucho más cerca de una ganadora, usted esperara con ilusión a la siguiente aparición de su oportunidad, listo para tomarlo sin la más mínima duda.
Por otro parte, si usted todavía cree que el trading se trata de análisis o de tener razón, entonces, después de una pérdida usted anticipará la aparición de su oportunidad con temor, preguntándose si resultará. Esto, a su vez, hará que usted comience a reunir pruebas a favor o en contra de la operación. Usted reunirá pruebas para la operación si su temor a dejarlo pasar es más grande que perder. Y, también reunirá pruebas en contra de la operación si su miedo es más grande que dejarlo pasar. En cualquier caso, usted no estará en el estado mental más favorable para producir resultados consistentes.

*4. Un patrón no es nada más que una indicación de una mayor probabilidad de que una cosa suceda sobre otra.*

Para crear consistencia requiere aceptar completamente que el trading no se trata de tener una esperanza, preguntarse, o reunir pruebas de una manera u otra, a fin de determinar si la siguiente operación va a resultar. La única prueba que necesita reunir es ver si las variables que usa para definir un patrón están presentes en cualquier momento dado. Cuando se usa
“otra” información, fuera de los parámetros de su sistema para decidir si abrirá operación, usted está agregando variables aleatorias a sus reglas de trading. Al agregar variables aleatorias se hace extremadamente difícil, si no imposible, de determinar si resultará o no. Si usted nunca está seguro acerca de la viabilidad de su sistema, entonces no podrá confiar en ello. A cualquier grado de desconfianza, usted experimentará miedo. La ironía es que, usted tendrá miedo de resultados aleatorios e incoherentes, sin comprender que su enfoque aleatorio e incoherente esta creando exactamente de lo que usted teme.
Por otro lado, si usted cree que un patrón es simplemente una mayor probabilidad de que suceda una cosa sobre otra, y hay una distribución aleatoria entre ganadoras y perdedoras para un determinado conjunto de variables que definen un patrón, entonces, ¿por qué reuniría
“otras” pruebas a favor o en contra de una operación? Para un trader operar con estas dos creencias, la recopilación de “otras” pruebas no tiene ningún sentido. 

*5. Cada momento en el mercado es único*

Tómese un momento y piense en el concepto de unicidad. Lo “único” significa que no es cualquier cosa que existe o haya existido. Por mucho que pretendamos entender el concepto de unicidad, nuestras mentes no lo manejan muy bien a un nivel práctico. Como ya hemos hablado, nuestras mentes están programados para asociar automáticamente cualquier cosa en el entorno exterior que es similar a cualquier cosa que ya está dentro de nosotros en forma de un recuerdo, creencia, o actitud. Esto crea una contradicción inherente entre el modo en que, naturalmente pensamos del mundo y la manera en que el mundo existe. No hay dos momentos en el entorno externo que se puedan duplicar exactamente a sí mismos. 
Si cada momento es como ningún otro, entonces no hay nada a nivel de su experiencia racional que pueda decir con certeza que “sabe” lo que sucederá después. Por lo tanto, pegunto una vez más, ¿por qué molestarse en tratar de saber? Cuando trata de saber, en esencia, usted está tratando de querer tener la razón. No significa que no se pueda predecir lo que el mercado hará y estar en lo cierto, sin duda se puede. Pero esto le traerá muchos problemas. Porque si usted cree que predijo correctamente el mercado una vez, naturalmente, tratará de hacerlo de nuevo. Como resultado, su mente automáticamente empezará a buscar en el mercado por el mismo patrón, circunstancia, o situación que existía la última vez que predijo correctamente su movimiento. Cuando lo encuentra, su estado mental lo interpretará como si todo fuese exactamente como lo fue la última vez. El problema es que, desde la perspectiva del mercado, no es lo mismo. Como resultado, usted está a punto de sufrir una decepción.
Lo que separa a los mejores traders de todo el resto es que, ellos han entrenado sus mentes para pensar en que cada momento es único (aunque para lograr este entrenamiento, por lo general tengan que perder varias fortunas antes de que “realmente” piensen en el concepto de unicidad). Esta creencia actúa como una fuerza que contrarresta, neutraliza el mecanismo de asociación automática. Esta creencia actúa como una fuerza interna que desvincula el “momento ahora” en el mercado de cualquier momento pasado que estaba guardado en su entorno mental. Cuanto más fuerte sea su creencia en la unicidad de cada momento, menor será su potencial para asociar. Cuanto menor sea tu potencial para asociar, mas abierta estará su mente para percibir lo que el mercado está ofreciendo desde su perspectiva.

*MOVIENDOSE HACIA “LA ZONA”*

Cuando hayamos aceptado completamente las realidades psicológicas del mercado, habremos aceptado completamente los riesgos del trading. Cuando aceptamos los riesgos del trading, eliminamos el potencial de definir la información de mercado de manera dolorosa. Cuando dejamos de definir e interpretar la información de mercado de manera dolorosa, no hay nada de qué evitar en nuestra mente, nada de qué protegernos en contra. Cuando no hay nada en contra de qué protegernos, tendremos acceso a todo lo que sabemos sobre la naturaleza del movimiento del mercado. Nada será bloqueado, lo que significa que percibiremos todas las posibilidades que hemos aprendido (objetivamente), y ya que nuestra mente estará abierta a un verdadero intercambio de energía, naturalmente comenzaremos a descubrir otras posibilidades (oportunidades) que anteriormente no podíamos percibir.


----------



## juanfer (10 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> España no sirve ni para vivir de los ahorros, se lo digo con conocimiento de causa. Estos meses, he conocido a españoles quemando ahorros en la República Checa, Polonia, Ukrania, Eslovaquia y Hungría. Se vive mejor, con bastante menos. Incluso cobradores de paro y subvenciones expatriados he conocido, fíjese.



Según el Keiser report, Los rusos están cobrando el gas en oro, así que esos países van a pasar un frío que te cagas, sin su gas.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Va en serio, en la expaña de los próximos 20 años, trabajar para vivir será un infierno.
> 
> El que tenga capital va a ser el rey del lugar.
> 
> Lo de los pepitos y sus cipotecas ha sido una cagada histórica.



Yo soy un umilde trabajador que no tiene cargas familiares ni deudas. Tengo unos ahorrillos y con una parte de ellos hago jirimejiasen la bolsa y me lo paso de p.m.

Vengo leyendo en esta santa casa desde hace tiempo que en el invierno nuclear que se avecina los endeudados pasarán a convertirse en parias con todas las de la ley y que los otros serán los reyes del lugar (o podrán pasar dignamente, según la versión).

Mi pregunta es: ¿Por qué esto? ¿Solamente porque infierno nuclear lleva a deflación salvaje y ésta a multiplicación atómica del valor de las deudas y de los ahorrillos, o hay más?


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Yo soy un umilde trabajador que no tiene cargas familiares ni deudas. Tengo unos ahorrillos y con una parte de ellos hago jirimejiasen la bolsa y me lo paso de p.m.
> 
> Vengo leyendo en esta santa casa desde hace tiempo que en el invierno nuclear que se avecina los endeudados pasarán a convertirse en parias con todas las de la ley y que los otros serán los reyes del lugar (o podrán pasar dignamente, según la versión).
> 
> Mi pregunta es: ¿Por qué esto? ¿Solamente porque infierno nuclear lleva a deflación salvaje y ésta a multiplicación atómica del valor de las deudas y de los ahorrillos, o hay más?



Porque las deudas se pagan casi siempre y cuando no se pagan el destino es peor.

El salario medio será entre 500€ - 800€. El que tenga un currele de 1500€ - 2000€ vivirá bien. Habrá un capa social que será rentista, toda crisis agranda las diferencias entre las clases sociales.


----------



## juanfer (10 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Porque las deudas se pagan casi siempre y cuando no se pagan el destino es peor.
> 
> El salario medio será entre 500€ - 800€. El que tenga un currele de 1500€ - 2000€ vivirá bien. Habrá un capa social que será rentista, toda crisis agranda las diferencias entre las clases sociales.



Además muchos vamos a perder nuestros trabajos y tardaremos en volver a encontrar trabajo.


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Además muchos vamos a perder nuestros trabajos y tardaremos en volver a encontrar trabajo.



Lo positivo es que sabemos desde hace años a lo que nos íbamos a enfrentar.

Estamos mejor preparados que el 99% de la borregada.


----------



## Arrebonico (10 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Según el Keiser report, Los rusos están cobrando el gas en oro, así que esos países van a pasar un frío que te cagas, sin su gas.



Tengo la teoría de que alguno de los países que comento conservan su moneda para satisfacción rusa.

En el caso concreto de Polonia, y después de haber escuchado testimonios, el gobierno actual es títere de Rusia, tras el accidente en el que perecieron gobierno y cúpula militar. A esto, añadimos el suicidio del máximo investigador del caso, y la carta publicada en un periódico de su relevo, diciendo que si aparece muerto, nunca será por suicidio.


----------



## juanfer (10 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Tengo la teoría de que alguno de los países que comento conservan su moneda para satisfacción rusa.
> 
> En el caso concreto de Polonia, y después de haber escuchado testimonios, el gobierno actual es títere de Rusia, tras el accidente en el que perecieron gobierno y cúpula militar. A esto, añadimos el suicidio del máximo investigador del caso, y la carta publicada en un periódico de su relevo, diciendo que si aparece muerto, nunca será por suicidio.



Si eso es asi los polacos no han aprendido de su historia, y estan condenados a repetir sus cagadas. 

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sr.anus (10 Mar 2013)

Los señores que sigue de cerca a DIA, seria una buena entrara a 5,71 ¿verdad? en mensual se situaria en la parte inferior del canal que ha estado dibujando. Demasiada pereza me da colgar un grafico. No he podido catar ni un euro de la subida del viernes.


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Los señores que sigue de cerca a DIA, seria una buena entrara a 5,71 ¿verdad? en mensual se situaria en la parte inferior del canal que ha estado dibujando. Demasiada pereza me da colgar un grafico. No he podido catar ni un euro de la subida del viernes.



Anus, que te voy a contar yo. Es un valor que solo me ha dado alegrías, noble de comportamiento, Sl previsibles y fáciles de poner ( hasta ahora).

Yo tambien he recargado el viernes a estos precios, opino como tú que ha tocado parte baja del canal ascendente. Eso si...el SL. bien colocadito...

Espero volver a verlo por encima de los 6e. en breve

Ed. ojo.. en mensual si ha roto el canal. Si lo respeta a más largo


----------



## ponzi (10 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Según el Keiser report, Los rusos están cobrando el gas en oro, así que esos países van a pasar un frío que te cagas, sin su gas.



Supongo que te referiras a transacciones en cantidades industriales.No es algo nuevo de hecho desde hace 10 años grandes productores de petroleo se estan organizando para dejar al dolar al margen de las transaccoones y eso a Rockefeller no creo que le haga mucha gracia.Una vez que se entiende esa realidad gran parte de todo lo ocurrido la ultima decada cobra sentido.Ahora mismo uno de los ultimos bastiones es Iran y alli no se atreve a entrar ni el tato tienen plutonio y uranio para hacer saltar varios planetas.Recientemente ha salido una noticia de como Iran tambien esta negociacion la posibilidad de cobrar por el petroleo en oro, de hecho creo que la negociacion con india esta ya bastante madura.Ahora suma a esto la red de distribucion de oro que estan montando los Rothschild y ya se te va la cabeza.Leyendo algunas citas de los ultimos dos siglos todo cobra sentido


http://www.proyectopv.org/1-verdad/abrelosojos.htm


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2013)

actualizamos KPN y portugal telecom: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/389427-habeis-visto-ibex-35-febrero-2013-os-vai-a-kagar-cresting-everyday-y-jatopo-papertladin-y-acertar-285.html#post8438411

*[KPN]*o kapene







*[P.TELECOM]*


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2013)

buenas tardes esplendidos y no desviados foreros del HVEI 

hoy MV estuvo poniendo a punto la computadora , estrenando ssd y solucionando problemillas con la ram , ahora que esta como nueva aprovechamos para estudiar al ibex :bla:

humilde servidor solo ve caidas , sin duda veremos los 5300 para julio o agosto , pero antes veremos la lucha entre la jran bajista y la alcista de corto plazo , MV apuesta a caballo ganador osease a la jran bajista :fiufiu:

quedaos con estos nivelitos que tendran importancia en el futuro , 6900-7000 y 8250-8400 aprox :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (10 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> actualizamos KPN y portugal telecom:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/389427-habeis-visto-ibex-35-febrero-2013-os-vai-a-kagar-cresting-everyday-y-jatopo-papertladin-y-acertar-285.html#post8438411
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en kpn hay que estar corto y por tiempo. En Portugal Telecom hay que estar a la expectativa, no largo en estos momentos salvo que ya se viniera largo desde hace tiempo y se esté asumiendo una normal corrección.


----------



## ponzi (10 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> actualizamos KPN y portugal telecom:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...po-papertladin-y-acertar-285.html#post8438411
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta mucho mas PT, creo que has hecho una buena compra.Cotiza a 3600 mill con gran parte de las inversiones en infraestructuras como fibra optica o 4g ya realizadas.Solo su participacion en Oi ya vale mas de esos 3600 mill.Ademas Brasil y Portugal son economias mas saneadas,solo hace falta ver las tasas de paro y las cifras de deuda.


----------



## ponzi (10 Mar 2013)

Solo el 25% de Oi ya costo 3600 mill.A largo plazo terminará cotizando entre 7-9


http://elpais.com/diario/2011/01/27/economia/1296082809_850215.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo el 25% de Oi ya costo 3600 mill.A largo plazo terminará cotizando entre 7-9
> 
> 
> Portugal Telecom compra el 26% de la brasileña Oi por 3.600 millones | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS



ienso: :baba: mola mola

Pues las mantendremos en plan larguista )


----------



## ponzi (10 Mar 2013)

Con PT a medio plazo para no llevarme sustos en un hipotetico excell usaria los siguientes valores: 2500 mill (2,8 eu)3000 mill (3,3)4500 mill(5)6000 mill (6,7)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con PT a medio plazo para no llevarme sustos en un hipotetico excell usaria los siguientes valores: 2500 mill (2,8 eu)3000 mill (3,3)4500 mill(5)6000 mill (6,7)



Esos números los veo por *tésnico*...


----------



## ponzi (10 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esos números los veo por *tésnico*...



Desde luego la entrada ha sido muy buena, yo no la habria conseguido mejor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde luego el canal le has clavado



Bueno, se clavó la parte alta, espero que la parte baja ya no tenga que usarse más ::


----------



## ponzi (10 Mar 2013)

Iberdrola de nuevo en 4

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=IBE:SM


----------



## ponzi (10 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, se clavó la parte alta, espero que la parte baja ya no tenga que usarse más ::



Yo no descartaria algun que otro vaiven, Portugal tiene una prima a la que le va la marcha.Aunque como economia estan mucho mejor que nosotros de vez en cuando alguno de la city se aburre y se pasa por alli, al ser un pais tan pequeño los mercados son facilmente manipulables.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Mar 2013)

Hay fiesta para rato... ¿pero para cuánto rato?

Hay fiesta para rato: los analistas creen que las bolsas todava tienen potencial alcista - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Hay fiesta para rato... ¿pero para cuánto rato?
> 
> Hay fiesta para rato: los analistas creen que las bolsas todava tienen potencial alcista - Cotizalia.com



joder-joder-joder que viene pandoro!!!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> joder-joder-joder que viene pandoro!!!!



No se preocupe, el Jran Jato pondrá a cada uno en su sitio.
Promete ponerse corto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No se preocupe, el Jran Jato pondrá a cada uno en su sitio.
> Promete ponerse corto.



Ah,me quedo más tranquilo. :: ::


----------



## Janus (10 Mar 2013)

Vayan calentando motores que viene buena semana. Habrá cosecha traspaso de targets.

[YOUTUBE]WLqIBnYTcUQ[/YOUTUBE]


Bad banksters aint no good
Honest people aint no fun.


----------



## Namreir (10 Mar 2013)

Creo que veremos los 10.000 en el IBEX este año.


----------



## Janus (10 Mar 2013)

Como se rompa la gran bajista del IBEX se pasaría a alcista de fondo y habría mucho recorrido en puntos y tiempo. Si lo hace, las Gamesa volarían mucho .... y me partiría el rabo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2013)

Janus, el culibes hará lo que debe hacer. 
Reventar ojales a diestro y siniestro.

Por otro lado,
¿Janus y Bertok cogidos de la mano por la vía de la plata?

Semana interesante ienso:


----------



## Janus (10 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, el culibes hará lo que debe hacer.
> Reventar ojales a diestro y siniestro.
> 
> Por otro lado,
> ...



Yo lo canté la semana pasada y Bertok no me consta que lo haya hecho. No le veo invirtiendo ahí. Que se pronuncie pero que no trolee.


----------



## peseteuro (10 Mar 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Creo que veremos los 10.000 en el IBEX este año.



Hace un año también decian lo mismo varios analistos, aqui un ejemplo:

http://www.estrategiasdeinversion.c...alcanzar-10-000-puntos-hasta-primer-trimestre

Me conformo con que antes hicieramos un pull hasta los 7.500


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo lo canté la semana pasada y Bertok no me consta que lo haya hecho. No le veo invirtiendo ahí. Que se pronuncie pero que no trolee.





bertok dijo:


> No os perdáis la plata la semana que viene :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-96.html#post8507794



bertok dijo:


> Lo de Janus es azar, lo mío es the truth ::



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-96.html#post8507815

:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (10 Mar 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Hace un año también decian lo mismo varios analistos, aqui un ejemplo:
> 
> 'El Ibex 35 podra alcanzar los 10.000 puntos hasta el primer trimestre de 2012' - Noticias sobre Ibex 35
> 
> Me conformo con que antes hicieramos un pull hasta los 7.500



Venimos a enfrentar la gran bajista desde un mínimo menor que los anteriores. Eso es un aviso de que puede haber una vuelta hacia abajo.

Sería más interesante que el mínimo anterior hubiera sido mayor que el anterior y mostrase así fortaleza.

Si corrigue hasta 7500 y después vuelve a subir para enfrentar de nuevo la gran bajista ............. sería muy positivo porque vendría con mínimos crecientes.


----------



## Janus (10 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-96.html#post8507794
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eso no quiere decir que haya cargado. Yo no me sentiría muy seguro estando con él si nos encara un vampiro. Yo le podría llenar el corazón de plata pero él no sé no sé no sé no sé.


----------



## Janus (10 Mar 2013)

Venga que nos vamos ...........

[YOUTUBE]qnjqNHB1bKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## peseteuro (10 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Venimos a enfrentar la gran bajista desde un mínimo menor que los anteriores. Eso es un aviso de que puede haber una vuelta hacia abajo.
> 
> Sería más interesante que el mínimo anterior hubiera sido mayor que el anterior y mostrase así fortaleza.
> 
> Si corrigue hasta 7500 y después vuelve a subir para enfrentar de nuevo la gran bajista ............. sería muy positivo porque vendría con mínimos crecientes.



Y sería un movimiento muy sano, porque hay que despiojarse de la subida que llevamos los últimos 6 meses


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Como se rompa la gran bajista del IBEX se pasaría a alcista de fondo y habría mucho recorrido en puntos y tiempo. Si lo hace, las Gamesa volarían mucho .... y me partiría el rabo



la jran bajista no esta sola , un poquito mas arriba hay una tendencial aun mas fuelte , asi que ni soñeis en superarla :no: se necesita como minimo un despioje 

pero mientras los PMI europedos sigan por debajo de 50 , tendremos mercado bajista para mucho tiempo :abajo:

por ultimo decir que la guerra esta mas cerca que nunca :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (10 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-96.html#post8507794
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dale mas fuerte::


----------



## Namreir (10 Mar 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Hace un año también decian lo mismo varios analistos, aqui un ejemplo:
> 
> 'El Ibex 35 podra alcanzar los 10.000 puntos hasta el primer trimestre de 2012' - Noticias sobre Ibex 35
> 
> Me conformo con que antes hicieramos un pull hasta los 7.500



Creo que la situacion ha empeorado lo suficiente para que la inversion en bolsa no sea tan arriesgada, comparativamente. Seguramente veamos expansion monetaria en la eurozona en breve. Veremos subidas del euro. Asi que no me extrañaria demasiado ver los 10.000 en el IBEX, incluso algo mas.


----------



## Janus (10 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8WYHDfJDPDc[/YOUTUBE]

Seguimos con una de negradas. Vamos para bingo.


----------



## Janus (10 Mar 2013)

Seguimos .....

[YOUTUBE]KMOOr7GEkj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2013)

...........


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2013)

Estas son las fiestas de los usanos .... para que digan después que están quebrados. Quebrados pero montándose estupendos chows.

[YOUTUBE]-3ons9P45Po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (11 Mar 2013)

IBEX, poniendo las cosas en perspectiva:



Claca dijo:


> Saludos a la forería,
> 
> Paso brevemente a comentar el que es, a mi juicio, el momento actual de mercado. Hace un par de semanas comentaba que mientras no se superasen los 7.900 era muy probable un escenario de caídas hasta los 7.100, hipótesis que apoyaban las numerosas figuras de giro que aparecieron simultaneamente en todos los mercados, aunque a la vista de lo sucedido sólo puedo repetir que me equivocaba y que hay que deshacer esa idea y volver a estar pendiente del gráfico mientras se configura el próximo movimiento. ¿En qué punto estamos, entonces?
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Sobre si queda mucha subida o no, yo sólo quiero señalar que el IBEX está justo dónde hace tres meses, con la diferencia que ahora llevamos a cuestas un montón de noticias positivas, resultando así la clásica divergencia precio/sentimiento tan presente en los techos y suelos. Igualmente los valores directores (TEF, SAN y BBVA) están muy lejos de realizar un giro consistente, y de hecho el índice sube principalmente porque los valores peques están rompiendo resistencias, pero lógicamente eso se traduce sólo en alcanzar de nuevo precios de septiembre, nada más. Con esto en mente, recordemos que antes de la trampa bajista hasta los 7.500 ya se hablaba de los 8.600 sin que eso supusiera un cambio de guión en el medio plazo, así que yo me pregunto si ahora realmente vale la pena pensar en que vamos a ver un tramo mucho mayor al alza y si no es más prudente recuperar el escenario de techo, sólo que más elaborado y de mayor entidad (¡por lo tanto el giro a la baja también sería más fuerte!).
> 
> Personalmente, pienso que la torta vendrá de parte de los valores más grandes y mediáticos, los tradicionales refugios y gangas para el pequeño inversor, que son los que presentan un gráfico más preocupante en estos momentos, pero eso puede llevar su tiempo, y en realidad espero ver un IBEX más arriba. Habrá que seguir teniendo mucha paciencia y afinar las entradas, porque seguimos en un periodo en que no todas las acciones suben, aunque sí lo haga tímidamente el índice.









Desde que el IBEX superase los 7.200 en verano sonaron durante mucho tiempo en el hilo los 8.600 como niveles de objetivo muy factibles y, probablemente, zona de vuelta con el tiempo. Entonces, para casi todos, la sola oportunidad de poder vender a un precio como ese nos producía orgasmos tonuelianos, pero, como son las cosas, a día de hoy y con el índice cotizando ligeramente por encima de la referencia, una idea que nos parecía tan clara entonces en estos momentos nos da escalofríos. ¿Qué ha cambiado?

En perspectiva yo sigo viendo un índice débil más o menos encallado en el mismo punto, pues de hecho desde septiembre se han subido sólo 500 puntos, con noticias y análisis a favor de la continuidad de las subidas. Para alguien que tiene en mente los 7.000 desde hace tiempo, lo único que por ahora veo que ha cambiado ha sido, y mucho, el sentimiento.

Todavía es pronto, pero sí, veo más los 7.000 que los 10.000... al menos hasta que el mercado me diga que me equivoco.


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2013)

...............


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2013)

Dedicado a Bertok y su querida Perry.

[YOUTUBE]YngtgfghjhI[/YOUTUBE]

Y esta para mí que me mola mucho.

[YOUTUBE]xS9YaQcxT7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]8WYHDfJDPDc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Seguimos con una de negradas. Vamos para bingo.




joer janus le gustan las tetas y las negras

buenos vicios.....


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> joer janus le gustan las tetas y las negras
> 
> buenos vicios.....



Me gustan las mujeres guapas, educadas y con estilo. Si son blancas mejor pero no soy racista. Hombre, con pasta y keli en NYC también vale.

Prometo borrar este post en un rato que la parienta me pone firme


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Mar 2013)

Goldman Sachs invirti 860 millones en deuda espaola antes de recomendarla a sus clientes,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

Los baqueros de goldman y sus negocios en españa


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2013)

Buenos días, 











Empezamos nueva semana:Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas y tetona de arriba :rolleye:

humilde servidor maneja ya unos cuantos escenarios alguno alcista pero en todos la correccion comienza ahora :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (11 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas y tetona de arriba :rolleye:
> 
> humilde servidor maneja ya unos cuantos escenarios alguno alcista pero en todos la correccion comienza ahora :fiufiu:



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Maneja un escenario alcista y otro bajista!!!! 

Que gran ejperto!!! :XX:

Gracias por alegrarnos la mañana


----------



## FranR (11 Mar 2013)

Aguantamos suelo canal principal....otro ataque y cogemos el camino bajista.


Edit: Defienden a muelte. El Real Decreto por el que sube el Ibex se convierte en Pepón del reino está funcionando ::

Pero el nivel prepepón hay que tocarlooooooo


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

venga metemos un corto 8601 , el toque a la bajista parece que sera el viernes ienso:


----------



## FranR (11 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga metemos un corto 8601 , el toque a la bajista parece que sera el viernes ienso:



Me alegro que vaya haciendo caso a mi estrategia anti-pandoro.

Le felicito, va aprendiendo.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me alegro que vaya haciendo caso a mi estrategia anti-pandoro.
> 
> Le felicito, va aprendiendo.



colocamos stop loss en 9400


----------



## FranR (11 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> colocamos stop loss en 9400



Mejor coloca el orto en agua templada que vaya dilatando.

Edit: Por cierto, este retroceso ya lo avisé el viernes 8:


----------



## FranR (11 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Están estirando el dolor de cortos al máximo. En 8562 no ha tenido volumen, que si lo hemos tenido y muy trabajado en 518.
> 
> Mi opinión, debemos de volver por debajo de 562 antes del martes.



¿Ve usted? y se preguntará que donde esta el truco.... ::

Algún día se lo contaré mordiendo una almohada :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

el estocastico en diario lo anunciaba :Baile: 

no descarto romper la jran bajista , previa figura de consolidacion lateral , es uno de mis escenarios ienso:


----------



## FranR (11 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el estocastico en diario lo anunciaba :Baile:
> 
> *no descarto romper la jran bajista *, previa figura de consolidacion lateral , es uno de mis escenarios ienso:



:no: Al que le van a romper el canal bajista es a usted, se lo van a convertir en el cañón del colorado, donde acampa pandoro.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Ve usted? y se preguntará que donde esta el truco.... ::
> 
> Algún día se lo contaré mordiendo una almohada :XX:



joder ya me lo imagine , encima seras un maricon feo :ouch:


----------



## FranR (11 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> joder ya me lo imagine , encima seras un maricon feo :ouch:



Por lo de feo no te preocupes, no me vas a ver la cara ::

Edit: Fin de la Jornada trolleante.

Edit 2:

Gato cierra el corto
porque te abren el orto


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

al cortito hay que darle una sesion mas por lo menos , lo mismo cerramos el gapcito


----------



## pollastre (11 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> encima seras un maricon feo :ouch:




Aha.... digamos que, si fuera guapo, entonces a lo mejor le concedía Ud. una oportunidad en forma de cita culera, ¿eh?

Si es que le gusta a Ud. la carne con tomate, Gatencio... ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Aha.... digamos que, si fuera guapo, entonces a lo mejor le concedía Ud. una oportunidad en forma de cita culera, ¿eh?
> 
> Si es que le gusta a Ud. la carne con tomate, Gatencio... ::::



no malinterprete a MV :no:


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Mar 2013)

Pues ahí estamos: en los místicos 8562


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Mar 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Va con gustos. MJ23 ha sido grande entre los grandes, un espectáculo, pero, para mí, lo que ahora llaman los expertos "intangibles" de Magic siempre fue decisivo y espectacular.
> Estoy hablando de manejar el equipo, el "tempo" del partido, el ahora corremos, ahora no, ahora jugamos un 2 contra dos, ahora un uno contra uno...
> Resumiendo: ser el "jefe" del campo.



.
UNA "anécdota" de Magic que refleja muy bien lo que significaba dentro del campo: 

Cuando estaban jugando las finales del año 80 contra los Sixers de Julius Erving (Magic acababa de llegar al equipo esa temporada), Kareem Abdul Jabbar se lesionó y se produjo un gran momento de pánico en los Lakers, se les podía escapar un anillo que ya casi saboreaban.

Pues bien, su entrenador decidió que el puesto de Kareem lo ocupase ¡¡¡Magic Johnson!!!. Hizo 42 puntos, 15 rebotes, 7 asistencias y 3 robos de balón y llevo a los Lakers a ganar el sexto y definitivo partido. Con 20 añitos.

El entrenador de los Sixers, al terminar el partido, dijo: "¿Que puedes hacer si el base del equipo contrario se pone a defender a tu center? Nadie se creía lo que acababan de ver.

Desequilibró el partido por completo con una demostración que no ha estado al alcance de nadie en la historia.

Para mi el mejor, otros habrán dado más espectáculo, pero este hacía un 30% mejor a cada uno de los que tenía al lado, y si no hubiese tenido tanto sentido de equipo hubiese brillado mucho más individualmente.

Encima parece buen tipo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2013)

esto puede seguir bajando????????


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UNA "anécdota" de Magic que refleja muy bien lo que significaba dentro del campo:
> 
> Cuando estaban jugando las finales del año 80 contra los Sixers de Julius Erving (Magic acababa de llegar al equipo esa temporada), Kareem Abdul Jabbar se lesionó y se produjo un gran momento de pánico en los Lakers, se les podía escapar un anillo que ya casi saboreaban.
> ...



No me resisto a entrar y citarle. usted es de los míos.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> esto puede seguir bajando????????



MV el maestro de sabiduria va corto 8601 :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (11 Mar 2013)

Me entro en DIA en 5,715 y salto al 5,74 como si me hubiera venido a buscar, espero que no haya sido pandoro


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2013)

flannnn me salgo del corto y asumo perdidas y me pongo largo por unos dias??? o es posible que el gato acierto por una vez?????


----------



## Krim (11 Mar 2013)

Pérdidas en cortos? Joer...pues dime como lo has hecho por que yo voy largo y también palmo!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pérdidas en cortos? Joer...pues dime como lo has hecho por que yo voy largo y también palmo!!



porque voy corto desde que el gato dijo que entraba por primera vez :: es decir un 8% negativo.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Mar 2013)

a ver si ahora va pepón


----------



## Krim (11 Mar 2013)

Pues yo solo siento a Pandoro...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> porque voy corto desde que el gato dijo que entraba por primera vez :: es decir un 8% negativo.



tenias que respetar el stop loss , central de bollinger en diario :ouch:

este rally alcista parece absurdo pero tiene su razon de ser :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2013)

pregunta, pregunta.... a que no sabeis quien ha sido el capullo que ha cerrado los cortos?????????


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pregunta, pregunta.... a que no sabeis quien ha sido el capullo que ha cerrado los cortos?????????



el mismo que hizo caso al troll :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (11 Mar 2013)

Pues vuelve a abrirlos, coño. Que hay que subir esto :XX:


----------



## davidautentico (11 Mar 2013)

Jato abre cortos que nos jodes a los larguistas. Haz el favor


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pues vuelve a abrirlos, coño. Que hay que subir esto :XX:





muertoviviente dijo:


> venga metemos un corto 8601 , el toque a la bajista parece que sera el viernes ienso:



ya se sabe que la platita se gana con el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

cerrado el cortito abierto por la mañanita , 8601-8497 :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado el cortito abierto por la mañanita , 8601-8497 :Baile:



y metemos un larguito 8498 maestro :Baile:


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Mar 2013)

Ahora sí que acaba de liarla:


muertoviviente dijo:


> y metemos un larguito 8498 maestro :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (11 Mar 2013)

De los últimos 7 mensajes, 4 son del gato diciendo gilipolleces.

Cómo decirlo...esto....bueno, aunque suene mal.... váyase a tomar por culo:Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

cerramos el larguito 8498-8527 :Baile:

editamos para anunciar un cortito en 8540 :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> De los últimos 7 mensajes, 4 son del gato diciendo gilipolleces.
> 
> Cómo decirlo...esto....bueno, aunque suene mal.... váyase a tomar por culo:Baile:



Que va...!! si al final... el roce hace el cariño... y al gato... lo "rozan" muuucho... seguro que su plato favorito es la tarta de chocolate con pelo...

Por cierto, baneo, lefazo y tres avemarías para el que haya palmado por seguir al gato. Si eggque les da a ustedes por cada cosssa... y todavía se quejan.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Mar 2013)

Ahora mismo estoy en liquidez y os juro que para entrar largo o corto seguro que tirando una moneda al aire acierto antes que fiándome de mi intuición. Los argumentos para un lado y para otro son igual de validos. 

Lo único que tengo medio claro es que a medio plazo ( 6 meses) esto va para abajo y bastante. Pero claro con eso en mente puedes ponerte corto ahora y a peponear el ibex hasta los 9500 con 3 cojones que diría el minino. 8:


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Mar 2013)

hay que reconocer que si las operaciones del gato son ciertas, ( que lo dudo o que son papertrader...), hoy está acertando... ya era hora, 1 de 10.

Pd. venga pues yo me la juego a ser pitoniso...pasaré a recoger el owned si es menester a lo largo del día... El gráfico en velas en horas desde el 26 de feb. pasa por este punto del ibex ( 8.520 aprox), ahí hemos tocado la base del canal ascendente.
Y si no le gusta esta suposición pues puedo cambiar


----------



## juanfer (11 Mar 2013)

nam dijo:


> Bienvenida al otro lado....
> Eso de lo que hablas yo lo califico como ecologismo de salon.
> 
> En vez de preocuparse por las cuestiones importantes: contaminacion medio-ambiental, residuos industriales, metales pesados, agua potable, etc..., tocan las narices con cosas tan tontas como "reciclar" papel o detritus que consumen mas energia en el reciclaje que si los hacemos de nuevo o se utilizasen en otras cosas. Yo reciclo algunas cosas, lo que se que vale la pena desde el punto de vista economico y de los recursos, el resto paso.



No hay que estar siempre dentro, como el gato. A veces es bueno pasar un tiempo en la trinchera.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones , esto tie buena pinta :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Mar 2013)

que día más soso .............


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2013)

Cagüen la leche...!! es cierto eso que pone Cárpatos de que quieren aplicar la tasa Tobin tambien a Repos??? : están locos? :8:

Yo había asumido que eso no iba a ser, que sería una de las exclusiones, vamos, es que es de cajón... digo io...



vmmp29 dijo:


> que día más soso .............



Espérese un pelín que ahora lo animosan...


----------



## Claca (11 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Viendo la mayoría de valores que están bien a corto plazo, nos asalta el problema de que son movimientos muy verticales que demandan un stop demasiado lejano. El único que podría aprovecharse con un stop claro es BANKINTER, en el caso que decida lanzar el tercero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí va, BANKINTER:







Esta mañana nos daba la oportunidad de incorporarnos largos al valor. Ahora el stop debe estar por debajo de los 4,40.

Quién me haya leido sabe perfectamente cómo debía operarse ese gráfico


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

carpatos en intercoñomia a las 16:15 :bla:

dice lo que el personal ya sabe , no sale de su asombro el pobre gacelon :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2013)

europa - Fomento estudia asumir las autopistas con problemas - 11/03/13 en Infomercados

venga seguir haciendo empresas e inversiones no rentables que al final el estado se queda con todo.

me gustaría preguntarle a Ana Pastor si acepta comprarme los inversos con perdidas.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

el aguante de los gringos es increible , vix no encuentra suelo :


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2013)

Yo esperaba algo más de animosidad en Europa tambien. Por lo visto los yankiss se quedan solos...

Cierre europeo, guanoyanky? Probemos 3 minicortos, ceñiditos.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Yo esperaba algo más de animosidad en Europa tambien. Por lo visto los yankiss se quedan solos...
> 
> Cierre europeo, guanoyanky? Probemos 3 minicortos, ceñiditos.



los gringos te van a matar de aburrimiento , advertido quedas :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2013)

Ya empezamos.....

España cuenta con recursos de gas no convencional para 39 años de consumo | Sociedad | EL PAÍS


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2013)

La terapia genética avanza que es una barbaridad... ahora han debido de anular los genes de bajada en el SP...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2013)

Por cierto P.O.T.R.U.O.

:::::::::: 

digo


:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> La terapia genética avanza que es una barbaridad... ahora han debido de anular los genes de bajada en el SP...



te van a cocinar al baño maria :ouch:


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya empezamos.....
> 
> España cuenta con recursos de gas no convencional para 39 años de consumo | Sociedad | EL PAÍS



¿nos van a racionar las fabes??


----------



## Arrebonico (11 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya empezamos.....
> 
> España cuenta con recursos de gas no convencional para 39 años de consumo | Sociedad | EL PAÍS



Fracking, el gran engaño - Radioactividad 28-02-2013 en mp3 (28/02 a las 23:54:32) 01:08:52 1828595 - iVoox


----------



## atman (11 Mar 2013)

Inténtolo de nuevo...

...

 Those f*cking bastards!!


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2013)

Algo esta cambiando en la CNMV

http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...de-Houlihan-Lokey-como-asesor-financiero.html


----------



## tarrito (11 Mar 2013)

esto es el jodido fin ... el horror!!! :S :´( :´(


Next Tuesday, The European Parliament Votes To Ban All Your Porn. Yes, Really. Take Immediate Action. - Falkvinge on Infopolicy

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> esto es el jodido fin ... el horror!!! :S :´( :´(
> 
> 
> Next Tuesday, The European Parliament Votes To Ban All Your Porn. Yes, Really. Take Immediate Action. - Falkvinge on Infopolicy
> ...



Some say the end is near....

[YOUTUBE]uCEeAn6_QJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sobre peabody....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/349254-habeis-visto-ibex-octubre-2012-santuario-de-gacelas-234.html#post7443866
> 
> ...



Actualizamos....

*[Peabody]*







Miren donde ha frenado, se gira de nuevo el rsi a la baja... Tiene pinta de darse un viaje al sur. Importantísimo donde haga el siguiente mínimo!!!! Si es por debajo del anterior, a esperar. Si es por encima, vigilar divergencias en el RSI y let's go!

edito al ver de nuevo el gráfico: Tiene _*mu *_mala pinta la verdad...


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Mar 2013)

Me van a cerrar youporn?????? Po queeeeeee


----------



## juanfer (11 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Fracking, el gran engaño - Radioactividad 28-02-2013 en mp3 (28/02 a las 23:54:32) 01:08:52 1828595 - iVoox



Lo he escuchado el fin de semana y haciendo una reflexión.
Eso gasta ingentes cantidades de agua. Arrasa de una zona la posibilidad del cultivo.
Para generar 1 kilo de verduras o frutas se necesitan 200 litros, si es de carne son 20.000litros.

He llegado a la conclusión que eso solo nos va traer hambre, porque envenena el agua.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (11 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Algo esta cambiando en la CNMV
> 
> http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...de-Houlihan-Lokey-como-asesor-financiero.html



¿Los de bestinver iban cargaditos de pescanovas?

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Los de bestinver iban cargaditos de pescanovas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2



Si y segun creo no han vendido


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo he escuchado el fin de semana y haciendo una reflexión.
> Eso gasta ingentes cantidades de agua. Arrasa de una zona la posibilidad del cultivo.
> Para generar 1 kilo de verduras o frutas se necesitan 200 litros, si es de carne son 20.000litros.
> 
> ...



Es una de las mayores locuras de la humanidad, no dude que rockefeller seguramente este detras...Na todavia seguiran los antipeak oil contandonos milongas


----------



## bertok (11 Mar 2013)

No os preocupéis, vamos para arriba

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...speran-a-9-dar-datos-del-deficit-publico.html


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...XOM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Mirar el capex...de 22000 a 34000 mill en 4 aňos.Cada aňo cuesta mas y mas dinero explotar recursos como el petroleo o el gas.Para mi el peak oil es una realidad. Ademas los margenes estan cayendo en TODAS las grandes petroleras. A lp las energias mas eficientes serán como las que usa Iberdrola, de ahí el análisis del verano pasado ( gas a cp, Repsol a mp e ibe a lp)


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2013)

Me he leído el hilo entero y no he visto referencia alguna (al menos en las últimas páginas) a Prisa. Han perdido ustedes el buen gusto por los trades explosivos y ganadores.

Ustedes se lo pierden. Ésta puede ser la buena.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me he leído el hilo entero y no he visto referencia alguna (al menos en las últimas páginas) a Prisa. Han perdido ustedes el buen gusto por los trades explosivos y ganadores.
> 
> Ustedes se lo pierden. Ésta puede ser la buena.



Pero tú estás ya dentro? 8:


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero tú estás ya dentro? 8:



No, estoy fuera esperando el momento. Hoy lancé una orden (el spread en estos pennystocks es ya una cantidad importante de dinero en riesgo) y no se hizo. Mañana voy a por ello pero buscando un buen punto de entrada.


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2013)

Janus, me está usted tentando... y mira que esa no es mi tipo ¿eh? Pero es que en el baul me queda un huequito al lado de las Gamesas y... 


Pero yo venía poner... Madre de Dios!!!

BBC News - Illinois settles SEC fraud charges over pensions

Y los munis no revientan... y aquí no pasa nada. Al contrario, como hay acuerdo y tal... pues via libre para el siguiente patadón...

Las ventas minoristas del miércoles pueden ser el propergol que le faltaba al cohete o una verdadera bomba de relojería... veremos...


----------



## FranR (12 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Janus, me está usted tentando... y mira que esa no es mi tipo ¿eh? Pero es que en el baul me queda un huequito al lado de las Gamesas y...
> 
> 
> Pero yo venía poner... Madre de Dios!!!
> ...



Curioso que los IF para ese día tengan una variación muy fuerte....ya lo comenté ayer en el blog.... 8:

Cada día me sorprende más el sistema P.O.T.R.A.


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2013)

La madre del cordero es ¿qué vamos a ponderar? Si la cifra de ventas es buena, hay algo más de margen para ajustes de presupuesto y para que la FED restrinja un poco la liquidez a mercado, lo que haría bajar la bolsa que vive de esas transfusiones y no de la caja de Amazon o Macy's.

Lo digo porque el calendario va a ser el demonio... el miércoles, lo dicho, el vienes vencimientos y la semana que viene charla de la FED... que podría tener algún adelanto esta semana...



PD: Leído en Microsiervos: "¿os acordais cuando 'mileurista' era despectivo?"


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

Que rezagada esta nuestra prima,pobre nadie la saca a bailar, aunque me da que pronto veremos algun varon ingles mostrar interes por ella

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=402551


Dentro de unos meses nos vemos en el subsuelo, no creo que la gasolina aguante mas alla de las elecciones alemanas


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos y ejpertitos 

se acerca el vencimiento , de momento mantenemos los cortos :Baile:


----------



## vermer (12 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si y segun creo no han vendido



Para el pueblo llano... ¿Qué ha ocurrido realmente en Pescanova?¿La devacle de la empresa es tal o se ha producido una estafa en el valor de la acción para cargarse de ellas? ¿O todo eso y más?

¿Esto suele pasar a menudo en otras empresas cotizadas? -que es lo que realmente me preocupa-


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Para el pueblo llano... ¿Qué ha ocurrido realmente en Pescanova?¿La devacle de la empresa es tal o se ha producido una estafa en el valor de la acción para cargarse de ellas? ¿O todo eso y más?
> 
> ¿Esto suele pasar a menudo en otras empresas cotizadas? -que es lo que realmente me preocupa-



Cuando el rio suena agua suele llevar. Pues muy normal no es.A mi entender la empresa puede sobrevivir , si no yo no hubiese entrado,pero claro lo que hagan las cajas o el consejo esta fuera de mi control.


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

http://www.ivoox.com/tertulia-economica-incertidumbre-sobre-futuro-la-audios-mp3_rf_1859341_1.html


Escuchar desde el min 10, Centeno hablando de Repsol ,lukoil y conoco phillips


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

Otra para el radar y con un % importante de Lukoil.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=COP


----------



## juanfer (12 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando el rio suena agua suele llevar. Pues muy normal no es.A mi entender la empresa puede sobrevivir , si no yo no hubiese entrado,pero claro lo que hagan las cajas o el consejo esta fuera de mi control.



Creo que el tema es que no facilitan la información de las cuentas, igual es una maniobra voluntaria para echar a pequeños accionistas con stop loss, para bajar mucho el valor y luego subirlo, o es que realmente tiene dificultades. 

Cuando Bestinver sigue dentro me hace pensar lo primero.

Hay algo que huele mal.


----------



## juanfer (12 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es una de las mayores locuras de la humanidad, no dude que rockefeller seguramente este detras...Na todavia seguiran los antipeak oil contandonos milongas



Igual es una estrategia para que suban los alimentos, mediante quitar superficie cultivable y envenenar el agua, de estos HDPS podemos esperar cualquier cosa.


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Creo que el tema es que no facilitan la información de las cuentas, igual es una maniobra voluntaria para echar a pequeños accionistas con stop loss, para bajar mucho el valor y luego subirlo, o es que realmente tiene dificultades.
> 
> Cuando Bestinver sigue dentro me hace pensar lo primero.
> 
> Hay algo que huele mal.



Bestinver actualiza el pdf trimestralmente.Habra que ver como queda a final de mes, en el ultimo seguian dentro.


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Igual es una estrategia para que suban los alimentos, mediante quitar superficie cultivable y envenenar el agua, de estos HDPS podemos esperar cualquier cosa.



Ya no se ni que pensar,luego ves a acciona,nestle y otras muchas invirtiendo en agua y empiezas a encajar las piezas.No podemos permitir que lleven a cabo semejante locura, es un suicidio medioambiental.


http://armakdeodelot.blogspot.com.es/2013/01/la-ciudadania-se-moviliza-contra-la.html?m=1


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2013)

Fracturación hidráulica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

lo mejor de este articulo es esta parte:

A este respecto, en 2009 la NGSA (Asociación Norteamericana de Suministradores de Gas Natural) afirmaba que no se había confirmado ningún caso de contaminación de acuíferos.[4] Existe un estudio académico del "UT Austin’s Energy Institute"[14] del Dr. Charles Groat profesor en la Universidad de Texas, aunque posteriormente cuestionado (finales del año 2012) por "conflictos de interés" al revelarse que el profesor trabajaba para una empresa de perforación (Plains Exploration and Production Company) al momento de la realización y publicación del estudio[15] , incluso el notas renunció a su puesto en la universidad


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2013)

¿Pescanova liándola de nuevo?


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Pescanova liándola de nuevo?



Por lo visto hay mas comensales que sillas, vaya espectáculo nos están dando.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

Sencillamente estamos viendo que los negocios ruinosos no seran sostenidos mas tiempo , al loro con las cajitas porque van a soltar sus participaciones , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## paulistano (12 Mar 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-pescanova-sabadell-vendio-del-desplome.html



Y Gamesa sigue dando pasta....no sabe uno cuándo bajarse, cagontó:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2013)

No se si lo habéis visto.....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/402551-verguenza-infamia-esperan-a-9-dar-datos-del-deficit-publico.html



: : : : :


----------



## paulistano (12 Mar 2013)

Ojo con las bankinter claquianas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo con las bankinter claquianas



Ese CLACA es un JRANDE de ESPAÑA!


(by the way, Pandoro ha llamado a su gemelo Thunder-Dick para que le eche una mano con los pescanabos....5.8€ :fiufiu: :fiufiu


----------



## juanfer (12 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya no se ni que pensar,luego ves a acciona,nestle y otras muchas invirtiendo en agua y empiezas a encajar las piezas.No podemos permitir que lleven a cabo semejante locura, es un suicidio medioambiental.
> 
> 
> ARMAK de ODELOT: NESTLÉ, la MERKEL y la TROIKA exigen la Privatización de la Gestión del Agua





LÁNGARO dijo:


> Fracturación hidráulica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> lo mejor de este articulo es esta parte:
> 
> A este respecto, en 2009 la NGSA (Asociación Norteamericana de Suministradores de Gas Natural) afirmaba que no se había confirmado ningún caso de contaminación de acuíferos.[4] Existe un estudio académico del "UT Austin’s Energy Institute"[14] del Dr. Charles Groat profesor en la Universidad de Texas, aunque posteriormente cuestionado (finales del año 2012) por "conflictos de interés" al revelarse que el profesor trabajaba para una empresa de perforación (Plains Exploration and Production Company) al momento de la realización y publicación del estudio[15] , incluso el notas renunció a su puesto en la universidad





muertoviviente dijo:


> Sencillamente estamos viendo que los negocios ruinosos no seran sostenidos mas tiempo , al loro con las cajitas porque van a soltar sus participaciones , advertidos quedan :no:



El agua es un principal activo que tenemos para no morirnos de hambre porque el hombre lo puede transformar en comida. Envenenando el agua consigues que la gente no pueda cultivar su propia comida, y el ganado no pueda pastar.

La semana pasada en keiser report ya estuvieron hablando de Monsanto y sus patentes de semillas, que la corte suprema les habían dado la razón por cobrar cada año de producción a los agricultores.

La situación que pasa pescanova, con una incertidumbre, no creo que el modelo de negocio de pescanova sea ruinoso.

Creo que el futuro no serán la comodities, ni materias primas, ni la tecnología, sera el agua y la comida, porque cada vez va a quedar menos comida a repartir, y la contaminación esta causando estragos.


----------



## Maravedi (12 Mar 2013)

Me he unido al club gamesero


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El agua es un principal activo que tenemos para no morirnos de hambre porque el hombre lo puede transformar en comida. Envenenando el agua consigues que la gente no pueda cultivar su propia comida, y el ganado no pueda pastar.
> 
> La semana pasada en keiser report ya estuvieron hablando de Monsanto y sus patentes de semillas, que la corte suprema les habían dado la razón por cobrar cada año de producción a los agricultores.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien creo que lo mas valioso sera la comida y el agua.Me cuesta creer que las piscifactorias de pescanova en este escenario no sean viables.


----------



## Cascooscuro (12 Mar 2013)

Haveis visto las Pescanovas hoy? -31%


----------



## vermer (12 Mar 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Haveis visto las Pescanovas hoy? -31%



Estoy siguiéndolas por diversión. La montaña rusa es más tranquila. Ayer 7'3 aprox. Hoy han llegado a 4,81 hace un poco, pero miras al cabo de unos minutillos y están en 5,4. Dentro de un momento puede que a 2 o a 7. Menuda colección de ludópatas. Me resulta difícil de comprender


----------



## Arrebonico (12 Mar 2013)

Pea Nieto, contra los monopolios | Mxico | elmundo.es



> Y si los perjudicados tienen nombre propio también lo tienen los *beneficiados*, por ejemplo, *Telefónica*, que hace tiempo aspiraba a introducirse en la telefonía fija. "Todo lo que sea competencia en telefonía, en datos, fortalecimiento de la institución rectora del sector, creación de tribunales especializados, todo esto a una empresa como Telefónica le abre camino para tener más oportunidades en un país en el que este negocio crece a dos dígitos".


----------



## Krim (12 Mar 2013)

Efectivamente, al 8600 por la alcista. FranR, eres mi héroe :aplauso:


----------



## Lechu (12 Mar 2013)

Buenos dias 


El HSBC exige a Prisa que venda la Cadena SER. El banco ha planteado a Cebrián que el grupo se desprenda de su principal activo como condición para refinanciar la deuda



El Grupo Prisa se tendrá que desprender de la Cadena SER. Es la exigencia impuesta por HSBC, uno de sus bancos acreedores, como condición para refinanciar su deuda en los próximos meses, que ronda los 3.000 millones.

Telefónica acordó con Prisa en junio pasado suscribir bonos convertibles en acciones por un valor de 100 millones de euros. El grupo cerró también otro pacto con el Banco Santander, La Caixa y HSBC para convertir parte de su deuda en acciones por un valor de 334 millones.

De esta manera, las entidades acreedoras del grupo que preside Juan Luis Cebrián entraron en su accionariado -y controlan ahora un 25%- para evitar un embargo y refinanciar así su deuda, que se sitúa en alrededor de los 3.000 millones de euros.

HSBC exige vender la Cadena SER

Prisa tiene que reducir su deuda neta en 650 millones en dos años, tras la entrada de los bancos acreedores en el capital del grupo.

Pues bien. Según ha sabido El Confidencial Digital de fuentes financieras de alto nivel, el banco británico HSBC ha exigido a Juan Luis Cebrián medidas de mejora de eficiencia y también ventas de activos en el menor plazo posible, como condición para continuar refinanciando su deuda.

Y entre esas enajenaciones para reducir sus números rojos le ha planteado, incluso, que Prisa se desprenda de una participación significativa de uno de sus activos estratégicos: la Cadena SER.

ECD se ha puesto en contacto con el banco HSBC. Un portavoz oficial de la entidad no ha confirmado ni desmentido la información, alegando que no pueden dar datos sobre clientes concretos. No obstante, no negó que en cualquier caso la situación de Prisa y de su deuda no requeriría a corto plazo la venta de la totalidad de la Cadena SER sino sólo de una participación significativa.

El principal activo del Grupo Prisa

La Cadena SER es la cadena de radio más antigua de España y la que cuenta con más oyentes (4.624.000, según el último EGM): sus programas son líderes en todas las franjas horaria y ella sola suma más audiencia que el resto de las cadenas rivales juntas y sumadas. Pertenece a la división radiofónica Prisa Radio y está controlada accionarialmente por el Grupo Prisa.

Dispone de 247 emisoras en propiedad (93 de ellas obtenidas por la absorción de Antena 3 Radio), más otras 194 asociadas. Superan las 161 emisoras propias más 38 asociadas de COPE, las 155 propias y 41 asociadas de Onda Cero, las 68 de Kiss FM o las 50 de Punto Radio.

Compromiso de Botín y Fainé con Cebrián

Tal cómo se contó en ECD, el Santander y La Caixa, que llevan años concediendo a Prisa sucesivos aplazamientos de la deuda que el grupo tiene contraída con esas entidades, se han comprometido con Juan Luis Cebrián en no dejar caer la compañía.

Los dos banqueros, concretamente, han dado su palabra al presidente ejecutivo de Prisa de no permitir que el grupo termine ahogado por sus deudas.

Directivos del sector apuntan que, si Botín y Fainé no prorrogasen sus créditos, Prisa estaría en quiebra. A cambio, el Banco Santander y La Caixa se garantizan con su decisión el apoyo del Grupo Prisa. “Para ambos bancos es importante tener de lado al grupo mediático de la izquierda”, apunta el destacado directivo.

En este buen trato informativo se incluyen, principalmente, los contenidos de El País y la Cadena SER.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2013)

¿Hay alguna forma humana de ver la cotización de Berkshire Hathaway A y no pensar que es mejor 5 de esas que un piso en la Castellana porque se va a los 200.000 dólares antes de fin de año?


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Efectivamente, al 8600 por la alcista. FranR, eres mi héroe :aplauso:



entonces ahora para abajo??? o seguimos para bingo?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Mar 2013)

Dentro de Pescanova con todo lo gordo en 5,65. :: Que dios me pille confesado.:vomito:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Dentro de Pescanova con todo lo gordo en 5,65. :: Que dios me pille confesado.:vomito:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Dentro de Pescanova con todo lo gordo en 5,65. :: Que dios me pille confesado.:vomito:



no podras escapar al destino de los chicharreros , ni el repelente anti-pandoros te salvara :no:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Mar 2013)

Vamos a cerrar el gap.... :rolleye:


----------



## vermer (12 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Dentro de Pescanova con todo lo gordo en 5,65. :: Que dios me pille confesado.:vomito:



El thanks es por ese peaso de güevos que tienes. No cabe la menor duda. El avatar te sienta bien. Suerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


>



Buen regate pero, si os fijáis bien, pandoro observa atentamente!!! ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> El thanks es por ese peaso de güevos que tienes. No cabe la menor duda. El avatar te sienta bien. Suerte.



Como bien dice master Janus "sin riesgo no hay reward". Ya veremos como acaba esta loca cabalgada....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2013)

ghkghk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Se anula el aval de la Generalitat a la Fundación del club
*El Valencia pasa a manos de Bankia*

Marca.com


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Como bien dice master Janus "sin riesgo no hay reward". Ya veremos como acaba esta loca cabalgada....



supongo que la loca es ustec no ? :S


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buen regate pero, si os fijáis bien, pandoro observa atentamente!!! ::




De la ruleta puedes escapar una, dos, tres veces... Pero pandoro siempre acaba alcanzandote...

Mira aquí, uno que creía que tenía bien agarradas sus plusvalías...







Y uno que estaba analizando el mercado, y le pilló Pandoro...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Mar 2013)

Ufffff que mal se pasa.....


12,4% en 30 minutos. Ya tengo hecho el mes. Que le den por culo a pandoro......esta vez.


----------



## juanfer (12 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ufffff que mal se pasa.....
> 
> 
> 12,4% en 30 minutos. Ya tengo hecho el mes. Que le den por culo a pandoro......esta vez.



Lo de pescanova, o es una maniobra para despiojarse y sacarse un x4, o se van a concurso de acreedores, ahora están en preconcurso de acreedores.

Ha sido muy arriesgado, pero ha salido bien.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

en la mente del gran MV maestro de sabiduria se dibujan formaciones maravillosas :Aplauso:


----------



## TenienteDan (12 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en la mente del gran MV maestro de sabiduria se dibujan formaciones maravillosas :Aplauso:



Deja las drogas jato.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (12 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en la mente del gran MV maestro de sabiduria se dibujan formaciones maravillosas :Aplauso:



Fenomenaco :Aplauso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Deja las drogas jato.



.
ES su forma poética de describir los huevos de Pandoro. Se le ve enamorado.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

pescanova suspendida de cotizacion :fiufiu:

deje la mariconada señ@r neutrino :no:


----------



## jaialro (12 Mar 2013)

Se me ha escapado el trade largo del futuro del eurodolar.Rotura de triangulo, unos 40 pips, 500 $.


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Mar 2013)

A ver si esta es la buena de Dia para irse de nuevo a los 6.

Pe: urff..vaya guebos el amigo Sin perdón y cantada en directo...

enhorabuena,..pero no tientes más la suerte...por experiencia te lo digo....


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ghkghk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Se anula el aval de la Generalitat a la Fundación del club
> *El Valencia pasa a manos de Bankia*
> ...





Señores, espero que se hagan muchos más valencianistas a raíz de esta noticia. ¡¡No olviden que ahora son Vd. sus dueños!!


----------



## Krim (12 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ES su forma poética de describir los huevos de Pandoro. Se le ve enamorado.



Suele pasar. Cuando a un@ le dan mucho, aunque sea sin querer, le termina gustando . En plan síndrome de Estocolmo y tal XD.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

el ibex volvera a ser el canario en la mina , sera el primer indice en caer , la bajista no la tocaremos ni ahora ni en mucho tiempo , advertidos quedan ejpertitos :no:

muchas señales del mal se estan viendo , las subidas de precio ojetivo , las recomendaciones de largos en blue chips , los rumoreh y la aparicion de marikas en el hilo ademas de que los ejpertitos ven los 9400 :ouch:

no habra piedad para los larguistas , mucho tiempo os habeis enseñoreado , da comienzo la operacion de castigo , nombre en clave " cuestion morena " :abajo:


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Señores, espero que se hagan muchos más valencianistas a raíz de esta noticia. ¡¡No olviden que ahora son Vd. sus dueños!!



Esto está bien ¿la entrada será gratis entonces, no? A ver si voy a tener pagar por acceder a mi propia casa...


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Esto está bien ¿la entrada será gratis entonces, no? A ver si voy a tener pagar por acceder a mi propia casa...



No me digas que eres accionista de bankia????:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> No me digas que eres accionista de bankia????:ouch:



Todos lo somos Sr.Lángaro, todos lo somos. ::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2013)

Vaaaaya, vaya, vaya... ¿a que huele? ¿es miedo? Parece que sí... hacia muuucho tiempo que no olía a miedo. Ya casi se me había olvidado...


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2013)

Desencanto y desconcierto en el PP con Rajoy: "Así, ¿adónde vamos?" - EcoDiario.es

mal vamos si ya ni ellos creeen en ellos mismos.
Lo mejor el beso de "judas".... veremos desenlace...


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Vaaaaya, vaya, vaya... ¿a que huele? ¿es miedo? Parece que sí... hacia muuucho tiempo que no olía a miedo. Ya casi se me había olvidado...



acumula el poco valor que tienes y carga cortos en ibex :Baile:


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> No me digas que eres accionista de bankia????:ouch:



Yo soy bankero por obra y gracia del Gobierno de España...


----------



## ave phoenix (12 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> No me digas que eres accionista de bankia????:ouch:



Si esres contribuyente español, eres accionista de Bankia...::


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2013)

Y fuéramos a hacer el techo para una temporada... mañana el dato de ventas sería bueno, lo que acompañaría a los vencimientos del viernes, dejando el cierre semanal en las mismísimas nubes... para que luego la semana que viene la FED anuncie algún tipo de restricciones de liquidez, lo que hundiría el mercado y marcaría el cambio de tendecia....

Si el dato de mañana fuera malo, tendríamos una bajada posiblemente poco importante, un vencimiento tibio (teniendo en cuenta los precios actuales), con la FED probablemente puesta de perfil. No habría cambio de tendencia, sólo cierta correción para buscar los 1600 y más allá...

Evidentemente hay más posibilidades... pero ahora mismo, hay miedo en el aire...

Por cierto, que allá van las opciones... el VIX coge color...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2013)

Que velas más bonitas


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2013)

Estoy loco o han suspendido CAF? 

Edito para decir que parece ser que ha habido una subasta o algun problema. Ya cotiza.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (12 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ufffff que mal se pasa.....
> 
> 
> 12,4% en 30 minutos. Ya tengo hecho el mes. Que le den por culo a pandoro......esta vez.



Es usted un artista :Aplauso:

Edit: Con los huevos tan grandes como el caballo de Espartero, PVA se ha convertido en el chicharro mayor del reino en dura pugna con BKA


----------



## MrMonedas (12 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Vaaaaya, vaya, vaya... ¿a que huele? ¿es miedo? Parece que sí... hacia muuucho tiempo que no olía a miedo. Ya casi se me había olvidado...



Los flipaos que se piensan que se van a hacer ricos en 2 días con empresas arruinadas haciendo zig cuando los demás hacen zag, vaya que si van a oler miedo.::

Jugar a la bolsa es como el casino y más en estas condiciones.Sólo que, como decía Clooney, al menos en el Casino ves a hermosas camareras :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

pronto veremos los 5300 e incluso nos podemos ir mas pabajo :baba:


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2013)

MrMonedas dijo:


> Los flipaos que se piensan que se van a hacer ricos en 2 días con empresas arruinadas haciendo zig cuando los demás hacen zag, vaya que si van a oler miedo.::
> 
> Jugar a la bolsa es como el casino y más en estas condiciones.Sólo que, como decía Clooney, al menos en el Casino ves a hermosas camareras :baba:



...y ahora que lo pienso... no he visto nunca a Pandoro de croupier...


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2013)

pregunta: supongamos que los americanos hacen techo y empiezan a bajar por venta de sus acciones, por lo tanto, ¿es posible que el dinero que salga de USA pueda venir a los mercados que no han subido tanto? es decir, una bajada de los indices americanos podría traer una subida de los indices europeos y en particular el Ibex?


----------



## FranR (12 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pronto veremos los 5300 e incluso nos podemos ir mas pabajo :baba:



:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Bien maestro, ha cortado la caída en seco

Me postro con rodilleras de velcro ante usted (por si hay moqueta) ::::


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pregunta: supongamos que los americanos hacen techo y empiezan a bajar por venta de sus acciones, por lo tanto, ¿es posible que el dinero que salga de USA pueda venir a los mercados que no han subido tanto? es decir, una bajada de los indices americanos podría traer una subida de los indices europeos y en particular el Ibex?



Como están las cosas, no.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como están las cosas, no.



vale.
respuesta concisa.


----------



## Krim (12 Mar 2013)

¿¿Que pollas ha sido lo de las 16:30?? :S


----------



## atman (12 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> vale.
> respuesta concisa.



luego me explico máaaass....


----------



## Arrebonico (12 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿¿Que pollas ha sido lo de las 16:30?? :S



Alguien ha puesto el freno de mano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿¿Que pollas ha sido lo de las 16:30?? :S


----------



## Arrebonico (12 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Cuéntenos más! :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Cuéntenos más! :Baile:



Mi amigo Mario me ha pedido discreción.... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


inocho:inocho:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Es usted un artista :Aplauso:
> 
> Edit: Con los huevos tan grandes como el caballo de Espartero, PVA se ha convertido en el chicharro mayor del reino en dura pugna con BKA



Muchas gracias pero que ha sido más suerte que otra cosa. Si lo pienso no lo hago. Pero mira, me he metido, he apretado el culo y la suerte y saber salir a tiempo, han hecho el resto. Para una de estas que sale bien....:rolleye:


----------



## FranR (12 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Muchas gracias pero que ha sido más suerte que otra cosa. Si lo pienso no lo hago. Pero mira, me he metido, *he apretado el culo* y la suerte y saber salir a tiempo, han hecho el resto. Para una de estas que sale bien....:rolleye:



Esa técnica es tan importante como un buen análisis técnico, primordial para apretar el botón


----------



## Sin_Perdón (12 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Esa técnica es tan importante como un buen análisis técnico, primordial para apretar el botón



Ya se sabe, Pandoro está siempre al acecho....


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Mar 2013)

nooooooooo, ya no podemos ni creer en el furboooolll....
Sandro Rosell es acusado de fraude en Brasil: podría ser condenado a ocho años de prisión - EcoDiario.es

P.D. odio el futbol


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

mantenemos los cortos , esperamos gap a la baja para mañana


----------



## Claca (12 Mar 2013)

IBEX, muy corto plazo:







Si se pierden los 8.490, el descuelgue puede ser hasta casi los 8.300.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2013)

Vaya con el volumen hoy en CAF...

Claca...¿Pararán los 25x con viaje puntual a los 22x?

Por otro lado...¿que le está pasando desde el pto de vista fundamental? Por curiosidad


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

vamos gringos , MV quiere un gap a la baja para mañana a poder ser de 2000 pipos :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (12 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hXIUaSOgS5g[/YOUTUBE]

8:


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2013)

Tremendo :8:

Guano con nocturnidad – Polinomia 13-03-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

vamos barsa :Baile:


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2013)

Fotogalería: Especial bañadores 2013 de Sports Illustrated (FOTOS) - AS.com


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

gol de messi :Baile:


----------



## amago45 (12 Mar 2013)

Pensé que hoy Prisa se iba a 0.23 pero aguantó los 0.255 ... ... esto no tira para abajo para coger carrerilla ...:abajo:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2013)

gol de villa , 3-0 :Aplauso:


----------



## Maravedi (12 Mar 2013)

Puta barsa


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya con el volumen hoy en CAF...
> 
> Claca...¿Pararán los 25x con viaje puntual a los 22x?
> 
> Por otro lado...¿que le está pasando desde el pto de vista fundamental? Por curiosidad



El otro día lo comente de refilon, voy a resumirlo un poco.

http://www.caf.es/es/accionistas-inversores/index.php?el=5


-La cartera de pedidos ha caido por primera vez desde 2001

-Via impuestos han pagado mas asi que su margen neto se ha resentido ( creo que lo comento Atman, en Brasil les ha metido una buena mordida)

-El margen bruto ha caído, estarán intentando competir en mercados internacionales con precios mas agresivos

- Hay cajas dentro, con el mou se verán obligadas a vender y al ser un valor poco liquido es probable que veamos mucha volatilidad en los próximos meses.

De estar dentro personalmente piramidaria de una forma agresiva (190-220) y de estar fuera aprovecharía las ventas de las cajas para entrar. Es una buena empresa y esta bien gestionada así que lo lógico es que dentro de 10 años esten mejor que ahora, solo hay que ver la evolución de los vagones del metro de Madrid, su evolucion en 10 años ha sido impresionante.


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

Para quien no sea de Madrid

1993

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrN32UM01ac&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Vagón de 2000-2003


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvuAq1YJbQQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Vagón actual

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMkQx9Dgptk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## egarenc (12 Mar 2013)

Felicidades, cules!
Gran partido


----------



## egarenc (12 Mar 2013)

gracias, gracias


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna forma humana de ver la cotización de Berkshire Hathaway A y no pensar que es mejor 5 de esas que un piso en la Castellana porque se va a los 200.000 dólares antes de fin de año?



Yo sigo los valores con las aplicaciones de yahoo finance y bloomberg para tablet.Pongo un pantallazo de la aplicación de yahoo....fíjate como tengo la accion de clase A del tito buffett


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

Pantallazo de la aplicación de bloomberg


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

Pantallazos de algunas acciones que tengo guardadas en bloomberg


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

Desde Min 27

http://www.ivoox.com/un-modelo-salida-del-euro-economia-audios-mp3_rf_1860649_1.html


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=402848


Abril el mes del céntimo verde


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bankia canjeará las preferentes a 0,01 euros y emitirá 0,48 billones de acciones - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> 
> Abril el mes del céntimo verde



Estaba cantado en el hilo desde hace muchas semanas ::


----------



## egarenc (12 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bankia canjeará las preferentes a 0,01 euros y emitirá 0,48 billones de acciones - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> 
> Abril el mes del céntimo verde



pongame medio milloncico


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estaba cantado en el hilo desde hace muchas semanas ::



Si pero algunos se pensaban que la fatídica fecha nunca llegaría, mas de uno me ha dicho: "no tengo prisa" "es una inversión de largo plazo".Cada rebote ha sido una oportunidad para salir por patas (3,70,3,2,1,1'5)


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si pero algunos se pensaban que la fatídica fecha nunca llegaría, mas de uno me ha dicho: "no tengo prisa" "es una inversión de largo plazo".Cada rebote ha sido una oportunidad para salir por patas (3,70,3,2,1,1'5)



Para que unos ganen, otros deben perder.

Lo de Bankia era radio macuto :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pantallazo de la aplicación de bloomberg



¿cuál es el nombre de aplicación?¿puedes poner el enlace?
gracias


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bankia canjeará las preferentes a 0,01 euros y emitirá 0,48 billones de acciones - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> 
> Abril el mes del céntimo verde



mirad el lado cómico si cada acc/1€ tendría más PIB que el estado español entero


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cuál es el nombre de aplicación?¿puedes poner el enlace?
> gracias



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bloomberg.android.tablet&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5ibG9vbWJlcmcuYW5kcm9pZC50YWJsZXQiXQ..


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cuál es el nombre de aplicación?¿puedes poner el enlace?
> gracias











atman dijo:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sImNvbS5ibG9vbWJlcmcuYW5kcm9pZC50YWJsZXQiXQ..



Es esa, lo malo que solo sirve para tablets aunque no se si funcionara en algún movil tipo Samsung note o SIII


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

La versión para smartphone es esta:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bloomberg.android&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5ibG9vbWJlcmcuYW5kcm9pZCJd

En mi Galaxy S2, funciona bien, aunque sinceramente no la uso.

Además tienen el Bloomberg Anywhere, pero es necesaria suscripción a su servicio Professional, que cuesta un ojo de la cara...


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> La versión para smartphone es esta:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...1bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5ibG9vbWJlcmcuYW5kcm9pZCJd
> 
> ...



Acabo de probar la version movil y es algo mas incomoda. Yo esto solo lo uso a modo de radar. Para el previo despiece prefiero business week,reuters,unience, morningstar,pagina coorporativa o si no la cnmv.


----------



## paulistano (13 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para que unos ganen, otros deben perder.
> 
> Lo de Bankia era radio macuto :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:




Ya lo comenté por aquí)

Españolito en Londres en MUY buen puesto....nos recomienda a un amigo y a mi acudir a la OPV.....que él está trabajando en la OPV y que bankia vale mínimo 6.

Que él y toda su familia se van a meter a saco:Aplauso:


Yo diciendo que no no y no.

Mi amigo estaba en duda y finalemnte me hizo caso, siempre que salimos de copas le enviamos algun whatsapp al del Londres.



Cambiando de tercio, JANUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, JANUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Conversación escuchada en una cafetería al lado de mi curro....."los de Prisa TV están empalmados, dicen que es un pelotazo...."

A qué se refería, ni idea::


----------



## tarrito (13 Mar 2013)

síii!!!!

no sé qué de un moreno que venía corriendo empalmado :8: 

por cierto el par euro/petardos (fallas y tal) :abajo: perooo :abajo: :abajo:

uno que es de la zona "0" ... debe estar la cosa :S


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas y ejpertitos 

callese monlovi , es una orden :no:


----------



## tarrito (13 Mar 2013)

jatencio, calle la boca

primer aviso!

edito: don´t feed the troll :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> jatencio, calle la boca
> 
> primer aviso!
> 
> edito: don´t feed the troll :ouch:



gurkas entrando en su chabola en 3 , 2 , 1


----------



## tarrito (13 Mar 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2013)

cerrado el cortito ibex 8540-8495 abierto larguito eurodolor 1,3058 :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (13 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Me entro en DIA en 5,715 y salto al 5,74 como si me hubiera venido a buscar, espero que no haya sido pandoro



No fue pandoro, soltadas a 5,91 estoy cagadito. Si el jato platita, y yo gano platita... pandoro no tiene que estar lejos


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> No fue pandoro, soltadas a 5,91 estoy cagadito. Si el jato platita, y yo gano platita... pandoro no tiene que estar lejos



Paciencia, paciencia..las veremos por encima de los 6e.

Natra vuelve a la carga en los últimos 2 días... ¿a por los 1,5e.????


----------



## Arrebonico (13 Mar 2013)

Llego tarde??

La CNMV vuelve a suspender la cotización de Pescanova, que admite un desfase en sus cuentas - Faro de Vigo


----------



## Maravedi (13 Mar 2013)

Que carbones me han saltao el stop de gamesa mini plusvis buenas son


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

Venga, venga... no se me hagan los remolones que hay que cerrar ese gap que nos hemos dejado en el Ibex ¿eh? Y luego ya les ayudo yo a empujarlo 1000 puntos más arriba... veeeenga...


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Mar 2013)

carallo Fran nos vamos al Holocausto sodomita


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

No sabía si ponerlo o no... pero bueno, que le abro posición a algunas cebrianitas... @.245


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

buenoooo...!!


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> buenoooo...!!



adios a medidas cuantitativas, no?


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> adios a medidas cuantitativas, no?



ha pasado algo importante????


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Mar 2013)

"Telefónica declara desierta subasta de pagarés
Reuters 
Miércoles, 13 de Marzo de 2013- 13:57 h. 


MADRID, 13 mar (Reuters) - Telefónica declaró el miércoles desierta la subasta de pagarés a la que se presentaron solicitudes a un plazo de un mes por valor de diez millones de euros, informó el emisor en página. (Información de Carlos Ruano)
"


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2013)

No perdáis de vista Eon esta a precios muy buenos

http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...idas-en-2012-gano-2219-millones-de-euros.html


----------



## Maravedi (13 Mar 2013)

Las prisas me hacen ojitos


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> adios a medidas cuantitativas, no?





LÁNGARO dijo:


> ha pasado algo importante????



Las ventas minoristas han salido mejor de lo esperado... si ahora la FED sigue dando carrete los 1700 del SP se quedan cortos... ahora bien, si empezamos a decir que ya no hace falta tanta liquidez, que le mercado se recupera y tal...

Tambien es importante revisar el dato de enero... que pasa de +.2 a +.1, que luego aquí nos quejamos de cocina pero lo de estos es de traca... el mes que viene te vuelven a revisar ambos y se queda en -.2 y +.1 y no pasa nada...

De momento pienso que tendremos tirón al alza, de la tirada igual hasta 1565... luego veremos...


----------



## kemao2 (13 Mar 2013)

Menudos problemillas va a tener TEF como siga subiendo el coste de la deuda en cada refinanciación , porque ellos tienen 60.000 millones de pufo.






Caronte el barquero dijo:


> "Telefónica declara desierta subasta de pagarés
> Reuters
> Miércoles, 13 de Marzo de 2013- 13:57 h.
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> Menudos problemillas va a tener TEF como siga subiendo el coste de la deuda en cada refinanciación , porque ellos tienen 60.000 millones de pufo.



NO pasa nada se lo quitan a los currelas del pellejo. Han empezado a cerrar servicios de guardia, de momento que yo sepa, sólo las guardias de noche. Si alguien se queda sin ADSL a partir de las 22:00, que se olvide de que se lo solucionen hasta la mañana siguiente. Por otro lado, quieren bajarles el sueldo, quitarles una paga, etc... bueno ya veremos en que queda...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No perdáis de vista Eon esta a precios muy buenos
> 
> E.ON sale de pérdidas en 2012: ganó 2.219 millones de euros - elEconomista.es



La llevo también  ... desde abajo


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

En el SP viaje hasta soporte y vuelta, 6 minilargos, stop ceñidito, que éstos se dejan. Salida el viernes... o en 10 minutos... :XX:

10 minutos dije? me parece que me he pasado... a ver si llega a 8 sin saltar...


----------



## kemao2 (13 Mar 2013)

Este viernes es vencimiento habrá que ver si tras el vencimiento sigue la calma o empiezan las tormentas como el año pasado a partir de abril, aunque este año el vencimiento cae muy pronto y aguantará algo


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> Este viernes es vencimiento habrá que ver si tras el vencimiento sigue la calma o empiezan las tormentas como el año pasado a partir de abril, aunque este año el vencimiento cae muy pronto y aguantará algo



Y la semana que viene, concretamente el miércoles, tenemos FOMC... es decir, decisión sobre tipos...

De momento, la cosa parece embridada, para variar. Me hacen de-sufrí pero no ha saltado el stop... así que...

Cierro 3, con 3 puntitos, que menos es nada. Y corro el SL para salir a pachas de los otros 3.

"Menos carreras y más discotecas" esto es lo que tiene una directora financiera de una mediana empresa del metal en su whatssap... mientras, el negocio cuesta abajo a toda vela y su jefe que ya ha acabado dos veces en urgencias con ataques de ansiedad... luego el despido será improcedente... aunque, para ser sincero, la culpa es de este conocido mío, por haberla contratado... que se le ven las trazas de lejos, hombre... parece que basta con ponerse un traje chaqueta para ir a trabajar para que nadie se fije en nada más...


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2013)

A ver si nos dan fieshta.

474, volumen cada vez que se ha tocado, se debe de aguantar al cierre. En la entrada a canal principal, que se ha quedado a 1.3 puntos no se ha movido nada, pero lo han echado abajo. 

Es decir aguantan HS y se tira sin volumen en Nivel...debería subir. Pero no me apostaría nada...


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

Te pillan a Dudley, el de la Fed de New York a la salida de una cafetería y se le escapa entre risas y tal un "bueno, señores, ya veremos..." y la ogtia es homérica... Luego matizará que hablaba de la reunión de la semana que viene, que no prosuponía nada, etc... pero el daño estaría hecho... así estamos ahora mismo... en un ay...


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Mar 2013)

finalmente el cierre de hoy ha quedado por debajo del minimo de ayer, pero no de anteayer que se situaba en 8495, esto significa algo? se puede pensar en cambio de tendencia a corto y continuación de bajadas? o el dia de ayer fue solo un inciso y no se debe tener encuenta????


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 Mar 2013)

E.on es de las mejores compañías en el sector eléctrico. Tiene de los mejores números, aunque sólo superado por RWE.

https://www.unience.com/product/GER/EOAN/financials

https://www.unience.com/product/GER/RWE/financials


----------



## aitor33 (13 Mar 2013)

Habemus papa. Me he reido imaginando al jato saliendo con la sotana papal :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> E.on es de las mejores compañías en el sector eléctrico. Tiene de los mejores números, aunque sólo superado por RWE.
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/GER/EOAN/financials
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/GER/RWE/financials



El aspecto técnico es deprimente con el DAX arriba del todo.

EON ha hecho perder mucho dinero.

En su momento será una apuesta clara de futuro: el burbujón de la energía.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Mar 2013)

Jordi genial, minutos 45 y 50 tremendo

"Seismesismo" o la esperanza contra pronóstico - Economía Directa 13-03-2013 en mp3 (13/03 a las 11:49:15) 01:07:00 1863706 - iVoox


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

Cerrados los otros 3 larguitos. Algo le hemos sacado...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2013)

Señores habemus papem, que digo cortem en espanem.

No me resisto y he puesto algo a tef en corto. Simple pulvag a los 10 euros para subir a los 38 euros acción.

Que continue la fiesta. Pasenlo bien.


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

Menudo Cristo (y nunca mejor dicho) pueden preparar con la elección de Bergoglio!!!

Un Papa que podría ser legalmente encausado por sus actuaciones durante la dictadura argentina!! Pero ¿en que estaban pensando?


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Menudo Cristo (y nunca mejor dicho) pueden preparar con la elección de Bergoglio!!!
> 
> Un Papa que podría ser legalmente encausado por sus actuaciones durante la dictadura argentina!! Pero ¿en que estaban pensando?



cuentanos más

PD: parece que tuvo que declarar en el juicio por la dictadura, imputado???


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cuentanos más



Hace ya muuchos años que Bergoglio está siendo acusado de haber colaborado con la Dictadura, incluyendo la denuncia de gente que le estorbaba que luego desaparecían. No digo yo que sea cierto o no, pero que cualquier día lo imputan y luego ya veremos... eso seguro. Y más tal y como están las cosas en Argentina. Ladybotox estará relamiéndose pensado en el "show" que va preparar para tapar todas sus miserias...


----------



## juanfer (13 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Hace ya muuchos años que Bergoglio está siendo acusado de haber colaborado con la Dictadura, incluyendo la denuncia de gente que le estorbaba que luego desaparecían. No digo yo que sea cierto o no, pero que cualquier día lo imputan y luego ya veremos... eso seguro. Y más tal y como están las cosas en Argentina. Ladybotox estará relamiéndose pensado en el "show" que va preparar para tapar todas sus miserias...



Al menos este no dimitirá. Los argentinos y españoles no dimiten nunca jamás del poder.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vermer (13 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Hace ya muuchos años que Bergoglio está siendo acusado de haber colaborado con la Dictadura, incluyendo la denuncia de gente que le estorbaba que luego desaparecían. No digo yo que sea cierto o no, pero que cualquier día lo imputan y luego ya veremos... eso seguro. Y más tal y como están las cosas en Argentina. Ladybotox estará relamiéndose pensado en el "show" que va preparar para tapar todas sus miserias...




Ni imputaciones, ni nada de nada. No daría un céntimo de euro por ladyBotox. La única posibilidad de seguir con el trinque es no enfrentarse con este Papa (ni con ninguno). Yo apostaría a que le besará los pies.

Fíjaos en este artículo que nos trae el forero Montekarmelo
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/403285-franciscus-i-no-se-fabricar-pobres-economia-salvaje-y-luego-pedirle-a-iglesia-que-atienda.html

Entre la dictadura argentina y esto, parece que hay cierta distancia. Pienso

Y por rematar: este señor es jesuita, la bestia negra del opus. Esos del opus sin embargo tienen cierta tradición en eso de colaborar con dictaduras.


----------



## egarenc (13 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores habemus papem, que digo cortem en espanem.
> 
> No me resisto y he puesto algo a tef en corto. Simple pulvag a los 10 euros para subir a los 38 euros acción.
> 
> Que continue la fiesta. Pasenlo bien.



Chinito, sigues dentro de GDF? yo de momento aguanto, pero esto se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> E.on es de las mejores compañías en el sector eléctrico. Tiene de los mejores números, aunque sólo superado por RWE.
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/GER/EOAN/financials
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/GER/RWE/financials



Que tal figura 

A estos precios prefiero Eon por tres razones


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:GR&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

1) si miras el cash flow de operaciones eon tiene una disciplina financiera mas saneada que la de rwe, lleva 3 años pagando mas deuda que la que pide 

2) cash flow de operaciones es mas potente en eon.

3) La cifra de ingresos totales en eon también es mas del doble y la tendencia en eón sigue siendo alcista mientras que en rwe se esta empezando a estancar.

Si eon estaría a 20 preferiría Rwe porque tiene menos deuda y menos centrales nucleares pero bueno a estos precios eon puede ser una buena oportunidad a largo plazo. Las dos pueden sobrevivir perfectamente, no parecen inversiones demasiado arriesgadas a estos precios.


----------



## Janus (13 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya lo comenté por aquí)
> 
> Españolito en Londres en MUY buen puesto....nos recomienda a un amigo y a mi acudir a la OPV.....que él está trabajando en la OPV y que bankia vale mínimo 6.
> 
> ...




Solo tienes que hacer una cosa. Observa el volumen y si pega un latigazo hacia arriba hay que entrar y protegerse con un stop generoso.


----------



## Janus (13 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Llego tarde??
> 
> La CNMV vuelve a suspender la cotización de Pescanova, que admite un desfase en sus cuentas - Faro de Vigo



Esto es escandaloso, BDO puede hasta desaparecer.


----------



## egarenc (13 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que tal figura
> 
> A estos precios prefiero Eon por tres razones
> 
> ...



y pensar que estuve dudando entre eon y gdf :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (13 Mar 2013)

*IMPORTANTE*

Joder, estoy revisando mi "radar list" y estoy viendo bajadas muy duras (y más con perspectiva de los últimos días) en muchos valores que tienen como similitud que tienen un apalancamiento importante. Vamos, deuda en castellano.

Me estoy asustando porque siempre que ha pasado .... han venido desplomes intensos en los índices. Es como se si estuviera cociendo algún petardazo que están anticipando porque las manos fuertes saben lo que va a pasar, mejor que nadie.

Realmente estoy muy precavido y absolutamente todo fuera excepto un poquito en plata (las Gamesa por otro lado).

Ojo que se huele / barrunta un desplome muy severo. Puede quedar en un bluff pero creo que es un tema que va en serio.


----------



## juanfer (13 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es escandaloso, BDO puede hasta desaparecer.



La financiación esta llegando a su fin. Las empresas patrias superendeudadas o venden activos a desapareceran. Hoy tef no ha podido pillar financiación. Esto se acaba.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> y pensar que estuve dudando entre eon y gdf :rolleye:



Gdf no es mala empresa pero si regular, podria estar mejor gestionada, hay mejores gasistas, me gusta mas gas natural.Deben mucho pero es que cada dia deben mas, crecen a base de deuda.En el cash flow se ve bien, durante los ultimos 4 aňos siempre han pedido mas de lo que devolvian.



http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


----------



## Janus (13 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> La financiación esta llegando a su fin. Las empresas patrias superendeudadas o venden activos a desapareceran. Hoy tef no ha podido pillar financiación. Esto se acaba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2



No puedo decir mucho más pero hay empresas españolas muy conocidas que están al borde. Todas dependen, como lo hacían antes de la crisis, de las refinanciaciones con la banca pero ahora ya muchos están incumpliento condiciones y "penalty clauses". Se está torciendo el tema. Si se seca el mercado, será la puntilla para España entera y para su incompetente y mangante gobierno.


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es escandaloso, BDO puede hasta desaparecer.



Es un escandalo bastante gordo y entre medias movimientos raros de algunas cajas y de algunos accionistas. El río suena demasiado


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

Hoy me comido la ultima tableta de chocolate de mi tierra(janus, bertok conoceis alguna tienda en Madrid donde las vendan?)....que pena que no cotice la empresa en bolsa


http://www.elsoldeantequera.com/todos-los-rincones-de-hosteleria/8732-horno-san-jose-reposteria-artesana-y-pan-todos-los-dias.html


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es escandaloso, BDO puede hasta desaparecer.



perdón por la ignorancia ¿qué es BDO?


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> perdón por la ignorancia ¿qué es BDO?



Es la auditora que lleva sus cuentas


http://www.bdo.es/bdo/


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es la auditora que lleva sus cuentas
> 
> 
> BDO España




si es lo que me suponia, pero estamos hablando de desaparecer la *auditoria* por ¿falsificación descarada?

muy fuerte


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (14 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es escandaloso, BDO puede hasta desaparecer.



aparte de que BDO no tiene ni de lejos el poder de las cuatro grandes


aún me acuerdo de arthur andersen el socio que firmaba las cuentas de prisa le dio un ataque al corazón :XX::XX::XX::XX: por los nervios de poner la firma en los legajos supongo


pero claro prisa era prisa en aquellos tiempos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *IMPORTANTE*
> 
> Joder, estoy revisando mi "radar list" y estoy viendo bajadas muy duras (y más con perspectiva de los últimos días) en muchos valores que tienen como similitud que tienen un apalancamiento importante. Vamos, deuda en castellano.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero a mí todo esto ya me tiene mosca. Porque parece que la cosa va por barrios, pero cuando toca lo hace sin disimulos. Y eso es MUY raro, si quieren dejarnos colgado de la brocha. Por ejemplo, te entran en 2-3 ETFs les meten un meneo para huir despavoridos... pero al resto del mercado, le meten dinero para sujetarlo. Luego, le meten a las opciones, tambien en corto, millones y millones, pero con ojo, que se muevan poco. Otro día te cogen un grupo de pares, a poder ser con buenas correlaciones, y los ponen del revés...

Ahora mismo, sólo cójase los índices, tal y como estamos podríamos estar en distribución... pero es que yo tampoco lo veo...

Si todo eso sucediera al mismo tiempo, esto se iba a freir espárragos a la primera... como siempre la interpretación es doble: o bien, con usted dice, van deshaciendo/cubriendo posis, y no vemos gran distribución porque ya llevan tiempo en ello (y en ámbitos temporales más largos debería intuirse algo...) o bien nos están cargando de cortos para meterle un viaje de muy padre y señor mío (complicado tambien, porque no hay mucha pasta en el mercado, el sentimiento bajista no es potente, sino más bien al margen o a la expectativa).


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si es lo que me suponia, pero estamos hablando de desaparecer la *auditoria* por ¿falsificación descarada?
> 
> muy fuerte



Arthur andersen se transformo, cuando pierdes toda credibilidad pocas empresas te contratan. Habrá que ver si se confirman las sospechas, 500 mill es mucho dinero. Este caso yo no le tengo muy claro. En el caso de pescanova pasar de 1500 a 2000 mill puede significar mucho.


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Jordi genial, minutos 45 y 50 tremendo
> 
> "Seismesismo" o la esperanza contra pronóstico - Economía Directa 13-03-2013 en mp3 (13/03 a las 11:49:15) 01:07:00 1863706 - iVoox



Algún día tenia que salir Pescanova , vaya ojo, grande JCB


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

Obama warns differences may be too wide to reach deficit deal | Reuters

Como desencadenante no está mal y tal y eso... 

Los vencimientos son el viernes, después en la noche europea... vendrá alguna agencia a animar el finde? aguantarán las ganas de rebajar a los yankies? tendrán los huevos para hacerlo?


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

Mirar los créditos refinanciados


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=403004

No os perdais el 15% del Santander


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

Por cierto, ¿alguien interesado en facturar en las Caimán? Barato, barato, oiga..

Loophole for All - Became a pirate, hijack an offshore company!

Aviso: la mafia rusa ya se ha interesado por el tema... ustedes sabrán con quien suben al tren.


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vivienda_en_España#section_8

Parece que te están narrando un tebeo... vaya perlas


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

El banco de España tiene indicadores bastante curiosos sobre la vivienda. Mientras el coste de construir viviendas sigue estable el precio de la vivienda se desploma, puede parecer una tontería pero significa que a nadie le va a interesar construir y eso a larga es una buena señal, ya que los nuevos hogares iran ocupando el parque inmobiliario vacio al menos el de las grandes ciudades. Por otro lado se estaria comprando por debajo de su coste de reposición, como si una empresa con 100000 de neto cotizase a 50000 ( ojo solo hablo de grandes ciudades, por descontado que Seseña esta al margen)


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

jajaja mirar el País vasco, van a su bola

http://www.notariado.org/liferay/we...ales/inmuebles/relacion-vivienda-libre-vs-vpo


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

Que gran invento youtube...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF007oIk-Fw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tarrito (14 Mar 2013)

jatencio, hoy vamos a por ustek ... se va a cagarl

[YOUTUBE]v2oJTv_5HBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El banco de España tiene indicadores bastante curiosos sobre la vivienda. Mientras el coste de construir viviendas sigue estable el precio de la vivienda se desploma, puede parecer una tontería pero significa que a nadie le va a interesar construir y eso a larga es una buena señal, ya que los nuevos hogares iran ocupando el parque inmobiliario vacio al menos el de las grandes ciudades. Por otro lado se estaria comprando por debajo de su coste de reposición, como si una empresa con 100000 de neto cotizase a 50000 ( ojo solo hablo de grandes ciudades, por descontado que Seseña esta al margen)



Los precios de la construcción de vivienda se esta encareciendo por el tema de toda la legislación que es mas restrictiva que antes.

El problema es que con el parque de viviendas que hay y con la población que se ha ido del país, y se va a ir porque aquí no hay trabajo, vamos a tener viviendas para 30 años.

Además que al paso que vamos, que muchos desahuciados vuelven a vivir con sus padres, se están dejando aun más viviendas libres.


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

Frenazo en seco del Ibex al tocar la resistencia? 

Cagüen me lo he perdido... paciencia que queda mucho día por delante.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2013)

esto hasta donde puede irse hoy???????


----------



## paulistano (14 Mar 2013)

Vamos Pepón coño!!

Pon los huevos encima de la mesa y márcate un 3% hoy!!!::


----------



## paulistano (14 Mar 2013)

Los gamusinos seguimos tocándonos desde hace semanas.

Bankinteres claquianas cumpliendo

Amadeus ghkianas camino del objetivo

y los 9400 FranRianos más cerca que ayer.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> a nadie le va a interesar construir y eso a larga es una buena señal, ya que los nuevos hogares iran ocupando el parque inmobiliario vacio al menos el de las grandes ciudades.




.
ponzi, mírate una pirámide de población, dentro de nada va a empezar a ocurrir que la población en edad de formar hogar va a ser casi igual a la gente que va palmando (y no se lleva el pisito al otro mundo). Y el futuro mira: el año pasado sólo 84.000 españolitos de diferencia entre nacimientos/defunciones, y bajando:

Instituto Nacional de Estadística. (National Statistics Institute)


Esto quiere decir que se necesitarán muy pocas viviendas por el principal motivo que suele generar esta necesidad, crecimiento poblacional.

Ahora súmale el efecto que puede estar teniendo la emigración no sólo de recientes inmigrantes sino también de españolitos.

Las previsiones que veo de absorción del stock me parecen fantasías, en los próximos 10-15 años puede que no sólo no se absorba nada sino que aumente este stock.










Mira que bien se ven las cohortes de pillados en la burbuja, y el vacío que viene después, de 20 a 29 años, próximos posibles empepitables. 

Estos son cuatro gatos, no van a tener un pavo en general, y el que valga y sea un poco listo ya está fuera de esta pocilga, o lo estará en breve. Los pisos no van a valer una mierda, porque no va a haber quién los compre.


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

Una nota sobre la emigración: no sólo se están volviendo a su país los vinieron a trabajar y ahora están en paro. Tambien están empezando a volver incluso aquellos que ahora mismo tienen trabajo, pero piensan que esto se va a la mierda y no quieren esperar a hundirse con el barco. Piden que se les pase al paro, y con los dos añitos de paro, más el ahorro que tienen, se montan una vida en su patria.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Una nota sobre la emigración: no sólo se están volviendo a su país los vinieron a trabajar y ahora están en paro. Tambien están empezando a volver incluso gente que ahora mismo tiene trabajo, pero piensa que esto se va a la mierda y no quieren esperar a hundirse con el barco. Piden que se les pague al paro, y con los dos añitos de paro, más el ahorro que tienen, se montan una vida en su patria.



.
Con dos años de paro aterrizas bastante bien en Polonia, por ejemplo, que tiene ahora mejores perspectivas que España.


----------



## TenienteDan (14 Mar 2013)

Por cierto chavales,

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...desahucios-y-exige-transformacion-de-ley.html

Se va a liar parda.


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, muy corto plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenía los 550 como punto de control para arriba, superados, ya no contemplo esta posibilidad que debía ser un descuelgue rápido para volver arriba con fuerza. Era interesante por esa segunda parte, pero vamos, que no, ni siquiera me ha dejado comentarlo con profundidad.

Podría buscar muchas excusas, porque aún admitiendo que a temporalidades tan cortas fallo bastante más lo que sería conveniente :ouch:, también es verdad que el mercado está más volátil de lo habitual. En cualquier caso, fallo mío por intentar analizar el intradía en un contexto, que no me he cansado de repetir, muy poco propicio para rangos estrechos.


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Una nota sobre la emigración: no sólo se están volviendo a su país los vinieron a trabajar y ahora están en paro. Tambien están empezando a volver incluso aquellos que ahora mismo tienen trabajo, pero piensan que esto se va a la mierda y no quieren esperar a hundirse con el barco. Piden que se les pase al paro, y con los dos añitos de paro, más el ahorro que tienen, se montan una vida en su patria.



Yo no tengo esa impresion, cualquiera que viva en Madrid lo podra confirmar.El saldo neto de inmigrantes sigue siendo positivo al menos los de origen sudamericano y mas concretmente de paises como Ecuador,R.Dominicana,Cuba,Paraguay o Bolivia.Sabes lo que me dicen todos:"El peor de los mundos de aqui es mil veces mejor que el de alli".Aqui hay sanidad y existe seguridad para mi familia , es dicifil que me maten por la calle y sin trabajo puedo seguir viviendo ya sea con el paro,subsidio o pension no contributiva.Los unicos que se estan marchando son ingenieros españoles o inmigrantes de europa del este,brasil,chile o mexico.Por otro lado la tasa de natalidad de los inmigrantes es altisima y eso aun no lo recogen las estadisticas eso si todos quieren vivir en el centro ,asi que de aqui a 10 años las megaconstrucciones de la periferia como seseña dejaran de tener sentido.


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Tenía los 550 como punto de control para arriba, superados, ya no contemplo esta posibilidad que debía ser un descuelgue rápido para volver arriba con fuerza. Era interesante por esa segunda parte, pero vamos, que no, ni siquiera me ha dejado comentarlo con profundidad.
> 
> Podría buscar muchas excusas, porque aún admitiendo que a temporalidades tan cortas fallo bastante más lo que sería conveniente :ouch:, también es verdad que el mercado está más volátil de lo habitual. En cualquier caso, fallo mío por intentar analizar el intradía en un contexto, que no me he cansado de repetir, muy poco propicio para rangos estrechos.



El mercado esta muy manipulado y drogado, no te preocupes a mi tambien me pasa.


----------



## aitor33 (14 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Tenía los 550 como punto de control para arriba, superados, ya no contemplo esta posibilidad que debía ser un descuelgue rápido para volver arriba con fuerza. Era interesante por esa segunda parte, pero vamos, que no, ni siquiera me ha dejado comentarlo con profundidad.
> 
> Podría buscar muchas excusas, porque aún admitiendo que a temporalidades tan cortas fallo bastante más lo que sería conveniente :ouch:, también es verdad que el mercado está más volátil de lo habitual. En cualquier caso, fallo mío por intentar analizar el intradía en un contexto, que no me he cansado de repetir, muy poco propicio para rangos estrechos.



Es un Ud. un Crack y como bien dice es mejor prevenirse en esta situación en la que en cualquier momento se nos va a girar el chiringuito pero a la de bien. Así que me quedo con su gran acierto de esta semana Bankinteitor, aúnque no esté dentro lo ha clavado.:Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no tengo esa impresion, cualquiera que viva en Madrid lo podra confirmar.El saldo neto de inmigrantes sigue siendo positivo al menos los de origen sudamericano y mas concretmente de paises como Ecuador,R.Dominicana,Cuba,Paraguay o Bolivia.Sabes lo que me dicen todos:"El peor de los mundos de aqui es mil veces mejor que el de alli".Aqui hay sanidad y existe seguridad para mi familia , es dicifil que me maten por la calle y sin trabajo puedo seguir viviendo ya sea con el paro,subsidio o pension no contributiva.Los unicos que se estan marchando son ingenieros españoles o inmigrantes de europa del este,brasil,chile o mexico.Por otro lado la tasa de natalidad de los inmigrantes es altisima y eso aun no lo recogen las estadisticas eso si todos quieren vivir en el centro ,asi que de aqui a 10 años las megaconstrucciones de la periferia como seseña dejaran de tener sentido.



Estos colectivos, si tienen hijos viven prácticamente de las ayuditas, la educación la tienen gratis y el comedor también. Luego entre caritas, asuntos sociales, les dan una paguita y les pagan todos los gastos como el alquiler, la luz, etc. 
Vamos que si trabajan es los que intentan mejorar y quieren un futuro para los suyos, también los hay y yo pienso que son la mayoría.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que gran invento youtube...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF007oIk-Fw&feature=youtube_gdata_player



lo mejor es ver al arquitecto diciendo que aquello ya era una locura


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2013)

esto se da la vuelta y terminamos en rojo fuelllte


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> y sin trabajo puedo seguir viviendo ya sea con el paro,subsidio o pension no contributiva



.
Vale, y con ese perfil, ¿que tipología de vivienda y de que precio se va a vender/alquilar?

Yo cada vez veo más claro que se va a lo que ha comentado siempre ir-: provisión pública de vivienda, semigratuita, alquileres de dos cifras, viviendas standard de clase media en Madrid por 90.000, etc ...


Tampoco es tan raro, en Viena el 40% de la población vive en los Gemeindebauten, viviendas sociales de propiedad municipal. La gente no vive pendiente de sus pisitos, como aquí, y dedican sus energías a otras cosas más productivas.


----------



## Krim (14 Mar 2013)

Potente Gandalf el 8.600, vive Pandoro....


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Estos colectivos, si tienen hijos viven prácticamente de las ayuditas, la educación la tienen gratis y el comedor también. Luego entre caritas, asuntos sociales, les dan una paguita y les pagan todos los gastos como el alquiler, la luz, etc.
> Vamos que si trabajan es los que intentan mejorar y quieren un futuro para los suyos, también los hay y yo pienso que son la mayoría.



Los que trabajan intentan mejorar pero eso de que se estan marchando a sus paises de origen es una quimera y si se van vienen mas por otro lado.Conozco mas de un caso de inmigrantes que han comprado casas de lujo en sus paises y no pueden salir porque alli ni preguntan directamente te pegan un tiro.Muchos han puesto sus casas en venta y bajo ningun concepto puensan volver a su pais


http://www.acento.com.do/index.php/...-la-delincuencia-en-Republica-Dominicana.html


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2013)

felicidades a los que lleven natra


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El mercado esta muy manipulado y drogado, no te preocupes a mi tambien me pasa.





aitor33 dijo:


> Es un Ud. un Crack y como bien dice es mejor prevenirse en esta situación en la que en cualquier momento se nos va a girar el chiringuito pero a la de bien. Así que me quedo con su gran acierto de esta semana Bankinteitor, aúnque no esté dentro lo ha clavado.:Aplauso:



No es excusa. Hay que saber estar o no estar en cada circunstancia de mercado. Al final lo que cuenta no es lo muy cerca que te has quedado del resultado final, sino el saldo que refleja tu cuenta. Por eso desde el verano pasado me estoy mojando mucho más de la habitual en la forma de presentar las operativas, para demostrar que aquí se gana y se pierde dinero, que escribir es muy fácil, pero a la que empiezas a hablar de stops, la misma palabrería se vuelve más fea. 

Por cierto, en BKT me arrepiento mucho de no haber comentando el uso de un profit para asegurar parte de los beneficios, porque los terceros no son tan fiables como los segundos y valía la pena amarrar un pellizco y mantener el resto con el stop pagado. Por ahora, por eso, van bien y el mínimo que han dejado es una excelente señal. De todas formas, la que está saliendo niquelada es TUBACEX, que lleva ya un 10% desde el punto de compra propuesto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...po-papertladin-y-acertar-219.html#post8415038

Por ahora, por eso, la única operación presentada en el foro durante 2013 fue ITX, que se saldó con casi un 4% de pérdidas.


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> No es excusa. Hay que saber estar o no estar en cada circunstancia de mercado. Al final lo que cuenta no es lo muy cerca que te has quedado del resultado final, sino el saldo que refleja tu cuenta. Por eso desde el verano pasado me estoy mojando mucho más de la habitual en la forma de presentar las operativas, para demostrar que aquí se gana y se pierde dinero, que escribir es muy fácil, pero a la que empiezas a hablar de stops, la misma palabrería se vuelve más fea.
> 
> Por cierto, en BKT me arrepiento mucho de no haber comentando el uso de un profit para asegurar parte de los beneficios, porque los terceros no son tan fiables como los segundos y valía la pena amarrar un pellizco y mantener el resto con el stop pagado. Por ahora, por eso, van bien y el mínimo que han dejado es una excelente señal. De todas formas, la que está saliendo niquelada es TUBACEX, que lleva ya un 10% desde el punto de compra propuesto:
> 
> ...



Es mejor operar poco a poco y sin prisa al menos es mi experiencia y viendo tus analisis creo que pensamos parecido, si no se ve claro es mejor no entrar.Lo importante es sobrevivir


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2013)

salto stop en eurodolor ayer , suelte que hiba con poca carga , cargado corto en ibex 8600


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> No es excusa. Hay que saber estar o no estar en cada circunstancia de mercado. Al final lo que cuenta no es lo muy cerca que te has quedado del resultado final, sino el saldo que refleja tu cuenta. Por eso desde el verano pasado me estoy mojando mucho más de la habitual en la forma de presentar las operativas, para demostrar que aquí se gana y se pierde dinero, que escribir es muy fácil, pero a la que empiezas a hablar de stops, la misma palabrería se vuelve más fea.
> 
> Por cierto, en BKT me arrepiento mucho de no haber comentando el uso de un profit para asegurar parte de los beneficios, porque los terceros no son tan fiables como los segundos y valía la pena amarrar un pellizco y mantener el resto con el stop pagado. Por ahora, por eso, van bien y el mínimo que han dejado es una excelente señal. De todas formas, la que está saliendo niquelada es TUBACEX, que lleva ya un 10% desde el punto de compra propuesto:
> 
> ...



Yo, para estos casos estoy empezando a utilizar algo parecido a lo que hacian las tortugas. Dividir la posi en tres, salir con la primera posicion en beneficios asegurando un 1,5/2%, subir stops de la segunda posicion al punto de entrada y dejar correr, si sigue bien volver a recoger beneficios y entonces dejar la ultimpa poscion libre de riesgo hasta que la veamos agotada.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2013)

es el ultimo aviso al gacelerio y a los ejpertitos , la caida comienza ahora , el ibex tiene un HCH que nos llevara como minimo al 61,8% fibonazi 7000 aprox , probablemente tendremos pullback en la mm200 que coincide con el 38,2 % fibonazi del reboton 6000-8750 y con el importantisimo nivelito 7670 :fiufiu:

hay HCH fijo y quizas mas de uno :bla:


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los que trabajan intentan mejorar pero eso de que se estan marchando a sus paises de origen es una quimera y si se van vienen mas por otro lado.Conozco mas de un caso de inmigrantes que han comprado casas de lujo en sus paises y no pueden salir porque alli ni preguntan directamente te pegan un tiro.Muchos han puesto sus casas en venta y bajo ningun concepto puensan volver a su pais
> 
> 
> El incremento de la delincuencia en República Dominicana - Acento



Es cierto, yo además veo que vienen cada vez más, sobre todos Argentinos, pero vamos a ver que se puede esperar de países como Argentina que tiene un 25% de inflación, lo que pasa es compensado con los Españoles que se van fuera. 

Antiguamente venían para coger un dinero y volverse, ahora se traen a los padres, los hijos y si pueden hermanos. Además con el tema de las invitaciones, y muchos de ellos ya tienen la nacionalidad Española, se van a traer a toda su familia. Estas personas están mejor formadas en entornos adversos, con más experiencia y son las que se adaptaran mejores a los nuevos tiempos que nos tocaran vivir. 
Y ahora ya no se envía generalmente dinero de España a esos países sino que ocurre justo al revés, vamos que están sacándolo todo y viniéndose aquí.


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es el ultimo aviso al gacelerio y a los ejpertitos , la caida comienza ahora , el ibex tiene un HCH que nos llevara como minimo al 61,8% fibonazi 7000 aprox , probablemente tendremos pullback en la mm200 que coincide con el 38,2 % fibonazi del reboton 6000-8750 y con el importantisimo nivelito 7670 :fiufiu:
> 
> hay HCH fijo y quizas mas de uno :bla:



¿Jato ya has cerrado los largos del eurodolor?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2013)

esto de no tocar la jran bajista puede ser muy bueno para el ibex pensando en el medio plazo :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El mercado esta muy manipulado y drogado, no te preocupes a mi tambien me pasa.



¿que está drogado? 

Bien ponzi, Bien!!!!! :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Jato ya has cerrado los largos del eurodolor?



si , no debi abandonar el ibex , tenia pensado cargar largos ayer , a partir de ahora solo ibex y sino lo veo claro liquidez :ouch:

cualquier escenario pasa por el nivelito 8670 , advertidos quedan ejpertitos :no:

quize decir 7670 :ouch:


----------



## Tubes (14 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que gran invento youtube...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF007oIk-Fw&feature=youtube_gdata_player




Je,je... que bueno.

Estos documentos son impagables.

A partir del minuto 1:28... "decir que la vivienda bajará es terrorismo" y "ojo con lo que dice usted (que la vivienda bajará) porque hay mucha gente que puede tomar la decisión viéndonos y usted le arruinará el negocio de su vida"

Vamos, unos linces....
Un saludo


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si , no debi abandonar el ibex , tenia pensado cargar largos ayer , a partir de ahora solo ibex y sino lo veo claro liquidez :ouch:
> 
> cualquier escenario pasa por el nivelito 8670 , advertidos quedan ejpertitos :no:
> 
> quize decir 7670 :ouch:



Jato, a veces es mejor estar fuera de mercado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2013)

Federico Jiménez Losantos ficha por Intereconomía - Ecoteuve.es

Por fin!!!!!! nos llenara de luz....

que suerte la mia, tengo pocas posibilidades de tener diabetes:
Cristina Kirchner, sobre la diabetes: "Es una enfermedad de gente de alto poder adquisitivo" - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si , no debi abandonar el ibex , tenia pensado cargar largos ayer , a partir de ahora solo ibex y sino lo veo claro liquidez :ouch:
> 
> cualquier escenario pasa por el nivelito 8670 , advertidos quedan ejpertitos :no:
> 
> quize decir 7670 :ouch:



Jato, sus fuerzas guanosas se baten en retirada ante el efecto PEPÓN "Francisco I".


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> perdón por la ignorancia ¿qué es BDO?



La firma de auditoría.


----------



## paulistano (14 Mar 2013)

Vamos pepón coño....:cook:


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que suerte la mia, tengo pocas posibilidades de tener diabetes:
> Cristina Kirchner, sobre la diabetes: "Es una enfermedad de gente de alto poder adquisitivo" - EcoDiario.es



Sí, sobre todo en Argentina. Los pobres ni pueden medicarse y ni pueden seguir las observaciones de la dieta, por lo tanto, se mueren. Y así no hay pobres diabéticos.

Lo he buscado, el 80% de las muertes como consecuencia de la diabetes se produce en gente de ingresos bajos y medios. En Argentina, sólo la tercera parte de los enfermos diagnosticados recibe algún tipo de tratamiento. Se estima que los diagnosticados son sólo la mitad de los afectados.


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vamos pepón coño....:cook:



Usted a callar!!  :S 

:XX:


----------



## ddddd (14 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La firma de auditoría.



Buenas.

Janus, como sigues viendo la evolución de first solar?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Mar 2013)

.
Janus debe estar mirando el VIX otra vez:


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

Cuidadín, que Cárpatos no cuenta todo... PPI +.7 pero Core PPI que es el que más se vigila, sólo +.2... el mercado se lo tomará como quiera(n)...

(no he dicho nada, no he dicho nada... ya lo ha puesto)

Edito de nuevo, dice que el déficit pasa de 112 a 110. Mis datos no son esos...

El déficit pasa de 107 a 110, aunque es mejor que lo previsto, que eran 112.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Mar 2013)

Don Claca, el gráfico que hiciste para Gamesa sigue en pie?
Camino de los 2.70 o tiene mas recorrido?

:cook:


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Janus, como sigues viendo la evolución de first solar?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Tiene que superar los 27,8 para reanudar su subida en el corto plazo. No me gusta demasiado la serie de precios ni la amplitud de velas en timeframe diario.

En cualquier caso, ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Janus debe estar mirando el VIX otra vez:



Y Prisa, ya están avisados. Ojos antes que cerebro y don't wake me up.


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Don Claca, el gráfico que hiciste para Gamesa sigue en pie?
> Camino de los 2.70 o tiene mas recorrido?
> 
> :cook:



Target en 6.::


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Target en 6.::



u 8e.!!!!:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2013)

SP y DAX muy pegados a los máximos históricos. Total complacencia en los mercados, perfecto para un buen armaggedon. Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## grillo35 (14 Mar 2013)

Durangte todo el 2013 he ido reducido progresivamente mi exposición a RV. Y cada vez que salga otra "buena" noticia sobre España vendere un poquito mas. 

Esta situacion empieza ya a recordarme a la etapa pre-Lehman donde el concepto de riesgo en este pais solo estaba asociado a sufrir una insolacion...

Que dios nos coja confesados cuando desde Uropa dejen escobar toda la porqueria que el mangante de rajoy esta escondiendo bajo la alfombra..:ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Mar 2013)

Y yo que miro y remiro las Prisas, y que no les veo nada del otro mundo...


----------



## aitor33 (14 Mar 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y yo que miro y remiro las Prisas, y que no les veo nada del otro mundo...



¿Es que no ve el triángulo....?.:: :XX::XX:


----------



## Xof Dub (14 Mar 2013)

apeado de TEF (por mi torpeza de no fijarme cuando caducaba una orden)



Spoiler



venta 11,40 euros, compradas a 9,96


----------



## Felix (14 Mar 2013)

Plusvies son plusvies.

Por cierto: ¿Creeis que Gamesa volvera al IBEX al ir cayendo los mierdos que siguen ahi con respiracion asistida?


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2013)

LDK se está rompiendo. Presenta resultados el 17 y están anticipando que serán malos o bien están buscando expulsar a la peña para luego dispararla. Es cuestión de esperar unos días.


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Plusvies son plusvies.
> 
> Por cierto: ¿Creeis que Gamesa volvera al IBEX al ir cayendo los mierdos que siguen ahi con respiracion asistida?



Si vuelve al IBEX lo subirán por encima de 19 porque tendrían que volver a entrar a saco los fondos replicantes del índice.


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

Planta séptima. Látigos, fustas, rifles para osos...


Spoiler











:fiufiu:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> LDK se está rompiendo. Presenta resultados el 17 y están anticipando que serán malos o bien están buscando expulsar a la peña para luego dispararla. Es cuestión de esperar unos días.



Y a Suntech que le pasa? están descontando su quiebra ? -42% en 2 dias 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2013)

Pnz!!!

Mr prtgl tlcm!!!!


----------



## Felix (14 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si vuelve al IBEX lo subirán por encima de 19 porque tendrían que volver a entrar a saco los fondos replicantes del índice.



Por eso preguntaba, no se si hay muchas empresas que sean menos mierda que GAM y que tengan mas futuro en hispanistan.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pnz!!!
> 
> Mr prtgl tlcm!!!!



Estoy tentado de entrar. El otro día me falto el último tick y estaba a 3,95 :ouch:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pnz!!!
> 
> Mr prtgl tlcm!!!!



.
POR no hablar de las iberdrolillas ... que también le gustan.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Mar 2013)

.
¿Y el gato con gripe otra vez, no?


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Mar 2013)

ateción al minuto 54 (el cuento de gitano y el tio de ayuntamiento)

Poco pan y pésimo circo - Economía Directa 14-03-2013 en mp3 (14/03 a las 10:15:38) 01:06:14 1866994 - iVoox


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Don Claca, el gráfico que hiciste para Gamesa sigue en pie?
> Camino de los 2.70 o tiene mas recorrido?
> 
> :cook:



A ver, recuerdo el gráfico:



Claca dijo:


> A ver, mi opinión no es ni mucho menos palabra sagrada, que de hecho y como es lógico me equivoco con relativa frecuencia, pero ahí va, GAMESA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ahora, mira la resistencia que tiene justo por encima del objetivo, sobre los 2,80. Sinceramente, a falta de ver cómo llega hasta ahí, que es lo más importante, a priori no parece que la pueda romper fácilmente.


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2013)

Bueno vamos a ver unos cortos en el dax.


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

me lo ha quitado de los dedos... pero ajustadito y en singular.

voy de cortos al SP... hasta las cartolas.


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si vuelve al IBEX lo subirán por encima de 19 porque tendrían que volver a entrar a saco los fondos replicantes del índice.



A ver si es lo que se está descontando :fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (14 Mar 2013)

A ver quién frena a Dax y SP de hacer máximos de la historia y al churribex de hacer los 9400 de FranR I. 

El jato pa variar pandoreado, no sé como no le cierran la cuenta de papertrading por nulo, debe haberla reiniciado 23948234 veces.


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2013)

j-z dijo:


> A ver quién frena a Dax y SP de hacer máximos de la historia y al churribex de hacer los 9400 de FranR I.
> 
> El jato pa variar pandoreado, no sé como no le cierran la cuenta de papertrading por nulo, debe haberla reiniciado 23948234 veces.



Torres mas altas han caido, vamos a ver si el DAX baja a los 8015 y me da una alegría grande.


----------



## J-Z (14 Mar 2013)

40 puntos por caer puede caer 200 pero luego te sube 400 y te hace el máximo igual.


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

j-z dijo:


> 40 puntos por caer puede caer 200 pero luego te sube 400 y te hace el máximo igual.



A véh: ande hay que de-firmá...?


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2013)

hay una bajista que viene desde el 16/02/2011 y el 02/05/2011 y ha sido tocada hoy nuevamente en el maximo diario, igualmente parece que hay otra bajista desde el 13/05/2008 que estaria aprox en los 8730, por lo que, no sería posible una correccion en estos dias????

lo siento no se subir graficos.....:S


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2013)

j-z dijo:


> 40 puntos por caer puede caer 200 pero luego te sube 400 y te hace el máximo igual.



Yo creo que ya hemos hecho máximo del vencimiento, así que la semana que viene volverá a subir pero esta ya no.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2013)

Lo he visto ya 10 veces seguidas!!!! 

:XX: :XX: :XX:

[YOUTUBE]OH2sMTw4D3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LOLO08 (14 Mar 2013)

Coño!!! pandoro musical!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2013)

jran bajista a la vista , gringos ante la madre de todas las resistencias , solo podemos ir pabajo :abajo:


----------



## kemao2 (14 Mar 2013)

Mañana vencimiento, hasta que no pase alcista es de cajón


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2013)

Vamos coño


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)




----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y a Suntech que le pasa? están descontando su quiebra ? -42% en 2 dias 8:



El viernes se juega mucho.

Suntech slides further on bankruptcy worries - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2013)

cuanto daño va a causar el siemprealcismo , pobres gacelillas :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanto daño va a causar el siemprealcismo , pobres gacelillas :ouch:



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...0-accionistas-de-bdv-asisten-a-defuncion.html

Que se lo digan a los del bdv.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanto daño va a causar el siemprealcismo , pobres gacelillas :ouch:



ha hablado el maestro...........
lo que usted llama guano, no es tal sino simple "retrocesos" para sacarse gacelas de encima, no pasa nada aunque no vayamos otra vez a los 8500


----------



## Manu_alcala (14 Mar 2013)

Yo también.







VAMOS COÑO


----------



## grillo35 (14 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ha hablado el maestro...........
> lo que usted llama guano, no es tal sino simple "retrocesos" para sacarse gacelas de encima, no pasa nada aunque no vayamos otra vez a los 8500



Acosejaria definir "retrocesos" con rigor, porque como venga uno del 15% a unos cuantos les da un jamacuco...::


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

Crep que no me equivoco si digo que alguien iba corto y está soltando lastre... a ver si veo donde...

mmm... no, me parece que no... lo debo haber visto/entendido mal...


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2013)

Esto está cerquita de darse la vuelta pero no hay que meterse corto aún. Ojos antes que cerebro.

A las subidas se están sumando los "destartalados" y eso es el preludio de las bajadas. Si se produce con un golpe seco, ya está el aviso.


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

El tirón al alza, por ejemplo, si superamos los máximos del día... ahí hay SL a barullo, incluídos los míos... y añadamos los que están subiéndose al carro alcista de los vencimientos


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> El tirón al alza, por ejemplo, si superamos los máximos del día... ahí hay SL a barullo, incluídos los míos... y añadamos los que están subiéndose al carro alcista de los vencimientos



Me salto el sl, bueno para pipas.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (14 Mar 2013)

joer.... y ahora... 1/4 posi fuera... otro empujoncito para otro cuarto... y se da la vuelta... verás que risa...

grrrr....


----------



## vermer (14 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto está cerquita de darse la vuelta pero no hay que meterse corto aún. Ojos antes que cerebro.
> 
> A las subidas se están sumando los "destartalados" y eso es el preludio de las bajadas. Si se produce con un golpe seco, ya está el aviso.




¿Esos destartalados son pej, las carboneras y las solares, que hoy se han recuperado tras caer, pero sin mucho volumen? ¿Hay algún sector que se comporte como el "pájaro en la mina"?


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pnz!!!
> 
> Mr prtgl tlcm!!!!







Felicidades  Es una buena inversión y con un gran descuento.




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estoy tentado de entrar. El otro día me falto el último tick y estaba a 3,95 :ouch:











Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> POR no hablar de las iberdrolillas ... que también le gustan.



Hombre no lo sabes tu bien, iberdrola siempre esta en mi radar . Por cierto Telefónica ha alcanzado hoy mi primer objetivo 11,50


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2013)

vermer:8554285 dijo:


> Janus dijo:
> 
> 
> > Esto está cerquita de darse la vuelta pero no hay que meterse corto aún. Ojos antes que cerebro.
> ...



El de las putes. Cuando veas putes gastando en tiendas caras, sell-sell-sell!
Eso es que un leoncio ha líquidado Su posición....

::


----------



## FranR (14 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> jran bajista a la vista , gringos ante la madre de todas las resistencias , solo podemos ir pabajo :abajo:




Grasia maestro por estos grandes momentos ::









Insista, algún día acertará!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (14 Mar 2013)

Dame arrrggooooo!!!!






::


El hombre "todo verde" vs el oso... echa pa´llá


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Grasia maestro por estos grandes momentos ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




puede poner niveles?


----------



## FranR (14 Mar 2013)

Hoy no los he puesto porque eran prácticamente los mismos, y al cierre de ayer deje dicho que esto lo mas probable iría para arriba, pues me despreocupé un poco. 

Luego más tarde actualizo...

Edit: Mardició no puedo subir el gif de Hulk dando candela a un oso!!!


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2013)

Otra que supera expectativas


http://www.eleconomista.es/tecnolog...P-es-la-compania-mas-valiosa-de-Alemania.html


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Dame arrrggooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como me ha dolido ver ese maltrato a esos pobres osos :8::ouch:


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Mar 2013)

¿Qué me dicen de HP?
Va como un tiro y no le veo parada, quizá la zona 25.


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Qué me dicen de HP?
> Va como un tiro y no le veo parada, quizá la zona 25.



La zona de resistencia está un poco más abajo, justo en los 22,85:







Para mí ahora toca soltar parte de la carga y ver cómo reacciona en el nivel.

De momento está bien, pero ya hay que andarse con mucho cuidado.


----------



## aitor33 (14 Mar 2013)

sacado del principal

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-pescanova-deuda-apunta-a-3-000-millones.html

Q*U*E*B*R*A*D*A*************________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Mar 2013)

Gracias por el análisis.


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2013)

Be carefull porque alguno la va a cagar.

[YOUTUBE]esm9YypmHlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (15 Mar 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> sacado del principal
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-pescanova-deuda-apunta-a-3-000-millones.html
> 
> Q*U*E*B*R*A*D*A*************________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Pero si solo tienen un activo de 2200 mill.Si se confirma sera un escandalo en mayusculas, la primera vez que me la meten doblada.Con 3000 mill pescanova no es viable.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero si solo tienen un activo de 2200 mill.Si se confirma sera un escandalo en mayusculas, la primera vez que me la meten doblada.Con 3000 mill pescanova no es viable.
> 
> 
> PESCANOVA SA (PVA:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek



No te preocupes que irá Feijoó con todos los gallegos a la espalda para apoquinar lo que haga falta.


----------



## ponzi (15 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No te preocupes que irá Feijoó con todos los gallegos a la espalda para apoquinar lo que haga falta.



1500 mill extra de deuda no es una cantidad para decir ....alaa se me olvido...yo no he sido.Tengo ganas de ver como acaba este peliculon.


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> 1500 mill extra de deuda no es una cantidad para decir ....alaa se me olvido...yo no he sido.Tengo ganas de ver como acaba este peliculon.



Muy sencillo, con el pueblo español haciendo el "gamba".


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No te preocupes que irá Feijoó con todos los gallegos a la espalda para apoquinar lo que haga falta.



pues se va a tener que inventar una excusa pero mucho mucho mejor que nunca para justificar (1500mill€), que es un 18% del presupuesto (8479 mill€) que maneja toda la Xunta 

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CEEQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.economiadigital.es%2Fgles%2Fmobile-viewer.php%3FIDN%3D2012_12_28125&ei=r2JCUZTVGK6o0AXG4YFo&usg=AFQjCNHjGNiVeTza2v4OirRYee2d9D_7eA&sig2=4QBZMub7UugldsssmDxsUw&bvm=bv.43287494,d.d2k


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2013)

Viernes terminal,
quien opere hoy
pandoro rey,
partirá su ojal



[YOUTUBE]DY6dvlMfntw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Mar 2013)

buenos dias.
Alguien me podria decir como vienen los futuros del Ibex? y que se espera de esta jornada en la primera parte?
muchas gracias, a ver si arreglo el batacazo dado la semana pasada con los cortos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> buenos dias.
> Alguien me podria decir como vienen los futuros del Ibex? y que se espera de esta jornada en la primera parte?
> muchas gracias, a ver si arreglo el batacazo dado la semana pasada con los cortos.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

guanos dias de viernes inicial :Baile:

hoy me siento mas gacela pero menos que mañana


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> buenos dias.
> Alguien me podria decir como vienen los futuros del Ibex? y que se espera de esta jornada en la primera parte?
> muchas gracias, a ver si arreglo el batacazo dado la semana pasada con los cortos.



.
LA horquilla que aparece ahora mismo en el vencimiento de marzo no vale para nada, sólo hay 2 contratos en el bid y 3 en el ask:
8.593 -8.745


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



esto me da miedo.... me recuerda a la bruja de blair.

La verdad es que me he pasado como 5 minutos mirando la foto y me produce muchas sensaciones, desde un miedo total a no ver que hay mas alla de los arboles, hasta esperanza y frescura con unicornios paseando felizmente en los mundos de yupi....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> esto me da miedo.... me recuerda a la bruja de blair.
> 
> La verdad es que me he pasado como 5 minutos mirando la foto y me produce muchas sensaciones, desde un miedo total a no ver que hay mas alla de los arboles, hasta esperanza y frescura con unicornios paseando felizmente en los mundos de yupi....



Aunque no lo veas, hay alguien al fondo cortando arboles.....



Spoiler


----------



## ponzi (15 Mar 2013)

Sin lugar a dudas mi vivienda sera la peor inversion de mi vida.Despues de leer el anteproyecto me quedado de piedra


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=402872


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias de viernes inicial :Baile:
> 
> hoy me siento mas gacela pero menos que mañana


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

dejandonos de bromas , sois conscientes de que se avecina la correccion gorda verdad ? ienso:

ese triple techo gringo sera devastador :baba:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dejandonos de bromas , sois conscientes de que se avecina la correccion gorda verdad ? ienso:
> 
> ese triple techo gringo sera devastador :baba:



Sí se aproxima, pero hoy no. Mañaanaaa


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Sí se aproxima, pero hoy no. Mañaanaaa



pues yo te digo que el mañana a llegado :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dejandonos de bromas , sois conscientes de que se avecina la correccion gorda verdad ? ienso:
> 
> ese triple techo gringo sera devastador :baba:



Tomándonoslo en serio, somos inconscientes que no es un triple techo si descontamos la inflación. De momento hay barra libre de pasta, lo pueden subir a los 1600 si les da la gana sin despeinarse.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues yo te digo que el mañana a llegado :no:



sera maravilloso maestro , una verdadera batalla de cannas bursatil :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tomándonoslo en serio, somos inconscientes que no es un triple techo si descontamos la inflación. De momento hay barra libre de pasta, lo pueden subir a los 1600 si les da la gana sin despeinarse.



y no dejaria de ser un triple techo , pero los gringos no superaran esa resistencia , la guerra estallara pronto :ouch:


----------



## vermer (15 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues se va a tener que inventar una excusa pero mucho mucho mejor que nunca para justificar (1500mill€), que es un 18% del presupuesto (8479 mill€) que maneja toda la Xunta




¿Sólo un 18%? Aumentan un poco las listas de espera, y recetan aspirinas a los enfermos graves y a los crónicos, y ya está. Y si no llega, lo sacan de las cuentas corrientas de CaixaNova, que total ni se va a notar. Será por dinero.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> ¿Sólo un 18%? Aumentan un poco las listas de espera, y recetan aspirinas a los enfermos graves y a los crónicos, y ya está. Y si no llega, lo sacan de las cuentas corrientas de CaixaNova, que total ni se va a notar. Será por dinero.



fijate en los PMI , la crisis se acelera desaceleradamente :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> ¿Sólo un 18%? Aumentan un poco las listas de espera, y recetan aspirinas a los enfermos graves y a los crónicos, y ya está. Y si no llega, lo sacan de las cuentas corrientas de CaixaNova, que total ni se va a notar. Será por dinero.



y si nó, venden el pazo de meiras....


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sin lugar a dudas mi vivienda sera la peor inversion de mi vida.Despues de leer el anteproyecto me quedado de piedra
> 
> La Ley de Rehabilitación. Como se consuma la gran estafa - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



...la madre que los parió...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

gacelillas y ejpertitos bienvenidos a vuestro aniquilamiento :no:


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tomándonoslo en serio, somos inconscientes que no es un triple techo si descontamos la inflación. De momento hay barra libre de pasta, lo pueden subir a los 1600 si les da la gana sin despeinarse.



De hecho, hoy tienen inyección de las gordas... $4.75 - $5.75 billion. Lo normal es que sean menos de 2k millones diarios. Hoy casi triplican las inyecciones diarias. No, los vencimientos no tienen nada nada que ver.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sin lugar a dudas mi vivienda sera la peor inversion de mi vida.Despues de leer el anteproyecto me quedado de piedra
> 
> 
> La Ley de Rehabilitación. Como se consuma la gran estafa - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



.
LO han conseguido, el 90% de los españolitos vive en pisos de su propiedad (cosa que no ocurre en ningún otro lugar del mundo, que yo sepa), así que es muy fácil focalizar la extracción de rentas. Se inventarán lo que haga falta para chupar hasta el último euro.

La mayoría de la gente ni se imagina lo que se le viene encima.

/MODE bertok off


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Mar 2013)

Media carga de nuevo a DIA...me juego el owned del mes y los cuartos...está tocando la linea inferior del canal ascendente a medio plazo. 

Bajo mi opinión debe rebotar para seguir subiendo, hablo de los 5,72.

S.L siempre!!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LO han conseguido, el 90% de los españolitos vive en pisos de su propiedad (cosa que no ocurre en ningún otro lugar del mundo, que yo sepa), así que es muy fácil focalizar la extracción de rentas. Se inventarán lo que haga falta para chupar hasta el último euro.
> 
> La mayoría de la gente ni se imagina lo que se le viene encima.
> ...



A ver si tenemos suerte y la situación se deteriora lo suficientemente rápido como para que el régimen del 78 caiga y no puedan aprobarlo o al menos ponerlo en marcha.


----------



## juanfer (15 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sin lugar a dudas mi vivienda sera la peor inversion de mi vida.Despues de leer el anteproyecto me quedado de piedra
> 
> 
> La Ley de Rehabilitación. Como se consuma la gran estafa - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Buenos dias, 

Parece que quieren seguir exprimiendo al pueblo, ahora como ya han exprimido a los propietarios de los PAUs hasta la miseria, ahora se van a dedicar a seguir exprimiendo a los demás.

No hay un duro, así que donde haya valor van a saquearlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

vienen con sus sistemah IA y sus nivelitos a desafiar a la jran bajista :rolleye:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A ver si tenemos suerte y la situación se deteriora lo suficientemente rápido como para que el régimen del 78 caiga y no puedan aprobarlo o al menos ponerlo en marcha.



.
NO creo que caiga ningún régimen. Estamos viendo, en vivo y en directo, lo idiotas que somos en este país: Hay una sentencia de Luxemburgo que dice que el procedimiento de deshaucio no protege adecuadamente a los afectados.

Y mira la lectura generalizada que se hace en los medios y en la calle: Los pepitos son unos pobres mártires, y con esto van a conseguir que se haga justicia, por fin: que no haya un deshaucio más, dación en pago, alquiler social (en su propio piso, por supuesto), retroactividad, etc ...

El nivel de demagogia es insufrible. Pero ojo, si nos tratan como gilipollas es porque hemos dado pruebas suficientes de que lo somos.

Yo he dicho muchas veces en este foro que la primera prueba de que esto no era, ni iba a ser una democracia ni de coña fue con el referendum de la OTAN. Muchos son muy jóvenes y no lo vivieron o lo recuerdan bien, pero el resumen es: se convenció a la mayoría de la gente de una cosa, y cuando fue necesario, se la convenció de la contraria y a correr, con referendum y todo. Democracia.

Quiero decir que los políticos que hemos tenido no dan el mínimo democrático pero, y el resto de la gente, ¿lo ha dado?


----------



## aitor33 (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vienen con sus sistemah IA y sus nivelitos a desafiar a la jran bajista :rolleye:




Y vaya crack que lo está clavando...Gracias a Dios que le tenemos en este foro para que nos cuente los niveles ¿ no le parece ?


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Y vaya crack que lo está clavando...Gracias a Dios que le tenemos en este foro para que nos cuente los niveles ¿ no le parece ?



no intente vacilar a MV , pero si es una suerte para el HVEI el tener un forero como MV maestro de sabiduria :fiufiu:


----------



## aitor33 (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no intente vacilar a MV , pero si es una suerte para el HVEI el tener un forero como MV maestro de sabiduria :fiufiu:



La verdad sin Ud. el hilo no sería lo mismo...


----------



## ponzi (15 Mar 2013)

Estamos llegando a unos niveles que rozan la sodomia:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=403769


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> NO creo que caiga ningún régimen. Estamos viendo, en vivo y en directo, lo idiotas que somos en este país: Hay una sentencia de Luxemburgo que dice que el procedimiento de deshaucio no protege adecuadamente a los afectados.
> 
> Y mira la lectura generalizada que se hace en los medios y en la calle: Los pepitos son unos pobres mártires, y con esto van a conseguir que se haga justicia, por fin: que no haya un deshaucio más, dación en pago, alquiler social (en su propio piso, por supuesto), retroactividad, etc ...
> ...



Espero que se equivoque, sinceramente. Pero es cierto que el pueblo español ha dado prueba de su ignorancia y su borreguismo tantas y tantas veces, que puede que en unas próximas elecciones vuelvan a ganar los mismos (PPSOE). 

No me gusta el tópico de "tenemos lo que nos merecemos", pero en términos generales debo reconocer que se cumple en nuestro caso. Aveces pienso que para votar en las elecciones se debería de pasar antes algún tipo de test de aptitud o de conocimiento.


----------



## TenienteDan (15 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estamos llegando a unos niveles que rozan la sodomia:
> 
> El gobierno quiere domesticar internet con la nueva ley de propiedad intelectual - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Se llama _1984_, o _Un Mundo Feliz_, o _V de Vendetta_.

Welcome to the new century.


----------



## ponzi (15 Mar 2013)

Alaaa venga mas fiesta..Vaya subidon politico-economico que llevo hoy. Ni a ibañez se le ocurririan estas disparatadas ideas

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=403737


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alaaa venga mas fiesta..Vaya subidon politico-economico que llevo. Ni a ibañez se le ocurririan estas disparatadas ideas
> 
> Crisis: Los parados mayores de 55 no tendrán subsidio si su cónyuge trabaja - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía




ponzi mis felicitaciones , pronto gente como usted sera necesaria para una futura revolucion que cambiara el mundo para mejor :Aplauso:

le veo futuro como carne de cañon :Baile:


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Mar 2013)

La «revolución» de la venta de empanadas por internet - ABC.es

uhmmmmm!!!!! que delicia!!!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Se llama _1984_, o _Un Mundo Feliz_, o _V de Vendetta_.
> 
> Welcome to the new century.




.

3 imprescindibles para entender el mundo que nos ha tocado vivir.
El mejor de los 3, para mi, 1984. 




> O'Brien:«...Winston, ¿cómo afirma un hombre su poder sobre otro?».
> 
> Winston pensó un poco y respondió:
> «Haciéndole sufrir».
> ...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (15 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> NO creo que caiga ningún régimen. Estamos viendo, en vivo y en directo, lo idiotas que somos en este país: Hay una sentencia de Luxemburgo que dice que el procedimiento de deshaucio no protege adecuadamente a los afectados.
> 
> Y mira la lectura generalizada que se hace en los medios y en la calle: Los pepitos son unos pobres mártires, y con esto van a conseguir que se haga justicia, por fin: que no haya un deshaucio más, dación en pago, alquiler social (en su propio piso, por supuesto), retroactividad, etc ...
> ...



Creo que fue la prueba de que los ciudadanos no merecían (merecíamos) el menor respeto. Y así estamos ahora que más que ciudadanos somos votantes (o sea, que hay que usar el marketing para conseguir nuestro voto cada 4 años, y ya).


----------



## TenienteDan (15 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> 3 imprescindibles para entender el mundo que nos ha tocado vivir.
> El mejor de los 3, para mi, 1984.



:Aplauso:

Además son de divulgación, es decir, fáciles de leer sin que dejen de ser buena literatura.

Si nos queremos meter más a fondo recomiendo leer a Foucault, _Vigilar y castigar_ o Deleuze _El Anti-Edipo_.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Además son de divulgación, es decir, fáciles de leer sin que dejen de ser buena literatura.
> 
> Si nos queremos meter más a fondo recomiendo leer a Foucault, _Vigilar y castigar_ o Deleuze _El Anti-Edipo_.



tu de que vas , es que no sabes que el mejor es " leones y gacelas " :ouch:


----------



## TenienteDan (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *tu de que vas* , es que no sabes que el mejor es " leones y gacelas " :ouch:



De






Sorry no he podido evitarlo :XX:


----------



## TenienteDan (15 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alaaa venga mas fiesta..Vaya subidon politico-economico que llevo hoy. Ni a ibañez se le ocurririan estas disparatadas ideas
> 
> Crisis: Los parados mayores de 55 no tendrán subsidio si su cónyuge trabaja - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Ponzi, por si no has tenido suficiente esta mañana:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...arecen-casi-1000-cuadros-museo-del-padro.html

Yo estoy flipando


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

lamentaran haberse levantado contra la jran bajista :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

lamentareis haber desatado una fuerza incotenible ::


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Mar 2013)

Empiezan las señales a ser más que evidentes... y como he dicho en ese hilo, empiezo a vender aprovechando el rally de los últimos días anticipándome al crack brutal que se avecina, y que el último duro lo gane otro más valiente. Y de paso, así celebrar bien el puente.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-se-avecina-terremoto-primavera-eurozona.html


----------



## aitor33 (15 Mar 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Empiezan las señales a ser más que evidentes... y como he dicho en ese hilo, empiezo a vender aprovechando el rally de los últimos días anticipándome al crack brutal que se avecina, y que el último duro lo gane otro más valiente. Y de paso, así celebrar bien el puente.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-se-avecina-terremoto-primavera-eurozona.html



Me quedo más tranquilo entre el gato y esto seguramente viviremos una primavera de lo más tranquila... Janus, las prisas en buena forma hoy, a ver si este arreón no es en falso, volumen ya llevan...


----------



## TenienteDan (15 Mar 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Empiezan las señales a ser más que evidentes... y como he dicho en ese hilo, empiezo a vender aprovechando el rally de los últimos días anticipándome al crack brutal que se avecina, y que el último duro lo gane otro más valiente. Y de paso, así celebrar bien el puente.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-se-avecina-terremoto-primavera-eurozona.html



Le remito al título del post.

Solo será, cuando nadie lo espere... Ojos antes que tal y esas cosas...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Le remito al título del post.
> 
> Solo será, cuando nadie lo espere... Ojos antes que tal y esas cosas...



ahora mismo la confianza esta por las nubes


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2013)

Ojo como supere Prisa los 0,26 con volumen. Su pauta hoy en volumen es buena y tiene a favor tanto el estocástico como el MACD.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Ponzi, por si no has tenido suficiente esta mañana:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...arecen-casi-1000-cuadros-museo-del-padro.html
> 
> Yo estoy flipando





que causalidad, que casualmente, pasen estas casualidades

La infanta Cristina en Washington .........


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Mar 2013)

Bárcenas reclama 905.253 euros al PP por despido improcedente - EcoDiario.es

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Viktoraceo (15 Mar 2013)

Se presenta la gacela de turno:

Me he metido corto en el IBEX. Preveo cerrar posiciones sobre los 8550.

Me voy a comer mis cefedeses con patatas?

P.D. Estoy en demo.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

Viktoraceo dijo:


> Se presenta la gacela de turno:
> 
> Me he metido corto en el IBEX. Preveo cerrar posiciones sobre los 8550.
> 
> Me voy a comer mis cefedeses con patatas?



el ibex tiene recorrido a la baja por lo menos hasta los 8250 donde tiene un gapsito , pero el objetivo mas realista esta en los 7000


----------



## tarrito (15 Mar 2013)

la JRAN BAJISTA es para llegar a los 7000 ???


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> la JRAN BAJISTA es para llegar a los 7000 ???



asi es , con el permiso del nivelito 7666


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2013)

El hilo se anima... incluso con gente nueva... huele a guano... repitan conmigo... guaaano... guaaano... (es que es duro de oido -o flojo de cartera-)

cabr*ones...


----------



## aitor33 (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora mismo la confianza esta por las nubes



Pues si que es cierto es que se nota que empiezan a vender la bolsa como el sustituto de los pisos. Estos años si no invertías en ladrillo eras idiota y ahora se empieza a vender eso mismo de la bolsa. Si tienes un dinero ¿ A qué esperas ? en la bolsa se gana...claro que antes hay que pasar por lo que muchos hemos pasado por años de llevarte calabazas para darte cuenta del funcionamiento traicionero de éste y de otros mercados y, aún así...:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Pues si que es cierto es que se nota que empiezan a vender la bolsa como el sustituto de los pisos. Estos años si no invertías en ladrillo eras idiota y ahora se empieza a vender eso mismo de la bolsa. Si tienes un dinero ¿ A qué esperas ? en la bolsa se gana...claro que antes hay que pasar por lo que muchos hemos pasado por años de llevarte calabazas para darte cuenta del funcionamiento traicionero de éste y de otros mercados y, aún así...:ouch:



esos problemas no los tenemos los papertradels


----------



## aitor33 (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esos problemas no los tenemos los papertradels



jajajjajajaja

:xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## juanfer (15 Mar 2013)

Probando un corto del DAX en 8047


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> jajajjajajaja
> 
> :xx: :xx: :xx:



tus problemas vienen porque te tomas todo a broma :ouch:


----------



## bertok (15 Mar 2013)

Me incorporo para ver las vertiginosas caídas 8:


----------



## tarrito (15 Mar 2013)

mal Zeus, MAL !!! :no:

Pescanova admite que mintió ayer a la CNMV - elEconomista.es

lo de este país es de :ouch:


----------



## bertok (15 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> mal Zeus, MAL !!! :no:
> 
> Pescanova admite que mintió ayer a la CNMV - elEconomista.es
> 
> lo de este país es de :ouch:



Al igual que todas las empresas con un elevado ratio de deuda sobre ingresos, está quebrada.

Los ingresos van a la baja y se trabaja con menores márgenes, cuando los hay. No hay posibilidad de pagar las deudas.

GUANO everywhere 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Al igual que todas las empresas con un elevado ratio de deuda sobre ingresos, está quebrada.
> 
> Los ingresos van a la baja y se trabaja con menores márgenes, cuando los hay. No hay posibilidad de pagar las deudas.
> 
> GUANO everywhere 8:



no olvide que cajitas y banquitos no van ya a refinanciar esas deudas , se acabo la platita


----------



## J-Z (15 Mar 2013)

La mierda de IAG porque sube tanto, casi se ha doblado en 6 meses.

Todo con un ERE de por medio y tal, ponzi echale un ojo a ver si le ves explicación.


----------



## juanfer (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no olvide que cajitas y banquitos no van ya a refinanciar esas deudas , se acabo la platita



El BCE se ha dado cuenta que españa se chupa el 30% de la financiación del eurosistema para que banquitos y empresas ibex tapen sus pufos, luego a las familias y pymes no llega nada de financiación, así que ahora se va a complicar toda la financiación low cost, no hay otra que guano.


----------



## juanfer (15 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Probando un corto del DAX en 8047




Cerrando corto.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

el guano apenas comienza , recuerden el gap del eurostoxx 2550 :Baile:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (15 Mar 2013)

Día se ha tropezado con una piedra o algo, ¿no? Porque menudo meneo...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

abandonad toda esperanza larguistas :no:


----------



## FranR (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandonad toda esperanza larguistas :no:



Ahora lo entiendo todo

Usted es el PEPON gatuno, una deidad "himbocada" por los bankieros!!!!!


----------



## juanfer (15 Mar 2013)

Vamos a ver si podemos volver a entrar en corto al DAX.


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Vamos a ver si podemos volver a entrar en corto al DAX.



Vaya, vaya usted... mire a ver como lo ve y ya, si eso, nos cuenta... :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (15 Mar 2013)

No se si trolearlo... 


Han arruinado a mis padres

"De momento necesito desahogarme, espero que mas tarde y en frio tenga mejores ideas que las que ahora se me pasan por la cabeza, no creo que quemar sucursales sea una buena idea.
Mis padres son octogenarios, hace tres años suscribieron un contrato que se suponía un plazo fijo , como han venido haciendo desde siempre con sus ahorros, pero oh¡ sorpresa el plazo ha vencido y no solo no les han dado nada sino que se lo han quedado todo. Debe ser uno de esos fraudes que tanto dicen en la tele y que llaman preferentes, swap , estructurados o vaya usted a saber y digo debe porque aun no he visto los papeles.
Al parecer han ido hoy al banco ban**to y les han dado unas 20000 acciones de otro banco PP que al cambio se supone que deben ser unos 13000 euros y se han quedado con unos 40000 del ala; que impotencia señores, que puedo hacer?
Como digo desconozco los pormenores del contrato pero si su desenlace, alguien me puede echar un cable? Dare todo tipo de datos en cuanto pueda, os agradezco toda la ayuda que me ofrezcais
Saludos"


Unos post después....


"el contrato se formalizo febrero de 2010 y era por tres años, termina de vencer ahora mismo y recoge éste parrafo
/*Dicho contrato se compone de un 70% con remuneración fija y capital garantizado y un 30% sujeto a variación según la evolución de un grupo de acciones que cotizan en el mercado de valores. El importe de este segundo tramo en este caso fue de 54.000€.*/
Mis padres en ese momento tenian 83 y 80 años respectivamente, ahora tres mas es evidente; son gente trabajadora con pocos estudios y que nunca han ocupado ningun cargo ni puesto importante, una ama de casa y un empleado.
Los primeros pasos ya estan dados, queja ante el defensor del cliente y ahora al BDE de la cual no tenemos contestacion.
Daría uña y media por encontrar a ese alguien de "confianza" que no les llevara mas dinero del que justo fuera por defenderles y no engañarles mas
Os agradezco infinitamente vuestro tiempo y comentarios y tendré un poco mas de prudencia a la hora de calificar actitudes
Gracias.Saludos"


Ah!!! que no se leyeron el contrato, ni le pidieron a su preocupado hijo que lo hiciera!! 

Seguramente si llegan a ganar, hubieran ido corriendo a entregar lo que superaba a sus expectativas.... :ouch:


Por cierto PP son Acciones Popular...se las colocan a la peña si bajan. Cartera propia sin riesgo ::


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2013)

180.000 euros en un estructurado donde se les dice que una parte es en acciones. Estos productos se comercializaron a bombo y plantillo como productos buenos, ganadores porque tenían lo mejor de los dos mundos etc... pero pienso que se vendieron bien. Los folletos, la publicidad, todo... especificaba claramente que estaba referenciado a acciones de ciertas entidades. ¿donde está el engaño?


----------



## juanfer (15 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No se si trolearlo...
> 
> 
> Han arruinado a mis padres
> ...



El problema es que han colocado basura financiera a muchos que aún ni se han enterado.


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que han colocado basura financiera a muchos que aún ni se han enterado.



Si le han hecho eso a sus padres, lo que tiene que hacer es ir a por el de la sucursal y darse justicia.


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2013)

Tampoco puede decir que lo han perdido todo. Tienen los 126.000 de la parte garantizada, más los intereses (ponle entre 3k y 5k euros), mas los 13.000 euros (según leo) del valor de las acciones... es decir, han perdido unos 30.000 de esos 180.000... una putada, sí. Mucho más... como que no.


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2013)

A Prisa le han metido un paquetón en el ask así que hoy ya no se tradea más ahí.


----------



## FranR (15 Mar 2013)

http://www.banesto.es/cs/Satellite?...aProducto_DetalleProducto_Tipo5#1237882754210

Las condiciones son claras, otra cosa es la habilidad del comercial para que no las vieran bien. De todas formas con 80 y tantos años, ese hijo debería de haberlos acompañado. Si no son capaces para unas cosas, para otras tampoco.

En mi casa no ha pasado, y bien que lo han intentado porque primero me preguntan.


----------



## juanfer (15 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si le han hecho eso a sus padres, lo que tiene que hacer es ir a por el de la sucursal y darse justicia.





Esperarse a que los envien al paro seran más vulnerables.


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> http://www.banesto.es/cs/Satellite?...aProducto_DetalleProducto_Tipo5#1237882754210
> 
> Las condiciones son claras, otra cosa es la habilidad del comercial para que no las vieran bien. De todas formas con 80 y tantos años, ese hijo debería de haberlos acompañado. Si no son capaces para unas cosas, para otras tampoco.
> 
> En mi casa no ha pasado, y bien que lo han intentado porque primero me preguntan.



Ese hijo debiera haberlos acompañado y el otro hijode... el del banco, podría haberse cortado un poquito... eso es cierto. Los bancos se han pasado los años aconsejando que de jóvenes hay que meter el dinero en RV y a medida que te haces mayor ir asegurando. Y resulta que ahora...

Hay gente con 80 años muy lúcida, es cierto, pero supongo que la mayoría vamos perdiendo capacidades con la edad. Yo estoy con usted, en mi casa estas cosas tampoco deberían de pasar. Pero ya ve lo que sucedió con las preferentes... estamos rodeaos y aquí te las cuelan por donde menos te lo esperas.

Pero ya digo que aquí no veo ningún dramoncio terrible... algo de hipoputez, sí, pero de eso está el cubo lleno...


----------



## FranR (15 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ese hijo debiera haberlos acompañado y el otro hijode... el del banco, podría haberse cortado un poquito... eso es cierto. Los bancos se han pasado los años aconsejando que de jóvenes hay que meter el dinero en RV y a medida que te haces mayor ir asegurando. Y resulta que ahora...
> 
> Hay gente con 80 años muy lúcida, es cierto, pero supongo que la mayoría vamos perdiendo capacidades con la edad. Yo estoy con usted, en mi casa estas cosas tampoco deberían de pasar. Pero ya ve lo que sucedió con las preferentes... estamos rodeaos y aquí te las cuelan por donde menos te lo esperas.
> 
> Pero ya digo que aquí no veo ningún dramoncio terrible... algo de hipoputez, sí, pero de eso está el cubo lleno...



Esto es lo que recibían los comerciales para bankerizar a la gente


""Estadistica GESTIONES REALES obligaciones y participaciones.
Buenos dias.
Adjunto las gestiones realizadas hasta ahora a las 10 horas de la mañana. Como podeis ver, si seguimos al mismo ritmo, se habrá acabado el plazo, y no habremos hecho ni la mitad del trabajo. Por lo tanto, las oficinas tendrán que realizar un mínimo de 20 visitas diarias, las oficinas pequeñas ( 2 empleados ), de 30 ( las de 3 ), de 40 ( las de 4 ), y de 50 visitas la de más empleados. 
Sólo ha de quedar 1 empleado atendiendo al público, el resto ha de atender visitas y realizar el cambio. No todas las visitas están canjeando las preferentes, muchos clientes piden el folleto, por lo tanto, si no cogemos el ritmo propuesto no llegaremos. Tal y cómo os he dicho esta mañana, las oficinas que acaben la recompra esta semana ayudarán a las otras que tienen mucho más volumen. Nos tenemos que dedicar full time al tema ( mañana y tarde ) si queremos triunfar, y no podemos fallar de ninguna de las maneras. 
Habeís de reportar a zona, y a la DN1 todas las incidencias y/ o problemas que puedan ir surgiendo.
¡Adelante, que seguro que lo volvemos a conseguir!""


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Mar 2013)

cabrones donde lo han dejado


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2013)

FranR, sin palabras...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si le han hecho eso a sus padres, lo que tiene que hacer es ir a por el de la sucursal y darse justicia.



Bertok sal de ese cuerpo!


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2013)

Cuidado con los tirones hacia arriba. Son suficientes para arruinar las posiciones. Hay que posicionarse a la baja cuando se vea que se da la vuelta. Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## pablosales (15 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ¡Adelante, que seguro que lo volvemos a conseguir!""



Vender vender y vender, eso sí la calidad del servicio al cliente eso da igual, el cliente es tonto y de aquí no se va a largar. Lo jodido es que esta actitud es común a la mayoría de grandes empresas. Vender a costa de todo y por encima de todo, malditos cavatumbas...


----------



## bertok (15 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok sal de ese cuerpo!



Duro a por ellos ::


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado con los tirones hacia arriba. Son suficientes para arruinar las posiciones. Hay que posicionarse a la baja cuando se vea que se da la vuelta. Ojos antes que cerebro.



Tarde... 

:cook:


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2013)

Es muy interesante hoy el volumen en ProShares VIX Short Term.


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2013)

Hay muchas cositas. Muchas, muchas... y todo puede acabar en un gran holocausto úrsido... veremos...


----------



## bertok (15 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Hay muchas cositas. Muchas, muchas... y todo puede acabar en un gran holocausto úsido... veremos...



Habla más claro ::, leo holocausto and I got excited 8:


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2013)

Que hay un montón de señales aquí y allá avisando de que esto se viene abajo... pero yo los volúmenes del principal no veo que se muevan en exceso. Así que huelo a esta es una gran trampa aniquiladora de osos.


...y sin embargo, te quiero... que decía, aquel cuplé...


----------



## bertok (15 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Que hay un montón de señales aquí y allá avisando de que esto se viene abajo... pero yo los volúmenes del principal no veo que se muevan en exceso. Así que huelo a esta es una gran trampa aniquiladora de osos.



Del SP digo nada pero del culibex ya pueden huir los larguistas ::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Duro a por ellos ::



un respect con los muertos vivientes :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

en israel ya tienen gobierno , cuidado pues :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (15 Mar 2013)

qué buen servicio al cliente! 

Bankia cierra sus tres oficinas de Menorca y sus clientes serán atendidos en Mallorca - elEconomista.es

veo a los Bankeros menorkinos con cara de ::

o que pongan un servicio de lancha rápida entre islas :ouch:


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Que hay un montón de señales aquí y allá avisando de que esto se viene abajo... pero yo los volúmenes del principal no veo que se muevan en exceso. Así que huelo a esta es una gran trampa aniquiladora de osos.
> 
> 
> ...y sin embargo, te quiero... que decía, aquel cuplé...



El ProShares VIX Short Term está acumulando pero sigue débil. Step by step.


----------



## juanfer (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en israel ya tienen gobierno , cuidado pues :fiufiu:



¿Cuantos pipos puede perder el s&p500 en caso de guerra?


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Cuantos pipos puede perder el s&p500 en caso de guerra?



todo el total :bla:


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2013)

Tío, ponte largo de una puta vez para que esto se ponga a bajar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2013)

En la tve..."comprar a tocateja"

El tocatejismo ha shegadooooo!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

no se trata de ponerse largo o corto , se trata de dominar la bolsa , de llegar a un nivel de conocimiento superior :rolleye:

la jran bajista no seguira sometiendo al ibex , preveo que la romperemos en septiembre :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se trata de ponerse largo o corto , se trata de dominar la bolsa , de llegar a un nivel de conocimiento superior :rolleye:
> 
> la jran bajista no seguira sometiendo al ibex , preveo que la romperemos en septiembre :fiufiu:



Efectivamente, no se trata de ponerse largo o corto, sino todo lo contrario  y la bolsa lo tiene dominado a usted, no hace nada más que correr detrás de ella.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Efectivamente, no se trata de ponerse largo o corto, sino todo lo contrario  y la bolsa lo tiene dominado a usted, no hace nada más que correr detrás de ella.



tenia entendido que correr es sano :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenia entendido que correr es sano :rolleye:



Depende, si no eres más rápido que Pandoro es de todo menos sano. (Te pilla cansado y se puede ejercer menos resistencia)

Y mire lo que le digo, sus concienzudos análisis no tienen nada que hacer contra mi sistema superior. Aquí no hay guano hasta que saque al pato , y contra eso no vale su bajista, papertrading ni coñocimientos de geopolítica internasioná :XX:


----------



## bertok (15 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenia entendido que correr es sano :rolleye:



No corras gata !!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2013)

como estan las cabezas ::


----------



## juanfer (15 Mar 2013)

Vaya sesión más aburrida esta tarde en el dax.


----------



## ponzi (15 Mar 2013)

De verdad esto es impresionante, vaya momento nos ha tocado vivir. Podíamos hacer hasta una viñeta de humor





Me acabo de enterar que Grillo en Italia ni coge el teléfono a Monti y a que no sabéis que melodía le ha puesto 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9bOsdHckhg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2013)

Muy bueno.

Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files


Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2013)

Pues eso....


----------



## ponzi (15 Mar 2013)

Dejo para este finde iag pero anticipo que a estos precios no parece muy interesante. Era una oportunidad hace unos meses cuando la mencione y estaba por debajo de 1,8


----------



## TenienteDan (15 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues eso....



Sa salio la linea!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2013)

Vaya velote de Hanwa..... ¿Tambores de guerra?

y

[Advanced Micro Devices]


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya velote de Hanwa..... ¿Tambores de guerra?
> 
> y
> 
> [Advanced Micro Devices]



Los chinos están instalando más que nunca pero no consiguen parar el declive del precio de los paneles. Ahora por debajo del dolar.

El año pasado cayó la mitad y el último más del 20%.

El gran beneficiario del burbujón chino en lo solar es SunPower que se dedica a la instalación. Van a tener trabajo a destajo.

En España Solaria está quebrada y me consta que están tratando de colocar algunos parques a inversores privados en Alemania y en Londres. El problema es que han construido parques de muy baja calidad en cuanto a los paneles y la eficiencia de cada uno de ellos.

No cuento más que me paso ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2013)

Ya que estáis por aqui.

Solicito lefazos en ojos a bertok y Janus por peponiun argentum interruptus


----------



## bertok (15 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya que estáis por aqui.
> 
> Solicito lefazos en ojos a bertok y Janus por peponiun argentum interruptus



No te entendiendo. ¿aonde puedo pillar eso pa fumá?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No te entendiendo. ¿aonde puedo pillar eso pa fumá?



Esta no era la semana del peponazo platero?



Spoiler


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2013)

Yo sigo dentro, ni fú ni fá de momento.


----------



## ponzi (15 Mar 2013)

http://www.ivoox.com/hipotecas-salarios-robin-hood-economia-directa-audios-mp3_rf_1870745_1.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro, ni fú ni fá de momento.



Yo tb.... 8:


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo tb.... 8:



Vamos a ver qué hace Prisa. A ver si venden activos de una puta vez y que sea para subir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

Ponzi o crédito propulsado... este tiene muchos numeritos en verde, no?

Stock Quote PSEC


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi o crédito propulsado... este tiene muchos numeritos en verde, no?
> 
> Stock Quote PSEC



Tengo que mirarla mejor pero el cash flow tiene mala pinta


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...SEC&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

Es muy dificil dar una valoracion y mas en un negocio que no comprendo por eso prefiero mantenerme al margen.A priori mi impresion es que por un lado hacen ver que su cuenta de perdidas y ganancias va como un tiro pero al observar la caja te das cuents que el negocio no es tan rentable como dicen ademas no paran de endeudarse y en vez de dejar algo de dinero en la caja van y reparten dividendos. Seria recomendable entender un poco mejor el negocio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es muy dificil dar una valoracion y mas en un negocio que no comprendo por eso prefiero mantenerme al margen.A priori mi impresion es que por un lado hacen ver que su cuenta de perdidas y ganancias va como un tiro pero al observar la caja te das cuents que el negocio no es tan rentable como dicen ademas no paran de endeudarse y en vez de dejar algo de dinero en la caja van y reparten dividendos. Seria recomendable entender un poco mejor el negocio



Con eso me lo dejas más claro. 
Los dividendos deben salir de beneficios, endeudarse para eso son pollas-en-ollas.

Me olvido de ella.

Thanks mr Ponzi!


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De verdad esto es impresionante, vaya momento nos ha tocado vivir. Podíamos hacer hasta una viñeta de humor
> 
> Me acabo de enterar que Grillo en Italia ni coge el teléfono a Monti y a que no sabéis que melodía le ha puesto
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9bOsdHckhg&feature=youtube_gdata_player



AL menos tiene buen gusto para la música... 

Creo que hoy daban algo en tele hablando de él, pero no he podido verlo.

Volviendo al oficio... viendo lo que ha hecho hoy el SP.... ¿se han buscado la excusa del vencimiento para distribuir en condiciones? ienso:

Según ciertas estadísticas, viernes algo rojo + lunes doble de rojo =


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Muy bueno.
> 
> Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files
> 
> ...




A pesar del exceso de metáforas floridas... :XX:


Creo que me suena haber oido hablar de ello, pero la verdad es que no lo había visto nunca.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues eso....



Nada, nada... un simple overshot atrapa gacelos...




ponzi dijo:


> http://www.ivoox.com/hipotecas-salarios-robin-hood-economia-directa-audios-mp3_rf_1870745_1.html




Lo siento, no puedo. Solo he oido tres programas estos días de atrás y he arrasado con todas las existencias de Orfidal de la cornisa cantábrica. :

:XX: :XX:


----------



## Lechu (16 Mar 2013)

Buenos dias 

Mucho cuidado

La UE rompe un tabú con el rescate de Chipre. Los depósitos ya no están garantizados

La UE rompe un tabú con el rescate de Chipre. Los depósitos ya no están garantizados

Simplemente impresionante la capacidad que tiene la Unión Europea de crear incendios donde no los hay. Nadie hablaba de Chipre, un problema minúsculo dentro de los que afectan a la UE. Sólo había que ver el número de corresponsables de la prensa que esta madrugada estaban de guardia esperando que se anunciara el acuerdo de rescate. Chipre era un tema muy menor.

Y digo era, porque ahora tiene el potencial de convertirse en portada de todos los periódicos y no precisamente para bien. Estos son los principales puntos del acuerdo al que han llegado la UE y el gobierno de Chipre para que este diminuto país sea rescatado.

El rescate a Chipre ascenderá a 10 mil millones de euros.

Chipre incrementará el impuesto de sociedades del 10% al 12,5%.

Y atención, los depósitos bancarios que superen los 100 mil euros sufrirán una pérdida del 9,9% y los inferiores a 100 mil euros una pérdida en forma de impuesto (o confiscación) del 6,75%. Con lo cual se rompe totalmente un tabú en la Eurozona. El dinero depositado en los bancos o parte de él si se puede perder. (¿Uno se pregunta y que les pasa a los tenedores de deuda senior de los bancos chipriotas?)

Chipre estimaba que necesitaba unos 17 mil millones de euros para ser rescatada (equivale el PIB de Chipre). 10 mil millones para sus bancos y 7 mil para hacer frente a los vencimientos de deuda pública. Obviamente Chipre no puede hacer frente a la deuda pero en lugar de tapar un agujero relativamente minúsculo simplemente impagando una parte de la deuda, se opta por inyectar 10 mil millones, subir impuestos y confiscar una parte del dinero de los depositantes.

Hasta hoy Chipre no existía, y puede que siga sin existir, pero el precedente no le puede sentar nada bien a los países de la periferia Europea que pueden necesitar nuevos rescates como Grecia, Italia, España o Portugal, y que pueden ver agravada la fuga de depósitos bancarios de sus ciudadanos hacia países considerados más seguros.

Son las 4 de la noche y me voy a dormir, mañana escribiremos con más calma sobre el tema,


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/404081-chipre-confiscacion-depositos.html


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

lechu dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Mucho cuidado
> 
> ...



Esto ya es muy serio.

Todos a comprar acciones como locos ::


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

El cabreo in crescendo

[YOUTUBE]vf7Sg8AQNHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

La clave de la subida de iag se puede ver en el balance o cash flow. Desde 2009 todos los años han reducido deuda y además han mantenido 2500-3500 mill en efectivo. Da la impresión que los ingleses se están tomando en serio la reestructuración de la empresa, aunque pueda subir mas, probablemente a largo plazo cerca de los 4, personalmente no entraría. Es un negocio con margenes bajos y altos costes fijos. El motivo de la vertiginosa subida es que a 1,8 con la caja que tenian mas las reestructuraciones que estan llevando a cabo el negocio estaba prácticamente regalado.


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esto ya es muy serio.
> 
> Todos a comprar acciones como locos ::



Con los índices en máximos .... ya puedes empezar tú ::

Hay que ver qué sucede con las divisas. Si el dolar se fortalece .... ojo con las materias primas y con el flujo de dinero nuevamente hacia el dolar.

El dinero fuera de España y hacia fondos de inversión "con poco movimiento" con domiciliación en Luxemburgo.

Ojo con plata y oro.


----------



## Que viene (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo con plata y oro.



Ojo que suben u ojo que bajan?
Gracias


----------



## Hannibal (16 Mar 2013)

lechu dijo:


> La UE rompe un tabú con el rescate de Chipre. Los depósitos ya no están garantizados



Vaya hombre, ahora que nuestra prima de riesgo estaba a punto de quedar por debajo de la italiana a pesar de que el BCE tiene varias veces más deuda italiana que española.

Pero claro, es que hace unas pocas semanas a Alemania le estaba tocando empezar a pagar por colocar su deuda en lugar de ganar dinero con ella, y esto Merkel no lo puede permitir. ¡Hasta ahí podíamos llegar!

Merkel hdlgp, deseo con todas mis fuerzas que tus compatriotas, los que tienen que trabajar para complementar tu pensión de jubilación, te den tal patada en el culo que no tengas ganas de dedicarte a la geopolítica ni en el risk


----------



## TenienteDan (16 Mar 2013)

¿Qué paso en el crack del 29 con los metales?

¿Alguien me puede iluminar, por favor?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> ¿Qué paso en el crack del 29 con los metales?
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede iluminar, por favor?



http://www.nma.org/pdf/gold/his_gold_prices.pdf


----------



## TenienteDan (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.nma.org/pdf/gold/his_gold_prices.pdf



Gracias! :X xD


----------



## juanfer (16 Mar 2013)

lechu dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Mucho cuidado
> 
> ...



Tampoco hay que dramatizar, eso es lo que quiere Alemania, y el resto del eurogrupo no quiere eso, porque todos tienen sus problemas.

Pero tenemos unos depositos al 1%, para que la inflación nos robe, y si Alemania se sale con la suya también la UE, descartamos preferentes y deuda subordinada, bonos, y demás, por las posibles quitas. 

Después de ver la contabilidad creativa de Pescanova, que Bestinver tenían a un montón en cartera, o sea que ha sido una estafa como Madof, han engañado a expertos financieros, a ver quien se arriesga en meter todo su patrimonio en bolsa.

Yo tenia en el radar empresas de alimentación para invertir pero después de los de pescanova, ya me he quedado un poco descolocado, sigo pensando que el futuro va a estar en el agua y en la alimentación, ni en materias primas, ni en commodities, ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

Que viene dijo:


> Ojo que suben u ojo que bajan?
> Gracias



Simplemente ojo que si se pone el mercado nervioso .... el dinero buscará la seguridad hacia el dolar y los activos denominados en dolares tienen que escalarse.

Hay que ver esta semana cómo se comporta el mercado. Yo al menos a partir de lunes vuelvo a ponerme con el 80% del cash en activos gestionados en LU.


----------



## sr.anus (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Simplemente ojo que si se pone el mercado nervioso .... el dinero buscará la seguridad hacia el dolar y los activos denominados en dolares tienen que escalarse.
> 
> Hay que ver esta semana cómo se comporta el mercado. Yo al menos a partir de lunes vuelvo a ponerme con el 80% del cash en activos gestionados en LU.



Sos groso sabelo  te importaria poner las referencias de los ¿fondos de inversion? que estas ojeando.


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

Muchos andan por ahí diciendo "mirad lo que ha pasado en Chipre".

Yo digo "mirad lo que ha hecho Alemania". Ha dejado muy claro como funciona la partida en adelante. Han recibido un toque de atención en las elecciones en Italia y saben que la UE/euro tiene fecha de caducidad por lo que se acabó la "generosidad" a la alemana.


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Sos groso sabelo  te importaria poner las referencias de los ¿fondos de inversion? que estas ojeando.



Lo voy a analizar. Serán 6 fondos a partes iguales con monetarios y ultraconservadores en la mitad de ellos. En el resto se incrementa el riesgo buscando vinculación con materias primas, alimentos y sobretodo con energía usana.


----------



## juanfer (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Muchos andan por ahí diciendo "mirad lo que ha pasado en Chipre".
> 
> Yo digo "mirad lo que ha hecho Alemania". Ha dejado muy claro como funciona la partida en adelante. Han recibido un toque de atención en las elecciones en Italia y saben que la UE/euro tiene fecha de caducidad por lo que se acabó la "generosidad" a la alemana.



A los alemanes es la principal benefactora de la zona euro, de hecho 1 euros eran 2 marcos, para que no se comieran inflación por el cambio.

Merkel, va a conseguir romper el euro, si consigue que haya quita en los depositos a los Chipre, será el principio del fin.

Merkel va a poner condiciones draconianas para no aprobar otro rescate antes de sus elecciones porque sino perderá las elecciones, y la condición de quita a los depositos, es su farol.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (16 Mar 2013)

Paso a saludar, (epic moments), pensaba buscar una forma de operar en divisas y en unos pocos cfds a la vez que me sirviera como refugio de algo de pasta en el extranjero por si realmente nos hacen los mismo aquí en España. Parece que las posibilidades aumentan, con lo cual tocará abrir cuenta en algún broker domiciliado en UK ( Oxxda, Alxxxi ) lo más rápido posible. Janus, que diferencia hay entre LU y Suiza o incluso Noruega o Canada, a la hora de gestionar los fondos, no tratarán de cubrirse también??,y con respecto a UK ves algo malo??, llegado el momento no creo que ésta toque a su particular gallina de los huevos de oro. Como desconozco mucho de este mundo pregunto y se que controlan bastante de esto. Por cierto Bertok, up al hilo "Last Call".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

Joder, mira que son hdlgp....

Estaba haciéndome el remolón.... pero cuenta INGLu abierta a la que enviaré 30% de ahorros.

Son insaciables estos ideputas.

A la gente se le van a inflar los cojones pronto...


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

17 Signs Of A Full-Blown Economic Depression Raging In Southern Europe | Zero Hedge

When you get into too much debt, eventually really bad things start to happen. This is a very painful lesson that southern Europe is learning right now, and it is a lesson that the United States will soon learn as well. It simply is not possible to live way beyond your means forever. You can do it for a while though, and politicians in the U.S. and in Europe keep trying to kick the can down the road and extend the party, but the truth is that debt is a very cruel master and at some point it inevitably catches up with you. And when it catches up with you, the results can be absolutely devastating.

Greece, Italy, Spain and Portugal all tried to just slow down the rate at which their government debts were increasing, and look at what happened to their economies. In each case, GDP is shrinking, unemployment is skyrocketing, credit is freezing up and manufacturing is declining. And you know what? None of those countries has even gotten close to a balanced budget yet. They are all still going into even more debt. Just imagine what would happen if they actually tried to only spend the money that they brought in?

I have always said that the next wave of the economic collapse would start in Europe and that is exactly what is happening. So keep watching Europe. What is happening to them will eventually happen to us.

The following are 17 signs that a full-blown economic depression is raging in southern Europe...

#1 The Italian economy is in the midst of a horrifying "credit crunch" that is causing thousands of companies to go bankrupt...

Confindustria, the business federation, said 29pc of Italian firms cannot meet "operational expenses" and are starved of liquidity. A "third phase of the credit crunch" is underway that matches the shocks in 2008-2009 and again in 2011.
In a research report the group said the economy was caught in a "vicious circle" where banks are too frightened to lend, driving more companies over the edge. A thousand are going bankrupt every day.
#2 During the 4th quarter of 2012, the unemployment rate in Greece was 26.4 percent. That was 2.6 percent higher than the third quarter of 2012, and it was 5.7 percent higher than the fourth quarter of 2011.

#3 During the 4th quarter of 2012, the youth unemployment rate in Greece was 57.8 percent.

#4 The unemployment rate in Spain has reached 26 percent.

#5 In Spain there are 107 unemployed workers for every available job.

#6 The unemployment rate in Italy is now 11.7 percent. That is the highest that it has been since Italy joined the euro.

#7 The youth unemployment rate in Italy has risen to a new all-time record high of 38.7 percent.

#8 Unemployment in the eurozone as a whole has reached a new all-time high of 11.9 percent.

#9 Italy's economy is starting to shrink at a frightening pace...

Data from Italy's national statistics institute ISTAT showed that the country's economy shrank by 0.9pc in the fourth quarter of last year and gross domestic product was down a revised 2.8pc year-on-year.
#10 The Greek economy is contracting even faster than the Italian economy is...

Greece also sank further into recession during the fourth quarter of 2012, with figures on Monday showing the economy contracted by 5.7pc year-on-year.
#11 Overall, the Greek economy has contracted by more than 20 percent since 2008.

#12 Manufacturing activity is declining just about everywhere in Europe except for Germany...

Research group Markit said its index of activity in UK manufacturing – where 50 is the cut off between growth and decline – sank from 50.5 in January to 47.9 in February. It left Britain on the brink of a third recession in five years after the economy shrank by 0.3 per cent in the final quarter of 2012.
Chris Williamson, chief economist at Markit, said: ‘This represents a major setback to hopes that the UK economy can return to growth in the first quarter and avoid a triple-dip recession.’
The eurozone manufacturing index also read 47.9. Germany scored 50.3 but Spain hit 46.8, Italy 45.8 and France 43.9.
#13 The percentage of bad loans in Italian banks has risen to 12.2 percent. Back in 2007, that number was sitting at just 4.5 percent.

#14 Bank deposits experienced significant declines all over Europe during the month of January.

#15 Private bond default rates are soaring all over southern Europe...

S&P said the default rate for Italian non-investment grade bonds jumped to 9.5pc last year from 5.7pc in 2012 as local banks shut off funding. It was even worse in Spain, doubling to 14.3pc.
The default rate in France rocketed from 0.8pc to 8.7pc, the latest in a blizzard of bad news from the country as the delayed effects of tax rises, fiscal tightening, and the strong euro do their worst.
#16 Lars Feld, a key economic adviser to German Chancellor Angela Merkel, recently said the following...

"The sustainability of Italian public finances is in jeopardy. The euro crisis will therefore return shortly with a vengeance."
#17 Things have gotten so bad in Greece that the Greek government plans to sell off 28 state-owned buildings - including the main police headquarters in Athens.

One of the few politicians in Europe that actually understands what is happening in Europe is Nigel Farage. A video of one of his recent rants is posted below. Farage believes that "the Eurozone has been a complete economic disaster" and that the worst is yet to come...

Most people believe that the eurozone has been "saved", but that is not even close to the truth.

In fact, it becomes more likely that we will see the eurozone break up with each passing day.

So who would leave first?

Well, recently there have been rumblings among some German politicians that Greece should be the first to leave. The following is from a recent Reuters article...

Greece remains the biggest risk for the euro zone despite a calming of its economic and political crisis and may still have to leave the common currency, a senior conservative ally of German Chancellor Angela Merkel said.
But there is also a chance that Germany could eventually be the first nation that decides to leave the euro. In fact, a new political party is forming in Germany that is committed to getting Germany out of the euro. The following is a brief excerpt from a recent article by Ambrose Evans-Pritchard...

A new party led by economists, jurists, and Christian Democrat rebels will kick off this week, calling for the break-up of monetary union before it can do any more damage.
"An end to this euro," is the first line on the webpage of Alternative für Deutschland (AfD). "The introduction of the euro has proved to be a fatal mistake, that threatens the welfare of us all. The old parties are used up. They stubbornly refuse to admit their mistakes."
They propose German withdrawl from EMU and return to the D-Mark, or a breakaway currency with the Dutch, Austrians, Finns, and like-minded nations. The French are not among them. The borders run along the ancient line of cleavage dividing Latins from Germanic tribes.
However this all plays out, the reality is that things are about to get much more interesting in Europe.

No debt bubble lasts forever. The Europeans are finding that out right now, and the U.S. won't be too far behind.

But for the moment, most Americans assume that everything is going to be okay because the Dow keeps setting new all-time record highs.

Well, enjoy this little bubble of debt-fueled false prosperity while you can, because it won't last for long.

*A massive wake up call is coming, and it will be exceedingly painful for those that are not ready for it.*


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, mira que son hdlgp....
> 
> Estaba haciéndome el remolón.... pero cuenta INGLu abierta a la que enviaré 30% de ahorros.
> 
> ...



Ahora ya va en serio ....

Cuidado para todos los foreros del hilo.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Paso a saludar, (epic moments), pensaba buscar una forma de operar en divisas y en unos pocos cfds a la vez que me sirviera como refugio de algo de pasta en el extranjero por si realmente nos hacen los mismo aquí en España. Parece que las posibilidades aumentan, con lo cual tocará abrir cuenta en algún broker domiciliado en UK ( Oxxda, Alxxxi ) lo más rápido posible. Janus, que diferencia hay entre LU y Suiza o incluso Noruega o Canada, a la hora de gestionar los fondos, no tratarán de cubrirse también??,y con respecto a UK ves algo malo??, llegado el momento no creo que ésta toque a su particular gallina de los huevos de oro. Como desconozco mucho de este mundo pregunto y se que controlan bastante de esto. *Por cierto Bertok, up al hilo "Last Call"*.



Es momento de desempolvar el manual de las viejas recetas.

*Vienen a por nuestro dinero*.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Los salarios se van a ir a tomar por culo. Todos luchando por un cuenco de arroz.

*In Spain there are 107 unemployed workers for every available job*


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Temazo para digerir lo que nos preparan los politicastros.

No os pongáis palotes ::

[YOUTUBE]5G4O5AMSevc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

Palote me pongo pensando en pillar el acorazado ese en el manzanares y empezar a pegar pepinazos al congreso, a la moncloa, a la zarzuela hasta que no quedara piedra sobre piedra. Eso si me pone palote.... ::

Hoy estoy a la que salto pensando en que nos están expoliando el Prado....


----------



## vermer (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, mira que son hdlgp....
> 
> Estaba haciéndome el remolón.... pero cuenta INGLu abierta a la que enviaré 30% de ahorros.
> 
> ...




Dudas:

- es sencillo abrir una cuenta en inglu?
- a efectos tributarios, tiene alguna implicación?


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> A los alemanes es la principal benefactora de la zona euro, de hecho 1 euros eran 2 marcos, para que no se comieran inflación por el cambio.
> 
> Merkel, va a conseguir romper el euro, si consigue que haya quita en los depositos a los Chipre, será el principio del fin.
> 
> Merkel va a poner condiciones draconianas para no aprobar otro rescate antes de sus elecciones porque sino perderá las elecciones, y la condición de quita a los depositos, es su farol.



Básicamente ha sido Europa quien le ha pagado gratis a Alemania toda su reforma y progreso. Se romperá el Euro y ellos volverán a estar solos pero con el país niquelado y con la deuda de largo plazo financiada al 1%.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Básicamente ha sido Europa quien le ha pagado gratis a Alemania toda su reforma y progreso. Se romperá el Euro y ellos volverán a estar solos pero con el país niquelado y con la deuda de largo plazo financiada al 1%.



Les va a comprar sus productos su PUTA MADRE.


----------



## pablosales (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, mira que son hdlgp....
> 
> Estaba haciéndome el remolón.... pero cuenta INGLu abierta a la que enviaré 30% de ahorros.
> 
> ...



Algun hilo en el que se trate el tema? Justamente estaba barajando esa opción, estaba mirando este minitutorial

AhorroCapital: Como abrir cuenta en un banco de Luxemburgo desde casa

Perdón por el offtopic


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

pablosales dijo:


> Algun hilo en el que se trate el tema? Justamente estaba barajando esa opción, estaba mirando este minitutorial
> 
> AhorroCapital: Como abrir cuenta en un banco de Luxemburgo desde casa
> 
> Perdón por el offtopic



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-espanol-y-opciones-a-tomar.html#post6983142


----------



## pablosales (16 Mar 2013)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Mecagoentodo ese hilo es la puta Biblioteca de Alejandría, totalmente IMPRESCINDIBLE. Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## tesorero (16 Mar 2013)

Empiezo de manera seria a hacer bank run. Que no nos cojan desprevenidos, Esta vez los estaré esperando. Si quieren mi dinero, que vengan a por él.


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2013)

T. A. S. E. ..........


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2013)

Hola a todos,

En Chipre han marcado el camino a seguir y el punto al que llegaremos más pronto que tarde, antes tendremos de teloneros al crash del Ibex y la quita de la deuda pública.
Esta mañana mi teléfono echaba humo con llamadas de amigos y conocidos, que no creían en la palabra de los profetas que pueblan este hilo y de quienes simplemente soy un humilde mensajero.... Sí, será corralito, y sí, será en fin de semana....
Mi consejo ha sido breve y claro..... y su contenido una simple mención a las palabras que pronunció Gandalf en Moria.

Por mi parte voy a acelerar las compras de mis vacaciones de este verano en la costa este antes de que el dólar sea la moneda única y me voy a quedar con el consuelo de que mientras la situación económica se hace insostenible a cada minuto, no todo empeora con el tiempo sino al contrario ::


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Les va a comprar sus productos su PUTA MADRE.



eso no importa ellos han hecho los deberes y otros no, nadie a puesto una pistola en la cabeza a nadie en el interbancario para pillar dinero prestado, somos responsables de nuestra propia miseria y lo vamos a pagar (es justicia natural).
Además da igual que pierdan unos 40 millones de españoles pobres teniendo 200-300 millones de chinos con mucho dinero


----------



## tarrito (16 Mar 2013)

me han llegado 2 correos preguntando si eso de Chipre podría llegar a ocurrir en España ::

cuando ahora lo que me preocupa, es si finalmente harán de pago el wassap para android y si la carrera de mañana en Australia va a ser en mojado o en seco ) :XX:

edito; también me preocupa no saber el nombre de la mozuela pelirroja que mejora con el paso del tiempo ienso:


----------



## vermer (16 Mar 2013)

El lunes de excursión por Luxemburgo. Hermoso país, bellas mulatas y un clima y unas playas...

Mis dudas están sólo en el tema fiscal.


----------



## sinnombrex (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, mira que son hdlgp....
> 
> Estaba haciéndome el remolón.... pero cuenta INGLu abierta a la que enviaré 30% de ahorros.
> 
> ...



Estoy mirando el proceso de abrir la cuenta de ing lu y parece todo bastante sencillo, me gustaría preguntar algunas dudas.

¿Como se notifica la apertura al banco de España de una cuenta en el extranjero? ¿Se notifica solo la apertura, o cada vez que hagas movimientos?

¿Solamente piden esa notificación para legalmente sacar el dinero y no tener problemas con hacienda? Ademas de declarar todo lo que generen dichas cuentas. Da un poco de miedo la posible multa de 10k€ por dinero en el extranjero.

Recomendáis algún banco en España que no cobre por transferencias internacionales dentro de Europa.

Se que el mismo Ing España con la nomina te deja hacer transferencias, pero me gusta tener el dinero diversificado en varios bancos y tengo la nomina en otro banco para que no me cobre comisiones. En principio prefiero banco físico, pero si no queda otra pasaría la nomina a Ing España (aunque prefería tenerla donde esta actualmente).

Otra cosa mas, Luxemburgo como país y su deuda que tal lo veis? Por si en una salida del euro nos sale mas caro el remedio que la enfermedad.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## pablosales (16 Mar 2013)

Por lo que entiendo hasta 50.000 euros no hay problemas. Pero soy un analfabeto funcional en estos temas, habrá que hacer un cursillo rápido este fin de semana

PD: hay que notificar al BdE con el impreso DD1. Aquí dan cuatro claves para empezar a entender este proceso

AhorroCapital: Como abrir cuenta en un banco de Luxemburgo desde casa

PD2: ya no comento más aquí que este hilo es para lo que es


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2013)

Échale un ojo a esto

Circular 4/2012, de 25 de abril, del Banco de España, sobre normas para la comunicación por los residentes en España de las transacciones económicas y los saldos de activos y pasivos financieros con el exterior. (BOE de 4 de mayo

Presentación por los residentes en España de las declaraciones sobre las transacciones económicas y los saldos de activos y pasivos financieros con el exterior





sinnombrex dijo:


> Estoy mirando el proceso de abrir la cuenta de ing lu y parece todo bastante sencillo, me gustaría preguntar algunas dudas.
> 
> ¿Como se notifica la apertura al banco de España de una cuenta en el extranjero? ¿Se notifica solo la apertura, o cada vez que hagas movimientos?
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Estoy mirando el proceso de abrir la cuenta de ing lu y parece todo bastante sencillo, me gustaría preguntar algunas dudas.
> 
> ¿Como se notifica la apertura al banco de España de una cuenta en el extranjero? ¿Se notifica solo la apertura, o cada vez que hagas movimientos?
> 
> ...



Siempre que sepan dónde tienes el dinero, date por jodido. Legislarán ese mismo viernes y estás jodido.

O tienes el dinero donde no lo sepan o en algún activo sobre el que no vayan a pegar la mordida.

En el subforo de inversiones tienes todas las respuestas a las preguntas que haces (hay un hilo específico sobre ING LU)


----------



## tesorero (16 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> eso no importa ellos han hecho los deberes y otros no, nadie a puesto una pistola a nadie en el interbancario para pillar dinero prestado somos responsables de nuestra propia miseria y lo vamos a pagar (es justicia natural)
> además da igual que pierdan unos 40 millones de españoles pobres teniendo 200-300 millones de chinos con mucho dinero



Llevas razón. Somos responsables de nuestros actos y ante ellos debemos responder. 
Pagaremos los desmadres de los que no somos responsables directamente. La culpa es de los de arriba. Pero yo personalmente me siento culpable de habérselo permitido y no haber dicho nada en lo que yo pudiera haber hecho. Al principio por vergüenza y luego por miedo, yo que he estado en posición de criticar algunas actuaciones políticas, no lo he hecho. Me he limitado a trabajar y dejarles barra libre para sus despropósitos. 
Ahora que veo esto con perspectiva, pienso que no criticarlos directamente a la cara y sin tapujos ante lo que consideremos que está mal es ser cómplices por omisión de todas las barbaridades conocidas.
Y recordad que cuando haya que pagar por los platos rotos, ellos no serán quienes lo hagan.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> T. A. S. E. ..........



si, mañana será un día premonitorio en la bolsa israelí


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2013)

A ver a cuantos se les ocurre comprar acciones israelíes para escapar de la mordida y el lunes a Alemania, creo que es festivo en Chipre. No se la letra pequeña, pero no me extraña que la mordida sea sobre saldo del viernes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Dudas:
> 
> - es sencillo abrir una cuenta en inglu?
> - a efectos tributarios, tiene alguna implicación?



Sencillisimo de abrir, y a efectos de tributación es lo mismo.
Ahora que lo pienso, en chipre lo que han hecho es poner un impuesto a los depósitos, no? Si uno no tiene depósitos estaría a salvo... ienso:



FranR dijo:


> A ver a cuantos se les ocurre comprar acciones israelíes para escapar de la mordida y el lunes a Alemania, creo que es festivo en Chipre. No se la letra pequeña, pero no me extraña que la mordida sea sobre saldo del viernes



Sería rocambolesco la verdad.....


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Los castuzos juegan con fuego

[YOUTUBE]o59EZfxrRs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahora que lo pienso, en chipre lo que han hecho es poner un impuesto a los depósitos, no? Si uno no tiene depósitos estaría a salvo... ienso:



me está usté diciendo que la R.V es más segura :

1ª Fase: Cebar bien al gorrino

2ª Fase: Catacrok y :´( + ::


qué mal pensao :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

Dos opciones:

- Alemania da por perdido el euro. (Los malditos habiendo saneado su economía después de la reunificación)

- Toque de atención al resto y maniobra de cara a su electorado.


De todas formas no hay de demorar las contramedidas:

- Bancolchón.
- Dinero fuera.
- Algo en acciones :glup:
- Metales ( me pienso si pillar algo físico en breve)

Tengo la sensación de estar con lo ojos vendados a la espera de me suelten una guantá. Se que la guantá me la van a dar, pero no se cuando y ni como evitar que me duela mucho.

Winter is comming.... really fast!


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sencillisimo de abrir, y a efectos de tributación es lo mismo.
> Ahora que lo pienso, en chipre lo que han hecho es poner un impuesto a los depósitos, no? Si uno no tiene depósitos estaría a salvo... ienso:
> 
> 
> ...



Con afán de recaudar considerarán las cuentas corrientes como depósitos de libre disposición con remuneración 0%. Así no se escapa nadie, solo las inversiones que no pueden hacerse líquidas ya (bolsa, fondos, ....).


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2013)

Mmm... a ver... que lo de Chipre no está tan mal... era (y por visto va a seguir siendo -sociedades sube al increíble tipo del 12,5%) un paraíso fiscal "legal" dentro de la UE. 

Lo malo es que no se haya hecho con mucha mayor rapidez. Pero como todo esto lo cuecen a fuego lento, muchas empresas con filiales y grandes tesorerías domiciliadas en el país, ya han salido por patas. La única vía de echarles mano, sería calculando la cuota sobre los saldos medios del último año, por ejemplo. Pero Londres no lo permitirá...


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

Piratón, acabo de abrir la cuenta en ING LU. He enviado los 10 euros vía transferencia para como piden (al IBAN que comentan y desde la cuenta española de registro). El martes envío la documentación firmada.

Dinos cualquier pormenor que consideres. Espero que a la semana de enviar el documento firmado, me envíen el mail con la clave del contrato y el correo ordinario con la VISA y los datos de acceso.

Cuando envíe una transferencia allí, qué coño tengo que hacer de cara a Hacienda?.

Yo estoy operando con fondos de inversión con denominación LU desde España. Estoy pensando en contratar los fondos directamente desde LU.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, acabo de abrir la cuenta en ING LU. He enviado los 10 euros vía transferencia para como piden (al IBAN que comentan y desde la cuenta española de registro). El martes envío la documentación firmada.
> 
> Dinos cualquier pormenor que consideres. Espero que a la semana de enviar el documento firmado, me envíen el mail con la clave del contrato y el correo ordinario con la VISA y los datos de acceso.
> 
> ...



Mira el hilo de ING LU en el subforo de inversiones


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2013)

Estoy tratando de recopilar fondos de inversión, pensiones, etc que tienen metido en Chipre...esos también van a tener una sorpresita.

1. Barclays, aunque llevaba un tiempo reduciendo.

........


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> me está usté diciendo que la R.V es más segura :
> 
> 1ª Fase: Cebar bien al gorrino
> 
> ...



Mon-mon mon amie....

Sugería más opciones. La renta variable irá bien hasta que...hasta que.... hasta que FranR lo diga 

Por ejemplo, si tienes el dinero en cuentas corrientes, la medida chipriota no funcionaría, pues son impuestos sobre los depósitos, ¿no?


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Con afán de recaudar considerarán las cuentas corrientes como depósitos de libre disposición con remuneración 0%. Así no se escapa nadie, solo las inversiones que no pueden hacerse líquidas ya (bolsa, fondos, ....).



Por eso me enladrille Ahora mismo son mas seguros los activos (inmuebles,acciones,metales)que los depositos bancarios.El dia que hagan algo parecido con España os aseguro que no os dara tiempo a convertir ese efectivo en ningun activo porque lo haran en mitad de un fin de semana con los mercados y los notarios chapados


----------



## LoboDeMar (16 Mar 2013)

Shujáns, recordad que LU esta en el Euro.

Por aquello de diversificar, otras opciones: SwissQuote Bank e Internaxx.

En mi firma teneis links a hilos oficiales.

Y MUY IMPORTANTE:
- El BdE requiere el DD1 antes de 30 dias a contar desde la fecha de apertura
- La Castuza de Mierda tiene preparadas multas desproporcionadas para quienes cometan errores de fondo o forma, cosa facil tras ver lo farragoso de la norma, asi que maxima pulcritud al dar cuenta a Hacienda.


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

pablosales dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo hasta 50.000 euros no hay problemas. Pero soy un analfabeto funcional en estos temas, habrá que hacer un cursillo rápido este fin de semana
> 
> PD: hay que notificar al BdE con el impreso DD1. Aquí dan cuatro claves para empezar a entender este proceso
> 
> ...



Este hilo en realidad es una tapadera para hablar de mujeres ,coches (bmw) y aventuras varias.De vez en cuando para no levantar sospechas frente a calopez solemos hablar de bolsa pero naa es para que no nos eche a la calle


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Janus

La lupa de Hacienda vigila las rentas del extranjero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Shujáns, recordad que LU esta en el Euro.
> 
> Por aquello de diversificar, otras opciones: SwissQuote Bank e Internaxx.
> 
> ...



¿No era para cantidades mayores de 50k?


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Estoy tratando de recopilar fondos de inversión, pensiones, etc que tienen metido en Chipre...esos también van a tener una sorpresita.
> 
> 1. Barclays, aunque llevaba un tiempo reduciendo.
> 
> ........



Banco de España - Lista de fondos de inversión - Chypre

Estaba buscando en Morningstar pero no soy capaz de que me busque por el ISIN.


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

Dejaros de abrir depositos en ing lux si europa quiere iran a por ellos igualmente.La unica forma de escapar es con activos reales (ladrillo,empresas (accs o fondos),metales).Los unicos fondos que conozco invertidos en activos reales y sin un derivado de por medio son los de bestinver.


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por eso me enladrille Ahora mismo son mas seguros los activos (inmuebles,acciones,metales)que los depositos bancarios.El dia que hagan algo parecido con España os aseguro que no os dara tiempo a convertir ese efectivo en ningun activo porque lo haran en mitad de un fin de semana con los mercados y los notarios chapados



En un piso ahora mismo vas a perder más que ese 9% de los chipriotas.


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2013)

Fondos de pensiones.... la jugada sería hijoputesca


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus
> 
> La lupa de Hacienda vigila las rentas del extranjero



Encontré esto.

Banco de España - Services - Financial institutions - Foreign transactions return


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Dejaros de abrir depositos en ing lux si europa quiere iran a por ellos igualmente.La unica forma de escapar es con activos reales (ladrillo,empresas (accs o fondos),metales).Los unicos fondos que conozco invertidos en activos reales y sin un derivado de por medio son los de bestinver.



El tema es que los activos reales se están devaluando rápido: los xulos por ejemplo. Acciones y fondos se van a pegar una hostia sideral.

La mejor opción es largarse de esta puta cloaca.


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En un piso ahora mismo vas a perder más que ese 9% de los chipriotas.



No lo tengo yo tan claro.El que yo compre en bruto salia a 1250 eu/metro y despues de pagar a hacienda y de reformarlo se queda en unos 1400-1450eu/metro.Un piso de similares caracteristicas sin reformar se alquila a 6-7eu/ metro y reformado a 10/11 eu/metro.Si te das cuenta despues de reformarlo y de pagar a hacienda sale una rentabilidad neta del 7%.Que puede bajar el precio mas y subir la rentabilidad pues puede ser aunque dudo que supere el 10%.Si salimos del euro la devaluacion sera del 20%-30% y si nos pasa como a chipre la cifra sera mas cercana al 10%


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Encontré esto.
> 
> Banco de España - Services - Financial institutions - Foreign transactions return



http://www.bde.es/f/webbde/SJU/normativa/circulares/CEC200603.pdf


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Dejaros de abrir depositos en ing lux si europa quiere iran a por ellos igualmente.La unica forma de escapar es con activos reales (ladrillo,empresas (accs o fondos),metales).Los unicos fondos que conozco invertidos en activos reales y sin un derivado de por medio son los de bestinver.



Huevos - distintas cestas


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Encontré esto.
> 
> Banco de España - Services - Financial institutions - Foreign transactions return



Más

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...00-notificar-cuentas-extranjero-al-bde-6.html


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El tema es que los activos reales se están devaluando rápido: los xulos por ejemplo. Acciones y fondos se van a pegar una hostia sideral.
> 
> La mejor opción es largarse de esta puta cloaca.



Depende a que precio y que compres.El bestinfond esta a 123 y el año pasado lo tenias a 98( estan en libras,dolares,francos y euros tanto de tipo a como b) si quierss protegerte usando la rv es de las mejores opciones que conozco.Que te metes en ladrillo pues si ha bajado un 60%-70% y puede que baje un 80% pero mas alla en determinadas zonas es dificil.Que compras eon si te puede bajar a 8 pero es que viene de 50 y cobra en euros alemanes.Portugal telecom si esta nominada en euros portugueses pero es que gran parte de su facturacion viene de brasil.O imaginate vw en cuantas monedas cobra sus coches o cocacola su elixir y schindler sus ascensores o exor sus ferraris.Si pasa un acontecimiento caotico todo caera pero los buenos activos se recuperaran antes.A priori es mejor la rv ya que puedes mover el dinero mas rapido y en activos de mejor calidad pero has de andar con cuidado porque como pase algo y estes en liquidez ya te la han metido doblads


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo tengo yo tan claro.El que yo compre en bruto salia a 1250 eu/metro y despues de pagar a hacienda y de reformarlo se queda en unos 1400-1450eu/metro.Un piso de similares caracteristicas sin reformar se alquila a 6-7eu/ metro y reformado a 10/11 eu/metro.Si te das cuenta despues de reformarlo y de pagar a hacienda sale una rentabilidad neta del 7%.Que puede bajar el precio mas y subir la rentabilidad pues puede ser aunque dudo que supere el 10%.Si salimos del euro la devaluacion sera del 20%-30% y si nos pasa como a chipre la cifra sera mas cercana al 10%



En un país en el que ganar más de 600 euros mensuales va a tener mérito ..... no sé qué precio van a tener los pisos ..... Está claro que se adecuarán a la capacidad de compra y está va a ser muy baja.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Huevos - distintas cestas



Pero es que no son distintas cestas si no la misma: BCE


----------



## burbujadetrufas (16 Mar 2013)

Seguramente digo una estupidez, please nos ilustráis a los ignorantes...

Hace unos años, mi particular pastilla roja de Matrix fue un artículo de Marc Vidal que se titulaba el corralito español o algo similar (cito de memoria) creo que corría 2009... un conocido (que creo bastante más experto que yo) me dijo que existen una especie de depósitos en las compañías de seguros, él decía que compañías como Allianz o alguna de las suizas serían al menos tan "confiables" como el mejor banco... ¿Alguien experto que nos ilustre?, gracias de antebrazo [forocoches off]


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En un país en el que ganar más de 600 euros mensuales va a tener mérito ..... no sé qué precio van a tener los pisos ..... Está claro que se adecuarán a la capacidad de compra y está va a ser muy baja.



Yo tampoco lo se pero en determinadas zonas algun valor residual seguiran teniendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Más
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...00-notificar-cuentas-extranjero-al-bde-6.html



Resumiendo hay dos papelotes:

El 720 a los de la AEAT si +50K€
EL DD1 para todo quisqui.

Parece ser.... :cook:


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Seguramente digo una estupidez, please nos ilustráis a los ignorantes...
> 
> Hace unos años, mi particular pastilla roja de Matrix fue un artículo de Marc Vidal que se titulaba el corralito español o algo similar (cito de memoria) creo que corría 2009... un conocido (que creo bastante más experto que yo) me dijo que existen una especie de depósitos en las compañías de seguros, él decía que compañías como Allianz o alguna de las suizas serían al menos tan "confiables" como el mejor banco... ¿Alguien experto que nos ilustre?, gracias de antebrazo [forocoches off]



Yo si lis conozco pero son opacos y nadie te garantiza nada.Personalmente no lo haria


----------



## Cruzado (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En un país en el que ganar más de 600 euros mensuales va a tener mérito ..... no sé qué precio van a tener los pisos ..... Está claro que se adecuarán a la capacidad de compra y está va a ser muy baja.



- Zona obrera: 30-40k
- Zona bien posicionada 50-80k
- Zona muy buena 150-250k
- Zona VIP (urbanizacion privada) 1-10 millones de Euros

Como en cualquier pais pobre, diferencias abismales. El que quiera piso que se espere que lo tendra, ahora si quiere uno en buen sitio (Pozuelo, Sanchinarro) que espere tambien que puede bajar un 30% perfectamente si aqui se lia la gorda.Ahora mismo no se vende una mierda porque estamos en modo panico, si esto baja mas, estalla del todo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero es que no son distintas cestas si no la misma: BCE



Algo hay también en dólares americanos, australianos y canadienses.
Si que es cierto que la mayoría lo tengo en€...::::::


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2013)

FranR, aquí tiene un Excel del Banco Central de Chipre:

http://www.centralbank.gov.cy/media/xls/LIST_OF_IFS_FOR_PUBLICATION_REF._DECEMBER_2012eng.xls

Del mismo sitio, no se pierdan el informe sobre inversión extranjera directa:

http://www.centralbank.gov.cy/media/pdf/MP_P_FDI_REPORT2011.pdf

De los 15.673 millones que entraron al país en 2011, 6360 (40%) fueron a sector financiero y asegurador.

Y al loro con los chiringuitos de CFDs y similares, que algunos están domiciliados precisamente allí. He estado mirando un poco y de los conocidos, he encontrado a Alpari (para españa) y a etoro.


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

Os acordais lo que comente de los Rotchild y como estan planificando una red de distribucion de oro, pues aqui teneis el motivo.Estas cosas son asi , todo en calma hasta que un fin de semana te la meten doblada


----------



## EL_LIMITE (16 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> FranR, aquí tiene un Excel del Banco Central de Chipre:
> 
> http://www.centralbank.gov.cy/media/xls/LIST_OF_IFS_FOR_PUBLICATION_REF._DECEMBER_2012eng.xls
> 
> ...



A tomar por **** Alpari entonces, también? o sólo la rama española, Uk entra tb en el saco??. Aunque parezca que es coña no lo es, que tendría que hacer alguien para demostrar que es residente en otro país a efectos fiscales, valdría con el contrato de alquiler que este pagando o debería estar "inscrito" por así decirlo en la embajada española de ese país. Supongo que al ser residente en Uk por ejemplo, si trasfieres dinero de tu cuenta aquí hacia otra allí no deberías tener problemas ni rellenar impreso alguno, o si que debe hacer algo al respecto???


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo se pero en determinadas zonas algun valor residual seguiran teniendo.



Las zonas de ricos serán arrasadas por las hordas hambrientas, las de los pobres serán borradas del mapa en un vano intento de contener los ataques. Los únicos edificios que tienen alguna posibilidad son los que tengan una plaquita como esta.







::


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2013)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> A tomar por **** Alpari entonces, también? o sólo la rama española, Uk entra tb en el saco??. Aunque parezca que es coña no lo es, que tendría que hacer alguien para demostrar que es residente en otro país a efectos fiscales, valdría con el contrato de alquiler que este pagando o debería estar "inscrito" por así decirlo en la embajada española de ese país. Supongo que al ser residente en Uk por ejemplo, si trasfieres dinero de tu cuenta aquí hacia otra allí no deberías tener problemas ni rellenar impreso alguno, o si que debe hacer algo al respecto???



Pues... depende. Creo que ellos aseguran que Alpari está en Londres pero que tiene varias sedes. Pero sin haberlo mirado a fondo, me parece que en Chipre tienen algo más una delegación... por ejemplo, no comercializa fondos de inversión... sin embargo, si mira el listado de fondos que he puesto antes, encontrará que éstos tienen un fondo registrado en Chipre...

En teoría las cuentas de los clientes están segregadas y serán cuentas corrientes, por lo que no se verían afectadas. Ahora que ya sabe mi opinión sobre esas cosas...

Alpari Financial Servicies (distinta de Alpari Limited (UK) está oficialmente registrada en Chipre. No hay que darle más vueltas a la nacionalidad. Si se refiere a la de usted, parece que el acuerdo es mu claro: residentes y no residentes. Pero como le digo, de momento al menos, hablan de depósitos y los fondos de los clientes debieran estar en cuentas corrientes...


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2013)

Ponzi, e.on es bajista. Por mucho que esté barata y que dé un buen dividendo .... es bajista. Ojos antes que cerebro. Cuando se ponga alcista, que algún día lo hará porque la energía tirará hacia arriba, será una buena oportunidad pero a día de hoy es bajista y mucho.


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Las zonas de ricos serán arrasadas por las hordas hambrientas, las de los pobres serán borradas del mapa en un vano intento de contener los ataques. Los únicos edificios que tienen alguna posibilidad son los que tengan una plaquita como esta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si viene con la jocovich yo encantado Yo creo que los unicos pisos que sobreviviran seran aquellis de clase media y en zonas centricas ya que el peak oil se llevara por delante toda la periferia.Estoy convencido que en esta decada veremos los 2 eu/litro


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os acordais lo que comente de los Rotchild y como estan planificando una red de distribucion de oro, pues aqui teneis el motivo.Estas cosas son asi , todo en calma hasta que un fin de semana te la meten doblada



ese post me lo he perdido. ¿que quieren hacer esos cabr*nes con el oro???? Si al final tendré que sacarme la licencia de caza...


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> ese post me lo he perdido. ¿que quieren hacer esos cabr*nes con el oro???? Si al final tendré que sacarme la licencia de caza...



Han comprado una minera y tienen en mente crear una red de distribucion de oro entre europa,asia y usa.En youtube esta la noticia.Puse el post hace unas 2-3 semanas


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

Del 6 de febrero.Estos son como los rockefeller,todo lo hacen de forma silenciosa.

http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/85860-rothschild-oro-comprar-china-jacob


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ponzi, e.on es bajista. Por mucho que esté barata y que dé un buen dividendo .... es bajista. Ojos antes que cerebro. Cuando se ponga alcista, que algún día lo hará porque la energía tirará hacia arriba, será una buena oportunidad pero a día de hoy es bajista y mucho.



A mi me gusta mas ibe porque esta mejor preparada para el futuro energetico que nos espera. Pero bueno eso de tener una energetica que cobra en euros alemanes en la recamara y que esta cerca de minimos pues es un puntazo aunque tenga demasiadas centrales nucleares para mi gusto.


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2013)

Jajaja... ¿ven, igual que yo, un anuncio de iForex aquí al lado? Adivinen. jajaja...


Oigánme, y digo yo... si, efectivamente, lo de Chipre es un impuesto del 10%... ¿como quedan las cuentas de los bancos después de haber perdido ese 10% de los depósitos? :8:

A inyectar más pasta...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Jajaja... ¿ven, igual que yo, un anuncio de iForex aquí al lado? Adivinen. jajaja...



google chrome + addblock.... 8:8:


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> google chrome + addblock.... 8:8:



Ná, pa que, ya tengo callo en el ojo...


Por cierto... llama un poco la atención la cantidad de bancos libaneses en Chipre... Europeos importantes, como dijo FranR, a parte de Barclays, sólo veo Saxobank...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2013)

ejpertitos insensatos , habeis desafiado a la gran bajista y os a respondido con un corral :no:

ahora aprendereis a respetarla , porque os va a dar una leccion que recordareis hasta el mismo dia en que acabe vuestra triste existencia ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

festival del humor en las noticias con lo de chipre...

Al imbécil de jose carlos diez se la ha juntado un powerpointista del iese....

Flípolo.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En un país en el que ganar más de 600 euros mensuales va a tener mérito ..... no sé qué precio van a tener los pisos ..... Está claro que se adecuarán a la capacidad de compra y está va a ser muy baja.



Lo actuales pepitos con más del 50% del zulo pendiente de pagar, *quebrarán*.

Van a llover hostias como panes.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Resumiendo hay dos papelotes:
> 
> El 720 a los de la AEAT si +50K€
> EL DD1 para todo quisqui.
> ...



No olvides el DD2 para los movimientos.

En la página del BdE hay un excel con una macro para generar el fichero de movimientos.

No olvidéis hacer los documentos y entregarlos en fecha.

En DD1 y DD2 el rabo son 5.000 aurelios.

En el 720, el rabo son 30.000, 20.000 ó 10.000 aureliso en función de la obligatoriedad que tengas en cada uno de los 3 apartados (cuentas, mobiliario e inmobiliario)


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

Cruzado dijo:


> - Zona obrera: 30-40k
> - Zona bien posicionada 50-80k
> - Zona muy buena 150-250k
> - Zona VIP (urbanizacion privada) 1-10 millones de Euros
> ...



Esos barrios "buenos" también vivirán su particular Kursk,


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Las zonas de ricos serán arrasadas por las hordas hambrientas, las de los pobres serán borradas del mapa en un vano intento de contener los ataques. Los únicos edificios que tienen alguna posibilidad son los que tengan una plaquita como esta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Comeremos huesos ::


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si viene con la jocovich yo encantado Yo creo que los unicos pisos que sobreviviran seran aquellis de clase media y en zonas centricas ya que el peak oil se llevara por delante toda la periferia.Estoy convencido que en esta decada veremos los 2 eu/litro



El año pasado estreno una peli en la que sale medio en bolas. Tiene unas tetas de mierda.

Donde esté Katy, que se quite el mundo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2013)

calmate bertok , estas hiperactivo , cuando tu eres hiperpasivo :fiufiu:


----------



## Maravedi (16 Mar 2013)

Ya que habláis de largar la pasta del país,por ejemplo lux que fiscalidad tienen allí para el tema bolsa? Alguien ópera desde lux


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

El vídeo que puse hace dos semanas sobre los rothchild y unirlo a lo que ha pasado en chipre


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8VwEkbwTKU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

A la vez puse un documental sobre kiyosaki y las vacas sagradas


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFVoXBgZANQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> calmate bertok , estas hiperactivo , cuando tu eres hiperpasivo :fiufiu:



Jato, no me toques los huevos 8:


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El año pasado estreno una peli en la que sale medio en bolas. Tiene unas tetas de mierda.
> 
> Donde esté Katy, que se quite el mundo ::



La perry es mucha perry pero Jocovich tiene su gracia


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

Y la parte buena del documental de kiyosaki

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOJDz_AXe9I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

Papel es basura

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEChoLu1EKo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El año pasado estreno una peli en la que sale medio en bolas. Tiene unas tetas de mierda.
> 
> Donde esté Katy, que se quite el mundo ::



Ese comentario sin fotos... ::


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2013)

Keiser ya esta avisando


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z94b7gDlkT0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Solo hay que unir las pistas, Rockefeller,Exxon,Rothchild,Irán,Libia,Irák,Venezuela y todo cobra sentido


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2013)

De cara al año que viene quedan derogados el DD1 y DD2 (declaración para cuentas abiertas en el extranjero) y los cuadres 2A y 2B (declaración de valores negociables depositados en el extranjero), además de los modelos PE1, PE2, PE3, PE4, CC1, CC2 y CP1 (préstamos y compensaciones exteriores, esto no creo que afecte a nadie de por aquí).
Todo esto lo tenéis en el link que os colgado esta mañana con la circular 4/2012 de 25 de abril del BdE, que está en vigor desde el 1 de enero de 2013, pero que dependiendo del importe no se deberá informar hasta 2014.



bertok dijo:


> No olvides el DD2 para los movimientos.
> 
> En la página del BdE hay un excel con una macro para generar el fichero de movimientos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> De cara al año que viene quedan derogados el DD1 y DD2 (declaración para cuentas abiertas en el extranjero) y los cuadres 2A y 2B (declaración de valores negociables depositados en el extranjero), además de los modelos PE1, PE2, PE3, PE4, CC1, CC2 y CP1 (préstamos y compensaciones exteriores, esto no creo que afecte a nadie de por aquí).
> Todo esto lo tenéis en el link que os colgado esta mañana con la circular 4/2012 de 25 de abril del BdE, que está en vigor desde el 1 de enero de 2013, pero que dependiendo del importe no se deberá informar hasta 2014.



Que le paza en el boooooocaaaaaa 

thanks maaan


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que le paza en el boooooocaaaaaa
> 
> thanks maaan



Rivera del Duero is guilty :::cook:


----------



## juanfer (17 Mar 2013)

Cuidado con luxemburgo. Os recuerdo que en islandia cuando quebraron bancos. Solo salvaron los depositos de los islandeses. Los extrangeros con depositos lo perdieron todo.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuidado con luxemburgo. Os recuerdo que en islandia cuando quebraron bancos. Solo salvaron los depositos de los islandeses. Los extrangeros con depositos lo perdieron todo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2



En Luxemburgo tiene el dinero todos los millonarios del mundo y miles y miles de fondos de inversión radicados allí.


----------



## juanfer (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En Luxemburgo tiene el dinero todos los millonarios del mundo y miles y miles de fondos de inversión radicados allí.



Pero hay que elegir bien donde se mete el dinero. Los millonarios no tienen el dinero en el banco.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

http://www.ivoox.com/tertulia-economica-lo-importante-son-objetivos-audios-mp3_rf_1872451_1.html


Desde min 20.Actualmente a Alemania ya no le interesa rescatar mas a España


----------



## atman (17 Mar 2013)

Esteee... parece que en Chipre se lo toman a pecho... aquí uno no pudo recuperar su dinero por las buenas y lo intentó por las otras...








Cyprus: ten huge consequences of the bailout of a small country | Faisal Islam on Economics


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de que los problemas de Chipre vienen del haircut a los bonos griegos no lo sabía, ¿eso es así? Si lo es, caben estas opciones:

a) No previeron las consecuencias del haircut, son unos incompetentes.
b) Conocían perfectamente cuales eran las consecuencias, son unos psicópatas.

a o b da igual. Deben ser _retirados_ de los órganos de decisión a la mayor brevedad.


----------



## FranR (17 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de que los problemas de Chipre *vienen del haircut a los bonos griegos no lo sabía, ¿eso es así?* Si lo es, caben estas opciones:
> 
> a) No previeron las consecuencias del haircut, son unos incompetentes.
> b) Conocían perfectamente cuales eran las consecuencias, son unos psicópatas.
> ...



"The country’s banks were nearly ruined by their big holdings in Greek bonds that the Greek government devalued by 74 percent last year in a bid to write down that country’s debt. Cypriot banks were also highly exposed in the Greek market where pay cuts, tax hikes and slashed pensions have forced more than 25 percent of Greeks to be unable to pay their loans and credit cards."

Vamos que entre la quita, y los clientes que entraron en mora se han cargado a la banca de allí.

Cyprus Bailout Figure Said $13 Billion | Greece.GreekReporter.com Latest News from Greece

Los rusos tienen 21 mil millones en depósitos ::

Van a mandar al Potemkin ese!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> "The country’s banks were nearly ruined by their big holdings in Greek bonds that the Greek government devalued by 74 percent last year in a bid to write down that country’s debt. Cypriot banks were also highly exposed in the Greek market where pay cuts, tax hikes and slashed pensions have forced more than 25 percent of Greeks to be unable to pay their loans and credit cards."
> 
> Vamos que entre la quita, y los clientes que entraron en mora se han cargado a la banca de allí.
> 
> ...



En cuanto vean una canoa con bandera rusa cambian la ley para que solo afecte a depositantes no-rusos... ::


----------



## LoboDeMar (17 Mar 2013)

Shurs, y el lunes qué? Hablo de la bolsa...

Viene Pandoro en modo Viagred Hard Cock a hacer de cada buyate un abrevadero de patos?

O las manos fuertes, conocedoras de todo esto, con antelacion tendran preparada alguna sorpresa en sentido contrario ("Gacelas! A mi!")?

Que pensais?

Yo tambien tengo la impresion de que viene tremenda colleja por algyn sitio y lo unico que puedo hacer es hundir un poco la cabeza entre los hombros y poner una medio sonrisa de acojone y entornar los ojos a la Fary's style ...


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

:No tienen verguenza.La unica comunidad que no fue asediada por la locura inmobiliaria y la van a perforar de abajo arriba


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=404368


----------



## sr.anus (17 Mar 2013)

Una hayuda a los fundamentalistas (y a los tecnicos) del foro, elegir una

-Daimler
-VW
-Bayerische

Para que hereden los nietos


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Una hayuda a los fundamentalistas (y a los tecnicos) del foro, elegir una
> 
> -Daimler
> -VW
> ...



Yo para el lp a estos precios me quedaria con vw porque toca todos los palos.


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo para el lp me quedaria con vw porque tocan todos los tramos.



Ponzi, no sé si lo habías visto. :Baile:

Álvaro Guzmán: Conferencia Bestinver


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, no sé si lo habías visto. :Baile:
> 
> Álvaro Guzmán: Conferencia Bestinver



No lo habia visto.Acabo de ver su opinion sobre Pescanova y opinamos parecido, otra cosa es que al final la deuda sea de 3000 mill y no de 1500 mill como dice su balance,entonces me la habran metido doblada.


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

http://www.ivoox.com/tertulia-polit...deberes-marcados-audios-mp3_rf_1872657_1.html


(desde min 3) En las altas esferas ya se esta estudiando que pasaria si se implantase la neopeseta


----------



## boquiman (17 Mar 2013)

El TASE acaba de tropezar.... se levantará...???

http://www.tase.co.il/eng/Pages/Homepage.aspx


Edit: na de na...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Mar 2013)

en el TASE no hay mucho meneo de momento -0.4%, no?

TASE Site - Market Cap Indices


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Joder que pufo

Economa/Empresas.- FCC presenta el mircoles su nuevo plan estratgico a 2015, con desinversiones por 2.400 millones

Unos años remando como desgraciados para alcanzar una deuda casi 5 veces mayor que la estimación de beneficios (muy inflada).


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo habia visto.Acabo de ver su opinion sobre Pescanova y opinamos parecido, otra cosa es que al final la deuda sea de 3000 mill y no de 1500 mill como dice su balance,entonces me la habran metido doblada.



Quédate con este nombre: Acerinox.


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Quédate con este nombre: Acerinox.



Si claro la acerera española.A que te refieres?


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si claro la acerera española.A que te refieres?



Va a ser una magnífica inversión. Todavía no ha arrancado pero lleva muchos meses formando un suelo.

El riesgo es saber que va a hacer cuando se desplome el culibex en los próximos meses.


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Joder que pufo
> 
> Economa/Empresas.- FCC presenta el mircoles su nuevo plan estratgico a 2015, con desinversiones por 2.400 millones
> 
> Unos años remando como desgraciados para alcanzar una deuda casi 5 veces mayor que la estimación de beneficios (muy inflada).



Difícil futuro tiene.

Voy a darles la clave doble del por qué se encuentran en este momento.

-Gastaron miles de millones en diversificar su negocio constructor. Casi todo tirado a la basura porque han capturado menos, mucho menos valor, que el gastado (pero aún no pagado). Vamos que hicieron algo así como comprar Terra a 100.
-Plantel ejecutivo que no está actualizado al cómo funcionan los negocios hoy en día. Voy a poner un ejemplo: en basuras tienen mucho negocio porque lo gestionan y "arramplan" a la antigua usanza. El ámbito industrial funciona de una forma más sana y ahí no se comen un colín. Lo mismo les pasa en el ámbito internacional. ¿cuantas obras importantes tienen en USA y en UK?. Se lo voy a decir, prácticamente nada y desde luego "cero" relevante. Allí los proyectos se ganan compitiendo (no sigo).

¿qué futuro les espera?. Sin duda el redimensionamiento brutal de las operaciones. Volverán a ser lo que eran pero bastante peores porque en la penitencia va el pecado.

Una simple pista: Para resolver el problema han nombrado presidente a un chiquilla sin experiencia :: y a un ejecutivo del cual les recomiendo cómo fue el devenir de su track profesional desde que compró BAA y algunas autopistas ruinosas ..... hasta llegar a donde ha llegado hoy.

A este valor le vamos a machacar sin piedad. Quítense de enmedio porque os llevaremos por delante. Ellos tienen que caer, Y VAN A CAER, así como los que estén con ellos.


----------



## pablosales (17 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> :No tienen verguenza.La unica comunidad que no fue asediada por la locura inmobiliaria y la van a perforar de abajo arriba
> 
> 
> El Gobierno da alas al ‘fracking’ - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Aquí en la Zona Cero llevamos un año luchando contra esto. De momento las manifestaciones y la presión ciudadano han parado este disparate llamado fracking

Es increible, en lugares como Utah han ARRASADO hectáreas y hectáreas, por g.earth veréis la cantidad de pozos que hay. En esta plataforma podréis verlo

http://www.facebook.com/PlataformaAntiFrackingComarquesDeCastello

Por cierto parece que en Cantabria también lo quieren hacer


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Mar 2013)

pablosales dijo:


> Aquí en la Zona Cero llevamos un año luchando contra esto. De momento las manifestaciones y la presión ciudadano han parado este disparate llamado fracking
> 
> Es increible, en lugares como Utah han ARRASADO hectáreas y hectáreas, por g.earth veréis la cantidad de pozos que hay. En esta plataforma podréis verlo
> 
> ...



Y en Andalucía....  

http://fracturahidraulicano.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/ulises-2y3-solicitud-boe-b-2010-24930.pdf

Desconozco el estado en el que se encuentran los sondeos...


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

1st Drill your pockets
2nd Drill your ground
...
...
Drill your ass


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

Vamos a calentar y tensar el ambiente. Viene una semana en la que ir con el cuchillo clavado en el pecho del enemigo más que entre los dientes.

[YOUTUBE]AxlB6lMPHU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tagghino (17 Mar 2013)

Buenas hamijos,

Con el tema del corralito me he puesto a darle al coco (supongo que la mayoría por aquí) y me he encontrado con esta debacle:

Llevo tiempo sacando pasta de los bancos en hispanistan, pero me es muy poco práctico dejar mi cuenta operativa a prácticamente 0, por el tema de que nos tienen cogidos de los huevos con las domiciliaciones y la nómina.

Así que tengo la cuenta con pasta para 6 meses (nada de plazos, todo totalmente líquido) y un ahorro de mis hijos (cada mes ingreso 100 euros a cada uno) quiero dejar buen un colchón para sus estudios.

El caso es que si sumo toda la pasta que tengo ahí, ya es una cantidad considerable (casi 30K), entonces si aplican un "impuesto revolucionario por el bien de la nación" me quedaría el culo como la bandera de Japón. Una "quita" en ella me dejaría bastante tocado (porque espero entre un 20% y un 30% de tajada por parte de nuestros "adorables" gobernantes).

El banco es ING

Tengo otras dos cuentas en BanCastuzos (SAN y LKXA) porque hago movimientos con ellas pero las tengo con muy poca pasta (- de 1000 leuros habitualmente) las cuales de momento no las tocaría.

Así que me he planteado dejar un "Plan de Escape" el cual consistiría en tener ubicadas acciones ó un fondo de inversión contratable al momento con sólo unos cuantos clicks en el mismo ING; de esta manera, al más mínimo indicio del "Corralito del Marianito" entrar al banco vía web y llevarme mi pasta líquida a dichas acciones y/o fondo(s). Dejando esa cuenta prácticamente a 0.

La cuestión es que en temas de acciones y esas cosas voy más perdido que un hijo de puta en el día del Padre, y aprovechando que aquí hay tíos con bastante nivel en estos menesteres, me gustaría me dijesen en donde buscar.

Ojo, que soy consciente de que nadie tiene una bola de cristal ni que me digáis donde ponga el dinero, sólo pido una orientación de cual tipo y mercado de acciones y/o fondos de inversión mirar (de preferencia que se pueda adquirir directamente en el ING).

No busco rentabilidades, sólo busco "aguantar" el dinero ahí mientras se sirven a sus anchas los castuzos del dinero ajeno y si el río vuelve a su cauce (cosa que dudo mucho) volver a dejar el dinero donde estaba.

Saludos y gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2013)

Fine-Rusher dijo:


> No busco rentabilidades, sólo busco "aguantar" el dinero ahí mientras se sirven a sus anchas los castuzos del dinero ajeno y si el río vuelve a su cauce (cosa que dudo mucho) volver a dejar el dinero donde estaba.



Compre bonos de algun pais de luz, o si quiere acciones idem, de alguna empresa de la misma serie de paises.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Mar 2013)

Sr. Fine-Rusher, si lo que busca es una posición defensiva, busque fondos monetarios con domiciliación fuera de castuzilandia. Fíjese que en el ISIN no aparezca ES por ningún lado.


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2013)

Pregunta para Janus: ya que andaba explicando el tema de empresas constructoras, ¿qué opinión le merece ACS? Ya sé que a corto la cosa va a ir pa'bajo en todo el HVEI, pero lo que he leido es que sólo este año va a quitarse la tercera parte de su deuda, que no es poca, y además han ganado un par de concursos públicos, uno en Paris y otro en otra gran ciudad que no recuerdo, pero si no es molestia me gustaria leer la opinión de alguien con más experiencia


----------



## Tagghino (17 Mar 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Compre bonos de algun pais de luz, o si quiere acciones idem, de alguna empresa de la misma serie de paises.



Perdone mi ignorancia, pero cuales son esos países de luz?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2013)

Fine-Rusher dijo:


> Perdone mi ignorancia, pero cuales son esos países de luz?
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda



Vaya, creía que era un habitual del foro 

En resumen, cualquier pais serio; esto se ve porque allí los políticos a veces hasta dimiten. Hablamos de Alemania, Finlandia, Holanda, Austria, Dinamarca... eso sí, a la hora de hablar de empresas mucho ojo, porque los bancos de estos paises tienen una gran exposición a los paises como el nuestro. En resumen, si en lugar de bonos soberanos opta por acciones, nunca, NUNCA, compre acciones de un banco de la UE sea cual sea su pais porque seguro que tiene lios con los PIGS y ya sabemos que está muy mal visto hoy día.

Yo personalmente ya hace tiempo decidí no comprar nada de bancos durante unos buenos años al menos.


----------



## Tagghino (17 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Fine-Rusher, si lo que busca es una posición defensiva, busque fondos monetarios con domiciliación fuera de castuzilandia. Fíjese que en el ISIN no aparezca ES por ningún lado.



Vale, ahora creo que ya se cómo se llama lo que quiero: "Posición Defensiva"

Gracias por el aporte

El ISIN donde se puede mirar?

Saludos


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Claro, claro, claro ....

Market Is


----------



## Tagghino (17 Mar 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Vaya, creía que era un habitual del foro
> 
> En resumen, cualquier pais serio; esto se ve porque allí los políticos a veces hasta dimiten. Hablamos de Alemania, Finlandia, Holanda, Austria, Dinamarca... eso sí, a la hora de hablar de empresas mucho ojo, porque los bancos de estos paises tienen una gran exposición a los paises como el nuestro. En resumen, si en lugar de bonos soberanos opta por acciones, nunca, NUNCA, compre acciones de un banco de la UE sea cual sea su pais porque seguro que tiene lios con los PIGS y ya sabemos que está muy mal visto hoy día.
> 
> Yo personalmente ya hace tiempo decidí no comprar nada de bancos durante unos buenos años al menos.



Sí que soy habitual, pero con la debacle actual creo que los países de luz están en vías de extinción , sobretodo los Germanos, me están dando un mal rollo que no veas.

Miraré Finlandia Holanda y Austria, sobre bancos coincido con usted, ni con un palo hoyga 

Más bien busco alguna empresa que aporte algo de verdad y lleve unas cuentas serias...


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2013)

Fine-Rusher dijo:


> El ISIN donde se puede mirar?
> 
> Saludos



Al contratar un fondo siempre aparece en la información, un ejemplo:
Bankia Duración Flexible 0-2 FI|ES0147507034

En este caso el producto pone claramente bankia, pero por si quedaba alguna duda el ISIN empieza por ES


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Va a ser una magnífica inversión. Todavía no ha arrancado pero lleva muchos meses formando un suelo.
> 
> El riesgo es saber que va a hacer cuando se desplome el culibex en los próximos meses.



Hace tiempo que me parece una buena inversión sobre todo por debajo de 8. Es una acerera pequeña pero muy eficiente de hecho a pesar de tener malos resultados su caja operativa sigue aguantando bastante bien y aun mueven dinero. Invertir en acereras es muy complicado porque hay que meterse cuando nadie las quiere y salirse en la parte alta del ciclo, son de esas inversiones a 10 años vista y no aptas para todo el mundo.Si crees que la demanda de acero se mantendra es mejor entrar en acerinox ,si por el contrario barajas un escenario donde la demanda se disparare la mejor opcion sera arcelor mittal.


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

pablosales dijo:


> Aquí en la Zona Cero llevamos un año luchando contra esto. De momento las manifestaciones y la presión ciudadano han parado este disparate llamado fracking
> 
> Es increible, en lugares como Utah han ARRASADO hectáreas y hectáreas, por g.earth veréis la cantidad de pozos que hay. En esta plataforma podréis verlo
> 
> ...



Por la facilidad para dar contratos a amiguetes y por la forma de hacer negocio con el fracking que algo así no se haga en España lo veo muy complicado.A poco que investigo prácticamente en todas las comunidades autónomas ya hay planes de prospecciones al final solo se salvara madrid y porque no pueden por el metro.


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

Fine-Rusher dijo:


> Buenas hamijos,
> 
> Con el tema del corralito me he puesto a darle al coco (supongo que la mayoría por aquí) y me he encontrado con esta debacle:
> 
> ...




Uno: No hay que tener nada en SAN, BBVA, Bankia ni Caixa.
Dos: Los fondos de INGDirect están todos domiciliados en España por lo que serían objeto de conversión ante un cambio de moneda cuando se liquidasen.


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con eso me lo dejas más claro.
> Los dividendos deben salir de beneficios, endeudarse para eso son pollas-en-ollas.
> 
> Me olvido de ella.
> ...



De nada. De todas formas no te fíes mucho de mis análisis en empresas financieras, es muy difícil valorarlas. Puede ser una buena inversión y yo no verlo aunque bien bien no huele


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por la facilidad para dar contratos a amiguetes y por la forma de hacer negocio con el fracking que algo así no se haga en España lo veo muy complicado.A poco que investigo prácticamente en todas las comunidades autónomas ya hay planes de prospecciones al final solo se salvara madrid y porque no pueden por el metro.




En España, y en particular en Madrid, hace ya muchos años que el fracking ha arrasado. No ha sido para meter agua y productos químicos para liberar gas. Ha sido para llenarlo de conductos de metro etc... para que los constructores pudieran llevarse tajadas millonarias. Todo lo más, habría gas de los pedos de los viajeros.

Para refutar esta situación, destacar que el "pirulo" que Acciona vendió a precio de oro en la antigua plaza de Castilla (sustituyendo la majestuoso fuente que allí había antaño) tuvo que tener muchos menos metros de los proyectados porque no había "hueco" suficiente para armar bien la base puesto que debajo estaba todo taladrado.


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

The Stock Market Is a Debt-Fueled Bubble: Steve Keen | Daily Ticker - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace tiempo que me parece una buena inversión sobre todo por debajo de 8. Es una acerera pequeña pero muy eficiente de hecho a pesar de tener malos resultados su caja operativa sigue aguantando bastante bien y aun mueven dinero. Invertir en acereras es muy complicado porque hay que meterse cuando nadie las quiere y salirse en la parte alta del ciclo, son de esas inversiones a 10 años vista y no aptas para todo el mundo.Si crees que la demanda de acero se mantendra es mejor entrar en acerinox ,si por el contrario barajas un escenario donde la demanda se disparare la mejor opcion sera arcelor mittal.



Son las típicas cíclicas con ciclos de inversión a 2-3 años como mucho.

También me gusta Arcelor Mittal pero por técnico que mola mucho el suelo de Acerinox.

Lo voy a seguir


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

Fine-Rusher dijo:


> Buenas hamijos,
> 
> Con el tema del corralito me he puesto a darle al coco (supongo que la mayoría por aquí) y me he encontrado con esta debacle:
> 
> ...



Personalmente de tener esa preocupacion una gran parte la dejaria en Bestinver, sobre típicas acciones anticorralito tienes (swach,vw,heineken,danone,diageo,nestle,siemens,Exxon,Coca cola,berkishare,inditex,sotheby's,Conoco,adidas,henkel,nike...) el problema es que algunas ya están algo caras o muy caras.Luego tienes otras que están baratas pero ya no llegan a ese nivel (ibe,Portugal telecom,Eon,Acerinox,Thales,exor,Repsol....)


----------



## juanfer (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Son las típicas cíclicas con ciclos de inversión a 2-3 años como mucho.
> 
> También me gusta Arcelor Mittal pero por técnico que mola mucho el suelo de Acerinox.
> 
> Lo voy a seguir



Aceleras en los nuevos tiempos que no se va a construir nada. 

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Aceleras en los nuevos tiempos que no se va a construir nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2



No insista, Bertok gusta ir contra las ideas ganadoras. Por eso no se monta en Prisa


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Son las típicas cíclicas con ciclos de inversión a 2-3 años como mucho.
> 
> También me gusta Arcelor Mittal pero por técnico que mola mucho el suelo de Acerinox.
> 
> Lo voy a seguir



A mi me gusta mas acerinox, la veo mas saneada. Arcelor depende demasiado de la demanda global, si bien es cierto que de producirse se revalorizaria mas que acerinox. Fíjate como acerinox aguanta mejor épocas de baja demanda.


Acerinox----deuda neta 564 mill

Flujo de caja operativo

2007 (619 mill)
2012 (565 mill)

Arcelor----Deuda neta 16640 mill

Flujo de caja operativo

2007 (16532 mill)
2012 (5294mill). 


En esta has tenido buen ojo bertok


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No insista, Bertok gusta ir contra las ideas ganadoras. Por eso no se monta en Prisa



Os podéis meter las prisas por donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre :ouch::ouch::ouch:

No sabéis ver la luz ... ::


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2013)

Bueno, yo insisto preguntando en opiniones sobre ACS, sea quien sea...


----------



## sr.anus (17 Mar 2013)

os vais a reir, pero el valor que me esta dando mas alegrias es de los primero que compre, hace un año, sin ningun tipo de analisis, sin mirar un triste grafico, nada. Sin tener la menor idea, fue una corazonada y fue bayer (+40 %)

Hoy he tenido una vision con Linde, en el proximo recorte habra que entrar.


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Os podéis meter las prisas por donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> No sabéis ver la luz ... ::



Si se lo proponen además de la deuda impagable que tienen en el balance quien sabe igual hasta llegan al millón de euros de pérdida al dia

http://www.libremercado.com/2013-02-28/prisa-pierde-255-millones-en-2012-1276483624/


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> os vais a reir, pero el valor que me esta dando mas alegrias es de los primero que compre, hace un año, sin ningun tipo de analisis, sin mirar un triste grafico, nada. Sin tener la menor idea, fue una corazonada y fue bayer (+40 %)
> 
> Hoy he tenido una vision con Linde, en el proximo recorte habra que entrar.



Gran valor y además defensivo, de mis favoritos


----------



## pablosales (17 Mar 2013)

Un breve inciso si me disculpais, cuál es la cantidad máxima que se puede retirar en un día de la oficina bancaria??? Se notifica a Hacienda???

Gracias de antemano


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

pablosales dijo:


> Un breve inciso si me disculpais, cuál es la cantidad máxima que se puede retirar en un día de la oficina bancaria??? Se notifica a Hacienda???
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Si avisas la que te de la gana, si no ya dependerá de tu banco pero al menos 3000 te llevas seguro de una tacada.A hacienda hay que notificar si sacas mas de 10000 del país (creo que esta vifra la han modificado) y si mueves mas de 100000 dentro del pais.


----------



## pablosales (17 Mar 2013)

Y si se ponen tontos con una hoja de reclamaciones y amenzar con quedarte fuera dando voces, asunto solucionado. Y si no tienen hoja, se llama a la Policía y ya veréis qué risas.

Gracias de nuevo ponzi!


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, yo insisto preguntando en opiniones sobre ACS, sea quien sea...



Yo no entraría a estos precios, hay mejores opciones en el mercado.Tienen una deuda neta de casi 6000 mill

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/ACS/financials


----------



## juanfer (17 Mar 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, yo insisto preguntando en opiniones sobre ACS, sea quien sea...



El acero se usa para construir principalmente y crear maquinaria. Saque sus conclusiones.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (17 Mar 2013)

El TASE no ha bajado ni medio punto e incluso abrió positivo. Si ha caído no ha sido por el anuncio del rescate, sino por el anuncio del aplazamiento del debate parlamentario en chipre para aprobar las medidas. Y es que no puedes salir diciendo que tu economía está quebrada y acto seguido decir que te tienes que pensar si escupes o tragas.


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Os podéis meter las prisas por donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> No sabéis ver la luz ... ::



por cierto, muy buena la peli de doomsday. Ayer puse el enlace con muy buena definición y total free.


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> por cierto, muy buena la peli de doomsday. Ayer puse el enlace con muy buena definición y total free.



La tengo para esta noche con mi costilla :baba:

Palomitas everywhere :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no entraría a estos precios, hay mejores opciones en el mercado.Tienen una deuda neta de casi 6000 mill
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/ACS/financials



Bueno, yo ya estoy dentro, sólo quería saber opiniones a medio plazo y cómo le afectará el revuelo de estas próximas semanas.

Y como dije sé de sobra cual es su deuda pero si logran cumplir lo que dicen y reducir su deuda un 39% en un solo año, y encima en un año como este, tienen mucho ganado: Economía/Empresas.- ACS prevé reducir un 39% su deuda este año, hasta los 3.000 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, yo ya estoy dentro, sólo quería saber opiniones a medio plazo y cómo le afectará el revuelo de estas próximas semanas.



Con un stop ni tan mal


----------



## atman (17 Mar 2013)

Fine-Rusher dijo:


> Buenas hamijos,
> 
> Con el tema del corralito me he puesto a darle al coco (supongo que la mayoría por aquí) y me he encontrado con esta debacle:
> 
> ...




Es usted un troll, va de fino, pero es un troll. Pero bueno... ¿que más indicios necesita? si opta por fondos de inversión mírese bien las carteras o acabará invertido en preferentes, cédulas o similares, búsquelos sin comisiones de suscripción y reembolso y contrátelos ya. Luego si necesita pasta, vaya reembolsando lo que haga falta. Si no, el día que tenga el "indicio" que dice estar esperando, para disponer su dinero tendrá que hacer como el tipo de la excavadora que puse ayer.

Si quiere tener "algo" para 6 meses, téngalo en casa. Y añada otros 6 como mínimo en productos de consumo diario que deberá ir renovando apropiadamente.


----------



## sr.anus (17 Mar 2013)

No habra indicios, estaras una noche tomandote tus gintonics con fanta (como el jato) y al sacar el movil del bolsillo, encontraras una noticia desagradable


----------



## tarrito (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La tengo para esta noche con mi costilla :baba:
> 
> Palomitas everywhere :Baile:



yo este tipo de pelis me las veo solo ... porque el "acuerdo" es de 1 peli madmaxista por chorrocientas comedias románticas :ouch:

¿también firmó usted el "acuerdo"? o su contraria es una bendita y santa que le aguanta esas pelis?
si ya me dice que le gustan, me pongo a los pies de su señora


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, yo ya estoy dentro, sólo quería saber opiniones a medio plazo y cómo le afectará el revuelo de estas próximas semanas.
> 
> Y como dije sé de sobra cual es su deuda pero si logran cumplir lo que dicen y reducir su deuda un 39% en un solo año, y encima en un año como este, tienen mucho ganado: Economía/Empresas.- ACS prevé reducir un 39% su deuda este año, hasta los 3.000 millones - elEconomista.es



Con una deuda de 3000 mill Acs seria un gran negocio. La verdad que en dos años han reducido bastante la deuda así que puede que al final lo consigan


----------



## atman (17 Mar 2013)

FX Market Opens, EUR Hammered, CHF Bid; S&P To Open -30pts | Zero Hedge


----------



## Hannibal (17 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con una deuda de 3000 mill Acs seria un gran negocio. La verdad que en dos años han reducido bastante la deuda así que puede que al final lo consigan



A eso voy, he puesto un stop muy optimista, pero como imagino que no las venderé mañana por ese precio ni en broma, pues si se quedan ahí todo este año tampoco pasa nada. Teniendo en cuenta la gran ley de Marianico, si están ahí 1 año mejor que 11 meses ::


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

Qué casualidad que suceden estas cosas en frente de resistencias clave.

Es lo de siempre.

A ver si la plata y el oro se desmadran hacia arriba.


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> A eso voy, he puesto un stop muy optimista, pero como imagino que no las venderé mañana por ese precio ni en broma, pues si se quedan ahí todo este año tampoco pasa nada. Teniendo en cuenta la gran ley de Marianico, si están ahí 1 año mejor que 11 meses ::



ACS tiene muchos pufos por ahí pendientes. De momento aún no ha equilibrado el reconocimiento de la devaluación de sus inversiones en Hotchief e Iberdrola. Eso solo de por sí se llevaría por delante la compañía.

En Hotchief tienen la estrategia de trocear y vender por trozos pero señores: estamos en 2013 y es mal momento para vender activos y más si los compradores saben que estás mendigando por necesidad.


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo este tipo de pelis me las veo solo ... porque el "acuerdo" es de 1 peli madmaxista por chorrocientas comedias románticas :ouch:
> 
> ¿también firmó usted el "acuerdo"? o su contraria es una bendita y santa que le aguanta esas pelis?
> si ya me dice que le gustan, me pongo a los pies de su señora



Le juro que esta mañana íbamos en el coche y me preguntó qué pelis me estaba bajando y la dije: Tengo una que parece medio buena "Doomsday The Profecy" ::

Sacó el iphone, buscó la sinopsis y me dijo: "Es de ciencia ficción, esta noche la vemos".

No me quedó más remedio que decirla: Sí cari :: 

También recomiendo En la mente del asesino


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> FX Market Opens, EUR Hammered, CHF Bid; S&P To Open -30pts | Zero Hedge



Te cagas con el primer comentario ::

"If Cypriots spoke Spanish, they could call their deposit freeze a 'corralito.'

The EU has gone Argentine on us. Just like the Vatican.

Chew on that, bItCHeZ."


----------



## boquiman (17 Mar 2013)

Madre mía, el eur/jpy cayendo 330 pipos ahora mismo....

EUR to JPY Exchange Rate - Bloomberg


----------



## FranR (17 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> FX Market Opens, EUR Hammered, CHF Bid; S&P To Open -30pts | Zero Hedge



Estoy aplicando varios análisis de elasticidad para completar el gráfico de ZERO...en dos minutos lo completaré dándole base a su proyección... 8:


----------



## FranR (17 Mar 2013)




----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te cagas con el primer comentario ::
> 
> "If Cypriots spoke Spanish, they could call their deposit freeze a 'corralito.'
> 
> ...



Niño becerra no lo descarta


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=404534


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Madre mía, el eur/jpy cayendo 330 pipos ahora mismo....
> 
> EUR to JPY Exchange Rate - Bloomberg



Alemania está en recesión y necesita exportar por todo el globo.

Lo chipriotas y en general los europeos de la periferia somos daños colaterales para los nazis.


----------



## atman (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué casualidad que suceden estas cosas en frente de resistencias clave.
> 
> Es lo de siempre.
> 
> A ver si la plata y el oro se desmadran hacia arriba.



Lo de las divisas vale, lo de la bolsa no lo tengo tan claro. Pero lo de los metales, lo tengo clarísimo.

Por cierto, Max Keiser recuerda en twitter que los Bancos chipriotas pasaron brillantemente unos stress test hace 18 meses... ::

Por cierto, huir?? ahora??? De eso nada, monada, con lo que me dejado en mantenerme corto... ahora me toca poner la mano... y no se preocupe que si hace falta, pongo un capazo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Mar 2013)

hablando de pelis:








100% recomendable


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gUDShxRWniw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2013)

habeis desafiado a la gran bajista , ejpertitos insensatos , pero aprendereis a temerla :no:

9400 decian , parte alta de bollinger en mensual decian :o

se avecina la segunda venida del corral , sera el corral purificador :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Madre mía, el eur/jpy cayendo 330 pipos ahora mismo....
> 
> EUR to JPY Exchange Rate - Bloomberg



Yo ahora mismo al grafico le ponia la cancion promocional del euro.....


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hablando de pelis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te vamos a tener que enseñar a pegar enlaces. Machote, pon el link para ver la peli.


----------



## FranR (17 Mar 2013)

::::::

Edit: Aprovecho post.... Noticias sale una tipa de fondo y escucho

Queremos un pene fuerte y arriba....::::

Al mirar he comprobado que era la de UPN :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué casualidad que suceden estas cosas en frente de resistencias clave.
> 
> Es lo de siempre.
> 
> A ver si la plata y el oro se desmadran hacia arriba.



comprar en soporte y vender en resistencia , pero no aprendeis porque os falta humildad :no:


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

*Vaaaaaaamos coño, ese leuro al infierno*

[YOUTUBE]zhSeaFItpg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

Repetir....El euroooo nos da estabilidad (Que gran invento youtube)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2_tQAExjXo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## pollastre (17 Mar 2013)

Hoygale, chúngale.... 

bien está el castañazo bajista y tal... pero ese tipo, el de los -30 pipolettos en el SP, s'ha pasao un pelín, ¿no? 

Esto es, al menos no para la apertura de la mañana... sería un poco demassiê per le body, digo yo ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2013)

MV el maestro de sabiduria advirtio , que no llegariamos a los 9400 y por una cosa tan sencilla que se llama jran bajista , claro como la jran bajista no existe o el triangulo simetrico tampoco existe :bla:


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Vaaaaaaamos coño, ese leuro al infierno*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zhSeaFItpg0[/YOUTUBE]



Echadlo todo.

[YOUTUBE]01xTGhRUu-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (17 Mar 2013)

Jatencio, qué opina ustek del Leuro?
y de la jran bajista?







clavao!!!


----------



## pollastre (17 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV el maestro de sabiduria advirtio , que no llegariamos a los 9400 y por una cosa tan sencilla que se llama jran bajista , claro como la jran bajista no existe o el triangulo simetrico tampoco existe :bla:




Gatencio, de apellido Trolencio.... si FranR dice que el IBEX llega a 9K4, Ud. se callah y lo asimilah ::

A ver si un día de estos le da a Ud. por abrir posiciones en el DAX, que es donde yo hociqueo cotidianamente. Le voy a dar tragantás hasta en el carnet de identidad gatuno


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Mañana vemos colisión ::

La sobada del inicio es la hostia :8:

[YOUTUBE]EORH8Nx6FHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Gatencio, de apellido Trolencio.... si FranR dice que el IBEX llega a 9K4, Ud. se callah y lo asimilah ::
> 
> A ver si un día de estos le da a Ud. por abrir posiciones en el DAX, que es donde yo hociqueo cotidianamente. Le voy a dar tragnatás hasta en el carnet de identidad gatuno



el dax no me parece un indice noble como el ibex :: fuera de bromas para MV el zahori no hay nada como un mercado bajista , es el paraiso del papertradel :Baile:

los 9400 quizas en un par de años


----------



## pollastre (17 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el dax no me parece un indice noble como el ibex ::




Que no le parece un....


Cojo la Voll-Damn que me estoy tomando ahora mismo y _me cago, me meo, y hago barro con el deo_.

Hay que joderse. 

¿Qué mierda se mete Ud.? ¿Crack adulterado con Peta-Zetas?

Jodeeeerrrrrr......


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

Jojojojo (desde min4).Montoro abre inspecciones a ninots que hablan de hacienda


http://www.ivoox.com/cultura-el-gato-dispara-su-audiencia-el-audios-mp3_rf_1872450_1.html


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Que no le parece un....
> 
> 
> Cojo la Voll-Damn que me estoy tomando ahora mismo y _me cago, me meo, y hago barro con el deo_.
> ...



que asquerosito es ujteh don pollas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te vamos a tener que enseñar a pegar enlaces. Machote, pon el link para ver la peli.



Su ansiada venganza servida en plato frio, ¿no? bien bien, lo anoto.

La peli era esta:


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Su ansiada venganza servida en plato frio, ¿no? bien bien, lo anoto.
> 
> La peli era esta:



No te enfades, la próxima vez acertarás a la primera ::

Se te ven maneras :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No te enfades, la próxima vez acertarás a la primera ::
> 
> Se te ven maneras :XX::XX::XX:



Et tu quoque bertok?

(a ti si que se te ve amanerao  )


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Et tu quoque bertok?
> 
> (a ti si que se te ve amanerao  )


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

Amigos, la verdad es que ya ayer estaba pensando seriamente cambiar el avatar para hacer una nueva puesta de largo ante los cambios inminentes en los mercados. Se trata de empezar con la fuerza necesaria y un cambio de look and feel es importante.

Pero cuando me he puesto a pensar en el cómo, me surgen muchas dudas y he dado un salto porque ya me planteo cosas diferentes. Las quiero compartir con ustedes por si a alguno se le ilumina la bombilla.

Había pensado en ponerme a lo Bertok.






También a lo bankster ahora que está tan de moda.






Incluso hacerle un guiño a mis queridos socialistas y dejar de darles tanta caña. Simplemente un gesto.






Y a ayudarles a vender España aunque no tengo muy claro que ambos pensamos lo mismo por "vender".






Aunque a decir verdad no están las cosas para muchas alegrías con tanto hdp.






Pero ....... qué coño!!!!, vamos a seguir dando zambomba todo lo que podamos ahora que la Aído se ha quedado en el paro.








Pero también existe una posibilidad real y es que *estoy pensando en retirarme*. Los hilos cada vez están más infectados de troles buscando su reino troll, y yo ya estoy cansado.
*Tengo que decir que, Y ES CIERTO, hasta he recibido un privado de un forero proponiéndome quedar un día a salir por ahí para ligar (la verdad es que tengo la duda a quién :o, sentí un frescor en el año que me hizo acorbardarme)*


----------



## FranR (17 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]l4ovyuxu5GU[/YOUTUBE]




::::::


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]l4ovyuxu5GU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cómo se te ocurre ponerme algo en catalán ::.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Mar 2013)

Frescor en el ano janus, en el ano. Un año es el periodo de rotación de la Tierra alrededor del Sol.


----------



## atman (17 Mar 2013)

Joer Janus, el problema es que se pasa usted el tiempo en el foro... Que lleva usted desde mediados de 2011 y lleva 12k mensajes... yo llevo desde 2007 y no llego a la mitad... y ya me parece que me paso el día aquí...


----------



## FranR (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cómo se te ocurre ponerme algo en catalán ::.



Cohone, que le han insertado frases en catalán!!! 

Bueno lo interesante esta en castellano 8:


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Joer Janus, el problema es que se pasa usted el tiempo en el foro... Que lleva usted desde mediados de 2011 y lleva 12k mensajes... yo llevo desde 2007 y no llego a la mitad... y ya me parece que me paso el día aquí...



Eso es lo que voy a hacer, dedicarme más a mis vegetales


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Janus, perdona. Te hemos metido muchas hostias en el hilo del Infierno del Norte.

Pepitazo, quédate a vivir en directo el desplome.

Un abrazo, amigo


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, perdona. Te hemos metido muchas hostias en el hilo del Infierno del Norte.
> 
> Pepitazo, quédate a vivir en directo el desplome.
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo



Qué dices!!!!!, sois los tocholoros que siempre estáis con la misma matraca. Te lo digo en serio, como salga bien el tema ..... me voy a comprar media docena de zulos en Sanchinarro y me volveré rentista.

Desde mis terrazas en lo alto los vigilaré al otro lado de la M40.


----------



## atman (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué dices!!!!!, sois los tocholoros que siempre estáis con la misma matraca. Te lo digo en serio, como salga bien el tema ..... me voy a comprar media docena de zulos en Sanchinarro y me volveré rentista.
> 
> Desde mis terrazas en lo alto los vigilaré al otro lado de la M40.



Tenga cuidado que cualquier día le embargan los cuartos de baño...

...porque cuando nos toque la quita, en los bancos no van a quedar ni telarañas...


----------



## boquiman (17 Mar 2013)

El tío actualizando las gráficas y haciendo comparativas...

No tiene desperdicio.

FX Market Opens, EUR Hammered, CHF Bid; S&P To Open -30pts | Zero Hedge


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué dices!!!!!, sois los tocholoros que siempre estáis con la misma matraca. Te lo digo en serio, como salga bien el tema ..... me voy a comprar media docena de zulos en Sanchinarro y me volveré rentista.
> 
> Desde mis terrazas en lo alto los vigilaré al otro lado de la M40.



Si te lo gastas todo en zulos del lejano oeste es probable que cuando la gasolina llegue a 2-3 eu te veas incomunicado.


----------



## vermer (17 Mar 2013)

Janus, de todos avatares, mi voto para el que lleva camisa hawaiana. El resto del mensaje no lo he entendido, palabra


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Janus, de todos avatares, mi voto para el que lleva camisa hawaiana. El resto del mensaje no lo he entendido, palabra



Janus, pásate al lado oscuro. Tendrás mayores posibilidades


----------



## Tagghino (17 Mar 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Al contratar un fondo siempre aparece en la información, un ejemplo:
> Bankia Duración Flexible 0-2 FI|ES0147507034
> 
> En este caso el producto pone claramente bankia, pero por si quedaba alguna duda el ISIN empieza por ES



Vale, gracias por la info




Janus dijo:


> Uno: No hay que tener nada en SAN, BBVA, Bankia ni Caixa.
> Dos: Los fondos de INGDirect están todos domiciliados en España por lo que serían objeto de conversión ante un cambio de moneda cuando se liquidasen.



Siendo honesto, lo de los fondos de inversión no me gusta nada pero leí algún comentario tuyo en el que los recomendabas pero con la condición de que tuviesen "LU" (ó algo así), así que lo plantee. 

Pero si dices que todos los del INGDirect son de hispanistán, mejor lo descarto.

Entiendo tu postura sobre no tener nada de pasta en SAN ni en La Caixa, pero por cuestiones visilleriles me es imposible cerrar esas cuentas, al menos intento dejarlas con muy poco saldo.

Gracias hamijo




ponzi dijo:


> Personalmente de tener esa preocupacion una gran parte la dejaria en Bestinver, sobre típicas acciones anticorralito tienes (swach,vw,heineken,danone,diageo,nestle,siemens,Exxon,Coca cola,berkishare,inditex,sotheby's,Conoco,adidas,henkel,nike...) el problema es que algunas ya están algo caras o muy caras.Luego tienes otras que están baratas pero ya no llegan a ese nivel (ibe,Portugal telecom,Eon,Acerinox,Thales,exor,Repsol....)



Tomo nota de esas acciones, haré un seguimiento a tu recomendación, crees que es mejor decidirme por unas en USD??, lo digo porque quizás si hay un buen follón, lo mejor será alejarse de todo lo relacionado al euro.

Gracias



atman dijo:


> Es usted un troll, va de fino, pero es un troll. Pero bueno... ¿que más indicios necesita? si opta por fondos de inversión mírese bien las carteras o acabará invertido en preferentes, cédulas o similares, búsquelos sin comisiones de suscripción y reembolso y contrátelos ya. Luego si necesita pasta, vaya reembolsando lo que haga falta. Si no, el día que tenga el "indicio" que dice estar esperando, para disponer su dinero tendrá que hacer como el tipo de la excavadora que puse ayer.
> 
> Si quiere tener "algo" para 6 meses, téngalo en casa. Y añada otros 6 como mínimo en productos de consumo diario que deberá ir renovando apropiadamente.



Admito que esa parte de mi post ha sido muy confusa, para mí aún falta ver como reacciona España esta semana respecto a lo de Chipre. Sinceramente, creo que habrá mucho "asustaviejas" y la gente optará por comprar acciones (de Spain of course) y/o pisos, ó alguna treta que tendrán preparada para ganar tiempo y que mucha gente saque al mercado lo poco que le queda, entoncer podrán hacer una "quita" a lo tipo Bankia.

Después harán lo del "Corralito de Marianito".

Por ese motivo he pedido consejo aquí, ya que esto no me huele nada bien, además si voy mirando alguna acción y le doy seguimiento, me dará algo de tiempo para elegir lo mejor posible.

Hace tiempo que he abierto un hilo en donde muestro Mi Estrategia, mi problema ahora es salvar lo más que se pueda de mi previsión de 6 meses de manera electrónica (bancos y eso), de lo demás me siento cubierto... aunque uno nunca sabe. 

Gracias por responder aunque creas que soy un troll, lo de los fondos de inversión lo acabo de descartar.

Un saludo




sr.anus dijo:


> No habra indicios, estaras una noche tomandote tus gintonics con fanta (como el jato) y al sacar el movil del bolsillo, encontraras una noticia desagradable



Me temo que será así, pero se puede intentar salvar algo

Saludos a todos y gracias de verdad por vuestros valiosos comentarios.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Mar 2013)

al menos dejaran sacar pasta limitada, que hace la gente chipriota sino tiene efectivo para comprar comida hasta el miércoles, contando con que no se les ocurra prolongarlo .........


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> al menos dejaran sacar pasta limitada, que hace la gente chipriota sino tiene efectivo para comprar comida hasta el miércoles contando que no se les ocurra prolongarlo



Tiene muy mala solución porque nadie en su sano juicio dejará el dinero en manos de los corruptos bancos y gobierno.

Bank run como en los US en el siglo XIX.

Chipre está muerta.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, la verdad es que ya ayer estaba pensando seriamente cambiar el avatar para hacer una nueva puesta de largo ante los cambios inminentes en los mercados. Se trata de empezar con la fuerza necesaria y un cambio de look and feel es importante.
> 
> Pero cuando me he puesto a pensar en el cómo, me surgen muchas dudas y he dado un salto porque ya me planteo cosas diferentes. Las quiero compartir con ustedes por si a alguno se le ilumina la bombilla.
> 
> ...



siempre he que querido preguntarlo

¿de que página sacas los avatares?


----------



## casconet (17 Mar 2013)

Gracias por este debate, verdaderamente útil.

Quisiera aportar mi granito de arena en cuanto a las estrategias 'conserva ahorros'.... Sobre el papel, parece fácil de hacer y, sobretodo, rápida de poner en marcha, y sin tener que sacar pasta del país. De todas maneras me gustaría tener vuestra opinión.

Bien, en caso de salida del euro o corralito-confiscación-por..ulada a lo chipriota, los activos más seguros serían las acciones de 'buenas' empresas cotizadas en euros. El problema es la volatilidad de la bolsa, que nos puede perjudicar, y mucho; este punto es el que hay que cuidar... 

1º- el cash fuera del banco, y esto es algo que hay que hacer rápido. 
2º- transferirlo a una cuenta de un broker como Renta4 o similares.
3º- invertir el cash en un fondo cotizado (ETF) que replique el eurostoxx50 o el DAX30 y, 
4º- al tiempo, cubrir la posición vendiendo los futuros que sean necesarios, referenciados al índice que hayamos elegido. La estrategia se podría incluso afinar al céntimo, utilizando CFD's. 

De esta manera, tendríamos el patrimonio en euros, protegido de los vaivenes bursátiles... Lo unico que habría que preocuparse de ir 'rolando' los futuros (Los CFD's no tendrían este inconveniente)

No sé si esto es factible, me imagino que sí, haciéndolo todo desde un mismo broker, que acepte como garantía de los futuros la posición abierta en el ETF...


Saludos!




Fine-Rusher dijo:


> Vale, gracias por la info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tiene muy mala solución porque nadie en su sano juicio dejará el dinero en manos de los corruptos bancos y gobierno.
> 
> Bank run como en los US en el siglo XIX.
> 
> Chipre está muerta.



al menos los usanos en un bank run sufrían deflación por lo que dolía menos, nosotros con una inflación de caballo

voy a recordar un texto del Forero *hugolp*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/3029631-post5007.html

resalto lo más interesante



The national banking system was ensconced after the Civil
War. The number of banks, national bank notes, and deposits all
pyramided upward, and after 1870 state banks began to boom
as deposit-creating institutions. With lower requirements and
fewer restrictions than the national banks, they could pyramid
on top of national banks. The number of national banks
increased from 1,294 in 1865 to 1,968 in 1873, while the number
of state banks rose from 349 to 1,330 in the same period. Total
state and national bank notes and deposits rose from $835 mil-
lion in 1865 to $1.964 billion in 1873, an increase of 135.2 percent
or an increase of 16.9 percent per year. The following year, the
supply of bank money leveled off as the panic of 1873 struck
and caused numerous bankruptcies.

As a general overview of the national banking period, we
can agree with Klein that

The financial panics of 1873, 1884, 1893, and 1907 were in
large part an outgrowth of . . . reserve pyramiding and
excessive deposit creation by reserve city and central reserve
city banks. These panics were triggered by the currency
drains that took place in periods of relative prosperity when
banks were loaned up.144

And yet it must be pointed out that the total money supply,
even merely the supply of bank money, did not decrease after
the panic, but merely leveled off.

Orthodox economic historians have long complained about
the “great depression” that is supposed to have struck the
United States in the panic of 1873 and lasted for an unprece-
dented six years, until 1879. Much of this stagnation is sup-
posed to have been caused by a monetary contraction leading to
the resumption of specie payments in 1879. Yet what sort of
“depression” is it which saw an extraordinarily large expansion
of industry, of railroads, of physical output, of net national
product, or real per capita income?* As Friedman and Schwartz
admit, the decade from 1869 to 1879 saw a 3-percent-per-
annum increase in money national product, an outstanding
real national product growth of 6.8 percent per year in this
period, and a phenomenal rise of 4.5 percent per year in real
product per capita. Even the alleged “monetary contraction”
never took place*, the money supply increasing by 2.7 percent
per year in this period. From 1873 through 1878, before
another spurt of monetary expansion, the total supply of bank
money rose from $1.964 billion to $2.221 billion—a rise of 13.1
percent or 2.6 percent per year. In short, a modest but definite
rise, and scarcely a contraction.

It should be clear, then, that the “great depression” of the 1870s
is merely a myth—a myth brought about by misinterpretation of
the fact that prices in general fell sharply during the entire
period. *Indeed they fell from the end of the Civil War until 1879.
Friedman and Schwartz estimated that prices in general fell
from 1869 to 1879 by 3.8 percent per annum*. Unfortunately,
most historians and economists are conditioned to believe that
steadily and sharply falling prices must result in depression:
hence their amazement at the obvious prosperity and economic
growth during this era. For they have overlooked the fact that
in the natural course of events, when government and the bank-
ing system do not increase the money supply very rapidly, free-
market capitalism will result in an increase of production and
economic growth so great as to swamp the increase of money
supply. Prices will fall, and the consequences will be not depres-
sion or stagnation, but prosperity (since costs are falling, too)
economic growth, and the spread of the increased living stan-
dard to all the consumers.145


Esto es de "History of Money and Banking in the USA from the Colonial Era to de IIWW" de Murray Rothbard (el que citaba el artículo que publicó KarlosZorro el otro día).

Los datos que usa son de:

Milton Friedman and Anna Jacobson Schwartz, A Monetary History of the
United States, 1867–1960 (New York: National Bureau of Economic
Research, 1963), pp. 33–44. On totals of bank money, see Historical
Statistics, pp. 624–25.


Debido a las regulaciones bancarias aprobadas por Lincoln al final de la guerra civil estadounidense, se centralizó el crédito alrededor de los bancos de New York. Eso permitió expansiones de crédito que fueron provocando los diferentes pánicos. Lo interesante de la época es que al no haber banco central, era una centralización de crédito muy débil (por decirlo de alguna manera) y de las recesiones se salían por la vía deflacionaria, o al menos no inflacionaria.

Milton Friedman teorizaba que para que una economía funcionara se necesitaba que los precios fueran estables, pero según sus propias investigaciones en esta época los precios bajaron y la economía creció y además mucho. Nunca lo explicó y lo dejó como una curiosidad (!!!!).

En 1970 se ve como empieza la típica expansión de crédito bancaria, que como teorizan los austriacos da lugar a distorsiones en el tejido productivo (burbuja) y acabó petando en 1973. Al no poder inflar a saco, las compañías más especulativas son castigadas. En esta crisis la familia Cooke, una de las más ricas y poderosas del momento, se arruinó completamente ya que estaban totalmente sobre-expuestos. Ni rescates ni pollas. Es por eso que luego vinieron otras teorías a justificar rescates y inflación como si fueran buenos para "el pueblo". A los ricos no les gusta arriesgarse a perderlo todo.


por cierto, sabéis algo de él después de su paso por libertad digital??


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> siempre he que querido preguntarlo
> 
> ¿de que página sacas los avatares?



On the internet with google images. The rest is "eyes before brain".


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> On the internet with google images. The rest is "eyes before brain".




no estarás pensando en largarte de burbuja no?


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no estarás pensando en largarte de burbuja no?



Voy a bajar el caudal mucho y centrarme en un par de hilos.


----------



## FranR (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a bajar el caudal mucho y centrarme en un par de hilos.




Bertok!!!! Janus necesita centrar esfuerzos en el hilo de Zona Norte, el asedio está surtiendo efecto 

Primero llega el miedo más allá de la M-40, luego el batallón chueca!!! ::


----------



## aitor33 (17 Mar 2013)

Joder que rojo viene todo para mañana...me voy a la cama que mañana viene un día interesante.


----------



## kemao2 (17 Mar 2013)

LO curioso es que el viernes vencían los derivados trimestrales y una vez terminado el vencimiento trimestral empiezan las movidas bajistas , ¿casualidad? :ouch: no lo creo 




aitor33 dijo:


> Joder que rojo viene todo para mañana...me voy a la cama que mañana viene un día interesante.


----------



## random8429 (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> On the internet with google images. The rest is "eyes before brain".



Jeje, siempre pensé que tu avatar era una especie de alien machacándosela y resulta que es un pepino )


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Marine Le Pen supera por primera vez a François Hollande en popularidad en Francia - EcoDiario.es


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Anastasiades ofrece compensaciones a quienes mantengan sus ahorros en bancos chipriotas - elEconomista.es


----------



## Alba_00 (17 Mar 2013)

¡Dios! Le leche que se ha pegado el € con el dolar y con el yen.

Y con la libra y con... 

Juer, Chipre, con lo pequeño que es pero la pupa que ha hecho.


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Mañana la masacre en el culibex será para recordar.


----------



## Alba_00 (17 Mar 2013)

Edité para añadir la libra y resto de pares. El culibex puede ser antológico.


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2013)

Los gráficos del SP son para reflexionar ...

FX Market Opens, EUR Hammered, CHF Bid; S&P To Open -30pts | Zero Hedge


----------



## Alba_00 (17 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los gráficos del SP son para reflexionar ...
> 
> FX Market Opens, EUR Hammered, CHF Bid; S&P To Open -30pts | Zero Hedge



En ello estaba, justo ahora mismo. Llevo reflexionando semanas al respecto y cada vez me hallo más perpleja.


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

La plata y el oro están hablando.
La vela del SP es fuerte y ya van dos junto con la del día de las elecciones italianas. Estamos en techo aunque no se puede obviar cualquier tirón buscando los 1570 porque el SP cumple los targets.
Cuesta creerlo pero es una opción.


----------



## Alba_00 (17 Mar 2013)

Borrado, lo dupliqué por error.


----------



## random8429 (17 Mar 2013)

Con lo de Chipre acaban de hacer oficial que el Euro está muerto, así de simple.


----------



## Alba_00 (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La plata y el oro están hablando.
> La vela del SP es fuerte y ya van dos junto con la del día de las elecciones italianas. Estamos en techo aunque no se puede obviar cualquier tirón buscando los 1570 porque el SP cumple los targets.
> Cuesta creerlo pero es una opción.



Por eso, porque cuesta creerlo, no me atrevo. Me salió bien la apuesta hasta el viernes, prefiero no jugármela.


----------



## Janus (17 Mar 2013)

Como ésto siga así durante la sesión de mañana .... la volatilidad se pone subiendo a doble dígito y el primero no sería ni 0 ni 1.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Mar 2013)

Dejándose los dientes en el ibex -150 puntos en el after 

ouch


----------



## aitor33 (17 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Como ésto siga así durante la sesión de mañana .... la volatilidad se pone subiendo a doble dígito y el primero no sería ni 0 ni 1.



Que no y que sí, que mañana se va a hacer honor al titulo del hilo en Mayúsculas y por la tarde cerramos en verde, con todo respeto a la jran bajista esa del gato, pero arriba se va esto es el momento de seguir arriba::


----------



## FranR (17 Mar 2013)

Y digo yo...lo de Cyprus se sabe desde el día 13.

Tenemos una caída en apertura, con una leve recuperación que aprovechan gacelones para salir, antes de que Pandoro pase consulta. Y luego subimos sin "polizones"...el último tirón lo darán ellos cuando vuelvan a subir.

Y lo más importante, EL JATO, es el amo y señor de los Owned y hoy se ha autopreparado uno de los mas elaborados. (Aún colea por ahí alguno que marcó época de la tontura personificada en un Jato)


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

Fine-Rusher dijo:


> Vale, gracias por la info
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hay follon con el euro o el dolar todo se vera afectado.Yo diversificaria (min 10 accs y de diferentes divisas y paises) si lo ves complicado puedes optar por berkishare o por los fondos de bestinver ( solo meteria la pasta que tuviese la certeza de no usar en 6 meses minimo) para la que necesite a cp usaria metales o acciones.


----------



## FranR (18 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y digo yo...lo de Cyprus se sabe desde el día 13.
> 
> Tenemos una caída en apertura, con una leve recuperación que aprovechan gacelones para salir, antes de que Pandoro pase consulta. Y luego subimos sin "polizones"...el último tirón lo darán ellos cuando vuelvan a subir.
> 
> Y lo más importante, EL JATO, es el amo y señor de los Owned y hoy se ha autopreparado uno de los mas elaborados. (Aún colea por ahí alguno que marcó época de la tontura personificada en un Jato)




‘European bailout without the IMF for Cyprus’
*13 March 2013Presseurop Politis 
Politis, 13 March 2013*
“According to eurozone leaders, […] Cyprus could be bailed out at a cost of between €10bn and €13bn, instead of €15bn to €17bn as was previously suggested,” reports the daily.

Nicosia should be “*able to raise additional funds by imposing a temporary tax on bank deposits and other elements*” like higher corporation taxes, *which could be raised from the current level of 10 per cent to 12.5 per cent. The measures would enable foreign investors with bank deposits in Cyprus to limit their losses — a strategy recommended by the IMF.*

“The international creditors (notably the ECB and the EU) are also in favour of a tax on financial transactions," which Politis adds, "is still opposed by the government.”


----------



## FranR (18 Mar 2013)

Germany appears to ease up on Cyprus bailout demands


*Germany is growing wary of saddling bank account holders with losses as part of a rescue for Cyprus *and no longer insists on a financial contribution from the International Monetary Fund, a close ally of Chancellor Angela Merkel said on Tuesday.

Michael Meister, deputy parliamentary floor leader of Merkel’s Christian Democratic Union party, floated concessions that would hasten the wrap-up of nine months of aid talks and lessen the risk that a financial accident in Cyprus could revive European market turbulence.

Bank depositor losses would send a “false signal to financial markets that could destabilize Greece and retrigger turmoil in bond markets,” Meister said in a telephone interview in Berlin.

*Taking money from account holders isn’t part of the “clearly marked series of steps” to deal with problem economies, he said.*

[Bloomberg]

ekathimerini.com , Tuesday March 12, 2013 (22:46)


----------



## Cantor (18 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pero también existe una posibilidad real y es que *estoy pensando en retirarme*. Los hilos cada vez están más infectados de troles buscando su reino troll, y yo ya estoy cansado.



*

Hombre Janus, no te vayas, yo es que en los otros hilosni se me ocurre escribir y solo en algunos leer... pero tú que controlas de esto... aunque sea por nosotros, yo soy un cagueta y sigo en la trinchera, pero alguien tiene que dar el contrapunto para cuando Bertok de la orden de salir :: 

te quedas en este hilo e ignoras el resto :fiufiu:*


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

Del dia 12, vaya ojo ha tenido Jcb

http://www.ivoox.com/un-modelo-salida-del-euro-economia-audios-mp3_rf_1860649_1.html


----------



## Alba_00 (18 Mar 2013)

Tampoco está mal la leche que se ha pegado el SP. Si no llego a cerrar el viernes, me tengo que tirar por el balcón.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a bajar el caudal mucho y centrarme en un par de hilos.



pero ni se le ocurra en este hilo


----------



## MICROLITO (18 Mar 2013)

ÄNIMO MONTAÑESÍndice de Precios al Consumidor Resumen

-RESUMEN: Todos los artículos 
100.000 100,000 227.663 227,663 230.280 230,280 232.166 232,166 2.0 2,0 0.8 0,8 0.0 0,0 0.0 0,0 0.7 0,7  DE CAIDA EN u.s.a.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y digo yo...lo de Cyprus se sabe desde el día 13.
> 
> Tenemos una caída en apertura, con una leve recuperación que aprovechan gacelones para salir, antes de que Pandoro pase consulta. Y luego subimos sin "polizones"...el último tirón lo darán ellos cuando vuelvan a subir.
> 
> Y lo más importante, EL JATO, es el amo y señor de los Owned y hoy se ha autopreparado uno de los mas elaborados. (Aún colea por ahí alguno que marcó época de la tontura personificada en un Jato)



o sea bajada luego subida sin cerrar gap y de nuevo bajada ¿hasta dónde? y luego barra libre


----------



## FranR (18 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> o sea bajada luego subida sin cerrar gap y de nuevo bajada ¿hasta dónde? y luego barra libre




Me he explicado mal: Las gacelas pensando que Pandoro pasa consulta salen...y es cuando subimos.


La jugada sería abrir a la baja, subir un poco para dar puerta de salida a los gacelones...probamos mínimos del día y PARRIBA, sería la jugada perfecta.


----------



## atman (18 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y digo yo...lo de Cyprus se sabe desde el día 13.



Le contesto refiriéndome al comportamiento del TASE. Abrió bien, asumiendo el rescate y ya, pero se puso en rojo cuando "descubrimos" que la cosa aún no está hecha... ni mucho menos...

Para darle la vuelta al rojo basta con el anuncio de un acuerdo en Chipre... y que Portugal, Italia y España no tengan que poner tanquetas delante de los cajeros... 

Yo veo "algo" de preocupación alrededor... pero no veo a nadie echando a correr, la verdad... Chipre es una islita medio-mora que no nos dice nada... por mucho que esté en el euro.


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2013)

El IBEX bajando el 2%. En los últimos años puede haber ocurrido, en madrugada de lunes, 4 veces aprox.

Si hacen un fake, será estratosférico pero hay un riesgo real de que se ponga en el -4% durante la sesión. No hay stop que lo soporte, ni los del gato en papel jazmín.


----------



## burbujito1982 (18 Mar 2013)

¿no se tratará de una maniobra de despiste?

* Una leona ataca con el viento de cola "a cara descubierta" a las gacelas (Chipre anuncia "robo" a los depósitos)

* Las gacelas lo "huelen" a kms y corren despavoridas hacia el norte (en la bolsa estaremos protegidas)

* Agazapada más al norte está la manada de leones esperando (después de subir algo la bolsa, pillada monumental con bajadas espectaculares y de paso se "apropian debidamente" del dinero de la gente sin tener que quitárselo).

un suponer.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me he explicado mal: Las gacelas pensando que Pandoro pasa consulta salen...y es cuando subimos.
> 
> 
> La jugada sería abrir a la baja, subir un poco para dar puerta de salida a los gacelones...probamos mínimos del día y PARRIBA, sería la jugada perfecta.



por arriba tienes a la jran bajista , asi que abandona toda esperanza :no:


----------



## sirpask (18 Mar 2013)

Alguien con información privilegiada el viernes... si hubiera metido un millón de euros en la cotización del Oro...¿cuanto ganaria mañana por la mañana?



burbujito1982 dijo:


> ¿no se tratará de una maniobra de despiste?
> 
> * Una leona ataca con el viento de cola "a cara descubierta" a las gacelas (Chipre anuncia "robo" a los depósitos)
> 
> ...



Con elecciones Alemanas tan cerca... no va haber mucho movimiento hasta esa fecha en el norte.


----------



## FranR (18 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por arriba tienes a la jran bajista , asi que abandona toda esperanza :no:



Llevas hablando de la gran bajista desde 500 puntos más abajo ¿no te cansas? 

Cierto, me contesto, ¿que son 500 puntos? si fueran de sutura si deberíamos tenerlos en cuenta


----------



## Krim (18 Mar 2013)

Creo en la madre de todos los fakes. Ya si eso el Martes recogo mi owned.


----------



## atman (18 Mar 2013)

Según el money flow, los yankies estaban all-in, largos y apalancados, aunque el viernes hubo muuucho meneo (como dije con la excusa del vencimiento) de salida a toda prisa (66.000 millones nada menos, si mal no recuerdo) con un neto de -12.000 millones. Tiene que quedar mucho pringaete al que le van a bajar los pantalones si abren por debajo de, digamos, un 2%. Lo que podría reforzar las caídas en europa. Si no contemplamos ese escenario, la cosa en Europa tiene que tranquilizarse antes de las 14:00 hora española. Yankies -1% de momento.


----------



## Drinito (18 Mar 2013)

Joder..... 200 puntos abajo ahora mismo en la previa....


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Mar 2013)

Lo del Nikkei parece serio. Se ven banderas niponas pidiendo la hora con el punto rojo un poco más ancho de lo habitual.

Lo de Chipre se puede poner más feo cuando hablen los churreros rusos y no te digo si encima les suben de 9,9 a 12,5%.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2013)

Drinito dijo:


> Joder..... 200 puntos abajo ahora mismo en la previa....



-224

Madre mía


----------



## tarrito (18 Mar 2013)

ola k aséis?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

guanos dias insensatas gacelillas y ejpertitos


----------



## sirpask (18 Mar 2013)

tilin tilin tilin !!


----------



## grillo35 (18 Mar 2013)

Venga, porrazo del 3% para empezar el dia...


----------



## burbujeado (18 Mar 2013)

bandada de gacelillas corriendo.

Entran los leones.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

burbujeado dijo:


> bandada de gacelillas corriendo.
> 
> Entran los leones.



aun quedan unas cuantas sesiones bajistas , advertido queda :no:


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Mar 2013)

que os apostais que estos son los minimos del día??.

Pd: yo porsi no apuesto nada...


----------



## Viktoraceo (18 Mar 2013)

Pedazo de ostia en la apertura señores!


----------



## sr.anus (18 Mar 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> que os apostais que estos son los minimos del día??.
> 
> Pd: yo porsi no apuesto nada...



Casi seguro, pero echale huevos...


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Casi seguro, pero echale huevos...



ya se los he echado....:o....: molinillos...

velita a velita verde vamos subiendo


----------



## burbujeado (18 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aun quedan unas cuantas sesiones bajistas , advertido queda :no:



Depende de los que se alargue el proceso de quita y de sus consecuencias, pero hoy no creo que baje por debajo del -1,5%


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

estas gacelillas y ejpertitos piensan que esto es solo un tropiezo , pero es solo el comienzo de un rally bajista , el justo castigo al desafio a la jran bajista :no:


----------



## aitor33 (18 Mar 2013)

Todo es perfecto. Las radios y las teles predicando el miedo y vendiendo esta bajadita como un crash...y todo desde primera hora como el aun estas a tiempo de no palmar todo...Nada circulen esto lo aprovecharan para subir...digo yo....


----------



## sr.anus (18 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estas gacelillas y ejpertitos piensan que esto es solo un tropiezo , pero es solo el comienzo de un rally bajista , el justo castigo al desafio a la jran bajista :no:



Algun dia acertaras, insoportable, jato malo:X


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Algun dia acertaras, insoportable, jato malo:X



el jueves tocamos la jran bajista , tu sabras lo que haces , gacelilla o ejpertito da igual , el mismo destino os espera ::


----------



## peseteuro (18 Mar 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Todo es perfecto. Las radios y las teles predicando el miedo y vendiendo esta bajadita como un crash...y todo desde primera hora como el aun estas a tiempo de no palmar todo...Nada circulen esto lo aprovecharan para subir...digo yo....



También encaja algo como:

" Mierda, me han saltado el stop, abre un -3% y desde ese punto se pone a subir, fijo que es sólo una barrida para seguir subiendo y con quistar los 9xxx, me meto largo "

Yo veo un vela diaria con una larga sombra para *por lo menos *ir a cerrar el gap de los 8245, tocará esperar al final de la jornada


----------



## sr.anus (18 Mar 2013)

compren españa cojones, iberdrolas mejor aun


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> También encaja algo como:
> 
> " Mierda, me han saltado el stop, abre un -3% y desde ese punto se pone a subir, fijo que es sólo una barrida para seguir subiendo y con quistar los 9xxx, me meto largo "
> 
> Yo veo un vela diaria con una larga sombra para *por lo menos *ir a cerrar el gap de los 8245, tocará esperar al final de la jornada



recuerda el gap 2550 del eurostoxx


----------



## pollastre (18 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el jueves tocamos la jran bajista , tu sabras lo que haces , gacelilla o ejpertito da igual , el mismo destino os espera ::




Gato malo.

¡ Gato malo !


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Gato malo.
> 
> ¡ Gato malo !



vuestra falta de humildad me obliga a ser malo :rolleye:


----------



## burbubolsa (18 Mar 2013)

Saldo de -300 a las 10:00 en DAX 60 puntos arriba. Están subiendo solos o están metiendo más ventas disimuladamente.


----------



## grillo35 (18 Mar 2013)

Pues tampoco ha sido pa tanto...


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

El resto de índices casi en máximos de hace años y el culibex apenas ha llegado al 50% del pico del ciclo primario alcista anterior.

Siempre tenemos una excusa para no subir mientras el resto de índices lo hacen.

Esto se llama consumir tiempo a la espera del próximo tramo bajista.

A la vuelta de unos pocos años nos encontraremos con que el resto de índices han corregido de nuevo y se encuentran un 30% - 40% respecto a máximos. En cambio al culibex lo tendremos un 80% por debajo de máximos :ouch:

El dinero intenta ser libre y se dirige a donde le ofrecen mayores garantías de revalorización. Ese no es el caso de expaña con 7-8 millones de parados luchando por 4 granos de arroz.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El resto de índices casi en máximos de hace años y el culibex apenas ha llegado al 50% del pico del ciclo primario alcista anterior.
> 
> Siempre tenemos una excusa para no subir mientras el resto de índices lo hacen.
> 
> ...



el ibex es un indice bajista , al estilo nikkei , bandera nipona y tal


----------



## burbubolsa (18 Mar 2013)

-800 en DAX, el precio no se ha movido.


----------



## paulistano (18 Mar 2013)

Más de un gameso se está tirando de los pelos.... Vaya saltada de stops


----------



## FranR (18 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Más de un gameso se está tirando de los pelos.... Vaya saltada de stops



Han pillado todos, se les han quitado las ganas de comprar en unos días. Subida demasiado limpia, 100 puntos en hora y media.

Algún susto nos tendrán que dar, antes de continuar. :


----------



## burbubolsa (18 Mar 2013)

Image codes: dax201303181100


----------



## FranR (18 Mar 2013)

Estamos a precio de 13 de marzo, cuando se supo lo de Chipre, ahora mismo están haciendo el paripé de llegar a un acuerdo en Nicosia....

Vamos que la supuesta Mega Caída nos ha trasladado cinco días atrás.

Veremos como queda esto cuando terminen de tomarse las copas a puerta cerrada en la isla.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

000 000 000 011
000 000 000 011
000 000 000 011
000 000 000 011
000 000 000 011

por el culo te la hinco!!!


----------



## peseteuro (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 000 000 000 011
> 000 000 000 011
> 000 000 000 011
> 000 000 000 011
> ...




Se te ha olvidado desplazar un bit a la iquierda ! sería *101* que 011 no rima


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2013)

A los buenos días!

¿se acuerdan que desde principios de julio dije que las bolsas subirían hasta final de marzo? 

ein?

ein?

8:


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Mar 2013)

en proceso Franr


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 000 000 000 011
> 000 000 000 011
> 000 000 000 011
> 000 000 000 011
> ...



eso no computa pequeño padawano , pero si le agregas un 2 por algun lado ... :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado desplazar un bit a la iquierda ! sería *101* que 011 no rima



Yeah, you're right, but...

000 000 000 011

Te la hinco otra vez!

::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

por cierto, mi labor de proselitismo madmaxista en mi lugar de trabajo continúa. Esta semana con un:

Catastrofista yo? 
barbas?
vecino?
::

My job is done


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> por cierto, mi labor de proselitismo madmaxista en mi lugar de trabajo continúa. Esta semana con un:
> 
> Catastrofista yo?
> barbas?
> ...



¿ anuncias el fin mientras haces la calle ? :ouch:


----------



## peseteuro (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yeah, you're right, but...
> 
> 000 000 000 011
> 
> ...



sáctamente  

o también que 

000 000 000 011
000 000 000 011
000 000 000 011
000 000 000 011
000 000 000 011

suma 1111 que termina en 101 que si rima con hinco 


y como offtopic:



Spoiler



Para qué quiere un pastor un compilador?
pues para tener “OBEJOTAS”

¿Que le dice un bit al otro?
Nos vemos en el bus

¿Qué es un terapeuta? – 1024 Gigapeutas :X

¿Qué le dice una IP a otra?
Qué tramas

¿Que es una mujer objeto?
Un instancia de una mujer con clase


Se abre el ascensor y hay un programador dentro, le preguntan:
- ¿Sube o baja?
A lo que el programador responde:
- SI.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> sáctamente
> 
> o también que
> 
> ...



ganas de perecer aumentando :ouch:


----------



## Crash (18 Mar 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> ¿se acuerdan que desde principios de julio dije que las bolsas subirían hasta final de marzo?
> 
> ...



No estamos a final de marzo, estamos a mediados.

Ajuste su sistema haga el favor. :cook:


----------



## peseteuro (18 Mar 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> ¿se acuerdan que desde principios de julio dije que las bolsas subirían hasta final de marzo?
> 
> ...



Así que eres tú el tiburón que manipula al Ibex ... ienso: así cualquiera acierta


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-116.html#post8525052

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-139.html#post8549361

En BKT habría que salir ahora, tras purgar parte del susto inicial. Como el gap de apertura se ha comido el nivel de stop y no había comentado nada al respecto, asumiré para el registro de los resultados el mínimo que ha alcanzado el precio. 

Este es un ejemplo de que en bolsa el riesgo no siempre es el que deseamos, y, cuidado, que cosas así pasan, aunque todavía con menos frecuencia, hasta a nivel intradía con saltos en la cotización.

Sobre la operativa en sí, lo dicho, no hay excusa cuando no se habló de profit. Lo que cuentan son los resultados y por ahora dos de dos han salido mal (y esta peor de lo malamente esperable).


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2013)

Esta caída a nivel de precio no es especialmente grave, pero más allá del retroceso que puede suponer, es una muestra más de la peligrosa volatilidad que comentaba que aparecía en techos. Es decir, que más que un mal en sí mismo, lo preocupante es el síntoma que supone, pues la enfermedad es todavía peor.


----------



## Claca (18 Mar 2013)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> ¿se acuerdan que desde principios de julio dije que las bolsas subirían hasta final de marzo?
> 
> ...



Me acuerdo y de hecho estos días pensaba recordarlo. La última vez creo que te equivocaste en un semana o dos (luego de pronosticar el fin del movimiento a meses vista cuando la mayoría no creían ni lo que empezaba a suceder). A ver si es verdad y esta vez has afinado más :no:


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Terrorífico audio sobre la situación de expaña.

Resistencia con consistencia - Polinomia 16-03-2013 en mp3 (16/03 a las 17:50:41) 01:09:09 1873800 - iVoox

Gimeno proponiendo dejar caer a toda la banca y los depósitos transformados a papelotes pagaderos a 10 años 8:8:8:

Ya se habla abiertamente de corralitos, quitas, bonos y su puta madre en la prensa, en los medios alternativos, en los noticiarios, ....

The end is near


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> por cierto, mi labor de proselitismo madmaxista en mi lugar de trabajo continúa. Esta semana con un:
> 
> Catastrofista yo?
> barbas?
> ...



La misión del Apóstol del Guano nunca estará suficientemente reconocida 8: por esta sociedad porqueyolovalguista carente de valores y ética.


----------



## atman (18 Mar 2013)

Dice Cárpatos que Eslovenia está pidiendo la vez... Allí están BBVA, Bankia y CAM...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

mientras la jran bajista aguante , el ibex seguira siendo un indice bajista :no:


----------



## peseteuro (18 Mar 2013)

*VAMOOS IBEX, A CURRAR !*

que hay que tocar la central de bolinguer en Semanal y Diario, y la MM200 en 1H y 5H y tienes que cerrar ese gap, p**o vago no te despistes que tienes trabajo de sobra !!!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> *VAMOOS IBEX, A CURRAR !*
> 
> que hay que tocar la central de bolinguer en Semanal y Diario, y la MM200 en 1H y 5H y tienes que cerrar ese gap, p**o vago no te despistes que tienes trabajo de sobra !!!



paciencia y sapiencia padawanito


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La misión del Apóstol del Guano nunca estará suficientemente reconocida 8: por esta sociedad porqueyolovalguista carente de valores y ética.



Una persona si que es receptiva, otras dos han soltado en plan coña "Robar los ahorros... no tengo ahorros, no tengo preocupación" ::


----------



## peseteuro (18 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> paciencia y sapiencia padawanito



La hay, porque nos está ayudando Gandalf ( disfrazado de MM200 en M30  ) así que tranquilidad


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una persona si que es receptiva, otras dos han soltado en plan coña "Robar los ahorros... no tengo ahorros, no tengo preocupación" ::



Déjalos morir, el sistema necesita de sus huesos para seguir funcionando.


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Terrorífico audio sobre la situación de expaña.
> 
> Resistencia con consistencia - Polinomia 16-03-2013 en mp3 (16/03 a las 17:50:41) 01:09:09 1873800 - iVoox
> 
> ...



Globos sonda


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

arrepentios ejpertitos y soltad todo el papel o quedaran sus cadaveres para alimento de los buitres :no:


----------



## FranR (18 Mar 2013)

"Como gato pandoreado
andaba nuestro ibex, ajetreado
cual susurro en la nuca peluda
fruto de una relación con chica bigotuda"

Oscar Wilde

MISI MISI!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> "Como gato pandoreado
> andaba nuestro ibex, ajetreado
> cual susurro en la nuca peluda
> fruto de una relación con chica bigotuda"
> ...



oscar que ? ienso: su problema señol franERRE es que aun no comprende la esencia del conocimiento , busque y encontrara , por ejemplo el chavo del ocho esconde una filosofia de calidad al alcance de unos pocos superhombres :no:


----------



## FranR (18 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> oscar que ? ienso: su problema señol franERRE es que aun no comprende la esencia del conocimiento , *busque y encontrara *, por ejemplo el chavo del ocho esconde una filosofia de calidad al alcance de unos pocos superhombres :no:







Los que le están buscando a usted son estos, el que está agachado es pandoro, preparándole un tutú para cuando acabe con usté


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Los que le están buscando a usted son estos, el que está agachado es pandoro, preparándole un tutú para cuando acabe con usté



busque el conocimiento señol franERRE , busquelo .


----------



## tarrito (18 Mar 2013)

interesante ... hinteresante ienso:
conjuga el conceto Nietzscheiano (Übermensch) con Chavo del ocho

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

Doomsday......MadMax de Flandercitos????


----------



## Arrebonico (18 Mar 2013)

Chipre confiscado - Economía Directa 18-03-2013 en mp3 (18/03 a las 14:59:59) 01:23:05 1877547 - iVoox

Lo de Chipre es una medida electoral de Merkel, el euro es una forma de financiarse al 1% para Alemania...


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Doomsday......MadMax de Flandercitos????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

La estoy viendo. El inicio era prometedor, pero o Flandercito lo compensan con asquerosidades, me quedo con MadMAx de momento.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La estoy viendo. El inicio era prometedor, pero o Flandercito lo compensan con asquerosidades, me quedo con MadMAx de momento.



Es pasable, no buena.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Llevo unos 12 minutos y programazo

Chipre confiscado - Economía Directa 18-03-2013 en mp3 (18/03 a las 14:59:59) 01:23:05 1877547 - iVoox


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Llevo unos 12 minutos y programazo
> 
> Chipre confiscado - Economía Directa 18-03-2013 en mp3 (18/03 a las 14:59:59) 01:23:05 1877547 - iVoox



hoygasmoslo....8:


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Terrorífico audio sobre la situación de expaña.
> 
> Resistencia con consistencia - Polinomia 16-03-2013 en mp3 (16/03 a las 17:50:41) 01:09:09 1873800 - iVoox
> 
> ...



Yo no estoy de acuerdo con Gimeno. La salida del euro no es una tan simple como el se cree y a pesar de solucionar algunos problemas crea otros.Habla mucho y no se da cuenta del fondo del problema, es muy popular decir bajar impuestos y mantener gastos pero las cosas no son tan simples.Mirar las estadisticas de ine, en 10 años la poblacion ha crecido en unos 7 mill (de forma oficial...).Si salimos del euro seguiremos teniendo el mismo problema la poblacion ha crecido mas que nuestro sistema productivo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

MadMax + Latunismo is coming!

Roba 3.500 kilos de atn en conserva de un camin mientras el conductor duerme. Ideal


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo con Gimeno. La salida del euro no es una tan simple como el se cree y a pesar de solucionar algunos problemas crea otros.Habla mucho y no se da cuenta del fondo del problema, es muy popular decir bajar impuestos y mantener gastos pero las cosas no son tan simples.Mirar las estadisticas de ine, en 10 años la poblacion ha crecido en unos 7 mill (de forma oficial...).Si salimos del euro seguiremos teniendo el mismo problema la poblacion ha crecido mas que nuestro sistema productivo.



La deuda es impagable, entonces el primer paso es hacer una quita. Pero el problema es que en unos 12 meses, la quita nos la haremos a nosotros mismos y nuestros bancos.

Lo que dices es cierto, la economía que tenemos sólo es capaz de soportar de forma sana a unos 37-28 millones de habitantes.

No hay huevos a hacer lo que se necesita para sacar el país adelante.

Nos hundimos sin remedio. Activen los planes de contingencia.


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La deuda es impagable, entonces el primer paso es hacer una quita. Pero el problema es que en unos 12 meses, la quita nos la haremos a nosotros mismos y nuestros bancos.
> 
> Lo que dices es cierto, la economía que tenemos sólo es capaz de soportar de forma sana a unos 37-28 millones de habitantes.
> 
> ...



E.on está por debajo de 13 y dando más de un euro de dividendo anual. Viene de bajar desde 50 y está en mínimo histórico (sin dividendos).

*Conclusión*: Ni tocar porque sigue siendo bajista. Puede irse más de un euro más abajo por lo que no hay prisa. El dividendo es en mayo, son 1,10 euros por título. Al radar list.


----------



## FranR (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La deuda es impagable, entonces el primer paso es hacer una quita. Pero el problema es que en unos 12 meses, la quita nos la haremos a nosotros mismos y nuestros bancos.
> 
> Lo que dices es cierto, la economía que tenemos sólo es capaz de soportar de forma sana a unos 37-28 millones de habitantes.
> 
> ...



Tocamos a unos 50.000 euros por ciudadano, nos van a sacar hasta el último euro para pagarla durante los próximos 20 años, vía impuestos o Chipre style.

Esto solo serviría con un cambio estructural bestial, que nos hiciera entrar en superávit. 

Naturalmente esto sería muy doloroso y mandaría al paro a otro millón y medio de personas, con el consiguiente problema social. Este problema se arreglaría vía emigración, lo que nos traería menos gasto social y entrada de remesas. 

Por ahí andarían los tiros, porque si no se hace los tiros van a ir por otros sitios.

Muy simplista, deberíamos ampliarlo con inversión en I+D, cuidar a nuestros cerebros universitarios, para que no sean ellos los que se van.... etc, etc.

Dicho esto.... CORRANNNNNNNNN del país, con la casta que tenemos nanay.

Por cierto máximos del día


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2013)

Mejor impuestos

Que siempre podrán decir que te los van a rebajar y hace más ilusión a la gente.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Broteverdismo everywhere

Deutsche Bank Upgrades U.S. Economic Outlook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> E.on está por debajo de 13 y dando más de un euro de dividendo anual. Viene de bajar desde 50 y está en mínimo histórico (sin dividendos).
> 
> *Conclusión*: Ni tocar porque sigue siendo bajista. Puede irse más de un euro más abajo por lo que no hay prisa. El dividendo es en mayo, son 1,10 euros por título. Al radar list.



Yo la tengo desde 12.66 Si baja 1 € (existe la posibilidad en el gráf) pillo más. Al cierro cuelgo el gráf. 


Y ya en serio....


----------



## FranR (18 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y digo yo...lo de Cyprus se sabe desde el día 13.
> 
> Tenemos una caída en apertura, con una leve recuperación que aprovechan gacelones para salir, antes de que Pandoro pase consulta. Y luego subimos sin "polizones"...el último tirón lo darán ellos cuando vuelvan a subir.
> 
> Y lo más importante, EL JATO, es el amo y señor de los Owned y hoy se ha autopreparado uno de los mas elaborados. (Aún colea por ahí alguno que marcó época de la tontura personificada en un Jato)



Si ya lo "dicia" yo 

Jato 100 points de bellón desde tu última intervención :XX:

Si después de la sarta tonterías que has dicho en las últimas horas no te retiras un tiempo, terminarás de convencerme de que eres un "border line" :|


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Europa es la verguenza de mundo civilizado. Putos ladrones

Why the Cyprus Bail In Is a Bigger Deal Than You Think | Daily Ticker - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo la tengo desde 12.66 Si baja 1 € (existe la posibilidad en el gráf) pillo más. Al cierro cuelgo el gráf.
> 
> 
> Y ya en serio....



Merkel no te dará los dividendos :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Merkel no te dará los dividendos :ouch::ouch::ouch:



kijoputa ereh....:X


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> kijoputa ereh....:X



Alguién tendrá que pagar el pufo .......

Ahora en serio, ¿has tenido en el pasado acciones alemanas y has reclamado la retención del dividendo en origen por la declaración de la renta?


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La deuda es impagable, entonces el primer paso es hacer una quita. Pero el problema es que en unos 12 meses, la quita nos la haremos a nosotros mismos y nuestros bancos.
> 
> Lo que dices es cierto, la economía que tenemos sólo es capaz de soportar de forma sana a unos 37-28 millones de habitantes.
> 
> ...



Es doloroso decirlo pero este problema no tiene solucion,al menos de una forma simple, la crisis real a nivel global es energetica y de recursos y de quien sea capaz de usar de la forma mas aficiente los pocos recursos que queden.Si salimos del euro es verdad algunos factores prductivos se devaluaran principalmente el trabajo pero es que la energia si ya es cara se pondria a precios estratosfericos haciendo caer aun mas la economia.Recordemos que nosotros usamos el petroleo de forma intensiva.No quiero ni imaginarme a cuanto se pondria el kilo de naranjas de valencia a madrid en neopesetas.Y que hariamos con la poblacion que sobra?no hay ninguna industria que sea capaz de redirigir todo el fctor trabajo sobrante.Y de que nos serviria una neopeseta..Que exportariamos?Yo creo que la neopeseta puede ayudar pero hay que tener muy claro que no es la solucion a ningun problema si acaso como mucho un primer paso.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo la tengo desde 12.66 Si baja 1 € (existe la posibilidad en el gráf) pillo más. Al cierro cuelgo el gráf.
> 
> 
> Y ya en serio....



Ese gif deberían estar en cualquier mesa de tladel de prestige

:XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> E.on está por debajo de 13 y dando más de un euro de dividendo anual. Viene de bajar desde 50 y está en mínimo histórico (sin dividendos).
> 
> *Conclusión*: Ni tocar porque sigue siendo bajista. Puede irse más de un euro más abajo por lo que no hay prisa. El dividendo es en mayo, son 1,10 euros por título. Al radar list.



Esta barata y tiene ingresos recurrentes.A pesar de estar reestructurando su mix energetico podria servir para protegerse de una hipotetica salida del euro.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es doloroso decirlo pero este problema no tiene solucion,al menos no de una forma simple, la crisis real a nivel global es energetica y de recursos y de quien sea capaz de usar de la forma mas aficiente los pocos recursos que queden.Si salimos del euro es verdad algunos factores prductivos se devaluaran principalmente el trabajo pero es que la energia si ya es cara se pondria a precios prohibitivos haciendo caer aun mas la economia.Recordemos que nosotros usamos el petroleo de forma intensiva.No quiero ni imaginarme a cuanto se pondria el kilo de naranjas de valencia a madrid en neopesetas.Y que hariamos con la poblacion que sobra?no hay ninguna industria que sea capaz de redirigir todo el fctor trabajo sobrante.Y de que nos serviria una neopeseta..Que exportariamos?Yo creo que la neopeseta puede ayudar pero hay que tener muy claro que no es la solucion a ningun problema si acaso como mucho un primer paso.



1 Tenemos que consumir menos energía sí o sí. Aumentar la eficiencia.

2 Nos sobramos o sobramos 7-8 millones de residentes. Hay que largarlos o largarnos a todos ellos. En nuestra mano está decidir si queremos que emigre el talento que hemos formado para generar valor en países de nuestra competencia o bien largamos a muchos tiraflechas que vinieron a pagarnos las pensiones y ahora están cono una mano delante y otra detrás consumiendo recursos.

De todas formas el turning point ya lo superamos. Cada uno que active lo que haya podido preparar y a rezar.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta barata y tiene ingresos recurrentes.A pesar de estar reestructurando su mix energetico podria servir para protegerse de una hipotetica salida del euro.



Pero estaba de deuda hasta las orejas ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Alguién tendrá que pagar el pufo .......
> 
> Ahora en serio, ¿has tenido en el pasado acciones alemanas y has reclamado la retención del dividendo en origen por la declaración de la renta?



Never....::

¿Te mandan a paseo?creo que uno de los habituales del hilo si lo ha hecho alguna vez.

De todas formas, pienso que:

- Ese dividendo como no crezcan los beneficios lo bajarán.
- Me protejo de posible patada en el culo a España.
- Si lo mamones se hacen los remolones y no me devuelven la retención, me cago en su puta madre, pero al menos veo el dinero más seguro en e.on con rentabilidad al 4% (suponiendo que la mitad de los divs se me vaya en impuestos) que en banquito español.
- Posicionándome para la Energy bubble 


Además....están muy baratas, más no van a caer, tienen un div de 8%...

[mode salida a bolsa de bankia off + ampliación de capital del pop off[


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ese gif deberían estar en cualquier mesa de tladel de prestige
> 
> :XX::XX:



La voy a imprimir, ponerle en un marco bonito, y mandársela a mr P. a su guarida de Moria....

::::::


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Never....::
> 
> ¿Te mandan a paseo?creo que uno de los habituales del hilo si lo ha hecho alguna vez.
> 
> ...



Yo lo hice en el pasado. Hay una casilla específica para estos menesteres en la declaración de la renta. No recuerdo cual era pero si buscas en internet hay un montón de info.

Estoy de acuerdo con los 4 puntos que indicas. Yo llevo tiempo siguiéndola y actuaré por tésssnico, coñocimeinto y umirdá.


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta barata y tiene ingresos recurrentes.A pesar de estar reestructurando su mix energetico podria servir para protegerse de una hipotetica salida del euro.



Qué deuda tiene y qué pasos para reestructurarse está dando?.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2013)

Pedazo de reversal se han marcado en el día.

Se ve quien tiene el timón


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi...¿para saber hasta donde le llega el agua al cuello a una empresa que miras?¿La Total Debt to Equity?


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pero estaba de deuda hasta las orejas ¿no?




Se la metieron doblada cuando fueron a por endesa-iberdrola.Estan saneando su balance a una velocidad de vertigo y eso a la vez que incrementan sus ingresos y provisionan sus centrales nucleares.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


Deuda a largo plazo 2009(30000 mill)2012(21000mill)
Caja2009(5930mill)2012(6020mill)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

Por cierto, no se si os habéis parado a pensar en la cuantía del rescate a Chipre y las pérdidas _declaradas _de Bankia en 2012..... ::


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Never....::
> 
> ¿Te mandan a paseo?creo que uno de los habituales del hilo si lo ha hecho alguna vez.
> 
> ...



E.ON AG (EONG), Analisis fundamental, Bolsa: recomendaciones y consenso de mercado


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> 1 Tenemos que consumir menos energía sí o sí. Aumentar la eficiencia.
> 
> 2 Nos sobramos o sobramos 7-8 millones de residentes. Hay que largarlos o largarnos a todos ellos. En nuestra mano está decidir si queremos que emigre el talento que hemos formado para generar valor en países de nuestra competencia o bien largamos a muchos tiraflechas que vinieron a pagarnos las pensiones y ahora están cono una mano delante y otra detrás consumiendo recursos.
> 
> De todas formas el turning point ya lo superamos. Cada uno que active lo que haya podido preparar y a rezar.



Serian 2 cosas que irian en el camino adecuado mas un regimen juridico independiente y estable.Un poder politico esquilmado ,una simplificacion de todos los tramites burocraticos para crear una empresa,retroceder la nacionalidad a 5-6 mill de extranjeros (los que lleven menos tiempo).Simplificar las pensiones,la seg social y las prestaciones.No tiene sentido en un pais improductivo tener inmigrantes cobrando pensiones no contributivas o subsidios.Es tanto lo que hay que hacer que dudo que alguien se atreva


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Se la metieron doblada cuando fueron a por endesa-iberdrola.Estan saneando su balance a una velocidad de vertigo y eso a la vez que incrementan sus ingresos y provisionan sus centrales nucleares.
> 
> 
> E.ON SE (EOAN:Xetra): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> ...



E.on gana 2.641 millones de euros en 2012, tras las prdidas de 2011

Capitalizan 25.000 millones y tiene de deuda +35.000 millones :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> E.on gana 2.641 millones de euros en 2012, tras las prdidas de 2011
> 
> Capitalizan 25.000 millones y tiene de deuda +35.000 millones :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Ja-ja-ja Janus Style on 

Le venderé mis acciones a 26€ inocho: inocho: inocho:

Venga ya, hablemos de otra cosa :vomito:


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ponzi...¿para saber hasta donde le llega el agua al cuello a una empresa que miras?¿La Total Debt to Equity?



De primeras la deuda neta sobre sus ingresos totales.Despues me fijo en la deuda a largo plazo (lo fundamental es su evolucion) y despues en la de corto y lo comparo con su activo corriente y que parte del mismo esta en bancos,inventario...Hay gente que es muy escrupulosa y de primeras coge una criba como que deuda lp/patrimonio neto no sea superior al 100% pero te dejas muchas cosas por el camino.


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> E.on gana 2.641 millones de euros en 2012, tras las prdidas de 2011
> 
> Capitalizan 25.000 millones y tiene de deuda +35.000 millones :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Yo no se de donde sacaran los datos estos de invertía pero a mi no me cuadran. Mira estos sacan los datos de Reuters y les sale una deuda neta de 17000 mill.Es mucho dinero pero es que esta gente factura 130.000 mill de euros al año, es una autentica bestialidad.Si que es verdad que deben mucho dinero y ya se sabe es un lastre para cualquier empresa.


https://www.unience.com/product/GER/EOAN/financials


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué deuda tiene y qué pasos para reestructurarse está dando?.



Están reduciendo su deuda a largo plazo, provisionando sus centrales nucleares e invirtiendo en gas y energías renovables


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Yo seré inversor de EON ..... al igual que otros eligieron serlo de Bankia ::::::


----------



## sr.anus (18 Mar 2013)

Esperando el grafico famoso de e.on., gaybrush :X:X


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

https://www.unience.com/product/GER/EOAN/financials


El flujo de caja operativo sigue prácticamente intacto, entra mucho efectivo en la empresa

https://www.unience.com/product/GER/EOAN/financials


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

https://www.unience.com/product/GER/EOAN/financials


Ir a flujos de caja y mirar la barrita verde, desde 2009 esta en negativo (están reduciendo deuda)


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> https://www.unience.com/product/GER/EOAN/financials
> 
> 
> El flujo de caja operativo sigue prácticamente intacto, entra mucho efectivo en la empresa
> ...



Tío, explícate un poco más.

Yo sólo entiendo de rayas 8:::


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> https://www.unience.com/product/GER/EOAN/financials
> 
> 
> Ir a flujos de caja y mirar la barrita verde, desde 2009 esta en negativo (están reduciendo deuda)



Quieres decir que en los últimos 4 ejercicios se han quitado 27.000 millones de deuda ? :8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> E.on gana 2.641 millones de euros en 2012, tras las prdidas de 2011
> 
> Capitalizan 25.000 millones y tiene de deuda +35.000 millones :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Un tiempo muerto en mi retiro para señalar, que si esos numeros fueran asi, se trataria de una empresa con una estructura capital deuda excelente en el mundo actual donde vivimos. 

Ojala fueran esos los numeros.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Se acaba el tiempo

Farsa en Chipre | Tras la burbuja


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2013)

¿quién ha sido?... a ver

Detenido por el robo de 3.500 kilos de atún en conserva de un camión estacionado en un área de servicio - Noticias Sociedad - INFORMATIVOS


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Marc Vidal en el 2009

*Corralito Reloaded*

Durante estos años he recibido mensajes y llamadas de diversas entidades que se han sentido agraviadas en este espacio. He sido denunciado por calumnias, he sido plagiado por diarios de tirada nacional, he sido negado en muchos foros, he vivido presiones por parte de entidades e instituciones de todo tipo y he sido invitado a entrar en el circuito de la prensa tradicional como mecanismo para silenciar mi blog. He intentado afrontar todo ello con firmeza. Os aseguro que escribir algo como “el corralito español” no deja indiferente a nadie y las llamadas se sucedieron los primeros días de un modo vertiginoso. En los últimos días ha sido extremadamente intensa esa presión. Ataques de spam, comentarios muy agresivos, llamadas y correos de gente muy significada invitándome a dar pruebas de lo que digo o a atenerme a las consecuencias. Todo ello muy absurdo y penoso. Ahora bien, si no he escrito estas aclaraciones antes no ha sido por nada más que por falta de tiempo. Para un emprendedor (crítico), que es lo que soy en definitiva, la agenda es un ser vivo inestable y caprichoso. Tampoco hay mucho que aclarar pero voy a intentar detallar algunas de las apreciaciones que parece ser no especifiqué correctamente.

Acusaciones sobre mi capacidad las acepto todas, pero los que me conocen saben que, a parte de emprender y montar empresas, también me dedico a gestionar dinero, activos y circulantes de todo tipo. Diseño actuaciones sobre patrimonios y desarrollo planes estratégicos de modernización financiera y corporativa para empresas de diferentes modelos de negocio. He sido miembro de dos consejos cotizados y pertenezco a diversas organizaciones directivas y económicas de este país. Colaboro con un par de foros de estudio de la economía digital y otros tantos de ámbito mucho más tradicional. Lo digo por algunos comentarios que he recibido acerca de que en este blog opina un señor sin conocimiento de lo que dice. Por supuesto que puedo equivocarme pero recibo a diario informaciones que suelo contrastar, las utilizo en mi trabajo y las comunico como considero oportuno para salvaguardarme jurídicamente.

Pero atendiendo a las peticiones quiero decir que, el tipo de corralito que vivirá este país no tiene mucho que ver con el argentino. Es muy probable que vivamos una argentinización sistémica de nuestra economía, pero la gestión oficial de nuestros ahorros no será del mismo modo que en ese país sudamericano. El nuestro vendrá dado por la incapacidad de gestionar nuestro patrimonio adecuadamente, nuestro valor líquido poco tendrá que ver. Hoy en día sólo cuatro entidades españolas están en condiciones de permitir una retirada de efectivo superior a 20.000 euros de un día para otro. Ni furgones ni gaitas. Hay una entidad que reúne a cajas y bancos que sabe perfectamente que es así.

Muchas entidades disponen del “limite de acto”. Una herramienta técnica similar al “día de valor” que supone que no se pueden transferir más de 10.000 euros al día por cliente y cuenta. Sin embargo hay excepciones que representan la excusa perfecta para negar ese “corralito” oculto. Realmente lo que hay es un inicio de insolvencia bancaria que poco a poco nos llevará a una situación mucho más compleja. Nuestro corralito tiene poco que ver con una hipotética reacción gubernamental o con una decisión del Ministerio de Economía, no, el nuestro responderá a una actualización del valor real en dinero por el capital valorado. A finales del presente año muchas entidades deberán abandonar lo que Martin Varsavsky llama el mundo de las mentiras. Deberán actualizar balances con los activos inmobiliarios no especificados y poco o nada valdrán los trucos contables.

En este país hay entidades que están comprándose a si mismas sus propios activos en bolsa. Es fácil de detectar. Si nos fijamos en alguna entidad que mantiene el valor con firmeza, veremos que el gestor de compra es siempre el mismo y que sus acciones son compradas y mantenidas por apalancamiento de un solo operador. Eso siempre acaba mal pues a la larga no se puede mantener esa inversión endogámica y en consecuencia es en la pérdida de valor que se lleva por delante al banco y a la operadora.

En España hay algunos paquetes de inversión bancaria que todo el mundo sabe que valen cero. Lo sabe la CNMV, lo sabe la prensa económica, lo sabe el gobierno, lo sabe el que ejecuta las órdenes de compra y lo sabe por supuesto el que las vende y obviamente, como es el mismo, el que las compra. Podemos negar la evidencia, podemos acusar a los que escribimos cada día todo esto, de incendiarios pero que cada uno haga lo que crea conveniente.

Aconsejar que se proceda a retirar fondos de un banco por valor de lo que puedas necesitar de un modo doméstico durante unos meses no tiene porque generar la quiebra del mismo. La blogosfera es potente, las redes sociales virales, pero no exageremos. Este blog recibe más de 30.000 visitas al día y, sinceramente, no creo que eso incida en el devenir económico de este país, cuyo sistema bancario, según dicen, es el más robusto del mundo.

Es cierto que un post como el del corralito genera visitas. De hecho durante un par de días se doblaron la cifra media. Pero ese no es ningún valor que yo precise para decidir que escribo o que no. Dadlo por seguro. De hecho si fuera así hubiera seguido ese hilo y no lo hice.

En ese sentido, cuando comento que “la mayoría de pagos aceptados vía cash para gestión líquida están limitados a valores inferiores a los 6.000 euros diarios”, me refiero a cualquier tipo de acción que no tenga que ver con los famosos topes para retirada de efectivo que algunos comentan. Hablo de que “controladamente” las entidades escogen que clientes pueden y cuales no mover su dinero libremente. El “transfer” oficial de la entidad o género de “uso advertido”, es una estratagema legal que se incorporó para los jefes de zona hace dos décadas. Les permite conceder mayor capacidad de transferencia a empresas o responsables de empresas que al usuario medio.

Pero, ¿en que consistirá un modelo de corralito específico para España y que yo estimo para mediados de 2012? Todas las entidades bancarias españolas, incluidas las más sólidas, pero exceptuando las que tengan una actividad internacional bien asentada, contarán con un problema de insolvencia manifiesta a medio plazo. El regulador financiero español prohibirá tarde o temprano la amortización anticipada de los depósitos a plazo. A medida que el valor de esos depósitos descienda o cuando lo que se quiere es liquidar las inversiones de valor inmobiliario, el estado actuará para parar la previsible sangría. Se declarará un corralito financiero en nuestro país a fin de evitar una retirada masiva de depósitos y, utilizando la única herramienta conocida para evitar la quiebra de todo el sistema. Sin embargo, previamente, el corralito ya existirá pues el sistema financiero no esperará es orden ministerial, sino que ellos mismos impondrán la parada de flujo líquido. De echo los depósitos ya se están retirando y es cuestión de tiempo que cunda el pánico.

Si bien en los próximos meses la ocupación remontará, el paro dejará de aumentar de un modo tan radical, el consumo se acelerará moderadamente y el sistema económico parecerá repuntar, esa agradable sensación durará hasta pasado el verano. Los 8000 millones a fondo local y otros parches del gobierno se esfumarán tras haber simulado un escenario benigno. Los neoricos parados también ayudan a mantener unos depósitos que de momento les agrada ver en su cartilla del banco pero que poco a poco se irán esfumando. Al terminar ese espejismo el asunto se acentuará hasta extremos desconocidos.

Seguirán llamándome catastrofista. Estoy acostumbrado, hace años que los que me llamaron tuvieron que callar como ratas. Cuando todo era orégano y hablar de 4 millones de parados era algo propio de un iluminado, aquí hablábamos de la que se nos venía encima con datos y aportando análisis objetivo. Está claro que a los que ahora siguen negando la evidencia les seguiré pareciéndoles un charlatán. Tal vez lo sea, pero es mi manera de trasladar lo que siento, veo y deduzco. La situación es muy grave y nos dirigimos a un escenario de insolvencia bancaria con todo lo que ellos representa de fisura en el sistema global.

Cuando digo que es el momento de guardar dinero en cajas fuertes, es momento de reducir el consumo al máximo y liquidar lo ineficiente definitivamente me refiero a que el líquido es un valor. El dinero es un bien natural y disponer de él concede ventajas por el propio sentido de tenerlo que por la capacidad de comprar que tiene. Cuando digo que “cojan su dinero y guárdenlo donde puedan, dispongan de él en fondos de entidades solventes que no son las que están pensando por su volumen y tamaño, adviertan a los suyos de que vienen tiempos muy difíciles y que aceptarlo rápidamente será un valor fundamental para sufrir menos que otros” me refiero a que las entidades de garantía son las que han sabido internacionalizar su negocio y no tanto por su tamaño sino por su multiplicidad de sistemas de inversión.

Cuando digo que “la parada técnica de la economía no es una posibilidad, es una evidencia a medio plazo” lo digo basándome en la parada sistemática de todos los motores económicos de este país y sobretodo ante la parada intelectual de gobierno, oposición y agentes sociales. Nuestro corralito consistirá en la limitación activa de fondos, en la capitalización efectiva de los mismos y en la negación de negociarlos con dinero real. Sólo podremos canjear activos por acciones y poco más. La disponibilidad de dinero por los ciudadanos no se establecerá de un modo gubernamental sino financiero. No habrá una orden ministerial que imponga el “toque de queda económico”, lo que pasará es que las entidades bancarias procederán a la aplicación de sus sistemas de protección para evitar la huida de fondos. Todos ellos, de acuerdo con las instituciones, limitarán el uso y acción del líquido de sus clientes. El tiempo que durará tendrá que ver más con la confianza global que con el valor dinerario en si. Llegará no lo duden, pero aun falta un año largo.

No le llamarán corralito pero lo será. Querer tu dinero y no disponer de él cuando quieres es un corralito se mire por donde se mire. Hay miles de casos, algunos me llegan a mí, pero otros también se publican en medios diversos, en los que personas y empresas pequeñas destacan la dificultad que están teniendo para “tocar” su dinero. Si aceptamos que a finales de 2010 el propio Estado estará al borde de la quiebra, no es difícil entender que el valor de “nuestro” euro es distinto al de otros países. Una invitación para abandonarlo transitoriamente puede llegar tras la presidencia española de la Unión Europea. Será el momento más duro que jamás haya vivido nuestra economía. La velocidad con la que nuestro país está gastando los recursos es espantosa. Si bien en España no se puede sufrir una depreciación de moneda si está padeciendo la falta de aceptación de su propia deuda y, en consecuencia, poco a poco el Gobierno se irá quedando sin fondos y reservas para poder hacer frente a sus pagos. Fijaros que algunos bancos españoles dependen de otros que a su vez tienen intereses en la banca de las economías emergentes del Este. Allí va caerse todo en cuestión de meses y va a arrastrar a muchos “sanos” con ellos. Se desconocen las ataduras que nuestra banca tiene con ese mercado en primera o segunda instancia. Está por ver. Nadie pensó que invirtiendo en fondos aquí lo podía perder todo con las quiebras de la banca de inversión norteamericana. La historia se va a repetir pero en cutre y sin glamour.

Tampoco quiero entrar en las justificaciones del nivel “yo dije esto pero quería decir aquello”. Sin embargo debo aclarar que, como dije, si el fondo de garantía de 100.000 euros es el método por el que podemos estar tranquilos ante una quiebra bancaria vamos listos. Eso no lo aguanta nadie ni dos minutos. En España se está intentando evitar la fallida de varias cajas con diversos métodos y de bancos con uno de ellos. Las cajas siendo obligadas a fusionarse y los bancos con la autocompra de valores. Todos sabemos que ante una quiebra de una de las diez primeras cajas o de uno de los cinco primeros bancos, se demostraría que no hay dinero para garantizar la devolución de depósitos. La evidencia provocaría una cascada de acontecimientos sin comparación anterior. La pregunta es ¿Cuánto tiempo podrá soportar el peso de la insolvencia bancaria el propio sistema?

Seguiré defendiendo que España vivirá en la precariedad social por culpa de la indigencia intelectual de sus gobernantes de los últimos 20 años. Ahora recogemos los frutos de los que inventaron el modelo, los que no supieron modificarlo y los que negaron la evidencia en los años que podríamos habernos preparado para la que se nos viene encima. Es poco edificante descubrir como se niega la evidencia. Miles de personas se agolpan ya en los auspicios y comedores públicos, no hay manera de reconducir ese creciente elemento de empobrecimiento. Nada parece mostrar una posible mejora a medio plazo. Cada vez son más y vienen de diferentes estratos y niveles sociales. Hay que aceptarlo. Regresamos a toda velocidad al punto de partida. Todo ha sido un sueño y tocará emigrar. Aquí no se va a fabricar riqueza hasta dentro de mucho tiempo. Los neoindigentes de VISA cancelada viven asustados su nueva situación.

Y ahora, el párrafo de la discordia. Cuando dije que “España entrará en depresión acuciante a final de este año” quería decir eso exactamente. Nuestro país está acelerando su parada técnica y a ella se agarrará como un garrapata la depresión económica. Viviremos la fase más baja del ciclo económico. Viviremos una disminución de la tasa de inversión, provocando un paro masivo, mucho mayor que el actual y por consiguiente una disminución de la demanda de bienes de consumo. No consumo, no inversión, no financiación, más paro y deflación nos conduce a la detención del sistema temporalmente. Los bancos pierden utilidad más allá de la concesión de préstamos que no podrán conceder o en la retirada de efectivo que no podrán asumir.

Cuando digo que “recopilen dinero fresco y ténganlo a mano” me refiero que tengan líquido disponible. No todo su dinero, ese regresará algún día si pasara algo pero, sin embargo, acometer a buen recaudo, y recomiendo cajas fuertes en las propias entidades bancarias, no está de más. No lo retiren todo, retiren cantidades adecuadas a un uso doméstico durante unos tres o cuatro meses.

Los que niegan que no habrá un cortocircuito en el sistema son los mismos que hablaban de lo malo que era magnificar el desastre hace un año cuando grandes bancos estaban siendo rescatados, intervenidos o cerrados. Esto es un consejo, una opción. No es un atentado al sistema. Nadie puede asegurar que no pasará. Sólo podemos estudiar modelos próximos y descubriremos que la quiebra de un estado es posible, se producen y se producirán en los próximos días alguna más.

Di algún consejo. Dije que utilizasen modelos de inversión actualizable y recuperable rápidamente y si no los encuentran. Especifiqué que disponer de líquido es imprescindible, pero que buscaran escenarios de uso para inversiones en Alemania o Francia.

Algunos han criticado que yo emprenda una nueva empresa y a la vez hable de todo esto. Les diré que mi compañía responde a tres criterios que considero pueden permitir que se salve de la quema. Eso espero y en ello he aplicado todo mi conocimiento durante los últimos años. Igual que aconsejo a mis clientes, a los que asesoro financiera y empresarialmente, adopté tres patrones de uso para sobrevolar esta batalla en seco. Primero creí que reducir la barrera de entrada por precio sería fundamental, por eso Cink ofrece productos low cost, luego consideré que atender un ecosistema comercial nuevo e incipiente como las redes sociales era fundamental, pero aportando algo distinto, por eso Cink ofrece estimulación de redes profesionales, y tercero que fuera capaz de implantar su modelo en cualquier país a medida que estos vayan superando sus crisis domésticas, por eso Cink tiene prevista su implantación en diez países durante este y el año que viene.

Tengo derecho a montar negocios. Si además ofrecen empleo mucho mejor. Contratamos dos nuevos empleados cada semana desde hace meses y eso me enorgullece. Estoy en otros negocios pero no por ello me alejo de una realidad evidente sino todo lo contrario. Esto está mal, estará peor y las vamos a pasar putas, pero no por ello voy a dejar de intentar sobrevivir. Calculé lo que ahora está pasando y en ese cálculo diseñé mi empresa, ahora calculo que no dispondremos de efectivo en un momento determinado y en ello estoy trabajando para evitar el “decalage” como dicen los franceses.

Tengo claro que la crisis española será de las más largas de occidente, que no estamos haciendo nada para reconstruir un modelo de crecimiento basado en otros elementos y que de esto no se sale por inercia. Debemos trabajar todos en una misma dirección pero de momento nadie nos allana el camino. Es insostenible que para montar un negocio debas pagar miles de euros en trámites ridículos, que en plena parálisis económica y de consumo los impuestos no sean condonados en según que casos y que nadie se de por aludido. Llamar borregos a los que asumen que esto va cuesta abajo es un error. Vuelvo a decir que España no se está preparando ni por asomo, se sigue parcheando. Reitero que busco casa de pueblo, alejada de todo, con buenas vistas, un río cercano y conexión wifi, para poder gestionar la internacionalización de mi compañía y para presenciar a tiempo real al derrumbe económico de todo esto.

Sin embargo recuerden esto: “cuando en España el 30% de la gente esté en paro, un 70% aun trabajará”. Lo vamos a pasar muy mal, me preocupan las tensiones sociales que se acercan, pero aun así, el planeta seguirá girando y con él todos nosotros. Yo hablé de corralitos, de crisis sistémica, de recesión e incluso de depresión, pero también de un nuevo paradigma que saldrá de todo esto. No tengo ni idea de cómo será pero me gusta pensar que este sufrimiento es el de un parto, el de una parturienta sin anestesia que dará a luz un nuevo modelo mucho más digno y justo. Por lo menos déjenme pensarlo, me tranquiliza.

Me reitero en que España vivirá un espacio de iliquidad como le sucederá en general a gran parte de la zona euro periférica, que eso será a mediados de 2012 o a primeros de 2013, que la salvaguarda de depósitos sólo será factible con patrones de inversión corporativos pues lo soberano estará en quiebra o será insolvente y me ratifico en que primero será una “prohibición” de pagar en efectivo a partir de una cantidad determinada (por ejemplo 3.000 euros) y luego alguna cooperativas de crédito quedarán insolventes. Lo que viene luego son colas en los cajeros. Es simple, hasta mi hijo de 3 años podría entenderlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Esperando el grafico famoso de e.on., *gay*brush :X:X



WTF!!!!


En cuanto a e.on....

*[eon]*







Yo entré por que vi que el precio estaba en zona de soporte y había divergencias precio RSI.

Ahora bien, manejo tres escenarios:

A) Escenario _veo unicornios de colores_: 12.5x es mínimo para unos meses. 13.7€ claves y nos iríamos a 16€.
B) Escenario _Fuck the pirate_, nos vamos a a los 11.4€
C) Escenario _Bertok wins_, entorno de los 9€.


Hay que estar al loro


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tío, explícate un poco más.
> 
> Yo sólo entiendo de rayas 8:::



Las letras nunca fueron mi fuerte pero voy a intentarlo.
El estado de flujos de efectivo o cash flow es que hace una empresa con el efectivo durante ese ejercicio.Es de los estados contables mas difíciles de manipular. El saldo final viene a representar la diferencia de caja con respecto al ejercicio anterior. Si sale + significa que incrementa la caja y - que sale dinero. Esta cuenta se divide en tres tramos y para sacar el saldo final se suman los tres:


operativo (es el dinero que realmente maneja la empresa por su actividad y aquí viene lo bueno contando las amortizaciones que son salidas contables pero no salidas de efectivo)


http://www.ehowenespanol.com/calcular-flujo-efectivo-operativo-como_14956/

inversión (si sale negativo es que la empresa esta invirtiendo)

financiación(si sale positivo esta recibiendo dinero por actividades de financiación , fundamentalmente créditos)


Ejemplo 


8000 operativo

-3000 inversión (compra molinos a gamesa)

+1000 (-1000 dividendos+2000 que pide prestados al banco)
-------
6000 positivo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿quién ha sido?... a ver
> 
> Detenido por el robo de 3.500 kilos de atún en conserva de un camión estacionado en un área de servicio - Noticias Sociedad - INFORMATIVOS


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> WTF!!!!
> 
> 
> En cuanto a e.on....
> ...



Si le da por corregir al SP y al DAX, la espero abajo.

En cualquier caso la idea es tenerla como inversión para 5-10 años.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Si le da por corregir al SP y al DAX, la espero abajo.
> 
> En cualquier caso la idea es tenerla como inversión para 5-10 años.



Me too, de hecho el 11 y pico lo veo casi como seguro, pero me gustaría que fuese después de dividendos.... ::


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me too, de hecho el 11 y pico lo veo casi como seguro, pero me gustaría que fuese después de dividendos.... ::



Guybrush, hay un montón de señales muy calientes después de tanta subida en muchos índices.

El recorte está a la vuelta de la esquina. Hasta Schiller (que es una eminencia mundial y candidato recurrente al Nobel de economía) dice que ve el mercado a bit bubbly :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Suerte burbujo


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Si le da por corregir al SP y al DAX, la espero abajo.
> 
> En cualquier caso la idea es tenerla como inversión para 5-10 años.



Algun susto aun puede dar.Se que han provisionado bastante por el cambio regulatorio aprobado en alemania pero no se cuanto les quedara.Era una energetica puramente nuclear, uno no cambia su mix energetico de la noche a la mañana.Lo importante es que no estan haciendo locuras a nivel financiero (ya las hicieron en 2008-2009 )


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Algun susto aun puede dar.Se que han provisionado bastante por el cambio regulatorio aprobado en alemania pero no se cuanto les queda.Era una energetica puramente nuclear, uno no cambia su mix energetico de la noche a la mañana.Lo importante es que no estan haciendo locuras a nivel financiero (ya las hicieron en 2008-2009 )



También sigo RWE, ¿cómo la ves?


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> También sigo RWE, ¿cómo la ves?



Por lo que he visto a excepción del ultimo año el resto se ha dedicado ha incrementar la deuda, aunque es verdad que esta menos endeudada que eon también esta menos internacionalizada ,su facturacion es practicamente la mitad y su flujo de caja operativo es muchísimo menor. En principio me quedaría con eon aunque estaría bien saber cual es el mix energético exacto de cada una. Conozco mejor los entresejillos de iberdrola y gas natural que de rwe y eon.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Las letras nunca fueron mi fuerte pero voy a intentarlo.
> El estado de flujos de efectivo o cash flow es que hace una empresa con el efectivo durante ese ejercicio.Es de los estados contables mas difíciles de manipular. El saldo final viene a representar la diferencia de caja con respecto al ejercicio anterior. Si sale + significa que incrementa la caja y - que sale dinero. Esta cuenta se divide en tres tramos y para sacar el saldo final se suman los tres:
> 
> 
> ...



una pregunta:

pues en las cuentas de pescanova el CASH ¿no era negativo? 

PESCANOVA SA (PVA:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

I+D español

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=404883


----------



## sinnombrex (18 Mar 2013)

Hablando de energeticas me gustaria saber la opinion de ENEL, lo poco que entiendo le veo una deuda demasiado grande y cada vez con menos entradas de dinero. 

¿Se le atraganta la compra de endesa? 

ENEL SPA (ENEL:BrsaItaliana): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## atman (18 Mar 2013)

Mmm... se acuerdan que Cárpatos decía esta mañana que Eslovenia estaba a la cola para el rescate? Resulta que Eslovenia era de los que estaban a favor de imponer la tasa sobre los depósitos a Chipre... vayan tomando nota...

y los eslonevos no son tan "tranquilos" como los chipotas cuando les tocan la privacidad o la cartera...


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta:
> 
> pues en las cuentas de pescanova el CASH ¿no era negativo?
> 
> PESCANOVA SA (PVA:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek



Si el operativo, y para el modelo de descuento de flujo de caja el free cash flow también salia negativo.El motivo eran los rodaballos, la empresa gastaba mas en alimentarlos que lo que recibía por las ventas de otras actividades. Yo esperaba que los rodaballos madurasen a tiempo para subsanar ese problemilla pero parece que el presidente se adelantó con el anuncio del preconcurso además han metido una nueva variable como es la posible divergencia de 1500 mill en su deuda.


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Hablando de energeticas me gustaria saber la opinion de ENEL, lo poco que entiendo le veo una deuda demasiado grande y cada vez con menos entradas de dinero.
> 
> ¿Se le atraganta la compra de endesa?
> 
> ENEL SPA (ENEL:BrsaItaliana): Financial Statements - Businessweek



Parece que la compra de endesa se les atraganto.Tienen una deuda neta de 44000 mill

https://www.unience.com/product/MIL/ENEL/financials


si miras en flujos de caja en actividades financieras lo veras. En 2007 se endeudaron en 30000 mill


----------



## boquiman (18 Mar 2013)

Recuento de ondas de Elliot del sp500 en 21 páginas...

S&P 500


----------



## sinnombrex (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Parece que la compra de endesa se les ha atragantado.Tienen una deuda neta de 44000 mill
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/MIL/ENEL/financials
> 
> ...



La pregunta era por un motivo, yo no controlo de números como vosotros, pero se que es de las eléctricas con mayor deuda y creo que necesitara desprenderse de algo.

No tengo ninguna información, pero creo que tendrá que desinvertir fuertemente, en mi humilde opinión puede haber una venta de endesa españa (no endesa latam) a RWE o EON a precio de saldo en comparación a lo que pago.

44.000 millones de deuda me parece una pasada, pero para una empresa del calibre de ENEL no estoy seguro si es mucha deuda o si mas bien la hace inviable.

Supongo que una venta de ENEL a EON provocaria que las acciones de EON calleran aunque la compre a buen precio.


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> WTF!!!!
> 
> 
> En cuanto a e.on....
> ...




Pon el gráfico desde el 98, es más interesante y más instructivo.


----------



## atman (18 Mar 2013)

...y lo que es mejor... Enel propiamente dicha, puede ser vendida para cubrir el agujero de las arcas del estado...


----------



## atman (18 Mar 2013)

Uyyy. la se que viene al esepeeee.... uy....

Viernes rojo hoy doble rojo y más.... el infierno solo es el descansillo antes de la bajada... jajajajejejejjijijojojjjj... ttatjo... tatjo...


gacelas yankies con tomate... mi plato favoritooo...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Mar 2013)

Y Apple que, otra vez a 700?
::


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> La pregunta era por un motivo, yo no controlo de números como vosotros, pero se que es de las eléctricas con mayor deuda y creo que necesitara desprenderse de algo.
> 
> No tengo ninguna información, pero creo que tendrá que desinvertir fuertemente, en mi humilde opinión puede haber una venta de endesa españa (no endesa latam) a RWE o EON a precio de saldo en comparación a lo que pago.
> 
> ...




El negocio eléctrico es un chollo y con un buen financiero es suficiente para ganar dinero. Los ingresos son regulados y siempre crecientes por lo que es normal que busquen ganar tamaño si la inversión (deuda) se retorna con margen de beneficio.

Además, cuando vienen problemas .... tienen activos que tienen valor y que generan ingresos. Esa es la diferencia entre Iberdrola y FCC por ejemplo.

Lo que más mueve la aguja en una inversión en bolsa en una eléctrica es el PER que se paga por unos beneficios muy predecibles. Dicho esto, E.ON terminará subiendo en bolsa porque está muy abajo. Va a ser imposible pillarla abajo pero eso importa poco a 10 años vista en donde se puede ganar perfectamente 20 euros por acción (10 de dividendo y 10 de revalorización). Eso es un +12% anualizada. Pero se va a poder pillar un poco más abajo porque más allá, o no, que la bolsa supere los máximos históricos y se vaya a la luna .... es obvio que tiene que coger aire.

No va a ser el pelotazo de Gamesa pero sí que va a estar bastante bien. Piensen que cotiza en una moneda devaluada respecto al euro por lo que si salen de Europa o se genera un euro fuerte ..... van a subir como un Sputnik.


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> La pregunta era por un motivo, yo no controlo de números como vosotros, pero se que es de las eléctricas con mayor deuda y creo que necesitara desprenderse de algo.
> 
> No tengo ninguna información, pero creo que tendrá que desinvertir fuertemente, en mi humilde opinión puede haber una venta de endesa españa (no endesa latam) a RWE o EON a precio de saldo en comparación a lo que pago.
> 
> ...



Es hilar muy fino aunque si yo creo que tendran que vender algo.A mi me parece una pasada los intereses que pagan (mas de 5000 mill) , tambien es verdad que el dinero lo han conseguido invertir de tal forma que los intereses netos solo ascienden a 3000 mill.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=ENEL:IM


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Mar 2013)

los usanos han llamado a pandoro


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> los usanos han llamado a pandoro



Que lo tiren que lo tiren que le tengo ganas a coca cola


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pon el gráfico desde el 98, es más interesante y más instructivo.



Ya sabemos de donde viene, eso lo tengo contemplado. Viene del quinto coño, no me preocupa.

Fíjese en una cosa que me acabo de dar cuenta, la diferencia en precio entre el soporte y la resistencia dibujados.... ~1.1€. ¿cuanto era el dividendo?8:

Lo anterior es un razonamiento pajamentalero mezclado con u wishfulcinquismo pertinaz.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Mar 2013)

.
Grandes logros de la UE:


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya sabemos de donde viene, eso lo tengo contemplado. Viene del quinto coño, no me preocupa.
> 
> Fíjese en una cosa que me acabo de dar cuenta, la diferencia en precio entre el soporte y la resistencia dibujados.... ~1.1€. ¿cuanto era el dividendo?8:
> 
> Lo anterior es un razonamiento pajamentalero mezclado con u wishfulcinquismo pertinaz.



Cuanto mas barato compres menor sera el riesgo que estaras asumiendo.Eon factura y gana mas ahora que en 1998.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuanto mas barato compres menor sera el riesgo que estaras asumiendo.Eon factura y gana mas ahora que en 1998.



Y la he comprado a precios de 1996.....

Ya en serio, puede bajar un 20% facil. 8% de dividendos más teniendo en cuenta que el DAX está en máximos.... :cook:

Pero vamos, como he dicho es solo parte de la posición. Iremos pillando algo más si baja hasta las siguientes paradas. Es mi plan anti-trinque castuzo.

Y ya vale de hablar de e.on... que me la vais a gafar!!!


Comentemos las siguientes imágenes: 

#1





#2





#3


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Mar 2013)

Lo que veo en el gráfico que ha colgado el pirata es que para ser una eléctrica, osea se supone que valor conservador, pega unos bandazos de chicharro que da gusto. De repente está en casi 20 ( nov 11) que me bajo a 12,5 que me subo a 19 otra vez que me bajo a 13 en solo 18 meses.
Vamos que como coja uno de esos rallys alcistas se planta en 19 de nuevo en 2-3 meses .

Pensaba pilla PTCs para el largo plazo pero me está empezando a hacer ojitos....:X


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya sabemos de donde viene, eso lo tengo contemplado. Viene del quinto coño, no me preocupa.
> 
> Fíjese en una cosa que me acabo de dar cuenta, la diferencia en precio entre el soporte y la resistencia dibujados.... ~1.1€. ¿cuanto era el dividendo?8:
> 
> Lo anterior es un razonamiento pajamentalero mezclado con u wishfulcinquismo pertinaz.



Efectivamente, está por encima exactamente el valor del dividendo. Decía lo del chart de largo plazo para ver el triple soporte.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Hablando de energeticas me gustaria saber la opinion de ENEL, lo poco que entiendo le veo una deuda demasiado grande y cada vez con menos entradas de dinero.
> 
> ¿Se le atraganta la compra de endesa?
> 
> ENEL SPA (ENEL:BrsaItaliana): Financial Statements - Businessweek



Nunca nos explicarán suficientemente la compra de Endesa. El precio estaba fuera de lugar y aún así entraron con la consecuente pérdida de valor para el accionista de ENEL.

Seguramente cuando se tira con pólvora ajena, es más fácil sacrificar los futuros beneficios ienso:ienso:ienso:

Operación muy extraña y superpelotazo de la Familia Entrecanales que hizo una operación perfecta.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Comentemos las siguientes imágenes:
> 
> #1
> 
> ...



Uhmmmm

ienso:






Spoiler


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El negocio eléctrico es un chollo y con un buen financiero es suficiente para ganar dinero. Los ingresos son regulados y siempre crecientes por lo que es normal que busquen ganar tamaño si la inversión (deuda) se retorna con margen de beneficio.
> 
> Además, cuando vienen problemas .... tienen activos que tienen valor y que generan ingresos. Esa es la diferencia entre Iberdrola y FCC por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



joputa, no me calientes el valor ::

Gacelillas, ni caso. La podremos pillar en 9,XX - 10,XX.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y la he comprado a precios de 1996.....
> 
> Ya en serio, puede bajar un 20% facil. 8% de dividendos más teniendo en cuenta que el DAX está en máximos.... :cook:
> 
> ...



Te lo digo yo: *En 10 años, te vas a forrar con EON*


----------



## maestro bebedor (18 Mar 2013)

Parece que no tocaran los depositos de mesos de 100.000, Eso si, la mordida a los superiores le van a pegar una buena mordida... Se habla de más de un 15%


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Recuento de ondas de Elliot del sp500 en 21 páginas...
> 
> S&P 500



Excelente aporte :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## vermer (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush, ¡¡un poco de solidaridad, coño!!. Piensa un poco en los que estamos con la tablet en el sillón con la mujer a unos centímetros y la suegra apostada con la repetidora y mirando de reojo. Estas cosas después de las 10, por dios. Me dais unos sustos del recop.n. Tengo que esquinarme, hacer gestos raros y decir en voz alta eso de "esto está fatal".


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Guybrush, ¡¡un poco de solidaridad, coño!!. Piensa un poco en los que estamos con la tablet en el sillón con la mujer a unos centímetros y la suegra apostada con la repetidora y mirando de reojo. Estas cosas después de las 10, por dios. Me dais unos sustos del recop.n. Tengo que esquinarme, hacer gestos raros y decir en voz alta eso de "esto está fatal".



Esa rubia del avatar ¿scarlett?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Guybrush, ¡¡un poco de solidaridad, coño!!. Piensa un poco en los que estamos con la tablet en el sillón con la mujer a unos centímetros y la suegra apostada con la repetidora y mirando de reojo. Estas cosas después de las 10, por dios. Me dais unos sustos del recop.n. Tengo que esquinarme, hacer gestos raros y decir en voz alta eso de "esto está fatal".



Pregúntele a su suegra 

"¿Eso que se le ve a la de la gimnasia es el hilito del tampax?

:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esa rubia del avatar ¿scarlett?



Yep, posando para jan vermeer


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush, ya queda menos

[YOUTUBE]wfSXhMzWoA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yep, posando para jan vermeer



Es demócrata y la faltan 15 kilos encima

[YOUTUBE]sCs4UbyGcDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roninn (18 Mar 2013)

Pero si internet esta hecho para el porno. 

Lo raro es estar mirando bolsa todo el santo dia.

- Cariño, que miras, no estaras pensando otra vez en piramidar en chicharrazos del continuo?
- No, no, nena, solo son fermosas jamelgas en explicito gangbang.
- Ah bueno que sea eso, y las colonial y las nokia ni mentarlas!


----------



## vermer (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es demócrata y la faltan 15 kilos encima



Por los kilos no te preocupes, porque los cogerá. Lo otro ya es más jodido, además tengo entendido que es una engreída de preocupar. Es igual. Ha dicho Francisco I que se le puede perdonar.

Scarlett, estás perdonada. Ahora, ya sabes, la penitencia... ::::::

Guybrush: a tu pregunta: lo siento, pero me falta la güevina suficiente incluso para referirme a "ella".


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Por los kilos no te preocupes, porque los cogerá. Lo otro ya es más jodido, además tengo entendido que es una engreída de preocupar. Es igual. Ha dicho Francisco I que se le puede perdonar.
> 
> Scarlett, estás perdonada. Ahora, ya sabes, la penitencia... ::::::
> 
> Guybrush: a tu pregunta: lo siento, pero me falta la güevina suficiente incluso para referirme a "ella".



Ya te digo que la perdono ::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ya te digo que la perdono ::


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ya te digo que la perdono ::




¿Y esto de dónde ha salido? ¿estaba comprobando si llevaba relleno?



¿No habrá video?:o


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Y esto de dónde ha salido? ¿estaba comprobando si llevaba relleno?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿No habrá video?:o



Me descojono: "I've touched scarlet's boobs" :XX::XX:::

A partir del 25"

[YOUTUBE]UBm6WorSuNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (18 Mar 2013)

off topic, leyendo el hilo de juanjillo me da que pensar:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/404807-ya-hipoteca-cancelada.html
En estos momentos en que además los depos son una porqueria, que haríais en mi situación, pago 180 de hipo y ahora mismo tengo los poquitos miles que me quedan, unos 18. Estaba esperando por algo digno, pero no se si es mejor dejarme unos 300 euros y dejarla abierta los 20 años que me quedan por pagar, más que nada por lo que pudiera pasar.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> off topic, leyendo el hilo de juanjillo me da que pensar:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/404807-ya-hipoteca-cancelada.html
> En estos momentos en que además los depos son una porqueria, que haríais en mi situación, pago 180 de hipo y ahora mismo tengo los poquitos miles que me quedan, unos 18. Estaba esperando por algo digno, pero no se si es mejor dejarme unos 300 euros y dejarla abierta los 20 años que me quedan por pagar, más que nada por lo que pudiera pasar.



Deuda = exclavitud


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es demócrata y la faltan 15 kilos encima
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sCs4UbyGcDY[/YOUTUBE]



ero te estas escuchando??Si esta perfecta!!! Desgraciado como me vas a convertir a la scarlett al lado oscuro de bush y rockefeller y encima con15 kilos extra encima.... Que "droja" dura te estas metiendo pal cuerpo


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

Yo solo la ponía 5 cm extra pero vamos por decir algo porque menudo bellezon. Para el que no la haya visto match point es muy recomendable


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlhfpU5IaYE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

otro fichaje

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h-qT6RxKps&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y la he comprado a precios de 1996.....
> 
> Ya en serio, puede bajar un 20% facil. 8% de dividendos más teniendo en cuenta que el DAX está en máximos.... :cook:
> 
> ...



Me habéis calentado.... Toma fiesta preguano (superalo) (aviso el vídeo lo quito en 5 min, que si no fijo que Calopez me censura)....


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me habéis calentado.... Toma fiesta preguano (superalo) (aviso el vídeo lo quito en 5 min, que si no fijo que Calopez me censura)
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsUQKw4ByVg&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Ossssssssssssssssssssssssstiiia tú :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ossssssssssssssssssssssssstiiia tú :Baile::Baile::Baile:



Si pudiera levantarme si levantar sospechas .... iba para allá.


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2013)

Yo tengo un montón de señales que indican que entre 1550 y 1620 como máximo (pero mejor el 1584) ..... la fiesta se acaba. En condiciones normales porque si Bernie se empeña ..... no hay quien puede con él. Su empeño está empeñando a los usanos por los restos pero es lo que hay.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2013)

Vaya, ponzi, me has sorprendido. Yo creía que solo pensabas en cash flows y cosas así...


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo solo la ponía 5 cm extra pero vamos por decir algo porque menudo bellezon. Para el que no la haya visto match point es muy recomendable
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlhfpU5IaYE&feature=youtube_gdata_player



lo que yo no sé es como un bellezón así puede estar (o estuvo) con Sean Penn, por dinero seguro que no.........


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya, ponzi, me has sorprendido. Yo creía que solo pensabas en cash flows y cosas así...




pecata ........... we're men


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pecata ........... we're men



... and think with the little head ::


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ... and think with the little head ::



Cerullo, capullo.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pecata ........... we're men





bertok dijo:


> ... and think with the little head ::



I see... ienso:


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya, ponzi, me has sorprendido. Yo creía que solo pensabas en cash flows y cosas así...



Hay espacio para todo.De hecho es mas ese video en realidad es una muestra perfecta de la secuencia de fibonacci  ...

http://www.portalplanetasedna.com.ar/divina_proporcion.htm

Si que ha debido ser fuertecillo si te he sacado de las sombras


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo que yo no sé es como un bellezón así puede estar (o estuvo) con Sean Penn, por dinero seguro que no.........



Son de cosas que demuestran que en esta vida nada es imposible


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ossssssssssssssssssssssssstiiia tú :Baile::Baile::Baile:







Janus dijo:


> Si pudiera levantarme si levantar sospechas .... iba para allá.



Mira que me gustan los numeros , pues yo no se pero a partir de la quinta perdi la cifra.Es de esos misterios sin descifrar...cuantas quedan dentro del hotel al final del video?


----------



## tarrito (19 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ossssssssssssssssssssssssstiiia tú :Baile::Baile::Baile:



y la peña preguntando qué hacer con los ahorrillos para que no se los Chiprericen!?

Ponzi tiene la respuesta


----------



## atman (19 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo que yo no sé es como un bellezón así puede estar (o estuvo) con Sean Penn, por dinero seguro que no.........




Cuando se tiene todo, cualquier cosa puede ser buena.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

Me he perdido la noche golfa???
A ver a ver..... :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

The ones who fight on the side of the Brothers of the HVEI watch
fight on the side of the living!!!

[YOUTUBE]lCQnSokNfXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2013)

Pero que clase de politicos tenemos?:2 datos 1)Francia se ha negado a esta tecnica2)Fijaros como todas son subcontratas de nueva creacion.Esto huele muy mal, se van a cargar toda la cornisa cantabrica.


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...a-Espana-quien-es-quien-en-el-shale-gas-.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero que clase de politicos tenemos?:2 datos 1)Francia se ha negado a esta tecnica2)Fijaros como todas son subcontratas de nueva creacion.Esto huele muy mal, se van a cargar toda la cornisa cantabrica.
> 
> 
> La revolución energética de EEUU llega a España: quién es quien en el 'shale gas' - elEconomista.es




Los politicos son unos vendidos de mierda, eso lo sabemos. Lo que tendrían que hacer los habitantes de esos lugares es informarse de la mierda que es el fracking. Luego plantarse allí con tres pares de cojones y que no pase un camión hostia ya!!


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2013)

,


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los politicos son unos vendidos de mierda, eso lo sabemos. Lo que tendrían que hacer los habitantes de esos lugares es informarse de la mierda que es el fracking. Luego plantarse allí con tres pares de cojones y que no pase un camión hostia ya!!



La gente por aquellos lares no veas la mala leche que se gasta, veremos si son capaces de pasarles por encima.De hecho historicamente han sido las zonas menos invadidas y algo que suele pasar desapercibido para los turistas es que en cantabria una de nuestras banderas son dos cabezas cortadas de dos santos que se opusieron a los romanos y fijate con atencion la torre que ves a su lado quizas te resulte familiar es la torre del oro de sevilla y el rio el guadalquivir.Fue puesto ahi para que nadie olvidase que los cantabros lucharon contra los arabes en sevilla

http://www.paginabierta.com/banderas_del_mundo/banderas/bandera_de_santander.jpg



http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santander_(Cantabria)


----------



## Fingolfin hijo de Finwë (19 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1hsfocVhqog?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1hsfocVhqog?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



bertok dijo:


> Ya te digo que la perdono ::


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me he perdido la noche golfa???
> A ver a ver..... :Baile: :Baile:



Te has perdido lo mejor, hasta pecata salió de su escondite


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2013)

Que parado esta esttra mas para la lona, a este paso no va a quedar ni el apuntador


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...licitar-concurso-de-acreedores.html#_Noticias


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me he perdido la noche golfa???
> A ver a ver..... :Baile: :Baile:



.
Podemos seguir, este es cortito, the sexiest woman alive:

[YOUTUBE]Wwu2j0r4z3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas y ejpertitos 

tengo el portatil con la jrafica o la pantalla fallando :ouch: espero poder repararlo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que parado esta esttra mas para la lona, a este paso no va a quedar ni el apuntador
> 
> 
> Renta Corporación estudia solicitar el concurso de acreedores - elEconomista.es




A este ritmo veremos pronto a empresas tipo pollos arenas en el ibex35 ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2013)

Buenos dias señorias y fiscales.

Andaba yo navegando con mas pena que gloria en busca del guano perdido cuando di con un cofre viejo y mal cerrado, al abrirlo un papel deteriorado y oscuro se hallaba en el mostrando el fiel reflejo de este falso alcismo brindandonos a los guaneros un rincon para la esperanza. Hoy mas que nunca pido que tomen este documento como palabra de dios.


----------



## Arrebonico (19 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señorias y fiscales.
> 
> Andaba yo navegando con mas pena que gloria en busca del guano perdido cuando di con un cofre viejo y mal cerrado, al abrirlo un papel deteriorado y oscuro se hallaba en el mostrando el fiel reflejo de este falso alcismo brindandonos a los guaneros un rincon para la esperanza. Hoy mas que nunca pido que tomen este documento como palabra de dios.



¿podría explicar un poco los campos de la tabla?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señorias y fiscales.
> 
> Andaba yo navegando con mas pena que gloria en busca del guano perdido cuando di con un cofre viejo y mal cerrado, al abrirlo un papel deteriorado y oscuro se hallaba en el mostrando el fiel reflejo de este falso alcismo brindandonos a los guaneros un rincon para la esperanza. Hoy mas que nunca pido que tomen este documento como palabra de dios.
> 
> ...



Yo veo un retroceso del 60%~70%

bertok sal de mi cuerpo!!!!!!! :: :: ::


----------



## Krim (19 Mar 2013)

Pero entonces ¿Los objetivos Franrianos se anulan?

¡¡HEREJES!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pero entonces ¿Los objetivos Franrianos se anulan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni mucho menos. El SP a los 1600, luego 900 o 1000 puntos para abajo.... :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

en el ibex lo mas importante es la jran bajista , mientras no la superemos los ojetivos flanderianos son pura fantasia :no:


----------



## pollastre (19 Mar 2013)

Señol Chinazo.... ¡ cuanto tiempo !


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Señol Chinazo.... ¡ cuanto tiempo !




puede decirnos como ve el panorama bursatil?

gracias

pero que demonios pasa hoy en 796x


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2013)

La tabla muestra como el ciclo alcista post hermanos de limon no es sustentado por los beneficios empresariales, o dicho de otro modo hay mucha mas euforia que resultados detras. 

Lo que ha puesto el autor es una comparativa con otros ciclos alcistas calcados al actual, en velocidad de subida, comparando esta muestra de irracionalidad con el resultado final. A mayor euforia irracional mayor caida.

Al cierre del trimestre anterior, comenzamos uno nuevo con caidas, lo que es algo positivo para este hilo. No digo que las caidas comiencen, pero hay muchos indicadores que aquello de mayo se hara bueno.

Porque es eso, o deberiamos comenzar a ver resultados empresariales mejores con incluso datos macro mejorando, u6 usana y esas cosas que estan pasando.

Mr.P, no estaba muerto estaba de parranda.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

pues MV maestro de sabiduria ve caidas a corto , pero una señal me dice que es hora de la esperanza :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en el ibex lo mas importante es la jran bajista , mientras no la superemos los ojetivos flanderianos son pura fantasia :no:



:baba:

JRAN BAJISTA tiene pinta de ser una linea en un grafica.

Del productor del triangulo roto quiero ver la JRAN BAJISTA.
Y no pasa nada si por problemas de guion se debe romper esa JRAN BAJISTA por unos miseros 1000 pipos. Seguira siendo un peliculon.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :baba:
> 
> JRAN BAJISTA tiene pinta de ser una linea en un grafica.
> 
> ...



estas deseando verlo eh mi helmano :no:


----------



## pollastre (19 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puede decirnos como ve el panorama bursatil?




Si esto fuera una partida de petanca, habría ganado el Sr. Juanfer, que fue el que dejó la bola más cerca: él tenía el 8090, por 8100 del Sr. FranR, y a mí se me fue a 8107.

Ahora tengo un 8125 como objetivo de segundo arreón, para lo cual el eje del canal principal trimestral fue convenientemente testado ayer, gracias a la colaboración de los chipriotas y su pequeño "affaire".

Si esta estructura aguanta, deberíamos ver segundo arreón, mínimo en este momento al 8125. Recordar que los niveles por algos cuantizados son completamente dinámicos y cambian cada día reaccionando al mercado, así que esta cifra (8125) no está ni mucho menos grabada en piedra.

Si la configuración no aguanta o viene algún susto un poco más serio (lo de Chipre hasta ahora no lo ha sido), podemos perder el 7850 y entonces hostia va, con barra libre hasta el 7550.


----------



## Arrebonico (19 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La tabla muestra como el ciclo alcista post hermanos de limon no es sustentado por los beneficios empresariales, o dicho de otro modo hay mucha mas euforia que resultados detras.
> 
> Lo que ha puesto el autor es una comparativa con otros ciclos alcistas calcados al actual, en velocidad de subida, comparando esta muestra de irracionalidad con el resultado final. A mayor euforia irracional mayor caida.
> 
> ...



Estoy tratando de correlacionar los campos de la tabla, y no hay forma, al menos linealmente. Ahora mismo estoy probando con log, exps, ... A ver si soy capaz de dar con algo bonito.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2013)

Suerte con las correlaciones yo hasta que no tenga mi Nobel no empezare con esas cosillas...

Gracias Jato por esta nueva pelicula pictografica. Espero que sea tan buena como la primera.


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Suerte con las correlaciones yo hasta que no tenga mi Nobel no empezare con esas cosillas...
> 
> Gracias Jato por esta nueva pelicula pictografica. Espero que sea tan buena como la primera.



Lo del jato es alte modelno. 8:


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Lo del jato es alte modelno. 8:





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Suerte con las correlaciones yo hasta que no tenga mi Nobel no empezare con esas cosillas...
> 
> Gracias Jato por esta nueva pelicula pictografica. Espero que sea tan buena como la primera.



No se metan con el Jato, ha bordado las líneas.
Denle ánimos, que no nos abandone.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Estoy tratando de correlacionar los campos de la tabla, y no hay forma, al menos linealmente. Ahora mismo estoy probando con log, exps, ... A ver si soy capaz de dar con algo bonito.



Muchos salen por TECNICO, otros supongo que por coñocimiento 







Y vamos, que el bear market post 2009 se zampó una mijica más que el 57%.... ::


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Muchos salen por TECNICO, otros supongo que por coñocimiento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué manía con las escalas logarítmicas. Cuando se habla de resistencias horizontales como es el caso, el valor de la resistencia no cambia sea cual sea la escala. Para eso es horizontal ::

Toma lección de nivelazo, maestro.


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Muchos salen por TECNICO, otros supongo que por coñocimiento
> 
> Y vamos, que el bear market post 2009 se zampó una mijica más que el 57%.... ::



Habéis visto la huella de Bernanke!! (la última barra de volumen :ouch


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué manía con las escalas logarítmicas. Cuando se habla de resistencias horizontales como es el caso, el valor de la resistencia no cambia sea cual sea la escala. Para eso es horizontal ::
> 
> Toma lección de nivelazo, maestro.



Mamona, lo he puesto en Log para que se vean bien los ciclos de los años 70 y 80 (70 puntazos en 6 años y 230 puntazos en 5años :


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mamona, lo he puesto en Log para que se vean bien los ciclos de los años 70 y 80 (70 puntazos en 6 años y 230 puntazos en 5años :



Se admite pulpo como animal de compañía. :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (19 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mamona, lo he puesto en Log para que se vean bien los ciclos de los años 70 y 80 (70 puntazos en 6 años y 230 puntazos en 5años :



Un log log plot !!!!! ::::::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué manía con las escalas logarítmicas. Cuando se habla de resistencias horizontales como es el caso, el valor de la resistencia no cambia sea cual sea la escala. Para eso es horizontal ::
> 
> Toma lección de nivelazo, maestro.



.
EN estas escalas temporales un gráfico logarítmico parece más adecuado, pero el HVEI35 resulta ser bastante pro-lineal, así que ya no se suele discutir sobre el tema.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

arrepentios ejpertitos porque se aproxima el armagedon :no:


----------



## Krim (19 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Un log log plot !!!!! ::::::



En realidad lin-log, Maese. Que aunque yo sea un trader pésimo, eso lo controlo bien


----------



## kemao2 (19 Mar 2013)

Por cierto. ¿Alguien conoce alguna aplicación para el movil que sea buena y de precios en tiempo real aunque sea de pago?.

¿Alguien usa alguna?


----------



## Drinito (19 Mar 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> Por cierto. ¿Alguien conoce alguna aplicación para el movil que sea buena y de precios en tiempo real aunque sea de pago?.
> 
> ¿Alguien usa alguna?



Yo tengo la de expansión y estoy contento con ella

Enviado desde mi UMI X1 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (19 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> En realidad lin-log, Maese. Que aunque yo sea un trader pésimo, eso lo controlo bien




Oh, pero si yo sólo quería dar por _culé _al DON.... sea comprensivo conmigo ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> EN estas escalas temporales un gráfico logarítmico parece más adecuado, pero el HVEI35 resulta ser bastante pro-lineal, así que ya no se suele discutir sobre el tema.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> En realidad lin-log, Maese. Que aunque yo sea un trader pésimo, eso lo controlo bien



Es por mi firma


----------



## pollastre (19 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es por mi firma




Ve lo que ocurre... Por ir a comentar su firma, otros foreros me sacan los colores.

El comportamiento de Ud. y de su firma, es inaceptable.

Hablarán los cañones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ve lo que ocurre... Por ir a comentar su firma, otros foreros me sacan los colores.
> 
> El comportamiento de Ud. y de su firma, es inaceptable.
> 
> Hablarán los cañones.



coño!! Al final la culpa va a ser mia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

empieza la operacion " guano duradero " :no:


----------



## kemao2 (19 Mar 2013)

Drinito dijo:


> Yo tengo la de expansión y estoy contento con ella
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1 usando Tapatalk 2




¿Y es en tiempo real? ¿es gratis?


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2013)

que ha pasado, menuda apertura anal


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que ha pasado, menuda apertura anal



cuida ese lenguaje pocayo , que estas en el hvei un hilo decente :no:


----------



## Krim (19 Mar 2013)

Pandorian!! (Si alguien tiene la imagen, se agradece).


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

hordas bajistas no os exalteis por la gacelas que han de caer , ya que mañana tendran que caer aun mas :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

porque habeis desafiado a la jran bajista , insensatos ejpertitos :ouch:

ahora aprendereis a temer lo que no conoceis :no:


----------



## gamba (19 Mar 2013)

Ha llegado el día que muchos temíamos: Carpatos ha enloquecido!!!:


16:26:41 h.	
Situación intradía	[Imprimir]	


Piensa algo bonito, piensa algo bonito, piensa algo bonito....


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

gamba dijo:


> Ha llegado el día que muchos temíamos: Carpatos ha enloquecido!!!:
> 
> 
> 16:26:41 h.
> ...



carpatos siempre estuvo loco , loco por pandoro :vomito:


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2013)

Hola, ke ase?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hola, ke ase?



ke ase ustec con esa foto de poli ? :


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2013)

coño los politicos chipriotas de copas, amenazado con salirse del euro

PD:+70 puntos en 10 minutos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

Mientras, en el país donde los unicornios de colores .....

[YOUTUBE]qxtnmeEJrPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

cerramos el corto ibex 8600-8255 y cargamos largos 8255 :Baile:


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Mar 2013)

¡Señol albitro!
¡La hora!


----------



## Krim (19 Mar 2013)

La cuestión es que a mi me parece que el volúmen...no es el que debiera para una pandorada así....


----------



## Proteus (19 Mar 2013)

La Bolsa de Atenas de despeña un 3,85% en el primer día de negociación tras el rescate de Chipre. Los bancos del selectivo ASE ceden un entre un 14% y un 12%. Las mayores pérdidas son para la firma de inversión Marfin Investment, que se deja un 24% de su valor


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Mar 2013)

Todo al guano, y la basura de Bankia en verde... Lo que hay que ver.


----------



## atman (19 Mar 2013)

UK urges Cyprus expats to switch banks - FT.com


*UK sends plane-load of cash to Cyprus for its troops*

Reuters' Peter Griffiths reports:

Britain said on Tuesday it had sent one million euros ($1.30 million) in cash to Cyprus aboard a military plane for its troops on the island in case cash machines and debit cards stop working.

"An RAF flight left for Cyprus this afternoon with 1M on board as a contingency measure to provide military personnel and their families with emergency loans in the event that cash machines and debit cards stop working completely," the Ministry of Defence said in a statement.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Mar 2013)

Pero que bonito...

Esto es majia


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Mar 2013)

Sin gafas de Pollasfranesmatrix  parece que el volumen no acompaña,
¿Están meneando el árbol y es MM quien nos compra el paper (hola título del hilo)?
¿o ya es acaso que mis gafas son totalmente opacas de alcismo y no veo al negro que viene tras de mi?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos el corto ibex 8600-8255 y cargamos largos 8255 :Baile:



bravo maestro por fin acierta , cierre de gap y rebotito eh :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (19 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Sin gafas de Pollasfranesmatrix  parece que el volumen no acompaña,
> ¿Están meneando el árbol y es MM quien nos compra el paper (hola título del hilo)?
> ¿o ya es acaso que mis gafas son totalmente opacas de alcismo y no veo al negro que viene tras de mi?



Yo veo lo mismo, la verdad...pero fiarse de mi criterio en Bolsa suele ser un consejo pésimo, así que no sé, estoy confundido.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Mar 2013)

Hoy Pandoro está trabajando al punto de nieve con los largos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Mar 2013)

ahora quedaria cerrar el gap de 6756...... mucha caida


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ahora quedaria cerrar el gap de 6756...... mucha caida



si te refieres al ibex , ahi no hay gap ienso:


----------



## kemao2 (19 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bravo maestro por fin acierta , cierre de gap y rebotito eh :Aplauso:




jaja es cierto. Yalodeciayo le ha faltado


----------



## juanfer (19 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Si esto fuera una partida de petanca, habría ganado el Sr. Juanfer, que fue el que dejó la bola más cerca: él tenía el 8090, por 8100 del Sr. FranR, y a mí se me fue a 8107.
> 
> Ahora tengo un 8125 como objetivo de segundo arreón, para lo cual el eje del canal principal trimestral fue convenientemente testado ayer, gracias a la colaboración de los chipriotas y su pequeño "affaire".
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Sr Pollastre.

Faltaba en el DAX un viajecito a los 78xx.


----------



## juanfer (19 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> UK urges Cyprus expats to switch banks - FT.com
> 
> 
> *UK sends plane-load of cash to Cyprus for its troops*
> ...



Los Uk ya salieron con una visita de pandoro después de la quiebra de los bancos Islandeses, que al final, solo rescataron los depósitos de los nacionales. En definitiva los ahorros en las entidades quebradas de los british se esfumaron.

Eso es lo malo de tener el dinero en un país que no es el tuyo.


----------



## juanfer (19 Mar 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿Y es en tiempo real? ¿es gratis?



Normalmente, los brokers medio buenos te ofrecen aplicaciones para poder trabajar en tiempo real en el movil android.

Pero bueno, elige la plataforma y mira si lleva para movil.

Plataformas de Trading | Software de Trading


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

Sabéis como se llama el Gobernador del banco central de Chipre??



Spoiler



Panicos Demetriades



::


----------



## tarrito (19 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sabéis como se llama el Gobernador del banco central de Chipre??
> 
> 
> 
> ...







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2013)

Os linko a un excelente documento que aportó ayer el forero Boquiman

S&P 500


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Os linko a un excelente documento que aportó ayer el forero Boquiman
> 
> S&P 500



Está cojonudo, me lo paso al kindle para estudiarlo mejor 

Thanks boquiman


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



Hoyja que es en serio!!!!!

https://www.google.es/search?q=Panicos+Demetriades&aq=f&oq=panicos&aqs=chrome.1.57j59j0l2j62.2403&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Mar 2013)

No de los chipriotas.... y ahora que? Gap de -5% manana en el ibex?


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2013)

Sector bancario europeo:







A pesar de Chipre, mantienen la cotización encarrilada. Lo interesante del gráfico no está en el soporte -aunque también puede dar juego-, sino por encima, pues es muy revelador que tan próximo a la resistencia empiece a dibujar una figura clara que de romper por arriba infundiría muchos ánimos a los inversores. Cuidado.

Estas semanas los medios han tenido un sinfín de oportunidades de hacer sangre de ciertas noticias y, no obstante, la prensa tampoco nos ha regalado mensajes especialmente alarmantes (caso USA con el abismo fiscal, por ejemplo). Básicamente lo que vengo a decir es lo de siempre, esto tiene pinta de techo y no de movimiento de continuidad, así que aunque técnicamente seguimos laterales, cuando no alcistas en algunos índices, un escape por arriba seguiría sin ser un gesto suficiente. En el caso del sector bancario la resistencia está a un 4% de los máximos alcanzados por el índice, vale la pena tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Mar 2013)

El BCE se baja los pantalones


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Sector bancario europeo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo con esto, mis indicadores IF están indicando compra con más fuerza que para el mismo precio el 26 de Febrero!!!!


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Mar 2013)

Buenasssss, sigo viva.

El peponazo del IBEX va a ser de órdago.

¿Fuente? Los 4 mails que tengo preguntándome que comprar desde que ha salido la noticia del impuesto a los depósitos de Montoro para cubrir el déficit de las CCAA.

Y me preguntan a mi....imagínen cual es el nivel financiero de mi entorno para que yo sea su referente en inversiones...pésimo


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> No de los chipriotas.... y ahora que? Gap de -5% manana en el ibex?



cuanto te falta por aprender gacelilla :ouch: 

con paciencia y sapiencia , pero sobretodo con humildad se alcanza el conocimiento


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo con esto, mis indicadores IF están indicando compra con más fuerza que para el mismo precio el 26 de Febrero!!!!



no le sobra razon señol franERRE y lo que es peor , nisiquiera e imagina lo que se esta cocinando :ouch:


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo con esto, mis indicadores IF están indicando compra con más fuerza que para el mismo precio el 26 de Febrero!!!!



Vamos que al final tiene toda la pinta de que el título del hilo va a cumplirse xD


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

seguid desafiando a la jran bajista , seguid :rolleye:


----------



## Krim (19 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no le sobra razon señol franERRE y lo que es peor , nisiquiera e imagina lo que se esta cocinando :ouch:



Espera espera espera. ¿Estás diciendo peponazo?

Ay Dios...


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Deuda = exclavitud



Me estoy revisando el hilo y veo esto con lo que estoy 100% de acuerdo.

Lo me jode es que en este país a los que no tienen deudas propias los están endeudando esta panda de malnacidos que tenemos por gobernantes.

Debemos estar ya en un 104% del PIB, esto no se sostiene.

Por cierto, ¿medio hilo hablando de tetas y culos?....me voy unas semanas y cuando vuelvo esto en lugar del hilo del Ibex es Sodoma y Gomorra :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Espera espera espera. ¿Estás diciendo peponazo?
> 
> Ay Dios...



esta ustec un poco perdidito , MV el maestro de sabiduria esta anunciando guano de calidad y ustec me sale con peponazo :o


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Vamos que al final tiene toda la pinta de que el título del hilo va a cumplirse xD



Normalmente Luis habla del SP, y sigue 40 puntos por encima del 1 de marzo...


----------



## vermer (19 Mar 2013)

First Solar paso de los 27, 5 que pedía Janus y con algo de volumen . Será suficiente para el despegue?


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> First Solar paso de los 27, 5 que pedía Janus y con algo de volumen . Será suficiente para el despegue?




Me preguntaba lo mismo.:ouch:


----------



## pollastre (19 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Sin gafas de Pollasfranesmatrix  parece que el volumen no acompaña,
> ¿Están meneando el árbol y es MM quien nos compra el paper (hola título del hilo)?
> ¿o ya es acaso que mis gafas son totalmente opacas de alcismo y no veo al negro que viene tras de mi?



Póngase largo, miteniente.



Krim dijo:


> Yo veo lo mismo, la verdad...pero fiarse de mi criterio en Bolsa suele ser un consejo pésimo, así que no sé, estoy confundido.



Póngase largo, Krim.



muertoviviente dijo:


> si te refieres al ibex , ahi no hay gap ienso:



Ehm.... póngase corto, Gatencio. 
Total, sé que va con papertrading, así que no me da cargo de conciencia trolearle. No perderá un duro de platita real. ::


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Normalmente Luis habla del SP, y sigue 40 puntos por encima del 1 de marzo...



que le dicen sus niveles ¿peponazo?


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Póngase largo, miteniente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pienso lo mismo, en 30 minutos +30 puntos (DAX) + 70 puntos (IBEX)

a ver si Fran coincide.......


----------



## tarrito (19 Mar 2013)

Sr. P, 
ponga un disclaimer o "argo", que aluego el mercao es mü joputesco

IMHO 8:

de regalo :X

[YOUTUBE]pU1SnVQbleM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (19 Mar 2013)

Na cosa te digo, mas si aquestos faldriqueros, tras los años ha que llevamos desfaciendo entuertos contra malhadados molinos de viento.... si tras aquestos años siguen empensando que la opinión de los ajenos, por más que resplandecientes caballeros parecieren aquellos, resulta empresa venturosa como para fiar la plata propia.... 

... entonces te digo, ¡ay, te digo!... que no fueren dignos gobernadores de la ínsula de Bataria, vive Dios.





Monlovi dijo:


> Sr. P,
> ponga un disclaimer o "argo", que aluego el mercao es mü joputesco
> 
> IMHO 8:
> ...


----------



## Krim (20 Mar 2013)




----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

Pero esto que es?

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/econom...das-por-el-impuesto-sobre-los-depositos-.html


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Mar 2013)

yo he analizado un poco el gráfico del POP, y me parece que se va a tomar por culo


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenasssss, sigo viva.
> 
> El peponazo del IBEX va a ser de órdago.
> 
> ...



Es un poco tarde. Las empresas excelentes ya no estan baratas.Tendran que asumir riesgos, no queda otra (conoco,iberdrola,eon,sanofi...).O eligen empresas con ingresos recurrentes jugandosela a una sola carta o algun fondo bien diversificado como el bestinfond o el holding de buffet, berkishare.


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

Bufff da igual por donde lo mires ninguna accion da suficiente seguridad como medida 100% viable frente al corralito.En el ibex quitamos bancos y constructoras y nos quedamos con inditex,gas,iberdrola,endesa,enagas,bme,viscofan,ree,dia,grifols,repsol,telefonica,acerinox.O barato con problemas o bien gestionadas y caras:


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bufff da igual por donde lo mires ninguna accion da suficiente seguridad como medida 100% viable frente al corralito.En el ibex quitamos bancos y constructoras y nos quedamos con inditex,gas,iberdrola,endesa,enagas,bme,viscofan,ree,dia,grifols,repsol,telefonica,acerinox.O barato con problemas o bien gestionadas y caras:



Ponzi, ¿Qué es lo que te gusta de Iberdrola en particular, ¿Es por el tema de ser una empresa del sector energetico y por lo tanto tienen un negocio en principio bastante bien asegurado - por los castuzos -, cash flows estables? ¿O es por su apuesta por las renovables en el L/P?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Na cosa te digo, mas si aquestos faldriqueros, tras los años ha que llevamos desfaciendo entuertos contra malhadados molinos de viento.... si tras aquestos años siguen empensando que la opinión de los ajenos, por más que resplandecientes caballeros parecieren aquellos, resulta empresa venturosa como para fiar la plata propia....
> 
> ... entonces te digo, ¡ay, te digo!... que no fueren dignos gobernadores de la ínsula de Bataria, vive Dios.



Ya estamos???????????? :no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Mar 2013)

Buenos días. Parece que hoy toca romería portuguesa. A ver si sale el sol o cae un chaparrón. En cualquier caso ahí está la Fed para arreglarlo esta tarde.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos y gaceleridos variedad leoncio ( ejpertitos )


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿Qué es lo que te gusta de Iberdrola en particular, ¿Es por el tema de ser una empresa del sector energetico y por lo tanto tienen un negocio en principio bastante bien asegurado - por los castuzos -, cash flows estables? ¿O es por su apuesta por las renovables en el L/P?



Es un poco por todo pero principalmente por sus ingresos estables y en diferentes monedas aunque su mix energetico es verdad que esta muy bien diversificado.Estarian mejor con algo menos de deuda pero al ser un sector tan conservador y con activos estrategicos con fuerte demanda no es algo que me preocupe. Si miras la caja de operaciones de muchas electricas o telecos a largo plazo son negocios que cada dia mueven mas dinero, otra cosa es que hagan con ese dinero o sus niveles de endeudamiento.Quebrar uno de estos dos negocios es ser muy manazas.Iberdrola para mi vale sobre 5,5, tampoco es que cotice con un gran descuento pero dentro de 10 años ellos u otros seguro que siguen cobrandote la luz.


----------



## pollastre (20 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya estamos???????????? :no::no::no::no::no::no:





Hoygale, chúngale.... que la recomendación del "Analisto de la Malta" :: no va mal, son ya +50 pips antes de la apertura del contado :cook:


----------



## sr.anus (20 Mar 2013)

Peponian! Buenos dias


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos el corto ibex 8600-8255 y cargamos largos 8255 :Baile:



cerramos el larguito 8255-8410 :baba: abrimos cortos 8410 :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (20 Mar 2013)

Smithson, Peponian & Co. de libro.... +1200 netos en apertura, compran como si el mañana no existiera o algo así.

Marquen el 1-800-MALTA(*) para más análisis personalizados... porque su cartera es importante para nosotros ! :::: 


(*) 12,85€/minuto, impuestos no incluídos


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Mar 2013)

alguien, a parte del gato, cree que ya hemos tocado maximos diarios????


----------



## atman (20 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien, a parte del gato, cree que ya hemos tocado maximos diarios????



Yo creo que hay posibilidades, sí... pero nunca estaré de acuerdo con el gato...


----------



## peseteuro (20 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien, a parte del gato, cree que ya hemos tocado maximos diarios????



En breve cerrará el corto y abrirá largos nuevamente igual hasta antes de las 10:00  (por su bien)


----------



## TenienteDan (20 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Smithson, Peponian & Co. de libro.... +1200 netos en apertura, compran como si el mañana no existiera o algo así.
> 
> Marquen el 1-800-MALTA(*) para más análisis personalizados... porque su cartera es importante para nosotros ! ::::
> 
> ...



Gracias"!! y por lo de ayer más!! :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria , el zahori :no: no hay porvenir para aquellos que se resistan a mi poderio y a mi superior superioridad :bla:


----------



## Krim (20 Mar 2013)

Probamos el punto neutro a las 10 y para arriba. He dicho.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos el larguito 8255-8410 :baba: abrimos cortos 8410 :Baile:



cerramos el cortito 8410-8330 :baba: nos mantenemos en liquidez y al acecho , para saltar en cualquier momento sobre algun ejpertito :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Mar 2013)

porque sube ahoraaaa??????????


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> porque sube ahoraaaa??????????



para robar la platita de las gacelillas , tanto tiempo y aun no te das cuen mi helmano :o


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2013)

Saludos a todos tras unas fallas que me han quitado 4 años de vida. 

Resumen de mi situación actual (a 10.08am del 20/3), en un mes de marzo que está siendo bastante malo por ahora:

Amadeus: +3.2%
CAF: -10.6%
Gamesa: -1.2%

La carga es en Amadeus y CAF muy parecida, y en GAM algo menor (2.700 títulos).


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos el cortito 8410-8330 :baba: nos mantenemos en liquidez y al acecho , para saltar en cualquier momento sobre algun ejpertito :Baile:



abrimos cortos nuevamente 8358 :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abrimos cortos nuevamente 8358 :Baile:



la señal ..........
hay que ponerse largo


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la señal ..........
> hay que ponerse largo



.
YA te digo, estoy vigilando mis alertas porque están a puntito de darme señal de entrada, y veo el mensaje ... esto son casi 200 puntos arriba hasta los 8.544 de FranR.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Smithson, Peponian & Co. de libro.... +1200 netos en apertura, compran como si el mañana no existiera o algo así.
> 
> Marquen el 1-800-MALTA(*) para más análisis personalizados... porque su cartera es importante para nosotros ! ::::
> 
> ...



Y si nos pone el SL y el SP (asumo que el SP serán 8125) el pirata le envia unas boobies... 

Tenga en cuenta que tiene que competir contra el Jato Contrarian Trading System, y está imbatible el tio... :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la señal ..........
> hay que ponerse largo





Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YA te digo, estoy vigilando mis alertas porque están a puntito de darme señal de entrada, y veo el mensaje ... esto son casi 200 puntos arriba hasta los 8.544 de FranR.



no hay temor entre las hordas bajistas , los cortos son ganadores :no: en algo va a tener razon franERRE pero primero nos daremos un paseo por las profundidades :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

Os acordais?A estos les sobra liquidez


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...-acciones-propias-a-553-euros-.html#_Noticias


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es un poco tarde. Las empresas excelentes ya no estan baratas.Tendran que asumir riesgos, no queda otra (conoco,iberdrola,eon,sanofi...).O eligen empresas con ingresos recurrentes jugandosela a una sola carta o algun fondo bien diversificado como el bestinfond o el holding de buffet, berkishare.



Yo llevo en liquidez más de un mes.

Se ve todo de un relajado así que hasta tiene su gracia ::


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2013)

¿Cuándo piensa hablarme alguien de Adveo (Unipapel)?

Desde el doble suelo de los 10.50 (aprox) va a por el tercer intento de ruptura al techo de los 12. Si lo lograra, quizá le quede un paseíto al alza.


----------



## Felix (20 Mar 2013)

Lo traigo calentito
Colgados de Chipre – Economía Directa 20-03-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Lo traigo calentito
> Colgados de Chipre – Economía Directa 20-03-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja



lo que digan 5 o 20 gacelas incluso un colectivo entero de gacelas , no tiene la menor importancia :no:


----------



## Hannibal (20 Mar 2013)

Chipre rechaza el presupuesto, ahora sí que se habla abiertamente de una salida del euro y la bolsa va pa'rriba.

Nunca llegué a entender la bolsa, pero cada día la entiendo aún menos. Y tú jato tampoco, así que no me vengas con hordas bajistas y tonterías varias ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo llevo en liquidez más de un mes.
> 
> Se ve todo de un relajado así que hasta tiene su gracia ::



Creo que estamos en mitad del ojo del huracán, al igual que en la naturaleza hay un pequeño periodo de tiempo donde la gente se cree que ya ha pasado todo cuando en realidad están en mitad de la tormenta. Si vas a entrar mira bien donde, no arriesgues todo y no metas todos los huevos en la misma cesta.Si tuviese que protegerme con un solo activo frente al corralito seria con el bestinfond pero asumiendo que como esto se ponga al rojo vivo a corto plazo puedo tener perdidas potenciales aunque a largo seran compensadas sin problema.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2013)

Compradas 550 Unipapel a 12.02. 

Creo que si consolida por encima de 12 un par de jornadas volará. Si pierde los 11.50 o similares... por patas.


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

Vaya dilema no se como explicar a amigos y familiares la que se les viene encima y lo peor que es gente ajena a la bolsa.


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que estamos en mitad del ojo del huracán, al igual que en la naturaleza hay un pequeño periodo de tiempo donde la gente se cree que ya ha pasado todo cuando en realidad están en mitad de la tormenta. Si vas a entrar mira bien donde, no arriesgues todo y no metas todos los huevos en la misma cesta.Si tuviese que protegerme con un solo activo frente al corralito seria con el bestinfond pero asumiendo que como esto se ponga al rojo vivo a corto plazo puedo tener perdidas potenciales aunque a largo seran compensadas sin problema.



No, no voy a entrar.

No es buen momento para gacelillas como yo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya dilema no se como explicar a amigos y familiares la que se les viene encima y lo peor que es gente ajena a la bolsa.



.
PUES yo ayer tuve cola en lo que ya voy a llamar Mad-Max Consulting, que si que hago con esto, que si no sería mejor lo otro; por teléfono, e-mail, guasap, presencial, etc ...

La verdad es que el momento de tomar decisiones fue hace años, no ahora.

Ahora es fácil equivocarse.

Lo único que no ha variado en este tiempo en mis recomendaciones es: No endeudarse, o reducir las deudas al máximo.


----------



## TenienteDan (20 Mar 2013)

No se si se ha puesto aquí...

El Montoro se ha puesto cachondo con lo de Chipre:
Montoro anuncia un impuesto "moderado" a los depósitos para compensar a las CCAA afectadas - elEconomista.es


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Mar 2013)

gato, ya no hablas??????


----------



## grillo35 (20 Mar 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Chipre rechaza el presupuesto, ahora sí que se habla abiertamente de una salida del euro y la bolsa va pa'rriba.
> 
> Nunca llegué a entender la bolsa, pero cada día la entiendo aún menos. Y tú jato tampoco, así que no me vengas con hordas bajistas y tonterías varias ::




Te refieres a que sube la bolsa de chipre o el resto?


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No, no voy a entrar.
> 
> No es buen momento para gacelillas como yo.



Alguna cosilla si que hay maja pero hay que asumir riesgos. Desde luego tenerlo todo en efectivo en una cuenta corriente con la sonrisa de Montoro detrás no es muy recomendable.


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> PUES yo ayer tuve cola en lo que ya voy a llamar Mad-Max Consulting, que si que hago con esto, que si no sería mejor lo otro; por teléfono, e-mail, guasap, presencial, etc ...
> 
> La verdad es que el momento de tomar decisiones fue hace años, no ahora.
> ...



El tema es que poca gente sabe que me muevo en este mundillo. Hace años llegue a la conclusión que es mejor no hablar de determinados temas en publico. Procuro no meter mucho miedo y a ser posible que sean ellos los que vean en que situación real estamos pero es que muy difícil.Como le dices a alguien que toda la vida ha invertido en depósitos que lo mas seguro es tenerlo diversificado en bolsa, metales e inmuebles.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (20 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> gato, ya no hablas??????



Pandoro le está haciendo unos trabajillos jejeje.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

no hay porvenir para los larguistas , solo mas zanahoria para meterlas en la trampa :no:


----------



## juanfer (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El tema es que poca gente sabe que me muevo en este mundillo. Hace años llegue a la conclusión que es mejor no hablar de determinados temas en publico. Procuro no meter mucho miedo y a ser posible que sean ellos los que vean en que situación real estamos pero es que muy difícil.Como le dices a alguien que toda la vida ha invertido en depósitos que lo mas seguro es tenerlo diversificado en bolsa, metales e inmuebles.



Yo antes les contaba que la situación estaba muy mal y tal, la mayoría piensa que esto es un bache y que a final de año remontaremos y sino como muy tarde el año que viene, te tratan de pesimista y es como predicar en el desierto. 

Así que ahora solo escucho, y solo le explico como esta la situación al que me pregunta.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El tema es que poca gente sabe que me muevo en este mundillo. Hace años llegue a la conclusión que es mejor no hablar de determinados temas en publico. Procuro no meter mucho miedo y a ser posible que sean ellos los que vean en que situación real estamos pero es que muy difícil.Como le dices a alguien que toda la vida ha invertido en depósitos que lo mas seguro es tenerlo diversificado en bolsa, metales e inmuebles.




.
Pues ahora está aprendiendo la gente de la forma que aprende la mayoría: a ostias. Que los pisos nunca bajan, pues toma ostia. Que el dinero en el banco es sagrado y el Estado lo garantiza, pues otra. Que no te pueden bajar el sueldo, pues otra. Que es muy difícil que te despidan porque no sé que (soy empleado público, trabajo en un banco, trabajo en una grande del ibex, etc), pues otras cuantas, etc ...

Están cayendo los mantras tan rápido que ahora ya es cuestión de coger carrerilla, aprovechando el desconcierto de la gente


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo antes les contaba que la situación estaba muy mal y tal, la mayoría piensa que esto es un bache y que a final de año remontaremos y sino como muy tarde el año que viene, te tratan de pesimista y es como predicar en el desierto.
> 
> Así que ahora solo escucho, y solo le explico como esta la situación al que me pregunta.



Estoy tratando de dosificar la medicina.No se si lo conseguire a tiempo. Hace meses dije me comprare un piso por el corralito que se avecina,alguno se penso que estaba bromeando, hoy se lo toman mas en serio.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy tratando de dosificar la medicina.No se si lo conseguire a tiempo. Hace meses dije me comprare un piso por el corralito que se avecina,alguno se penso que estaba bromeando, hoy se lo toman mas en serio.



.
ESO me comentó ayer una señora, que su hija veinteañera tiene unos ahorrillos y le parecía que era mejor comprar un piso ("el que fuera, decía") antes que arriesgarse a perder los ahorros.

Le dije que era una opción, desde luego, y me acordé de lo que has comentado tú este tiempo, y cómo has razonado la compra, pero la verdad es que yo sigo sin verlo. Un -30% de los precios actuales reales no tendría dudas, pero ahora ... ::


----------



## grillo35 (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy tratando de dosificar la medicina.No se si lo conseguire a tiempo. Hace meses dije me comprare un piso por el corralito que se avecina,alguno se penso que estaba bromeando, hoy se lo toman mas en serio.



Por el amor de dios hermoso. Hay unas cuantas opciones mucho mejores para proteger tu patrimonio antes que comprarte un zulo es este estercolero de pais...:ouch:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Mar 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Por el amor de dios hermoso. Hay unas cuantas opciones mucho mejores para proteger tu patrimonio antes que comprarte un zulo es este estercolero de pais...:ouch:



Si es para vivir, con los precios que ahora se ven no veo mala inversión en absoluto comprar un zulo e independizarte de caseros abusones, con todos los problemas que acarrean. Por no decir que por lo menos ya tienes un sitio donde vivir. Más aún si finalmente hay corralito en España, hecho que hoy por hoy, nadie está 100% seguro ni de que suceda o ni de que no.

El dinero líquido (en cualquiera de sus formatos) será arrebatado a los ahorradores de mil y una maneras, como les está pasando a nuestros camaradas chipriotas.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Mar 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Te refieres a que sube la bolsa de chipre o el resto?



A todas, pero por qué carajo siguen subiendo? ::

Imagino que buena parte de culpa la tiene la QE3 americana, porque ya sabemos que al final aquí se hace lo que diga Wall St., y otra parte será porque quizá aquí no se imprimen billetes pero sí se compra deuda soberana, y como el dinero no llega directamente al pueblo, no se nota tanto la inflación.


----------



## tarrito (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El tema es que poca gente sabe que me muevo en este mundillo.



cómo que no!?
le tenemos calao

usted es el Ponzi, del hilo del Ibex de burbuja.info


buenooo ... de este chantaje voy a sacar unos dinerillos ::


----------



## juanfer (20 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ESO me comentó ayer una señora, que su hija veinteañera tiene unos ahorrillos y le parecía que era mejor comprar un piso ("el que fuera, decía") antes que arriesgarse a perder los ahorros.
> 
> Le dije que era una opción, desde luego, y me acordé de lo que has comentado tú este tiempo, y cómo has razonado la compra, pero la verdad es que yo sigo sin verlo. Un -30% de los precios actuales reales no tendría dudas, pero ahora ... ::



Lo que pasa es que hoy por hoy los que tengan ahorros en cash en depósitos de mas de 100.000 euros, van a tener más intranquilidad que hace 1 semana, pero menos de los que deben más de 100.000 euros.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que hoy por hoy los que tengan ahorros en cash en depósitos de mas de 100.000 euros, van a tener más intranquilidad que hace 1 semana, pero menos de los que deben más de 100.000 euros.



¿por qué lo dices? Los que deben más de 100.000 euros siempre han estado intranquilos, salvo los funcionarios 

El peligro viene para los que tienen cash, ya que entre impuestos a los depósitos, límites al interés, y ahora posibles quitas en caso de rescate... más vale invertir en latunes.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Por el amor de dios hermoso. Hay unas cuantas opciones mucho mejores para proteger tu patrimonio antes que comprarte un zulo es este estercolero de pais...:ouch:



Como inversión, 100% de acuerdo. Como lugar donde vivir, al menos te ahorras el alquiler, y te aseguras que no tienes que batallar contra periodos vacío o impagos, como sí deberías hacer si fuese una inversión.

Como todo en esta vida, hay compras y compras. Si adquieres algo por 100.000 euros (asumiendo que en 2007 se vendiese por 180.000), en el tiempo que tarde la vivienda en corregir, quizá hayas gastado más en alquiler+riesgo de corralito+impuestos de Montoro.

¿Cuáles son las opciones que usted sugiere? Porque estoy seguro de que tanto los metales, como las cuentas en el extranjero, la bolsa, los depósitos, los fondos de inversión, las obras de arte... tienen sus pros.... Y sus contras.


----------



## juanfer (20 Mar 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿por qué lo dices? Los que deben más de 100.000 euros siempre han estado intranquilos, salvo los funcionarios
> 
> El peligro viene para los que tienen cash, ya que entre impuestos a los depósitos, límites al interés, y ahora posibles quitas en caso de rescate... más vale invertir en latunes.



Al que tiene cash en el malo malísimo de los escenarios mas malos puede perder parte de la pasta. El que tenga ese nivel de deudas posiblemente no las podrá pagar en la vida, aunque sea funcionario.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Mar 2013)

*Amigos, recordad que en este momento hay miles y miles de camaradas chipriotras arrepintiéndose de no haber comprado vivienda cuando podían, más aún con esos ahorros que les han robado y que ya no volverán a ver nunca.*

Y no digo más.


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ESO me comentó ayer una señora, que su hija veinteañera tiene unos ahorrillos y le parecía que era mejor comprar un piso ("el que fuera, decía") antes que arriesgarse a perder los ahorros.
> 
> Le dije que era una opción, desde luego, y me acordé de lo que has comentado tú este tiempo, y cómo has razonado la compra, pero la verdad es que yo sigo sin verlo. Un -30% de los precios actuales reales no tendría dudas, pero ahora ... ::



Comprar cualquier cosa simplemente por protegerse es un error y muy gordo. 
Yo he comprado el piso mas barato de toda la zona 37% del precio de 2007 ,y a pesar de estar para reformar tiene unas comunicaciones insuperables.A mi me gusta y la verdad que suba o baje no es algo que me importe.






grillo35 dijo:


> Por el amor de dios hermoso. Hay unas cuantas opciones mucho mejores para proteger tu patrimonio antes que comprarte un zulo es este estercolero de pais...:ouch:



Si, eso es cierto hay mejores opciones. Pero por temas personales necesitaba cambiar de vecinos y he visto una forma de hacer una doble jugada, por un lado gano en calidad de vida y por otro me libro de un hipotético corralito o conversión a una hipotética neopeseta.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy tratando de dosificar la medicina.No se si lo conseguire a tiempo. Hace meses dije me comprare un piso por el corralito que se avecina,alguno se penso que estaba bromeando, hoy se lo toman mas en serio.



la medicina que necesitas se llama litio chavalin


----------



## Dilbert (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy tratando de dosificar la medicina.No se si lo conseguire a tiempo. Hace meses dije me comprare un piso por el corralito que se avecina,alguno se penso que estaba bromeando, hoy se lo toman mas en serio.



De hecho Amancio Ortega compró edificios en zonas VIP de Madrid con un 50% de descuento para diversificar riesgo. Aún así, la mejor opción es, o bien conseguir un descuento del 65-70% EN BUENA ZONA de GRAN CIUDAD o bien invertir parte del patrimonio en un inmueble de un país europeo sin burbuja.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Mar 2013)

.
EN tu caso concreto te tenemos en nuestras oraciones para que te salga bien, de corazón. 






ponzi dijo:


> Comprar cualquier cosa simplemente por protegerse es un error y muy gordo.
> Yo he comprado el piso mas barato de toda una calle (creo que hasta de todo el barrio...) y a pesar de estar para reformar tiene unas comunicaciones insuperables.A mi me gusta y la verdad que suba o baje no es algo que me importe.


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como inversión, 100% de acuerdo. Como lugar donde vivir, al menos te ahorras el alquiler, y te aseguras que no tienes que batallar contra periodos vacío o impagos, como sí deberías hacer si fuese una inversión.
> 
> Como todo en esta vida, hay compras y compras. Si adquieres algo por 100.000 euros (asumiendo que en 2007 se vendiese por 180.000), en el tiempo que tarde la vivienda en corregir, quizá hayas gastado más en alquiler+riesgo de corralito+impuestos de Montoro.
> 
> ¿Cuáles son las opciones que usted sugiere? Porque estoy seguro de que tanto los metales, como las cuentas en el extranjero, la bolsa, los depósitos, los fondos de inversión, las obras de arte... tienen sus pros.... Y sus contras.



Como inversion, es una locura.Ahora si es para vivir creo que es mas sensato tener un piso en propiedad que no estar de alquiler con una cuenta de 5-6 cifras a mano de Montoro.Puedo equivocarme.Mi caso ha sido algo especial yo no recomendaria comprar pisos a lo loco como forma de inversion.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Al que tiene cash en el malo malísimo de los escenarios mas malos puede perder parte de la pasta. El que tenga ese nivel de deudas posiblemente no las podrá pagar en la vida, aunque sea funcionario.



Bueno, pero ese riesgo ya lo había incluso antes del comienzo de la crisis, no cree?


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

............


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como inversion, es una locura.Ahora si es para vivir creo que es mas sensato tener un piso en propiedad que no estar de alquiler con una cuenta de 5-6 cifras a mano de Montoro.Puedo equivocarme.Mi caso ha sido algo especial *yo* no recomendaria comprar pisos a lo loco como forma de inversion.




Ni tú ni nadie que esté en su sano juicio o no se dedique al sector.


----------



## Lechu (20 Mar 2013)

La reforma laboral dando sus frutos

FCC reducir su plantilla en 1.000 personas, en su mayora durante este ao - Expansion.com


Aqui la tasa a los bancos

La tasa a los bancos por los depsitos ser de entre un 0,1% y un 0,2% | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## juanfer (20 Mar 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, pero ese riesgo ya lo había incluso antes del comienzo de la crisis, no cree?



Si de hecho no ha cambiado mucho. Lo que en épocas de bonanza no es tan malo tener deudas.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Si de hecho no ha cambiado mucho. Lo que en épocas de bonanza no es tan malo tener deudas.



Yo lo veo al revés. Al igual que en la bolsa lo ideal es comprar en mínimos y vender en máximos, lo ideal es comprar algo en crisis, cuando el activo (acciones o inmuebles) están baratos y venderlos en épocas de bonanza, cuando la gente tiene dinero para pagarlo y por tanto el precio ha subido.

Obviamente la excepción son los metales y bienes básicos que tienen un crecimiento inverso; para mí comprar oro ya a estas alturas, salvo que uno sea experto, es una locura.


----------



## Dilbert (20 Mar 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo lo veo al revés. Al igual que en la bolsa lo ideal es comprar en mínimos y vender en máximos, lo ideal es comprar algo en crisis, cuando el activo (acciones o inmuebles) están baratos y venderlos en épocas de bonanza, cuando la gente tiene dinero para pagarlo y por tanto el precio ha subido.
> 
> Obviamente la excepción son los metales y bienes básicos que tienen un crecimiento inverso; para mí comprar oro ya a estas alturas, salvo que uno sea experto, es una locura.




En España solo tiene sentido en caso que se necesite diversificar o defenderse y siempre con ofertas muy agresivas en buenas zonas. En estos momentos invertir en oro o IBEX, a los precios actuales puede acabar con un agujero en el patrimonio también.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay porvenir para los larguistas , solo mas zanahoria para meterlas en la trampa :no:



una ves mas vio la trampa maestro , al final tuvo mas razon que un tonto , bravo :Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (20 Mar 2013)

es un contrasentido

no puede tener más razón que uno mismo

el que es ***** lo es

 :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> es un contrasentido
> 
> no puede tener más razón que uno mismo
> 
> ...



que ustec no lo entienda , no significa que sea un contrasentido :no:

solo demuestras carecer del conocimiento :o


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

bueno señores tenemos una trampa evidente y ya saben que cuando hay trampa hay alegria :baba: :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (20 Mar 2013)

Jato corto = largos seguros.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Mar 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> *Amigos, recordad que en este momento hay miles y miles de camaradas chipriotras arrepintiéndose de no haber comprado vivienda cuando podían, más aún con esos ahorros que les han robado y que ya no volverán a ver nunca.*
> 
> Y no digo más.



te van a perder más de ese 10% en la compra de una vivienda y si salen del euro verán subir los ladrillos a vez que tomarse un café será un lujo al alcance de pocos, eso si, lo que ha pasado se ha hecho de la forma más chapucera de todas no tener en cuenta, la recapitalización de los bancos chipriotas afectados por la quita griega como si se tuvo en cuenta los bancos alemanes, franceses.....

Ha sido un error colosal.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2013)

Que tío mas pesao!!! Encima hoy que quiero que cierre un poco rojo, cada vez que habla sube, es automático.

No me extraña que esté aquí todo el día, en el mundo real no lo aguanta nadie.

Voy a sacar el pato de soslayo, a ver si contrarresta al jato...


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2013)

Esto si es bolsa, tanta tontería de bajistas. Un pato GUA GUA Guano y que se quiten los análisis técnicos.

Una seriedad SEÑORES!!!


Edit: l de los pisos es para nobel :XX: !!!

La mayoría de la gente con depósitos de menos de 30.000 euros, de los que al parecer les van a quitar cero, o comprarse un zulo donde en menos de un año le has perdido mas de esos 30 mil lereles.... la gente viendo como cae el valor de sus ladrillos se pone negra y les da por no razonar.


Chipre con su tamaño debería replantearse su futuro. Que le den por saco al euro, que creen un paraíso fiscal "tutto vale" y atraiga la pasta de los PIGS.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que tío mas pesao!!! Encima hoy que quiero que cierre un poco rojo, cada vez que habla sube, es automático.
> 
> No me extraña que esté aquí todo el día, en el mundo real no lo aguanta nadie.
> 
> Voy a sacar el pato de soslayo, a ver si contrarresta al jato...



favor que ustec me hace señol franERRE , MV va a postiar mas para asi llegar a los 9400 flanderianos


----------



## juanfer (20 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que tío mas pesao!!! Encima hoy que quiero que cierre un poco rojo, cada vez que habla sube, es automático.
> 
> No me extraña que esté aquí todo el día, en el mundo real no lo aguanta nadie.
> 
> Voy a sacar el pato de soslayo, a ver si contrarresta al jato...



Estaba todo el día esperando a que bajara el DAX a 7960 para cargar largos pero no hay manera, día perdido.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Estaba todo el día esperando a que bajara el DAX a 7960 para cargar largos pero no hay manera, día perdido.



Una vez recogida la cosecha del último tirón alcista, andamos todos buscando el punto de entrada a largos, un poco más abajo daría mas confianza y mejoraría los ratios.

A ver si tenemos suerte, y no tenemos que arriesgar más de la cuenta. 8:


Edit: La única opción se ha dado poco después de las 10, pero claro sin mucha carga y buscando intra (120 puntos estaban cantados). Para lo gordo habrá que esperar un pelín.


----------



## tarrito (20 Mar 2013)

gato malo
Gato MALOOO

NO TOQUEEE


----------



## J-Z (20 Mar 2013)

Comprar acereras chavales.


----------



## atman (20 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Esto si es bolsa, tanta tontería de bajistas. Un pato GUA GUA Guano y que se quiten los análisis técnicos.
> 
> Una seriedad SEÑORES!!!
> 
> ...



FranR, Chipre YA era un paraíso fiscal... Impto. sociedades al 10%, más deducciones, más exenciones por inversión extranjera, más exención en los dividendos e intereses... no era un "barra libre" pero, digamos, andaba bastante "sueltito"... Ha sido muy usado como destino intermedio. Se habla mucho de los rusos, supongo que porque son los que han quedado. Pero los ingleses y los holandeses han sido "fans" de la isla hasta que empezó el proceso de armonización y la lucha contra el blanqueo y los paraísos dentro de la UE. Ahí Chipre quiso ponerse las pilas, ir de guay... y se equivocó... esos capitales fueron saliendo hacia otros destinos "clásicos" y alguno no tan clásico.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

veremos que es lo ke ase bernanke , MV mantiene los cortos con tres cojones , lleva unos dias buenisimos :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2013)

_Argentina 
Peso informal toca mínimos históricos a 8,50, tras declarar Argentina el recargo a compras en el exterior con tarjeta incluyendo compra de paquetes turísticos_

Jo jo jo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> gato malo
> Gato MALOOO
> 
> NO TOQUEEE



Todo el aquel que tiene minino en casa sabe que esa viñeta es fiel reflejo del trabajo con ordenador en casa!!!

x10000 :Aplauso: para el autor!

-1:Aplauso: monlovi, no sé algo me habrá hecho....

PS: Dejen de comprar eonicas!!!


----------



## kemao2 (20 Mar 2013)

Ahora a Esperar a Bernake y ver lo que dice con la bolsa en maximos y la impresora a todo funcionamiento con el estado es fiscal cliff


hagan juego:


----------



## tarrito (20 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> -1:Aplauso: monlovi, no sé algo me habrá hecho....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Spoiler



  ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2013)

Toma ya...Que sentido del humor se gasta la troika..Para que luego digan que todo esto no sigue un plan predeterminado


----------



## atman (20 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Toma ya...Que sentido del humor se gasta la troika..Para que luego digan que todo esto no sigue un plan predeterminado



mm... si... estee... muy divertido... :fiufiu:

este... esperaba algo más de meneo hoy, la verdad... 11 puntos y la mitad fuera de horas... are you serious??


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> FranR, Chipre YA era un paraíso fiscal... Impto. sociedades al 10%, más deducciones, más exenciones por inversión extranjera, más exención en los dividendos e intereses... *no era un "barra libre" pero, digamos, andaba bastante "sueltito"*... Ha sido muy usado como destino intermedio. Se habla mucho de los rusos, supongo que porque son los que han quedado. Pero los ingleses y los holandeses han sido "fans" de la isla hasta que empezó el proceso de armonización y la lucha contra el blanqueo y los paraísos dentro de la UE. Ahí Chipre quiso ponerse las pilas, ir de guay... y se equivocó... esos capitales fueron saliendo hacia otros destinos "clásicos" y alguno no tan clásico.



Pues por eso he dicho un barra libre total, out de la UE. Seguro que tienen apoyos de los Británicos y con los rusos tendrían una buena parte del pastel asegurado. Ellos tienen salida, nosotros no. 
Me estoy pensando que sería un buen destino para vivir la vida loca ienso:


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2013)

El Gobierno apuesta por una &lsquo;fusión fría&rsquo; de Bankia, Catalunya Banc y Novagalicia pilotada por Goirigolzarri - elConfidencial.com

Habéis visto esto??


Nos vemos, estoy haciendo las maletas :: :::XX:

COMPRA BANKIA, COMPRA YA!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El Gobierno apuesta por una &lsquo;fusión fría&rsquo; de Bankia, Catalunya Banc y Novagalicia pilotada por Goirigolzarri - elConfidencial.com
> 
> Habéis visto esto??
> 
> ...



Joder, joder. ¿Esta gentuza no aprende o que?

Juntaron varias mierdas y resultó bankia, que es un mierdón.

Visto los resultados, quieren juntar tres mierdones. Su objetivo, conseguir la


----------



## juanfer (20 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El Gobierno apuesta por una &lsquo;fusión fría&rsquo; de Bankia, Catalunya Banc y Novagalicia pilotada por Goirigolzarri - elConfidencial.com
> 
> Habéis visto esto??
> 
> ...



Como llamaran al engendro banco malísimo, porque no puede ser el banco malo.


----------



## credulo (20 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Como llamaran al engendro banco malísimo, porque no puede ser el banco malo.



Creo qu elo van a llamar el Banconomicón.

Tiene gancho


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Como llamaran al engendro banco malísimo, porque no puede ser el banco malo.



*Ba*nkia
*Ca*talanya bank
Nova*Ga*licia

bá cagá


:ouch: :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (20 Mar 2013)

credulo dijo:


> Creo qu elo van a llamar el Banconomicón.
> 
> Tiene gancho



Necronomicón era el libro de los muertos.

Sera como el banco de los endeudados porque el que tenga algún activo se lo llevará a otro banco mas seguro.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2013)

los gringos ya no tienen fuelza :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Mar 2013)

la última vela usana está causando estragos ...........


----------



## vermer (20 Mar 2013)

FSLR sigue pa'rriba con ganas (+6%) y con más volumen aún. ¿Le quedará mecha?

¡Janus manifiéstate! que esta es de las tuyas


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues por eso he dicho un barra libre total, out de la UE. Seguro que tienen apoyos de los Británicos y con los rusos tendrían una buena parte del pastel asegurado. Ellos tienen salida, nosotros no.
> Me estoy pensando que sería un buen destino para vivir la vida loca ienso:



bueno si nos salimos, hacemos ( en un paraiso fiscal) una moneda no fiduciaria con patrón oro del 40% (difícil devaluación) pienso que atraería inversión y capitales

recordemos que Suiza tuvo ese sistema hasta el año 2000

¿qué piensas y el foro?


----------



## vermer (20 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bueno si nos salimos, hacemos ( en un paraiso fiscal) una moneda no fiduciaria con patrón oro del 40% (difícil devaluación) pienso que atraería inversión y capitales
> 
> recordemos que Suiza tuvo ese sistema hasta el año 2000
> 
> ¿qué piensas y el foro?




Es que creo que nuestro problema es previo (perdón por mi ignorancia económica) : es problema de casta política completamente corrupta y corrompedora, y de ciudadanos despreocupados por la gestión pública y que además sustentan a esa casta....

Eso sí, yo me apunto a lo que digas.


----------



## tarrito (20 Mar 2013)

chorrada de la 21:30 (después de los vinos) ::

nos salimos del euro y creamos una moneda basada en el patrón "chorizo-joputa/m2"

pagamos toda la deuda y compramos medio mundo ... lo malo que al ser una moneda tan y tan fuerte (recuerden en qué sustenta su "valor"), no podríamos exporta NADA

Y mañana más y mejón :ouch:


----------



## McFly (20 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Ba*nkia
> *Ca*talanya bank
> Nova*Ga*licia
> 
> ...



HIJO PUUUTTAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA:XX::XX:

Me he descojonado.....lo de hijo puta no es literal,....aqui en el sur se usa muy habitualmente...sin acritud


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2013)

McFly dijo:


> HIJO PUUUTTAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA:XX::XX:
> 
> Me he descojonado.....lo de hijo puta no es literal,....aqui en el sur se usa muy habitualmente...sin acritud



Serás cabrón!!!:Baile: :Baile: :Baile: 



::::::


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2013)

Dejad de haceros pajas mentales y sacad el dinero del puto banco. Os váis a quedar sin nada

Miércoles noche terminal ::::::

[YOUTUBE]qSLN7QlkfzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (20 Mar 2013)

pues no va y dice que hasta los 18 no ... eso, que no! :ouch:

mmmm ... por eso usted postea menos últimamente ienso:

:XX:


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues no va y dice que hasta los 18 no ... eso, que no! :ouch:
> 
> mmmm ... por eso usted postea menos últimamente ienso:
> 
> :XX:



He encontrado como terminar con el patrimonio .... ::


----------



## juanfer (20 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> He encontrado como terminar con el patrimonio .... ::




Yo pensaba que se iba a comprar un ático en sanchicharro.


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo pensaba que se iba a comprar un ático en sanchicharro.



noooooooooooooorrrr ::

Zona contaminada no apta para ciclo vital sano :no:

Donde vivo, vivo bien.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas y gacelillas que creen no serlo ( ejpertitos ) 

ya veo que el hilo no esta en primera pagina , no me obligueis a ser malo :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

Es Chipre, pero ¡cuánto se parece a España! | Blogoterráqueo | Blogs | elmundo.es

"Desde el punto de vista macroeconómico, el parecido es asombroso. Sin embargo, su gran problema es la sobredimensión de la banca."

Aquí la banca no esta sobredimensionada, no......


----------



## grillo35 (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es Chipre, pero ¡cuánto se parece a España! | Blogoterráqueo | Blogs | elmundo.es
> 
> "Desde el punto de vista macroeconómico, el parecido es asombroso. Sin embargo, su gran problema es la sobredimensión de la banca."
> 
> Aquí la banca no esta sobredimensionada, no......




Jeje, ya nos gustaria a nosotros ser como Chipre. Todavia les doblamos las tasas de paro de endudamiento total...::


----------



## Cascooscuro (21 Mar 2013)

Y ese velote rojo????


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

no habra piedad para los alcistas :no:


----------



## pollastre (21 Mar 2013)

Velotes.... velotes everywhere !!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Velotes.... velotes everywhere !!!



Explain yourself motherfuckah......

No, si tendré que abrir otra pestaña del esxplorador..... ::

Ya veo DAX cayendo un 0.8x.%.... y mis eónicas subiendo un 2.2% que cosas.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya veo DAX cayendo un 0.8x.%.... y mis eónicas subiendo un 2.2% que cosas.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:




Aaaaaro compare, eso es así ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Mar 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Y ese velote rojo????



.
Na, FranR, que había pedido un pequeño retrace para entrar en un cómodo r:r y pillar la subida.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Aaaaaro compare, eso es así ::



¿Compare de comparar?
¿o compare de compadre?


:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

los putos banquitos centrales a provocado el optimismo suicida en los mercaos , pero no hay na que hacer ya , la coñomia real se va al carajo , los PMI lo requeteconfirman :no:

encima el tema de italia y ahora chipre :: cuanto daño hara el siemprealcismo :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Mar 2013)

esta bajada podría ser hasta los 8139???


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> esta bajada podría ser hasta los 8139???



Lo de Chipre parece que sigue afectando mucho, no tengo claro que aquí sea válido un AT - con todo mi respeto hacia los técnicos - cuando se presentan este tipo de noticias que conducen a un pánico generalizado. Además la troika sigue en sus trece, o hay corralito o se van del euro, lo cual crea un efecto contagio a otros países, disminuye la confianza en el euro y la confianza inversora, fundamental para que las bolsas no se desplomen.

Ahora bien, el que va a largo y quiere diversificar sus ahorros por lo del corralito, metiendo algo en bolsa, pues quizás sea bueno esperar un poco más, e invertir en algunas de las empresas que algún forero recomienda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Lo de Chipre parece que sigue afectando mucho, no tengo claro que aquí sea válido un AT - con todo mi respeto hacia los técnicos - cuando se presentan este tipo de noticias que conducen a un pánico generalizado. Además la troika sigue en sus trece, o hay corralito o se van del euro, lo cual crea un efecto contagio a otros países, disminuye la confianza en el euro y la confianza inversora, fundamental para que las bolsas no se desplomen.
> 
> Ahora bien, el que va a largo y quiere diversificar sus ahorros por lo del corralito, metiendo algo en bolsa, pues quizás sea bueno esperar un poco más, e invertir en algunas de las empresas que algún forero recomienda.



Sabio consejo. Culibex ni con un palo.

Las mejores del mundo son las eonicas. 
Compres que se acaban!!! inocho:

(Eso, maestro eso. Que compren justo ahora un 1% debajo de resistencia ) )


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Mar 2013)

menudos bandazos pegan...........


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

Esto ya es insufrible:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/405838-bde-volvera-a-permitir-depositos-de-alta-remuneracion.html

¿Como puede una persona planear su economía con estos botarates? Ahora si, ahora no. 

Una empresa ya ni me lo imagino.... :no:


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Explain yourself motherfuckah......
> 
> No, si tendré que abrir otra pestaña del esxplorador..... ::
> 
> Ya veo DAX cayendo un 0.8x.%.... y mis eónicas subiendo un 2.2% que cosas.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Yo también hubiese comprado, estan reduciendo deuda con una facturación impresionante y en mínimos historicos +2,7%. Y fíjate Portugal telecom ni se inmuta con las caidas


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2013)

Jueves 21 marzo 2013
MADRID (EP). Norges Bank, el banco central de Noruega, ha declarado una participación del 3,04% en el capital social del fabricante ferroviario CAF valorado en unos 28,6 millones de euros a los actuales precios de mercado.

Bestinver, Norges Bank... Aquí hay mucho listo poniéndose las botas del 3% de CAF que está vendiendo Banca Cívica sin importarle cómo ni a qué precio. 

No me extrañaría que la Kutxa también esté vendiendo algo.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Jueves 21 marzo 2013
> MADRID (EP). Norges Bank, el banco central de Noruega, ha declarado una participación del 3,04% en el capital social del fabricante ferroviario CAF valorado en unos 28,6 millones de euros a los actuales precios de mercado.
> 
> Bestinver, Norges Bank... Aquí hay mucho listo poniéndose las botas del 3% de CAF que está vendiendo Banca Cívica sin importarle cómo ni a qué precio.
> ...



Claro es eso las cajas están vendiendo por el mou,estas caídas eran previsibles


----------



## boquiman (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esto ya es insufrible:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/405838-bde-volvera-a-permitir-depositos-de-alta-remuneracion.html
> 
> ...



Se lo han pensado mejor, y se han dado cuenta que nuestro dinero está muy bien en depósitos bancarios...

Lo que puede venir después,... ¿lo llamamos impuesto a la chipriota?...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

pobres ejpertitos , ni se imaginan lo que se esta cocinando , solo os digo que sera maravilloso


----------



## Hannibal (21 Mar 2013)

McFly dijo:


> HIJO PUUUTTAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA:XX::XX:
> 
> Me he descojonado.....lo de hijo puta no es literal,....aqui en el sur se usa muy habitualmente...sin acritud



Me ha recordado a esto:

[YOUTUBE]u-8ckUn3WsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo también hubiese comprado, estan reduciendo deuda con una facturación impresionante y en mínimos historicos +2,7%. Y fíjate Portugal telecom ni se inmuta con las caidas



La veo, la veo  

De momento estoy muy tranquilo con esa acción. Sigue casi al dedillo mi planteamiento "jardín lleno de unicornios de colores"







Podría descolgarse e iniciar la subida desde la base del canal de mp. Tampoco sería un drama.

Las eónicas al cierre .


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La veo, la veo
> 
> De momento estoy muy tranquilo con esa acción. Sigue casi al dedillo mi planteamiento "jardín lleno de unicornios de colores"
> 
> ...



que ganas de complicarse la vida inutilmente :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

Ponzi, además los mamones estos de los alemanes están cambiando deuda cara, a deuda reagalada 1%.

Estos están peganto el pelotazo de sus vidas. Dentro de unos años es cuando se verá la diferencia entre las empresas alemanas y el resto. Haciendo inversiones a intereses negativos mientras el resto paga a precio puta.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La veo, la veo
> 
> De momento estoy muy tranquilo con esa acción. Sigue casi al dedillo mi planteamiento "jardín lleno de unicornios de colores"
> 
> ...



De estar en bolsa con esas dos acciones personalmente estaría muy tranquilo


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2013)

Guy, si la tienes a largo... ¿te has planteado qué hacer con los dividendos? Es lo que siempre me tira para atrás en las alemanas que me gustan.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Claro es eso las cajas están vendiendo por el mou,estas caídas eran previsibles




¿Qué es el Mou?

La caída era previsible. El tanto sí me parece exagerado. No me preocupa aún, pero ya estoy en -10% y con otra carga preparada cuando pierda los 260.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (21 Mar 2013)

Pues venga, uno más que se sube al tren de las eónicas. 

Pirata y Ponzi: Les acompaño en el viaje pepónico.  

Mi intención es aguantarlas hasta un poco antes del dividendo, que no me gusta el tener que soportar las retenciones.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué es el Mou?
> 
> La caída era previsible. El tanto sí me parece exagerado. No me preocupa aún, pero ya estoy en -10% y con otra carga preparada cuando pierda los 260.



memorándum de entendimiento


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué es el Mou?
> 
> La caída era previsible. El tanto sí me parece exagerado. No me preocupa aún, pero ya estoy en -10% y con otra carga preparada cuando pierda los 260.



La lista de cosas por hacer que eu envio en el reverso del papel que ponia 100.000 millones de euros en la cara a.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues venga, uno más que se sube al tren de las eónicas.
> 
> Pirata y Ponzi: Les acompaño en el viaje pepónico.
> 
> Mi intención es aguantarlas hasta un poco antes del dividendo, que no me gusta el tener que soportar las retenciones.



que va si no estoy en bolsa, el piso ha absorbido mis recursos. Dejeme unos meseciloos de margen y vera la que lio


----------



## Sin_Perdón (21 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> que va si no estoy en bolsa, el piso ha absorbido mis recursos. Dejeme unos meseciloos de margen y vera la que lio



No me diga que me he embarcado solo con un pirata ?????? :8::8::8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobres ejpertitos , ni se imaginan lo que se esta cocinando , solo os digo que sera maravilloso



espero que sean entrecots con sal gorda con patatas y un buen vino.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La veo, la veo
> 
> De momento estoy muy tranquilo con esa acción. Sigue casi al dedillo mi planteamiento "jardín lleno de unicornios de colores"
> 
> ...



e.on MOLA MAZO.



Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues venga, uno más que se sube al tren de las eónicas.
> 
> Pirata y Ponzi: Les acompaño en el viaje pepónico.
> 
> Mi intención es aguantarlas hasta un poco antes del dividendo, que no me gusta el tener que soportar las retenciones.



hasta 50 euros *wir konnen*.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Guy, si la tienes a largo... ¿te has planteado qué hacer con los dividendos? Es lo que siempre me tira para atrás en las alemanas que me gustan.



El otro día hubo un debate sobre las eonicas en particular en la que se habló de eso:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-197.html#post8583356

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-199.html#post8583930


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-202.html#post8585207


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> espero que sean entrecots con sal gorda con patatas y un buen vino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa es portugal telecom..... :: :: ::

Que también mola maaaaaaaazooooo

Compren que se agotan inocho: inocho:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> que va si no estoy en bolsa, el piso ha absorbido mis recursos. Dejeme unos meseciloos de margen y vera la que lio



Como? Ahora con lo de un cafe puede entrar con un paquete de acciones de bankia, prisa, deoleo o cualquier otra cosa quebrada que pulula por eSpaña.

PD: Animo, al principio cuesta pero luego se paga solo, bajar bajar no bajan y si bajan peor es de alquiler y todas esa cosas.........

He odio al fondo KDD en el piso de Oracle of Madrid¿?


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No me diga que me he embarcado solo con un pirata ?????? :8::8::8:




El capitán pirata es capaz de controlar el navío en cualquier tipo de temporal

http://users.ipfw.edu/jehle/poesia/pirata.htm


y ve el capitan pirata cantando alegre en la popa...

Eon por el norte
Portugal telecom por el su
mas sin un sinfín de acciones a los usanos quitare


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esa es portugal telecom..... :: :: ::
> 
> Que también mola maaaaaaaazooooo
> 
> Compren que se agotan inocho: inocho:



DOS cosas que no molan nada mazo.

Portugal
Sector teleco europeo tiene un lider y es LA GRAN Y EXCELENTISIMA TELEFONICA. Respeto.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como? Ahora con lo de un cafe puede entrar con un paquete de acciones de bankia, prisa, deoleo o cualquier otra cosa quebrada que pulula por eSpaña.
> 
> PD: Animo, al principio cuesta pero luego se paga solo, bajar bajar no bajan y si bajan peor es de alquiler y todas esa cosas.........
> 
> He odio al fondo KDD en el piso de Oracle of Madrid¿?



para mi bankia o prisa no existen, ahora unas iberdrolillas eones telefónicas o Portugal telecom quien sabe igual meto la patita en unos meses


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> DOS cosas que no molan nada mazo.
> 
> Portugal
> Sector teleco europeo tiene un lider y es LA GRAN Y EXCELENTISIMA TELEFONICA. Respeto.



En un par de años sus opamos!!!!! :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> DOS cosas que no molan nada mazo.
> 
> Portugal
> Sector teleco europeo tiene un lider y es LA GRAN Y EXCELENTISIMA TELEFONICA. Respeto.



yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria y yo soy el que decido lo que es molon :no:

ejpertitos rezad lo que sepais , lamentareis haber desafiado a la jran bajista ::


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2013)

¿Nadie piensa decir nada de un valor con este gráfico en la España del 2013?


----------



## tarrito (21 Mar 2013)

ande Jato, coja 2 para usted





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Nadie piensa decir nada de un valor con este gráfico en la España del 2013?



Esa es tu empresa, ¿no?



Spoiler



BME ::


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esa es tu empresa, ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amadeus...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

vamos ibex , vamos bonito :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Amadeus...



Pronto será suya 

Luego le echamos un vistazo.

Now....Walking Dead ep14 se03 


Por cierto:

[YOUTUBE]vavK9JFQfVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

de ualkin det me gusto la escena cuando el prota entra en la ciudad cabalgando y tiene que refugiarse debajo del tanque , luego ya se amaricona un poco la serie , solo vi la primera temporada ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

Ay mami +4.4%......

edit: 4.6% :XX:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ay mami +4.4%......



Lo estoy viendo y me estoy tocando a la vez :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo y me estoy tocando a la vez :baba::baba::baba:



No creí que se atreviesen con los 13.7 tan pronto. Está en zona de resistencia, a ver si la subida ha sido con volumen o de flandercitos ienso:

Nos debe de haber leído alguno de los espías del SAN o del BBVA hablar bien de las eónicas y se han metido a saco.....:Baile::Baile:


4.94% LOL

edit 

4.98% LOL2


edit 2

Paso de actualizar...es el despiporre!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2013)

¿El futuro del automóvil? Un coche puede recorrer 1.600 km sólo con aire y agua - Ecomotor.es


----------



## Sin_Perdón (21 Mar 2013)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> no creí que se atreviesen con los 13.7 tan pronto. Está en zona de resistencia, a ver si la subida ha sido con volumen o de flandercitos ienso:
> 
> Nos debe de haber leído alguno de los espías del san o del bbva hablar bien de las eónicas y se han metido a saco.....:baile::baile:
> 
> ...



*yabadabadooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No creí que se atreviesen con los 13.7 tan pronto. Está en zona de resistencia, a ver si la subida ha sido con volumen o de flandercitos ienso:
> 
> Nos debe de haber leído alguno de los espías del SAN o del BBVA hablar bien de las eónicas y se han metido a saco.....:Baile::Baile:
> 
> ...



Donde pongo el ojo.... Que pena no haberle podido meter una carga +5,2% y con todo el mercado cayendo


----------



## tarrito (21 Mar 2013)

@Piratón y cía.

otra vez MANIPULANDO el Mercaoooo !!! :no:

o me pasáis MI 3% o sús denuncio a tós! ienso:






sois los putos amos :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Piratón y cía.
> 
> otra vez MANIPULANDO el Mercaoooo !!! :no:
> 
> ...



Es la P.O.T.R.A....

Ya en serio, he llamado a ghkghk para que me eche una mano a subir el precio ::

Y ni puto amo ni leches. Aprendiendo, lo que si noto es que con acciones me encuentro más cómo que con índices. Más tranquilidad y pierdo menos 
El resto aprendido aquí


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo y me estoy tocando a la vez :baba::baba::baba:



Que hábil escribiendo con un mano!!!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Mar 2013)

menuda vela del ibex...........


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que hábil escribiendo con un mano!!!!! :XX::XX::XX:



Algunos necesitamos dos manos.....


----------



## tarrito (21 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que hábil escribiendo con un mano!!!!! :XX::XX::XX:



o con los pieses ... ya sabe! a partir de 30 cm hay que utilizar las dos manos :ouch:



edito: Adelantamiento Nascar en 3 ... 2 ... 1
:´(


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> o con los pieses ... ya sabe! a partir de 30 cm hay que utilizar las dos manos :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You want it
you get it!


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

marditohs larguistas esperanzaos :ouch: pero mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (21 Mar 2013)

Bueno al fin en el DAX hemos tocado los 78xx que comente el martes, lo que pasa es que ya no tengo tan claro que la subida sean unos pocos pipos o sea un pull para enviarnos mucho más abajo, pero bueno había que intentarlo con unos mini largos en 7902.

La sesión de hoy ha tenido mucho más volumen que lo habitual y han habido muy poco recorrido. 

Un análisis del Mr Pollastre nos podría dar más indicios.


----------



## tarrito (21 Mar 2013)

no tema maejtroh trollencio

la jran vagistah acabará con todos los ejpertitos y padagüanos varios





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El viernes se juega mucho.
> 
> Suntech slides further on bankruptcy worries - Yahoo! Finance



Lo veo y subo. Su filial China ::

China: Wuxi Suntech se declara en quiebra | Ver el vídeo - Finanzas España


----------



## juanfer (21 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> marditohs larguistas esperanzaos :ouch: pero mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones :Baile:



¿Jato no tendrás el monitor de tu ordenador al revés?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Jato no tendrás el monitor de tu ordenador al revés?



me quejo de la recuperacion por el tema de la conferencia sobre chipre , son unos esperanzaos , aunque pronto se abandonaran a la desesperanza :Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (21 Mar 2013)

Jatencio,
le llevan años de ventaja

El emprendedor más joven del mundo: sólo siete años y ya tres empresas - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> WTF!!!!
> 
> 
> En cuanto a e.on....
> ...



Parece que vamos de momento en el escenario de los unicornios. 
Ahora 14.3x


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2013)

Los usanos guaneando otra vez...

Flandercitos temblando, ojales al viento.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos guaneando otra vez...



los gringos siemprealcistas , cuando guanean lo hacen a lo bestia , en un par de sesiones caen 50 pipos y luego los recuperan como si na :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Jatencio,
> le llevan años de ventaja
> 
> El emprendedor más joven del mundo: sólo siete años y ya tres empresas - EcoDiario.es



Lee con atencion

Su especialidad son las hojas de calculo y los margenes (bruto y neto) menudo pipiolo del fundamentalismo jajajaja


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lee con atencion
> 
> Su especialidad son las hojas de calculo y los margenes (bruto y neto) menudo pipiolo del fundamentalismo jajajaja



cuando crezca va a ser un ponzi , pobre chaval :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

ghkghk!!!

*[amadeus]*







Hay divergencias en el RSI. Esperaría recortes en breve hasta el soporte de los 19.2€, si los pierde, rompería a la baja el canal con objetivo coincidente con el siguiente soporte y el retroceso 38% fibo. Más abajo, los 15€ que podrían ser buena entrada a LP.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2013)

El guanerismo usa comienza a ponerle ojillos a los osos en los 1484, porque mientras sigamos haciendo minimos crecientes, aqui ni se guanea ni se tradea.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2013)

Amadeus es una compañia muy conocida por los gestores de medio mundo. A mi me mosquearia mas comenzar a escuchar noticias y a los analistos recomendarla.

Ademas para el honorable su servicio es como para el resto un taxi.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos guaneando otra vez...
> 
> Flandercitos temblando, ojales al viento.



Un gif, imagen o meme de los suyos...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un gif, imagen o meme de los suyos...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2013)

Gen santa...

Ahora mismo le han metido leña a esto para subirlo

En los 154X hay una gente muy , pero que muy que muy peligrosa...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gen santa...
> 
> Ahora mismo le han metido leña a esto para subirlo
> 
> En los 154X hay una gente muy , pero que muy que muy peligrosa...



ahi esta la mano del fary


----------



## juanfer (21 Mar 2013)

Vamos coño!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elnorte (21 Mar 2013)

suma y sigue: diarioseconomicos: Población en riesgo de pobreza en Europa


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2013)

Si hoy no lo recuperan los usanos...

yo saldría ordenadamente de cualquier posición larga


----------



## jjsuamar (21 Mar 2013)

Lo de tirar lineas no es lo mio, pero me he puesto a hacer unos dibujillos de gacelilla pardilla, y me sale una cosilla curiosa que me gustaría confirmasen y me desmitiesen los vedaderos maestros de esto. Pues bien, he comprobado que una mayoría de los valores del ibex 35, se encuentran agotando las diversas figuras y canales (en su parte alta). Esto sucede en grafica diaria desde 2007 -2008 hasta hoy. Según mi "lectura", la mayoría de los valores del ibex tienen dos opciones, o rompen esta tendencia con fuerza hacia arriba (me extraña), o en las proximos meses (máximo Septiembre) nos pegamos una ostia de cohoones.

No me maltrateis mucho


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

Antes de que se me olvide ....Mañana es renovacion de cortos (manipulacion style)

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-28037224


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2013)

Vengo a saludaros y *desearos buenas noches*.

No olvidéis comprar todos los índices que podáis. Lo de chipre es un asustaviejas para subir ellos solos ::

Mode capullo ON


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Lo de tirar lineas no es lo mio, pero me he puesto a hacer unos dibujillos de gacelilla pardilla, y me sale una cosilla curiosa que me gustaría confirmasen y me desmitiesen los vedaderos maestros de esto. Pues bien, he comprobado que una mayoría de los valores del ibex 35, se encuentran agotando las diversas figuras y canales (en su parte alta). Esto sucede en grafica diaria desde 2007 -2008 hasta hoy. Según mi "lectura", la mayoría de los valores del ibex tienen dos opciones, o rompen esta tendencia con fuerza hacia arriba (me extraña), o en las proximos meses (máximo Septiembre) nos pegamos una ostia de cohoones.
> 
> No me maltrateis mucho



O sube o baja 

Algunos pensamos igual que usted. Mire comentarios del maestro Claca y del potruo de FranR.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> O sube o baja
> 
> Algunos pensamos igual que usted. Mire comentarios del maestro Claca y del potruo de FranR.



Yo manejo una cierta probabilidad de que veamos algun pequeño cisne negro entre mayo-octubre


----------



## jaialro (21 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gen santa...
> 
> Ahora mismo le han metido leña a esto para subirlo
> 
> En los 154X hay una gente muy , pero que muy que muy peligrosa...



Rebote en el mínimo de ayer. Que artistas coño. Rompen el mínimo de hoy hasta el mínimo de ayer y para arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo manejo con una cierta probabilidad que veamos un escenario de algun pequeño cisne negro en el cual estalle de locura nuestra querida compañera "la prima" entre mayo-octubre



En el ibex no hace falta cisne negro, tiene ya uno todo el día encima, mejor dicho detrás. Luego el resto de índices está en cuasi-máximos de toda la vida. Y el patio no está para tanta juerga. En cuanto llegue una serie de resultados empresariales chungos se liará parda.ienso:


----------



## juanfer (21 Mar 2013)

Cerramos mini largos del DAX, para pipas.


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vengo a saludaros y *desearos buenas noches*.
> 
> No olvidéis comprar todos los índices que podáis. Lo de chipre es un asustaviejas para subir ellos solos ::
> 
> Mode capullo ON



Pues ese es mi planteamiento, de momento :o


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2013)

Primeros movimientos para patear a flandercitos....


----------



## juanfer (21 Mar 2013)

credulo dijo:


> Creo qu elo van a llamar el Banconomicón.
> 
> Tiene gancho





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En el ibex no hace falta cisne negro, tiene ya uno todo el día encima, mejor dicho detrás. Luego el resto de índices está en cuasi-máximos de toda la vida. Y el patio no está para tanta juerga. En cuanto llegue una serie de resultados empresariales chungos se liará parda.ienso:



Los PMI estan todos de pena, al menos en europa.

Bueno ya sabemos que va a venir la gran bajista del Jato, creo que nos lo viene recordando, alguna que otra vez.

De todas formas, las subidas cada día cuestan más, a los yankis algún día se le acabaran las municiones, y los yankis hacen subir al resto.


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo manejo una cierta probabilidad de que veamos algun pequeño cisne negro entre mayo-octubre



Ni cisne ni pollas ::

Lo que vamos a ver es a un oso enorme con los cojones bien negros de tanto tiempo escondido en la cueva observando a la gacelada. ::


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues ese es mi planteamiento, de momento :o



Y el mío. Luego leo el día, a ver como lo ven ustedes y tal... pero yo diría que salvo nuevo cisne negro, el Ibex hoy certifica sus objetivos (poco más o menos - a mí se sale que como mucho 9200-). Tal vez aún quede otro amago, pero yo diría que ni eso...


----------



## Cascooscuro (21 Mar 2013)

Tenemos GAP muy importante por cerrar en el IBEX en 8620. No creo que se vayan muy abajo antes de cerrarlo. De hecho, tienen menos de una semana por hacerlo o se van a encontrar con la gran bajista que se lo va a poner dificil.
Dentro de una semana paso a recoger el OWNED.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ni cisne ni pollas ::
> 
> Lo que vamos a ver es a un oso enorme con los cojones bien negros de tanto tiempo escondido en la cueva observando a la gacelada. ::


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



que jrande brother :Aplauso:::


----------



## juanfer (21 Mar 2013)

Tengo a EON en el radar, pero una cosa de EON interesante es que hoy el volumen ha sido 2,7 veces el promedio de los últimos 3 meses.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Tengo a EON en el radar, pero una cosa de EON interesante es que hoy el volumen ha sido 2,7 veces el promedio de los últimos 3 meses.



EON es la hostia, tenerla en cartera hace que te crezca el nabo 5cm!!

Compren coño! Sus parejas lo agradecerán!!!


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ni cisne ni pollas ::
> 
> Lo que vamos a ver es a un oso enorme con los cojones bien negros de tanto tiempo escondido en la cueva observando a la gacelada. ::



No se exactamente hasta que punto caeremos ni cuando pero la probabilidad esta ahí. Aviso a navegantes los días de renovación de cortos son días muy manipulables, los grandes rebotes suelen producirse esos días y alguna buena bajada también.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

En las noticias, tve:

"Aumenta el deficit energético, necesitamos comprar energía del exterior"


No se lo cree ni su puta madre con la caida de la actividad industrial.
No se lo cree ni la zorra de su madre can la cida del consumo de carburantes.
No van a encasquetar el fracking por sus cojones.
The end is nigh.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

I+D español....Un radar para dominarlos a todos


http://www.larioja.com/rc/20130321/sociedad/pegasus-radar-cielos-201303211602.html


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Mar 2013)

Se perfila el plan de rescate para Chipre: quitas del 40% para los depósitos de más de 100.000 euros - elEconomista.es

Ondia!


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vengo a saludaros y *desearos buenas noches*.
> 
> No olvidéis comprar todos los índices que podáis. Lo de chipre es un asustaviejas para subir ellos solos ::
> 
> Mode capullo ON



Estoy con usted sargento. Pero esta semana he atendido muchas consultas de amigos y familiares sobre inversiones en bolsa. Parece ser que lo de Chipre es un asustaviejas, pero a quien está asustando es a las gacelas que van directas a una trampa aún mayor. El miedo a tener grandes cantidades en depósitos o cuentas a la vista está creciendo y mucho...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Se perfila el plan de rescate para Chipre: quitas del 40% para los depósitos de más de 100.000 euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> Ondia!



Están locos.... se van a cargar a todo el pais.
¿quien coño va a dejar un eypo alli?

Esto tiene que estar o:
-todo orquestado
-la situación es límite.
-son psicópatas


----------



## jjsuamar (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Están locos.... se van a cargar a todo el pais.
> ¿quien coño va a dejar un eypo alli?
> 
> Esto tiene que estar o:
> ...



La c, la c.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

Jorl pisos nuevos a 10km de granada por 36k€ negociables (580€/m^2) :XX: :XX: :XX:

Entran ganas de llamar a trolearlos un poco....


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Están locos.... se van a cargar a todo el pais.
> ¿quien coño va a dejar un eypo alli?
> 
> Esto tiene que estar o:
> ...



Con esto los rusos mandan a los húngaros a Nicosia fijo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

Festival del humor!!!!!



Dúplex en Monachil con Terraza, Trastero, Z. Comunitaria, Piscina, Parking comunitario en Calle San José 1 129747193

*Precio 6500€*

_Descripción
*ATENCION!* El precio es correcto pero hay que sumar la subrogacion de la hipoteca de la misma, que a dia de hoy son 160000, un precio por debajo del valor de mercado! Vendo precioso atico duplex en estupenda zona con magnificas vistas a 500m de un mercadona y a 1,3 km del nuevo cc serrallo plaza. Los metros indicados son sin contar las dos terrazas, que tienen autorizacion de la comunidad para cerrar e incorporar a la vivienda, para hacer un dormitorio mas y un baño mas grande. La casa es muy soleada y tiene excelente comunicacion con la circunvalacion. Incluye cochera para dos coches y un trastero que se ha hecho en la terraza. Para mas informacion o fotos, no duden en ponerse en contacto conmigo.._


----------



## egarenc (21 Mar 2013)

hace un par de semanas, estaba entre eon y gdf, y escogí esta última :cook:. Adjunto el gráfico, alguien me puede dar opinión, please? ya se que no se ve muy bien, no domino esto de colgar gráficos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

Creo que puede haber buena oportunidad para cortos en

*[HOTCHIEF]*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hace un par de semanas, estaba entre eon y gdf, y escogí esta última :cook:. Adjunto el gráfico, alguien me puede dar opinión, please? ya se que no se ve muy bien, no domino esto de colgar gráficos



A 15,9x de cabeza  
edit: incluso que puede que más, pero tengo activados algunos impulsos bajistas que pueden llevar al precio a los 13.1x-13.5x ienso:


----------



## aitor33 (21 Mar 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Se perfila el plan de rescate para Chipre: quitas del 40% para los depósitos de más de 100.000 euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> Ondia!



Madre de Dios !!!!! esto un robo en toda regla.Por desgracia supongo que habrá tiros espero que si los hay, al menos vayan hacia algún culpable del todo, lo cual no suele ser el caso casi nunca.


----------



## aitor33 (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Están locos.... se van a cargar a todo el pais.
> ¿quien coño va a dejar un eypo alli?
> 
> Esto tiene que estar o:
> ...



Las tres cosas juntas, más que estamos en manos de devoradores de almas sin el más mínimo remordimiento en las conciencias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Actualizamos....
> 
> *[Peabody]*
> 
> ...



Enga, último jráfico.

Actualizamos estado de 

*[Peabody]*

Se _majca _la tragedia, pero hay que estar a la espera. En el MACD se ha roto la bajista pero no así en el RSI. El precio respetando escrupulosamnete el canal bajista. Cortos por debajo de 20$, largos esperar.


----------



## TenienteDan (21 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Antes de que se me olvide ....Mañana es renovacion de cortos (manipulacion style)
> 
> CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas



Es curioso que no salen algunas empresas como Telefonica o Arcelor.

Dia y Grifols siguen sin cortos.

En Gamesa ya se ha puesto un fund corto.


Thx Oracle.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2013)

Flandercitos

ponganse en fila ,...cerca de esa pared ( no se asusten por la sangre)...cierren los ojos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Es curioso que no salen algunas empresas como Telefonica o Arcelor.
> 
> Dia y Grifols siguen sin cortos.
> 
> ...



Pues Dia no tiene buena pinta IMHO...un -10% abajo la veo :cook:


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Enga, último jráfico.
> 
> Actualizamos estado de
> 
> ...



Es una empresa un poco rara

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...BTU&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Por partes. En 2011 no se que han comprado además estos últimos cuatros años han crecido a base de deuda eso si están consiguiendo crecer su cash flow de operaciones. De la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias en 2012 lo mas importante es como han crecido los intereses de la deuda y la partida de amortizaciones y depreciaciones. Esta antes de posicionarte busca noticias de 2010-2012.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...BTU&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Es curioso que no salen algunas empresas como Telefonica o Arcelor.
> 
> Dia y Grifols siguen sin cortos.
> 
> ...



Si no tienen cortos es que los grandes inversores no lo ven interesante. Después de un largo periodo con cortos si de repente desaparecen suele ser por algún motivo.


----------



## Janus (21 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es una empresa un poco rara
> 
> PEABODY ENERGY CORP (BTU:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> ...




Hereje!!!!, no oses en ir contra una empresa carbonera.


----------



## juanfer (21 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si no tienen cortos es que los grandes inversores no lo ven interesante. Después de un largo periodo con cortos si de repente desaparecen suele ser por algún motivo.



Igual la cnmv vuelve a prohibir los cortos. No seria nada extraño.


----------



## juanfer (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> EON es la hostia, tenerla en cartera hace que te crezca el nabo 5cm!!
> 
> Compren coño! Sus parejas lo agradecerán!!!



Mañana puede Eon darnos una sorpresa, lo digo por el volumen.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Igual la cnmv vuelve a prohibir los cortos. No seria nada extraño.



En el momento adecuado yo no lo descartaria.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En las noticias, tve:
> 
> "Aumenta el deficit energético, necesitamos comprar energía del exterior"
> 
> ...



donde la mentira impera como como ley, decir la verdad se puede considerar un acto revolucionario en si mismo


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En el momento adecuado yo no lo descartaria.



Cuando el SP y DAX comiencen a caer, ni cortos ni hostias porque el culibex se va abajo.


----------



## ponzi (22 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando el SP y DAX comiencen a caer, ni cortos ni hostias porque el culibex se va abajo.



Aun podrian apretar un poco mas las tuercas...Os dejo una pelicula para el fin de semana que bueno viendo lo de Chipre podria dsrnos una idea de que tipo de personas pueden tener alli depositado su dinero.Yo si fuese un eurodiputado no dormiria muy tranquilo robando un 40% de la pasta a esta gente, ellos sabran donde se meten.


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun podrian apretar un poco mas las tuercas...Os dejo una pelicula para el fin de semana que bueno viendo lo de Chipre podria dsrnos una idea de que tipo de personas pueden tener alli depositado su dinero.Yo si fuese un eurodiputado no dormiria muy tranquilo robando un 40% de la pasta a esta gente, ellos sabran donde se meten.



Por el camino que van los castuzos uropedos, pocas dudas quedan de que alguno cae a manos de los estafados.


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Igual la cnmv vuelve a prohibir los cortos. No seria nada extraño.



Si fuera así, la vida del señor jato ya no tendría sentido!!!


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

Buenos días. El Nikkei se ha dejado trescientos puntos después de máximos de 4 años y medio. Y hoy tiene pinta que es cuando los rusos dan el puñetazo en la mesa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

Preferentistas de nocaga...

Quitas del 30% al 70%. 
Conversión de preferentes por acciones del banco que no cotiza....


----------



## peseteuro (22 Mar 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Buenos días. El Nikkei se ha dejado trescientos puntos después de máximos de 4 años y medio. Y hoy tiene pinta que es cuando los rusos dan el puñetazo en la mesa...



Miedo me daría dejar alguna posición abierta el finde, aunque últimamente da miedo hasta dejarla más de 4 horas abierta


----------



## juanfer (22 Mar 2013)

Buenos dias,

Chipre aplaza a hoy la votación parlamentaria de su nueva propuesta pese al ultimátum del BCE

Chipre aplaza a hoy la votación parlamentaria de su nueva propuesta pese al ultimátum del BCE - elEconomista.es


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Miedo me daría dejar alguna posición abierta el finde, aunque últimamente da miedo hasta dejarla más de 4 horas abierta



Sin embargo, dependiendo de como vaya el día, quizás se pueda buscar un punto de entrada al final de la sesión en previsión de acuerdo mamporrero de fin de semana.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Mar 2013)

y si no hay acuerdo????


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y si no hay acuerdo????



siempre nos quedarán los lunes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

Pero hoyjan!!!
Que chipre es un mojón!!!!
Que bankia perdió el año pasado el doble de la cuantía del rescate chipriota!!!

Lo de Chipre se usará como excusa para lo que tenga que ocurrir. Las noticias siguen el canal, y no al revés


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2013)

El Nikkei sufre la mayor caída semanal desde noviembre por Chipre - elEconomista.es

El índice de referencia japonés Nikkei cedió un 2,4 por ciento el viernes entre preocupaciones de que Chipre podría verse obligado a salir de la zona euro después de que la Unión Europea diera al Gobierno de la isla hasta el lunes para reunir los miles de millones de euros que necesita para lograr un rescate.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero hoyjan!!!
> Que chipre es un mojón!!!!
> Que bankia perdió el año pasado el doble de la cuantía del rescate chipriota!!!
> 
> Lo de Chipre se usará como excusa para lo que tenga que ocurrir. Las noticias siguen el canal, y no al revés



Desde luego el destino está fijado pero se puede llegar allí de varias maneras. Interpretar las posibles noticias nos puede dar una idea de cual puede ser la trayectoria. En ese sentido primero habrá que valorar como se lo montan a lo largo del día de hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

guanos dias tengan ujtedeh gacelillas y ejpertitos 

hoy por ser viernes inicial , sacrificaremos un numero mayor al habitual de gacelillas :no:


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno al fin en el DAX hemos tocado los 78xx que comente el martes, lo que pasa es que ya no tengo tan claro que la subida sean unos pocos pipos o sea un pull para enviarnos mucho más abajo, pero bueno había que intentarlo con unos mini largos en 7902.
> 
> La sesión de hoy ha tenido mucho más volumen que lo habitual y han habido muy poco recorrido.
> 
> Un análisis del Mr Pollastre nos podría dar más indicios.





El escenario que yo manejo es que básicamente chipre es un tongo monumental, que está siendo usado muy hábilmente para hacer vender como locos a pequeños y medianos. Y a fe mía que lo están consiguiendo.

La cuestión es que esas ventas no pasan a pertenecer "al viento", como diría el Zperro, sino que están siendo recogidas pacientemente. En otras circunstancias, la estructura vendedora de las tres últimas sesiones hubiera desplomado el índice mucho más abajo.

Lo bueno del tema es que será relativamente sencillo comprobar si tengo razón o estoy equivocado: hoy mismo, Viernes, ver los 8000 de nuevo sería una señal de que vamos por el buen camino. Quedarnos a medio gas, por el contrario, o peor aún perder los 7K9, sería más bien chúngale.

Lo diré con un haiku, como le gusta al DON, para resumir:

"Levanto la vista, cansado,
el mirlo trina en los 8150"

::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

Onvre, el problema no es chipre, ni el corralito. Lo grave es la asimetría de las medias, mientras por un lado el eurogrupo (europa del norte) exige quitas en los AHORROS de ciudadanos no acepta pérdidas en las inversiones de sus bancos escudándose en que son pérdidas en los ahorros de sus ciudadanos.
Este argumento, es una falacia torticera porque, además de ser falso, está enfrentando a ciudadanos del norte con los del sur. 

Sabemos que ese dinero no viene de los ahorros de la europa del norte. Ese dinero que fue invertido en dar préstamos vino de una brutal expansión monetaria realizada en alemania durante la reunificación de alemania, y esos marcos reunificados "malos" procedentes de la alemania oriental fueron convertidos en euros. Esos euros "malos", ya que no surgieron de trabajo alguno, no valían una mierda, por eso los tipos de interés de los préstamos eran tan bajos. 

Ahora pretenden que con el sudor y la sangre del resto les reconvirtamos esos euros mierdosos en euros buenos, procedentes de trabajo. Por eso les dará igual hacer una quita al final, la mitad de euros buenos valen más que el doble de euros mierdosos. Ahí esta la inmoralidad, la mala fe, y la tocada de cojones. 

Y con esto no quiero soltar una arenga antigermánica ni nada, pues los hijosdeputa de los corruptos gobernantes de la europa del sur tiene tanta o más culpa. Si en lugar de gastar el maná de euros mierdosos enrotondas, aves, aeropuertos, putas alemanas principescas y farlopa, se hubiera hecho en construir un tejido industrial potente, otro gallo cantaría. Pero lo mismo EU no quería que ese dinero fuese a eso, quizás nos quieren de camareros.

Asco me dan todos estos mamomes.

Ale TGIF!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

humilde servidor MV maestro de sabiduria cree que estais siendo victimas del siemprealcismo y que eso les puede hacer mucho mal , advertidos quedais ejpertitos :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

Jato todo baja menos eon.....cómprese unas para su jubilasionsita!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Ya me quedo mas tranquilo. Gracias.



Lo que quería decir no es a nivel de particulares, ahí cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas cortar....

A lo que me refería es a temas de mercados. Si por lo de bankia no hubo ni fin del mundo ni mega-guano ni ná. A los mercados la quiebra de chipre y su salida del euro se la suda.

El pib de Chipre es de 18MM€ y si lo compara con las pérdidas de bankia en 2012 que eran unos 19MM€..... pues mire, que quiere que le diga.8: 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que quería decir no es a nivel de particulares, ahí cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas cortar....
> 
> A lo que me refería es a temas de mercados. Si por lo de bankia no hubo ni fin del mundo ni mega-guano ni ná. A los mercados la quiebra de chipre y su salida del euro se la suda.
> 
> El pib de Chipre es de 18MM€ y si lo compara con las pérdidas de bankia en 2012 que eran unos 19MM€..... pues mire, que quiere que le diga.8: 8:



la quiebra de chipre no es na , pero su salida del euro eso ya es otra cosa


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ghkghk!!!
> 
> *[amadeus]*
> 
> ...




Exacto! Esa era mi idea. Me alegro que coincida con alguien que sabe. Pensaba exactamente eso: dejarla correr y correr yo si perdía los 19.

Moltes gracies!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Mar 2013)

Por lo menos nos queda el consuelo eonico pirata....:rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la quiebra de chipre no es na , pero su salida del euro eso ya es otra cosa



Por eso mismo. Si se planta chipre, ya verá como se busca una salida alternativa. Se pospone, se negocia, se hace una cumbre. Llega el verano, pasan las elecciones alemanas. Se les da 5MM€ y el resto se recauda con subida de impuestos.

Este finde iré a indagar al foro de Transición a ver que se dice por allí. Espero que hablen de reptilianos.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

curiosamente MV el zahori piensa que la bolsa cae porque ya le tocaba y que el tema chipre no es tan importante , tal vez provoque un rebotito cuando se " resuelva " 

si hablan de retilianos , ustec puede hacerse el interesante diciendoles que a los retilianos les gusta comer cuy :baba:


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2013)

Eon es una acción a la que tengo un cariño extraordinario. Tras mi megadebacle de Técnicas (cuando aún entraba porque me gustaba la empresa y a l/p), me metí en Eon "intuyendo" un doble suelo y que más no podía caer tras un guanazo monumental de los suyos. Gané unos 5.000 euros y me hizo reconciliarme con el mundillo.

Sé que acabaré perdiendo sus 5.000 y muchos más, pero le agradezco el gesto y siempre tendrá un sitio en mi corazón. Y a 11 euros, en mi cartera.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Exacto! Esa era mi idea. Me alegro que coincida con alguien que sabe. Pensaba exactamente eso: dejarla correr y correr yo si perdía los 19.
> 
> Moltes gracies!



Ese recorte se daría en el CP, en el medio sigue siendo alcista como muestra el RSI (alcista a medio plazo, por encima de la directriz esa que he pintado) y el precio sigue en el canal alcista. La pérdida de estas directrices nos tendría que hacer pensar en cambio de tendencia. Pero claro, todo depende desde donde lleve la acción. 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Onvre, el problema no es chipre, ni el corralito. Lo grave es la asimetría de las medias, mientras por un lado el eurogrupo (europa del norte) exige quitas en los AHORROS de ciudadanos no acepta pérdidas en las inversiones de sus bancos escudándose en que son pérdidas en los ahorros de sus ciudadanos.



Con tasas de interés de depósitos a 5 años de hasta el 11% a mí ahorradores ahorradores no me lo parecen, como en su día no me lo parecieron los afectados de afinsa o forum filatélico. Una quita del 40% supone quitarles a los depositantes los intereses de los úlimos cuatro años. Nada comparable con los que mucha gente se está dejando por aquí.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Preferentistas de nocaga...
> 
> Quitas del 30% al 70%.
> Conversión de preferentes por acciones del banco que no cotiza....





¿Fuente? No lo veo en ningún sitio...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Fuente? No lo veo en ningún sitio...



Oído en las noticias esta mañana, sorry.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Con tasas de interés de depósitos a 5 años de hasta el 11% a mí ahorradores ahorradores no me lo parecen, como en su día no me lo parecieron los afectados de afinsa o forum filatélico. Una quita del 40% supone quitarles a los depositantes los intereses de los úlimos cuatro años. Nada comparable con los que mucha gente se está dejando por aquí.



¿Que ponía en el contrato?¿Ponía depósito o ponía otra cosa? Nadie le puso una pistola al del banco para aceptar ese dinero al 11% que usted comenta. Si se respetan los contratos se respetan. Si se ponen impuestos, deben ser sobre las ganancias, no sobre el principal. Lo primero es legítimo, lo otro es confiscar.

Aparte, sobre los tipos de interés. 

Dicen los que saben, que los tipos de interés deben estar un par de puntos por encima de la inflación. La inflación está sobre el 2.5% y si se calculase con el antiguo método debería estar un par de puntos por encima. Nos ponemos, siendo conservadores en el 4% de inflación con lo que los tipos naturales de interés se irían al 6%. ¿A cuanto prestan los bancos?¿Cuanto dan por los depósitos aquí? 

Aquí nos roban.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

cerramos el cortito 8358-8275 :baba: ahora si que me quedo en liquidez :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Mar 2013)

Buenos dias fiscales y jueces femeninas de buen ver,

DON grafico de DAIMLER. Objetivos cortos, que tal?


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Que ponía en el contrato?¿Ponía depósito o ponía otra cosa? Nadie le puso una pistola al del banco para aceptar ese dinero al 11% que usted comenta. Si se respetan los contratos se respetan. Si se ponen impuestos, deben ser sobre las ganancias, no sobre el principal. Lo primero es legítimo, lo otro es confiscar.
> 
> Aparte, sobre los tipos de interés.
> 
> ...



Yo es que soy más de sentido común que de contratos... no sabría que decirle. Pensar que puedes duplicar tu patrimonio en menos de 10 años SIN riesgo no parece muy sensato.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Mar 2013)

Las e.on el objetivo son o bien los 18 euros o bien los 22 euros.

DON nos compraremos la alhambra para tenerla de segunda residencia. Si.


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2013)

Me da mucha pereza ponerme a leer hacia atrás... ¿alguien ha comentado lo que puede suponer para muchas empresas una bajada de la luz del 6,5%?


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Mar 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Yo es que soy más de sentido común que de contratos... no sabría que decirle. Pensar que puedes duplicar tu patrimonio en menos de 10 años SIN riesgo no parece muy sensato.



A mi me sale que en 6 años y medio duplicaas capital inicial8:
Parece evidente que por la forma en que esta llevando el asunto la UE hay mas cuestiones de orden geopolitico que no sabemos (saltarse el acuerdo europeo de boicot a Siria), sin contar lo de la mafia rusa, blanqueo de dinero...


----------



## juanfer (22 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El escenario que yo manejo es que básicamente chipre es un tongo monumental, que está siendo usado muy hábilmente para hacer vender como locos a pequeños y medianos. Y a fe mía que lo están consiguiendo.
> 
> La cuestión es que esas ventas no pasan a pertenecer "al viento", como diría el Zperro, sino que están siendo recogidas pacientemente. En otras circunstancias, la estructura vendedora de las tres últimas sesiones hubiera desplomado el índice mucho más abajo.
> 
> ...




Ayer nos quedamos en 7887, y hoy lo estamos perforado. 

Sigo manteniendo que el canal primario es alcista pero alguna sorpresa nos podemos llevar con lo de Chipre.

Veremos que depara la jornada.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

venga metemos un larguito eurodolor 1,2898 :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Me da mucha pereza ponerme a leer hacia atrás... ¿alguien ha comentado lo que puede suponer para muchas empresas una bajada de la luz del 6,5%?



Esta bajada de la luz es una tanto falsa, no?

El precio ha bajado por la mayor presencia de las renovables, que parte de sus costos se subvencionan. El deficit de tarifa subira entonces.

Por otro lado las grandes empresas tienen acuerdos privados con las electricas, y las pequeñas empresas despues de una subida del 50% en dos años no creo que esta bajada les resuelva mucho.

Ver que algo baja siempre es bienvenido, pero no es tan verde el campo como lo pintan.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

Merkel acaba de tirar de las orejas a Chipre: que no pongan a prueba la paciencia de la unión.

La votación se retrasa a la tarde.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga metemos un larguito eurodolor 1,2898 :Baile:



cerramos el larguito 1,2898-1,2921 :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias fiscales y jueces femeninas de buen ver,
> 
> DON grafico de DAIMLER. Objetivos cortos, que tal?



Esta tarde al cierre, ok?


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2013)

En octubre me voy a NY... ¿cuándo compraríais $?


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Mar 2013)

yo me voy a finales de septiembre.


----------



## McFly (22 Mar 2013)

DIA esta aguantando el tiron...como la veis?? yo entré a 5,65...creo que es un buen precio y mientras tenga esas acciones no puedo tentar la suerte entrando en otras que ahora parecen baratas....creo que es buen refugio para el chaparron


----------



## pollastre (22 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Ayer nos quedamos en 7887, y hoy lo estamos perforado.
> 
> Sigo manteniendo que el canal primario es alcista pero alguna sorpresa nos podemos llevar con lo de Chipre.
> 
> Veremos que depara la jornada.




Esa zona que dice Ud. es el eje del principal trimestral (quant). Concretamente 7890.82 ahora mismo 

Esa zona es donde deberíamos habernos parado en el castañazo post-chipre, pero el "panic mode" hizo que se perforase unos buenos 30 puntos más abajo. Ahora, ya las cosas más controladas, ha respondido adecuadamente rebotando donde debía.

Si ha de cumplirse el escenario alcista que he comentado antes, este sería un buen momento para que empezase a "asomar la pata".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Yo es que soy más de sentido común que de contratos... no sabría que decirle. Pensar que puedes duplicar tu patrimonio en menos de 10 años SIN riesgo no parece muy sensato.



Pero es que entonces es el banco el que tendría que pagar el pato. El banco es el que ha ofrecido ese tipo de interés. Es el gobierno chipriota o el BCE el que ha permitido que, siendo escrupulosos con la ley y cumpliendo contratos firmados, uno puedo duplicar en menos de 10 años su patrimonio sin riesgo.

Yo no digo que eso sea razonable, que no lo es. Bueno, no lo es con una inflación moderada. Tenga en cuenta que el dinero es solo una medida de lo que se puede comprar con el. Pero lo que veo inmoral es que una persona cumpla la ley, cumpla con su parte de un contrato firmado libremente por dos partes, le roben su dinero. En mi razonamiento piense que da igual que los tipos de interés sea el 11% o el 3%. 

Sin seguridad jurídica, con comportamientos amorales, fomentando el enfrentamiento entre el norte y el sur el MadMax está cada vez más cerca.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

McFly dijo:


> DIA esta aguantando el tiron...como la veis?? yo entré a 5,65...creo que es un buen precio y mientras tenga esas acciones no puedo tentar la suerte entrando en otras que ahora parecen baratas....creo que es buen refugio para el chaparron



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/399012-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2013-pepon-a-asomar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-240.html#post8614019

Cuidadín con perder la directriz alcista....


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

venga metemos otro cortito ibex 8310 :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esta tarde al cierre, ok?



Don Pirata voy a abusar de su generosidad.

Me podría sacar un gráfico, con objetivos para:
Philips Electronics NV (PHG) la que cotiza en Amsterdam.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Don Pirata voy a abusar de su generosidad.
> 
> Me podría sacar un gráfico, con objetivos para:
> Philips Electronics NV (PHG) la que cotiza en Amsterdam.
> ...



Iniciado por Guybrush_Threepwood 

Esta tarde al cierre, ok?


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Mar 2013)

McFly dijo:


> DIA esta aguantando el tiron...como la veis?? yo entré a 5,65...creo que es un buen precio y mientras tenga esas acciones no puedo tentar la suerte entrando en otras que ahora parecen baratas....creo que es buen refugio para el chaparron



Sigo confiando que respete la directriz alcista...yo he vuelto a cargar a estos precios hace unos días...lo comenté en el foro. Pero con el S.L. bien colocado


----------



## juanfer (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero es que entonces es el banco el que tendría que pagar el pato. El banco es el que ha ofrecido ese tipo de interés. Es el gobierno chipriota o el BCE el que ha permitido que, siendo escrupulosos con la ley y cumpliendo contratos firmados, uno puedo duplicar en menos de 10 años su patrimonio sin riesgo.
> 
> Yo no digo que eso sea razonable, que no lo es. Bueno, no lo es con una inflación moderada. Tenga en cuenta que el dinero es solo una medida de lo que se puede comprar con el. Pero lo que veo inmoral es que una persona cumpla la ley, cumpla con su parte de un contrato firmado libremente por dos partes, le roben su dinero. En mi razonamiento piense que da igual que los tipos de interés sea el 11% o el 3%.
> 
> Sin seguridad jurídica, con comportamientos amorales, fomentando el enfrentamiento entre el norte y el sur el MadMax está cada vez más cerca.



Creo que nuestros vecinos del norte quieren que les dejemos nuestros ahorros porque, según ellos nosotros no somos capaces de cuidarlos bien.

Quieren generar pánico en el momento donde las bolsas estan a máximos, y que generen flujos de dinero a los países del norte de Europa. Era el momento perfecto para generarlo.

Merkel consigue 2 cosas, imponerse a los paises del sur, y ganar puntos en los electores alemanes.

El problema es que cuando Chipre salga del euro y haga una quita al BCE se va a montar un lio muy gordo.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> venga metemos otro cortito ibex 8310 :Baile:



cerramos el cortito 8310-8295 :baba: 

ahora si que se termino la semana para vuestro humilde pero soberbio servidor :Baile:


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Me da mucha pereza ponerme a leer hacia atrás... ¿alguien ha comentado lo que puede suponer para muchas empresas una bajada de la luz del 6,5%?



Buenos días a todos.

Para mi empresa supone apróximadamente pagar un sueldo de personal que tenemos a media jornada.

No les digo más.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo me voy a finales de septiembre.




Avísame el día que vayas a comprar y lo haré yo también. Que si el euro se revaloriza a partir del día siguiente, siendo dos los jodidos me sentiré mucho mejor


----------



## jjsuamar (22 Mar 2013)

McFly dijo:


> DIA esta aguantando el tiron...como la veis?? yo entré a 5,65...creo que es un buen precio y mientras tenga esas acciones no puedo tentar la suerte entrando en otras que ahora parecen baratas....creo que es buen refugio para el chaparron



Creo que si pierde 5,57 se puede ir a 5,38. Y si pierde 5,38 se puede ir a 5. Pero no me escuches a mi, que se pronuncien los verdaderos maestros.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero es que entonces es el banco el que tendría que pagar el pato. El banco es el que ha ofrecido ese tipo de interés. Es el gobierno chipriota o el BCE el que ha permitido que, siendo escrupulosos con la ley y cumpliendo contratos firmados, uno puedo duplicar en menos de 10 años su patrimonio sin riesgo.
> 
> Yo no digo que eso sea razonable, que no lo es. Bueno, no lo es con una inflación moderada. Tenga en cuenta que el dinero es solo una medida de lo que se puede comprar con el. Pero lo que veo inmoral es que una persona cumpla la ley, cumpla con su parte de un contrato firmado libremente por dos partes, le roben su dinero. En mi razonamiento piense que da igual que los tipos de interés sea el 11% o el 3%.
> 
> Sin seguridad jurídica, con comportamientos amorales, fomentando el enfrentamiento entre el norte y el sur el MadMax está cada vez más cerca.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero quizás es hora de ir reemplazando la cultura de los derechos/seguridad por la cultura de la responsabilidad/sensatez.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero quizás es hora de ir reemplazando la cultura de los derechos/seguridad por la cultura de la responsabilidad/sensatez.



100% de acuerdo pero no son excluyentes. Perdóneme si sigo en mis trece con este tema. Si entre dos partes se llega a un acuerdo que las dos partes ven sensata, es responsabilidad de las partes cumplirlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

revisando los jraficos , hemos encontrado una wena oportunidad de cortos en nasdaq , asi que corto al indice gringo nasdaq100 2770 futuro :Baile:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Mar 2013)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Para mi empresa supone apróximadamente pagar un sueldo de personal que tenemos a media jornada.
> 
> No les digo más.



.
Supongo que para cualquier empresa tipo Metro, Renfe, Tranvías, etc ... cada 1% de variación de recibo ya tiene un impacto importante, así que un 6 y pico seguro que se nota de forma considerable.

De hecho ya estarán trabajando en una bajada de tarifas equivalente a la repercusión ... ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Supongo que para cualquier empresa tipo Metro, Renfe, Tranvías, etc ... cada 1% de variación de recibo ya tiene un impacto importante, así que un 6 y pico seguro que se nota de forma considerable.
> 
> De hecho ya estarán trabajando en una bajada de tarifas equivalente a la repercusión ... ::::



eres malvado a mas no poder :|


----------



## Meñakoz (22 Mar 2013)

Casi el 100% ya de las compañías del Ibex-35, en concreto el 91%, tienen sede en los paraísos fiscales. No es por su exotismo, sino porque allí realizan sus operaciones y pagan menos impuestos, tan necesitados en este momento de crisis.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo pero no son excluyentes. Perdóneme si sigo en mis trece con este tema. Si entre dos partes se llega a un acuerdo que las dos partes ven sensata, es responsabilidad de las partes cumplirlo.



No digo que sean excluyentes. Todo lo contrario. Pienso que la sensatez y la responsabilidad son los subyacentes de todo derecho y una (mínima) seguridad. En ese sentido creo que deberíamos volver a los principios, como Bankia.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eres malvado a mas no poder :|



Eso dicen ...


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Supongo que para cualquier empresa tipo Metro, Renfe, Tranvías, etc ... cada 1% de variación de recibo ya tiene un impacto importante, así que un 6 y pico seguro que se nota de forma considerable.
> 
> De hecho ya estarán trabajando en una bajada de tarifas equivalente a la repercusión ... ::::



aege: la asociación de los grandes consumidores de electricidad


----------



## paulistano (22 Mar 2013)

Se va uno de viaje y dejáis caer el chiringo, muy mal.

Pero bueno, ya estoy por aquí....ahora sólo queda subir...con los molinillos despegando a la velocidad de la luz en breve.....


----------



## Krim (22 Mar 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Supongo que para cualquier empresa tipo Metro, Renfe, Tranvías, etc ... cada 1% de variación de recibo ya tiene un impacto importante, así que un 6 y pico seguro que se nota de forma considerable.
> 
> De hecho ya estarán trabajando en una bajada de tarifas equivalente a la repercusión ... ::::



Jajajaja, que gracioso que eres.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Mar 2013)

Las grandes empresas tienen contratos con acuerdos privados, y no estan en precio de la tarifa de ultimo recurso. Se de algun sector que planto a la electrica de turno para irse a la cera de enfrente pero no se rasca demasiado. Ademas las electricas ultimamente aun teniendo los futuros del precio bajando han presionado al alza con otros instrumentos.

Al pequeño y mediano comercio/empresario le vendra bien, al sector servicios puede que tambien. La gran empresa esta en otra orbita y su coste energetico no para de subir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Mar 2013)

DON esta tarde? esta tarde? estas seguro?

Bueno, vale, bien. 

Mr.P-------------------------> 8150.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Avísame el día que vayas a comprar y lo haré yo también. Que si el euro se revaloriza a partir del día siguiente, siendo dos los jodidos me sentiré mucho mejor



no estoy seguro pero creo que con la tarjeta de Citibank se puede pagar alli y no me hacen recargo por cambio de divisas. me tengo que enterar mejor, pero si es así el caso, no creo que cambie. Tambien tengo un amigo en un banco y creo que a ellos les hacen un cambio mas beneficioso.
me entero de todo y te comento.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no estoy seguro pero creo que con la tarjeta de Citibank se puede pagar alli y no me hacen recargo por cambio de divisas. me tengo que enterar mejor, pero si es así el caso, no creo que cambie. Tambien tengo un amigo en un banco y creo que a ellos les hacen un cambio mas beneficioso.
> me entero de todo y te comento.




Yo también tengo algún amigo que me lo puede cambiar bien de precio. El tema es el momento de cambiar por la fluctuación euro/dólar... Que de aquí a septiembre nos podemos comer un 10% en un sentido u otro.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Mar 2013)

distribuidora internacional de alimentos - Dia recomprará acciones hasta un 0,15% de su capital - 22/03/13 en Infomercados


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> DON esta tarde? esta tarde? estas seguro?
> 
> Bueno, vale, bien.
> 
> Mr.P-------------------------> 8150.



Es que no tengo ginebra en el curro. Sin la pócima no me inspiro 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no estoy seguro pero creo que con la tarjeta de Citibank se puede pagar alli y no me hacen recargo por cambio de divisas. me tengo que enterar mejor, pero si es así el caso, no creo que cambie. Tambien tengo un amigo en un banco y creo que a ellos les hacen un cambio mas beneficioso.
> me entero de todo y te comento.



Pagando con tarjeta el cambio se valora a precio de divisa y normalmente sin comisión de cambio. Por eso sin tener muy claro lo que va a hacer el eurodolar es mejor no cambiar y ahorrarse comisiones o ratios de billetes que son siempre peores que los de divisa. Si van en grupo paguen la primera comida/cena y recolecten dolares al repartir la factura para pagar los pequeños gastos y utilicen la tarjeta para todo lo demás.


----------



## juanfer (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Iniciado por Guybrush_Threepwood
> 
> Esta tarde al cierre, ok?



Muchas gracias.


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2013)

Eurodolar 1,274 tengo para entrar largo... y si no llega, nada.

En el Ibex, largo en 8295... veremos...


----------



## juanfer (22 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no estoy seguro pero creo que con la tarjeta de Citibank se puede pagar alli y no me hacen recargo por cambio de divisas. me tengo que enterar mejor, pero si es así el caso, no creo que cambie. Tambien tengo un amigo en un banco y creo que a ellos les hacen un cambio mas beneficioso.
> me entero de todo y te comento.





wetpiñata dijo:


> P*agando con tarjeta el cambio se valora a precio de divisa y normalmente sin comisión de cambio*. Por eso sin tener muy claro lo que va a hacer el eurodolar es mejor no cambiar y ahorrarse comisiones o ratios de billetes que son siempre peores que los de divisa. Si van en grupo paguen la primera comida/cena y recolecten dolares al repartir la factura para pagar los pequeños gastos y utilicen la tarjeta para todo lo demás.




En el mundo anglosajon, puedes ir a un comercio y comprar un articulo que vale 1 y decierle que te cobre 30 en tarjeta para que te devuelva 29 en papelitos.


No se si les puede servir.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En el mundo anglosajon, puedes ir a un comercio y comprar un articulo que vale 1 y decierle que te cobre 30 en tarjeta para que te devuelva 29 en papelitos.
> 
> 
> No se si les puede servir.




Qué recuerdos de cuando vivía en Orlando. El dependiente de un supermercado me lo ofreció y yo no entendía nada. Saco la tarjeta y me pregunta cuánto quiero de cambio. Mi cara fue un poema ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que no tengo ginebra en el curro. Sin la pócima no me inspiro 8:



no se olvide de ponerle fanta limon , que sin eso no es pocima ni es na :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En el mundo anglosajon, puedes ir a un comercio y comprar un articulo que vale 1 y decierle que te cobre 30 en tarjeta para que te devuelva 29 en papelitos.
> 
> 
> No se si les puede servir.



muy interesante....


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Qué recuerdos de cuando vivía en Orlando. El dependiente de un supermercado me lo ofreció y yo no entendía nada. Saco la tarjeta y me pregunta cuánto quiero de cambio. Mi cara fue un poema ::



Es muy típico de Los Ángeles también por la falta de cajeros. Allí aceptan hasta cheques a los nacionales.


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 Mar 2013)

Entro en Iberdrola a largo plazo a 3.97 con dos cojones, espero no tener que recoger ningún owned. Espero que continuen reduciendo su deuda, y que su mix energético empiece a dar resultados, nada esta libre de riesgos, pero las energéticas parecen más estables y seguras en el long term.


----------



## TenienteDan (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que no tengo ginebra en el curro. Sin la pócima no me inspiro 8:



Yo pensé que bebía Grog :ouch::ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Mar 2013)

esta noticia me ha alegrado el dia, aunque al final no pase nada, pero el simple hecho de tocarle un poco los....
Carlos Fabra será juzgado por tráfico de influencias, cohecho y delito fiscal - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Yo pensé que bebía Grog :ouch::ouch:



*G*inebra
*R*ancia
*O*riginal
*G*ranadina

::


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2013)

Vendidas las Amadeus 20.01--20.57

Quiero liquidez porque creo que CAF si cierra semanalmente por encima de 280 parará la sangría. Creo que a Banca Cívica y sus secuaces de Morgan no les debe quedar mucha morralla que soltar. Y no será yo quien renuncie a tener a CAF por debajo de 300.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Mar 2013)

Sr. Pirata, tenemos un gandalf en el 13,93-94....

¿Puede mandar a alguién para desatascarlo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vendidas las Amadeus 20.01--20.57
> 
> Quiero liquidez porque creo que CAF si cierra semanalmente por encima de 280 parará la sangría. Creo que a Banca Cívica y sus secuaces de Morgan no les debe quedar mucha morralla que soltar. Y no será yo quien renuncie a tener a CAF por debajo de 300.



Cojonudo, creo que esa era venta preventiva,IMHO.



Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sr. Pirata, tenemos un gandalf en el 13,93-94....
> 
> ¿Puede mandar a alguién para desatascarlo?



Sr. ghkghk...le llaman.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cojonudo, creo que esa era venta preventiva,IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> Sr. ghkghk...le llaman.




¿Cón 100.000 títulos "a mercado" le valdría?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cón 100.000 títulos "a mercado" le valdría?



:baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

No tenemos ni idea cuanto dinero estamos dando a los bancos . 

Ben Bernanke :o


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cón 100.000 títulos "a mercado" le valdría?



Pues ha funcionado


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Mar 2013)

que bandazos ....


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que bandazos ....



Río revuelto ganancia pescadores, tres días para largos claros, más de 300 puntos acumulados 8:

Los nuevos que acuden al blog, mandando privis para averiguar como se hace lo de los niveles!!!! :XX:

Cuando han visto los niveles por adelantado y luego el gráfico de como funcionan la cara habrá sido ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

seguid desafiando a la mega resistencia gringos , bajareis a punta de flash crash :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Río revuelto ganancia pescadores, tres días para largos claros, más de 300 puntos acumulados 8:
> 
> Los nuevos que acuden al blog, mandando privis para averiguar como se hace lo de los niveles!!!! :XX:
> 
> Cuando han visto los niveles por adelantado y luego el gráfico de como funcionan la cara habrá sido ::



sigues con los nivelitos flanderERRE ? ienso:


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sigues con los nivelitos flanderERRE ? ienso:



Usted, que también entra al blog, sabrá por qué sigo con los niveles 

Algunas veces hasta funciona....¿Podría decirnos a cuantos pipos de la primera proyección bajista nos hemos dado la vuelta? Es que a mi me da la risa ::


----------



## tarrito (22 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Río revuelto ganancia pescadores, tres días para largos claros, más de 300 puntos acumulados 8:
> 
> Los nuevos que acuden al blog, mandando privis para averiguar como se hace lo de los niveles!!!! :XX:
> 
> Cuando han visto los niveles por adelantado y luego el gráfico de como funcionan la cara habrá sido ::



con gusto le pago por ver/poder leer esos mensajes privados 

lo de sus nivelungos, a mí como queeee 

* algún privi femenino?
insinuaciones XXX ?

cuente, cuente ... qué filón! :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> con gusto le pago por ver/poder leer esos mensajes privados
> 
> lo de sus nivelungos, a mí como queeee
> 
> ...



se comenta por los foros que flanderERRE es un heterosexual reprimido :bla:


----------



## tarrito (22 Mar 2013)

ola Fran k ase?

niveles o k ase? :Baile:

subimos o k ase? :Baile:

bajamos o k ase? :Baile:

cuéntanos lo k ase? :Baile:

franimori, franimori, franimori ... etc :Baile: :Baile:

:ouch: :ouch: :XX:


----------



## LoboDeMar (22 Mar 2013)

Aquí otro Eónico os saluda, aunque menos molón (vengo con una parte de muy atrás: Fukushima me estalló en la cara, con eso lo digo to :

Hoy me he visto tentado de cargar Iberdrolas, pero la voz interior me ha dicho: "gallofita y al sofá, majete". Una vez pasado el calentón pregunto: ¿cómo la véis a corto/medio plazo? Es que huele como a próximo 3,6 - 3,7, aunque mi olfato es una puta mierda, aviso. ¿Algún gráfico reciente a mano?

Shurgracias!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ola Fran k ase?
> 
> niveles o k ase? :Baile:
> 
> ...



te callas o ke ases :no:


----------



## tarrito (22 Mar 2013)

a sus orldenes jeneral ! :X :X


----------



## LoboDeMar (22 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te callas o ke ases :no:



Me resultas curiosísimo.

Cuando te leo siento algo entrañable, por un lado y, por otro, unas tremendas ganas de correrte a ostias. Ambas dos a partes iguales.

¿Trini* eres tú?

*: Nombre ficticio de mi real suegra.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Me resultas curiosísimo.
> 
> Cuando te leo siento algo entrañable, por un lado y, por otro, unas tremendas ganas de correrte a ostias. Ambas dos a partes iguales.
> 
> ...



necesita ayuda profesional amigo :fiufiu:


----------



## TenienteDan (22 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Río revuelto ganancia pescadores, tres días para largos claros, más de 300 puntos acumulados 8:
> 
> Los nuevos que acuden al blog, mandando privis para averiguar como se hace lo de los niveles!!!! :XX:
> 
> Cuando han visto los niveles por adelantado y luego el gráfico de como funcionan la cara habrá sido ::



Creo que es la cara que se nos ha quedado a todos cuando lo hemos visto en directo .


----------



## LoboDeMar (22 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> necesita ayuda profesional amigo :fiufiu:



Gran Maestro, no proyecte, no proyecte... :no:

Bueno, sí, proyecte pero sobre la Gran Bajista. ¿Podría mojarse un poco? ¿Para cuándo? ¿Hasta cuánto? Pregunto completamente en serio. Mójese un poco, Gran Zahorí 

Y otra curiosidad: ¿cuáles son o han sido sus fuentes de conosimiento? ¿qué libros, de cabecera o no, recomienda para adquirir conosimiento?


----------



## Crash (22 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> necesita ayuda profesional amigo :fiufiu:



[YOUTUBE]5dzi_8Rscfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues ha funcionado



A veces me basta con "amenazar" entrar para que la gente compre como si no hubiera mañana, antes de que les suba un 3% el precio. 

Mire CAF hoy, basta con insinuar nuevas compras para subirlo a media mañana.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A veces me basta con "amenazar" entrar para que la gente compre como si no hubiera mañana, antes de que les suba un 3% el precio.
> 
> Mire CAF hoy, basta con insinuar nuevas compras para subirlo a media mañana.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Es que es usted Mario Drogui ?? :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

ghkghk:8619390 dijo:


> Sin_Perdón dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pues ha funcionado
> ...



Eres el Mario Droghi del putibex!


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2013)

Crash dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]5dzi_8Rscfs[/YOUTUBE]



Uff... que spot... :S

¿cuanto tardaron en despedir al publicista que concebió y al director comercial que autorizó esto?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

Mon dieu.... Me han adelantado....

Winter has arrived!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Gran Maestro, no proyecte, no proyecte... :no:
> 
> Bueno, sí, proyecte pero sobre la Gran Bajista. ¿Podría mojarse un poco? ¿Para cuándo? ¿Hasta cuánto? Pregunto completamente en serio. Mójese un poco, Gran Zahorí
> 
> Y otra curiosidad: ¿cuáles son o han sido sus fuentes de conosimiento? ¿qué libros, de cabecera o no, recomienda para adquirir conosimiento?



si quieres aprender a operar no queda otra que saberlo todo sobre la bolsa :no:

hay que tener unos cuantos escenarios para el medio plazo y luego con el conocimiento ir controlando dia a dia y ver que va encajando en alguno de tus escenarios 

ahora mismo lo mas importante en el ibex es la jran bajista y la jran alcista que perdimos a principios del 2012 , la segunda fue tocada en 8750 y ya sabemos lo que paso , la jran bajista tambien fue tocada y lo mismo :fiufiu:

me hacen gracia algunos ojetivos como los 9400 de flanderERRE o un 9200 que dijeron por hay porque son imposibles como objetivo , ya que implicarian que la jran bajista fuese rota y en ese caso el ojetivo con permiso de los 11k serian los 12400 aprox :bla:

de romper la jran bajista eso sucederia previa figura lateral y romperiamos en aprox 4 meses , ahora es casi imposible romperla porque estan muy juntas la jran alcista y la jran bajista por lo que juntas hacen una resistencia insuperable :rolleye:

el escenario bajista nos lleva a los 5300 y quizas mas pabajo todavia y teniendo en cuenta que se acerca mayo , con los gringos en la mega resistencia :abajo:


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

Me sumo al hilo, a ver si la podemos liar en la media hora que queda ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mon dieu.... Me han adelantado....
> 
> Winter has arrived!



 Ya es casualidad. Ni adrede, eh?....


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si quieres aprender a operar no queda otra que saberlo todo sobre la bolsa :no:
> 
> hay que tener unos cuantos escenarios para el medio plazo y luego con el conocimiento ir controlando dia a dia y ver que va encajando en alguno de tus escenarios
> 
> ...



Jato, esos 5300 son escenarios de mariconas. Todo el que tiene el conosimiento sabe que nos la jugamos en los 4500.

Vas a perder hasta la verguenza ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2013)

Flandercitos sintiendose amenazados...


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2013)

Volumen importante en zonas importantes...vamos a tener unos 40 minutos finales bonitos.

De momento solo observar, abiertas posiciones en BBVA y la pipada a buen recaudo.

Este tipo de semanas son las más fructiferas  , el maese anda muy callado, se ha tenido que "jartar" también. 

El SP no afloja, le debo una a un buen colega!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jato, esos 5300 son escenarios de mariconas. Todo el que tiene el conosimiento sabe que nos la jugamos en los 4500.
> 
> Vas a perder hasta la verguenza ::



5300 chavalin , me lo han dicho los reptilianos :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2013)

Empieza la fiesta...


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2013)

Lo del foro de preferentes de Bankia...comentario del día

"La niña a 0,25 no debería empezar a desinflarse?"

Esta lleva desde los 3 y pico... desinflarse dice  :XX: :XX: :XX:

No la voy a trolear más, me da pena.







Pero vamos que si alguien se anima ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2013)

Fanta sin gas

ha sido el dax


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria:8619665 dijo:


> Fanta sin gas
> 
> ha sido el dax



Disfrazado de pepón
se halla e.ón


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si quieres aprender a operar no queda otra que saberlo todo sobre la bolsa :no:
> 
> hay que tener unos cuantos escenarios para el medio plazo y luego con el conocimiento ir controlando dia a dia y ver que va encajando en alguno de tus escenarios
> 
> ...




 Con dos cohones maestro: 7000 puntos de horquilla, o sube o baja 

Se ha superado :XX: :XX: :XX:







Esta vez acierta seguro, andando con pies de plomo en este mundo no se pierde... :XX::XX:

Gracias por estos grandes momentos


Edit: Ya que le veo sembrado maestro ¿Ve usted al SP entre 900 y 1800 al terminar el mes?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Con dos cohones maestro: 7000 puntos de horquilla, o sube o baja
> 
> Se ha superado :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...



Es que el jato si que es un gran MarketMaker


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Mar 2013)

Me he pillado un rebote con la entidad donde tenía la cuenta de valores y ya me he cansado.
¿Alguna recomendación de parte de los que controlaís del tema?
No hago demasiadas operaciones y en principio a medio-largo plazo, normalmente acciones sin cosas raras.
Renta4, ING... no sé ¿qué me decís?


----------



## sinnombrex (22 Mar 2013)

Despues de varios años leyendo a ratos de bolsa e intentando aprender de vosotros, con mucha incertidumbre y quizas no en el mejor momento me he convertido en accionista a largo de eon.

Espero no ser como el jato y que ahora caigan sin fondo, pero tampoco me sorprenderia.

Orden de compra en 13,88€. 

Ayer ya tenia intención de hacer la compra, pero no tenia el dinero en el banco adecuado y tenia que trabajar por la mañana (he perdido un 1.24% de la subida de hoy).


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2013)

Fundamental que CAF cerrase la semana por encima de 280. Y a fe que lo ha logrado. 

Comienza el despegue. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me he pillado un rebote con la entidad donde tenía la cuenta de valores y ya me he cansado.
> ¿Alguna recomendación de parte de los que controlaís del tema?
> No hago demasiadas operaciones y en principio a medio-largo plazo, normalmente acciones sin cosas raras.
> Renta4, ING... no sé ¿qué me decís?



Pocas y a largo: ing. Con hacer una al semestre no existen las comisiones. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Despues de varios años leyendo a ratos de bolsa e intentando aprender de vosotros, con mucha incertidumbre y quizas no en el mejor momento me he convertido en accionista a largo de eon.
> 
> Espero no ser como el jato y que ahora caigan sin fondo, pero tampoco me sorprenderia.
> 
> ...



Que sepa, ya por adelantado, que le acompañamos en el sentimiento... sea cual sea... )


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (22 Mar 2013)

Y Apple que poco a poco .. ejem


Jato, por favor, comentenos amigablemente sus predicciones::


----------



## egarenc (22 Mar 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me he pillado un rebote con la entidad donde tenía la cuenta de valores y ya me he cansado.
> ¿Alguna recomendación de parte de los que controlaís del tema?
> No hago demasiadas operaciones y en principio a medio-largo plazo, normalmente acciones sin cosas raras.
> Renta4, ING... no sé ¿qué me decís?



yo estoy contento con selfbank, la plataforma no está mal para inexpertos como yo Xd.


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pocas y a largo: ing. Con hacer una al semestre no existen las comisiones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2




Gracias, le echaré un ojo.


Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe el porqué del movimiento en los gemelos Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac?:ouch:


----------



## egarenc (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A 15,9x de cabeza
> edit: incluso que puede que más, pero tengo activados algunos impulsos bajistas que pueden llevar al precio a los 13.1x-13.5x ienso:



La clavaste! mis GDF's de momento, viento en popa. Espero que los impulsos bajistas se queden quietecitos algunos dias más :


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

Felicidades a los bankeros

El FROB valora en 0,01 euros las acciones de Bankia


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Felicidades a los bankeros
> 
> El FROB valora en 0,01 euros las acciones de Bankia



Tranquilos, la bolsa a largo plazo siempre sube ::::::


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Tranquilos, la bolsa a largo plazo siempre sube ::::::



En unos día el contrasplit las pone a 1 euro ::::


----------



## tarrito (22 Mar 2013)

yo voy a comprar
van a pasar de 0.25 a 1 € ... eso es mucha ganancia

eh! cada uno lee y entiende lo que le interesa 


edito; 
y cuando de 1€, vuelva a costar 0.01 ¿qué hacemos? ienso: ienso:
ya dudo si comprar :XX:


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo voy a comprar
> van a pasar de 0.25 a 1 € ... eso es mucha ganancia
> 
> eh! cada uno lee y entiende lo que le interesa



:8::8::8: Lo mismo al mismo tiempo :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Me das miedo 8:


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

Viernes terminal again

[YOUTUBE]mEszTzdUMcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TenienteDan (22 Mar 2013)

Respeto mucho el trabajo de años que llevan a las espaldas algunos de por aquí, lo que aprendemos los novatos gracias a ello es tremendo aunque muchas veces haya que "descifrar" el mensaje... cosa que hace de este hilo un lugar bastante divertido y estimulante para el intelecto.

Pero no me puedo resistir a hacer una pregunta directa y tal vez su conocimiento pueda alumbrar luz, ya que la respuesta no ha podido ser encontrada en la red... ahí va:

- ¿Es cierto que los operadores usan los Pivot Points como referencia (de puntos de compra y venta)?

Y una segunda:

En las acciones tengo claro que debe haber contrapartida (un tio compra pq otro le vende) pero,

¿Y en los futuros?


No puedo más que agradecer sus comentarios respondan o no a las preguntas y desearles un buen viernes terminal y un fin de semana plagado de katys y alejado de pandoros.


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pocas y a largo: ing. Con hacer una al semestre no existen las comisiones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2




Comisión de compra-venta en mercado nacional 0,25% con mínimo de 12 euros.
En zona euro mínimo de 25-30 euros (según mercado).

Un poco carillo ¿no?


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Respeto mucho el trabajo de años que llevan a las espaldas algunos de por aquí, lo que aprendemos los novatos gracias a ello es tremendo aunque muchas veces haya que "descifrar" el mensaje... cosa que hace de este hilo un lugar bastante divertido y estimulante para el intelecto.
> 
> Pero no me puedo resistir a hacer una pregunta directa y tal vez su conocimiento pueda alumbrar luz, ya que la respuesta no ha podido ser encontrada en la red... ahí va:
> 
> ...



La bolsa no importa. Esconde el dinero ..... vienen a por ello.


----------



## jjsuamar (22 Mar 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Comisión de compra-venta en mercado nacional 0,25% con mínimo de 12 euros.
> En zona euro mínimo de 25-30 euros (según mercado).
> 
> Un poco carillo ¿no?



Si tienes otros productos contratados tienes otras tarifas. En mi caso tengo 0,20% y sin minimos en nacional.


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2013)

Os recomiendo invertir media hora en el documento adjunto.

http://www.bcg.com/documents/file87307.pdf

Estos señores no son cualquier mono buscando cacahuetes.

A cualquiera que no tenga 2 dedos de frente se le va a quitar la tontería a base de hostias.

Empezad a pensar dónde esconder los dineros

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-espanol-y-opciones-a-tomar.html#post6983142

Suerte burbujarras.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

Mr. Chinazzo.

*[Daimler]*







Está en corrección. Creo que llegará a los 39,x largo. Ahí habría oportunidad de largos. Los cortos ahora son arriesgados pues el SL estaría mu lejos 6% frente a un 10% de posibles beneficios.

Cosas a vigilar si se quieren buscar los largos.

-Que hace el precio al llegar a la resistencia de los 44€, coincidente con el fibo 38% de la última subida.
-EL RSI no debería romper la directriz alcista verde, o no por mucho. Si lo hace por mucho, extremar la cautela.
-EL RSI debe girarse y romper la directriz bajista. Si se quiere ser cauteloso, buscar divergencias.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2013)

_*"We don’t have an immediate crisis in terms of debt" - Obama*_

Ahora si que hay que ponerse corto con to lo gordo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2013)

*[Philips]*







Creo que está haciendo techo como el que hizo entre abril y julio de 2010, habrá bastante volatilidad en el precio. Parece, a falta de confirmar las POSIBLES divergencias en el RSI y MACD, que ahora tocan bajadas. No sabría como operar....


----------



## juanfer (22 Mar 2013)

Vaya mierda de sesión la del DAX por la tarde en 2 horas 6 pipos.

Off topic.
Esta mañana me he pasado por correos a coger un certificado de hacienda.
Los señores me van a pagar el pago del IRPF 2011, bueno me han pagado algo de intereses y eso que solo eran 1000 euros.

O sea me quitan un dinero extra en 2011, presento la declaración en junio del 2012 y me devuelven la pasta en Marzo del 2013. 

No se porque han retardado tanto, pero ir descontando cobrar pronto este año el Irpf en caso que os salga a devolver.


----------



## juanfer (22 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Philips]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias.


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Mar 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Entro en Iberdrola a largo plazo a 3.97 con dos cojones, espero no tener que recoger ningún owned. Espero que continuen reduciendo su deuda, y que su mix energético empiece a dar resultados, nada esta libre de riesgos, pero las energéticas parecen más estables y seguras en el long term.



Yo tendría mucho cuidao con las participadas de los bankos.
Suerte


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Mar 2013)

jo jo que buenos son los usanos en un minuto


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Mar 2013)

nadie ha posteado, luego lo pongo aqui, pq es importante:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ins-how-massive-stock-market-rallies-end.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2013)

Habemus pepón....

Crisis econmica: El Parlamento de Chipre aprueba el fondo solidario y limita las transacciones financieras | elmundo.es

ienso: ienso:


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 Mar 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo tendría mucho cuidao con las participadas de los bankos.
> Suerte



Asumo ese riesgo y también el de su endeudamiento, esto es cuestión de poner muchas cosas sobre la balanza, me parece una buena compañía y la energía es el futuro, si están bien gestionadas, creo que van para arriba. Estuve dándole vueltas a Repsol, la cual si no hubiese sido por lo del yacimiento de vacamuerta bien podría estar sobre los 20 Euros como estuvo a principios del año pasado, y por lo tanto ninguna inversión está libre de riesgo. Sinceramente en el IBEX 35 no veo demasiadas oportunidades a L/P, bueno para los traders.


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Habemus pepón....
> 
> Crisis econmica: El Parlamento de Chipre aprueba el fondo solidario y limita las transacciones financieras | elmundo.es
> 
> ienso: ienso:



Será una patadita a seguir, como hicieron con Grecia salvo que los chipriotas se pongan muy tontos y les utilicen como ejemplo a sacrificar.

Están posponiendo el armagedon total en Europa porque todos los problemas se posponen. Mientras todos los países siguen aumentando sus deudas y sus déficits. O le meten inflación o .....

No se olviden: este escenario genera mucha incertidumbre y eso genera aún más prudencia en el gasto y consumo. La gente está acojonada y no tiene un chavo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Será una patadita a seguir, como hicieron con Grecia salvo que los chipriotas se pongan muy tontos y les utilicen como ejemplo a sacrificar.
> 
> Están posponiendo el armagedon total en Europa porque todos los problemas se posponen. Mientras todos los países siguen aumentando sus deudas y sus déficits. O le meten inflación o .....
> 
> No se olviden: este escenario genera mucha incertidumbre y eso genera aún más prudencia en el gasto y consumo. La gente está acojonada y no tiene un chavo.




Yo lo decía para el lunes, como excusa para subir un 2%~3%. 

En lo del al-macetón coincido contigo. Es patapúm palante con expolio a la población de por medio.


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2013)

Lo importante del finde: ¿lleva bragas o no?

[YOUTUBE]_lRjJ_H8V5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2013)

Schiff: Dollar Bears Aren


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2013)

Promete:

[YOUTUBE]MrEm2nn_9dQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Schiff: Dollar Bears Aren



Bernie Bernanke has very poor results in detecting bubbles.::

Ostia en la línea de flotación


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qpqheWAR6hE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (23 Mar 2013)

saludos al Jato del 1´37´´ al 1´41´´

[YOUTUBE]gawaOK8C4x8[/YOUTUBE]


y uuppppp ... segunda página :no:


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2013)

El pollastre cabreado y tal .... cuando pueda les ponga uno de FranR sobre esta temática ::

[YOUTUBE]7Ie6eIhlso4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (23 Mar 2013)

1 respect al Maejtro ... azote de algotraders y demás ejpertitos :no:

[YOUTUBE]Ej3tOZSE_S0[/YOUTUBE]

::


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2013)

Todavía no lo ha puesto nadie en el foro... ya hay acuerdo en Chipre: 20% de quita para depósitos de +100k.


----------



## egarenc (23 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Todavía no lo ha puesto nadie en el foro... ya hay acuerdo en Chipre: 20% de quita para depósitos de +100k.



y los de menos de 100K quedan limpios?


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Mar 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> y los de menos de 100K quedan limpios?



Cyprus agrees to a 20% tax on deposits over 100,000 euros at the Bank of Cyprus and a 4% tax at other banks, Reuters says

Cyprus agrees bank levy with EU/IMF lenders -Cypriot official | Reuters

Chipre y la 'troika' pactan una quita del 20% para depósitos de más de 100.000 euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (23 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Todavía no lo ha puesto nadie en el foro... ya hay acuerdo en Chipre: 20% de quita para depósitos de +100k.



Lo importante es que han respetado la ley de depósitos , la seguridad jurídica de los contratos no ha sido violada. De todos los posibles escenarios este es el menos malo con diferencia, además discriminan por entidades, ese 20% solo es para los depositantes del banco de chipre para el resto sera del 4%. De aquí se pueden aprender varias lecciones:

1) No te fíes de los políticos, si con Chipre han liado un corralito de 10 días cuando esto pase en un país grande se va a liar gordisima.
2) No tengas dinero en ninguna entidad inestable (cuando haya quita te veras mas perjudicado que el resto)
3)No tengas mas de 100000 en un mismo banco
4)Ten efectivo
5)Diversifica tu patrimonio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2013)

Interesante:

Armas, droga, gas, euro - Economía Directa 20-03-2013 en mp3 (20/03 a las 19:02:49) 01:13:42 1885099 - iVoox


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Interesante:
> 
> Armas, droga, gas, euro - Economía Directa 20-03-2013 en mp3 (20/03 a las 19:02:49) 01:13:42 1885099 - iVoox



y putas?

[YOUTUBE]IS6PR08_2hE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo importante es que han respetado la ley de depósitos , la seguridad jurídica de los contratos no ha sido violada. De todos los posibles escenarios este es el menos malo con diferencia, además discriminan por entidades, ese 20% solo es para los depositantes del banco de chipre para el resto sera del 4%. De aquí se pueden aprender varias lecciones:
> 
> 1) No te fíes de los políticos, si con Chipre han liado un corralito de 10 días cuando esto pase en un país grande se va a liar gordisima.
> 2) No tengas dinero en ninguna entidad inestable (cuando haya quita te veras mas perjudicado que el resto)
> ...



Bank Run de todo aquello que no sea SAN o BBVA ?


----------



## sinnombrex (23 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo importante es que han respetado la ley de depósitos , la seguridad jurídica de los contratos no ha sido violada. De todos los posibles escenarios este es el menos malo con diferencia, además discriminan por entidades, ese 20% solo es para los depositantes del banco de chipre para el resto sera del 4%. De aquí se pueden aprender varias lecciones:
> 
> 1) No te fíes de los políticos, si con Chipre han liado un corralito de 10 días cuando esto pase en un país grande se va a liar gordisima.
> 2) No tengas dinero en ninguna entidad inestable (cuando haya quita te veras mas perjudicado que el resto)
> ...



¿Los 100.000 por banco cuentan tambien para el caso de acciones?

Es algo que he estado buscando y algunos dicen que no y otros que si, ya que el banco es solo el que te guarda los papeles de las acciones y nada mas. 

Se que no te cubriran la perdida por quiebra un banco que seas accionista, ¿pero si quiebra el banco que utilizas de broker y tienes mas de 100.000 en acciones?

A la hora de diversificar, no se me pasa por la cabeza comprar ningun piso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> ¿Los 100.000 por banco cuentan tambien para el caso de acciones?
> 
> Es algo que he estado buscando y algunos dicen que no y otros que si, ya que el banco es solo el que te guarda los papeles de las acciones y nada mas.
> 
> ...



supongo que en algun otro sítio habrá constancia que has comprado las acciones
ienso:

edit: MZMM, España te necesita!!!


----------



## ponzi (23 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bank Run de todo aquello que no sea SAN o BBVA ?



A mi el san no me da mucha confianza ,aunque reconozco que es un tema personal.De los pequeños tienes bk y march que parece que no estan muy mal.Tienes el deutsche que aunque tiene alguna cosa rara de derivados en su balance no tiene demasiadas hipotecas en españa, no creo que saque nada hasta despues de las elecciones alemanas.Ing funciona bien no tiene demasiados embargos y la gente se fia de ellos aunque claro dependen del fgd holandes que es un arma de doble filo. De las mejores opciones yo creo que es bbva


----------



## ponzi (23 Mar 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> ¿Los 100.000 por banco cuentan tambien para el caso de acciones?
> 
> Es algo que he estado buscando y algunos dicen que no y otros que si, ya que el banco es solo el que te guarda los papeles de las acciones y nada mas.
> 
> ...



No, las acciones son de tu propiedad.Los 100000 son para depositos y cuentas a la vista.Si el banco quiebra tu sigues siendo accionista lo unico tendras que arreglar unos papeleos para cambiar de broker y pagar los tramites y ya esta.


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2013)

No sé qué coño todavía estáis con pasta en España. Cuánto antes esté fuera del seguimiento del Estado .... mejor para vuestros bolsillos.


----------



## egarenc (23 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi el san no me da mucha confianza ,aunque reconozco que es un tema personal.De los pequeños tienes bk y march que parece que no estan muy mal.Tienes el *deutsche* que aunque tiene alguna cosa rara de derivados en su balance *no tiene demasiadas hipotecas en españa*, no creo que saque nada hasta despues de las elecciones alemanas.Ing funciona bien no tiene demasiados embargos y la gente se fia de ellos aunque claro dependen del fgd holandes que es un arma de doble filo. De las mejores opciones yo creo que es bbva



desde ayer tienen una menos en el balance, la mía.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Mar 2013)

Ya empezamos...

Una fuente del Gobierno chipriota desmiente el acuerdo con la troika - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2013)

Es hora de romper la baraja e ir a por los castuzos 8:

[YOUTUBE]7dbWnwktK5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2013)

Qué jrande LCASC :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2013)

bertok, tienes mp


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bertok, tienes mp



Ya está, hace tiempo que no visito la Casa de Campo


----------



## tarrito (23 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Qué jrande LCASC :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



puto amo Y PUNTO


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ya está, hace tiempo que no visito la Casa de Campo



Creía que lo habías visto alli


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creía que lo habías visto alli



No. Me lo envió por mp ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No. Me lo envió por mp ::



kind of freak!!!!


----------



## ponzi (24 Mar 2013)

Vacaciones bancarias ohhh ohhh 


http://www.ivoox.com/economia-juan-ramon-rallo-22-03-2013-audios-mp3_rf_1891938_1.html


----------



## ponzi (24 Mar 2013)

Escuchar la intro , es buenisima

http://www.ivoox.com/causa-general-contra-partitocracia-en-tierra-audios-mp3_rf_1892874_1.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Escuchar la intro , es buenisima
> 
> Causa general contra la partitocracia - En Tierra Hostil 23-02-2013 en mp3 (23/03 a las 12:57:40) 01:08:38 1892874 - iVoox



Excelente!!!

_Por eso, si un rey se sabe acreedor al desprecio y el odio de los suyos, y no puede dominarlos sino por multas, confiscaciones o vejaciones, sometiéndolos a perpetua pobreza, más le valdría renunciar a su reino que conservarlo con esos procedimientos. Aunque haya mantenido el trono, ha perdido su dignidad. La dignidad de un rey se ejerce no sobre pordioseros sino sobre súbditos ricos y felices. Así lo creía también aquel hombre recto y superior, llamado Fabricio, que decía: «Prefiero gobernar a ricos, que serlo yo mismo».
En efecto, vivir uno entre placeres y comodidades, mientras los demás sufren y se lamentan a su alrededor no es ser gerente de un reino, sino guardián de una cárcel. ¿No será siempre inepto un médico que no sabe curar una enfermedad sino a costa de otra? Lo mismo se ha de pensar de un rey que no sabe gobernar a sus súbditos sino privándolos de su libertad. Reconozcamos que un hombre así no vale para gobernar a gente libre. ¿No tendrá que hacer primero corregir su soberbia y su ignorancia?_


Utopia de Tomas Moro.... downloading 4 kindle 



Spoiler



http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7005658/Tomas_Moro_-_Eutopia_[Epub][Spanish]


----------



## ALDEBARAN (24 Mar 2013)

Liberbank comenzará a cotizar en bolsa el 16 de mayo, con hasta un 30% de su capital - elEconomista.es

Parece ser que empezará a cotizar a 1,10 € la acción. Hasta donde la veis caer?


----------



## ghkghk (24 Mar 2013)

ALDEBARAN dijo:


> Liberbank comenzará a cotizar en bolsa el 16 de mayo, con hasta un 30% de su capital - elEconomista.es
> 
> Parece ser que empezará a cotizar a 1,10 € la acción. Hasta donde la veis caer?



0.01 y contrasplit.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Mar 2013)

community managers at work ::

Documentos - Opinin - Expansion.com - Expansion.com

El inversor de medio plazo no compra ninguna bolsa hoy cara - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (24 Mar 2013)

............


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Mar 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Cyprus agrees to a 20% tax on deposits over 100,000 euros at the Bank of Cyprus and a 4% tax at other banks, Reuters says
> 
> Cyprus agrees bank levy with EU/IMF lenders -Cypriot official | Reuters
> 
> Chipre y la 'troika' pactan una quita del 20% para depósitos de más de 100.000 euros - elEconomista.es



habemus pepon tomorrow.........


----------



## sr.anus (24 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> habemus pepon tomorrow.........




pero no fue esto desmentido ayer?:: todavia no hay acuerdo::


----------



## egarenc (24 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> pero no fue esto desmentido ayer?:: todavia no hay acuerdo::



no deje que la realidad le estropee una buena noticia.

Habemus pepon y punto! a ver si mis dia y repsoles se espabilan.


----------



## ALDEBARAN (24 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> 0.01 y contrasplit.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2




Igual que bankia? No debería asemejarse mas al Popular que pertenecen al grupo 2 y no nacionalizadas?

Supongo que la caída desde el principio va a ser bastante fuerte, y mas cuando los que hayan canjeado acciones por las subordinadas vendan antes de que caigan aún mas y perder lo menos posible.


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2013)

Recomendable a partir de 1h 36'. Tito Celente está brillante.

[YOUTUBE]xtjs31AvZ_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ywg0Mi_x4AE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2013)

La década perdida de occidente.

Reinhart / Rogoff

[YOUTUBE]ORtdOfZoY1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (24 Mar 2013)

se lo thankeo en los 2 hilos porque es realmente interesante


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> se lo thankeo en los 2 hilos porque es realmente interesante



.... y explicado por el establishment ::


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2013)

Este también te va a gustar

[YOUTUBE]65qlTcJ87Q8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2013)

Otra más, la mejor para mi gusto

[YOUTUBE]I1NdtFFZPUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Mar 2013)

Bertok....

Me espero al libro, que fijo que es más corto


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok....
> 
> Me espero al libro, que fijo que es más corto



Tú mismo, es un must ... ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Mar 2013)

Ya tenemos acordeon y contrasplit todo juntito para que nadie se queje.

http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2013/03/21/mercados/1363896257_321183.html

No se si os pasara a vosotros pero ahora mismo tengo un colocon de cifras que no se ni por donde cogerlo , a ratos me pregunto si todo esto no sera una broma del mejor humorista de todos los tiempos.Tengo 4 hojas de excell abiertas a la vez y da igual por donde lo mire son tales las cifras....que de verdad es para que a uno se le vaya la olla.


----------



## ponzi (24 Mar 2013)

Anda que no tiene gracia la frasecita en mitad de la semana santa:"La metamorfosis en acciones de los 6500 mill de eu en hibridos sera tortuosa"...A veces me pregunto si no buscaran aposta las fechas


http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2013/03/21/mercados/1363896257_321183.html


----------



## ponzi (24 Mar 2013)

Tenemos cisnes negros por todos lados dentro de poco veremos el ballet completo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wFP5Gm031M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (24 Mar 2013)

Otra mas para la lona y esta con 90 años de historia


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=406479


----------



## Janus (24 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tenemos cisnes negros por todos lados dentro de poco veremos el ballet completo
> 
> EL LAGO DE LOS CISNES - YouTube



Te acabas de cargar el misticismo del hilo. What's the hell are you waiting for?.


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te acabas de cargar el misticismo del hilo. What's the hell are you waiting for?.



Tío, mírate con calma Fall 2010 Marc Sumerlin Lecture Series Featuring Prof. Carmen Reinhart - YouTube.


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2013)

Tenedlo presente

S&P 500


----------



## azkunaveteya (24 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tenedlo presente
> 
> S&P 500



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ins-how-massive-stock-market-rallies-end.html


----------



## amago45 (24 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tenedlo presente
> 
> S&P 500



el 9 de mayo ... ... abrir cortos


----------



## Crash (24 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tenemos cisnes negros por todos lados dentro de poco veremos el ballet completo
> 
> EL LAGO DE LOS CISNES - YouTube



Esto me recuerda:

[YOUTUBE]mSJVEb-qljA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (24 Mar 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> el 9 de mayo ... ... abrir cortos



Mejor largos en volatilidad, es más apalancado ::


----------



## Janus (24 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]oldVhMUv34I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Mar 2013)

El equipo directivo de bankia gano 3.200 millones el ano pasado? No entiendo nada


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2013)

Santander pide "lender for Last Resource" en europa.

Más billetes.

[YOUTUBE]KxV3XafiTC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2013)

Empieza el euro con nervios...


----------



## burbujas (24 Mar 2013)

Conforeros una duda rápida sobre la nueva tributación...

1) Tras el cómputo de operaciones de menos de un año, sale saldo positivo. Esa cantidad tributará según el IRPF. ¿Se añade a la base imponible (y por tanto todas esas plusvalías tributarán al tipo marginal pongamos 47%)? ¿O si pongamos mi media es de un 38%, pago el 38% de las plusvalías?

2) El cómputo de operaciones de menos de un año es negativo. Por ejemplo -5.000 euros. Pongamos que mi base imponible en el irpf es de 60.000 euros. ¿Restaría 60k - 5k = 55k , y de esos 55k pagaría el irpf (con un tope deducible del diez%)? ¿o me deduzco el 10% de mis minusvalias, en este caso el 10% de 5k, es decir 500 euros?


Gracias...

pd: prometo boobies...


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Mar 2013)

burbujas dijo:


> Conforeros una duda rápida sobre la nueva tributación...
> 
> 1) Tras el cómputo de operaciones de menos de un año, sale saldo positivo. Esa cantidad tributará según el IRPF. ¿Se añade a la base imponible (y por tanto todas esas plusvalías tributarán al tipo marginal pongamos 47%)? ¿O si pongamos mi media es de un 38%, pago el 38% de las plusvalías?
> 
> ...



Respuesta rapida. 1)si, se suma a tu irpf y tributas por el tramo correspondiente a la suma
2)No. Solo suma, no resta.

Cumple tu promesa::


----------



## burbujas (24 Mar 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Respuesta rapida. 1)si, se suma a tu irpf y tributas por el tramo correspondiente a la suma
> 2)No. Solo suma, no resta.
> 
> Cumple tu promesa::



Restar resta seguro.

A ver qué nos dicen.
http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/big-boobies-18.jpg


----------



## tarrito (24 Mar 2013)

:ouch: :no:

recuerdo ver más carne en "la cometa blanca" ienso:



por cierto

Walking paper robot. [VIDEO]

:Aplauso: :8: :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Esto me recuerda:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mSJVEb-qljA[/YOUTUBE]



Que bueno. Me imagino que así estarán esta noche entre bambalinas con el tema de chipre  hasta tenemos a nuestra amiga germana en primera escena


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te acabas de cargar el misticismo del hilo. What's the hell are you waiting for?.



Es un clásico en clave de tragicomedia


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

O me lo parece a mi o esto se parece sospechosamente a la narración de un partido de fútbol

http://www.eleconomista.es/internac...cciones-al-rescate-y-corralito-en-Chipre.html

Se les esta escapando de las manos....Al final acaban como "Promesas del este" de viggo mortesen


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Menudo boquete le han metido a la sucursal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2Gghw7ZRx4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Mar 2013)

La UE es un desastre, es el sálvese quien pueda, los alemanes dandole caña al sur cuando han sido ellos los que han creado el euro y la burbuja crediticia que sirvió para la reunificación alemana. 

¿Qué organismos de supervisión tenemos en Europa hacia los sistemas financieros locales? ¿Por qué se atajan estos problemas 5 años desde que estallara lo de Lehman Brothers? Los americanos puede que esten imprimiendo todos los billetes que les salgan de los cojones, pero desde luego si que parece que han hecho las reformas financieras hace ya tiempo y sobre todo tienen muy clara la estrategia y el camino. 

Like the british, as time goes by, I am becoming more Euro-skeptical.


----------



## ddddd (25 Mar 2013)

Una duda que se me plantea con todo lo sucedido en estos días.

En caso de corralito, corralón o algo por el estilo en España si tenemos los ahorros en Bolsa estadounidense por ejemplo, pero en un broker español, ¿nuestros ahorros se verían afectados en el momento en que vendiéramos dichas acciones? ¿Necesitaríamos estar invertido a través de un broker extranjero para no vernos afectados?

Si pudierán explicar los expertos en estos temas la cuestión les estaría muy agradecido.

Buenas madrugadas.


----------



## Burbujilimo (25 Mar 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Una duda que se me plantea con todo lo sucedido en estos días.
> 
> En caso de corralito, corralón o algo por el estilo en España si tenemos los ahorros en Bolsa estadounidense por ejemplo, pero en un broker español, ¿nuestros ahorros se verían afectados en el momento en que vendiéramos dichas acciones? ¿Necesitaríamos estar invertido a través de un broker extranjero para no vernos afectados?
> 
> ...



Teóricamente (al menos en el corralito argentino fue así), tu lo que tienes es n acciones y eso no te lo pueden tocar. Lo suyo sería esperarse a que pasase la tormenta para vender.

En un pais donde la seguridad jurídica es una puta barata como es hispanistán yo no aseguraría nada. Y sin necesidad de eso, pueden recuperar el impuesto de patrimonio por otro lado y freirte con él.

PD: mr. P, parece que hay acuerdo en Chipre y vamos verde. Que sorpresa, ¿no?... :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Buenassss....

Por si no lo han visto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/406283-ojo-grandes-recortes-pensiones-y-trampas.html

2874 Real Decreto-ley 5/2013, de 15 de marzo, de *medidas para favorecer la continuidad de la vida laboral de los trabajadores de mayor edad y promover el envejecimiento activo*. 

Meanwhile, el teatro del euro cerró otro acto:

Crisis econmica: La eurozona rescatar a Chipre si renuncia a ser paraso financiero | elmundo.es


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)

Chipre acuerda el rescate con la UE y el FMI y evita el colapso financiero - elEconomista.es

QUITAS
Pérdidas para *depositantes, accionistas y bonistas*


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Mar 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Teóricamente (al menos en el corralito argentino fue así), tu lo que tienes es n acciones y eso no te lo pueden tocar. Lo suyo sería esperarse a que pasase la tormenta para vender.
> 
> En un pais donde la seguridad jurídica es una puta barata como es hispanistán yo no aseguraría nada. Y sin necesidad de eso, pueden recuperar el impuesto de patrimonio por otro lado y freirte con él.
> 
> PD: mr. P, parece que hay acuerdo en Chipre y vamos verde. Que sorpresa, ¿no?... :fiufiu::fiufiu:



No es que puedan. Es que ya están en fase de volver a meter a las ovejas al redil y en un par de años todas esquiladas. El impuesto del patrimonio ha vuelto para quedarse. Por ahora sólo están comtando cabezas. Ya verán que risas las nuevas reglas de atribución y los recortes de exenciones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Chipre acuerda el rescate con la UE y el FMI y evita el colapso financiero - elEconomista.es
> 
> QUITAS
> Pérdidas para *depositantes, accionistas y bonistas*



Pero así es como debe ser, no?

Palman en orden accionistas, luego bonistas y por último los importes superiores de100K€ de los depositantes.

Lo injusto es lo que se está haciendo aquí, expolio a la población y represión fiscal para salvarles el culo a los accionistas y bonistas.


----------



## juanfer (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero así es como debe ser, no?
> 
> Palman en orden accionistas, luego bonistas y por último los importes superiores de100K€ de los depositantes.
> 
> Lo injusto es lo que se está haciendo aquí, expolio a la población y represión fiscal para salvarles el culo a los accionistas y bonistas.



Pero el orden un país civilizado sería:
quitas del 100% a accionistas del banco quebrado
quitas del 100% a los bonitas del banco quebrado
no quitas para los depositantes

Pero Chipre is different, Spain is different, ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Offtopic runner!!!!!!


[YOUTUBE]9kCquDy9uS4[/YOUTUBE]

Shoefitr | Home

Envidia sana de estos chavales.... idea cojonuda!!!!!


----------



## FranR (25 Mar 2013)

Esta semana estaré fuera pero os dejo los siguientes datos:

Para Jueves y Viernes IF e IFC se colocan a niveles que no se ven desde el 6 de noviembre del año pasado.


Si tenemos antes de estos días tenemos una caída 0,7-1,3, empezaría a apostar muy fuerte por una subida consistente.


----------



## FranR (25 Mar 2013)

Buen comienzo, decisión acertada el viernes....SEÑORES SUERTE

Nos vemos en unos días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Buen comienzo, decisión acertada el viernes....SEÑORES SUERTE
> 
> Nos vemos en unos días.



Pague las gambas. Que el del bar le tiene calao ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Chipre acuerda el rescate con la UE y el FMI y evita el colapso financiero - elEconomista.es
> 
> QUITAS
> Pérdidas para *depositantes, accionistas y bonistas*



y los "preferentistas se quejan"


----------



## ave phoenix (25 Mar 2013)

Y a las eones hoy que les pasa:


----------



## ddddd (25 Mar 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Teóricamente (al menos en el corralito argentino fue así), tu lo que tienes es n acciones y eso no te lo pueden tocar. Lo suyo sería esperarse a que pasase la tormenta para vender.
> 
> En un pais donde la seguridad jurídica es una puta barata como es hispanistán yo no aseguraría nada. Y sin necesidad de eso, pueden recuperar el impuesto de patrimonio por otro lado y freirte con él.
> 
> PD: mr. P, parece que hay acuerdo en Chipre y vamos verde. Que sorpresa, ¿no?... :fiufiu::fiufiu:



El problema es si ves que la acción o acciones en las que te encuentras se la van a pegar y necesitas vender. En ese momento, ¿te podrían dar el palo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Holocausto sodomita

Bankia llegando a 12cents....


Accionistas bankeros perdiéndolo todo, todito, TODO!


----------



## yuto (25 Mar 2013)

Ahora Bankia a 0,1610.

Gente en estos momentos llenandose los bolsillos a costa de las ingentes perdidas de los accionistas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> El problema es si ves que la acción o acciones en las que te encuentras se la van a pegar y necesitas vender. En ese momento, ¿te podrían dar el palo?



Esas van cojonudas, hasta los 13.56 pueden bajar y no pasaría nada. Si pierden los 13.24 empezaría a mosquearme. 

Seguimos en el escenario lleno de unicornios de colores. :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

yuto dijo:


> Ahora Bankia a 0,1610.
> 
> Gente en estos momentos llenandose los bolsillos a costa de las ingentes perdidas de los accionistas...



Bankia no vale nada ahora ni nunca. 

De todas formas, para el que compró a 3.75 solo ha bajado un 5%..... ::

Ahh y pudo ser peor, el precio de salida estaba entres los 4.4 y 5.05 € ::::::::::

Bankia rebaja su precio de salida a Bolsa ante la tempestad de los mercados | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## yuto (25 Mar 2013)

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Guy pero analicemos

BANKIA	0,1980	-21,12	Max 0,2080 Min 0,1200 Volumen 15.343.110	

Quien haya comprado a 0.12 ahora mismo +65%, en una hora y como bien dices por algo que no vale nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

yuto dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Guy pero analicemos
> 
> BANKIA	0,1980	-21,12	Max 0,2080 Min 0,1200 Volumen 15.343.110
> 
> Quien haya comprado a 0.12 ahora mismo +65%, en una hora y como bien dices por algo que no vale nada.



Se arriesgan a que paren la cotización y se vaya a 1cent. De todas formas creo que pocos hayan tenido las pelotas de aguantar más de 10 minutos con las acciones en cartera ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2013)

puse orden de compra.... pero llegue tarde


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

Ojos antes que cerebro. Hoy el SP puede besar sobre los 1580.


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

El DAX ha subido en 4 meses el 15%.
El DAX ha subido en 10 meses el 33%.
El DAX ha subido en 18 meses el 60%.

Y yo estoy viendo que se enfrenta a los máximos históricos con una cuña de libro en la que se van estrechando máximos y mínimos crecientes both.

El cerebro me dice que esto va para arriba, que Europa ha resuelto sus problemas de viabilidad social, política y financiera.
Los ojos me dicen: "esto ya lo hemos visto antes y tenemos una caída del 20% por delante".

Ahora estamos en un momento de máxima complacencia, un momento en el que no hay quien tire a los índices. Es el momento justo. La volatilidad se ha vuelto más volatil. No olviden que en el último mes, el VIX ha tenido movimientos intradiarios de más del 10% al menos 4 veces.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX ha subido en 4 meses el 15%.
> El DAX ha subido en 10 meses el 33%.
> El DAX ha subido en 18 meses el 60%.
> 
> ...



Tu cerebro está fatal...:fiufiu::fiufiu: :fiufiu::fiufiu: :::: ::::

edit: y tus ojos te hacen ver cosas raras.... ::

Que te has tomado este fin de semana???? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ddddd (25 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojos antes que cerebro. Hoy el SP puede besar sobre los 1580.



Janus, ¿cómo sigues viendo el devenir de First Solar?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Mar 2013)

Como soy gregario y me gusta formar parte de colectivos, he comprado 1.000 eones a 13.85. 

Así, mi extrañísima cartera consta de CAF (l/p), Gamesa (m/p), Adveo (m/p) y Eon (npi/p). 

Avisad cuando vaya a dar dividendos que no quiero tener que pelearme con la hacienda de la señora Merkel además de con Montoro!!


----------



## yuto (25 Mar 2013)

Bankia a 0,1560, desde hace unos minutos en caida libre y sin freno...

volverá a rebotar o no parará la bajada hasta alcanzar el 0,1?


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Janus, ¿cómo sigues viendo el devenir de First Solar?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Alcista hasta que aparezca un velón rojo en forma de envolvente bajista. Esa es la señal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como soy gregario y me gusta formar parte de colectivos, he comprado 1.000 eones a 13.85.
> 
> Así, mi extrañísima cartera consta de CAF (l/p), Gamesa (m/p), Adveo (m/p) y Eon (*npi*/p).
> 
> Avisad cuando vaya a dar dividendos que no quiero tener que pelearme con la hacienda de la señora Merkel además de con Montoro!!



6 de mayo

E.ON SE - Dividend

Eon (*npi*/p). ::


----------



## ghkghk (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 6 de mayo
> 
> E.ON SE - Dividend
> 
> Eon (*npi*/p). ::



:Aplauso:

Ni puta idea/plazo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Ni puta idea/plazo.



NPI= NI PUTO IDEA, ESTABA CLARISIMO.... DEBEMOS SER MUY VIEJUNOS:

estos minutos, esto esta muy paradito, yo me he puesto corto en el ibex por si corregimos un poco.


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

Es un día para frustrados que quieren invertir. Bankia sigue están un 92% más alto de su precio target. Para que digan que en bolsa no se puede ganar dinero.


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2013)

Bueno vuelvo al hilo que lo tenía abandonadillo...
Sigo en fase de ampliación de cartera
Ahora mismo tengo BME cais el 40% de la cartera
DIA
IBE
TEF
Tengo que meterme en algo para l/p pero ando dudando , esto tiene pinta batacazo antes o depués...
Y no se en que lechera meterme... Gracias a DIA y BME que las tengo desde abajo, y me acompensasn a las otras dos "lecheras"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Ni puta idea/plazo.



Lo había pillado 

Y no me sea nenaza, ¿acaso no ve a los unicornios trotando en la pradera de los 16€? Se dice, se rumorea, se barrunta, que han quedado los unicornios entre las calles 20 y 23 para hacer botellón... :fiufiu:

Disclaimer: mis pajas mentales no deben servir como consejo inversor.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo había pillado
> 
> Y no me sea nenaza, ¿acaso no ve a los unicornios trotando en la pradera de los 16€? Se dice, se rumorea, se barrunta, que han quedado los unicornios entre las calles 20 y 23 para hacer botellón... :fiufiu:
> 
> Disclaimer: mis pajas mentales no deben servir como consejo inversor.




Los veo, los veo. A ver si llegamos a la pradera antes del 3 de mayo ya de paso :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Mar 2013)

fuera del corto.
ahora a ver si me pongo largo.

vaya, creo que me sali muy pronto....


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo había pillado
> 
> Y no me sea nenaza, ¿acaso no ve a los unicornios trotando en la pradera de los 16€? Se dice, se rumorea, se barrunta, que han quedado los unicornios entre las calles 20 y 23 para hacer botellón... :fiufiu:
> 
> Disclaimer: mis pajas mentales no deben servir como consejo inversor.



Bueno, vuelta de viaje, pero de vacances todavia.

Enhorabuena por las plusvalias extras de las eonas, como dije, no dejo posiciones abiertas cuando no puedo atender.

Pues si, se ve esa pradera, pero no se da cuenta usted de los setos que hay antes de llegar a ella?. Si los vio usted el viernes ... recuerda ... compre 100K y se compraron y varias veces, pero ese pulpo ha dicho que se han subido demasiadas gacelas, que hay que mover un poco el tinglado. Se mostro el viernes como usted bien notó y hoy otra vez.

Ahora han comprado tambien leoncios por aqui y alla, pero tienen que mejorar un poco su Precio Medio. Esos 13,4 estan clarisimos que se van a transpasar, los 13,2 tambien, y de ahi dependera (segun como vendan las gacelas en mode panic on) si le meten hasta los 12,9x.

Ahora estan trazando las lineas basicas para el rebote y que los analistos tracen en el futuro sus lineas de AT, pero estan solo al principio y 20-30 centimos no son nada (cuando se mire dentro de un mes).

PD. Le han metido un subidon desde 12,5 hasta 14,0 creo que tambien "tocaba".
PD2. Antes hablo, y le meten a los 13,60.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Mar 2013)

culos rojos everywhere .......


----------



## sinnombrex (25 Mar 2013)

Yo no veo tanto problema con lo de la hacienda alemana, por lo que he visto, en principio te quitan un 26,375% y despues lo que corresponda en españa.

Al hacer la declaración de la renta te devuelven hasta el 21% de la parte que te quitaron en alemania (el 21% depende de la cantidad que te tienen que retener, que si es mas seria mas).

En un principio solo perderias un 5% del dividendo, que por otra parte se puede intentar recuperar mandando por correo este documento "DBA-Spanien Kapitalerträge " a una direccion que aparece en internet.
Lo que no tengo claro, es en que plazo se manda ese documento, porque la declaración de la renta no seria hasta el año siguiente. Por lo que tendrias parte del dinero retenido por hacienda española.

En principio "parece" facil.

Lo he sacado de esta pagina:
Cómo obtener la devolución de la doble retención de los dividendos empresas alemanas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los veo, los veo. A ver si llegamos a la pradera antes del 3 de mayo ya de paso :fiufiu:



Y ya en serio, aunque por ahora va cojonudo y el objetivo primero serían los 14.5x. Después retroceso, vemos que hace el precio y, si no se degrada mucho la cosa, le metemos otra carga eónica.

[eónicas]








edit: veo que anda por los 13.6, baja 10cents más y no pasa nada gallu!!!

Seguimos en escenario unicornios de colores. Esto sería, todo IMHO, un pullback hasta la zona de activación del doble suelo.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Mar 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Yo no veo tanto problema con lo de la hacienda alemana, por lo que he visto, en principio te quitan un 26,375% y despues lo que corresponda en españa.
> 
> Al hacer la declaración de la renta te devuelven hasta el 21% de la parte que te quitaron en alemania (el 21% depende de la cantidad que te tienen que retener, que si es mas seria mas).
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias. Gran foro ese.

Por otro lado, la verdad es que prefiero vender la tarde antes y recomprar a primera hora de la mañana, la verdad. Quizá pierda unos eurillos por el camino, pero entre lo que tardo en recuperar lo retenido y los trámites, me sale a cuenta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Vaya con el tema de los dividendos....

Para cobrar impuestos mira que es fácil, pero para que te devuelvan lo tuyo..... :s


----------



## ghkghk (25 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]b4-_KEr4RHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

En la comida mi padre ha dicho "el dinero correo peligro, estos populares son peor que Zapatero, son muy mentirosos". Acabo de comer y al volver al foro veo que el IBEX ya está en rojo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Esta semana estaré fuera pero os dejo los siguientes datos:
> 
> Para Jueves y Viernes IF e IFC se colocan a niveles que no se ven desde el 6 de noviembre del año pasado.
> 
> ...



The P.O.T.R.U.O. talks,
the thread listens....


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)

Flandercitos corriendo por la sabana...

p.d. no me gusta la vela blandengue...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)

Cárpatos llorando...

_¿Y Luxemburgo? 
Tiene 22 veces su PIB en depósitos bancarios. ¿Esta no es una economía casino? ¿Aquí no hay dinero negro?_


----------



## J-Z (25 Mar 2013)

FCC guano non stop, si pasa de 7 se va a 5


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2013)

Paso a saludar y me piro.

*Hell is coming*


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

FCC a por los 7,1 euros. Qué gusto por tanto sinverguenza que allí se creía rey del mambo con sus acciones. Su empresa, su dinero y su futuro profesional se van a ir al guano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> FCC a por los 7,1 euros. Qué gusto por tanto sinverguenza que allí se creía rey del mambo con sus acciones. Su empresa, su dinero y su futuro profesional se van a ir al guano.



[YOUTUBE]wmfKzTOGf-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Mar 2013)

Alguien me puede decir si esta bajada es para subir luego limpios los leoncios?

No entiendo 2% arriba en futuros antes de abrir y ahora 1,7% abajo...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir si esta bajada es para subir luego limpios los leoncios?
> 
> *No entiendo 2% arriba en futuros antes de abrir y ahora 1,7% abajo..*.



Eso es un clásico

Y más en ibex-casino


----------



## Krim (25 Mar 2013)

Bienvenido Don Pandoro...Tiene usted hoy barra libre.

(La virgen que ostia...)


----------



## grillo35 (25 Mar 2013)

Uff, hacia mucho tiempo que no veia un reversal como este en los mercados. Podria ser, con permiso de los yankees, un cambio de tendencia respecto a la complacencia absoluta que reinaba hasta ahora en las bolsas...


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir si esta bajada es para subir luego limpios los leoncios?
> 
> No entiendo 2% arriba en futuros antes de abrir y ahora 1,7% abajo...



Esto empieza a ponerse divertido Mañana o pasado igual hago una entrada.Fijaros en las diferencias en los grafico de acerinox y arcelor y compararlo con la deuda que se comento de ambas la semana pasada.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cárpatos llorando...
> 
> _¿Y Luxemburgo?
> Tiene 22 veces su PIB en depósitos bancarios. ¿Esta no es una economía casino? ¿Aquí no hay dinero negro?_



una de las pocas veces que lleva razón .......... esto me huele mal si hay tanto dinero negro en Chipre ¿porqué se habla de una quita del 20% a los depósitos de +100000€? a mi se ocurre porque hay pocos...... menuda lavadora ........


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Desde min 53

http://www.ivoox.com/medios-desinformacion-economia-directa-24-03-2013-audios-mp3_rf_1895186_1.html

Y mirar post anteriores sobre rothchild y rockefeller de hace 1-2 semanas


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto empieza a ponerse divertido Mañana o pasado igual hago una entrada.Fijaros en las diferencias en los grafico de acerinox y arcelor y compararlo con la deuda que se comento de ambas la semana pasada.



en acerinox ...???


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Mar 2013)

Y esto, amigos, es la bolsa.


----------



## me6ia (25 Mar 2013)

aqui esta...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

A mi me gustaría que cerrase así. Mañana otro susto para abajo, y a por los objetivos semestrales 

Aunque también puede ser que nos comamos un zurullo y esto pete ya.

Es un Mulder Vs FranR ::


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno vuelvo al hilo que lo tenía abandonadillo...
> Sigo en fase de ampliación de cartera
> Ahora mismo tengo BME cais el 40% de la cartera
> DIA
> ...



Bienvenido, pero esta vez no me lances a los perros jaja es broma,espero que el proyecto que tenias entre manos te saliese bien.Si esperas es probable que pilles a caf a buenos precios. Aguanta con algo de liquidez que vas a ver alguna que otra joya a buenos precios.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)

Bancos italianos haciendo glu glu


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)

*Ojete-Calor
*
El Eurogrupo abre la puerta a quitas en otros países: el rescate de Chipre es el ejemplo - elEconomista.es

edit...

el Zoido este es el responsable del boquete de esta tarde...


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en acerinox ...???



Aun no lo se, seguramente fuera de españa


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)




----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

Hay que cabalgar sobre la volatilidad. Es un must ahora mismo.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)

Sesion....fail!!!


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

Cada vez veo más volatilidad por todos los lados, algo que aplica en techos y suelos. Cuidado, no vaya a ser que estemos formando un suelo. ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Mar 2013)

Baja la bolsa, lógicamente, entre otras razones porque nos pueden quitar el dinero de los depósitos. En este país hay expolio de nuestro dinero allá por donde mires.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cada vez veo más volatilidad por todos los lados, algo que aplica en techos y suelos. Cuidado, no vaya a ser que estemos formando un suelo. ::



De momento están formando un bebedero de patos en cierto sitio para mucha gacela acostumbrada al verde...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)

Un ibex por debajo de los 8200 me pondría muy nervioso si llevará papelitos patrios...


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De momento están formando un bebedero de patos en cierto sitio para mucha gacela acostumbrada al verde...



Esto está muy peligroso. No se han perdido niveles importantes aún (hablamos de DAX y SP porque el IBEX no merece ni mirarlo). En cualquier caso, el que no esté largo en volatilidad ya está tardando.

Los valores usanos ni tocarlos en largo, pero ni tocarlos.


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2013)

Tocamos un relevante de los buenos, de los de FranR... Ahora sería el momento de rebotar... de lo contrario nos podemos dar una buena galleta...

Por cierto FranR, ahora que no nos lee... da usted miedito...  :Aplauso:


Edit: Tomada la última colina, 3 largos al Ibex. SL 8065.


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Tocamos un relevante de los buenos, de los de FranR... Ahora sería el momento de rebotar... de lo contrario nos podemos dar una buena galleta...
> 
> Por cierto FranR, ahora que no nos lee... da usted miedito...  :Aplauso:



Sirvete, porque va a haber un repunte importante de caries en España.

galletas - Buscar con Google


----------



## davinci (25 Mar 2013)

¿Y aún con el IBEX haciendo estragos, cómo veis los "Janus-chicharros" habituales del foro para entrar en algún momento? Léase PRISA y GAMESA.


----------



## Krim (25 Mar 2013)

Señores, SAN 5,39. Empieza a olerse la entrada.


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Mar 2013)

Vela mamporrera


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2013)

Prisa es que no termina de caer... ya llevo algunas... yo ahora las quiero a .21 con un SL en 0,19 ...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Mar 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Y aún con el IBEX haciendo estragos, cómo veis los "Janus-chicharros" habituales del foro para entrar en algún momento? Léase PRISA y GAMESA.



Yo ya tengo la orden de compra dada en GAM a un nivel cerca del 2,30 :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

En Prisa no están vendiendo ni Santander ni UBS. El que está vendiendo es Banesto.


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

Dejen la Gamesa tranquila, en seis u ocho os daremos la señal de recogida de plusvis. No piensen que va a ser subir y subir sin parar. Tiene que haber sustos para hacer transposición de inversores.


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

Ya ven, los mercados van descaradamente a por Italia y a por España. Son los siguientes, en orden inverso, en la lista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

algunas eónicas más a la buchaca.... 

edit: estas a 13.51€


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)

Al euro le han pisado, pateado...y meado


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Mar 2013)

¿Qué me contais de la ostia en Iberdrola, un 4 y pico %? ¿Hasta donde puede caer?


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿Qué me contais de la ostia en Iberdrola, un 4 y pico %? ¿Hasta donde puede caer?



Mou.........


----------



## J-Z (25 Mar 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿Qué me contais de la ostia en Iberdrola, un 4 y pico %? ¿Hasta donde puede caer?



El cirio de hoy es con volumen diría que le queda otro trecho igual cuanto menos.


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mou.........



...rinho??????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Memorandum of Understanting o de como te vas a bajar lo pantalones, depilarte el cerete, untarte bien de cremita para poder cobrarme la deuda en carne....


----------



## LoboDeMar (25 Mar 2013)

Joder, joder, joderrrr... me estoy poniendo berraco... ese culibex, ahi tan abierto en flor...

Polfavol, algun shur/conforero me podria ayudar a templarme o me daria una buena sarta de hostias/graficos/razones pa no hacerlo??? Toy a punto de hicncarsela a IBE sin condon (vivo al limite)...

Help!


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bienvenido, pero esta vez no me lances a los perros jaja es broma,espero que el proyecto que tenias entre manos te saliese bien.Si esperas es probable que pilles a caf a buenos precios. Aguanta con algo de liquidez que vas a ver alguna que otra joya a buenos precios.



Gracias, los proyectos pues relativamente bien, aguantaremos en liquidez, voy a mirar detenidamente CAF y quizá San si baja de 5.


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2013)

Y digo yo... al strujjenbajen ese... ¿nadie le pide la dimisión?
Que la política igual debió ser desde el principio... pero que las cosas no se hacen asín...

Por cierto, que ahora ya habrá que recuperar aquellla hermosa frase que decía: "A mí plin, yo duermo en Pikolin..."

Cárpatos: Eslovenia dice que no es Chipre...ay madre....


:XX: :XX:

Digan ustedes lo que quieran de él... pero...


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y digo yo... al strujjenbajen ese... ¿nadie le pide la dimisión?
> Que la política igual debió ser desde el principio... pero que las cosas no se hacen asín...
> 
> Por cierto, que ahora ya habrá que recuperar aquellla hermosa frase que decía: "A mí plin, yo duermo en Pikolin..."
> ...




No será que está anticipando lo que va a ocurrir?, no será que es un lengua floja?.

No será que es una persona que avisa para que podamos salvar los muebles los que hayamos querido escucharle?.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Mar 2013)

Manana me uno al club de las eones! Por cierto sobretodo a los fundamentalistas loreal o lvmh? Analizando de forma rudimentaria las dos empresas me parece que sus diferencias de cotizacion esta justificada; por cual os decantais? 


Saludos pandori


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No será que está anticipando lo que va a ocurrir?, no será que es un lengua floja?.
> 
> No será que es una persona que avisa para que podamos salvar los muebles los que hayamos querido escucharle?.



Bueno, entonces le pediremos la dimisión en diferido, que es lo que mola ahora...


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde min 53
> 
> Medios de desinformación - Economía Directa 24-03-2013 en mp3 (24/03 a las 21:57:28) 01:21:23 1895186 - iVoox
> 
> ...



lo que dice de Rockefeller y demás (se podría tirar x10 ese dinero desde un helipcótero) no sirve para nada, no sabe de lo que habla, al igual que no sirve para nada gastarse el dinero en radiales de peaje sin tráfico

la explicación :

[YOUTUBE]NIfCBhziQso[/YOUTUBE]

para más información

Anarcocapitalista.com - Teora Econmica


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)

Sabadell: "Los depósitos de más de 100.000 euros nunca han estado garantizados" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sabadell: "Los depósitos de más de 100.000 euros nunca han estado garantizados" - elEconomista.es



Son una gentuza de mucho cuidado. Pero es que aparte de eso, o están preparando al personal, o son unos imbéciles. De todas formas, si siguen por ese camino, el sector bancario europeo va a morir cienes de veces.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Por cierto, iberdrolos cuidadín. Miren vela y volumen....ay que cosa más fea!!


----------



## LoboDeMar (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, iberdrolos cuidadín. Miren vela y volumen....ay que cosa más fea!!



Cuentenos mas Monsieur!
Pongo fotos de pechotes, mios o no, si fuese menester...

Toy en el movil y hasta la noxe na de na...


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo que dice de Rockefeller y demás (se podría tirar x10 ese dinero desde un helipcótero) no sirve para nada, no sabe de lo que habla, al igual que no sirve para nada gastarse el dinero en radiales de peaje sin tráfico
> 
> la explicación :
> 
> ...



De hecho seria prácticamente imposible socializar sus patrimonios a nivel global porque no todo esta en efectivo, además yo no estoy a favor de ninguna medida confiscatoria tengan la cuenta que tengan. Lo grave es realmente que han hecho que hacen y que piensan hacer esas dos familias, da igual por donde mire siempre acabo en alguno de estos dos nombres. Limitandoles su poder, a nivel global el mundo seria un lugar mejor. Lo de menos es el dinero hace tiempo que deberían haber sido juzgados por crímenes contra la humanidad pero es que no se conforman con vernos como estamos es que quieren hundirnos y esclavizarnos aun mas.


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, iberdrolos cuidadín. Miren vela y volumen....ay que cosa más fea!!



Bankia tiene un paquete bastante majo, antes de que acabe el semestre no deberian tener ni una en cartera. A 3,5-3,7 las espero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que puede haber buena oportunidad para cortos en
> 
> *[HOTCHIEF]*



Fuck the Fucking Fuckers!!! 


*[HOTCHIEF]*


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 Mar 2013)

ola q ase? sales corriendo o q ase?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...enda-toda-autocartera-de-forma-acelerada.html


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Gracias, los proyectos pues relativamente bien, aguantaremos en liquidez, voy a mirar detenidamente CAF y quizá San si baja de 5.



Los bancos esperate a que pase la tormenta. Caf en estos meses seguramente bajara mas por el tema del mou pero abajo cuando hayan liquidado todo sera una gran oportunidad.


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2013)

Me he venido un ratico por la tarde a la oficina a analizar la sesión, que creo que hoy el tema estaba calentittto e interesante...

He leído las advertencias del P.O.T.R.U.S. / IF / ICF / Lexus IS-F al respecto de finales de esta semana, y les diré que con mis datos en la mano, estoy bastante de acuerdo con ellas. 

Hay una oportunidad de compra ahora mismo de las gordas. Rebasar el objetivo 8150 sigue vigente como escenario actual para mí. Es difícil recomendar entradas y SLs concretos, pero la operación es clara y está pasando ahora mismo delante de nuestras narices.

Tengan cuidado ahí afuera ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Cuentenos mas Monsieur!
> Pongo fotos de pechotes, mios o no, si fuese menester...
> 
> Toy en el movil y hasta la noxe na de na...



Hombre, -4.65 con un volumen más de cuatro veces la EMA50..... Parece que no han sido las gacelas las que han vendido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ola q ase? sales corriendo o q ase?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...enda-toda-autocartera-de-forma-acelerada.html



ay que me desorino!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ay que me desorino!!!!!!



Ya si eso la vendemos ya, ¿no?

Telefónica vende toda su autocartera, valorada en más de mil millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya si eso la vendemos ya, ¿no?
> 
> Telefónica vende toda su autocartera, valorada en más de mil millones - elEconomista.es



OPA de Portugal Telecom a timofónica!!! :XX::XX:

El chinazo debe tener buen porte.... lo contrataré como mayordomo ::::::


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Manana me uno al club de las eones! Por cierto sobretodo a los fundamentalistas loreal o lvmh? Analizando de forma rudimentaria las dos empresas me parece que sus diferencias de cotizacion esta justificada; por cual os decantais?
> 
> 
> Saludos pandori



Se parecen mucho aunque actualmente yo me quedaría con L'oreal, parece mejor negocio con mejores margenes y además con una caja neta de 500 mill mientras que LVMH tiene algo menos de margen y 4000 mill de deuda aunque también es verdad que LVMH es la que mas crece y mas mas rápido. Las dos capitalizan parecido entre los 65000-75000 mill.

https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/OR/financials


https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/MC/financials

LMVH es la que esta mas barata y encima tiene un flujo de operaciones mas alto , ademas es la que mas ha crecido durante los últimos 5 años así que a medio plazo si reducen un poco la deuda ( algo que para ellos no es nada complicado, de hecho hasta podrían hacerlo en uno o dos ejercicios) seguramente tendría un comportamiento mejor que el de L'oreal. Estando bien las dos empresas ya es mas que te inclines por la que mas confianza te de y mayores perspectivas veas de futuro.


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hombre, -4.65 con un volumen más de cuatro veces la EMA50..... Parece que no han sido las gacelas las que han vendido.



Hay bastantes probabilidades de que haya sido Bankia o si no Acs, aunque me inclino mas por la primera opción.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snrz03-Xocg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snrz03-Xocg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kGXuFVWhDwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay bastantes probabilidades de que haya sido Bankia o si no Acs, aunque me inclino mas por la primera opción.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]snrz03-Xocg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¡
> 
> Lo de bankia es seguro, pues no tiene sentido que un bankito que debe hasta los empastes tenga una cartera de acciones y no las venda mientras los contribuyentes pagamos el pato.



Deja deja que sigan así, la recogeremos del subsuelo regalada. Lo malo que no tenemos ninguna forma de saber cuando acabaran todas estas ventas. Al final Bankia saldrá mas cara que de haberla cerrado hace 2-4 años, lo único que tenia que aportar el estado eran como 60000-70000 mill que eran los depósitos de menos de 100000 y el resto por orden de prelación


----------



## LoboDeMar (25 Mar 2013)

Si mañana IBE sigue abierta en flor y se pone un poquito mas en pompeta (3,4 - 3,5) lanzamos orden. Penis quasi inmisio est!

Gracias chicos!


----------



## sr.anus (25 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Se parecen mucho aunque actualmente yo me quedaría con L'oreal, parece mejor negocio con mejores margenes y además con una caja neta de 500 mill mientras que LVMH tiene algo menos de margen y 4000 mill de deuda aunque también es verdad que LVMH es la que mas crece y mas mas rápido. Las dos capitalizan parecido entre los 65000-75000 mill.
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/OR/financials
> 
> ...




GRACIAS! antes de leer su mensaje ya habia dejado la orden de compra para mañana en LVMH.ienso:
Ademas echando un ojo a las marcas que compone LVMH me apostaria las manos al decir, que dentro de 20 años cuando citemos un champagne diremos moet, y cuando pensemos en una marca de reloj nos vendra tag a la cabeza

Ademas para los tecnicos, creo que esta en una zona clara de soporte, en diario, y mirandolo en semanal claramente esta justo en la parte inferior del canal que ha dibujado


Por cierto espero un rebote de mas del 3% en gas natural, mañana recojere mi owned


----------



## Cascooscuro (25 Mar 2013)

Por cierto...alguien ha visto al Jato por aqui hoy? Para un dia que aparece Pandoro y no se le ven los bigotes...


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> GRACIAS! antes de leer su mensaje ya habia dejado la orden de compra para mañana en LVMH.ienso:
> Ademas echando un ojo a las marcas que compone LVMH me apostaria las manos al decir, que dentro de 20 años cuando citemos un champagne diremos moet, y cuando pensemos en una marca de reloj nos vendra tag a la cabeza
> 
> Ademas para los tecnicos, creo que esta en una zona clara de soporte, en diario, y mirandolo en semanal claramente esta justo en la parte inferior del canal que ha dibujado
> ...



Desde luego de las dos es la que esta mas barata y la que tiene mas opciones de mejorar su negocio y balance, solo necesita un buen director comercial y un buen financiero, a poco que mejoren un poco la empresa terminara revalorizandose,suerte


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Me he venido un ratico por la tarde a la oficina a analizar la sesión, que creo que hoy el tema estaba calentittto e interesante...
> 
> He leído las advertencias del P.O.T.R.U.S. / IF / ICF / Lexus IS-F al respecto de finales de esta semana, y les diré que con mis datos en la mano, estoy bastante de acuerdo con ellas.
> 
> ...



esto es offtopic

pero llevo con problemas de configuración del path de openssl y no hay manera, para la semana a ver si le mando un privado si no es mucha molestia, pase buenas vacaciones


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Por cierto...alguien ha visto al Jato por aqui hoy? Para un dia que aparece Pandoro y no se le ven los bigotes...



Luego se quejan, pero, vamooosss... es que les va la marcha... :XX:

con lo tranquilo y lo bien que lee el foro así... o


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> P.O.T.R.U.S. / IF / ICF / Lexus IS-F



¿Qué haremos el día que estos señores se retiren a sus castillos, seguramente comprados a tocateja como buenos burbujarras?

Madrecita... que difícil es esto,

y que grande les hace la humildad y el altruismo señores, no tengo palabras ni jamones suficientes :S


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2013)

La vela de hoy en el culibex ha sido muy bonita :: pero no refleja nada.

Los 7800 son el nivel para irnos al puto guano.


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2013)




----------



## Tonto Simon (25 Mar 2013)

Vayanse del IBEX!!!::

José Luis Cava."Mientras el VIX esté por debajo de 15.40..." en Estrategias Tv (22.03.13) - YouTube


----------



## Claca (25 Mar 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Con el mercado revuelto en un contexto de techo, aparecen algunos valores que nos ofrecen perspectivas distintas, especialmente en aquellos precios con perfil propio. Es el caso de TUBACEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como hacía Garfield, es probable que el Jato me haya metido un pelo en la comida, porque llevo 3 de 3 falladas entre ITX, BKT y TUB. Veamos qué ha pasado:







Para empezar, revelo un poco más de lo que colgué en la propuesta inicial. En el gráfico se aprecian varios gestos alcistas, a saber, la rotura de un canal, la aparición de una figura de giro y la estructura impulsista, pero también vemos una fuerte resistencia en forma de directriz bajista y el fibo 61%. 

La operativa fallida contaba con aprovechar el recorte que se produciría en la resistencia para comprar en un nivel de pull-back, situando el stop por debajo de la estructura de dos impulsos, buscando el hipotético tercero que daría sentido a la figura de giro. Mientras esto fuera así, no tendría sentido preocuparse por la resistencia, por eso ni la mostré en el gráfico.

Viendo el resultado, un 9% de pérdidas, alguien se puede preguntar por qué no amarré beneficios antes con un profit, pues se llegó al 12% de beneficios antes de la vuelta a la baja. En este caso, a diferencia de BKT (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-192.html#post8581155), el profit no tenía sentido a nivel de operativa por varios motivos. El primero, aunque un 9% puede parecer mucho, a efectos prácticos debería ser un 3%, porque como indiqué, el apalancamiento debía reducirse al máximo, pues la propuesta buscaba un objetivo extremadamente ambicioso y era de filosofía totalmente tranquila. No nos íbamos a salir con un 1,5%. El segundo, porque aunque aquí la gente sigue el hilo a diario, a decir verdad muy pocas personas pueden estar encima del mercado y es precisamente ese público, que es mayoritario entre el pequeño inversor, al cual dirijo principalmente los comentarios. Existe una diferencia evidente entre lo que se dice y lo que se puede hacer, gran parte de la motivación detrás de estos comentarios es mostrar con toda la crudeza la operativa más factible para la gacelada.

Ahora, sobre el valor en sí, veo muy importante la zona señalada en verde, más o menos hasta los 1,80. Es un precio que me da buenas sensaciones de cara al largo plazo, pero ahora mismo está en fase correctiva y no tiene sentido arriesgarse.

Por último, me gustaría recordar de nuevo la mala racha que llevo durante este 2013, con 3 de 3 falladas. Son cosas que pasan y hay que saber vivir con ellas, aunque joden de lo lindo. Desde agosto hasta diciembre, comenté 6 posibles operativas de las cuales 5 salieron bien, eso fue estadísticamente excepcional, como reconocí en su momento, y ahora parece que el resultado global se equilibra. Aún siendo una putada, me parece bien que pueda mostrar estos errores de forma abierta y sincera, porque el fallo forma parte del mundo del trading y a menudo se esconde debajo la alfombra como si no existiera, cuando es el oxígeno que nos da vida en este universo.

Saludines


----------



## kemao2 (25 Mar 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Por cierto...alguien ha visto al Jato por aqui hoy? Para un dia que aparece Pandoro y no se le ven los bigotes...




Estará alcista :XX:


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Vayanse del IBEX!!!::
> 
> José Luis Cava."Mientras el VIX esté por debajo de 15.40..." en Estrategias Tv (22.03.13) - YouTube



No se porque pero por un momento me ha venido esta película a la cabeza

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG-_V4J59bg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se porque pero por un momento me ha venido esta película a la cabeza
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG-_V4J59bg&feature=youtube_gdata_player



jo jo Cava tiene la misma opinión que pollastre y Fran, tendrá algos...::


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Dar cuerda a Bankia 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3xyJp1mqMw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> jo jo Cava tiene la misma opinión que pollastre y Fran, tendrá algos...::



Probablemente tenga hasta razón pero vamos alguien ajeno a este mundo ve el vídeo y sale corriendo.....castañaaa castañaaa y chipre chipre una basuraa


----------



## Abner (25 Mar 2013)

Buenas noches señores. Hace mucho que no posteo aquí, cuando le daba la brasa al Maese para aprender sobre redes neuronales, en la creencia de que las IA's me harían muchimillonario sin hacer nada más que dejar la IA trabajando. Bien, aprendí algo de redes neuronales (Deep Belief basadas en RBM's para más referencias), he aprendido algo de opencl implementado desde C#, y por fin entiendo cuando pollastre me decía, desarrolle su sistema, y luego habrá tiempo para algoritmizarlo. Efectivamente, las redes no me están sirviendo todavía para una mierda ::


Todavía estoy haciendo mi sistema, y no sé ni por dónde empezar a la hora de algoritmizarlo ni optimizarlo, y ni siquiera he empezado a invertir money de verdad. Yo no puedo dar niveles, como FranR, pero, sin embargo, creo, que he aprendido a visualizar algunas acciones de los leoncios, a la Mulder style. Así que imitando al maestro que veo que hace tiempo que no se pasa y que ya no da saldos, (y sirva esto también como testeo para ver qué hacen los leoncios si es que soy capaz de descubrir su juego), intentaré dar hoy alguna explicación a lo que ha pasado y lo que pasará mañana. 

Si mi sistema está totalmente erróneo y no tengo ni puta idea de lo que estoy haciendo (cosa harto probable), o si mis números no coinciden con lo que otros maestros del hilo obtienen, por favor, me encantaría que me sacaran de mis errores, ya que esto de la Bolsa, es territorio, por completo, inexplorado, y nada se aprende en los libros. Ahí voy, y me tiro a la piscina, por si a alguien le puede servir de cara a la sesión de mañana. 

Tengan en cuenta también, que mis datos son del MFXI, futuro ibex 35, datos offline final del día proporcionados por Visual Chart.
Lo de hoy ha sido una jornada de acumulación total por parte de los leoncios. 
En el arranque han metido paquetes cortos de cierta enjundia, unos 130 contratos los 2 primeros minutos , para iniciar la primera bajada sacudida hacia abajo. 

Después hasta las 12:45 más o menos, entre la zona del 8344 al 8388 han estado acumulando contratos bajistas (saldo total en ese momento unos -200 contratos -230 aprox). Importante, en esta zona se han dejado largos abiertos por aproximadamente 120 contratos. 

A partir de ahí ha venido la bajada de la muerte. En esencia se resume en que han acumulado como cabrones. Cuando iban por el 8277 ya habían vuelto al saldo total positivo. Total, al final del día, el saldo se ha quedado en aprox 1200 contratos en positivo. Así que, salvo que mañana provoquen otra bajada asusta gacelas para seguir acumulando, los próximos días deberíamos ver subidas fuertes hasta por encima mínimo, del 8400. 

Ala, ahí queda eso, mañana vengo a recoger mi owned o si eso vengo en plan Mulder diciendo "siyalodecíayo"..

Un saludo.


----------



## sarkweber (25 Mar 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Así que, salvo que mañana provoquen otra bajada asusta gacelas para seguir acumulando, los próximos días deberíamos ver subidas fuertes hasta por encima mínimo, del 8400.
> 
> Ala, ahí queda eso, mañana vengo a recoger mi owned o si eso vengo en plan Mulder diciendo "siyalodecíayo"..
> 
> Un saludo.



Tu no conoces a pandoro. ::::::


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Buenas noches señores. Hace mucho que no posteo aquí, cuando le daba la brasa al Maese para aprender sobre redes neuronales, en la creencia de que las IA's me harían muchimillonario sin hacer nada más que dejar la IA trabajando. Bien, aprendí algo de redes neuronales (Deep Belief basadas en RBM's para más referencias), he aprendido algo de opencl implementado desde C#, y por fin entiendo cuando pollastre me decía, desarrolle su sistema, y luego habrá tiempo para algoritmizarlo. Efectivamente, las redes no me están sirviendo todavía para una mierda ::
> 
> 
> Todavía estoy haciendo mi sistema, y no sé ni por dónde empezar a la hora de algoritmizarlo ni optimizarlo, y ni siquiera he empezado a invertir money de verdad. Yo no puedo dar niveles, como FranR, pero, sin embargo, creo, que he aprendido a visualizar algunas acciones de los leoncios, a la Mulder style. Así que imitando al maestro que veo que hace tiempo que no se pasa y que ya no da saldos, (y sirva esto también como testeo para ver qué hacen los leoncios si es que soy capaz de descubrir su juego), intentaré dar hoy alguna explicación a lo que ha pasado y lo que pasará mañana.
> ...



Me alegro de volver a leerte por aquí.
Un fuerte abrazo ::


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

Madre mia vaya shock me ha dado viendo los videos, parecian de un tiempo muy lejano como aquellos que de vez en cuando sacaban de los años 80


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=407235


----------



## J-Z (25 Mar 2013)

El cava lo tiene claro bajadita a 7900 y peponada a +9000.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

I see a verrrrry interesting thank over there!!!!







Va por usted:


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> I see a verrrrry interesting thank over there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nombre de esa rubia :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Nombre de esa rubia :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Son mis amigas Bar y Kate. 8:


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Son mis amigas Bar y Kate. 8:



Van a empezar a ser amigas mías too ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2013)

Respect a las morenas!







Bankias noches caballeros ::


----------



## pollastre (25 Mar 2013)

Abner dijo:


> por fin entiendo cuando pollastre me decía, desarrolle su sistema, y luego habrá tiempo para algoritmizarlo. Efectivamente, las redes no me están sirviendo todavía para una mierda ::










::::::

Sr. Abner, tiempo ha, me alegro de verle por aquí de vuelta.

Recuerdo aquella conversación... sabía que iba a pegarse Ud. un curro brutal, _to no avail_, por eso intenté avisarle.

El caso es que la gente que venimos del tema técnico (desarrollo, informática, algorítmica, matemáticas, etc.), como es su caso y el mío, enseguida tendemos a cargar contra el flanco algorítmico, pensando que ahí estará nuestro edge para ganar platita. Es algo psicológico, no sé por qué nos pasa, pero nos pasa. 

Pero no es así. El edge es su operativa, no el hecho de automatizarla. Si yo tengo una operativa mediocre y la automatizo, lo que conseguiré es perder dinero.... de forma gloriosamente automática 

Después de 30 años con un teclado en las manos, huelo a kilómetros a un tipo con ideas e iniciativa en desarrollo y sistemas (type-I), frente al típico charlatán altisonante (type-II) de los que nos visitan por aquí de cuando en cuando. 
Dado que siempre supe que Ud. pertenecía al primer grupo, para mí estaba clarísimo que se lanzaría al río, se pegaría el curro, se pondría a desarrollar algunos miles de líneas de código, y todo eso antes de tener una operativa bursátil definida. 

Claro que también contaba con que no me haría ni pajorelo caso a mi advertencia y se pondría a programar igual  Si en el fondo todos los que venimos de ese mundo somos iguales....

Cabroncetes los movimientos de bloques de memoria en openCL, eh? ::


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Respect a las morenas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Emilia Clarke? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2013)

Encima es simpática

[YOUTUBE]4DhSzrSeES8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Emilia Clarke? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Yes, sir.


Y esta para Monlovi :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

jajajajajajaja que figura JCB


http://www.colectivoburbuja.org/index.php/defcon/

Que sentido del humor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2013)

Respect Daenerys Targaryen, Ygritte and Sansa Stark!!!!!!

Que la liamos!!!


----------



## ponzi (25 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> jajajajajajaja que figura JCB
> 
> 
> http://www.colectivoburbuja.org/index.php/defcon/
> ...



La ultima vez que colapso uno de estos relojitos mirar la que se lio

http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2008/10/10/actualidad/1223623981_850215.html


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respect Daenerys Targaryen, Ygritte and Sansa Stark!!!!!!
> 
> Que la liamos!!!


----------



## tarrito (25 Mar 2013)

les voy a decir algo que decía mi madre cuando iba a la EGB

"AAyyy hijo mío ... de estudiar bien poquito, pero eso sí ... las tontás te las sabes Todas"

pues eso, que estáis a lo que estáis :no: 


Jatooo, jatoooooooo!!! misi misisisi misisisi ... jatiiitoooooo ::


----------



## Abner (25 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ::::::
> 
> Sr. Abner, tiempo ha, me alegro de verle por aquí de vuelta.
> 
> ...



Me alegra verle pollastre. Todavía estoy en mantillas, avanzo a ciegas, es el problema de esto de la bolsa, porque, "por técnico jatiense" está claro que te arruinas. La de programitas que me he hecho basándome en hipótesis absurdas para tratar, no ya de ganar dinero, sino para tratar de entender qué carajo ocurre en la Bolsa y analizarla de algún modo. En fin, sigo investigando, mi mayor problema es encontrar el punto exacto de entrada para que metiendo SL no me pandoreen el ojal, el santo grial de las plusvis nos ha jodio, pillar el punto de giro exacto. En fin, de momento, ahí queda el análisis a ver si alguien me puedo confirmar si voy mu desencaminao. 

La sesión de hoy, de todas maneras, era de lectura fácil porque la cantidad de volumen que han metido es de órdago, no se vale si acierto ::

Ahora, como falle :´( Mañana o pasado deberíamos ver esos 8400. 

¡Leoncios, no me dejéis en mal lugar pardiez!.



Un saludo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2013)

¿Hasta dónde veis el eypo si pierde el 1.28? Venía a buscar una gráfica, pero solo hay boobs y trolls


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Mar 2013)

http://blogs.elpais.com/el-sur/2013...ra-hacerse-mucho-más-papista-que-el-papa.html

jajajajaja cada vez nos parecemos mas a ellos (tristemente)


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Mar 2013)

Os dejo un enlance que me ha parecido interesante acerca del número de Graham, es decir el precio máximo al que un inversor debe comprar una acción y como están respecto a este criterio las empresas del IBEX 35 respecto a su PER:

Valoraciones de empresa según Graham - IBEX - Don Dividendo


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Ya han abierto el melon y los rothchild en persona

http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...e-iberdrola-para-cumplir-con-bruselas-114970/


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> http://blogs.elpais.com/el-sur/2013...ra-hacerse-mucho-más-papista-que-el-papa.html
> 
> jajajajaja cada vez nos parecemos mas a ellos (tristemente)



Y lo peor es que es toda europa..mira chipre,otro retraso mas 


http://www.eleconomista.es/ultima-h...u-apertura-al-publico-hasta-el-miercoles.html


Bueno y el miércoles que hasta el lunes?


----------



## atman (26 Mar 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde veis el eypo si pierde el 1.28? Venía a buscar una gráfica, pero solo hay boobs y trolls



1,274 es mi entrada larga... de momento...


----------



## atman (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya han abierto el melon y los rothchild en persona
> 
> Bankia encarga a Rothschild la venta de su 5% de Iberdrola para cumplir con Bruselas - elConfidencial.com



Los de bankia jodiendo hasta sus últimos estertores. Como si hicieran falta esos para colocar IBE...


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Los de bankia jodiendo hasta sus últimos estertores. Como si hicieran falta esos para colocar IBE...



Y supungo que se llevaran su jugosa comision a costa del contribuyente.De verdad no tenian a nadie mas a mano? Ya que se pongan los rothchild y rockefeller a gobernar toda europa total que mas dara.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Mar 2013)

Parece que la bolsa americana esta un poquito ida, tiene mucha fe o esta burbujeada.

Visualizing The 'All-In' Hope That QE3 Will Save The US Economy | Zero Hedge


> Presented with little comment but to note the somewhat exponential exuberance in US cyclical stocks (relative to defensives) that has gradually accelerated since the Fed launched QE3. If ever there was a chart of 'hope' or 'faith', this is it.





> Definition of 'Cyclical Stock'
> An equity security whose price is affected by ups and downs in the overall economy. Cyclical stocks typically relate to companies that sell discretionary items that consumers can afford to buy more of in a booming economy and will cut back on during a recession. Contrast cyclical stocks with counter-cyclical stocks, which tend to move in the opposite direction from the overall economy, and with consumer staples, which people continue to demand even during a downturn.
> 
> Definition of 'Defensive Stock'
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas y bienvenidos al corral :Baile:


----------



## SAMPLERKING (26 Mar 2013)

pandoreando voy...pandoreando vengo..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

timofonica suspendida de cotización.

Rumores de opa ultra-hostil de Portugal Telecom.
Condiciones:

- Se cambiará ya el puto politono de los móviles.
- Alierta se dedicará a enseñar inglés en campamentos de verano.
- El chinazo ejercerá de mayordomo en casa del pirata.

::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Mar 2013)

que pena no haber mantenido esos cortos abiertos en 8600 ....


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

se os advirtio siemprealcistas , pero ujtedh prefirieron creer que despues de rebotar cerca de un 50% , aun podian subir mas , es el justo castigo por desafiar a la jran alcista perdida y a la jran bajista :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> que pena no haber mantenido esos cortos abiertos en 8600 ....



espere a que abra timofónica ::::::::::


Pero todo sigue según el guión. Bajadita matutina, cerramos en verde :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

9400 decian los gacelones :rolleye: pero MV siempre advirtio que la todopoderosa jran bajista no seria rota , no antes de una jran correccion del rebote 5900-8750 :no:

ahora empezareis a creer , pero ya es demasiado tarde para ujtedeh , solo os queda ::


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Condiciones:
> 
> 
> - El chinazo ejercerá de mayordomo en casa del pirata.
> ...




Y no preferiría un efebo más jovencito? Se rumorea en los mentideros de la corte, que el chinazo ha visto ya demasiados inviernos ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Y no preferiría un efebo más jovencito? Se rumorea en los mentideros de la corte, que el chinazo ha visto ya demasiados inviernos ::::



Usted sugiere algo asi:







Pero yo busco algo más acorde con mi palacio, algo asi como:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> timofonica suspendida de cotización.
> 
> Rumores de opa ultra-hostil de Portugal Telecom.
> Condiciones:
> ...









¿Donde esta Montoro cuando se le necesita?

Esto no quedara asi. Mandare las tropas a Granada.


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

Pillo sitio para ver en directo la cacicada en Timofónica.

Se va a los infiernos ??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted sugiere algo asi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usted me parece a mi que quiere una coartada para disfrazarse cual Batman con unas mallitas apretadas y tener a un joven apuesto con otras mallitas apretadas al lado de usted todo el rato. ienso: 

:fiufiu:

Eso o realmente PT se hara con el control de nuestro empreson español por excelencia. 

Cambiando de tema.

Jato y ahora el objetivo es?
Repuesta modo: xxxx+-xxxx


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Otro día mas, ahora hasta el jueves. Esto tiene muy mala pinta


http://www.eleconomista.es/ultima-h...u-apertura-al-publico-hasta-el-miercoles.html


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Otro día mas, ahora hasta el jueves. Esto tiene muy mala pinta
> 
> 
> Los bancos de Chipre atrasan su apertura al público hasta el jueves - elEconomista.es



Están consiguiendo los billetes.

La estampida será brutal.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

Un de números.

El número de títulos actuales en Bankia va a ser insignificante tras las ampliaciones. Van a salir 1,5 billones de títulos a 1 céntimo y después se va a hacer una ampliación por 4800 millones.

Simplemente para que alguno se caiga del guindo. A la cotización actual de 0,12 .... Bankia valdría más que BBVA, SAN, Barclays, SG y Unicrédito juntos.

Here, there's too much room for growth!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mandeeeeeeee?????


----------



## comparto-piso (26 Mar 2013)

pero por que va a bajar tanto telefonica?

Yo lo que he leido es que vende su autocartera para reducir deuda. En teoria yo lo veo como algo que no deberia afectar tanto si es para reducir deuda . Pero bueno si la suspenden sera por algo y estare yo equivocado.


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Vaya espectaculo el que se avecina

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


Tienen que reestructurar un balance de 280.000 mill que da panico y solo dependen de España


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2013)

Bankia, vaya nombre para pasar a la historia negra de este pais.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

comparto-piso dijo:


> pero por que va a bajar tanto telefonica?
> 
> Yo lo que he leido es que vende su autocartera para reducir deuda. En teoria yo lo veo como algo que no deberia afectar tanto si es para reducir deuda . Pero bueno si la suspenden sera por algo y estare yo equivocado.



Venden autocartera:

a) Están tiesos de caja. Maaaaaalo.
b) Quitan dividendo y venden autocartera. ¿que atractivo tiene esa acción?¿Su potencial de revalorización? :XX: 
c) Para vender alguién tendrá que comprar. En cuanto empiecen a soltar papel, algunos comprarán. Pero todavía queda papel que soltar, así que los siguientes compradores estarán un poquito más abajo and so and so.
d) Si venden autocartera para amortizador deuda es porque ya nadie piensa que la revalorización de acciones timofónicas compense los interes de la deuda.


Timofónica es un mojón. Como el 90% del ibex. Eso es asinnnnn.


 Ahí está ya-3.5%


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Un de números.
> 
> El número de títulos actuales en Bankia va a ser insignificante tras las ampliaciones. Van a salir 1,5 billones de títulos a 1 céntimo y después se va a hacer una ampliación por 4800 millones.
> 
> ...



No pasa nada, luego harán un contrasplit 100:1

Ejemplo

Acudes a la opv con 1000 euros , son 266 acciones

A 0,01.....2,66 euros en 266 acciones

contrasplit

Transforman esas acciones así que a ese mismo inversor le darán 2 acciones de 1 eu y para comprar una mas tendrá que elegir comprar los derechos o venderlos 


Vaya espectaculo


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2013)

Tendrían que haber visto la cara de mis amigos cuando ayer les proponía comprar entre 5 dos acciones de Berkshire Hathaway A y así poder dormir tranquilos con lo que le pase al euro y a España.... Ni conocían el nombre de la empresa como para poner todos sus ahorros.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No pasa nada, luego harán un contrasplit 100:1
> 
> Ejemplo
> 
> ...




Veo muchas elucubraciones sobre qué va a pasar una vez se saquen las nuevas acciones y en qué precio quedarán pero nadie me ha respondido aún a la pregunta de.... ¿¿¿¿¿¿quién cojones va a comprar esas acciones aunque salgan a 0.0000000000000001 euros??????


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venden autocartera:
> 
> a) Están tiesos de caja. Maaaaaalo.
> b) Quitan dividendo y venden autocartera. ¿que atractivo tiene esa acción?¿Su potencial de revalorización? :XX:
> ...



Están reduciendo deuda, creo que quieren dejarla en 45000-47000 mill. Telefónica es una maquina de generar efectivo su único problema es la deuda. Si siguen así iran por el buen camino


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2013)

Tef -4%...


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Veo muchas elucubraciones sobre qué va a pasar una vez se saquen las nuevas acciones y en qué precio quedarán pero nadie me ha respondido aún a la pregunta de.... ¿¿¿¿¿¿quién cojones va a comprar esas acciones aunque salgan a 0.0000000000000001 euros??????



Volverán a caer y volveran a hacer otro contrasplit así hasta que llegue a su autentico valor, es un circulo infinito.


----------



## burbujeado (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No pasa nada, luego harán un contrasplit 100:1
> 
> Ejemplo
> 
> ...



y encima las preferentes continúan vinculadas a esas acciones, no hay solución oficial y no pueden venderlas no? Es que me imagino diciendo, ahora ya puede vender sus 10 millones de acciones y sacar 20 €..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tef -4%...



¿Le sirvo ya su copa de las 12 Señor DON?






Deseo recordarle que hoy tiene un encuentro a media tarde con la señorita Laura.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Volverán a caer y volveran a hacer otro contrasplit así hasta que llegue a su autentico valor, es un circulo infinito.



¿Pero qué o quién va a ser la contraparte compradora? Porque a los vampiros se los cargó Lincoln, a las brujas Hansel y Gretel y los unicornios están todos en el prado de Eon...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Están reduciendo deuda, creo que quieren dejarla en 45000-47000 mill. Telefónica es una maquina de generar efectivo su único problema es la deuda. Si siguen así iran por el buen camino



Ponzi, el problema que yo veo, en plan _hentendio_, es que los ingresos de timofónica en españa van a menguar, y bastante. Luego vendrá la hostia brasileña y tal.


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tendrían que haber visto la cara de mis amigos cuando ayer les proponía comprar entre 5 dos acciones de Berkshire Hathaway A y así poder dormir tranquilos con lo que le pase al euro y a España.... Ni conocían el nombre de la empresa como para poner todos sus ahorros.



No entiendo. ¿Por qué 2 acciones? No cotiza a 100$?

LOOOL la acción tipo A supongo 153.784$ cada una... ahora lo entiendo ::::::


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, el problema que yo veo, en plan _hentendio_, es que los ingresos de timofónica en españa van a menguar, y bastante. Luego vendrá la hostia brasileña y tal.



Yo lo que veo que la cifra de negocio global sigue al alza así que de momento su autodestrucción esta aplazada, están compensando de sobra los menores ingresos de unos países con otros. La deuda aunque poco a poco la están reduciendo, aun asi aun les queda camino por recorrer.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> No entiendo. ¿Por qué 2 acciones? No cotiza a 100$?
> 
> LOOOL la acción tipo A supongo 153.784$ cada una... ahora lo entiendo ::::::





La idea es no dejar ni 3.000 euros por cabeza en España. Facturas y poco más...

¿Fondos de inversión? ¿Acciones? ¿Inmuebles? Que trabaje Tito Warren...


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

burbujeado dijo:


> y encima las preferentes continúan vinculadas a esas acciones, no hay solución oficial y no pueden venderlas no? Es que me imagino diciendo, ahora ya puede vender sus 10 millones de acciones y sacar 20 €..





No se si harán lo mismo como con las preferentes de hace 1-2 años, pero vamos que el que tenga cualquier cosa de estos te den lo que te den la mejor opción es pedir dinero y salir corriendo




ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Pero qué o quién va a ser la contraparte compradora? Porque a los vampiros se los cargó Lincoln, a las brujas Hansel y Gretel y los unicornios están todos en el prado de Eon...



Pues hasta que llegue la contraparte, donde? no lo se. Va a ser un espectaculo


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venden autocartera:
> 
> a) Están tiesos de caja. Maaaaaalo.
> b) Quitan dividendo y venden autocartera. ¿que atractivo tiene esa acción?¿Su potencial de revalorización? :XX:
> ...





que vaya por delante que soy accionista de telefonica pillado a 13,5 


pero hay una cosa que en ese analisis no pone, y que yo llevo diciendo mucho tiempo


La gente y salarios de telefonica españa? Quitaron el dividendo, y pagaron un ere de 5000 personas, disminuyeron los salarios de 28000 personas a 23000, y telefonica españa puede funcionar perfectamente para lo que hace con 5000 personas


CUando vayan un poco jodidos vuelta a quitar el dividendo y vuelta a prejubilar gente, así que no te extrañe que termine el año con telefonica españa ganado dinero, lo tienen muy facil en España. Un mercado cautivo en ADSL y una plantilla sobredimensionada a la cual pueden echar a base de quitar el dividendo

Mira lo que ha pasado cuando han reducido un poco la masa salarial!!! han empezado a sacar telefonica fusion y se han ganado 400.000 nuevas altas


no mq uiero ni imaginar si la reducen hasta 10.000 personas en España, ganarian muchiiisimo dinero.


una preguntilla, se ha visto ya el efecto de las 400.000 altas de fusion en el beneficio???o


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Arcelor en minimos. Si tenemos en cuenta que en 2007 llego a ganar mas de 10000 mill con una capitalizacion de 17000 mill parece un chollo. Además están consiguiendo reducir su deuda, actualmente en 17000 mill

https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/MT/financials

No la perdáis del radar


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venden autocartera:
> 
> a) Están tiesos de caja. Maaaaaalo.
> b) Quitan dividendo y venden autocartera. ¿que atractivo tiene esa acción?¿Su potencial de revalorización? :XX:
> ...



Ellos son los primeros que saben que cotizan muy por encima de su valor.

No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.

atpc


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Arcelor en minimos. Si tenemos en cuenta que en 2007 llego a ganar mas de 10000 mill con una capitalizacion de 17000 mill parece un chollo. Además están consiguiendo reducir su deuda, actualmente en 17000 mill
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/MT/financials
> 
> No la perdáis del radar



Está mucho más débil que ACX, por téssssnico.


----------



## juanfer (26 Mar 2013)

blackholesun dijo:


> que vaya por delante que soy accionista de telefonica pillado a 13,5
> 
> 
> pero hay una cosa que en ese analisis no pone, y que yo llevo diciendo mucho tiempo
> ...



Esas 400.000 altas fueron de contratos de movistar de movil y de fijo que se fusionaron pero no fueron altas nuevas, dijéramos que se reorganizaron. Las altas están cayendo en todas las compañías porque la población no las puede pagar, y se esta pasando al 3G.

Los de TEF tienen a muchos castuzos a nominas y han retrasado hasta el año que viene el despliege del 4G, encima para poner mas trabas, emitieron todos los canales del TDT en el espectro del 4G, con lo que nos pone a la cola del mundo desarrollado en comunicaciones. 

Cuando tengas 100Mbps en el movil para que necesitas el ADSL, y eso los directivos de TEF lo saben.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

MV el zahori tiene como objetivo para el ibex el retroceso del 61,8% fibonazi aprox 6950 , antes veremos una lucha en la alcista de corto plazo y quizas un pullback


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Esas 400.000 altas fueron de contratos de movistar de movil y de fijo que se fusionaron pero no fueron altas nuevas, dijéramos que se reorganizaron. Las altas están cayendo en todas las compañías porque la población no las puede pagar, y se esta pasando al 3G.
> 
> Los de TEF tienen a muchos castuzos a nominas y han retrasado hasta el año que viene el despliege del 4G, encima para poner mas trabas, emitieron todos los canales del TDT en el espectro del 4G, con lo que nos pone a la cola del mundo desarrollado en comunicaciones.
> 
> Cuando tengas 100Mbps en el movil para que necesitas el ADSL, y eso los directivos de TEF lo saben.



Timofónica está KO.

Tiene problemas internos en la estructura de costes. Solventables y han dado pasos en ese camino (ERE, ...).

Pero su principal problema y no solucionable es que opera en un sector comoditizado y deflacionario en el que no actúa ya como monopolio.

Desaparecerá limpiando la cartera a millones de matilderos.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Arcelor en minimos. Si tenemos en cuenta que en 2007 llego a ganar mas de 10000 mill con una capitalizacion de 17000 mill parece un chollo. Además están consiguiendo reducir su deuda, actualmente en 17000 mill
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/AEX/MT/financials
> 
> No la perdáis del radar



En el mundo del dinero nadie es tonto y menos los que tienen mucho para mover los mercados. A ver si va a ser una trampa de valor......


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV el zahori tiene como objetivo para el ibex el *retroceso *




"Hoygale, es el bróker?"

"Rápido, póngame largo con todo. Sí, con todo. Aceptan un pastor alemán como colateral? Inclúyalo también, junto con mi mujer. Gracias."


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En el mundo del dinero nadie es tonto y menos los que tienen mucho para mover los mercados. A ver si va a ser una trampa de valor......



Oye, en la cíclicas, la probabilidad de existir una trampa de valor es menor.

Menos aún en la acerera mayor del mundo y tras haber caído tanto.

Pepitazo, no hace más que llevar hostias ::


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Está mucho más débil que ACX, por téssssnico.



Las dos están hechas una mierda por técnico. Ni con un palo de momento al menos en el long side.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

Dedicado a su niña sr.P

[YOUTUBE]qcwbsedgkx0[/YOUTUBE]


Jrandes!!!


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Oye, en la cíclicas, la probabilidad de existir una trampa de valor es menor.
> 
> Menos aún en la acerera mayor del mundo y tras haber caído tanto.
> 
> Pepitazo, no hace más que llevar hostias ::



Por eso no sube y sí baja. No vaya a ser que por ser cíclica esté a mitad de ciclo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Pero qué o quién va a ser la contraparte compradora? Porque a los vampiros se los cargó Lincoln, a las brujas Hansel y Gretel y los unicornios están todos en el prado de Eon...



por favor a los unicornios los matos el innombrable voldem......, no me atrevooooo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por favor a los unicornios los matos el innombrable voldem......, no me atrevooooo


----------



## juanfer (26 Mar 2013)

Les pongo un articulo interesante que da para la reflexión

Situación de los brokers Forex en Chipre

*Situación de los brokers Forex en Chipre*
0
Publicado por Amparo Sisternes el 26 de marzo de 2013
Guardar
Comentarios
El reciente acuerdo sobre la noticia del rescate chipriota, dejando caer el segundo mayor banco del país, Laiki y reestructurando el Banco de Chipre se torna en acuerdo muy negativo para los brokers de Forex con domicilio allí. Con independencia de que la Eurozona rescatara a Chipre con la condición de que el país mediterráneo deje de ser paraíso fiscal, como ya sabemos los depósitos mayores de 100.000 EUR, tendrá que asumir perdidas.


Es llamativo como hace tiempo y desde numerosas páginas de Internet especializadas en Forex, nos señalaban un fuerte listado de brokers domiciliados en Chipre como buenas alternativas para invertir en divisas. Además de su condición de creadores de mercado a través de horquillas sintéticas que se posicionan contra el cliente, el problema de fondo es que muchos de los depósitos de los clientes por debajo de 100.000 EUR estaban alocados en cuentas segregadas combinadas por encima de ese importe.* Por tanto, de haberse domiciliado como es probable en dos de los principales bancos del país – Laiki o Banco de Chipre – su dinero estará condenado a desaparecer y a asumir perdidas del 30-40%, según explica LeapRate.*

Es curioso el caso de Chipre, a diferencia de España o Grecia su economía nacional se ha ido gestionando bastante bien los últimos años pero su sector financiero ha dado bancarrota gracias a centrar su política en activos claramente especulativos de elevado riesgo.
“Tires” de más del 10% sin asumir riesgo no existen.

Cuesta trabajo pensar que teniendo en España una amplia variedad de brokers de Forex, Market Makers y ECN como Interdin que nos dan acceso directo al mercado de divisas sin manipular horquillas, en los últimos años se hayan canalizado depósitos hacia Chipre u otro tipo de países con marcos regulatorios mucho más laxos donde la gran mayoría de brokers de Forex encuentran terreno abonado para darse de alta y poder comercializar sus plataformas una vez obtienen el pasaporte europeo. ¿Qué ocurrirá ahora con los brokers de Forex en Chipre? ¿Cómo responderán a sus clientes?


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por eso no sube y sí baja. No vaya a ser que por ser cíclica esté a mitad de ciclo.



Eso no es una trampa de valor.

Sé más riguroso ::


----------



## Deshollinador (26 Mar 2013)

Tito Botín, tirando chinitas al señor Cebrian

Botín da la puntilla a Prisa al asegurar que su situación es insostenible - elConfidencial.com


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2013)

La quita en cuentas y depósitos chipriotas... ¿ha afectado también a las personas jurídicas? Porque a mi empresa le confiscan el 40% de su efectivo, y cerramos la persiana mañana mismo, ya que los laboratorios cobran van a querer igual...


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Está mucho más débil que ACX, por téssssnico.



Y por fundamentales tambien. Acerinox siempre ha tenido una gestion impecabe, han crecido pero solo donde hacia falta y nunca hipotecando su futuro. Ahora mismo yo estaría mas tranquilo con el dinero en Acx que en Arcelor. Aunque Arcelor esta haciendo los deberes reduciendo su deuda solo si la demanda global se ve incrementada podrán aumentar sus beneficios. A estos precios yo no la perdería de vista






Janus dijo:


> En el mundo del dinero nadie es tonto y menos los que tienen mucho para mover los mercados. A ver si va a ser una trampa de valor......



Se endeudaron y en muchos casos en fabricas con poco retorno. Es una inversión peligrosa aunque parece que poco a poco están reduciendo el peso de la deuda.


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> Tito Botín, tirando chinitas al señor Cebrian
> 
> Botín da la puntilla a Prisa al asegurar que su situación es insostenible - elConfidencial.com





El balance de Prisa no hay ni por donde cogerlo, no se ni como no han quebrado ya


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y por fundamentales tambien. Acerinox siempre ha tenido una gestion impecabe, han crecido pero solo donde hacia falta y nunca hipotecando su futuro. Ahora mismo yo estaría mas tranquilo con el dinero en Acx que en Arcelor. Aunque Arcelor esta haciendo los deberes reduciendo su deuda solo si la demanda global se ve incrementada podrán aumentar sus beneficios. A estos precios yo no la perdería de vista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo las sigo a diario :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2013)

Coño, ¡Unipapel me ha dado dividendos! Ya andaba yo contento con su +5% en una semana, y acabo de ver en la cuenta sus rendimientos. 

Aún cabe gente en el vagón...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El balance de Prisa no hay ni por donde cogerlo, no se ni como no han quebrado ya



Esa me la se yo, porque estamos en castuzolandia y perro no come perro. Caera o la socorreremos entre todos mediante decreto ley.


----------



## vermer (26 Mar 2013)

Portugal Telecom ¿cómo la veis? ¿no va de la mano de Telefónica?


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Portugal Telecom ¿cómo la veis? ¿no va de la mano de Telefónica?



Yo no tocaría ninguna Telco. Se comportarán peor que el mercado.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esa me la se yo, porque estamos en castuzolandia y perro no come perro. Caera o la socorreremos entre todos mediante decreto ley.



El día que vendan un puto activo para ganar aire (porque no tienen remedio) se verá lo que es un pepinazo en bolsa.

Solo el no querer reconocer que la situación es la que es .... es lo que está impidiendo esa actuación.

Llegará porque los bancos les van a obligar. El negocio no da ni permite soñar una situación diferente a tender a desaparecer. Tienen que vender para ganar un poquito de tiempo: lo suficiente para dar el pepinazo.

Al final serán los bancos los que cambien deuda por propiedad y una vez dentro se dediquen a vender activos para asegurar el cobro de una parte de sus deudas. La viabilidad de la empresa es otro tema.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Portugal Telecom ¿cómo la veis? ¿no va de la mano de Telefónica?





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La veo, la veo
> 
> De momento estoy muy tranquilo con esa acción. Sigue casi al dedillo mi planteamiento "jardín lleno de unicornios de colores"
> 
> ...



De momento sigue el escenario de unicornios de colores. :fiufiu:

Al cierre la actualizo.


----------



## vermer (26 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no tocaría ninguna Telco. Se comportarán peor que el mercado.



No me atrevo a tocar nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no tocaría ninguna Telco. Se comportarán peor que el mercado.



Calle cenizo!!


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> No me atrevo a tocar nada.



La economía va a estar jodida durante al menos 10 años (ver los estudios de C. Reinhart) y la bolsa no reacciona salvo que le comiencen a meter inflación.

Lo están intentando pero todavía queda mucho proceso de desapalancamiento por delante.

Invertir en empresas con deuda es hacer el primo en la situación de mercado que tendremos en los próximos años.


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esa me la se yo, porque estamos en castuzolandia y perro no come perro. Caera o la socorreremos entre todos mediante decreto ley.



Los bancos purgaran a los actuales accionistas y cuando su valor sea cero entonces se pondrán ellos al mando. O mucho me equivoco o se avecina otra operación acordeon....Ya lo decia la cancion " bailaremos sin parar"...."y volaras"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKszc2S2qdI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Mar 2013)

Nueva rplica bajista en el anlisis tcnico del Santander


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Nueva rplica bajista en el anlisis tcnico del Santander



Ahora mismo para mi no vale 50000-60000 mill al menos antes de que acaben las reestructuraciones bancarias en europa (minimo 1-2 años mas).Si quereis bancos es mejor irse a usa, fargo parece que esta siendo bien gestionado o si no teneis mastercard


----------



## atman (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los bancos purgaran a los actuales accionistas y cuando su valor sea cero entonces se pondrán ellos al mando. O mucho me equivoco o se avecina otra operación acordeon....Ya lo decia la cancion *" bailaremos sin parar"...."y volaras"*
> 
> 
> María Jesus y su Acordeon - El Baile de los Pajaritos - YouTube



A usted tambien le gusta Ramstein ¿eh? ::

Edito: no, no si es que la ha puesto!

Al que le digan que en un hilo de bolsa épico, mítico, antológico, como es éste se postean los parajitos... :XX:

Aceptémoslo, no tenemos remedio...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> A usted tambien le gusta Ramstein ¿eh? ::
> 
> Edito: no, no si es que la ha puesto!
> 
> Al que le digan que en un hilo de bolsa épico, mítico, antológico, como es éste se postean los parajitos...



Algún día aprenderá a poner videos ::

y no, no es Rammstein :ouch::ouch:

[YOUTUBE]AKszc2S2qdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (26 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y no, no es Rammstein :ouch::ouch:




[ironicmode]=on ?? :rolleye:
 
Por cierto, están arreglando lo del strujenbajen ese... la mare que los parió... evidentemente, esto está orquestado para llevar al euro a donde lo quieren tener...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

la hora en la que mordereis el polvo se acerca ejpertitos :no:

habeis cometido un error muy grave , desafiar a una supuesta jran bajista


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la hora en la que mordereis el polvo se acerca ejpertitos :no:
> 
> habeis cometido un error muy grave , desafiar a una* supuesta* jran bajista





Así me gusta, con confianza...


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2013)

A nada de perder los 8.000...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Así me gusta, con confianza...



despues de asegurarlo con absoluta confianza MV va y lo duda , no puede ser mas troll :rolleye:

por eso os decia que el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista jugaria en vuestra contra , por que tenia mas razon que un tonto , tanto la jran alcista perdida como la jran bajista existen , resulta curiosisimo que la jran bajista es parte del triangulo simetrico , osea que no es nada nuevo :XX:


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

el culibex se está poniendo muy colorao ...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

tanto la jran bajista como la jran alcista perdida llevan mucho tiempo postiadas y nadie se a tomado la molestia de verificar si eran reales :XX: 

sin embargo primero tocamos la jran alcista perdida y pumba 800 puntos pabajo , lo mismo la jran bajista tocada el dia anterior al vencimiento trimestral


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

MV el zahori a localizado en el nasdaq100 un muy posible triangulo simetrico , vamos a banquetearnos con una caida hasta los 2540 aprox :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2013)

Los indices europeos están reventados..


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

2 reversal seguidos y en la misma dirección ....

Comprad, que se acaban.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Mar 2013)

Sí pero alguién se la está jugando corto ?? ienso:


----------



## Krim (26 Mar 2013)

En cuanto el jato ha dicho "supuesta", esto a los infiernos.

Tío, dí claramente que esto se va a pique, por que si empiezas con dudas, es cuando viene Pandoro .


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> A usted tambien le gusta Ramstein ¿eh? ::
> 
> Edito: no, no si es que la ha puesto!
> 
> ...











Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Algún día aprenderá a poner videos ::
> 
> y no, no es Rammstein :ouch::ouch:



No tengo remedioTambien tenemos la version alemana del acordeon...

[YOUTUBE]3adXINNu4_k&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2013)

El san está reventado, mucho mejor bbva


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

He de reconocer que me mola mucho ver cómo se despeña FCC. Deseo verla a 4 euros para que todos podamos tener una buena opción de inversión .... si es que la deuda no se lleva por delante la compañía.

Adelanto que es cuestión de tiempo que la banca intervenga la empresa para forzar la venta acelerada de cualquier activo para asegurar el cobro de sus deudas. Pero van jodidos porque 7500 millones son muchos .... y no lo valen sus activos en mi opinión.

El CEO que tienen es un tipo que en toda su trayectoria profesional lo que ha hecho es comprar y comprar cosas con deuda. No tiene que yo sepa trayectoria probatoria en ir en el sentido contrario. La Presidenta y su experiencia .... es para otro hilo.


----------



## moboncio (26 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tanto la jran bajista como la jran alcista perdida llevan mucho tiempo postiadas y nadie se a tomado la molestia de verificar si eran reales :XX:
> 
> sin embargo primero tocamos la jran alcista perdida y pumba 800 puntos pabajo , lo mismo la jran bajista tocada el dia anterior al vencimiento trimestral



Gran maestro Zahorí, aqui un espectador anónimo, era para preguntarle por aquellos largos creo que eran del viernes sobre los 8350 desafiando la jran bajista y entendiendo que ayer de nuevo tendría fiebre, veo que vuelve al redil bajista, a ver si de nuevo marca posiciones concretas....para que los mortales podamos posicionarnos.


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> He de reconocer que me mola mucho ver cómo se despeña FCC. Deseo verla a 4 euros para que todos podamos tener una buena opción de inversión .... si es que la deuda no se lleva por delante la compañía.
> 
> Adelanto que es cuestión de tiempo que la banca intervenga la empresa para forzar la venta acelerada de cualquier activo para asegurar el cobro de sus deudas. Pero van jodidos porque 7500 millones son muchos .... y no lo valen sus activos en mi opinión.
> 
> El CEO que tienen es un tipo que en toda su trayectoria profesional lo que ha hecho es comprar y comprar cosas con deuda. No tiene que yo sepa trayectoria probatoria en ir en el sentido contrario. La Presidenta y su experiencia .... es para otro hilo.



Yo quiero ver como despliegan el acordeon en fcc , vaya espectaculo sera ver al botas and company quitar la propiedad a koplowich


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

moboncio dijo:


> Gran maestro Zahorí, aqui un espectador anónimo, era para preguntarle por aquellos largos creo que eran del viernes sobre los 8350 desafiando la jran bajista y entendiendo que ayer de nuevo tendría fiebre, veo que vuelve al redil bajista, a ver si de nuevo marca posiciones concretas....para que los mortales podamos posicionarnos.



cuales largos chavalin ? ienso: MV va corto en nasdaq100 

los ultimos largos en el ibex fueron en 8260 la primera ves que llegaron ahi , la semana pasada fue buenisima salvo los cortos nasdaq pero mientras no supere una bajista que tengo , nos vamos a los 2540  

el lunes estuve sufriendo las consecuencias de celebrar la buena racha :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

La recapitalizacion anda cerca.Habemus Merkel ha visto la luz


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=407493


Ya vereis como mas de uno de los que tienen su plan de pensiones en bankia va a sentirse cegado por la reluciente luz que vendra desde belgica y alemania.


http://www.ivoox.com/chipre-escrache-economia-directa-26-03-2013-audios-mp3_rf_1899304_1.html


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2013)

Bueno seguimos con mas puntos que el dax. Eso sera por algo.

Zapatero style off.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

Chinazo... ¿y si dejamos la guerra entre compañías hermanas y opamos Deutsche Telecom?

PTC -4% ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2013)

Dudo mucho que con el dinero que sacaramos de las iberian telecom tuvieramos para comprar ni pepephone.

Ay señor llevame pronto.


----------



## Abner (26 Mar 2013)

Alguien tiene datos al tick del MFXI? Es que no tengo tiempo real. Me gustaría saber si el escenario que planteé ayer se acaba de joder por culpa de la timofónica..... :


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo quiero ver como despliegan el acordeon en fcc , vaya espectaculo sera ver al botas and company quitar la propiedad a koplowich



Ahora mismo se comenta / barrunta / debate sobre que las propias acciones de la propiedad están como colateral de determinadas lonchas de deuda.

La verdad es que es castuzo no tiene remedio. También se comenta / barrunta / debate acerca de que hay millones de acciones prestadas para deleite de los bajistas. Algo así como echar aceite a la hoguera.


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora mismo se comenta / barrunta / debate sobre que las propias acciones de la propiedad están como colateral de determinadas lonchas de deuda.
> 
> La verdad es que es castuzo no tiene remedio. También se comenta / barrunta / debate acerca de que hay millones de acciones prestadas para deleite de los bajistas. Algo así como echar aceite a la hoguera.



Cuando se acabe la fiesta nos pasaremos a ver cuantas sillas quedan libres y de que calidad


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

Lo triste es que el management board está lleno de personas de edad ya muy pasada que serán jubilados con sus magníficas pensiones y premios. Ellos, que son los responsables de la situación, no se lo van a comer. Bueno sí, la propiedad va a hincar la rodilla.


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Henkel económicamente sigue como un tiro

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresa/HENKEL


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

parece que el personal va largo en ibex :ouch: 

estamos en zona de lucha para el ibex :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2013)

el ibex está en riesgo serio...

¿cuando no lo estuvo en los últimos 5-6 años?


----------



## atman (26 Mar 2013)

fake break down... ienso: :

aquí es donde el gacelerío habría terminado de soltar... ¿o los hay osados esperando hasta 7900?

Y habríamos tocado (y tal vez rebotado en) ese pequeña alcista que une los mínimos de febrero.

En otroa situación yo pensaría que la caída ha sido demasiado para mantener el escenario alcista. Pero vivimos tiempos salvajes... y al final...


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

El SAN ya tocó el 5,2X que veníamos comentando hace semanas cuando estaba en 5,8. Ahora hay que esperar.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que el personal va largo en ibex :ouch:
> 
> estamos en zona de lucha para el ibex :fiufiu:



You better get out, right now.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ca-dijimos-que-reforma-laboral-crearia-9.html


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ca-dijimos-que-reforma-laboral-crearia-9.html



bocachanclas , muy bueno :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Mar 2013)

y luego se echan las manos a la cabeza cuando la gente (solo unos cuantos) van a sus casas a gritar.......... tendriamos que ir a lapidarlos, así por lo menos tendrían de que quejarse.

voy a ir cogiendo guijarros puntiagudos por si me encuentro uno de estos ñskhfsahfjsdajk pasando por debajo de mi ventana.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> fake break down... ienso: :
> 
> aquí es donde el gacelerío habría terminado de soltar... ¿o los hay osados esperando hasta 7900?
> 
> ...



mientras aguante la alcista de corto plazo hay esperanza para los siemprealcistas 



Janus dijo:


> You better get out, right now.



en castellano please :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mientras aguante la alcista de corto plazo hay esperanza para los siemprealcistas
> 
> 
> 
> en castellano please :rolleye:



Que te tomes unos días de vacaciones, nos estás jodiendo los trades. Creo que los mercados están más al tanto del zahorí que de Chipre.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

con lo facil que es forrarse aplicando el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista 

es que no estais a lo que debeis estar ejpertitos :fiufiu:

en el ibex la cosa esta clara , la alcista de corto aguanta y los indicadoreh en diario indican sobreventa , espero rebotito para finalmente romper dicha alcista , entonces se abriran las puertas del infierno :no:


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con lo facil que es forrarse aplicando el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista
> 
> es que no estais a lo que debeis estar ejpertitos :fiufiu:
> 
> en el ibex la cosa esta clara , la alcista de corto aguanta y los indicadoreh en diario indican sobreventa , espero rebotito para finalmente romper dicha alcista , entonces se abriran las puertas del infierno :no:



Right now, we need to hear zahori's message. All you need is to bless him, you're clear?


----------



## atman (26 Mar 2013)

...como no me voy a procesiones... estoy pensando si el jueves me quedo abierto hasta el martes... =^_^=

lo que todavía no tengo claro es el sentido... 

que les parece el via crucis? ::


----------



## ddddd (26 Mar 2013)

¿Cómo ven el momento actual de JRCC?

¿Mejor seguirla desde fuera o podemos aprovechar algún rebote fuerte en estos momentos?


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

James River ni con un palo. Solo admite cortos, está a punto de quebrar.


----------



## vermer (26 Mar 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Cómo ven el momento actual de JRCC?
> 
> ¿Mejor seguirla desde fuera o podemos aprovechar algún rebote fuerte en estos momentos?



No es altamente peligroso tocar solares y carboneras en estos días? Las sigo 
por aprender con los comentarios de Janus, pero dan vértigo


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

Madre mía el latigazo que han dado en Prisa. Venga.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> No es altamente peligroso tocar solares y carboneras en estos días? Las sigo
> por aprender con los comentarios de Janus, pero dan vértigo



No tocar nada de nada.

En el carbón eso sí, poner Alpha en el radar list porque tendrá su buen momento más adelante.

En lo solar se van a ver en breve las quiebras chinas y el proceso de concentración allí.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Mar 2013)

vermer dijo:


> No es altamente peligroso tocar solares y carboneras en estos días? Las sigo
> por aprender con los comentarios de Janus, pero dan vértigo



Arch Coal me gusta bastante pero estoy igual que tú. No me atrevo hasta que Janus de la luz verde.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2013)

continua el ataque a la alcista de corto plazo , mejor no estar en ibex , dejad que se ponga tiro


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

Estad atentos al posible rebote de First entre el nivel de ahora y medio dolar más abajo.

Objetivo más de 4 dolares hacia arriba.


----------



## J-Z (26 Mar 2013)

Esto huele a mañana 3º toque a los 7900 y pa riba a pandorear al jato a +9000.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Mar 2013)

adios a los 8000..


----------



## J-Z (26 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora mismo se comenta / barrunta / debate sobre que las propias acciones de la propiedad están como colateral de determinadas lonchas de deuda.
> 
> La verdad es que es castuzo no tiene remedio. También se comenta / barrunta / debate acerca de que hay millones de acciones prestadas para deleite de los bajistas. Algo así como echar aceite a la hoguera.



A 5 pavos habrá que tirarle unos largos, quizás pruebe mismo en los 7 ienso:


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

A 5 pavos habrá miedo porque olerá mal. Siempre ha costado mucho ganar dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2013)

Han matado un par de unicornios en ptcom.... ::

en EON las cosas no se han roto todavía


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2013)

Jo jo

Pescanova rechaza dar información a la banca y los acreedores le dan un portazo - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2013)

Puede ser gol de Señor, pero se puede liar...

El Pentágono está listo para "responder" a un ataque de Corea del Norte - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Pescanova rechaza dar información a la banca y los acreedores le dan un portazo - elEconomista.es



Castuzo style

_El presidente Manuel Fernández Sousa ha dado instrucción a su equipo de no facilitar información ni a BDO, la firma que debe auditar y supervisar sus cuentas, ni a la banca acreedora._


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Puede ser gol de Señor, pero se puede liar...
> 
> El Pentágono está listo para "responder" a un ataque de Corea del Norte - EcoDiario.es



y no hay mejor excusa que una guerra, para imprimir billetes....


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Mar 2013)

anécdota, minuto 52

Chipre y escrache - Economía Directa 26-03-2013 en mp3 (26/03 a las 11:22:12) 01:03:50 1899304 - iVoox


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Pescanova rechaza dar información a la banca y los acreedores le dan un portazo - elEconomista.es



Chuleria española.Tengo ganas de ver como acaba este culebron, o mucho me equivoco o terminaran en los juzgados.Es la primera vez que una auditora me la mete doblada.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Chuleria española.Tengo ganas de ver como acaba este culebron, o mucho me equivoco o terminaran en los juzgados.Es la primera vez que una auditora me la mete doblada.



Este tipo de movidas harían que la empresa dejará de cotizar en el mercado de valores, ¿no?


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Este tipo de movidas harían que la empresa dejará de cotizar en el mercado de valores, ¿no?



Si perfectamente.Es una forma de proteger a los accionistas hasta que todo se aclare


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2013)

Lo de Pescanova suena muy raro .....

A ver en qué queda, pero los minoritarios ya están desplumados.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Chuleria española.Tengo ganas de ver como acaba este culebron, o mucho me equivoco o terminaran en los juzgados.Es la primera vez que una auditora me la mete doblada.



Yo que los bancos, les embargaba y les cerraba la empresa. Después pedía el dinero al Estado bajo amenaza de no comprar más deuda. Pagan los españoles y la chulería va al cubo de la basura.

Están manchando la imagen de los gallegos .... la cual ya venía renqueante desde las elecciones.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de Pescanova suena muy raro .....
> 
> A ver en qué queda, pero los minoritarios ya están desplumados.



Pues estos señores se dedican a vender pescado. Imagina los que hacen obras públicas etc..... ahí todo está podrido.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2013)

Qué bien dormiré el día que todo mi dinero esté en Statoil...


----------



## Abner (26 Mar 2013)

Bueno, pues, si mis interpretaciones y algoritmos cutres de la muerte no me engañan, esto es lo que ha pasado con la sesión de hoy.

Nota: Si tuviera que vivir de esto, hoy me habrían puesto el ojal bien hermosote y listo para Hemoal. 

Se han arrancado con cortos en la primera sacudida, pero nuevamente, encontramos paquetes alcistas en la zona del 8070 al 8100 que me imagino se habrán quedado sin cerrar. 

El resto del día han estado nuevamente acumulando paquetes, aunque con menos profusión que ayer. El punto máximo de acumulación se ha producido a las 15:48 (7908 (f)), con +1950 contratos aproximadamente (sumando los de ayer). A partir de ahí, han empezado a cerrar algunas posiciones, acabando al final del día con unos 1750 contratos en positivo. A ver qué pasa mañana, si están dispuestos a seguir estirando el dolor del gacelerío. Me ha dado mala espina la parte final, ya que habiendo gastado 300 contratos se han quedado en un nivel parecido del arranque, lo cuál no sé si haría viable el objetivo de volver con esta pólvora hasta el nivel de los 8400. 

Again. Si alguien ve que estoy metiendo el cuezo hasta el fondo, agradecería comentarios please.

Un saludo. 

Disclaimer: Mis recomendaciones pueden perjudicar seriamente su cuenta de valores. Usar con moderación. Consulte previamente a su broker o trader burbujista antes de hacer cualquier mandrilada.


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Bueno, pues, si mis interpretaciones y algoritmos cutres de la muerte no me engañan,



Entre la foto de su avatar, y su estilo de escritura fresco-lechuga, no puedo evitar sentir cierta simpatía por su causa 



Abner dijo:


> Nota: Si tuviera que vivir de esto, hoy me habrían puesto el ojal bien hermosote y listo para Hemoal.



No es problema; siempre que sea Ud. capaz de compensar su cagada de hoy con dos días de acierto, tenga por cierto que equivocarse en ratio 1:2 no acabará con Ud.



Abner dijo:


> Se han arrancado con cortos en la primera sacudida, pero nuevamente, encontramos paquetes alcistas en la zona del 8070 al 8100 que me imagino se habrán quedado sin cerrar.
> El resto del día han estado nuevamente acumulando paquetes, aunque con menos profusión que ayer. El punto máximo de acumulación se ha producido a las 15:48 (7908 (f)), con +1950 contratos aproximadamente (sumando los de ayer). A partir de ahí, han empezado a cerrar algunas posiciones, acabando al final del día con unos 1750 contratos en positivo. A ver qué pasa mañana, si están dispuestos a seguir estirando el dolor del gacelerío. Me ha dado mala espina la parte final, ya que habiendo gastado 300 contratos se han quedado en un nivel parecido del arranque, lo cuál no sé si haría viable el objetivo de volver con esta pólvora hasta el nivel de los 8400.



Suele decirse entre los gestores l/p, que no hay motivo de inversión (esto es, empresa o modelo de negocio) que no pueda explicarse en menos de tres frases. Cualquier cosa que infrinja esta máxima, tiene serias papeletas de ser humo o un rodeo innecesario para que el vendedor (empresa) intente justificar algo que, sencillamente, no es justificable desde el punto de vista del cliente (inversor).

Dése cuenta que, después de casi 15 líneas de texto, Ud. no ha dicho absolutamente nada. 

Pregúntese una cosa: con esto que Ud. sabe, o cree saber: ¿qué haría? 

¿En qué zona entro? ¿Objetivo? ¿Zona SL en la cual renuncio a lo que yo doy por escenario plausible?

Se lo digo por lo mismo que le comenté anoche: nosotros tendemos a perder el Norte, ensimismados por nuestros algoritmos _per se_. Pero, al final del día, la platita se hace cuando vende en máximos, y cuando compra en mínimos.

No se centre en la maravilla que parecen ser los algos. Recuerde que tiene que haber alguien detrás que interprete lo que ellos dicen. Ese alguien es Ud.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Mar 2013)

sabias palabras maese pollastre ¿hay fuerza para 81xx? hoy puro teatro, o sean cansado


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2013)

Hola, abro el día: todos durmiendo?.

Gato borracho, ven pacá.


----------



## Abner (27 Mar 2013)

Jo que profe mas tiquismiquis. 

Yo diría que se han reservado algo de gasolina para estirar dolor, pongamos caída falsa hasta el 798x y a partir de ahí esto debería ponerse pepónico. Objetivo màs inmediato por arriba, 8070 para hoy, y a medio plazo, yo sigo pensando en el 8400.

Pero vamos todo esto no vale de ná si mi conteo de saldo y descubrimiento de posiciones leoncias no es correcto, que es la principal de mis preocupaciones, no la interpretación per sé
Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hola, abro el día: todos durmiendo?.
> 
> Gato borracho, ven pacá.



Es increíble, pero el andova ha conseguido que le echemos de menos (yo incluído). Debe ser una especie de síndrome de Estocolmo en versión redes sociales, qué se yo.


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Es increíble, pero el andova ha conseguido que le echemos de menos (yo incluído). Debe ser una especie de síndrome de Estocolmo en versión redes sociales, qué se yo.



Más que cariño es saber si está corto (para ir largo), largo (para ir corto) o cortilargo para no hacer nada.


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Mar 2013)

y si SAN arrastra al ibez por debajo de 7800?


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y si SAN arrastra al ibez por debajo de 7800?



Ojalá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## mpbk (27 Mar 2013)

vamossss

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407348-porra-ibex-min-2013-a.html


----------



## Abner (27 Mar 2013)

Estooo, acabo de mirar infobolsa. Parece que la subida pepónica ha empezado ya en el overnight. Pues hasta el 8400 y más allá 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

guanos dias tengais ejpertitos 

MV va corto en nasdaq100 esperando el cierre semanal para ver si asumimos perdidas y nos vamos pa otro lao :fiufiu:

al ibex lo veo muy peligroso , tiene pinta de luchar en la zona 8000 y perder para irse a la zona 7670 , donde serian largos con to lo gordo :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> vamossss
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/407348-porra-ibex-min-2013-a.html



Pompero mio
Pompero de mi corazón
no me habras un hilo
para esa discusión

Donde el ibex irá
ya se ha tratado
FranR se ha pronunciado
y guanear lo hará

También el jato habló,
el gran zahorí,
a loj ejpertito advirtió
que pandoro van a sufrír.

Pues le digo,
visitenos por aquí
sea nuestro amigo
verá que jartá de reír.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

cuidado con israel e iran , lo de corea es solo un intento de mantener ocupado a los gringos :ouch:

el sp500 en zona de techo , algo va a pasar , no lo dudeis :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Mar 2013)

mi pregunta es: teoricamente cuando abran el "corralito"chipriota, mucho capital saldrá de la isla, a donde irá dicho dinero? a los colchones de los rusos?

a otro tema, yo creo que hoy el ibex baja hasta los 7880::


----------



## Krim (27 Mar 2013)

Pandoro ha tomado Viagra por que no se cansa el tío :ouch:


----------



## Steve Ballmer (27 Mar 2013)

hola

-0,65%


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## sr.anus (27 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> GRACIAS! antes de leer su mensaje ya habia dejado la orden de compra para mañana en LVMH.ienso:
> Ademas echando un ojo a las marcas que compone LVMH me apostaria las manos al decir, que dentro de 20 años cuando citemos un champagne diremos moet, y cuando pensemos en una marca de reloj nos vendra tag a la cabeza
> 
> Ademas para los tecnicos, creo que esta en una zona clara de soporte, en diario, y mirandolo en semanal claramente esta justo en la parte inferior del canal que ha dibujado
> ...














Con retraso venia a por el, gracias!


De todas formas desde que hice el comentario de entrada a lvmh se nos a ido casi un 3,5% pa alante, con todo el mundo en contra


----------



## Que viene (27 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que avisa no es traidor :no:



Es avisador


----------



## garpie (27 Mar 2013)

*-0,83%*

venga ibex hijueputa


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

Que viene dijo:


> Es avisador



exacto :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

lago dax 7860 con posición ya protegida 

Vamooooooooossssssssssss

fuera +1 pipo ::


----------



## paulistano (27 Mar 2013)

Buenas..... Llevo desconectado mucho tiempo.... 

Siguen vigentes los 9400 franerianos? 

O nos vamos para abajo definitivamente?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas..... Llevo desconectado mucho tiempo....
> 
> Siguen vigentes los 9400 franerianos?
> 
> O nos vamos para abajo definitivamente?



los 9400 de flanderERRE no tienen ningun sentido , para llegar ahi tendrian que romper la jran bajista y si rompen la jran bajista , el objetivo serian los 11k o 12,4k :no:


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> lago dax 7860 con posición ya protegida
> 
> Vamooooooooossssssssssss
> 
> fuera +1 pipo ::




Un final épico para una no menos épica posición ::


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Parece que desde que los rothchild se han puesto a vender el paquete de iberdrola de bankia....


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-48010615

Misteriosamente alguien se ha puesto corto el viernes,recuerdo que iberdrola estaba limpia desde julio


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2013)

Quedan tironcitos al alza pero yo creo que las divergencias en MACD y Estocástico van a terminar cumpliendo el "go" al techo.


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Al final la CNMV me deja ver pescanova


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-36603587

Mira la traca de cortos que le metieron el 8 de marzo


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

No entiendo a quien puede interesar meter tanta traca a acerinox, el día que recompren van a dejar una vela bien maja

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-28250777


Arcelor esta limpia



http://www.cnmv.es/portal/Consultas/DatosEntidad.aspx?nif=N0181056C


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Santander desde febrero esta limpio

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-39000013

Sin embargo BBVA no


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-48265169


Esto huele a que alguien va a jugar un corti-largo


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Telefónica limpia

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/Consultas/DatosEntidad.aspx?nif=A-28015865


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Un final épico para una no menos épica posición ::



Algo me decía que era buena posición :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Pero ya voy bien cargado largo y no quería arriesgar más de la cuenta.

Además, se me están atragantando los putos DMS MOPSO's y los quiero terminar antes de que empiecen los jodidos tambores.....   

(Parezco Bruce Willis en cualquiera de sus pelis.... :: )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Santander desde febrero esta limpio
> 
> CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
> 
> ...



Tenemos sospechoso:


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Alguien se esta aprovechando de las ventas de las cajas por el mou

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A20001020


Cortos en Caf desde marzo


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tenemos sospechoso:



La cosa que al salir escuche un extraño maullido


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2013)

EL DAX a puntito de rebasar de nuevo al IBEX....


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Día desde el viernes tiene cortos


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A28164754


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Amadeus tiene una buena traca de cortos.

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-84236934


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Inditex limpia


http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-15075062


Y con esta lo dejo por hoy


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien se esta aprovechando de las ventas de las cajas por el mou
> 
> CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
> 
> ...




¿Eso es mucho o poco para una empresa así?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

cuanto daño esta haciendo el siemprealcismo , os acordareis de la jran bajista ejpertitos :no:


----------



## juanfer (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> lago dax 7860 con posición ya protegida
> 
> Vamooooooooossssssssssss
> 
> fuera +1 pipo ::



Creo que en intradia hoy la zona de cargar largos en DAX la esperaremos en 778x.


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 Mar 2013)

S&P y el Deutsche Bank (por lo de la "velita" en el DAX).

Vaya pandorada a los que esperaban "subidas infinitas" por el "rescate" de chipre.


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Eso es mucho o poco para una empresa así?



Suficiente para mover la cotización con unos buenos bandazos, es un valor algo iliquido. El free flot actual es del 48% , mas de la mitad de la empresa no cotiza y su capitalización es de 960 mill. Si se les ocurre vender o recomprar ese 0,51% lo vas a notar

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/CAF/financials


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2013)

Si,sí

a meter largos

el ibex se ha abierto de patas..


----------



## Abner (27 Mar 2013)

Se me han roto los esquemas. Vuelvo al punto 0.


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2013)

Pues creo que no veía un ZAS instantáneo de 1500 netos desde Agosto de 2010 :fiufiu::fiufiu:

La mala noticia es que, por haber, hay vía libre hasta el 775x. Y como ésta gente vienen con platita desde abajo, pues no se ponen demasiado nerviosos.

La buena noticia es... bue, me bajo a tomar un café y seguro que se me ocurre alguna, luego la posteo ::


----------



## mpbk (27 Mar 2013)

pobre ibex que los 5600 se le van a quedar cortos.

es el peor indice mundial...hasta ahora era el japones pero ha dejado de ser bajista.


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2013)

Ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo


----------



## Claca (27 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Entre la foto de su avatar, y su estilo de escritura fresco-lechuga, no puedo evitar sentir cierta simpatía por su causa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es duro, pero es lo que hay, y es importante asimilarlo. Sea como sea el sistema que interpreta los datos (AT, ciclos lunares, algos, chivatazos, etc) lo más importante es entender que sin las tres variables que configuran una operativa, esto es, entrada, objetivo y stop, lo que se nos pase por la cabeza sirve de muy poco. Es más, aunque luego pensemos que nuestro sistema cumple o que tenemos cierta visión de mercado porque se van alcanzando los precios que proponemos, lo que tenemos que pensar es si realmente estaríamos aprovechando el movimiento, porque, uno, tal vez el stop nos hubiera saltado (que es muy bonito hablar de dilataciones o fakes una vez han pasado) o, como a veces sucede, ni estaríamos dentro por no "encontrar" un punto de entrada. Esto es el pan de cada día.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mismo tienen una ginebra nueva en el bar....

+5 pipos daxianos....  shit qu el mercado se llevó.

GT Vs DAX empate a cero.

Broker wins!!!!!


----------



## Claca (27 Mar 2013)

BBVA:







Este es el banco "bueno" del IBEX, girado completamente. Marco la primera zona de soporte.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2013)

Pepe Luí Default

jajaja

_*¿Qué pasa?	* 
Vamos a recapitular, porque no es para menos. Euro, bancos, italia... parece que no hay consuelo._


----------



## atman (27 Mar 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pepe Luí Default
> 
> jajaja
> 
> ...



va a re-capitular ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Mar 2013)

.
La entrada de VW en Bentley parece ha dado muy buen resultado, han hecho un x25 de los beneficios del año anterior:




> La marca británica contabilizó un beneficio operativo de 100,5 millones de euros en el conjunto del pasado ejercicio, lo que significa multiplicar por más de 25 las ganancias de 8 millones de euros de 2011, según datos de la empresa.
> 
> El presidente y consejero delegado de la firma, Wolfgang Schreiber, ha subrayado que estos buenos resultados obtenidos en 2012 resaltan la posición de Bentley como fabricante líder de vehículos de lujo y como una marca realmente internacional.
> 
> Asimismo, Schreiber ha señalado que la firma, filial del consorcio alemán Volkswagen, ha realizado una sonora inversión y un gran esfuerzo de planificación de producto, lo que le ha servido para contar con una sólida gama de producto y para aumentar su cuota.






Mira chinito, estirando, estirando, los de VW han conseguido que el Golf sea un coche "aparente":


----------



## amago45 (27 Mar 2013)

Dimite el consejero delegado de Iberia - Público.es

cuánto se lleva en la saca ???


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2013)

Rafael Sánchez-Lozano renuncia como consejero delegado de Iberia, cargo que asumirá Luis Gallego - Yahoo! Finanzas España


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2013)

Astra Zeneca en zona de cuádruple techo. Buscando el quíntuple. En las 4 ocasiones anteriores ha caído un 10% desde la zona de las 320 coronas.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2013)

Toma..., toma guano.....gacelilla flander

Esto no para

A hacer penitencia


----------



## Krim (27 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo



Ojal, ojal, ojal, ojal. 

Pregunta totalmente seria: A este ritmo de caída ¿Los soportes significan algo? Por que cuando la estampida de osos cobra tanta fuerza, yo no tengo claro que haya un nivel en el que a los inversores les vuelva la confianza...yo creo que necesitan tiempo y antes de ese tiempo no hay ningún nivel que vaya a frenar esto.


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Dentro en eon


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Dentro en eon



Ese tio si que vale!!!!!!

13,5x, no?

Esa zona me gusta para asaltar los 14€.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Mar 2013)

Señorías, no se confundan, hoy quuien triunfa en Espanistán es ....

BANKSTER (en tiempos conocida como Bankia).


----------



## Claca (27 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ojal, ojal, ojal, ojal.
> 
> Pregunta totalmente seria: A este ritmo de caída ¿Los soportes significan algo? Por que cuando la estampida de osos cobra tanta fuerza, yo no tengo claro que haya un nivel en el que a los inversores les vuelva la confianza...yo creo que necesitan tiempo y antes de ese tiempo no hay ningún nivel que vaya a frenar esto.



Es que precisamente se trata de dar cierto tiempo al soporte para configurarse -o no-, como un punto de compra, pero, especialmente, dejar que lo alcance antes de plantearse la entrada.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

los 9400 de flanderERRE quedaran como prueba de lo iluso que es el ser humano


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese tio si que vale!!!!!!
> 
> 13,5x, no?
> 
> Esa zona me gusta para asaltar los 14€.



Si a 13,5. Además segun parece siguen los pasos de iberdrola, están invirtiendo en renovables y ya han firmado un contrato en Brasil.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9jonC5mMyM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2013)

Creo recordar que Fran siempre habló de una caída violenta antes de acometar la subida. 

De todas formas, sé que las noticias siguen al canal. Pero creo que aquí hay que hacer una excepción. El fundamental de Chipre ha sido muy relevante. Se ha podido percibir claramente como el corralito en Chipre y las palabras de Dieselblum ese han movido los mercados de una forma atronadora. Veremos si no han cambiado de verdad toda la configuración de los índices... para mal.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los 9400 de flanderERRE quedaran como prueba de lo iluso que es el ser humano



y de que la falta de coñocimiento se paga maestro , que tara o discapacidad impide a los ejpertitos ver algo tan importante como la jran bajista ? :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2013)

Si se mantiene en estos niveles el ibex ni bajadita suave ni corrección,...al guano!

Que todavía queda algo de semana para ver que hacen,...


----------



## torrefacto (27 Mar 2013)

mmmmmmmm me encanta el olor de la bancarrota por la mañana


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Otra de las maquinitas de eón


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8jUDbefSfk&feature=youtube_gdata_player



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tacpC961g64&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y de que la falta de coñocimiento se paga maestro , que tara o discapacidad impide a los ejpertitos ver algo tan importante como la jran bajista ? :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ojal, ojal, ojal, ojal.
> 
> Pregunta totalmente seria: A este ritmo de caída ¿Los soportes significan algo? Por que cuando la estampida de osos cobra tanta fuerza, yo no tengo claro que haya un nivel en el que a los inversores les vuelva la confianza...yo creo que necesitan tiempo y antes de ese tiempo no hay ningún nivel que vaya a frenar esto.



Lo que digo es ojo con el rebote.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias tengais ejpertitos
> 
> MV va corto en nasdaq100 esperando el cierre semanal para ver si asumimos perdidas y nos vamos pa otro lao :fiufiu:
> 
> al ibex lo veo muy peligroso , tiene pinta de luchar en la zona 8000 y perder para irse a la zona 7670 , donde serian largos con to lo gordo :rolleye:



yalodecia MV el maestro de sabiduria , señor de todas las bestias de la tierra y peces del mar :bla:


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que digo es ojo con el rebote.



Yo estoy anotando el numero de intervenciones del jato alabando la caida, a ver si saco correlación con el rebote...

PD: largo ayer en DAX, barrido hoy en punto de entrada. Y menos mal.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

sabeis que hay un gapsito por arriba y esta ahi por algo , tal vez un HCH invertido o un triangulo para finalmente romper la jran bajista en unos cuantos meses :fiufiu:

lo del HCH invertido es para que reconciliarme con algunos forerillos , como veis tambien hay figuras tecnicas mariconsonas :o


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> De todas formas, sé que las noticias siguen al canal. Pero creo que aquí hay que hacer una excepción. El fundamental de Chipre ha sido muy relevante. Se ha podido percibir claramente como el corralito en Chipre y las palabras de Dieselblum ese han movido los mercados de una forma atronadora. Veremos si no han cambiado de verdad toda la configuración de los índices... para mal.




Antes, hará cosa de un año o así... recuerdo que yo le tenía bastante ojeriza a los fundamentales, porque según lo percibía yo, cada vez que entraban en escena movían el árbol y me desmontaban las configuraciones en curso. Más o menos lo que Ud. está diciendo.

Actualmente, ya no pienso así. Estudiar cómo están organizados y cómo funcionan los HF, entre otras cosas, me ha hecho cambiar de opinión a lo largo de estos meses. 

Tienen legiones de analistas especializados por sectores, regiones e instrumentos financieros. Leer un informe de 90 páginas de uno de esos pollos sobre un tema determinado, te hace darte cuenta de que hay muy, muy poquitas cosas que esta gente no tenga contemplado y/o descontado. 

A día de hoy, lo que yo pienso es que salvo algún fundamental _realmente_ imponderable (i.e., Fukushima), algo que nadie pueda en verdad prever o imaginar.... el resto de historias _forman parte del canal_.

Y sí, eso incluye a los graciosos bocachanclas de burócratas de la UE, que cada vez que hablan sube el pan.


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

Pues parece que Eurostat al final si se ha atrevido a corregirle

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...l-deficit-de-2012-fue-del-698-no-del-674.html

Me pregunto si hoy también nos regala esa risa a la que nos tiene tan acostumbrados

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmcoDx59y9I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Antes, hará cosa de un año o así... recuerdo que yo le tenía bastante ojeriza a los fundamentales, porque según lo percibía yo, cada vez que entraban en escena movían el árbol y me desmontaban las configuraciones en curso. Más o menos lo que Ud. está diciendo.
> 
> Actualmente, ya no pienso así. Estudiar cómo están organizados y cómo funcionan los HF, entre otras cosas, me ha hecho cambiar de opinión a lo largo de estos meses.
> 
> ...





Cuando ganó las elecciones por mayoría el PP no hubo movimientos muy notables. Esta diciendo usted que ese evento no fue considerado "imponderable"?.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Antes, hará cosa de un año o así... recuerdo que yo le tenía bastante ojeriza a los fundamentales, porque según lo percibía yo, cada vez que entraban en escena movían el árbol y me desmontaban las configuraciones en curso. Más o menos lo que Ud. está diciendo.
> 
> Actualmente, ya no pienso así. Estudiar cómo están organizados y cómo funcionan los HF, entre otras cosas, me ha hecho cambiar de opinión a lo largo de estos meses.
> 
> ...




Que sabían que Chipre iba a pegar el petardazo, seguro. Y además seguro que tenían un plan de contigencia activado y desarrollado antes de que nosotros nos enterásemos de nada. Pero que el timing exacto dependa de ellos... me cuesta más creerlo. Aunque cosas peores se han tornado reales, la verdad.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

esta semana santa da miedo , cuidadin porque veo muy probable que pase algo gordo :ouch:

hace mucho que para los judios , el programa nucelar irani paso la linea roja :


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando ganó las elecciones por mayoría el PP no hubo movimientos muy notables. Esta diciendo usted que ese evento no fue considerado "imponderable"?.




En ese caso concreto que comenta (Ejpain / PP), si me pregunta mi opinión, yo creo que los inversores no lo consideraron un imponderable, sino directamente un "intrascendente".

Me explico; una vez visto y comprobado que cualquiera de los dos partidos políticos preponderantes pasaría por el aro de lo que mandase Europa (Alemania, esto es) que saliera uno u otro entiendo que dejó de ser relevante: Ejpaña haría lo que la UE le dijera que hiciese, o lo que le obligase a hacer, dependiendo de las formas.

Así que yo pienso que los índices no se movieron, no porque los inversores habían descontado que iba a ganar el PP por mayoría absoluta... sino porque les traía sin cuidado quién ganara, una vez comprobado que Ejpaña estaba dispuesta a pasar por el aro de la UE.


----------



## paulistano (27 Mar 2013)

De acuerdo con los de la iglesia rebotiana... Ojo Gamesa.... Ibex guaneando y esta en verde..... No decían que era en canario en la mina?


----------



## Abner (27 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo recordar que Fran siempre habló de una caída violenta antes de acometar la subida.
> 
> De todas formas, sé que las noticias siguen al canal. Pero creo que aquí hay que hacer una excepción. El fundamental de Chipre ha sido muy relevante. Se ha podido percibir claramente como el corralito en Chipre y las palabras de Dieselblum ese han movido los mercados de una forma atronadora. Veremos si no han cambiado de verdad toda la configuración de los índices... para mal.



Una de las razones por las que creía que mi sistema estaba bien era porque el jueves y el viernes antes de lo de Chipre, (14 y 15 de este mes si no recuerdo mal) había posiciones bajistas de enjundía, y al lunes y martes se bajó con relativa fuerza....

Lo peor de todo, es que me acabo de dar cuenta de que el jato empieza a acertar justo cuando me pongo a postear. ¿Seré el nuevo gafe del foro?
::::


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2013)

El canario anda mojado. Una simple reacción.

Hace falta un relevo de inversores. Bajada del dinero nervioso y eso ..............


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Una de las razones por las que creía que mi sistema estaba bien era porque el jueves y el viernes antes de lo de Chipre, (14 y 15 de este mes si no recuerdo mal) había posiciones bajistas de enjundía, y al lunes y martes se bajó con relativa fuerza....
> 
> Lo peor de todo, es que me acabo de dar cuenta de que el jato empieza a acertar justo cuando me pongo a postear. ¿Seré el nuevo gafe del foro?
> ::::



MV tambien advirtio de que el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista ya no seria util :no:

la verdad es que sabiendo donde estan las zonas FOSA COMUN no hay error posible


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El canario anda mojado. Una simple reacción.
> 
> Hace falta un relevo de inversores. Bajada del dinero nervioso y eso ..............



Traducido a roman paladino. ¿significa que podemos aguantar tranquilos, sin prisas?


----------



## Pepe Broz (27 Mar 2013)

¿MTS lo lleva fatal, está en mínimos desde cuando?
Y bajada con volumen


Gráfico de acciones de ARCELORMITTAL REG | MTS.MC Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2013)

Hasta 6 ...... Pero todo depende del punto de entrada.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hasta 6 ...... Pero todo depende del punto de entrada.



Mira, como Gamesa...

De todas formas, aquí la mayoría tiene acciones y no índices, por lo que el comportamiento de éstos tienen relativa importancia. Mis Adveo, CAF y Gamesa se estrellaban con el Ibex subiendo, y hoy estoy en verde.

Como siempre, hasta yendo largo se puede ganar en las bajadas.


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

...........


----------



## ddddd (27 Mar 2013)

¿Alguna página donde seguir la cotización en tiempo real de e.on?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Alguna página donde seguir la cotización en tiempo real de e.on?
> 
> Muchas gracias.




EONGn | E.ON AG Stock - Investing.com


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo ojo



que desea, querido pepino


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2013)

Ojo al rebote que puede llegar. Ojos antes que cerebro.

Los usanos tienen la llave y son mucho usanos.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo al rebote que puede llegar. Ojos antes que cerebro.
> 
> Los usanos tienen la llave y son mucho usanos.



los gringos son la polla con cebolla , no hay duda de ello , pero estan en la mega resistencia


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Mar 2013)

No me jodas que lo de Bankia no tiene huevos: +21%

Bankia | Precio de Acciones de Bankia | Acciones BKIA

Estos que compran quien son? los propios brokers pillados que la suben para ver quien entra en la trampa para citarlos luego con Mr.Pandoro ?


----------



## sirpask (27 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta semana santa da miedo , cuidadin porque veo muy probable que pase algo gordo :ouch:
> 
> hace mucho que para los judios , el programa nucelar irani paso la linea roja :



¿Cierra la bolsa jueves, viernes, sabado y domingo?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No me jodas que lo de Bankia no tiene huevos: +21%
> 
> Bankia | Precio de Acciones de Bankia | Acciones BKIA
> 
> Estos que compran quien son? los propios brokers pillados que la suben para ver quien entra en la trampa para citarlos luego con Mr.Pandoro ?



van a ser ciudadanodealcorcon y stock option :fiufiu:



sirpask dijo:


> ¿Cierra la bolsa jueves, viernes, sabado y domingo?



el viernes no abre la importante plaza financiera africana


----------



## Bitte (27 Mar 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Cierra la bolsa jueves, viernes, sabado y domingo?




Cierra el Viernes Santo y el Lunes de Pascua.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

al loro con el tema de corea del norte , parece que china esta advirtiendo a usa para que no apoye a israel , de hacerlo solo se producira un cambio de cromos , corea del sur por iran :bla:

pensaba que el cambio de cromos seria iran por taiwan pero china no tiene aun suficiente capacidad aeronaval , los judios deben estar presionando a mas no poder a los gringos :ouch:

al final la judiada atacara sola y si consiguen destruir el programa nucelar irani , esta sera democratizada en algunos años , de no conseguirlo tendremos iran nucelar ienso:


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Una de las razones por las que creía que mi sistema estaba bien era porque el jueves y el viernes antes de lo de Chipre, (14 y 15 de este mes si no recuerdo mal) había posiciones bajistas de enjundía, y al lunes y martes se bajó con relativa fuerza....
> 
> Lo peor de todo, es que me acabo de dar cuenta de que el jato empieza a acertar justo cuando me pongo a postear. ¿Seré el nuevo gafe del foro?
> ::::




Aún no se ha roto nada; y esto es mucho decir, con una sesión - la de hoy - amenazando con tocar los -5000 netos.

Sí es cierto que están estirando mucho el pull; lo que pasa es que la relación de fuerzas y posiciones es absolutamente abismal. Unos tipos que vienen del 7K5x con las alforjas cargadas, pueden permitirse gilipolleces del estilo de acumular en 7K8 altos y dejarlo caer luego por debajo de 7K8. 

Alguien que intente entrar buscando el largo en este momento (i.e., semana) evidentemente no verá la situación con la misma.... comodidad ::

Lo que yo le digo... y es sólo una opinión a vuelapluma, pero.... lo que yo le digo, es que como USA arrase el máximo histórico del SP... luego le voy a contar, dónde van a quedar las posiciones mariconas bajistas de estos europeos de miedddda ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

don pollas , hay aun recorrido hasta cerrar el gap 2550 del eurostoxx , eso como minimo


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2013)

Gato malo.

¡ Gato malo !


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

vamos nasdaq , vamos bonito , ponte a escarbar :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2013)

Sus 778x no eran malos, Sr. Juanfer... pero esta vez, no pudieron competir con mis 775x ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2013)

que mala corazonada tengo y los foreros judios como el mick y clapham no estan posteando , creo que los han movilizado :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Mar 2013)

y bankia subiendo un 22%


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2013)

En castuzolandia cualquier cosa es posible

La Justicia &lsquo;tumba&rsquo; el megacontrato de privatización de Aguas de la Generalitat - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2013)

Esto es escandaloso, tanto por quitarlo a Acciona como por habérselo dado antes a Acciona. Huele a nacionalismo chungo y algún tejemeneje con Acciona por parte de algunos.

Se les tenía que caer la cara de verguenza.


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 Mar 2013)

Piraton, vaya apuntando mas eonas a 13,4x (nos vemos donde lo unicornios). Aunque yo sigo convencido de que veremos los 13,2x. El pulpo no ha dado la orden de subida.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En castuzolandia cualquier cosa es posible
> 
> La Justicia &lsquo;tumba&rsquo; el megacontrato de privatización de Aguas de la Generalitat - elConfidencial.com



_...que Acciona debería quedar excluida del concurso porque incumplía las condiciones establecidas en los pliegos del mismo. Además, no preveía ninguna inversión ni gastos de mantenimiento durante los 50 años de gestión. _



Que gentuza..... Luego nos exrañamos que nos expropien empresas en Sudamérica.:ouch:


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y bankia subiendo un 22%



Los gatos muertos, que parece que sean de goma...


----------



## sr.anus (27 Mar 2013)

a que termina verde? (trollon)


----------



## tarrito (27 Mar 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> a que termina verde? (trollon)



2 o 3 posts más del Jato y casi casi lo tenemos :|


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> 2 o 3 posts más del Jato y casi casi lo tenemos :|



Vended ahora que podéis :S:S:S


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Mar 2013)

Una profesora del CEU: de una violación "sacas algo bueno, un hijo, un don de Dios" - EcoDiario.es
esta tia es para darle con to lo gordoooo, a ver si sigue diciendo lo mismo.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Una profesora del CEU: de una violación "sacas algo bueno, un hijo, un don de Dios" - EcoDiario.es
> esta tia es para darle con to lo gordoooo, a ver si sigue diciendo lo mismo.....



El Karma es muy cachondo.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

Dios que tortura con las procesiones!!!!







:Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (27 Mar 2013)

pues sopa de ajode ... 

que algunos hemos soportado las fallas y sus "fester@s" + petarditos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues sopa de ajode ...
> 
> que algunos hemos soportado las fallas y sus "fester@s" + petarditos



Rezumas odio y resentimiento...... :no: :no: 


Tengo la cabeza ya turum-tum turum! Y menos mal que lunes y martes ha llovido!!!!

Joder! Es que tocan de puta pena!!!!!!!


----------



## tarrito (27 Mar 2013)

sus costumbres ... y se les respeta Coñeeee

turum-pum turum turum-pum turum turum-pum turum

niiiiinooooooo ninoniiiinooooo

turum-pum turum turum-pum turum turum-pum turum

niiiiinooooooo ninoniiiinooooo 

turum-pum turum turum-pum turum turum-pum turum

:fiufiu: :Baile:

:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

Y definitivamente estamos en crizih. O el oro del que esta chapado el trono es muy rojo, o eso que yo veo es cobre... ienso:


----------



## tarrito (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y definitivamente estamos en crizih. O el oro del que esta chapado el trono es muy rojo, o eso que yo veo es cobre... ienso:



esto va de purita verdad ...

en las pasadas fallas, la vez en mi vida que menos petarditos he escuchado, sobretodo de niñ@s danto por piiii

las mascletàs de las fallas menos pudientes, bajón espectacular en pólvora gastada o directamente no hacían

el presupuesto para el "monumento" fallero, también se ha resentido.

está la cosa regulera y el personal se va a dar cuenta por las malas, que esto no da más de si


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ghkghk!!!
> 
> *[amadeus]*
> 
> ...



Pues no tiene muchas ganas de bajar. Cuidado los cortos que el RSI se ha vuelto a girar al alza. El ibex guaneando y Amadeus manteniendo el tipo.
Achtung Pandoro- Achtung!!!!!

*[Amadeus]*


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2013)

Hagan el simple ejercicio de multiplicar el número de acciones que va a tener Bankia por el cierre de hoy. Con ese número intercambiemos opiniones ::

Adelanto, Caixa vale 11MM, BBVA 35MM .....


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues no tiene muchas ganas de bajar. Cuidado los cortos que el RSI se ha vuelto a girar al alza. El ibex guaneando y Amadeus manteniendo el tipo.
> Achtung Pandoro- Achtung!!!!!
> 
> *[Amadeus]*



Estoy fuera, pero desde luego es un baluarte ibexiano.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2013)

Porom pom pom,
yo toco el tambor 

::::



Monlovi dijo:


> sus costumbres ... y se les respeta Coñeeee
> 
> turum-pum turum turum-pum turum turum-pum turum
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2013)

Algo malo pasa con el botas...

y si al botas le pasa algo ...al ibex también

(Telefónica tal vez pueda sacar algo de rostro)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Porom pom pom,
> yo toco el tambor
> 
> ::::



Yo le veía más de zambomba...... :XX: :XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Porom pom pom,
> yo toco el tambor
> 
> ::::



hoy es la madrugá o es mañana?, gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hoy es la madrugá o es mañana?, gracias



Let me google that for you


----------



## tarrito (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Let me google that for you



qué bueno, no lo conocía esto :XX:

pincho y me he quedado :: esperando un susto o similar


----------



## juanfer (27 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sus 778x no eran malos, Sr. Juanfer... pero esta vez, no pudieron competir con mis 775x ::



Pues entre en largos en los 7783 cubrí la posición y al final salto el stop, como vi su post, deje de volverlo a intentar, luego se me complico la mañana y no pude volver a entrar.

Muchas gracias por avisar que podíamos bajar a los 7750.


----------



## juanfer (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Let me google that for you



En los medios de desinformación comentaban que como ha salido mal tiempo los de centro de España en lugar de venir a la costa han ido sobre todo a Sevilla y Granada a ver la semana santa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En los medios de desinformación comentaban que como ha salido mal tiempo los de centro de España en lugar de venir a la costa han ido sobre todo a Sevilla y Granada a ver la semana santa.



LOL!

Pues el otro día promocionaban Alicante porque hacía muy buen tiempo. "Hace muy buen tiempo y la gente se acerca a la playa" decían. En la imagen, la típica vieja que se tumba en la playa aunque esté pasando el huracán mich!

Habrá soltado un poco más de pasta la junta para superar lo que puso generalitat....:: ::


----------



## juanfer (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL!
> 
> Pues el otro día promocionaban Alicante porque hacía muy buen tiempo. "Hace muy buen tiempo y la gente se acerca a la playa" decían. En la imagen, la típica vieja que se tumba en la playa aunque esté pasando el huracán mich!
> 
> Habrá soltado un poco más de pasta la junta para superar lo que puso generalitat....:: ::



En la zona cero nos dicen que los turistas no vienen porque están en Andalucía, y en Andalucía les dicen que están en Alicante, el turismo creo que es lo único que nos queda, y creo que la tendencia es bajista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En la zona cero nos dicen que los turistas no vienen porque están en Andalucía, y en Andalucía les dicen que están en Alicante, el turismo creo que es lo único que nos queda, y creo que la tendencia es bajista.



Es que joder, con un tropecientos % de paro, ¿quien cojones va a hacer turismo?


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Mar 2013)

posible divergencia bajista 
SP muy poco rojo, vix verde


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2013)

Programón

El último que apague la luz - Economía Directa 27-03-2013 en mp3 (27/03 a las 10:02:06) 01:13:37 1901765 - iVoox


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hagan el simple ejercicio de multiplicar el número de acciones que va a tener Bankia por el cierre de hoy. Con ese número intercambiemos opiniones ::
> 
> Adelanto, Caixa vale 11MM, BBVA 35MM .....



1.5e12 acciones x 0.193€/acción = 2.8950e11 €

Lo que vienen siendo casi unos 300MM€.

No se de que se extraña. Ella lo vale.


Bankia tendrá más de un billón de acciones con la entrada del FROB | Economía | EL PAÍS

_"Desde el punto de vista psicológico, para muchos clientes de Bankia podría ser mejor entregarles acciones a un euro de valor. Si les dan títulos a un céntimo, se puede pensar que tiene menos atractivo"_

Caca






También Caca







En mi vida he visto una forma más inútil de tirar el dinero. Y eso me hace pensar que actualmente el dinero no vale nada. Mientras menos tenga líquido, más tranquilo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Programón
> 
> El último que apague la luz - Economía Directa 27-03-2013 en mp3 (27/03 a las 10:02:06) 01:13:37 1901765 - iVoox


----------



## LoboDeMar (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



¡¡¡Lavin compae!!!
¡A eha liba a dah en tor buyate ahta coe leh caerpeteh der uhícuotebang!

Traduzco: A esa bella e interesante fémina la invitaria gustosamente a unas fantas... y algo mas que le haria con la carpeta de SQB:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Pregunto: es la jamelga de Zack Morris en Salvados por la campana?


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Mar 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> Pregunto: es la jamelga de Zack Morris en Salvados por la campana?




No sé quién es pero esa que dices (Tiffany Amber-Thiessen creo que era) seguro que no es.


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 1.5e12 acciones x 0.193€/acción = 2.8950e11 €
> 
> Lo que vienen siendo casi unos 300MM€.
> 
> ...



Mientras haya mas tontos que papel...


----------



## LoboDeMar (27 Mar 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> No sé quién es pero esa que dices (Tiffany Amber-Thiessen creo que era) seguro que no es.



Ésa, ésa decía.

Ahora vista en 17'' se aprecia mejor que no es la Tiffany. Ésta está mucho más pagafanteable.

Y ahora una confesión :o queridos conforeros, apreciados burbujos, silentes lurkers, Sres. Cava y Muñoz, y demás fauna que podáis estar leyendo, inclyendo a los community managers de mierda... 

Hoy no he aguantado el apretón y he pecado. 650 IBE ca*r*gadas a 3,65.

Esperemos que no tenga que quitar en breve esa "*r*", en cuyo caso pasaré a por el correspondiente owned.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Este tema se lo dejo a Maldini...



Spoiler


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2013)

La pillada de Montoro y con su propia voz...


http://esradio.libertaddigital.com/...y-eleva-el-deficit-publico-de-2012-56855.html


----------



## Claca (28 Mar 2013)

STOXX:







Gráfico fácil. El soporte es muy importante, tanto por el nivel de compras en el pasado, como por el hecho de que perderlo dejaría una vuelta muy clara tras estos meses de tregua.


----------



## Claca (28 Mar 2013)

DAX alemán:







Otro que se juega una torta maja.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2013)

El Gobernador del Banco de Japón alerta de que la deuda pública "no es sostenible" - elEconomista.es


----------



## hombre-mosca (28 Mar 2013)

Bueno, escribo una cosa cortita, para ver si ustedes le ven la logica (la ilogica se la veran rapido, pero eso ya lo veo yo, que para eso tengo hojitos compuestos) , porque lo que es a mi, esto no se si roza el desconocimiento de las matematicas, el juzgado de guardia, o simplemente el manicomio?. (es una pregunta retorica)

Veo los datos de comercio minorista de los alemanes:

08:00 EUR Deutscher Einzelhandelsumsatz (Monat)	0,4%	-1,0%	3,0%	
08:00 EUR Deutscher Einzelhandelsumsatz (Jahr)	-2,2%	0,4%	2,5%

A mi, que alguien me explique como si todos los datos del año son conocidos (menos el ultimo mes), como puede ser, que si el resultado del mes ha sido 1,4% mejor de lo esperado en el anual han fallado en -2,6%?

El otro tema es el de chipre, mandan 5MM de Euros a una isla con un millon de personas adultas, que solo pueden sacar 300 Eurones al dia. Para hacerse una idea seria como mandar a Ejpain unos 200.000.000.000 Euros .... en billetes. Esos contenedores de las fotos, me recuerdan a esas famosas ideas que estaban en maletines que se enseñaran a su debido tiempo, y que arreglaran todo. Como estaban esas carteras?

Se comenta que millones de inversores rusos van a ir a la isla para sacar 300 Eur. al dia. Pues eso, que al final del dia habra cola, pero ... no tan malo como esperado...

Me he comprado el libro "Economia para hombres-moscas dummies" espero que me den la respuesta.

Mode ironic/hombre-mosca-con-mosca-en-la-oreja off

PD. Estas estadisticas cada vez se parecen mas a las del precio de la vivienda nueva/usada en ejpain.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

LOLazo 

Gobierno retroactivamente elimina las primas a las solares. Huertos solares comprados a crédito quiebran. El banco no los quiere y se dice, se comenta, se barrunta, se rumorea que los quieren meter en el ...... SAREB!!!! Posteriormente se venderá a precio mierda a las eléctricas de los colegas.

Ale, otra ronda que pagamos entre todos....


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2013)

Subidita flander y reversal que te crio

Un clásico de primera hora


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2013)

A los bancos españoles les cuesta 17.500 millones la crisis de Chipre - elEconomista.es

Veras , veras,...


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Mar 2013)

Buenos días, hacia mucho que no pasaba a saludarles pero les voy siguiendo

Divergente me encuentro, entre los niveles de FranR y el guanazo obsevado. 

Será este el momento de comprar????. voy a echar un vistazo

Señor Ponzi, puede decirme algo sobre Europac....


----------



## credulo (28 Mar 2013)

Puente largo y el miedo ha crecido estos últimos días. Yo no querría estar abierto este fin de semana. Así que apuesto por perder los 7800.

O igual eso es lo que quieren que pensemos ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2013)

El ibex está muy girado. No digamos ya el botas-bank.

Extremadamente peligroso para largos.


----------



## malayoscuro (28 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A los bancos españoles les cuesta 17.500 millones la crisis de Chipre - elEconomista.es
> 
> Veras , veras,...



El titular no puede ser más ambiguo, porque parece que quiere dar a entender que los bancos españoles tienen inversiones en Chipre por 17.500 millones de euros cuando la realidad la noticia es que desde que estalló la crisis de Chipre la capitalización de los bancos españoles ha caido en 17.500 millones.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2013)

cerramos cortos en nasdaq100 2770-2795 ::

abrimos largos santander 5,15 :Baile:

guanos dias y tal para cual


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ibex está muy girado. No digamos ya el botas-bank.
> 
> Extremadamente peligroso para largos.



cuanto te queda por aprender gacela en pepitoria , el SAN esta para largos con to lo gordo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ibex está muy girado. No digamos ya el *botas-bank.*
> 
> Extremadamente peligroso para largos.




Muy buena pinta no tiene. Pero quizás lo peor ya haya pasado.

[*SANTANDER*]







Tiene pinta de tocar los 5.0x, donde hay un soportín. De perderlo pues ya la cosa pintaría peor en mi opinión. Pues iría a por el objetivo de ese poco ortodoxo HCH (no es muy simétrico, ¿verdad?) que coincide con un buen soporte en los 4,7x. Peeeero con eso retrocedería ya más de un 62% de la subida desde Julio, con lo que aumentan las probabilidades de volver a mínimos. Otra cosa rara que veo es que aumenta el volumen con las bajadas... ¿recogiendo papel?

En resumen, bajista sin más a esperas de nuevos acontecimientos.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Muy buena pinta no tiene. Pero quizás lo peor ya haya pasado.
> 
> [*SANTANDER*]
> 
> ...



cuando se rompen figuras tecnicas y to el mundo espera que se abran las puertas del infierno , comienza el pullback :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando se rompen figuras tecnicas y to el mundo espera que se abran las puertas del infierno , comienza el pullback :baba:



Si es lo que digo, el giro puede darse. Parece que hay alguien recogiendo papel. ¿Que puede car otro 2% y no cambia el planteamiento? Pues si.¿Que esta intentanto coger el cuchillo? También.¿Que es mala operación? Pues no muy mala si se hiciese con platita de verdad ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2013)

una cosa que le queria decir señor friki peligroso , el HCH del SAN es mas pequeño :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2013)

cerramos larguitos san 5,15-5,22 :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2013)

ahora si , corto al sp500 1555 futuro con to el total y con tres cojones , veremos si los gringos subnormales pueden cerrar por encima de 1565 contado :no:


----------



## Deshollinador (28 Mar 2013)

En mínimos PRISA, paquetón de 1 M de acciones vendidas en Prisa, a las 11:23.

La banca acreedora está jugando sus cartas ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (28 Mar 2013)

Piratita, ¿cuándo se podría decir que CAF deja de caer y pasa a lateral según AT? Lleva varias jornadas mejor que el Ibex, pero claro... Si este cae un 2%, CAF un 0.4. Si el Ibex cae un 0.8, ella cierra plana. En principio no parece mal síntoma, pero no sé por AT lo que significa. 

Por ahora le pierdo un 7.2%, que no es un drama... pero cuantos más días tenga el dinero en España, peor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos san 5,15-5,22 :Baile:



Está de coña, ¿verdad? :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está de coña, ¿verdad? :XX::XX::XX::XX:



nunca hable mas en coña


----------



## ikergutierrez (28 Mar 2013)

Creeis que los bancos son una buena inversion a medio plazo?

Ahora, en Europa y USA, toca hacer caja y reducir deuda, eso es bueno o malo para los bancos?


----------



## ghkghk (28 Mar 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Creeis que los bancos son una buena inversion a medio plazo?
> 
> Ahora, en Europa y USA, toca hacer caja y reducir deuda, eso es bueno o malo para los bancos?




A mí en particular no me gustan NADA. Ni me creo sus balances, ni que hayan provisionado sus inmuebles suficientemente, ni creo que la mora vaya a bajar, ni me gusta su exposición a deuda que probablemente sufra quita... Y me dejo un montón de matices.


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2013)

Vaya hostia que le ha metido con una orden los de Morgan Stanley a Prisa. Ayer acumularon a base de bien y yo lo han pulido haciendo saltar infinidad de stops al perderse los 0,22. El valor está tocado tras este "viaje".


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2013)

el nikkei se paro en el 61,8% y el sp500 se enfrenta a sus maximos en cierre 1565 :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2013)

Sorprende ver que Telefónica venía muy fuerte y con volumen en días anteriores y ahora no es capaz ni de tirar del carro español.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Piratita, ¿cuándo se podría decir que CAF deja de caer y pasa a lateral según AT? Lleva varias jornadas mejor que el Ibex, pero claro... Si este cae un 2%, CAF un 0.4. Si el Ibex cae un 0.8, ella cierra plana. En principio no parece mal síntoma, pero no sé por AT lo que significa.
> 
> Por ahora le pierdo un 7.2%, que no es un drama... pero cuantos más días tenga el dinero en España, peor.



Todavía tiene que hacer suelo, lleva una hostia buena. Podría tocar los 26x....

Respecto a lo que preguntas, no se que decirte, veo algunas divergencias en RSI precio, que podrían indicar alzas,o ser simplemente correcciones a la sobreventa. Sinceramente no lo se.


----------



## atman (28 Mar 2013)

Les había hablado de mi entrada al eurusd en 1,274. Nos hemos quedado cerca. Voy largo en 277 y 276, tenía uno contrato en 1,275 y otros dos en 1,274... y parece que me quedo con las ganas...

Tambien les comenté las ordenes en PRISA... y esas se han ejecutado todas... para mi desmayo... estoy pensado seriamente reducir posición... pero voy a esperar un poco... al fin y al cabo estamos en Pascua, habrá que hacer el correspondiente ViaCrucis...


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2013)

Aunque no sea de bolsa como estoy todo el dia con los kw arriba y abajo, mirar lo que acabo de encontrar gracias a otro forero. Algo me dice que estos aparatitos van a proliferar en la nueva españa del 30% de paro.


http://www.amazon.es/gp/aw/d/B000NINVAK/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1364473778&sr=8-1&pi=SL75



http://www.amazon.es/gp/aw/cr/B000KPS7S2/ref=mw_dp_cr?qid=1364474233&sr=8-1


----------



## juanfer (28 Mar 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Antes, hará cosa de un año o así... recuerdo que yo le tenía bastante ojeriza a los fundamentales, porque según lo percibía yo, cada vez que entraban en escena movían el árbol y me desmontaban las configuraciones en curso. Más o menos lo que Ud. está diciendo.
> 
> Actualmente, ya no pienso así. Estudiar cómo están organizados y cómo funcionan los HF, entre otras cosas, me ha hecho cambiar de opinión a lo largo de estos meses.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que hay operadores de nivel medio y alto que actuan con información privilegiada y/o anticipada de lo que va a suceder antes que los particulares nos enteremos. Estos pueden descontar determinadas cosas, etc, hacen subir y bajar por dentro del canal y incluso salirse.

Luego existiría el guardián del canal, que es un superoperador que cuando hace aparición los demás operadores medianos y grandes cierran posiciones. Este operador hace subir o bajar muchos pipos sin apenas volumen, lo que cuando hace la aparición pueden meter 3000 contratos DAX en unos minutos, este superoperador, cuando han conseguidos sacar del canal principal lo vuelve a poner en su lugar correspondiente. Creo que los guardianes del canal, son o la FED, Bancos centrales o gobiernos, con mucho poder.

Bueno son mis suposiciones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

Venga, va. Vamos a morir cienes de veces....

Un hombre de 73 años, víctima número 11 del nuevo virus respiratorio - EcoDiario.es


----------



## LoboDeMar (28 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí en particular no me gustan NADA. Ni me creo sus balances, ni que hayan provisionado sus inmuebles suficientemente, ni creo que la mora vaya a bajar, ni me gusta su exposición a deuda que probablemente sufra quita... Y me dejo un montón de matices.



Opino igual.

Me recuerdan a esa gordita poco agraciada que baila freneticamente en mitálapista a las 6:30 a la espera de enredar a algún incauto pagafantas borrachin, necesitado de uncambioaceite urgente y sin dinero a esas horas para profesionales del noble ramo.


----------



## amago45 (28 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga, va. Vamos a morir cienes de veces....
> 
> Un hombre de 73 años, víctima número 11 del nuevo virus respiratorio - EcoDiario.es



Mandela ingresado por una infección pulmonar ... ... ienso:

Nelson Mandela, hospitalizado por una infección pulmonar | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## tarrito (28 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga, va. Vamos a morir cienes de veces....
> 
> Un hombre de 73 años, víctima número 11 del nuevo virus respiratorio - EcoDiario.es



pero ponga algún* enlace a alguna bio-tech chicharrera del nasdaq ... y así animamos un poco el hilo 

* 5 letritas ... empiza por A y termina en d ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2013)

el siemprealcismo gringo choca contra la madre de todas las resistencias :baba:


----------



## hombre-mosca (28 Mar 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

*Jueves Terminal!!!!!*

[YOUTUBE]7ZrxPzSrOHY[/YOUTUBE]



::::::::::::


----------



## Abner (28 Mar 2013)

A ver qué pasa cuando toquemos los 8000. En el día de ayer llevaban unos 3300 contratos acumulados empezando a contar desde el 1 de marzo.


----------



## tarrito (28 Mar 2013)

la acabo de escuchar enterita ... ¿un poco pronto para la Fiessshhtaaaa, no?

me imagino el magamix que debe tener en su cabeza; 
la canción de chumba-chumba + los pasos de semana santa :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2013)

ahora es cuando no hay huevos para cargar cortos en el sp500 , solo MV es tan imprudente como para hacerlo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

Ya pueden hacer chumba-chumba, que me mudo a la playa. Que tortura!


----------



## hombre-mosca (28 Mar 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora es cuando no hay huevos para cargar cortos en el sp500 , solo MV es tan imprudente como para hacerlo



Tenga cuidado, puede perder lo que gano con el Santander esta mañana ...


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2013)

James River huele a chapter 7, no caigan en el error de verla baja.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Tenga cuidado, puede perder lo que gano con el Santander esta mañana ...



ningun cuidado , la madre de todas las resistencias me protege  stop loss al cierre por encima de 1570 :Baile:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (28 Mar 2013)

Me alegra ver que el negocio que llevamos unos cuantos ya con Eon va viento en popa y a toda vela, camino de los 16...:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2013)

Hoy la bolsa está dando una lección gratis de trading y observación intradía. Pueden visualizarlo tranquilamente en el timeframe de minutos de Bankia.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2013)

hay miedo en los mercaos , menudo velon :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Mar 2013)

donde lo han dejado .....


----------



## Seren (28 Mar 2013)

¿y a que se debe esto hoy? 

Maiz EEUU : -5,43%
Soja EEUU: -3,31%
Trigo EEUU: -6,84%

Se están acercando a soportes de 2010, en cualquier momento, que podría ser tanto la semana que viene como el año vete a saber... viene el reventón. Y en mi teoría es la señal de salida de la crisis en europa y batacazo de los BRICS.


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2013)

Se va a liar gorda....


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=408262


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Mar 2013)

lunes abre usa?


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2013)

Para los mandrileños, que sepáis que en 5 años de severa crisis las mentes de los dementes siguen igual de mal :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...no-inmobiliario-zona-norte-de-madrid-101.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

Hola Sr. Seren!
Y antes no vendría un batacazo de las materias primas acompañando un guano deluxe de las bolsas?
Lo digo porque del guano bursátil no nos salva nadie y según tengo entendido, cuándo éstos se producen, vienen acompañado de un sell-sell de las materias primas, o esto no es así?


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2013)

Os dejo un documental, al menos para tener claro a quien echar la culpa cuando todo reviente.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_j_-uJCIU4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os dejo un documental, al menos para tener claro a quien echar la culpa cuando todo reviente.
> 
> Los Amos del Dinero - The Money Masters (español) - Rothschild/Rockefeller - YouTube



Adecenta las habitas y será el business man del NWO ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

Ostras bertok....
El zulo de 750k€ en medio del descampado.....

Omagah!


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Jueves Terminal!!!!!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7ZrxPzSrOHY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ostras bertok....
> El zulo de 750k€ en medio del descampado.....
> 
> Omagah!



Es calidad de vida bro ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

Pagando eso al contado y.... Coño iba a ponerme a hacer cuentas pero es que no hay por donde pillarlo!

Ahora si, sí uno paga eso....pues....bueno

Que mal han estado las cabezas


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Adecenta las habitas y será el business man del NWO ::



No se como va a acabar esto, pero me preocupa de verdad, no es simplemente que suba la prima 1,2,5 días o que un país este con algo mas de deuda es que esta gente como sigan asi van a implosionar el sistema por completo. O te mueves en sus niveles o lo tendras muy difícil para no salir perdiendo de esta. Nunca a lo largo de la historia han colapsado dos monedas de índole mundial como el dollar o el euro. Si todo colapsa no habrá trabajo ni tampoco dinero con el pagar cualquier habitación.


----------



## atman (28 Mar 2013)

Parece que "alguienes" tenían claro lo de Chipre...


----------



## tarrito (28 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se como va a acabar esto, pero me preocupa de verdad, no es simplemente que suba la prima 1,2,5 días o que un país este con algo mas de deuda es que esta gente como sigan asi van a implosionar el sistema por completo. O te mueves en sus niveles o lo tendras muy difícil para no salir perdiendo de esta. Nunca a lo largo de la historia han colapsado dos monedas de índole mundial como el dollar o el euro. Si todo colapsa no habrá trabajo ni tampoco dinero con el pagar cualquier habitación.



quien ha dicho algo de pagar alquiler? ::

Bertok, enséñele sus perracos, que se va cagal :XX:


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> quien ha dicho algo de pagar alquiler? ::
> 
> Bertok, enséñele sus perracos, que se va cagal :XX:


----------



## Seren (28 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hola Sr. Seren!
> Y antes no vendría un batacazo de las materias primas acompañando un guano deluxe de las bolsas?
> Lo digo porque del guano bursátil no nos salva nadie y según tengo entendido, cuándo éstos se producen, vienen acompañado de un sell-sell de las materias primas, o esto no es así?



Creo que sería simultáneo, algo parecido a lo vivido en las burbujas del 2001 con las puntocom y 2009 con la financiera. Pero hablamos de los índices SP500, Dow y mercados de paises muy relacionados con las materias primas como en sudamerica o australia.







En el caso de europa no creo que hubiera ese descalabro, tras un temor inicial la bajada de los precios de los comodities ayudaría a medio plazo a la economía europea, incluso los mercados podrían valorarlo y relacionar estas cosas y subir bolsas como el ibex cuando vieran el desplome en los precios. Es sólo mi opinión, pero ya veremos que pasa.


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2013)

De un descalabro simultaneo de los índices y las commodities de forma simultanea no nos libra ni diox.

Está ampliamente posteado. Observad los amagos de las últimas semanas, los metales está patinando claramente.


----------



## tesorero (28 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Parece que "alguienes" tenían claro lo de Chipre...



O sea, que la información privilegiada ha hecho de las suyas, para variar. 

Entonces, creo que todo el dinero que iba a salir y colapsar el país, ya está más que sacado y que lo peor no será tanto como lo pintan. 8:

¿Este grafico no estará para Eslovenia? Lo digo por lo de que es un país que está en muchas quinielas de default. :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2013)

Cabr*** de MarketMaker 

Sólo puedo decir eso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

Huele a culo de gato quemado....::


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Parece que "alguienes" tenían claro lo de Chipre...



ese graficolo puse el otro dia destripando la "nacionalidad" de los que sacaban


por primera vez, este 2013 la pasta que sale es de la zona euro, antes nada


Ese dato es muy importante


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2013)

Sr. Azku,

Llevo argunah cervezas y no me entero,

¿Dice que el destino de los dineros que han salido de chipre justito antes del corralón ha sido a la UE?

Si es así, ya un par de dias están los rusos mandando un par de misilazos a bruselas!! ::


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2013)

Desde el min 54

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_j_-uJCIU4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Recordar que esta familia es la misma que esta encargada de vender los paquetes industriales de bankia.....incluida iberdrola


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cabr*** de MarketMaker
> 
> Sólo puedo decir eso



SP Dentro de lo esperado.

Dax: Pull esperado tras alcanzar los objetivos previstos cercanos a los 8100. 25-27 Marzo han cargado pilas. Está ligeramente positivo en mensual, preparando figura técnica. 
Ibex: El multiplicador* típico de cuasi-chicharro. No está en positivo mensual al no alcanzar el primer objetivo de subida. 

* Para soltar papel durante la noticia elegida para hacer caja, se establece un multiplicador, superior cuanto mayor es el riesgo del mercado en que nos encontramos. No hace falta traducir....

Depurando sistemas o como se diga, para segundo trimestre, que se promete interesante. Pero no tanto como Agosto-Noviembre. 

Por cierto: No hace falta vaciar las cuentas de los residentes al estilo Chipre, hay formas más sutiles, y lo mismo se está haciendo. Si tienen acceso miren quien y donde están moviendo el volumen principal, y en algunos casos en valores que no nos cuadran en exceso ¿verdad?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2013)

Poooooole 

::


----------



## garpie (29 Mar 2013)

¿Y ese pedazo volumen de negociación de Iberdrola de los últimos días? ¿Será que se ha producido parte de las ventas impuestas por el MoU?


----------



## juanfer (29 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Parece que "alguienes" tenían claro lo de Chipre...



Buenos días,

Lo de Chipre se estaba descontando desde principios de Marzo, lo comente en el foro pero no sabia por donde iban los tiros.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-71.html#post8494485


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ar-gacela-acaba-de-soltar-58.html#post8485062

Ahora empiezan a cuadrar las cosas.


----------



## vermer (29 Mar 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> SP Dentro de lo esperado.
> 
> Dax: Pull esperado tras alcanzar los objetivos previstos cercanos a los 8100. 25-27 Marzo han cargado pilas. Está ligeramente positivo en mensual, preparando figura técnica.
> Ibex: El multiplicador* típico de cuasi-chicharro. No está en positivo mensual al no alcanzar el primer objetivo de subida.
> ...



Sí por favor. UN POCO DE TRADUCCIÓN para los torpes como yo.....if possible


----------



## Abner (29 Mar 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> SP Dentro de lo esperado.
> 
> Dax: Pull esperado tras alcanzar los objetivos previstos cercanos a los 8100. 25-27 Marzo han cargado pilas. Está ligeramente positivo en mensual, preparando figura técnica.
> Ibex: El multiplicador* típico de cuasi-chicharro. No está en positivo mensual al no alcanzar el primer objetivo de subida.
> ...



¿Pero se sube al 8400 o no?

¿Por qué me thankeaste el mensaje, dándome vanas esperanzas?

¡Leoncio malo!


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Mar 2013)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Pero se sube al 8400 o no?
> 
> ¿Por qué me *thankeaste el mensaje*, dándome vanas esperanzas?
> 
> ¡Leoncio malo!



Buenos días, porque cualquier aportación de trabajo personal, que seguro que te ha llevado muchas horas, es de agradecer.

Buen trabajo de "investigación", pero mala lectura del mercado. Creo que tu mensaje fue el primer día de acumulación en dax (como he dicho en el anterior post). Zona 7850-7900

Supongo y digo supongo en Ibex, los que leyeron la acumulación y entraron en largo, han sido vilmente sodomizados. Se han llevado 500 a la contra en Ibex vs. pérdidas de 30 en DAX (estos los buenos-buenos).

De todas formas en DAX no se han deshecho de todas las posiciones largas, por lo que *deben esperar un rebote a muy corto*, ellos pueden aguantar 100 y más habiendo barrido muchos minoristas en otras bolsas.

USA seguimos al alza, solo debemos vigilar velas en cascada con alto volumen. Señal de que están soltando los buenos.

P.D. Señores que yo de un thanks o ponga un post, no significa que esté dando señales alcistas, cuando así sea lo haré de forma clara (como el inicio de este hilo).

Les recuerdo que estoy fuera del trading, que me dedico a otros menesteres...


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Mar 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> *Les recuerdo que estoy fuera del trading, que me dedico a otros menesteres...*





Se ha convertido en hombre de negro? Le han hecho menestro?

Besos


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2013)

Cuando leo "otros menesteres" me imagino una tumbona en una playa de arena blanca ::


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Mar 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> [/B]
> 
> Se ha convertido en hombre de negro? Le han hecho menestro?
> 
> Besos



No, me dedico a diseñar de estos en versión financiera. 









Edito: Menestra, voy con peluca y cara de haber recogido remolachas en el campo toda la vida. ::


----------



## tarrito (29 Mar 2013)

interesante diseño ienso:

le podría "personalizar" la bici a un amigo Jatuno?

gracias
:XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2013)

MM, este diseño también es suyo?


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No, me dedico a diseñar de estos en versión financiera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿No eran caracoles en Massachusetts? 

Bueno, lo importante es saber si va a abrir nuevo hilo para el próximo mes...


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Mar 2013)

chavales que suerte tenéis de vivir en España, dorada a la brasa en chiringuito andaluz.... ha merecido la pena la escapada!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2013)

MarketMaker:8673991 dijo:


> chavales que suerte tenéis de vivir en España, dorada a la brasa en chiringuito andaluz.... ha merecido la pena la escapada!!!



Me alegro un montón que haya disfrutado! Pero los que estamos aquí estamos hasta los .... De España, el rey y Su pm!


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me alegro un montón que haya disfrutado! Pero los que estamos aquí estamos hasta los .... De España, el rey y Su pm!



Cambie el tiempo verbal por presente continuo... algo nublado pero buena temperatura... mesa en la arena cerca de una barca llena de carbón. 4 tubos inside


----------



## Janus (29 Mar 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No, me dedico a diseñar de estos en versión financiera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pongame un par de ellos .......... que sé a quién le puede interesar.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2013)

Disfrute pues!
Málaga o Cádiz?
p.s. Pague la cuenta, no haga como FranR!


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Disfrute pues!
> Málaga o Cádiz?
> p.s. Pague la cuenta, no haga como FranR!



Málaga casi Granada...

Y la cuenta me toca a mi y me explico: Como en el chiste, un español y dos americanos. Hoy me tocaba en el día "your plan" invitar a mi. 

Uno de ellos muy pijo (su plan fue con vistas a central en un ático contratar chef de moda), el mío venir a la playa y comer , por cierto, 70 euros los tres y hasta la bola, eso si los pasajes sin planificar con tiempo, se me ha ido una pasta ::

En el chiringuito se le ocurre decir al camarero que si podía venir el "sommelier" , a lo que el camarero responde "que dice el CARAJOTE este" :XX:

Le digo que venga alguien entendido en vinos riéndome, se pira y a los dos minutos vuelve él mismo con una gorra de "la roja" :: 

Mañana vuelo y a casa, decidiendo si pasamos aquí la tarde o nos vamos a la Villa ya.


----------



## j.w.pepper (29 Mar 2013)

garpie dijo:


> ¿Y ese pedazo volumen de negociación de Iberdrola de los últimos días? ¿Será que se ha producido parte de las ventas impuestas por el MoU?



Esperemos entonces que estos efectos derivados de la venta por parte de Bankia de estos paquetes de acciones se vayan diluyendo, yo creo que es un valor sólido y que en el medio - largo plazo debería estar arriba.


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Esperemos entonces que estos efectos derivados de la venta por parte de Bankia de estos paquetes de acciones se vayan diluyendo, yo creo que es un valor sólido y que en el medio - largo plazo debería estar arriba.



Sólido para caer por su propio peso.

En estos tiempos, lo único que no soportan los mercados es el nivel de endeudamiento.

Cuando a Merkel la vuelva a interesar tensar la cuerda para bajar el leuro, veremos a los valores apalancados caer a plomo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2013)

MarketMaker:8674566 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > Disfrute pues!
> ...



Lo del camarero como sí lo estuviera viendo LOL!

Buena zona esa, muy chula para dar una vuelta en moto (entre Nerja y Almuñécar)

Sí no le viera como un señol respetable, creería que la tal Villa es un renombrado bar de señoritas que fuman. ::


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JgkK3dvjT_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Mar 2013)

MarketMarket verá soy un ignorante en esto, no he entendido el multiplicador del IBEX

¿podría explicar algo más ? ¿una fórmula matemática(multiplicador)?

¿qué niveles se pueden considerar como volumen alto en el SP?


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Esperemos entonces que estos efectos derivados de la venta por parte de Bankia de estos paquetes de acciones se vayan diluyendo, yo creo que es un valor sólido y que en el medio - largo plazo debería estar arriba.



Como baje mas volvere a entrar,yo no dudo de la empresa.Para mi tener a unos kamicaces vendiendo a lo loco es el mejor de los mundos. Hay que diferenciar valor de precio y en iberdrola el valor sigue intacto, a excepcion del regimen fiscal impuesto por Montoro en España pero iberdrola no solo es España.





garpie dijo:


> ¿Y ese pedazo volumen de negociación de Iberdrola de los últimos días? ¿Será que se ha producido parte de las ventas impuestas por el MoU?



Claro son las ventas por el mou de bankia y de la mano de los rothchild. Con suerte nos la van a dejar regalada y todo por un papelito firmado el verano pasado.En la epoca de napoleon los rothchild hicieron lo mismo con el banco de inglaterra y mientras la gente vendia como loca ellos compraban por detras.Son los mas antiguos y mejores traders de toda la historia asi que el espectaculo esta garantizado. Vamos a jugar en la primera division.


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como baje mas volvere a entrar,yo no dudo de la empresa.Para mi tener a unos kamicaces vendiendo a lo loco es el mejor de los mundos. Hay que diferenciar valor de precio y en iberdrola el valor sigue intacto, a excepcion del regimen fiscal impuesto por Montoro en España pero iberdrola no solo es España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos veremos en el bus de la JGA


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2013)

Para el que quiera posicionarse en iberdrola sin seguir demasiado el mercado un posible buen momento para entrar sera cuando dejen de meterle cortos. Seguramente no estara en el minimo pero llevara un buen descuento y las fluctuaciones se veran reducidas.


----------



## j.w.pepper (29 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sólido para caer por su propio peso.
> 
> En estos tiempos, lo único que no soportan los mercados es el nivel de endeudamiento.
> 
> Cuando a Merkel la vuelva a interesar tensar la cuerda para bajar el leuro, veremos a los valores apalancados caer a plomo.



La empresa está reduciendo su deuda y está dando beneficios algo bastante complicado a día de hoy. Tienen el negocio muy diversificado a nivel internacional, son negocios estables, con cash flows bastante regulares. Vamos que es una empresa apalancada pero no es Prisa, aquí no hay trampa de valor. En el corto plazo seguramente siga siendo muy volátil, en el largo no lo creo, le veo mucho futuro al sector energético, y como bien le indican por ahí el mundo es más grande que hispanistain.


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> La empresa está reduciendo su deuda y está dando beneficios algo bastante complicado a día de hoy. Tienen el negocio muy diversificado a nivel internacional, son negocios estables, con cash flows bastante regulares. Vamos que es una empresa apalancada pero no es Prisa, aquí no hay trampa de valor. En el corto plazo seguramente siga siendo muy volátil, en el largo no lo creo, le veo mucho futuro al sector energético, y como bien le indican por ahí el mundo es más grande que hispanistain.



Coincidimos, a corto penalizada y a largo la energía es un buen sitio en el que apostar.

Alguién me puede decir la velocidad a la que está reduciendo la deuda?


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2013)

La deuda neta de iberdrola son 26000 mill, por debajo de 20000 irían bastante bien.

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/IBE/financials

Comparativamente a estos precios prefiero e-on, factura mas y vale parecido. Ahora mismo eon son 27000 mill e iberdrola 22000 mill. Si iberdrola baja al entorno 3,3-3,5 seguramente haga una entrada.


https://www.unience.com/product/GER/EOAN/financials


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La deuda neta de iberdrola son 26000 mill, por debajo de 20000 irían bastante bien.
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/IBE/financials
> 
> ...



EON está en tendencia primaria bajista.

De momento, ni con su polla :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La deuda neta de iberdrola son 26000 mill, por debajo de 20000 irían bastante bien.
> 
> https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/IBE/financials
> 
> ...



En el último lustros ha mantenido el beneficio neto constante y los ingresos han subido un 40%.

Para entrar, sería un buen momento uno de los pánicos que tendremos a lo largo de este año.

Cuando gire el SP, en el culibex se va a bajar como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> EON está en tendencia primaria bajista.
> 
> De momento, ni con su polla :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



No es algo que me quite el sueño. Me preocupa mas su nivel de endeudamiento o que el negocio deje de ser viable. 




bertok dijo:


> En el último lustros ha mantenido el beneficio neto constante y los ingresos han subido un 40%.
> 
> Para entrar, sería un buen momento uno de los pánicos que tendremos a lo largo de este año.
> 
> Cuando gire el SP, en el culibex se va a bajar como si no hubiera mañana.



Pues es probable pero es muy difícil predecirlo . Procuró mantenerme al margen de los pánicos y euforias, cuando la empresa llega a valoraciones absurdas entonces entro. Preferiría ser dueño de cocacola,inditex,henkel,swatch,diageo,Bayer, Sanofi,Danone,Adidas,....pero es que no terminan de caer.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Mar 2013)

Adveo señor Ponzi...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (29 Mar 2013)

IBD hasta que no pase de 4,5 no será alcista. Tiene mucha deuda pero da igual, tiene asegurado el maná de los ingresos porque sus tarifas son reguladas. Miren un recibo de hace dos años y miren el del mes pasado: sus hábitos de consumo serán similares sino menores ahora por el miedo y la prudencia obligada. Sin embargo, apuesto que están pagando el doble.

IBD es y será una empresa que ganará entre 3000 millones y 5000 millones constantemente. Irá pagando su deuda porque genera mucha caja (cobra el mes) y paga cuando le sale de los huevos (hay proveedores que están a 120 día o más). Incluso dudo que venda activos para rebajar de forma acelerada su deuda. Ya no tiene tanta amenaza con la salida de ACS y tiene un futuro bastante despejado.

El único riesgo es que los delirios expansivos de su presidente le hagan cabalgar nuevamente sobre constantes adquisiciones.

Si el IBEX baja, bajará como todos los valores pero es de esperar que hacia arriba tenga mayor "multiplicador".

Además es una empresa que hay que cuidar bien porque es la que hará una OPA en Gamesa a media de unos 5 euros más arriba de donde cotiza ahora.

P.D: Sé de buena tinta que en USA sufren algo porque allí el establecimiento de los precios es mucho más transparente que en España. Básicamente no se pone lo que le interesa a la empresa privada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2013)

señol beltó,

Como siga emponzoñando el hilo intentando matar nuestros unicornios de colores le voya tener que subir el precio de los kilovatios!!!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> señol beltó,
> 
> Como siga emponzoñando el hilo intentando matar nuestros unicornios de colores le voya tener que subir el precio de los kilovatios!!!!



A mi me ha tocado el corazón eso que ha dicho de nuestro tesoro...:´(


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Adveo señor Ponzi...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



uy que pequeñita 150 mill de capitalización. Tienen una deuda de 160 mill y aunque es un negocio con bajos margenes según parece lo estan volviendo mas rentable. Es una apuesta arriesgada pero puede salir bien


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/ADV/financials


----------



## atman (29 Mar 2013)

Iberdrola ha desorientado a muchos con su política de compras, su deuda, etc. Pero terminada la necesidad imperiosa de "defenderse" las cosas volverán a su cauce.

Por cierto, por mucho afecto que le tenga a Iberdrola, dentro de los "planes de contingencia" aquí estamos poniendo esto a la fachada: Parex

Se nota un huevo y la yema del otro. Aunque debo reconocer que me preocupa un poco el mantenimiento, comparado sobre todo con el caravista que tenemos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2013)

Atman postea lo mismo dos veces....y ponzi se los thankea.

Estan locos estos HVEIer's!!!

::


----------



## atman (29 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atman postea lo mismo dos veces....y ponzi se los thankea.
> 
> Estan locos estos HVEIer's!!!
> 
> ::



Ni me había dado cuenta... :XX:

Por otro lado:

Simon Johnson: The Debate on Bank Size Is Over - NYTimes.com



> *The debate is over; the decision to cap the size of the largest banks has been made. All that remains is to work out the details.*
> 
> “Too big to fail was a major source of the crisis, and we will not have successfully responded to the crisis if we do not address that successfully.”


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Mar 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> MarketMarket verá soy un ignorante en esto, no he entendido el multiplicador del IBEX
> 
> ¿podría explicar algo más ? ¿una fórmula matemática(multiplicador)?
> 
> ¿qué niveles se pueden considerar como volumen alto en el SP?



Multiplicador: Para hacerlo fácil, si baja lo hace más que la media de índices- Mayor volatilidad. Cuanto más riesgo, más alto. 

El Sr. Janus lo ha usado muy correctamente en su post anterior. 

Es mucho más largo de explicar, peso en la cartera, riesgo asumido, volatilidad de los mercados....etc etc. Con lo que se tiene que quedar es con la idea de que si un indice-valor se mueve mucho más que el resto el multiplicador de venta-compra es alto. Bien por riesgo-bien porque se esperan buenos datos.

Volumen. Lo mejor y si no tienes acceso a mas datos, media de volumen (yo usaba periodo 7) y a observar los movimientos de velas.

(No tengo a mano nada más, a ver si esto te vale)

Gráfico del índice de S&P 500 - Yahoo! Finanzas


21 de diciembre...mira la caída de unos 40 puntos SP, mira el volumen muy por debajo de la media. Está muy claro ¿verdad?. Esta la recuerdo muy bien, barrida de posiciones y cuando se quisieron dar cuenta, se les había escapado.

1 de Mayo, otra caída típica en cascada pero con buen volumen 125 puntos de caída. No siempre es tan fácil de ver y hacen falta otras herramientas, pero es un buen comienzo.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Mar 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Multiplicador: Para hacerlo fácil, si baja lo hace más que la media de índices- Mayor volatilidad. Cuanto más riesgo, más alto.
> 
> El Sr. Janus lo ha usado muy correctamente en su post anterior.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2013)

Llego tarde, pero como una imagen vale más que mil palabras, os muestro que es un 

*multiplicador*


----------



## atman (29 Mar 2013)

Por si había dudas sobre el bloqueo a las cuentas de las empresas en Chipre. Evidentemente, la empresa despide a toda la plantilla, porque no tiene con qué pagarles...


----------



## Janus (29 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Llego tarde, pero como una imagen vale más que mil palabras, os muestro que es un
> 
> *multiplicador*



Jrande, tampoco me he tenido que pelear, soldar y medir trastos de esos!!!!!

De todas formas, mejor TTL que CMOS.


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2013)

Viernes terminal ::

[YOUTUBE]oxQeuGgbBMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (29 Mar 2013)

me pregunta un amigo mío :fiufiu: ... que si hay desfiles de estos de Victoria Secret a lo "milf style"


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> me pregunta un amigo mío :fiufiu: ... que si hay desfiles de estos de Victoria Secret a lo "milf style"



Privados y pagando ::


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2013)

Ahora entiendo porque los rothchild se están haciendo con las reservas de oro. Ese es el fin de los cambistas desde el origen de los tiempos...Desde min 1:20 y desde 1:39

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_j_-uJCIU4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


En eeuu a la vez que cortaron el credito reclamaron la totalidad de las deudas, el paro se disparo al 30% y se genero una devaluación en todos los bienes sin precedentes, devaluacion que los banqueros aprovecharon para comprar bienes a precios de derribo....Se parece mucho a lo que pasa hoy en día no? O les quitamos el poder de la emision de la monedao nos van a esclavizar


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2013)

...por eso repetimos una y cien veces que hay que reducir deudas... te confiscan los ahorros y hacen inmediatamente exigibles las deudas... y t'an matao...


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Mar 2013)

Como se descojonan:

Schäuble: "Chipre es y seguirá siendo un caso único y especial" - elEconomista.es


----------



## LoboDeMar (30 Mar 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-forma-oficial-de-guerra-corea-del-sur.html

MV ego te invoco. Te referias a esto estas ultimas semanas?


----------



## LoboDeMar (30 Mar 2013)

Cojones, en TVE 24h han dicho algo de que los del Norte hablan incluso de ataques nucleares a los vecinos del Sur...


----------



## Janus (30 Mar 2013)

Índices en máximos históricos (ejem, no el IBEX y sí el SP y DAX) y aparecen noticias y eventos como:

-En días atrás se ha producido la mayor subida en la historia del VIX en una sola jornada y se han visto bastantes jornadas con variaciones superiores al 10%.
-Los BRICS quieren poner los cuernos al sistema una vez que ya no necesitan la ayuda del dinero a la pobreza.
-Corea del Norte ha recibido unas drogas adulteradas y actúan en el más native asshole mode.
-Chipre revienta y queda escrito que los demás deben poner sus barbas a remojo. Es más importante este segundo mensaje que el devenir o no de Chipre.
-Italia ha venido para intentar reventar el euro (es posible que haya nuevas elecciones y ahí Grillo tiene mucho que ganar).

Ya veremos qué buscan porque las casualidades no son nunca casualidades.


----------



## Janus (30 Mar 2013)

Quieren ganar perritas?.

Inviertan en R.I.M. Doblará en menos de dos años. Vean su aspecto técnico y sobre todo su pauta de volumen y las medias cruzadas al alza. Hay oportunidades que no pueden dejarse pasar.

Apple se está yendo al guano y sobre todo no parece que tenga innovación incremental en el mundo "mobile". A la velocidad que se mueve este negocio, en un año le han dado un bocado brutal, hay mucha tarta donde untar los dedos.


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2013)

Canela fina en páginas 29 a 33.

http://www.investmenteurope.net/digital_assets/6305/2013_yearbook_final_web.pdf

Será la pauta a seguir los próximos años.


----------



## bertok (30 Mar 2013)

Pooooonzi, cuidado con la eléctricas los próximos meses

El Gobierno carga en renovables y distribución el ajuste de 4.000 millones en el sector eléctrico - elConfidencial.com


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pooooonzi, cuidado con la eléctricas los próximos meses
> 
> El Gobierno carga en renovables y distribución el ajuste de 4.000 millones en el sector eléctrico - elConfidencial.com



Ese si es un problema real.Ya contaba con ello, por eso es mejor entrar en ibe por el entorno de los 20000 mill.Asi asumiendo que sus beneficios caigan a 2200-2400 mill seguiras teniendo un buen negocio a buenos precios.El problema real de la energia en España ha sido el transporte (ree,enagas) y la fotovoltaica. Ahora mismo a estos precios prefiero eon pero ibe es un buen negocio y no hay que olvidarse que difilmente replicable


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> ...por eso repetimos una y cien veces que hay que reducir deudas... te confiscan los ahorros y hacen inmediatamente exigibles las deudas... y t'an matao...



Y lo peor es que sucede en el momento mas impredecible.La unica forma es mantenerse alejado de cualquier tipo de deuda.


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Iberdrola ha desorientado a muchos con su política de compras, su deuda, etc. Pero terminada la necesidad imperiosa de "defenderse" las cosas volverán a su cauce.
> 
> Por cierto, por mucho afecto que le tenga a Iberdrola, dentro de los "planes de contingencia" aquí estamos poniendo esto a la fachada: Parex
> 
> Se nota un huevo y la yema del otro. Aunque debo reconocer que me preocupa un poco el mantenimiento, comparado sobre todo con el caravista que tenemos...



Ibe es un buen negocio y aunque tiene sus fallos no es facil de replicar.Aqui en España contratas endesa,iberdrola o gas, un chollo.Lo de parex no seran como las placas para insonorizar paredes.Yo no estoy muy a favor de sustituir puentes termicos de ladrillos por gomaespuma.


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ibe es un buen negocio y aunque tiene sus fallos no es facil de replicar.Aqui en España contratas endesa,iberdrola o gas, un chollo.Lo de parex no seran como las placas para insonorizar paredes.Yo no estoy muy a favor de sustituir puentes termicos de ladrillos por gomaespuma.



No se sustituye, se superpone. A la pared de caravista se le aplica una capa de mortero para igualar y permitir el agarre inicial de las placas de 6 cm. de porexpan (en nuestro caso), y otra capa doble de mortero con su maya y luego el acabo que te parezca. Dos puntos importantes contar con buenos "aplicadores" (hay verdaderas chapuzas hechas por ahí) y que el porexpan sea de la calidad adecuada. Nosotros, además del criterio del arquitecto, tuvimos la suerte de disponer del criterio de una vecina que es química-física, trabajando con polímeros. La conclusión fue que esa marca era algo más cara, pero comparativamente mejor al resto. Como digo, nadie ha puesto en cuestión la duración de los morteros y de los acabados... que al final son mi preocupación principal... ya hablaremos dentro de unos años... pero, de momento, la dos fachadas que están terminadas son un termo...


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> No se sustituye, se superpone. A la pared de caravista se le aplica una capa de mortero para igualar y permitir el agarre inicial de las placas de 6 cm. de porexpan (en nuestro caso), y otra capa doble de mortero con su maya y luego el acabo que te parezca. Dos puntos importantes contar con buenos "aplicadores" (hay verdaderas chapuzas hechas por ahí) y que el porexpan sea de la calidad adecuada. Nosotros, además del criterio del arquitecto, tuvimos la suerte de disponer del criterio de una vecina que es química-física, trabajando con polímeros. La conclusión fue que esa marca era algo más cara, pero comparativamente mejor al resto. Como digo, nadie ha puesto en cuestión la duración de los morteros y de los acabados... que al final son mi preocupación principal... ya hablaremos dentro de unos años... pero, de momento, la dos fachadas que están terminadas son un termo...



Pues entonces puede salir bien pero y los que tengan viviendas orientadas al sur? Entre la orientacion y los puentes termicos ya tienen un buen aislante. Tiene pinta de ser una buena derrama 20000 por edificio??


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues entonces puede salir bien pero y los que tengan viviendas orientadas al sur? Entre la orientación y los puentes termicos ya tienen un buen aislante. Tiene pinta de ser una buena derrama 20000 por edificio??



No, no es tanto. Total, más o menos, 140.000 euros a repartir entre 12 vecinos. Incluyendo los ajustes de la instalación del gas, teléfono y antena colectiva. La nuestra es comunidad pequeña con pisos medianos y 3 fachadas. En comunidades más grandes o con menos fachada (edificios a ambos lados) tiene que salir más barato, aunque tal vez encarezca el andamiaje a más altura. Y además hay subvenciones del EVE (ente vasco de la energía) cuyo importe desconozco (aún no han pagado) y desgravaciones en la declaración, que nunca son suficientes... 

Respecto a la orientación sur... como le diría yo... aquí el sur nos queda un poco en el extraradio...


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> No, no es tanto. Total, más o menos, 140.000 euros a repartir entre 12 vecinos. Incluyendo los ajustes de la instalación del gas, teléfono y antena colectiva. La nuestra es comunidad pequeña con pisos medianos y 3 fachadas. En comunidades más grandes o con menos fachada (edificios a ambos lados) tiene que salir más barato, aunque tal vez encarezca el andamiaje a más altura. Y además hay subvenciones del EVE (ente vasco de la energía) cuyo importe desconozco y desgravaciones en la declaración, que nunca son suficientes...



Yo hablaba de 20.000 por edificio...140.000???or unas placas de gomaespuma : sale mas caro que un ascensor...y por que no lo dejasteis como estaba?


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo hablaba de 20.000 por edificio...140.000???or unas placas de gomaespuma : joer si sale mas caro que un ascensor



No me haga mucho caso... pero con 20.000 no paga ni los andamios...

Lo he mirado, de andamios y montacargas, aprox. 18.000 euros IVA incl. 

Se me olvidó citar que tambien han movido (y ya que estamos, cambiado) las bajantes, los aleros y los vierteaguas de las ventanas. Tenga en cuenta que toda la fachada se "recrece" unos 8 céntimetros, con lo que hay que "ajustar" las cosas que están sobre ella..

Lo de los andamios: 



> ANDAMIO PARA EJECUCiÓN DE OBRAS DE REFORMA DE FACHADAS, DE TIPO TUBULAR METÁLICO EUROPEO, DEBIDAMENTE ARRIOSTRADO y ANCLADO A FACHADAS, CON MÓDULOS DE ARRANQUE EN LA VíA PÚBLICA SEGÚN ORDENANZAS Y MÓDULOS SUPERIORES DE 75 cm. DE ANCHURA, ARRIOSTRADOS CON PLATAFORMAS EN TODOS LOS NIVELES DE TRABAJO, CON BARANDILLA Y RODAPIÉ, TORRE DE ESCALERAS DE ACCESO TIPO TRAMPILLA DESDE LA CALLE HASTA LA CUBIERTA. CON PLATAFORMA VOLADA PARA PROTECCiÓN DE VIANDANTES, FORMADA POR MÓDULOS METÁLICOS CON PROTECCiÓN DE TABLONES DE MADERA, PARA EVITAR CAíDA DE MATERIAL. MALLA DE PROTECCiÓN ANTIPOLVO DESDE LA BARRA DE PROTECCiÓN HASTA LA COLOCACiÓN DEL ANDAMIO. DISPOSICiÓN DE MÓDULOS DEANDAMIAJE PARA DESESCOMBRO CON TROMPAS DE BAJANTE DE ESCOMBROS. CUMPLIENDO TODO ELLO CON NORMATIVA DE SEGURIDAD Y ORDENANZAS MUNICIPALES SOBRE MONTAJE Y UTILIZACiÓN DE ANDAMIOS METÁLICOS EN LAVíA PÚBLICA.
> *INCLUYE TRANSPORTE, MONTAJE, MANTENIMIENTO Y DESMONTAJE, PREVISTA SU INSTALACiÓN EN RÉGIMEN DE ALQUILER PARA LA EJECUCiÓN DE LAS OBRAS PREVISTAS.*



Respecto al precio, créame que hemos elegido el presupuesto más barato, dentro de la calidad que queríamos. De haber elegido otra marca, creo que nos hubiéramos ahorrado 10.000 euros en total...

Lo del gas son menos de 5.000 eypos.


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> No me haga mucho caso... pero con 20.000 no paga ni los andamios...



Los andamios se alquilan.Me parece excesivo, hasta 50000 podria entenderlo.Me gustaria saber el margen de la empresa, sospecho que debe ser alto.Esas cifras solo las veo logicas para un ascensor.Aunque hablo por hablar desconozco todos los detalles aunque repasando lo que has dicho son muchas cosas las que van incluidas y modificar las tuberias debe ser caro.


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> No me haga mucho caso... pero con 20.000 no paga ni los andamios...
> 
> Lo he mirado, de andamios y montacargas, aprox. 18.000 euros IVA incl.
> 
> Se me olvidó citar que tambien han movido (y ya que estamos, cambiado) las bajantes, los aleros y los alféizares de las ventanas. Tenga en cuenta que toda la fachada se "recrece" unos 8 céntimetros, con lo que hay que "ajustar" las cosas que están sobre ella..



Entonces la cosa cambia, las bajantes suelen ser una pasta.Menuda obra


----------



## boquiman (30 Mar 2013)

Bank of Cyprus depositors get costly 'haircut'; Bailout could shave off 60 percent - Washington Times

Aquí van a llover hostias...


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Entonces la cosa cambia, las bajantes suelen ser una pasta.Menuda obra



Es una inversión a medio plazo. Tengo un vecino al que la obra ya le ha cubierto casi toda la casa. Ha tenido que apagar los radiadores, porque no aguantaba del calor que hacía. Hemos echado cuentas, creemos que pasaremos de pagar en invierno 250 euros al mes de agua caliente y calefacción a pagar sólo 50-60 euros. A parte, el ahorro en verano del aire acondicionado y/o ventiladores. Sin tener en cuenta la tendencia de los precios, en 5-6 años amortizado y esos arreglitos extras (aleros, bajantes, etc.) gratis.

Además, esto tambien es invertir en bienes tangibles. Gastamos ahora que aún tenemos con qué y lo vamos a dejar de gastar en los momentos más duros.


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Bank of Cyprus depositors get costly 'haircut'; Bailout could shave off 60 percent - Washington Times
> 
> Aquí van a llover hostias...



En el Laiki, ya vió que era el 80%!!


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Es una inversión a medio plazo. Tengo un vecino al que la obra ya le ha cubierto casi toda la casa. Ha tenido que apagar los radiadores, porque no aguantaba del calor que hacía. Hemos echado cuentas, creemos que pasaremos de pagar en invierno 250 euros al mes de agua caliente y calefacción a pagar sólo 50-60 euros. A parte, el ahorro en verano del aire acondicionado y/o ventiladores. Sin tener en cuenta la tendencia de los precios, en 5-6 años amortizado y esos arreglitos extras (aleros, bajantes, etc.) gratis.



Pensaba que solo servia frente al frio.A mi me piden algo asi y me hacen polvo,compre el piso orientado al sur aposta por el ahorro energetico. Pero bueno si tambien se ahorra en aire acondicionado puede que no este tan mal. Suerte con la obra


----------



## jayco (30 Mar 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Quieren ganar perritas?.
> 
> Inviertan en R.I.M. Doblará en menos de dos años. Vean su aspecto técnico y sobre todo su pauta de volumen y las medias cruzadas al alza. Hay oportunidades que no pueden dejarse pasar.
> 
> Apple se está yendo al guano y sobre todo no parece que tenga innovación incremental en el mundo "mobile". A la velocidad que se mueve este negocio, en un año le han dado un bocado brutal, hay mucha tarta donde untar los dedos.



Ojito con Sony, parece que sus nuevos modelos estan empezando a vender y la depreciación del Yen les va a beneficiar. LLevan años en el guano, quizan empiecen a asomar la patita como antaño.


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pensaba que solo servia frente al frio.A mi me piden algo asi y me hacen polvo,compre el piso orientado al sur aposta por el ahorro energetico. Pero bueno si tambien se ahorra en aire acondicionado puede que no este tan mal. Suerte con la obra



Nosotros fuimos haciendo derramas de 200 euros mensuales para ir juntando el dinero (ahí fué cuando nos endilgaron las preferentes). No conté lo del aire acondicionado, porque por aquí calor lo que se dice calor... dos días al año. Pero para los mesetarios... tan importante lo uno como lo otro.


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2013)

Jayco???

No tendrá usted esa pantalla Bloomberg de su firma actualizada ¿verdad?



Por otro lado: cuatro mensajes en la misma página, aspirante a gato y lo que es peor, con un off-topic digno de baneo... 

Lo siento, me he equicovado, no volverá a suceder (léase a la pata coja con cara de cordero degollado).


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2013)

Para hablar solo de bolsa ya existe el Foro de Bolsa en Inversiones, fuera del principal. Esto es el HVEI35 y aquí además de valores tenemos otras inquietudes que van desde relojes, coches y vinos a aislantes de fachada o como montar unas placas solares en el tejado y un huerto en la terraza :: ..... aderezado con doble ración de boobies y conspiraciones húngaras 




atman dijo:


> Jayco???
> 
> No tendrá usted esa pantalla Bloomberg de su firma actualizada ¿verdad?
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2013)

Muy bueno el post de MM. Mirando el gráfico del SP estoy dándole vueltas al volumen del 15 marzo. ¿Ese martillo muestra el inicio o el final del camino?


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Muy bueno el post de MM. Mirando el gráfico del SP estoy dándole vueltas al volumen del 15 marzo. ¿Ese martillo muestra el inicio o el final del camino?



Sr. "_Revenante_"... qué placer verle por el HVEI35... últimamente se vende Ud. caro, si me permite decírselo ::


edit: aún me duele la cabeza del ciego de la madrugá, pero me pareció ayer, así por encima, leer al DON enloquecío, y luego un no sé qué de placas de aislamiento térmico contra el monzón de la meseta ibérica, y .... y .... y juraría que al MarketMaker comiendo un espeto de sardinas por Málaga, o qué se yo.... joder, no volveré a beber nunca, lo juro ::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2013)

Mi horario actual solo me deja algunas pequeñas escapadas por la CdC, por allí hay algún pollo que coloca los highlights más interesantes ::, así que de momento tengo que conformarme con esos ratitos, aunque echo de menos esta, nuestra comunidad


----------



## ghkghk (31 Mar 2013)

Mañana va a haber hostias por abrir el post de abril, donde el Ibex toca los nueve mil.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayco (31 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Jayco???
> 
> No tendrá usted esa pantalla Bloomberg de su firma actualizada ¿verdad?




No, para tener una actualizada se la tendrá que solicitar a alguien que tenga licenciado el programa. Un trader profesional seguramente.


----------



## juanfer (31 Mar 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mañana va a haber hostias por abrir el post de abril, donde el Ibex toca los nueve mil.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Creo que este mes la conclusión ha sido cuando Pepón va a somar, el gato acaba de soltar.


----------



## ponzi (31 Mar 2013)

Pirata el new york time ha dedicado un reportaje a las fiestas de tus vecinos....El dia menos pensado juntaran todos los reportajes y editaran un libro,miedo me da el posible titulo


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=408893


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Mar 2013)

jo jo

Verás mañana prisa 

Paco González gana el juicio a la Cadena Ser y recibirá 2,4 millones de euros de indemnización - Ecoteuve.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> jo jo
> 
> Verás mañana prisa
> 
> Paco González gana el juicio a la Cadena Ser y recibirá 2,4 millones de euros de indemnización - Ecoteuve.es



Capitalización (millones €)	148,86
Indemnización (millones €) 2,4

Gensanta.... indemnización de un 1.6% de la capitalización.....


Ya verás tu :XX::XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (31 Mar 2013)

De "debe recibir" a "recibirá"... Va un trecho.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2013)

Teniendo en cuenta que PRISA recurrirá la sentencia y que desde la reforma del PP la empresa no tiene que consignar la indemnización ::

Tomad nota, el día que os pase a vosotros firmad lo que os pongan delante y untaros bien la vaselina :cook:



ghkghk dijo:


> De "debe recibir" a "recibirá"... Va un trecho.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (31 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Capitalización (millones €)	148,86
> Indemnización (millones €) 2,4
> 
> Gensanta.... indemnización de un 1.6% de la capitalización.....
> ...



Dudo que cambie en algo la maltrecha situacion de prisa.Es tal el nivel de deuda que dos millones arriba o abajo pasan totalmente desapercibidos.Es lo que sucede cuando la direcion no es propietaria del negocio, se preocupan mas en ganar dinero via sueldo que en hacer viable el negocio, si de verdad apostase por el futuro de prisa renunciaria al 90% de su sueldo y se haria accionista para cobrar casi toda su remuneracion via dividendos como pasa en schindler,bmw,exor,inditex o arcelor. Bueno ya que escurrido el bulto y he hablado de bolsa voy a comentar lo que de verdad tenia pensado contar Para los que sean cinefilos acabo de tragarme dos peliculones muy recomendables "sin perdon" "pozos de ambicion" si alguien no sabe que hacer esta lluviosa tarde ya tiene dos opciones


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2013)

Pozos de ambición ....Ah! Si (he tenido que googlearla) es "There will be Blood", muy güena!

Y sin Perdón downloadeandose está desde hace un ratín.


----------



## atman (31 Mar 2013)

Sin perdón ya la tengo gastada, pero Pozos de ambición la tengo por ahí y aún no he sido capaz de sentarme a verla... creo que la he puesto dos veces y no he pasado de los primeros minutos, mientras encuentra el petróleo y tal...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sin perdón ya la tengo gastada, pero Pozos de ambición la tengo por ahí y aún no he sido capaz de sentarme a verla... creo que la he puesto dos veces y no he pasado de los primeros minutos, mientras encuentra el petróleo y tal...



Eso de estar aí como 10 minutos sin una sola palabra se hace raro... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2013)

El plimo de bourne liándola por otros hilos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/210705-shale-gas-7.html#post8688429

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/408950-informatico-900-euros-8.html

este está fatal...


::


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pozos de ambición ....Ah! Si (he tenido que googlearla) es "There will be Blood", muy güena!
> 
> Y sin Perdón downloadeandose está desde hace un ratín.



Downloading ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Downloading ::



Que risas el plimo de bolne de bateria! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que risas el plimo de bolne de bateria! :XX::XX::XX:



Pierde los papeles con demasiada facilidad 8:

La lía en todos los hilos.


----------



## ponzi (31 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pozos de ambición ....Ah! Si (he tenido que googlearla) es "There will be Blood", muy güena!
> 
> Y sin Perdón downloadeandose está desde hace un ratín.





No te vas a arrepentir, de los mejores primeros planos de clint eastwood, tiene cada frase lapidaria que se te quedan los pelos como escarpias.... "Matar a un hombre es algo muy duro, le quitas todo lo que tiene, y todo lo que podria tener".....si puedes ponla de noche con un gintonic y un buen aperitivo que le haga justicia...





atman dijo:


> Sin perdón ya la tengo gastada, pero Pozos de ambición la tengo por ahí y aún no he sido capaz de sentarme a verla... creo que la he puesto dos veces y no he pasado de los primeros minutos, mientras encuentra el petróleo y tal...



Son peliculas de primer plano ,es donde se aprecia la calidad de un actor.Si que es verdad que los primeros minutos se hacen un poco largos y a veces es un poco lenta el protagonista hace un papelon


----------



## Tonto Simon (31 Mar 2013)

Les paso un enlace para ver peliculas amijos peliculason.es


----------



## FranR (31 Mar 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El plimo de bourne liándola por otros hilos:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/210705-shale-gas-7.html#post8688429
> 
> ...




Ya estoy por allí


----------



## ponzi (31 Mar 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si ignoras tu realidad, me parece formidable. Si quieres que los demás la ignoren, es que eres idiota.



Quien tenia acceso a frases miticas??Era Pollastre no?Esta junto alguna que ha dejado hoy bien valdrian su peso en oro.Da a todos por igual, es como asistir a una peli de tarantino pero en plan dialectico


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2013)

Ya paro que es muy cansino.

¿que tal FranR? 

¿Leyó a MM?
¿Como ta la cosa por el putibex?


edit: A ver si ahora responde:

nice stuff insai



Spoiler


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Quien tenia acceso a frases miticas??Era Pollastre no?Esta junto alguna que ha dejado hoy bien valdrian su peso en oro.Da a todos por igual, es como asistir a una peli de tarantino pero en plan dialectico



Eso hay que reconocerlo,no se casa con nadie...yo no se como no le han nominado para la competición esa de foreros en la guardería,fijo que alguna ronda pasaba ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2013)

Subpole de abril ::

¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Abril 2013. España caerá y de fin de semana estarás.


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Abr 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alcista hasta que aparezca un velón rojo en forma de envolvente bajista. Esa es la señal.



¿Es la señal?


----------

